# PeakSeedsBC



## KeizerSoze (Oct 31, 2014)

D_Urbmon and I had a quick off-line conversation and decided to start a thread dedicated to PeakSeedBC. I know that D_Urbmon has some experience with PeakSeedsBC gear and recently got some new C99 crosses as testers... Looking forward to seeing how those turn out...

I have zero experience with PeakSeedsBC gear and am on my first run...

*Kush Skunk*



*Northern Skunk*



Both sets of seeds started germination on 9/22 (39 days ago). They just came out of the flower room where they spent three days in 12/12 to force them to sex. I will be separating the boys from the girls in a few days.

If you have any experience with PeakSeedsBC gear or would like to grow along with us, please post your comments, pics and results here.

PeakSeedsBC - http://www.peakseedsbc.com/index.htm



Keizer Soze


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 31, 2014)

YA MON! I've had a great experience growing peak beans so far. I fuckin love the price and convenience of ordering.

I'm curious how are your germ rates Keizer? 


A little background.... despite having grown my first few plants back in 97 or something I am still a novice grower. Until this year I had only ever grown bagseeds in very small numbers and never with a proper HID setup and climate controlled......... but I do have experience with "high tech planted aquariums" using pressurized co2, ferts and T5HO lights. So I guess I'm not a complete newb.

I've gotta sift through a fuck ton of folders of pictures and stuff. I'll be back in a while once I can organize some of this to post it haha.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

No exp with them yet but ill be watching


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 31, 2014)

Here's a quick few.....

Northern Skunk (Northern Lights x Sweet Skunk)

Only way I can describe it's smell was hashy or earthy, almost spicy, reminiscent of some goldseal mazar i sharif type hashish. It was great. I have no way to compare to other strains but I'll tell ya it was way better than 95% of the shit I have ever bought in my life off the street. I also included some pictures of the dried flower from this plant and a resin closeup on an unobstructed part of the bud but I can't remember which individual plant that was. It was peak though.


----------



## bengi (Oct 31, 2014)

How was the smoke/High?


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

How was uniformity im lookin for good breeding lines to start my first project


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 31, 2014)

I love taking pictures of beans. They are easy to photograph.  From left to right:

C99, C99, Kush x NL, Northernberry, Northern Lights, Northern Skunk, Skunk Berry, Sweet Skunk x C99, Sweet Skunk,



bengi said:


> How was the smoke/High?


I was great. Very potent. Better than most shit I have ever bought off the street in my life.. It didn't have any kind of complex high for me to describe. I'm not very good at that either. But like I said earlier I don't really have other strains or breeders to compare to. That was my first actual crop. 8 ladies under 2 600w hid's.

Around here bags are sold with no names. We don't have dispensaries either nor do I know any other growers. Been smokin dat no name for almost 20 years haha



Cold$moke said:


> How was uniformity im lookin for good breeding lines to start my first project


Unfortunately I can't really speak on uniformity. Test numbers too small. I only grew 8 ladies. 4 Northernberry, 2 Skunkberry and 2 Northernskunk. 3/4 northernberry's were nearly identical. The 2 skunkberry's were nearly identical. The Northern Skunk's were worlds apart if that speaks for anything.

I have 15 Kush NL ladies mid flower right now. Decided to keep em a bit smaller but have a few more this time. Got real lucky on this one because I cracked only 25 Kush x NL beans. About 10 of them look identical. The other 5 not much different. A couple shorter, a couple taller. 1 has a definite sativa leaf phenotype. But I honestly suspect there is a chance that he gave me Kush x Blueberry on accident. Or else I'm just fucking high hahaha. They look exactly like the kush berry on his website and they have definite sweet berry tones to the nose. They look nothing like the kush NL pictured on the website. Either way I'm happy with the plants if it is KB and not KN.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 31, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I love taking pictures of beans. They are easy to photograph.  From left to right:
> 
> C99, C99, Kush x NL, Northernberry, Northern Lights, Northern Skunk, Skunk Berry, Sweet Skunk x C99, Sweet Skunk,
> 
> ...


Nice thanks bro


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 31, 2014)

One of the Northernberry's pre harvest. I pushed this plant to 9.5 weeks(everything else was 9) and flushed for 18 days. I left it in the dark for the last 3 days to see if these silly claims were true. I call bullshit on this whole darkness before harvest tomfoolery lol. I didn't notice any difference.

I never ended up taking dry flower photos of any of the NB's. I will try to grab some soon.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 2, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> ...I'm curious how are your germ rates Keizer?...


Kush Skunk - 7/10*
Northern Skunk - 9/10

My normal germination rate, when working with "healthy" seed in good conditions, is about 80 - 85%. I had been smoking Sannie's Sugar Punch the afternoon I was transplanting the seedlings from a shot glass to soil. I finished the Northern Skunk and got most of the way through the Kush Skunk when I ran out of something and had to leave the nursery to go get more... Well, when I smoke Sugar Punch I am very easily distracted, loose track of time and forget what I am doing... So needless to say, I got distracted with something else, lost track of time and forgot that I was in the middle of transplanting seeds... I have no idea how much time had passed, but I left 3 or 4 seeds out, with their tap roots exposed to very bright light. When I realized what had happened, I went into "stoner panic mode" and quickly finished my transplanting. I may very well have injured some of the tap roots in my haste to get them in soil.

*Lessons Learned*
1 - No more shotglasses for germinating seeds. I have learned all I need to know from the process. Too much risk involved. Everything straight to soil from now on. Just dropped Kingdom Organic Seeds, Chunky Cherry Malawi and Jordan of the Islands, God Bud, in soil the other day. I will let you know how those go.

2 - No more Sugar Punch during work hours


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 2, 2014)

I hear ya man. My last crop I used the paper towel method and I broke a couple seed tails while transplanting them into the peat. This one they went directly into the peat and 100% came up. From now on they go directly into the medium as well.


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 2, 2014)

Yup im OVER the paper towle science profject BS Im goin strait to sterile med and well water after a under 4 hour "scuff n soak" I also think im gonna try no heat pad and darkness


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 2, 2014)

Cold$moke said:


> Yup im OVER the paper towle science profject BS Im goin strait to sterile med and well water after a under 4 hour "scuff n soak" I also think im gonna try no heat pad and darkness


Interested in the 4 hour scuff and soak. I ditched my heating pad as well...


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 2, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Interested in the 4 hour scuff and soak. I ditched my heating pad as well...


Just the standard scuff the hull lighlty with 220 grit sandpaper or the sand paper part on a match book .
as for the soak im in the boat that thinks if you have the seed in there for too long it absorbs too much water .
the light scuffing is just to make sure the short soak time activates the seed.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 2, 2014)

KeizerSoze said:


> Kush Skunk - 7/10*
> Northern Skunk - 9/10
> 
> My normal germination rate, when working with "healthy" seed in good conditions, is about 80 - 85%. I had been smoking Sannie's Sugar Punch the afternoon I was transplanting the seedlings from a shot glass to soil. I finished the Northern Skunk and got most of the way through the Kush Skunk when I ran out of something and had to leave the nursery to go get more... Well, when I smoke Sugar Punch I am very easily distracted, loose track of time and forget what I am doing... So needless to say, I got distracted with something else, lost track of time and forgot that I was in the middle of transplanting seeds... I have no idea how much time had passed, but I left 3 or 4 seeds out, with their tap roots exposed to very bright light. When I realized what had happened, I went into "stoner panic mode" and quickly finished my transplanting. I may very well have injured some of the tap roots in my haste to get them in soil.
> ...


I've never had a problem with the shot glass. I've always done a soak for no more than 48 hours or when they crack, which every comes first. I transplant to rock wool cubed. If a bean is cracked within 48 hours, it will more than likely survive, probably at least 95% chance. If it hasn't cracked in 48 hours, I find I'm around 50% of the bean germinating. 

During transplant, I've never had an issue putting the tap root into the cube. I don't think twice when I do it, and I know I've dropped one or two doing the transplant with no issues.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2014)

I've grown out northernberry and skunk berry, both strains I would happily grow again as they tasted great, smelt delicious and the highs on both were pretty damn good. I'll see if i still have pics and post em up, if they are on my portable drive that is...
Keizer you'll be happy with them 
Also check out treatingyourself.org there are a few of us over there that have/are growing peaks beans


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2014)

I'd love to see your pics eastcoastmo!

And what's up with TY? As of lately my browser is telling me "this connection is untrusted"


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 3, 2014)

Nothing too exciting here, just can't wait for chopping time. Back to back plants and I can't wait, been bud less for some time now. 

That warning can come from a mostly harmless incidents. I remember a while back it sad doing it for me and some other. Haven't seen it on this site in a while. Also can help to check settings of do not track and changing your DNS to Google. I don't think the certificate is expired which usually causes that message.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 3, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'd love to see your pics eastcoastmo!
> 
> And what's up with TY? As of lately my browser is telling me "this connection is untrusted"


Yeah sweet as man, pretty sure i definitely have some northernberry and not 100% on the skunk berry  
The TY site has been doing it for a while, since they changed over to the new site. It is safe, if i remember i had to reaccept it as safe...


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 3, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah sweet as man, pretty sure i definitely have some northernberry and not 100% on the skunk berry
> The TY site has been doing it for a while, since they changed over to the new site. It is safe, if i remember i had to reaccept it as safe...


Yep there ya go, simply add an exception and the warning should disappear. I can check later to see if the certificate is either self signed or expired when I'm done slave laboring


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks guys I'm a noob with the net so I just turn around when I come to one of those pages haha. Figure best to play it safe since I'm an ignoramus.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 3, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks guys I'm a noob with the net so I just turn around when I come to one of those pages haha. Figure best to play it safe since I'm an ignoramus.


Never a bad idea, a sentiment I wish some of my clients would take....but their mistakes make me money soooo


----------



## JetDro (Nov 3, 2014)

K.s.
For reference...

I soak ALL MY SEEDS for 18 hours in PH 6.2 filtered water.

Straight out of the water into
RAPID ROOTERS...wet with 6.2 water....then into Dixie cups with mild soil.

Have done it this way since the 70's....

My germ rate is 90 % overall

I would recommend this method for stubborn seeds.

The Sugar Punch that arrived today are taking a bath when I get home from work tonight.

They have poor germ rates (the new batch) from what I'm seeing.....I'm throwing down 25 interested to see her rate...


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 3, 2014)

I've never bothered with ph. Straight tap water and usually zero issues


----------



## JetDro (Nov 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've never bothered with ph. Straight tap water and usually zero issues



I PH, everything......just use to it
Im, sure, tap water is fine too...
My tap water sucks...7.8 PH 
300 PPM .....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah I'm not sure how much pH effect seedlings. Obviously there is a point where it becomes way too acidic or basic but don't the cotyledons supply the food for the first week or so?

I always thought pH was mostly about nutrient range availablility.

Just thinking back. Before I ever owned a HID or r/o unit I used to germ my bagseeds in pH 8+ water with like 350ppm. haha never seemed to be a problem.

But I do pH my water for seedlings now just because. Why not?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2014)

JetDro said:


> I PH, everything......just use to it
> Im, sure, tap water is fine too...
> My tap water sucks...7.8 PH
> 300 PPM .....


Sounds like my tapwater. We call it liquid rock. Perfect for african cichlids.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 3, 2014)

I am lucky with my Detroit water. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2014)

Just seen this little fucker stuck to the resin when I went to snap pics of the kush NL. I smashed him with my fingers after snaps.

Nature at it's finest.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 3, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I am lucky with my Detroit water. It's pretty awesome.


Words one never expects to hear.


----------



## TonightYou (Nov 3, 2014)

True but our water quality is top notch


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 26, 2014)

Some more Kush x NL shots. Getting close to chop.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 26, 2014)

Some pink pistillage on the Skunk x Blueberry with a crazy spear headed top cola. I had to get her out of the HPS to capture it.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 27, 2014)

Not quite as sexy as D_Urbmon but getting there...



Northern Skunk (Left) Kush Skunk (Right) - Both Day 36


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 27, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Some more Kush x NL shots. Getting close to chop.
> 
> View attachment 3301548
> View attachment 3301549
> ...


Wow! Can't wait to get to flower... Very nice work.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks bro.

Your skunk babies are looking very uniform.  How much longer till you flower?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 28, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Your skunk babies are looking very uniform.  How much longer till you flower?


Good question... I am on a hunt for a good mom. A few days in the flower room didn't really tell me much... I think I am going to take my top four strongest from each strain and top-clone them, then send the clones through ASAP to sex them. Hopefully by the time I can determine my best mom she will be ready to clone and I can send a "full set" through... So it may be a while...


----------



## timeout (Nov 28, 2014)

I have 3 NLs and 2 SBs at 28 days veg under 600w hps (along with 2 Nirvana Short Ryders and an unk that fell out of a bud of either NL or SB from the last harvest). My 4th go with peakseedsbc seeds. This year's crop looks wonderful, even after spending four years in the fridge. I had 100% germination on the eight in paper towels. I'm trying to tie down the SBs right from the start this time to manage the canopy with the shorter NLs and SRs. Jury's still out.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 29, 2014)

Why people aren't hyped over MikeJ's work is beyond my imagination. I think people have been duped into thinking you have to pay top dollar on a fancy big brand name to get top quality.

If this is budget quality genetics then I'll be damned.........


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## bengi (Nov 29, 2014)

Frosty!


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 30, 2014)

Kush Skunk from PeakseedsBC is a HUGE yielder.. mediocre quality, but great plants producing tons of huge buds..

I grew the NL too.. It was pretty damn good..


----------



## HeartIandhank (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone grown their BB?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Feb 26, 2015)

Haven't forgotten about this thread, just been busy...

Gardening Advice.. A good friend of mine gave me some great advice, he told me that gardening advice is worth what you pay for it... He then went on to, rather insistently, tell me how run my garden... Anyway, I got a bum steer and put my Northern Skunk and Kush Skunk seedlings into some bad soil. Damn near killed them. I did an emergency transplant and saved them, but long story short, the first 12 inches if the plants got fried... I restored them to health and grew them out to about 24". I then cloned the heck out of them...

Northern Skunk


I now have a boatload of nice, beautiful, healthy clones. I have three potential mothers that I need to confirm gender on, then 60 or so days of veg and off to flower...

The Kush Skunk are a couple weeks behind the Northern Skunk. Ran out of room in the nursery/cloning trays and the Kush Skunk benefited from a little longer veg before cloning. I'll post a Kush Skunk pick when I have nice healthy rooted clones.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Feb 26, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> Anyone grown their BB?


I'm afraid to try the Blueberry. I grew Dutch Passion Blueberry and that was a squirrly strain. Add the germination warning and I'm on the sidelines.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 1, 2015)

Dumped 18 sweet skunk seeds into water. Also my Serious 6 but that's a side issue.

Looking for a male (or three). And of course some females.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 1, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Dumped 18 sweet skunk seeds into water. Also my Serious 6 but that's a side issue.
> 
> Looking for a male (or three). And of course some females.


Sweet! Looking forward to the results


----------



## yesum (Mar 1, 2015)

I put 9 NL sprouts ( 1 did not germ) into soil Feb 17 and now have 7 living. 3 fat leafed brutes, 1 normal, and 3 runts. Better than my Lapis Mtn. Indica with maybe 6 gonna make only 1 normal sized, out of 20 seeds. Now I know why they were $20 a pack.


----------



## samhigh (Mar 16, 2015)

ive ran all the psbc strains except for the tt crosses, imo I think there are no better genetics out there, the price is just a bonus, been growing along time tried many diff strains and seedbanks and friends always ask when ya gonna run some more of the psbc, have received every order had excellent germ rates, mj has been around a long time that tells ya something.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 16, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> Anyone grown their BB?


Tried a sample. It was very good. Very very good. In spite of being grown horribly. It was a part of a larger commercial crop.. plant in the corner, getting what the other plants got. It didn't like that.

No surprise. 1/4 (4 dif plants) was blueberry smelling, the others might have been but were odorless mostly due to overfert. The less smelly ones were very very frosty.


----------



## astronomikl (Mar 16, 2015)

I am seriously looking into getting their blueberry and their northern lights..... I might just have to pull the trigger and get them. I was kinda skeptical about sending them cash... but now I am just going to go for it


----------



## yesum (Mar 17, 2015)

^^ When you send cash make sure that no one can see thru the envelope. Put a strong light on the opposite side of the envelope and look. I used several layers of note paper around the cash. An old holiday or birthday card would be even better.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2015)

MikeJ is solid. Only thing you have to worry about when sending cash is the post workers.



PeakseedsBC is great for folks who want to attempt breeding projects. I can't wait to do a large run of Sweet Skunk. I haven't tried the blueberry but I am absolutely in love with the sweet skunk and skunk berry.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> MikeJ is solid. Only thing you have to worry about when sending cash is the post workers.
> 
> 
> 
> PeakseedsBC is great for folks who want to attempt breeding projects. I can't wait to do a large run of Sweet Skunk. I haven't tried the blueberry but I am absolutely in love with the sweet skunk and skunk berry.


I may have asked you this already, but are you getting any blueberry flavors from the skunk berry?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2015)

I didn't. My olfactory sucks. Years of growing up and living in a house full of 2nd hand smoke and multiple other allergens killed my olfactory.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> PeakseedsBC is great for folks who want to attempt breeding projects. I can't wait to do a large run of Sweet Skunk. I haven't tried the blueberry but I am absolutely in love with the sweet skunk and skunk berry.


Can you elaborate why? I've looked at PeakseedBC before but never ordered.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Can you elaborate why? I've looked at PeakseedBC before but never ordered.


Beacuse MikeJ offers "true" worked breeding lines. Northern Lights, Sweet Skunk, Blueberry and C99. It seems most breeders only sell hybrids nowadays. Quality worked genetics for $30 a pack. Can't go wrong. I plan to attempt some little home breeding projects using his Sweet Skunk and possibly C99 to mix with other breeders works.

I totally forgot about this thread, lemme put some pictures. Also keep in mind I'm a novice so Imagine what I could have done with these as an expert!

Sweet Skunk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2015)

Sweet Skunk x C99 tester


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2015)

C99 - I grew C99 from 2 different dads from him. #2 and #3. I will be testing the #4 next time.

One was clearly pineapple and one was spicy. #3 was a little stretchier/taller. Uniformity between them was stunning.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 17, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Beacuse MikeJ offers "true" worked breeding lines. Northern Lights, Sweet Skunk, Blueberry and C99. It seems most breeders only sell hybrids nowadays. Quality worked genetics for $30 a pack. Can't go wrong. I plan to attempt some little home breeding projects using his Sweet Skunk and possibly C99 to mix with other breeders works.
> 
> I totally forgot about this thread, lemme put some pictures. Also keep in mind I'm a novice so Imagine what I could have done with these as an expert!
> 
> ...


So would you only use his pure lines for a breeding project? I ask because that Northernberry has my gears turning lol


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So would you only use his pure lines for a breeding project? I ask because that Northernberry has my gears turning lol


Well I've read that true lines are best for breeding, and I'm absolutely in love with the Sweet Skunk 11 week pheno, so naturally it call my name for my first real pollen chuck/breeding attempt.

Here is some Northernberry. The pistils just do not want to die on this strain. I even pushed it to 10.5 weeks last time just out of curiosity and they still didn't die. 9 weeks is good imo.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 17, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So would you only use his pure lines for a breeding project? I ask because that Northernberry has my gears turning lol


Also his prices are negotiable when buying in bulk and this is probably the only breeder that will sell anyone a 100-200-300 pack of seeds for a price that won't require taking out a loan from the bank.

So if you want to do a proper selection run and find some elite pheno's, this is the way to go imo.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't know about the breeding thing. . I an their NL and it was far from stable.. I've heard the same thing from others but it wasn't my experience.

That said.. we are talking about 6 females. . To truly test for stability anything less than 100 is just not enough. .


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 21, 2015)

I started PeakSeeds BC Norhtern Skunk and Kush Skunk along with Bodhi White Lotus all at the same time a while ago and I have had nothing but bad luck with them. I have almost destroyed all of these strains twice... Wish I could blame the strains... But I can't. I've been a bad gardener...

I finally got a run of Kush Skunk in flower and they look pretty good. They didn't get bloom tea this round because I was so busy getting my outdoor garden set up so the leaves are a little more depleted than usual.


Day 53

I also put some Kush Skunk and Northern Skunk outside this year. They are some of the stars of the garden at the moment. Very vigorous plants. They practically growl when you walk past. They are putting my Harbor Side cut of Blue Dream to shame...


Northern Skunk


Kush Skunk
"Grrrr"


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 21, 2015)

@KeizerSoze that kush skunk is beautiful. the outdoor girls look great too.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 21, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @KeizerSoze that kush skunk is beautiful. the outdoor girls look great too.


Thanks!

How did the Sugar Punch turn out?


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 21, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How did the Sugar Punch turn out?


hazy. nice harvest. good high. pain in the tuchas to grow this one though, she looked terrible by harvest. i've been a bit lazy with growing lately and that didn't help. did not flush  found a home for her. i've been contemplating purchasing another pack to find the pheno i liked again to keep it around. thanks for asking!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 21, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> Anyone grown their BB?


just picked up 20 beans of the BB from MJ to run in october.

cracking & running face off og & afkansastan & bubblegummer right now.

he hooked me with 12 kush berry too.
all in october.

looking for some colorful flowers for the clients. especially.

& for sure , a keeper BB female for x's with the face off og.

~prof


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 21, 2015)

at his $ , i'd run another 20 BB just to find a bomb mother


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 21, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So would you only use his pure lines for a breeding project? I ask because that Northernberry has my gears turning lol


i would.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey keizer I was thinkin about ya the other day wondering about those Kush Skunks! Sorry to hear about the neglect but that one photo you posted sure looks trich-a-licious!

I hope the outdoor goes better because they look like they have some serious potential!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 21, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> hazy. nice harvest. good high. pain in the tuchas to grow this one though, she looked terrible by harvest. i've been a bit lazy with growing lately and that didn't help. did not flush  found a home for her. i've been contemplating purchasing another pack to find the pheno i liked again to keep it around. thanks for asking!


I know Sannie has them back in stock, but SP is too much of a prima donna for my taste. Plus she is hard to keep as a Mom. Mine went into flower in 18 hrs of light...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 21, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> just picked up 20 beans of the BB from MJ to run in october.
> 
> cracking & running face off og & afkansastan & bubblegummer right now.
> 
> ...


Please post you BB results! I am very curious about that strain. I have grown Dutch Passion and found it to be quite squirly. That combind with the germination warning has me on the sidelines. But good BB is great smoke. So I would love to know if you find a great yielding mom.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey keizer I was thinkin about ya the other day wondering about those Kush Skunks! Sorry to hear about the neglect but that one photo you posted sure looks trich-a-licious!
> 
> I hope the outdoor goes better because they look like they have some serious potential!


All my girls in flower look great, it was just a struggle to get them there... The outdoor girls are just beasts. Very beefy plants. Hope they yield huge amounts of frosty tasty buds...


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 21, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> I know Sannie has them back in stock, but SP is too much of a prima donna for my taste. Plus she is hard to keep as a Mom. Mine went into flower in 18 hrs of light...


yes all those statements are true--that's probably why i haven't pulled the trigger on that order. in fact, i forgot about you mentioning the Mom problems... obviously, if the cost to purchase a pack were any higher, i wouldn't even be considering it, but since they are inexpensive, i thought maybe a pack for the "one day" tin.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 21, 2015)

I have some Kush x Blueberry finishing up right now but they were quite neglected. I cracked a bunch as backups in case my clones failed. I left em in 1 gallon pots and they were off to the side and never got to sit under direct light. Still lookin quite frosty tho, I think I am going to dry sift all of it.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jul 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I have some Kush x Blueberry finishing up right now but they were quite neglected. I cracked a bunch as backups in case my clones failed. I left em in 1 gallon pots and they were off to the side and never got to sit under direct light. Still lookin quite frosty tho, I think I am going to dry sift all of it.


that sounds awesome  especially that even neglected they turned out frosty  _and _in 1-gallon pots


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 21, 2015)

I'll snap some pics for ya later but I can't say I'm exactly proud


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 21, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> I know Sannie has them back in stock, but SP is too much of a prima donna for my taste. Plus she is hard to keep as a Mom. Mine went into flower in 18 hrs of light...


The one I'm running right now starts flowering in veg under 20/4 lighting. Pain in the nutsack. BUT it seems like a potential keeper in every other way. The first two I ran were pretty average.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jul 23, 2015)

The preflower trait could very well be from the Blueberry Sativa.. BB sat likes to auto when kept rootbound.

Never let your BB sat mother go root bound.. ive lost 2 amazing plants like that.. they never really recover after that and do not reveg very well.. Problems with mold and pest susceptibility sky rocket after the rootbound autoflower stress..

That said, BB sat is some high high quality cannabis.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 25, 2015)

a couple Kush x Blueberry as promised. these were the ones neglected off in the corner in 1 gal pots.


----------



## elkamino (Jul 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The one I'm running right now starts flowering in veg under 20/4 lighting. Pain in the nutsack.





HeartIandhank said:


> BB sat likes to auto when kept rootbound. Never let your BB sat mother go root bound.


Interesting. 

What happens when they flower under 20/4? Do you just throw them in 12/12? If you kept em in veg would they finish? Buds finished under 20/4 would be different, I imagine?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 26, 2015)

A lot of lines, especially sativas, will autoflower when rootbound. 

That can be a pain for some folks. Air pots might help.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 27, 2015)

Kush Skunk Day 62....


----------



## elkamino (Jul 27, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Kush Skunk Day 62....
> 
> View attachment 3467826
> 
> ...


Those are gorgeous! Nice pix.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 27, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Those are gorgeous! Nice pix.


Thank you


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 28, 2015)

Kush Skunk Outdoors



Northern Skunk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 10, 2015)

Kush x Blueberry. Of course I couldn't get a clear shot of the frostiest one. I'm shaking this morning I haven't eaten yet maybe I'll try more later. They turned out great despite being neglected but they took longer to finish, possibly for this reason. 10 weeks. About 50% of them are purpleish.

Very nice aromas coming from these. The smelliest out of anything I've grown from PeakseedsBC. I think it's the Kush mom because the KushNL was pretty stinky too. Getting smells ranging from coffee to berry to just straight dank. Can't wait to separate all those trichomes!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 10, 2015)

For being off to the side and out of direct light, they look great. Pretty dang frosty I would say...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Kush x Blueberry. Of course I couldn't get a clear shot of the frostiest one. I'm shaking this morning I haven't eaten yet maybe I'll try more later. They turned out great despite being neglected but they took longer to finish, possibly for this reason. 10 weeks. About 50% of them are purpleish.
> 
> Very nice aromas coming from these. The smelliest out of anything I've grown from PeakseedsBC. I think it's the Kush mom because the KushNL was pretty stinky too. Getting smells ranging from coffee to berry to just straight dank. Can't wait to separate all those trichomes!
> 
> ...



Very nice D! Looking forward to your smoke report....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 10, 2015)

I really need to get some peak seeds poppin! Only seen fantastic things and the price is right bob!


----------



## CannaOG (Aug 12, 2015)

Peak fan here how long did you veg the kushberry and did it yield well u don't have to put the amount I order the kushberry and looking for info on it I have grown his NL and skunkberry I have his c99 also all Fire


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 12, 2015)

CannaOG said:


> Peak fan here how long did you veg the kushberry and did it yield well u don't have to put the amount I order the kushberry and looking for info on it I have grown his NL and skunkberry I have his c99 also all Fire


How did you like the NL and skunk berry? Taste, smell, effect, ect.

Thanks!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 12, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> a couple Kush x Blueberry as promised. these were the ones neglected off in the corner in 1 gal pots.
> 
> View attachment 3466632
> 
> ...


sexy bro. love ur photos. & enjoy the previews.

what turned u on to peak seeds?
im glad i found mj. his product line is classic yummy.

plus dude hooked me with 12 kush berry freebie.

imo, with much grown from bman, peak's nl is better than the b-mans.
b-mans stuff never gave me solid indica doms. the talk of kabul was good... just not epic.

& the fact mj gives you free stuff of lines he sells, i love.


----------



## CannaOG (Aug 12, 2015)

The NL was sweet tasting also light sweet smell it tasted similar to a sugar punch I grew earlier this year the skunk berry smelled more like blue berries tasted like berries also the high on NL more couch lock skunk berry high more sativa like both were potent


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 12, 2015)

CannaOG said:


> Peak fan here how long did you veg the kushberry and did it yield well u don't have to put the amount I order the kushberry and looking for info on it I have grown his NL and skunkberry I have his c99 also all Fire


I think they only had about 3 weeks from seed maybe 2.5 weeks before flip. They went into flower really small. I really can't comment on the yield I rarely weigh anything. They probably all yielded 7g or less each. Neglected in 1g pot. But hey I want to try this some time. You can fit 49 1g pots in a 4x4 area and if you could tweak that grow to close to 14g per plant the yields would be FUCKING AMAZING on a single 600w lamp. I want to try with the c99 once I get a mother because the leaves on the C99 are very small and non intrusive to their neighbor plants. Perfect for a sog type grow.



professor KIND said:


> sexy bro. love ur photos. & enjoy the previews.
> 
> what turned u on to peak seeds?
> im glad i found mj. his product line is classic yummy.
> ...


Thanks professor kind . I'm fucking glad I found it too! What turned me onto PeakseedsBC is that I'm just a cheap ass. I don't like to pay extra for stuff. It seems as as though in every market there is excellent quality products that don't come with a "brand name" pricetags and that's exactly what PSBC is to me.  

I just spent a lot of time researching strains and genetics and it seemed like every review of peakseeds I read was positive. I've also always wanted to try NL because as a teenager in the 90's it was in the high time magazines and people regard his NL as being pretty close to the original thing(unlike many others). And me being in Canada and able to pay by email money transfer paired with amazing prices and positive reviews as universe just all fell into place haha.

Plus I always love to support the small independent business man.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 12, 2015)

CannaOG said:


> The NL was sweet tasting also light sweet smell it tasted similar to a sugar punch I grew earlier this year the skunk berry smelled more like blue berries tasted like berries also the high on NL more couch lock skunk berry high more sativa like both were potent


Very frosty! Thanks for sharing.




D_Urbmon said:


> I think they only had about 3 weeks from seed maybe 2.5 weeks before flip. They went into flower really small. I really can't comment on the yield I rarely weigh anything. They probably all yielded 7g or less each. Neglected in 1g pot. But hey I want to try this some time. You can fit 49 1g pots in a 4x4 area and if you could tweak that grow to close to 14g per plant the yields would be FUCKING AMAZING on a single 600w lamp. I want to try with the c99 once I get a mother because the leaves on the C99 are very small and non intrusive to their neighbor plants. Perfect for a sog type grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well shit. I couldn't think of a better bunch of reasons to support a company than that right there!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 16, 2015)

Ordered a bunch of C99 


Can't wait to get these kicked off. Contemplating what to cross it with?

Thinking Romulan Diesel, Dream Beaver, Caramel Candy Kush, Skunk Berry or NorthernBerry


----------



## TubePot (Aug 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Ordered a bunch of C99
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get these kicked off. Contemplating what to cross it with?
> ...


C99 form Peak? I didn't see them on his site.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 16, 2015)

TubePot said:


> C99 form Peak? I didn't see them on his site.


yeah he doesn't have it listed for some reason but if you ask about it he's got it! I think he's still working the line some.

I believe I posted pictures of my previous C99 grow in this thread, or maybe a different one idk.


----------



## TubePot (Aug 16, 2015)

Good to know, I had heard that he gave them out as freebies.. Thanks.


----------



## elkamino (Aug 18, 2015)

TubePot said:


> C99 form Peak? I didn't see them on his site.





D_Urbmon said:


> yeah he doesn't have it listed for some reason but if you ask about it he's got it! I think he's still working the line some.


Yes that's true he's got em. He's also got hybrids of his Cindy crossed with the SS and I think his NL too. Maybe the Kush and BB too, not sure. But he's been quick to respond when I've emailed him through his website if you have any questions. I've only ordered from him once but he was crazy generous with freebies, like 10 when I bought 20! 

I'm looking to pop some of the beans I got this winter- I can't recall for sure right now  but I think I got NL x SS and Kushberry but shit I can't remember. Once they're worth looking at I'll post some pix in here.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 18, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Yes that's true he's got em. He's also got hybrids of his Cindy crossed with the SS and I think his NL too. Maybe the Kush and BB too, not sure. But he's been quick to respond when I've emailed him through his website if you have any questions. I've only ordered from him once but he was crazy generous with freebies, like 10 when I bought 20!
> 
> I'm looking to pop some of the beans I got this winter- I can't recall for sure right now  but I think I got NL x SS and Kushberry but shit I can't remember. Once they're worth looking at I'll post some pix in here.


Nice I've actually been curious about if he crossed the c99 and blueberry. That sounds like it could be nice. I grew out the Sweet Skunk x C99 and those were great. He sure is generous that's for sure!






I made some dry sift from my recent Kush Berry harvest and took a melt shot for y'all.

https://instagram.com/p/6iuT9ZIpA0/?taken-by=irie_iwe


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 21, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Yes that's true he's got em. He's also got hybrids of his Cindy crossed with the SS and I think his NL too. Maybe the Kush and BB too, not sure. But he's been quick to respond when I've emailed him through his website if you have any questions. I've only ordered from him once but he was crazy generous with freebies, like 10 when I bought 20!
> 
> I'm looking to pop some of the beans I got this winter- I can't recall for sure right now  but I think I got NL x SS and Kushberry but shit I can't remember. Once they're worth looking at I'll post some pix in here.





D_Urbmon said:


> Nice I've actually been curious about if he crossed the c99 and blueberry. That sounds like it could be nice. I grew out the Sweet Skunk x C99 and those were great. He sure is generous that's for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I emailed him yesterday and asked about the C99 and this is what he said:

"I do have C99 available by request as well as C99 x Sweet Skunk and 
King x BB."

I'm curious about the king x bb


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 21, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> I emailed him yesterday and asked about the C99 and this is what he said:
> 
> "I do have C99 available by request as well as C99 x Sweet Skunk and
> King x BB."
> ...


King? Any idea what that's all about?


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> King? Any idea what that's all about?


I will let you know after I make an order later today.
I've never heard of it before and kinda think it may be a king kush x bb??

Definitely ordering it just to see what it is.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> I emailed him yesterday and asked about the C99 and this is what he said:
> 
> "I do have C99 available by request as well as C99 x Sweet Skunk and
> King x BB."
> ...


Hey I wonder what the king x bb is. I'm gonna shoot him an email right now.


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 21, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey I wonder what the king x bb is. I'm gonna shoot him an email right now.



I just did too. Asking about the king


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 21, 2015)

Ordered the king x bb.

Haven't been this stoked for a bean drop since, well, every other one.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Ordered the king x bb.
> 
> *Haven't been this stoked for a bean drop since, well, every other one*.




hahah ain't that the truth.

Did he get back to you on the lineage or did you just simply put the order anyways?


I'm thinking I'm going to have to EMT him some money again today.  but I find he usually doesn't respond until the evening.


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 21, 2015)

Nope he hadn't gotten back to me but my curiosity got the best of me.

I couldn't find anything, anywhere about the strain. I like the idea of cracking stuff that isn't mainstream.

No one cares if you grow a bubba anymore lol
I'm hoping for fire but judging by the reviews, whatever it turns out to be should still be pretty good.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

Fuck yea!

Just opened my package from MikeJ and surprised to find some King x BB freebies.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 21, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> King? Any idea what that's all about?



Going to make a wild guess...

Cinderella is a Princess, so the male version would be a Prince. But one would not use a Prince for breeding, one would use a King...

My guess The King = C99 Male used for breeding...

Just guessing...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 21, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Going to make a wild guess...
> 
> Cinderella is a Princess, so the male version would be a Prince. But one would not use a Prince for breeding, one would use a King...
> 
> ...


This is a great guess and makes total sense. I would agree that this is possible but it seems MikeJ is on point for correctly labeling his genetics. Mother always first, father always second. So Blueberry would be the dad in King x BB.

The Sweet Skunk x C99 however should be the male C99. 



I could be wrong though. I'll let y'all know when I hear back from him.


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 22, 2015)

Description of the king x bb:

"The King is a local strain, long history, I grew out a 
few seeds and was very impressed from a small sample. Grew out 
another batch and selected the best female to try with my BB male. 
The King looks like somewhat of a typical hybrid but definitely 
leans indica. Similar to my NL in structure, matures quite quickly, 
7 weeks for a clone anyway. It is very potent and sticky."


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 22, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Description of the king x bb:
> 
> "The King is a local strain, long history, I grew out a
> few seeds and was very impressed from a small sample. Grew out
> ...


Despite my excitement for a new strain, I still like my explanation better... Makes for a better story.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 22, 2015)

Beat me to it. 


Sounds exciting. I looked it up on EUseedfinder and here's what I found........ not that it really means anything. 

*Unknown or Legendary - King*
Aka: Pink Kush

REEFERMAN: I figured out that OG kush and sour D were related it is obvious now what is really interesting is we have a cutting that has been in the local biker community here since 1992 that is very very close to Oger's kush, could it be the Chem Dog ? here it is called king or kings cross there are two pheno's the Green and the Pink (hairs only) it was given to me with a group of 3 hash plants when I grew it out I named it the pink kush but later figured out it was a different pheno of the King Origional gangsters is a ironical name considering the old boys the clones were gifted to me from they can be protective of the cutting, we see very little of it on our local market here becouse it gets bought up by the guys who gave me the clones and I hear it all goes to LA but that could be BS but even in a bad market the Strain is the most lucrative on a commercial basis "the chem dog thing is very interesting thanks for sharing that RM"





I highly doubt it's OG Kush. Not sure why anyone in Canada who had a legit cut would re name it considering it's so highly sought after.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 22, 2015)

I saw Reeferman describe the story differently on IC recently. Said it came from his stock way back in the day. That it was a true Kush etc. Pink Kush, if that's what King is, is a pretty nice cut though if you like hard hitting kushes. Based on the nose only I wouldn't be surprised if it were a relative of OG. But I'd bet it's more closely related to purple kush that goes around here.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 22, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I saw Reeferman describe the story differently on IC recently. Said it came from his stock way back in the day. That it was a true Kush etc. Pink Kush, if that's what King is, is a pretty nice cut though if you like hard hitting kushes. Based on the nose only I wouldn't be surprised if it were a relative of OG. But I'd bet it's more closely related to purple kush that goes around here.


Man if I didn't have a bunch of other shit planned I would crack some more (purple) Kush x Blueberry alongside the King x BB and compare. Or I could do 10 less C99's I guess.


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm sexing some NL right now. By the time the order arrives I should have some
Space for a couple to get cracked.

The description looks promising.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Man if I didn't have a bunch of other shit planned I would crack some more (purple) Kush x Blueberry alongside the King x BB and compare. Or I could do 10 less C99's I guess.


I'll get some pics of the Pink Kush here for you done properly.

By the way, you should be looking for 1oz a plant in 1 gallon containers 

Gotta have a perfect canopy I think to get that number but probably doable. You can hit insane GPW #'s with high plant counts. No one really does it and posts about it though because it's usually highly illegal. I'm hoping to hit 1 zip a plant. I don't expect it mind you, but I'm going for it anyway.

I've hit almost 2 zips in a one gallon in coco with one of these sweet skunk plants. Was a pretty big plant though, took up a lot of space relative to it's yield. Gotta find the sweet spot.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 23, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'll get some pics of the Pink Kush here for you done properly.
> 
> By the way, you should be looking for 1oz a plant in 1 gallon containers
> 
> ...


Haha there's no way I can hit 1 oz in a 1 gallon. At least not with my methods. I'd really like to try a different feed program one day but I have absolutely no clue about feeding properly with anything other than what I use. The companies don't give proper feed instructions, nor can I find any from anyone online. I'm pretty sure this feed system I use is a limiting factor, it's so basic. Oh well, quality over quantity.

till I have someone else to teach me, it's going to be modified lucas.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Haha there's no way I can hit 1 oz in a 1 gallon. At least not with my methods. I'd really like to try a different feed program one day but I have absolutely no clue about feeding properly with anything other than what I use. The companies don't give proper feed instructions, nor can I find any from anyone online. I'm pretty sure this feed system I use is a limiting factor, it's so basic. Oh well, quality over quantity.
> 
> till I have someone else to teach me, it's going to be modified lucas.


You in coco or in peat ? 

Coco definitely yields more IMO and you can push the plants quite hard as it's next to impossible to overwater (you can but you'd basically have to let them sit in stagnant pools).

Saw a guy pulling many ounces per plant in 2 gallon smart pots watering 6x a day for example (feeding every single time). Like a half unit or some ridiculous number. Point being you can get a lot from a little.

Mind you running plants like that if you miss a watering it would be a disaster. Even if they don't dry out completely the pH changes in the medium are always a negative when they start to dry.

Pretty good coco thread on ICmag about it, I'll see if I can find it for you.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 23, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You in coco or in peat ?
> 
> Coco definitely yields more IMO and you can push the plants quite hard as it's next to impossible to overwater (you can but you'd basically have to let them sit in stagnant pools).
> 
> ...


I've been in peat this whole time but I really want to switch to coco but I'm just a little bit afraid. I won't lie. 

Is it the h3ad goes coco thread? if so I'm very familiar with it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've been in peat this whole time but I really want to switch to coco but I'm just a little bit afraid. I won't lie.
> 
> Is it the h3ad goes coco thread? if so I'm very familiar with it.


Give it a whirl D! If you use something like Botanicare's coco there's no worries about salts or prepping it. Just be sure to add cal/mag to your feeding schedule. Maybe not a bad idea to cut it with a little perlite too. 3/4 coco 1/4 perlite or something similar.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Give it a whirl D! If you use something like Botanicare's coco there's no worries about salts or prepping it. Just be sure to add cal/mag to your feeding schedule. Maybe not a bad idea to cut it with a little perlite too. 3/4 coco 1/4 perlite or something similar.


Any experience with GH coco? I have a few bricks of it already. I've had it for several months now but have chickened out last minute every time I'm about to start a new crop.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Any experience with GH coco? I have a few bricks of it already. I've had it for several months now but have chickened out last minute every time I'm about to start a new crop.


Sorry no. Does it say it's been washed on the bag? Unless you buy a bale they should all come pre-rinsed. That would be your only concern IMO.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sorry no. Does it say it's been washed on the bag? Unless you buy a bale they should all come pre-rinsed. That would be your only concern IMO.


I'm not sure it just says premium quality low sodium content.


Maybe when I'm expanding it I should just use extra water and scoop it out with a strainer?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Aug 28, 2015)

From my garden this morning... Northern Skunk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 29, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> From my garden this morning... Northern Skunk
> 
> View attachment 3488068


Beautiful! I've had pink pistils show on the Northern Skunk a few times but not that vibrant!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 29, 2015)

The Kush Berry smell so strong! Every time my wife grinds some up or packs a bowl my head and nose snaps towards her like..... "did you just bust some herb? Which jar was that?"


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

50 to 60 days veg bare minny.

i think ill top and super crop?
or should i leave them alone?

from the grows i saw.... leave alone = pole plant

im thinking about finding the best one that responds to topping.

hmmmmmmm.... i have some time to decide they just breaking the cube.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

for sure, i dont need much as far as beans.... but skunkberry going in the stash.

mj's seeds are very pretty. i saw another thread were dude comments the same.
big. pretty. sexy. shiny. fat. bulging seeds. every one cracked.

for some reason, im doubtful ill find anything in this line.
i think the skunkberry line is where its at for color & dank-ness.

we shall see 
10 down 10 to go.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

these should be flowering in my lab at the best time of my "grow year".

color assured !


----------



## TubePot (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> View attachment 3490898


Can you explain your germination process?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

soak, towel, when they crack, riot riot.


----------



## TubePot (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> soak, towel, when they crack, riot riot.


I see, was wondering why I could see the seed. Thanks.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 1, 2015)

That must get expensive cracking beans in rapid rooters!


I used em for seeds once though, they sure worked great. Dude at the hydro store gave me a few just to try out. and they work amazing for clones.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

fuck it bro.
those seeds were money.
and this time of year i get damping & seedling issues.
ill take any advantage... to be 1 or 2 months ahead of schedule.

if you think in terms of cost benefit vs successful starts ... the $ is negligible.

i buy 100 at a time.
yes i clone in them.
& ill never start another seed in rockwool ever.

lost 8 afkansastan & 4 face off already this summer.
switched to riots = 100% w/ proper starts. weird shit notwithstanding.

coco in my house = damp off 6 months out of the year


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> View attachment 3490898


Awesome! Looking forward to your results!


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 5, 2015)

Peak came through, about 7 days from order to door.
Can't complain about that.

They said they have 3 new strains that they're not advertising and people can get access to them by becoming a preferred customer, which is just shooting them an email so easy enough.

No freebies my first order, but as a test run with peak it was a small order so I didn't expect any free beans.

All in all, ordering from peak caused me less stress and worry than an international order, and it was fulfilled quickly. I'd recommend Peakseedsbc.


----------



## TubePot (Sep 5, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Peak came through, about 7 days from order to door.
> Can't complain about that.
> 
> They said they have 3 new strains that they're not advertising and people can get access to them by becoming a preferred customer, which is just shooting them an email so easy enough.
> ...


Did you send cash or MO?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

cash.
well hidden in some magazine print paper... or similar.
you can send an international money order too... but im not standing in line for that.

mj is perfectly trustworthy.
you just need to send your $ proper... w/ correct postage etc.

peak blueberry 10 for 10... and 10 in the stash still.

its true , they are a little challenging in germ.

the shell is thick & the cotyledons remain closed with this thick "skin" over them.

no lie, that skin is thick too. none of it wants to come off so the cotyledons can open.
spray bottle w/ water softens it... then you can pick it off.

you can see it stuck on seedlings in the back of the photo.

pain in the arse.
but nothing major.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> cash.
> well hidden in some magazine print paper... or similar.
> you can send an international money order too... but im not standing in line for that.
> 
> ...


^Good to know^

That germination disclaimer kept me from ordering the BB. Might grab a pack now that I see you've gone 10/10. Good stuff!

And I agree with the cash option. I've sent cash for both of my orders, and it went smooth both times. Takes a minute for the seeds to arrive, but nothing too bad.


----------



## TubePot (Sep 5, 2015)

Thought I saw something on his site about cash and getting freebies. 

Went looking now and couldn't find anything? Oh well.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

i think dude who posted didnt send a note w/ his $.

hide the $ in quality magazine type paper, write a note !!! with your order with an email addy and a freebie you want.

easy peasy.

mj will send you an email soon as the $ shows & another when your pork chops fly.

his method isnt a package.
so you will get a old school love letter at ur safe addy.

everything is perfect safe & hidden inside.
mj's method is seriously good.

no need for stealth.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

@stowandgrow

if you get some skunkberry (seed or freebies) , i'll work some BB magic for you.

cant order any beans for a second.
doesnt mean i cant get some beanage though


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> @stowandgrow
> 
> if you get some skunkberry (seed or freebies) , i'll work some BB magic for you.
> 
> ...


I was looking at that one too. I've got a couple Sweet Skunk girls in flower and holy shit are they frosty!! Got some sweet skunk pollen in the fridge too...


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I was looking at that one too. I've got a couple Sweet Skunk girls in flower and holy shit are they frosty!! Got some sweet skunk pollen in the fridge too...


did u hit the blood orange?
no doubt, that should be a great x.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> did u hit the blood orange?
> no doubt, that should be a great x.


Blood orange gal just went in to flower last night. About three weeks and she'll be spreading her legs...


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

that'll be a perfect union.
i can almost taste that from here.

viva la chuck nation !

looking forward to some sweet skunk pics.

how tall are ur BO when u toss them in flower? roughly.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> that'll be a perfect union.
> i can almost taste that from here.
> 
> viva la chuck nation !
> ...


Usually 18"-24". She doesn't stretch much. Hoping the infusion of the sweet skunk adds some vigor.


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 5, 2015)

TubePot said:


> Did you send cash or MO?


Did mine through an etransfer which was nice and easy. 
The tude had just lost out because of their cc processing so having 
An easy transaction and quick shipping from peak was nice.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> View attachment 3493443


Very impressive! Great job.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i think dude who posted didnt send a note w/ his $.
> 
> hide the $ in quality magazine type paper, write a note !!! with your order with an email addy and a freebie you want.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've been trying to find some of the stuff he uses for shipping locally.. not gonna say exactly what it is, but it's actually a challenge to find. Life on a small island.

They probably sell plenty at staples. 

I will also confirm though that he's a real stand up guy. I'm looking forward to seeing how your girls turn out for you. My buddy who is the blueberry lover is anxiously waiting to put his into flower again after building a new house over the past year or so and he's getting close. I'm highly anticipating the results.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Usually 18"-24". She doesn't stretch much. Hoping the infusion of the sweet skunk adds some vigor.


Oh yeah, I think she will. For a near IBL it's a pretty damn vigorous line. Stretches nicely.. good structure. MJ did a really good job breeding her for future hybrids as well as being great on her own.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

staples. yes.
i respekt the quiet as kept.
you wanna know buy some peak seeds 

ur buddy he ran the peak bb?

im def buying 20 skunkberry. for sure. grab one of those king crosses for the free.



OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah I've been trying to find some of the stuff he uses for shipping locally.. not gonna say exactly what it is, but it's actually a challenge to find. Life on a small island.
> 
> They probably sell plenty at staples.
> 
> I will also confirm though that he's a real stand up guy. I'm looking forward to seeing how your girls turn out for you. My buddy who is the blueberry lover is anxiously waiting to put his into flower again after building a new house over the past year or so and he's getting close. I'm highly anticipating the results.


----------



## elkamino (Sep 6, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i respekt the quiet as kept.


What he said.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 6, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> staples. yes.
> i respekt the quiet as kept.
> you wanna know buy some peak seeds
> 
> ...


Yep he did. 4 females - all got fed the same as the rest and wound up way overfed. Still, one had hints of the blueberry muffin smell we love so much and all were real frosty.

He still has them all alive. Gonna run them in an organic setting (RLOS - he's got a nice soil web going). Another buddy of mine ran them non organic in a commercial setting to test them out for us (4 plants in the corner type deal).


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 6, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Did mine through an etransfer which was nice and easy.
> The tude had just lost out because of their cc processing so having
> An easy transaction and quick shipping from peak was nice.


Yes this is one of the many things I love about ordering from peak. etransfer is nice and convenient


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 6, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yes this is one of the many things I love about ordering from peak. etransfer is nice and convenient


i dont see this option on the site.

im there now looking around.
same as ususal... & mj could update a tad.

how is the etransfer done?
pm me please.

~pKIND


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 6, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i dont see this option on the site.
> 
> im there now looking around.
> same as ususal... & mj could update a tad.
> ...


Only for Canadians I believe. South of the border we have to send cash or MO.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes that is correct it's only available for Canadians. It's set up by the Canadian banks so you can simply send money to someone's bank by addressing it to their email address if they have setup online banking.

I believe it's listed as EMT on the website. Email Money Transfer.


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 6, 2015)

I think it's an interact thing. I would imagine it wouldn't matter where the bank is located, as long as they have interact options.

Could be wrong though.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 6, 2015)

i appreciate the pm 1lung.

hmmmm... ill send mj an email.
cause ill grab some skunkberry now.
he'll remember me cause we sent 4 or 5 messages.
talking about dizzle (frost bros) , skunkberry freebie missing , & some other stuff.

he told me skberry was his best as far a color & potency & yield.
that skunk line always throws up huge donkey dicks.

from clone 12 to 15" , gallon pots, you'd make some nugz.
& my people would recognize the name so to speak.

its a win win. i know that shit will produce fya. 
15 seeds. all gonna crack. all gonna grow w/ vigor.

maybe i get lucky w/ blueberry though. i have 10 left 
transplants ===> im doing today


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 6, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> I think it's an interact thing. I would imagine it wouldn't matter where the bank is located, as long as they have interact options.
> 
> Could be wrong though.


Yes it is interac but I'm almost certain the interac e-transfer is restricted to Canadian banking institutions.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 6, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yep he did. 4 females - all got fed the same as the rest and wound up way overfed. Still, one had hints of the blueberry muffin smell we love so much and all were real frosty.
> 
> He still has them all alive. Gonna run them in an organic setting (RLOS - he's got a nice soil web going). Another buddy of mine ran them non organic in a commercial setting to test them out for us (4 plants in the corner type deal).


how was ur buddy growing his?

topping & bushy?
cuts to pole plant w/ short veg (sog) ?
scrog? tree? mainlining?

be helpful to know. thanks.


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 6, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> how was ur buddy growing his?
> 
> topping & bushy?
> cuts to pole plant w/ short veg (sog) ?
> ...



Hey PK.
Toss us a line when you talk to mj.

Please, please ask about the 3 strains he's working on and let us know what's up.
I'd drop an order in a second with some good feedback, I trust them to be what they say.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 7, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Hey PK.
> Toss us a line when you talk to mj.
> 
> Please, please ask about the 3 strains he's working on and let us know what's up.
> I'd drop an order in a second with some good feedback, I trust them to be what they say.


My guess is that the 3 strains are - C99, Sweet Skunk x C99 (which i've grown) and the new King x Blueberry.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Sep 25, 2015)

Northern Skunk from my garden this morning...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 25, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2015)

any sweet skunk porn?


----------



## yesum (Sep 26, 2015)

Just had a couple puffs of Peak Seeds Northern Lights. One of the best highs I have experienced. Nothing outrageous or that, just a nice warm pleasant sensation. Like maybe, sunshine hitting you when it is cold out. That was a goofy comparison hehe

If you want a hardcore stone it will not deliver, well maybe if you keep smoking it I suppose it would. It is for the people that want to just relax and chill out, not go nuts or trip out or whatever.

Next grow is coming up fast, will make some room for Northern Lights in there. Got the Northern Berry too but that will have to wait, already gonna be crowded.


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 18, 2015)

Peakseedsbc kingxbb

Cracked two and lucked out, got a big strong male and a nice strong fem.
Just topped and lst'd the fem and stuck her top straight in a solo for a clone.

Both have been extremely easy growers so far and both have thick stalks and branching. 

Pic of the male and the clone. Lights out for the lady so no pics of her yet.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2015)

Right on! I just wet a bunch of peak beans but I decided to hold off on the King x BB because I have a limited window of time and no clue how this will finish.

I'm really interested to see how this cross turns out please update later in flower if you can. 

I've had some longer than expected/advertised flower times with peak strains but I always want my cannabis fully ripe! no cash crop choppin here.


----------



## King Blunt (Oct 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon I know I saw somewhere on here that you ran Mike's Cindy. I was wondering how she did for ya, yield, structure, and how she likes to eat. Also, any special phenos you ran across? 

KB


----------



## King Blunt (Oct 18, 2015)

Also, has anyone ran his Kush x Northern Lights?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2015)

King Blunt said:


> D_Urbmon I know I saw somewhere on here that you ran Mike's Cindy. I was wondering how she did for ya, yield, structure, and how she likes to eat. Also, any special phenos you ran across?
> 
> KB


The cindy is extremely uniform pretty much 1 pheno. I grew out 18 ladies and they were all nearly identical with exception of smell as half were from one dad and half from another dad. ... but I did keep them very small grew them out in 1gallon pots. The stems are flimsy and they need support even when kept small. Probably one of the better yielders I grew, just visually largest buds. Close with the Northernberry. Easy feeders, I keep it very simple and did a modified lucas in peat. Didn't have a problem.


I also grew out a bunch of the Kush x NL. IIRC there were 3 different phenos among about 15 ladies. I'll dig up some pictures for ya hear in a few minutes.


----------



## King Blunt (Oct 18, 2015)

Rite on man. I appreciate the quick response. How'd the Cindy clone? Did the Kush x NL finish under 60-63 days if ya recall? Just received some of his gear and am excited about it. Hopefully I'll do the Cindy's proper


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2015)

King Blunt said:


> Rite on man. I appreciate the quick response. How'd the Cindy clone? Did the Kush x NL finish under 60-63 days if ya recall? Just received some of his gear and am excited about it. Hopefully I'll do the Cindy's proper


I haven't cloned anything from peak, mostly just run from seed because it's so affordable, especially if you buy several packs at a time/bulk.

The Kush NL finished in 56-63 days and the cindy finished in 56 and could possibly be taken sooner.




Sorry some of the pictures are not the best but you get the point. All covered in trichs.

cindy trimming and trimmed - very frost with a greasy terpalicious type resin head- opposite of the sweet skunk which is a dry/sandy resin head.


      



and some ss x c99 just because. I had the pleasure of testing it and it was very nice - speaking of I think I'm going to need more of this  Hope he still has it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2015)

and the Kush NL


----------



## King Blunt (Oct 18, 2015)

Gorgeous nugs man. Those are some nice colas on the C99xSS. How long did you veg for if you don't mind me asking. I've heard stories of Sweet Skunk getting out of hand indoors


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks King! I threw them into flower 2 weeks after germination. They weren't even sexually mature.  Those colas are the whole plant.  Just grown in lil 1 gallons.


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey Urbmon, are you a tester for PeakSeedsBC? That C99 looks like some straight fire.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 18, 2015)

gabechihua said:


> Hey Urbmon, are you a tester for PeakSeedsBC? That C99 looks like some straight fire.


Thanks Gabe. Not a formal tester I'm just on the preferred customer list.  He hooks up new crosses and stuff as freebies for those who sign up and are repeat customers.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I haven't cloned anything from peak, mostly just run from seed because it's so affordable, especially if you buy several packs at a time/bulk.
> 
> The Kush NL finished in 56-63 days and the cindy finished in 56 and could possibly be taken sooner.
> 
> ...


Your growing some fire there!


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 18, 2015)

Peaks gear has cloned well for me in my diy bubble cloner. All including the C99 had roots within 8-10 days and nice root mass in two weeks.

Here is a smoke report on Peaks Skunk Kush (Skush).

https://www.rollitup.org/t/peak-seeds-bc-purple-kush-x-sweet-skunk-aka-skush.523938/#post-7358786


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 19, 2015)

King Blunt said:


> Gorgeous nugs man. Those are some nice colas on the C99xSS. How long did you veg for if you don't mind me asking. I've heard stories of Sweet Skunk getting out of hand indoors


Sweet Skunk stretches a lot. No doubt. It's not near as bad from clone though. Pretty manageable.


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 19, 2015)

I e-mailed Peak Seeds and they said they will be releasing their C99 soon.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 20, 2015)

I sowed all my C99 and Skunk Berry beans and have none left in the collection. I need these haha. NEEEEEEEED. I also only have 13 Sweet Skunks in the collection! Going to have to put another order.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 21, 2015)

Finally got a nice sample of Pink Kush. My buddy had a questionable summer crop because his AC shat the bed. Anyway... 

Pink Kush (king - ? IDK but this cut is pretty sick)







Not the best pic tried to use flash to get the trichs to show up. My camera on my phone is kind of shit. I have this nice SLR sitting there but fucked if I can figure out how to use it lol (my parents lent it to me). Damn I feel old.

I'll try to get a good pic later.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 27, 2015)

I put another order in because my PSBC seedstock was getting low. I feel empty without them. 

Some guy on some forum(can't remember who) made me feel very paranoid and that I should always keep backup stock in case mothers/fathers are lost or breeders disappear. Thank you and Damn you whoever you are LOL!

ontop of the awesome deals in the first place got a pack of King x NL as freebies.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok a much better picture of King:







And yeah, it might have been me who put that in your head because I've said it many times. Every time I see a seed drop that I want I feel compelled to grab it because of this reason.


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 2, 2015)

Being much closer to the border of Mexico then Canada, what can you guys tell me about King or King Kush... Thanks you all ahead of time...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 2, 2015)

PerroVerde said:


> Being much closer to the border of Mexico then Canada, what can you guys tell me about King or King Kush... Thanks you all ahead of time...


Tests around 30% THC-A. Definitely a Kush smelling plant, but not so much lemon. Pink pistils in flower. Modest yield.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 3, 2015)

@D_Urbmon how many phenos did you come across with Sweet Skunk? I'm noticing two distinct varieties. Both very frosty!

Here's one of the more foxtail, sativa looking ones trimmed up...

Flash:
 

No flash:


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> @D_Urbmon how many phenos did you come across with Sweet Skunk? I'm noticing two distinct varieties. Both very frosty!
> 
> Here's one of the more foxtail, sativa looking ones trimmed up...
> 
> ...


iirc I only grew out 5 or 6 ladies but like you I came across 2 distinct phenos. 1 had a more broad leafed structure and was a bit faster finishing and the other was narrow leafed which took a week or 2 more to finish with small variation between individuals. All nice and frosty.

Looks great bro I'm interested to hear your smoke report. My first experience smoking it was something else having smoked mostly only indicas my whole life.



I also have to point out that the Sweet Skunk resin heads are something else for hash making. The only way I can describe it is once the herb is dried they are very dry and sandy like, not as greasy and sticky as many other strains but still melt wonderfully.

How are the aromas? Mine was very subtle, not super stinky but the faster finishing ones had almost hint of sour cream.


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 3, 2015)

is this the sweet skunk Bodhi used in his elfinstone?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 3, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> is this the sweet skunk Bodhi used in his elfinstone?


Although PSBC may have used spice of life seed stock to further work the line I don't think so.


iirc Bodhi uses Breeder Steve cut for his crosses?



TBH I'm not sure what MikeJ used originally for his Sweet Skunk line. I've often wondered this myself.



In other news MikeJ sent me Sweet Skunk beans from 3 different moms to report back to him which I like best. Should be interesting. I know what I'll be doing on my next run now.


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 3, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Although PSBC may have used spice of life seed stock to further work the line I don't think so.
> 
> 
> iirc Bodhi uses Breeder Steve cut for his crosses?


in the little bit of info out there i think that is right...i don't follow all the names and stuff-i didn't know if there was an association of some sort. thanks @D_Urbmon


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 3, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> iirc I only grew out 5 or 6 ladies but like you I came across 2 distinct phenos. 1 had a more broad leafed structure and was a bit faster finishing and the other was narrow leafed which took a week or 2 more to finish with small variation between individuals. All nice and frosty.
> 
> Looks great bro I'm interested to hear your smoke report. My first experience smoking it was something else having smoked mostly only indicas my whole life.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for the response. I only have one jarred up (pictured above) but it smells nice. Not real strong like you mentioned. It's a combo of sweet and and sour cream. Real nice! Smoke report in a few days...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 4, 2015)

From what I understand his SS is the ISS cut bred to old skunk #1 seeds (the sweet version) and then worked.



st0wandgrow said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the response. I only have one jarred up (pictured above) but it smells nice. Not real strong like you mentioned. It's a combo of sweet and and sour cream. Real nice! Smoke report in a few days...


Sweet and sour cream... interesting description. There is a definite subtle sweetness. There are distinct pine undertones in some of them. There are a few phenotypes, but there is also a lot of similarity between them.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 4, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> is this the sweet skunk Bodhi used in his elfinstone?


I think he uses the Breeder Steve cut, but he probably should. I like Peakseeds version better than the Breeder Steve cut and given the history of each the PSBC version is going to be better breeding material IMO (original cut is a polyhybrid sativa dom found in a large run of indica dom seeds - I will say though this cut is likely better for breeding than a traditional polyhybrid as it was one out of a few hundred which means probably a bunch of recessive traits lined up making it a little more true breeding than it might be otherwise). I'm running SS x ECSD right now from chim and it's a bit disappointing in that it's basically the SS dominating the cross completely and I didn't really want that.


----------



## Da2ra (Nov 6, 2015)

Is the blueberry any good?


----------



## samhigh (Nov 6, 2015)

just received an order from mj at psbc, he is always more than generous, been doing business with him for years now and never had a bad experience, love his strains there not fly by night strains they are tested and true.


kushberry at 49 days


----------



## astronomikl (Nov 7, 2015)

I was wondering about the blueberry as well, it says that there are problems germinating the seeds, but has anyone grown this?? how is it?? I would love to grab some, just a bit nervous about the description


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2015)

astronomikl said:


> I was wondering about the blueberry as well, it says that there are problems germinating the seeds, but has anyone grown this?? how is it?? I would love to grab some, just a bit nervous about the description


My initial thought was the same as yours... I don't want to piss around with a strain that has germination issues, but then I thought it through further, and for $30-$40 what the heck. I'd rather have a few seeds not pop from a strain, than take up a bunch of my time and space growing out a strain that turns out to be poop. Germinating seeds takes up very little time and space. His strains are solid. Think I'm gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## samhigh (Nov 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> My initial thought was the same as yours... I don't want to piss around with a strain that has germination issues, but then I thought it through further, and for $30-$40 what the heck. I'd rather have a few seeds not pop from a strain, than take up a bunch of my time and space growing out a strain that turns out to be poop. Germinating seeds takes up very little time and space. His strains are solid. Think I'm gonna give it a whirl.


ive ran the bb before I had no germ problems using the paper towel method, they are nute sensitive as are most bb strains are. you should find a keeper mom no problem, there are a few bb journals over on ty, if ya want to check em out.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> My initial thought was the same as yours... I don't want to piss around with a strain that has germination issues, but then I thought it through further, and for $30-$40 what the heck. I'd rather have a few seeds not pop from a strain, than take up a bunch of my time and space growing out a strain that turns out to be poop. Germinating seeds takes up very little time and space. His strains are solid. Think I'm gonna give it a whirl.


They'll all germinate if you give them a little once over with some sand paper.

It's a very good version of blueberry.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 9, 2015)

I've got both Sweet Skunk females dried and jarred now. Looking at the two, it appears that one is clearly more sativa leaning than the other (based on bud structure, fan leaves, etc). The strange part is, the one that looks more sativa is actually a very narcotic, strong stone, where as the more Indica looking plant is very much a clear headed, motivational high. Either way, both seem pretty potent. I'm going to take each one of these up to be tested.

Sativa looking, Indica stone:

  

Indica looking, sativa high:


----------



## samhigh (Nov 9, 2015)

nice work bro, how long did ya flower the ss for?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks great st0w! samhigh beat me to it was just gonna ask myself.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks fellas! 70 days 12/12 for the sativa looking one, and 75 days for the other. They're both getting a run in a bigger bucket. I expect the yields to be large. These things stretch like crazy but really fill in!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah, they can really yield. Lookin beautiful.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've got both Sweet Skunk females dried and jarred now. Looking at the two, it appears that one is clearly more sativa leaning than the other (based on bud structure, fan leaves, etc). The strange part is, the one that looks more sativa is actually a very narcotic, strong stone, where as the more Indica looking plant is very much a clear headed, motivational high. Either way, both seem pretty potent. I'm going to take each one of these up to be tested.
> 
> Sativa looking, Indica stone:
> 
> ...


looks great!


----------



## samhigh (Nov 22, 2015)

just germed 5 skunkberry had 100 percent germ using the paper toerl method, just about 2 weeks old now under t-5, np growing like crazy. will update as they grow up.


----------



## Matt Kitski (Nov 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've got both Sweet Skunk females dried and jarred now. Looking at the two, it appears that one is clearly more sativa leaning than the other (based on bud structure, fan leaves, etc). The strange part is, the one that looks more sativa is actually a very narcotic, strong stone, where as the more Indica looking plant is very much a clear headed, motivational high. Either way, both seem pretty potent. I'm going to take each one of these up to be tested.
> 
> Sativa looking, Indica stone:
> 
> ...


Great job dude!

Can I ask approx how tall it stretched? I have a few SS I want to pop after seeing your amazing buds : ) Thanks


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 23, 2015)

Matt Kitski said:


> Great job dude!
> 
> Can I ask approx how tall it stretched? I have a few SS I want to pop after seeing your amazing buds : ) Thanks


Some stretch more than others but in general they get tall from seed. They stay quite a bit shorter from clone.


----------



## Matt Kitski (Nov 23, 2015)

Would I be looking at a triple in stretch or more?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 23, 2015)

Matt Kitski said:


> Great job dude!
> 
> Can I ask approx how tall it stretched? I have a few SS I want to pop after seeing your amazing buds : ) Thanks


Hey Matt. I would plan on them tripling in height. If you want a plant that ends up around 5 foot tall, I'd flip the lights when it's around 18". I only had two females to look at, so small sample size, but I did email the cat that runs Peak and he gave me fair warning that they will stretch up a good deal. Both very frosty, and I am enjoying the smoke a lot! Good luck...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 23, 2015)

Matt Kitski said:


> Would I be looking at a triple in stretch or more?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Yeah some plants probably will. They don't stretch as much from clone though. I had a few 5-6 fters in my last run in 1 gallon pots if that says anything to you.


----------



## Matt Kitski (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys! Really appreciate it. I have a 6' tent and a tub thats around a foot and a bit. Hopefully I won't run out of space : P

I hope my plants turn out at least half as frosty as I see in the pics . 

A newbie can dream...

Thanks again all!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2015)

A couple different C99 tops:













Didn't really realize how bright the tops were illuminated in a few shots I took sorry about that, but it still gives you a rough idea. I'll get better when they're closer to finished.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2015)

Matt Kitski said:


> Thanks for the advice guys! Really appreciate it. I have a 6' tent and a tub thats around a foot and a bit. Hopefully I won't run out of space : P
> 
> I hope my plants turn out at least half as frosty as I see in the pics .
> 
> ...


Super crop em early in flower it should help. Setup a trellis and keep them tied down.


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 24, 2015)

KingXBB

Had some ph issues using new to me Promix, so she's on the mend but getting better now that she's getting full strength nutes.

Topped once for a clone, which rooted in a week with just promix and kln, no gels or powders, then lst'd.

She's just starting to flower, can't wait to see what she produces.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 24, 2015)

Matt Kitski said:


> Thanks for the advice guys! Really appreciate it. I have a 6' tent and a tub thats around a foot and a bit. Hopefully I won't run out of space : P
> 
> I hope my plants turn out at least half as frosty as I see in the pics .
> 
> ...


I had to bend a couple tops over so they didnt grow in to the lights and they took well to that. Very hardy, easy to grow plants. 

You've got this!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 24, 2015)

C99 are looking good OGE! Are they large/ full size or smaller?? Do yours need staking? I find the C99 has quite flimsy little stems in comparison to everything else from Peak. I've got about 30 going again but kept em small like I did last time. They are all under 2 ft tall. I've kept 6 males to chose from going to pollinate everything else with C99 Pollen. NL, Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk, Skunk Berry and a bunch more from other breeders.

Also loving the look of that King x BB bush you got there r1cky. Next round I'll be doing the King x BB and King x NL along with a bunch of Sweet Skunks.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> C99 are looking good OGE! Are they large/ full size or smaller?? Do yours need staking? I find the C99 has quite flimsy little stems in comparison to everything else from Peak. I've got about 30 going again but kept em small like I did last time. They are all under 2 ft tall. I've kept 6 males to chose from going to pollinate everything else with C99 Pollen. NL, Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk, Skunk Berry and a bunch more from other breeders.
> 
> Also loving the look of that King x BB bush you got there r1cky. Next round I'll be doing the King x BB and King x NL along with a bunch of Sweet Skunks.


They are tall. Branch wise I agree with c99 except these two aren't having a single flop issue. Might have to do with the new cob led I've been vegging with. They are around 5ft.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 28, 2015)

*
SMOKE REPORT*​*Kush Skunk:* I grew this one indoor and outdoor. I ran into two different phenos, one larger and more productive, the other smaller and frostier... Both taste basically the same. Both have very mild bag appeal, low odor but a very frosty appearance. They also both have a very mild kush flavor, not over-whelming at all. For me the Kush Skunk doesn't have much of a hit to the head but is great on body pain. I jacked up the muscles up in my back a while back and this stuff does the trick for day-time muscle pain relief. Very comfortable body buzz without messing up my head so I can get stuff done. Very good weed...

*Northern Skunk:* I only grew this one outdoor. This is a very pretty plant to grow, cherry red pistols covered with trichomes. She was by far the prettiest girl in my garden this year! Northern Skunk has a nice body buzz like Kush Skunk but adds a kick to the head making her a great evening/night time smoke. Two phenos for this one as well, the skunk leaning pheno is pretty easy to identify. Slightly stronger smell than the Kush Skunk and a very nice frosty appearance. Great for chilling out with friends or relaxing before bedtime.

Thinking about going for Northern Berry next... Anyone have any experience with that one?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 28, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> is this the sweet skunk Bodhi used in his elfinstone?


What's up UCG? You going to join us a grow some PeekSeedsBC gear?


----------



## undercovergrow (Nov 28, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> What's up UCG? You going to join us a grow some PeekSeedsBC gear?


hey Keizer! good smoke report ^ 

this thread has definitely got me interested in their gear for future runs.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 28, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> hey Keizer! good smoke report ^
> 
> this thread has definitely got me interested in their gear for future runs.


I think you should grab some beans and give them a run. Your big-headed hotness would be a welcome addition around here.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 28, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Thinking about going for Northern Berry next... Anyone have any experience with that one?


I've grown the Northern Berry a couple times. I'd say it's one of the bigger yielders from MikeJ but it never wants to seem to finish for me. White pistils that keep on comin. But maybe that's just my room? To be honest it's one of my least favorite but I've found I'm quite partial to his Sweet Skunk and crosses. I'd personally opt for the Skunk Berry over the North Berry. I fucking love the Skunk Berry. With that being said though I still ordered another pack of North Berry 2 orders ago and will grow it again.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 29, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> View attachment 3552742
> *
> SMOKE REPORT*​*Kush Skunk:* I grew this one indoor and outdoor. I ran into two different phenos, one larger and more productive, the other smaller and frostier... Both taste basically the same. Both have very mild bag appeal, low odor but a very frosty appearance. They also both have a very mild kush flavor, not over-whelming at all. For me the Kush Skunk doesn't have much of a hit to the head but is great on body pain. I jacked up the muscles up in my back a while back and this stuff does the trick for day-time muscle pain relief. Very comfortable body buzz without messing up my head so I can get stuff done. Very good weed...
> 
> ...


Dude that picture...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 29, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Dude that picture...


Almost went with this one...

​


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 29, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Kush Skunk - 7/10*
> Northern Skunk - 9/10
> 
> My normal germination rate, when working with "healthy" seed in good conditions, is about 80 - 85%. I had been smoking Sannie's Sugar Punch the afternoon I was transplanting the seedlings from a shot glass to soil. I finished the Northern Skunk and got most of the way through the Kush Skunk when I ran out of something and had to leave the nursery to go get more... Well, when I smoke Sugar Punch I am very easily distracted, loose track of time and forget what I am doing... So needless to say, I got distracted with something else, lost track of time and forgot that I was in the middle of transplanting seeds... I have no idea how much time had passed, but I left 3 or 4 seeds out, with their tap roots exposed to very bright light. When I realized what had happened, I went into "stoner panic mode" and quickly finished my transplanting. I may very well have injured some of the tap roots in my haste to get them in soil.
> ...


Good point! Why do I keep doing the the paper towel on a heat mat over the fridge thing.I get the same tail breakage (when it sticks to the paper towel) The seed is going to pop or it isn't. Save the shock and the hassle. Thanks for bringing the subject up.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Nov 29, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Good point! Why do I keep doing the the paper towel on a heat mat over the fridge thing.I get the same tail breakage (when it sticks to the paper towel) The seed is going to pop or it isn't. Save the shock and the hassle. Thanks for bringing the subject up.


Toss the paper towels and go straight to soil. You will be a happy guy...


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 29, 2015)

Very nice report, great pics! Thank you Keizer!


----------



## samhigh (Dec 7, 2015)

sexing some skunkberry, will post some pics of the girls soon.


----------



## yesum (Dec 7, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Good point! Why do I keep doing the the paper towel on a heat mat over the fridge thing.I get the same tail breakage (when it sticks to the paper towel) The seed is going to pop or it isn't. Save the shock and the hassle. Thanks for bringing the subject up.



I have to know if the seed has sprouted so I use the paper towel. I check them every day and take them out when the tail gets 1/4 to 1/2 inch long. They will not stick to the towel if you get them early. If they do, you just tear the paper towel around the tail instead of pulling the tail out of the towel.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 7, 2015)

Here's a little Skunk Berry flower in the early stages. I pollinated her with C99 I got from Peak. Should be fun to grow out the seeds for that.

This is definitely one of my favorite strains from Peak. Great vibrations from this strain.


----------



## ricky1lung (Dec 7, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's a little Skunk Berry flower in the early stages. I pollinated her with C99 I got from Peak. Should be fun to grow out the seeds for that.
> 
> This is definitely one of my favorite strains from Peak. Great vibrations from this strain.
> 
> View attachment 3559476



What other peak gear have you ran?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 7, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> What other peak gear have you ran?


Almost all of it.  Most of them I have ran twice.

Northern Lights
Northern Berry
Northern Skunk
Sweet Skunk
Skunk Berry
Sweet Skunk x C99
C99
Kush x NL
Kush x Blueberry 


and currently running Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk along with Skunk Berry and C99

I'm afraid of that Blueberry because I still consider myself somewhat of a noob.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 7, 2015)

I just need to run the Texada Timewarp x NL, Kush Skunk and Blueberry and I've ran the whole catalog.

He also sent me Sweet Skunk from 3 different moms to test for him along with King x NL and King x Blueberry.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 7, 2015)

Do the blueberry in a really light organic mix and it will go fine for you. Probably the kind you can find in a store in a bag - although maybe not as easily this time of year in your neck of the woods.


----------



## TubePot (Dec 7, 2015)

How did the Northern Lights compare to the Northern Berry?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 8, 2015)

TubePot said:


> How did the Northern Lights compare to the Northern Berry?


I feel that the NorthernBerry is a bit of improvement on the NL, but I could never get the NB to fully finish. The white hairs just kept a comin. A blueberry trait or maybe it's my room IDK? But it was still very nice smoke in the end.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Dec 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's a little Skunk Berry flower in the early stages. I pollinated her with C99 I got from Peak. Should be fun to grow out the seeds for that.
> 
> This is definitely one of my favorite strains from Peak. Great vibrations from this strain.
> 
> View attachment 3559476


Beautiful! Love all of the trichome formations on the leaves. Looks like she is going to be a frosty girl!


----------



## ricky1lung (Dec 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I just need to run the Texada Timewarp x NL, Kush Skunk and Blueberry and I've ran the whole catalog.
> 
> He also sent me Sweet Skunk from 3 different moms to test for him along with King x NL and King x Blueberry.



I'm running the king x bb right now. She's a monster and a heavy feeder. The structure is fairly nice so far (early flower) thick stems and bud formation is quicker than the sd with her. The node spacing on the king x bb stretched out quite a bit at flip so hopefully she fills up.


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 8, 2015)

@D_Urbmon where did you get the C99? I don't see it listed on the peak website.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 8, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> I'm running the king x bb right now. She's a monster and a heavy feeder. The structure is fairly nice so far (early flower) thick stems and bud formation is quicker than the sd with her. The node spacing on the king x bb stretched out quite a bit at flip so hopefully she fills up.


Nice I remember seeing the King x BB bush you posted not too long ago. I'd love to see pics of her when she's got some flowers.



ShyGuru said:


> @D_Urbmon where did you get the C99? I don't see it listed on the peak website.


Shoot him an email and ask about it. Not sure why it's not listed but he definitely has it. I think he's still working it?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 8, 2015)

KeizerSoze said:


> Beautiful! Love all of the trichome formations on the leaves. Looks like she is going to be a frosty girl!


Thanks Keizer. She's definitely got some good frost going on so far.

Crazy amount of cystolithic hairs (pointy non glandular trichomes). I wonder if they eventually develop into glandular ones.


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks @D_Urbmon maybe I'll just do that


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 8, 2015)

Two C99 plants in the middle there, should give you a better feel for structure - this was just before I chopped them. They had just started to lean a bit. I had them supporting each other, none of the lowers flopped hard. Previously with C99 I had issues with very floppy buds. These were floppy enough to justify staking but it wasn't necessary which is nice.













The plant on the left is a Sugar Punch nearly finished and on the right a long flowering Killing Fields green pheno that also smells incredible in case anyone was wondering. Plants in front are a mix of afghani, novocaine and chernobyl.

Of the C99 I got one Pineapple and one Grapefruit. The GF needed more food. The Pineapple though was very nice. Can't complain about the GF either but it yieldied about 2/3 as much (21g vs 32g) and I like the Pineapple nose more. The Pineapple is stronger smoke too, gonna run them again but try to feed appropriately each of them. Harder when you have almost 100 different plants to get them all right.

Helps using a lot of organic stuff but it's not perfect.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 8, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Two C99 plants in the middle there, should give you a better feel for structure - this was just before I chopped them. They had just started to lean a bit. I had them supporting each other, none of the lowers flopped hard. Previously with C99 I had issues with very floppy buds. These were floppy enough to justify staking but it wasn't necessary which is nice.
> 
> 
> The plant on the left is a Sugar Punch nearly finished and on the right a long flowering Killing Fields green pheno that also smells incredible in case anyone was wondering. Plants in front are a mix of afghani, novocaine and chernobyl.
> ...


Fuckin eh that's a nice big cola you got there. How long did ya take the C99's this time? Definitely a fast finisher ime.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 8, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Fuckin eh that's a nice big cola you got there. How long did ya take the C99's this time? Definitely a fast finisher ime.


7 weeks almost exactly


----------



## unwine99 (Dec 8, 2015)

Just curious, how are the flavors on the C99?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 8, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> Just curious, how are the flavors on Peak's C99?


I've only had grapefruit or pineapple out of the packs I received a few years ago. This last pineapple one I have here is quite loud. Much more smelly than other C99 plants I've had.

@D_Urbmon that SP cola weighed over an ounce. Of course I take it off the big stick but it's still a good thing.

I had a couple of SP plants yield just under 2 zips in the 1 gallon smarts in coco. Coco ftw brother.


----------



## unwine99 (Dec 8, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I've only had grapefruit or pineapple out of the packs I received a few years ago. This last pineapple one I have here is quite loud. Much more smelly than other C99 plants I've had.


Oh, so the pineapple/fruit does come through in the flavor.......very nice. I've always heard C99 associated with pineapple but I didn't know if that was just the aroma. Thanks. I think I'm gonna pick some up with the SB.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 8, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> Oh, so the pineapple/fruit does come through in the flavor.......very nice. I've always heard C99 associated with pineapple but I didn't know if that was just the aroma. Thanks. I think I'm gonna pick some up with the SB.


Well, I vaporize mostly so I couldn't speak to smoking it. It comes through more in some plants than others.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 9, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I've only had grapefruit or pineapple out of the packs I received a few years ago. This last pineapple one I have here is quite loud. Much more smelly than other C99 plants I've had.
> 
> @D_Urbmon that SP cola weighed over an ounce. Of course I take it off the big stick but it's still a good thing.
> 
> I had a couple of SP plants yield just under 2 zips in the 1 gallon smarts in coco. Coco ftw brother.


Right on man! How much you getting on the C99's? I got all my plants going in 1 gallons right now too. Wondering what I might be able to expect. 

I am doing 2 plants currently in coco as experiment and I am liking it so far! I think I am going to completely make the switch next round but I'm not sure how to treat seedlings started in coco.

I can't wait to see how the Killing Fields turns out.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Right on man! How much you getting on the C99's? I got all my plants going in 1 gallons right now too. Wondering what I might be able to expect.
> 
> I am doing 2 plants currently in coco as experiment and I am liking it so far! I think I am going to completely make the switch next round but I'm not sure how to treat seedlings started in coco.
> 
> I can't wait to see how the Killing Fields turns out.


I mentioned earlier I think 32g and 21g. One of them more underfed than the other (it weighed less).

Most plants this run were on the underfed side. Only because some were bordering on the overfed. Still working out just fine overall.


----------



## Castroman (Dec 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Almost all of it.  Most of them I have ran twice.
> 
> Northern Lights
> Northern Berry
> ...


Hello D_Urbmon, I am a long time lurker who enjoys reading your posts. I'm very excited to see how your first breeding effort turns out, and I'm going to use my first post here to ask you what did you think of Peak Seeds BC's unlisted Sweet Skunk x C99 cross.

I know you recommend the Sweet Skunk, and *would love to hear from your experience*, *how the SS x C99 compares in potency, yield, flowering time to the straight Sweet Skunk*.

Comparing SS x C99 cross to straight SS might also be of interest to you, considering you recently pollinated many strains with a C99 male, it might help you understand what C99 does as the pollen donor. And my guess is your first breeding project will turn out great: think of Vic High's legendary Killer Queen, Space Queen had C99 males, and then TGA Subcool seeds (a breeder you also like) typically have C99 male-side contributions via Space Queen, etc.

Chances are you are going to find some stellar stuff in your crosses, especially that SkunkBerry x C99... that's going to be something because all three components have been highly worked by Peak's MikeJ so instead of a "polyhibrid" you have an F1 of sorts. And the SBC's F2's are going to be spectacular, think of phenos where SS's NLxHaze ancestor combines with C99's own NLxHaze component, and Blueberry combining with SS's Grapefruit side, it could be epic.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 10, 2015)

Castroman said:


> Hello D_Urbmon, I am a long time lurker who enjoys reading your posts. I'm very excited to see how your first breeding effort turns out, and I'm going to use my first post here to ask you what did you think of Peak Seeds BC's unlisted Sweet Skunk x C99 cross.
> 
> I know you recommend the Sweet Skunk, and *would love to hear from your experience*, *how the SS x C99 compares in potency, yield, flowering time to the straight Sweet Skunk*.
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks castroman glad you enjoy my posts. I very much liked the Sweet Skunk x C99. It added yield and flavor compared to the pure Sweet Skunk and it added yield and a little punch to the pure C99. A little improvement to both strains by combining them if you ask me. It also seemed to bring the flower time down from the Sweet Skunk as I ran into an 11 week pheno when I grew the Sweet Skunk but there were also some 9 week phenos. IIRC I took it to 10 weeks so it definitely still not as fast as the C99. The flowers were absolutely beautiful too and both strains to begin with had spectacular resin glands.

I'm really looking forward to the Skunkberry x C99. Probably the most out of everything I pollinated. You are getting me extra excited.


----------



## Castroman (Dec 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I very much liked the Sweet Skunk x C99. It added yield and flavor compared to the pure Sweet Skunk and it added yield and a little punch to the pure C99. A little improvement to both strains by combining them if you ask me. It also seemed to bring the flower time down from the Sweet Skunk as I ran into an 11 week pheno when I grew the Sweet Skunk but there were also some 9 week phenos. IIRC I took it to 10 weeks so it definitely still not as fast as the C99. The flowers were absolutely beautiful too and both strains to begin with had spectacular resin glands. I'm really looking forward to the Skunkberry x C99. Probably the most out of everything I pollinated. You are getting me extra excited.


Thanks so much for the report! So you would actually prefer SS x C99 over C99? Wow, great endorsement. May I ask how is SS x C99 more potent than pure C99, is it more racy, trippier, longer lasting, heart-thumping etc. I hope is not more paranoia-inducing...


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey Thanks castroman glad you enjoy my posts. I very much liked the Sweet Skunk x C99. It added yield and flavor compared to the pure Sweet Skunk and it added yield and a little punch to the pure C99. A little improvement to both strains by combining them if you ask me. It also seemed to bring the flower time down from the Sweet Skunk as I ran into an 11 week pheno when I grew the Sweet Skunk but there were also some 9 week phenos. IIRC I took it to 10 weeks so it definitely still not as fast as the C99. The flowers were absolutely beautiful too and both strains to begin with had spectacular resin glands.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the Skunkberry x C99. Probably the most out of everything I pollinated. You are getting me extra excited.


The Skunkberry x C99 sounds amazing! Very nice cross D_Urbman! Legit...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Dec 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Hey Thanks castroman glad you enjoy my posts. I very much liked the Sweet Skunk x C99. It added yield and flavor compared to the pure Sweet Skunk and it added yield and a little punch to the pure C99. A little improvement to both strains by combining them if you ask me. It also seemed to bring the flower time down from the Sweet Skunk as I ran into an 11 week pheno when I grew the Sweet Skunk but there were also some 9 week phenos. IIRC I took it to 10 weeks so it definitely still not as fast as the C99. The flowers were absolutely beautiful too and both strains to begin with had spectacular resin glands.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the Skunkberry x C99. Probably the most out of everything I pollinated. You are getting me extra excited.


You guys are making my mouth water... Cant wait to see the frosty bud pics...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 10, 2015)

Castroman said:


> Thanks so much for the report! So you would actually prefer SS x C99 over C99? Wow, great endorsement. May I ask how is SS x C99 more potent than pure C99, is it more racy, trippier, longer lasting, heart-thumping etc. I hope is not more paranoia-inducing...


I can't really say I prefer one over the other. as they say variety is the spice of life. But you nailed it man. Racier and tripper type of high from the introduction of the Sweet Skunk. But at the same time a very functional high, not a sit on the couch and munch out type of high. The racy anxietous feelings went away pretty quick though for me, and I have been smoking mainly indica style herb my whole life so maybe I'm just sensitive to the "sativa" like effects.


----------



## Castroman (Dec 12, 2015)

@D_Urbmon thank you again for your reply (I would have quoted it but apparently I can't?) If you don't mind another question, what would be the top three most potent strains you've grown with a sativa high?


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 12, 2015)

4 out of the 6 Peak Kushberry I have going are girls. They took a minute plus letting me see up their skirts. Two have heavy genetic purpling on the stems and under the leaves, the other two are mostly green. Still in one gallon pots and are root bound for sure but I'll be taking some fat clones soon and flowering from there...

Out of this seed run I only have one other girl, a single Mandala Hashberry but she looks great. Peak Seeds represented with 4 out of 6 girls....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 13, 2015)

Castroman said:


> @D_Urbmon thank you again for your reply (I would have quoted it but apparently I can't?) If you don't mind another question, what would be the top three most potent strains you've grown with a sativa high?


Probably just the Sweet Skunk and Sweet Skunk x C99. Oh and Dynasty Genetics CCK had a "sativa" pheno. 

I've never really grown anything that's advertised as 11-12 weeks or more. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 13, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Oh and Dynasty Genetics CCK had a "sativa" pheno.
> .


Yep, sure does, my favorite pheno too. I grew her outdoors and the yield was just massive, but I struggled mightily with caterpillars and mold. Mine had a black pepper aftertaste and was dank af..


----------



## Castroman (Dec 13, 2015)

@D_Urbmon thanks again. Now I'm going back to lurking, waiting for you to pop the homemade crosses. Notice that CCK has a Romulan x C99 (Space Queen) via Ms. Universe, that's probably responsible for the sativa pheno you liked... that bodes well for SkunkBerry C99


----------



## truesativa (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey been watching this thread for a while but I currently have 3 kushberry 2 sweet skunks and 2 northern texada week six of flower. Kush berries have very tight hard golf ball nugs(reminds me of bubba from the 90's. They are extremely resinous and smell fantastic. Sweet skunks are tall about 6 feet to be exact not as resinous as previous phenos I've ran but they look damn good. The northern texada is a stable made for breeding plant I've ran it twice so far and it produces decent weight and decent smoke not too weak not to strong but I do warn you I know why it's called timewarp. Several times I over did it thinking it wouldn't catch up to me and found 8 in the morning turned into 8 in the evening quick fast and in a hurry lol.


----------



## samhigh (Dec 22, 2015)

samhigh said:


> sexing some skunkberry, will post some pics of the girls soon.


four confirmed females


----------



## truesativa (Dec 22, 2015)

Has anyone noticed a nute sensitivity towards fox farm soil on his blueberry crosses. I have encounters this with my kushberry plants. I switched to fix farm from my happy frog in an attempt to play the field as far as soil is concerened and I instantly saw twisting of the leaves and indications of burn. Luckily I got it under control in a week or so but was just wondering if anyone else ran into these problems and if not I'm just giving the heads up happy growing.


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 24, 2015)

Man.. I don't know. I don't buy the Ocean Forest is hot thing, not one bit.

I've seen many different varieties of microgreens grown in Ocean Forest.. many times. I've seen a large collection of succulents all in Ocean Forest.. I've seen hundreds of different tender annuals, perennials, natives and cacti grown from seeds in Ocean Forest, no burn.

If Ocean Forest cannot burn the first set of true leaves on lettuce seedlings then there is no way it is gonna burn MJ.

I just don't buy it..


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 24, 2015)

Some people say there is synthetically derived UREA in FFOF which causes plants to burn..I don't believe it.

I know the person to ask though.. On Monday I'll call our Fox Farm rep at the nursery I work at. She will shoot me straight.. I've known her for years.


----------



## truesativa (Dec 24, 2015)

It's just with the blueberry cross strain. He does have a warning of being very nute sensitive for that strain so that is a possibility. Just putting the question out there for the community but j would love to hear the input your friend has to give because Knowledge is power


----------



## HeartIandhank (Dec 26, 2015)

truesativa said:


> It's just with the blueberry cross strain. He does have a warning of being very nute sensitive for that strain so that is a possibility. Just putting the question out there for the community but j would love to hear the input your friend has to give because Knowledge is power


I didn't mean to say she would have the answer of if it is capable of burning or not. But if the UREA thing was true she would know.

I've been wrong about plenty of things before. But yeah, I'm skeptical of ffof burning a plant like mj.

Looking back at my last post I kinda sounded like a dick.. my bad.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 26, 2015)

Blueberry can be hyper sensitive. NO doubt about it.

And I've got no doubt there are plenty of soils rich enough to burn the shit out of it, even well done organic soils.


----------



## truesativa (Dec 26, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> I didn't mean to say she would have the answer of if it is capable of burning or not. But if the UREA thing was true she would know.
> 
> I've been wrong about plenty of things before. But yeah, I'm skeptical of ffof burning a plant like mj.
> 
> Looking back at my last post I kinda sounded like a dick.. my bad.


 No offense taken just curious if ffof is hot or not


----------



## truesativa (Dec 26, 2015)

I will also post some pics of my kushberry once it's finished for about another week or so. This is some of the frostiest shit I've ever had.


----------



## truesativa (Dec 26, 2015)

Caught me while they were sleeping


----------



## GHOPZZ (Dec 27, 2015)

What is better overall Skunkberry or Northern Skunk? Which one is more potent and which one yields better?


----------



## samhigh (Dec 28, 2015)

skunkberry 22nd say of flower


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 28, 2015)

That a kush berry? Looks like it's got some of his SS in it just from appearances of the colas. Nice lookin.


----------



## truesativa (Dec 28, 2015)

More random photos and texada harvest


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 28, 2015)

My Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunks are about to come down soon, along with the C99, Skunk Berry got an extra week I think. Really looking forward to trying this TT x SS


----------



## GHOPZZ (Dec 28, 2015)

What is stronger and better overall in terms of yield, taste? Skunkberry or Northern Skunk


----------



## truesativa (Dec 28, 2015)

truesativa said:


> View attachment 3572400 View attachment 3572401 Caught me while they were sleeping


Sorry let me explain the first pic is of the kushberry and the next two are of the sweet skunk. Harvest in about a week. I will do a better job of pics at that time lol.


----------



## truesativa (Dec 29, 2015)

GHOPZZ said:


> What is stronger and better overall in terms of yield, taste? Skunkberry or Northern Skunk


Can't help you only had skunk, northern x texada, and kushberry. From what I have the kushberry takes the cake. Flavor and stone. None huge on yield but quality over quantity every time.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> My Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunks are about to come down soon, along with the C99, Skunk Berry got an extra week I think. Really looking forward to trying this TT x SS


Looking forward to hearing about that one. I'd bet there are some great phenotypes, probably awesome indoors or out. Although the SS is long enough flowering I wouldn't really want to try it in Canada. Ran pure SS one summer and it didn't even come close to finishing before the rain started to destroy it.

My Kushberry wound up being just solid. Was blueberry dom. Will run more to find what I'm looking for later. Wish I had never lost the original cut I found. AH well.


----------



## Castroman (Dec 29, 2015)

> "Only had skunk, northern x texada, and kushberry. From what I have the kushberry takes the cake. Flavor and stone."


 @truesativa 

Surprised to read that you prefer a mostly Indica like Kushberry over the Sweet Skunk and your handle is "truesativa". From what I read, many people considered the Sweet Skunk the strongest of all Peak offerings. What did you find wrong with the SS, was it weak?


----------



## truesativa (Dec 31, 2015)

The kushberry's flavor is what took the cake for me. I love the sweet skunk. It had a spicy flavor to it but the kushberrys fruity blueberry taste and purple kush potency left me mind f&[email protected] I see three phenos with the kushberry. A wild foxtail plant, a thick dense plant, and a sativaish lanky frosty and deeply flavorful plant. The sweet skunk is a great high don't get me wrong but this one pheno of the kush berry is phenomenal!


----------



## Castroman (Dec 31, 2015)

truesativa said:


> The kushberry's flavor is what took the cake for me. I love the sweet skunk. It had a spicy flavor to it but the kushberrys fruity blueberry taste and purple kush potency left me mind f&[email protected] I see three phenos with the kushberry. A wild foxtail plant, a thick dense plant, and a sativaish lanky frosty and deeply flavorful plant. The sweet skunk is a great high don't get me wrong but this one pheno of the kush berry is phenomenal!


Got it. Thanks TrueSativa for the report!


----------



## truesativa (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year to all. Looking really forward to diving deep into the genetics that peek has to offer and sharing my info. Sharing is caring lol, but in all seriousness we need to get behind the mom and pop seed company's that's are truly looking out for the customer like mike is. It's only a handful and majority are looking for your coin and don't even put out a stable or fulfilling strain. I am proud to say in the new year I will be running only mom and pops seed company's. I challenge all to do away with overpriced rip offs (coughs soma) (coughs greenhouse) everyday people need everyday prices and great quality.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 31, 2015)

truesativa said:


> Happy new year to all. Looking really forward to diving deep into the genetics that peek has to offer and sharing my info. Sharing is caring lol, but in all seriousness we need to get behind the mom and pop seed company's that's are truly looking out for the customer like mike is. It's only a handful and majority are looking for your coin and don't even put out a stable or fulfilling strain. I am proud to say in the new year I will be running only mom and pops seed company's. I challenge all to do away with overpriced rip offs (coughs soma) (coughs greenhouse) everyday people need everyday prices and great quality.



100% I couldn't agree more!

a fellow on another forum where I post said something along the lines of "PeakseedsBC is one of the best kept secrets in the seed biz" and I wholeheartedly agree. Unfortunately the masses are just major suckers for flavor of the month type strains and fancy names, fancy packaging and advertising. People like MikeJ do it out of passion.


----------



## truesativa (Dec 31, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> 100% I couldn't agree more!
> 
> a fellow on another forum where I post said something along the lines of "PeakseedsBC is one of the best kept secrets in the seed biz" and I wholeheartedly agree. Unfortunately the masses are just major suckers for flavor of the month type strains and fancy names, fancy packaging and advertising. People like MikeJ do it out of passion.


Very much so. I remember a while back following a certain seed company on YouTube that had series called strain hunters and they went to different countries in search of landraces. I thought this to be one of the best ideas ever until I looked at the reality of it. They are going to poor countries that have years and years of hard work and have generations of knowledge passed down to their kids and barely make a living and they rape their culture take their products and sale them as their own. Sounds like a Monsanto like thing to do. We are a community and need to take back our market. We as growers need to join forces seriously Sublbc said it best we are their daddy's, so let's give these big company's a spanking this year lol.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 3, 2016)

C99's


 

 

and a Skunk Berry


----------



## eyes (Jan 3, 2016)

I grew this guys northernberry in 01. Thought it was good. Lots o resin.


----------



## Castroman (Jan 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> C99's
> View attachment 3577098


I've heard conflicting reports on C99's yield, some say is low, others say the opposite. The difference might be because there are several sources for C99 and perhaps the selection was bad for yield.

So D_Urbmon the question is, how's Peak's C99 in the yield departament? Have you seen any differences in yield or potency among the various C99 mothers MikeJ asked you to test and report on?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 3, 2016)

Castroman said:


> I've heard conflicting reports on C99's yield, some say is low, others say the opposite. The difference might be because there are several sources for C99 and perhaps the selection was bad for yield.
> 
> So D_Urbmon the question is, how's Peak's C99 in the yield departament? Have you seen any differences in yield or potency among the various C99 mothers MikeJ asked you to test and report on?


I'd say medium to medium-high yeild? I rarely do much weighing but visually compared to most everything I've grown in total, not just peak, on average the C99 seems to have larger flowers of medium density. I have no clue about vs other people's C99 though.

Also I'd like to say mine look nothing like the C99 Mr Soul has been posting pictures of but I guess that's because they've been bred to f7 or possibly higher? Being that frost bros took it to f4 and MikeJ told me he added 3 more generations on and Mr Soul is working with the original stock. Still wonderful herbs regardless. 

The only read distinguishable difference between the 2 different batches I tested was the height of the plants. One group was a little bit shorter than the other. hth!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 4, 2016)

I agree medium-high yield on peaks version of C99.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jan 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> C99's
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577098
> ...


Very nice! Are you growing under LEDs?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 4, 2016)

KeizerSoze said:


> Very nice! Are you growing under LEDs?


Thanks bro yes I have a LED unit sammiched between 2 HPS units. I have yet to flower anything just with the LED but they seem happy under the mixed spec, and the plants directly under the LED seem to be equally happy as the HPS plants.


----------



## truesativa (Jan 4, 2016)

Kushberry porn anyone? When harvest is finish will post more.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jan 7, 2016)

truesativa said:


> Kushberry porn anyone? When harvest is finish will post more.


Nice! How far into flower is she?


----------



## truesativa (Jan 7, 2016)

KeizerSoze said:


> Nice! How far into flower is she?


9 weeks will pull this weekend or mid next week


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 11, 2016)

C99
 
 
 

Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 11, 2016)

Sweet Skunk x Blueberry


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 11, 2016)

Got yourself a finicky BB dom I see. Fucking whore plants they are. Beautiful smoke though once you get em figured out.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah most of the Skunk Berry I have grown are like that. Next time I'm gonna try dropping the micro down after stretch.


The Skunk Berry has one of the best vibes out of everything I've ever smoked. It just gives the greatest feeling. It's in my top 3 favorite for sure.


Really looking forward to trying this Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah most of the Skunk Berry I have grown are like that. Next time I'm gonna try dropping the micro down after stretch.
> 
> 
> The Skunk Berry has one of the best vibes out of everything I've ever smoked. It just gives the greatest feeling. It's in my top 3 favorite for sure.


You should just use organic dirt IMO. Will be easier. You could try some organic liquid nutes too I'm sure the hydro shop has some although they're probably overpriced.

I've been using some Botanicare PBP stuff a friend gave me and I hate it. And I know why - it's not pure organic despite claims (I figured as much looking at it). Switching back to dirt next go.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 11, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You should just use organic dirt IMO. Will be easier. You could try some organic liquid nutes too I'm sure the hydro shop has some although they're probably overpriced.
> 
> I've been using some Botanicare PBP stuff a friend gave me and I hate it. And I know why - it's not pure organic despite claims (I figured as much looking at it). Switching back to dirt next go.


I'll try orgainc one day. after I get my current methods all fleshed out...... whenever that will be haha 

Got a good water only recipe?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'll try orgainc one day. after I get my current methods all fleshed out...... whenever that will be haha
> 
> Got a good water only recipe?


Clackmascoot's (think that's his name, there's like a 1000+ page thread - 2 of them actually - covering it) recipe on ICmag is a winner.


----------



## truesativa (Jan 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sweet Skunk x Blueberry
> 
> View attachment 3583679
> View attachment 3583680
> ...


Very blueberry dominant get ready for some sure fire flavor my friend


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 11, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Clackmascoot's (think that's his name, there's like a 1000+ page thread - 2 of them actually - covering it) recipe on ICmag is a winner.


this is what i use, a version anyway


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 11, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> this is what i use, a version anyway


and it works fine water only from beginning to end? I really don't want to be bothered with making teas and stuff


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 11, 2016)

only thinng i do is once a week or 2, 1/3ts of aloe powder and 1/2 ts of coconut powder per gal. if a plant needs more ill topdress or water in some cal/mg or fish ferilizer depending what shes craving. i havent made any aact or sst because just soaking kelp with some alfalfa works just fine. no pump needed. again as needed. the dirt has everything needed. what system do you use now cause your shit always looks good?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 11, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> only thinng i do is once a week or 2, 1/3ts of aloe powder and 1/2 ts of coconut powder per gal. if a plant needs more ill topdress or water in some cal/mg or fish ferilizer depending what shes craving. i havent made any aact or sst because just soaking kelp with some alfalfa works just fine. no pump needed. again as needed. the dirt has everything needed. what system do you use now cause your shit always looks good?


Thanks bro. I definitely have lots of room for improvement.

I just use 2 bottles, GH Flora Micro and Bloom. 8/14 in promix hp. Like a modified lucas formula. I like to keep it simple as can be. Water only in organic would be a dream for me! 

oh and I use a silica in veg.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> C99
> View attachment 3583665
> View attachment 3583668
> View attachment 3583669
> ...


What it is about Texada Timewarp that caused you to want to run it? I thought it's selling pt was that it was an early finishing outdoor plant but you're growing it indoor right? I'd love to hear why you're running it...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 11, 2016)

elkamino said:


> What it is about Texada Timewarp that caused you to want to run it? I thought it's selling pt was that it was an early finishing outdoor plant but you're growing it indoor right? I'd love to hear why you're running it...


The other sweet skunk hybrids are winners and I enjoyed them very much so I figured might as well give the Timewarp x Sweet Skunk a go! I just simply wanted to try everything MikeJ has to offer. No major reason other than that.

Variety is the spice of life they say. 

I still need to try the Kush Skunk, Blueberry and Texada NL and I'll have grown his whole catalog as well as some unreleased ones.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 12, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> The other sweet skunk hybrids are winners and I enjoyed them very much so I figured might as well give the Timewarp x Sweet Skunk a go! I just simply wanted to try everything MikeJ has to offer. No major reason other than that.
> 
> Variety is the spice of life they say.
> 
> I still need to try the Kush Skunk, Blueberry and Texada NL and I'll have grown his whole catalog as well as some unreleased ones.


Right on. 

But is there a specific THING that TT brings to the mix that you're wanting? I just know nothing about it at all, and as a northern tier grower (First Montana, now Alaska) I've always been curious about it's strength outdoors. The ony thing I know is that short description on the Peak site:

"...classic outdoor strain created for the Pacific Northwest climate... Customers were very happy with the product... I, however, was not completely happy with the off-spring... decided not to pursue it as a pure strain... we are now offering these hybrids for those looking for early maturing outdoor strains..."

That doesn't say much except its well-liked, early and happy outdoors! I like Peak and have 3 C99 x SS a few weeks into veg, my first Peak grow. But he doesn't give us much to go on here. I'd love to hear anything you have to offer... smells, high, etc... cheers!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 12, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Right on.
> 
> But is there a specific THING that TT brings to the mix that you're wanting? I just know nothing about it at all, and as a northern tier grower (First Montana, now Alaska) I've always been curious about it's strength outdoors. The ony thing I know is that short description on the Peak site:
> 
> ...


Nah I have no clue what the TT holds. I've never tried anything with it before. Call me just as curious as you are.  I'll post more info about the TTxSS as the dry/cure progresses and as I vape some.

The SS x C99 is very potent. I hate to use the term but it made me feel retarded. Great to shut off an overactive mind like I have sometimes. It's been quite a while since I grew/smoked it but expect nice large frosty buds. I have 5 in veg right now along with 10 of his King x NL freebietesters.


----------



## truesativa (Jan 12, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Right on.
> 
> But is there a specific THING that TT brings to the mix that you're wanting? I just know nothing about it at all, and as a northern tier grower (First Montana, now Alaska) I've always been curious about it's strength outdoors. The ony thing I know is that short description on the Peak site:
> 
> ...


Smoking some TTxNL right now and it's more of a social high. It's not too intense but enough of it makes you really UP.


----------



## truesativa (Jan 14, 2016)

A little kushberry porn anyone? It's just starting to purple out OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Castroman (Jan 16, 2016)

@D_Urbmon You say that the SS x C99 made you "feel retarded" and it's great "to shut off an overactive mind". Those are "stoney" effects I would associate with an Indica-dominant strain and not with a SS x C99, which has more of a sativa background. Very surprised that the SS x C99 is stupefying (makes you stupid or retarded like you state) instead of being mentally stimulating, uplifting and perhaps even trippy which is what I look for. I was intrigued by this cross, but if it makes you retarded and shuts the mind off, it's not for me.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 16, 2016)

Castroman said:


> @D_Urbmon You say that the SS x C99 made you "feel retarded" and it's great "to shut off an overactive mind". Those are "stoney" effects I would associate with an Indica-dominant strain and not with a SS x C99, which has more of a sativa background. Very surprised that the SS x C99 is stupefying (makes you stupid or retarded like you state) instead of being mentally stimulating, uplifting and perhaps even trippy which is what I look for. I was intrigued by this cross, but if it makes you retarded and shuts the mind off, it's not for me.


Yes it is odd considering both parents are sativa like but I guess that's what happens when crossing genetics. Because yes both the Sweet Skunk and C99 could be described as mentally stimulating. I would say though it's worth a try because we may all experience a particular strain differently. Also differing harvest times may play a role in said effects.


----------



## yesum (Jan 16, 2016)

^^ I had a skunk from Seedsman that would shut down thinking. Just sit and stare into the distance kind of thing. Not stupefying just no thoughts to speak of. Was nice to relax. Not having a bunch of random and often useless thoughts is not the same as being a zombie or whatever. You just chill and if need be you can think just fine.

My Northern Lights from Peak is still one of a very few top strains for me, might be number one. I was smoking a few other strains I have and had not gotten around to it for a few months. Had a toke last night and shit, I was thinking why did I let that sit for so long?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Castroman said:


> @D_Urbmon You say that the SS x C99 made you "feel retarded" and it's great "to shut off an overactive mind". Those are "stoney" effects I would associate with an Indica-dominant strain and not with a SS x C99, which has more of a sativa background. Very surprised that the SS x C99 is stupefying (makes you stupid or retarded like you state) instead of being mentally stimulating, uplifting and perhaps even trippy which is what I look for. I was intrigued by this cross, but if it makes you retarded and shuts the mind off, it's not for me.





D_Urbmon said:


> Yes it is odd considering both parents are sativa like but I guess that's what happens when crossing genetics. Because yes both the Sweet Skunk and C99 could be described as mentally stimulating. I would say though it's worth a try because we may all experience a particular strain differently. Also differing harvest times may play a role in said effects.


I've only looked at a couple Sweet Skunk females (germinated 1/2 pack) and I really don't think it's even close to a pure sativa. Definitely a hybrid. I had one female that could only be described as Indica leaning. Neither was anywhere near as sativa as the Blue Dream cut I'm running.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 16, 2016)

@D_Urbmon what phenos did you encounter in peak's C99? Was it pineapple or grapefruit like the original Bros. Grimm? Or are there others hidden in there as well? I've read of some versions of C99 having a spicy/peppery pheno and that's not really what I'm looking for.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 16, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've only looked at a couple Sweet Skunk females (germinated 1/2 pack) and I really don't think it's even close to a pure sativa. Definitely a hybrid. I had one female that could only be described as Indica leaning. Neither was anywhere near as sativa as the Blue Dream cut I'm running.


I only had I think 5 or 6 ladies out of what I germed so I never ran into any indica leaning plants. I did have some with a broader leaf but mine were all quite stretchy.



ShyGuru said:


> @D_Urbmon what phenos did you encounter in peak's C99? Was it pineapple or grapefruit like the original Bros. Grimm? Or are there others hidden in there as well? I've read of some versions of C99 having a spicy/peppery pheno and that's not really what I'm looking for.


The first time I ran it I had 2 batches of seeds and some were spicy, but this time I didn't get any spice, just pineapple. I think OGEvilgenius had some grapefruit going on IIRC. I'll get back to you once they cure some.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 16, 2016)

Castroman said:


> @D_Urbmon You say that the SS x C99 made you "feel retarded" and it's great "to shut off an overactive mind". Those are "stoney" effects I would associate with an Indica-dominant strain and not with a SS x C99, which has more of a sativa background. Very surprised that the SS x C99 is stupefying (makes you stupid or retarded like you state) instead of being mentally stimulating, uplifting and perhaps even trippy which is what I look for. I was intrigued by this cross, but if it makes you retarded and shuts the mind off, it's not for me.


It's all in the chemotype. Columbians would make you retarded and then put you to sleep. IMO the sativa indica thing is really more about the regions and the terpenes and chemical profiles than anything. I've got some real nice Warlock which is an indica dom right now that doesn't put you down and puts you in a great mood.

Yeah, I had one grapefruit leaner from C99 - most were pineapple. It was from quite a few generations ago I got the seeds like 3 years ago? I think if you requested a filial generation that was leaning in a direction he probably has packs... just a WAG.


----------



## Castroman (Jan 17, 2016)

@D_Urbmon I'm trying to get some info on Peak's SS x C99 and you seem the only one who has grown and smoke it, but your previous comments seem to go against the stupefying mind shutting description. Here's what you said before:



> D_Urbmon: "I very much liked the Sweet Skunk x C99. It added yield and flavor compared to the pure Sweet Skunk and it added yield and a little punch to the pure C99. A little improvement to both strains by combining them if you ask me. It also seemed to bring the flowering time down from the Sweet Skunk as I ran into an 11 week pheno when I grew the Sweet Skunk, but there were also some 9 week phenos. I took it to 10 weeks, so it's definitely still not as fast as the C99. The flowers were absolutely beautiful too, and both strains to begin with had spectacular resin glands. I can't really say I prefer one over the other, as they say variety is the spice of life. But you nailed it man, SS x C99 is a racier and trippier type of high from the introduction of the Sweet Skunk. But at the same time it's a very functional high, not a sit on the couch and munch out type of high. The racy anxious feelings went away pretty quick though for me, and I have been smoking mainly Indica style herb my whole life so maybe I'm just sensitive to the "sativa" like effects. Most potent sativa I've grown? Probably just the Sweet Skunk and Sweet Skunk x C99. Oh, and Dynasty Genetics' CCK (Caramel Candy Kush) had a "sativa" pheno."


Sorry to keep bothering you with questions about it, but I'd appreciate if you could clarify it.


----------



## Bullethighway (Jan 17, 2016)

Will one of you pm me peaks
Correct address
I think read somewhere there's a well not so real site

What would y'all order for outdoors
I got at least 4 or 5 month veg time
Forget about mold and all that
What yields the best
I was thinking sweet skunk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 17, 2016)

Castroman said:


> @D_Urbmon I'm trying to get some info on Peak's SS x C99 and you seem the only one who has grown and smoke it, but your previous comments seem to go against the stupefying mind shutting description. Here's what you said before:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to keep bothering you with questions about it, but I'd appreciate if you could clarify it.


Shit man, I'm trippin. It's been a while . I must have been confusing it with something else I grew. Easy to do when you're high all the time.

It's great herb nonetheless. Nice big frosty buds. You should grow it and try it for yourself! I've never grown anything from Peak that I was not pleased with that's one thing I can say FOR SURE haha! Sorry for the conflicting info's.


----------



## ow.douglas (Jan 17, 2016)

Bullethighway said:


> Will one of you pm me peaks
> Correct address
> I think read somewhere there's a well not so real site
> 
> ...


I have done business with PSBC several times and will again in the future. I have some sweet skunk flushing right now. This is the least consistent lowest yielding strain that I have bought from them. If your primary concern, this is not for you.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 17, 2016)

Bullethighway said:


> Will one of you pm me peaks
> Correct address
> I think read somewhere there's a well not so real site
> 
> ...


PeakseedsBC.com



---------------------------------------


I gave it some good thought today while working and I'm pretty sure it was the SS x C99 that made me feel kind of retarded. But that's not to be confused with "stoney" or couchlock per say. I find herb smoke is not so black and white as indica couchlock/sativa active, there is a lot of middleground to cover. Such a wide range and combination of effects. I play some very brain power requiring video games like Starcraft 2 which requires a fuck load of actions per minute and multitasking and some herb just KILLS the multitasking ability that is required and I seem to remember thinking it was the SS x C99 that wrecked me in that game. It's hard for me to say for sure though because I have grown quite a few strains from several different breeders over the past couple years and I think I did the SS x C99 in 2014. Who knows maybe it was early in 2015? Hard to remember these kind of details when you're high all the time haha. Also IIRC I had 5 different ladies from that and their effects could have varied. I'm not the best at labelling and keeping everything separated.

Take it all with a grain of salt. I understand it takes months to invest into a harvest but your best bet is to try it out for yourself!


----------



## samhigh (Jan 18, 2016)

skunkberry mid flower, already smelling like bb candy.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 19, 2016)

Starting flowering my Kushberry at the first sign of new growth, transplanted to coco core last night. They seem happy this morning so we should be rolling soon.... 

There are 4 (11 total) different Peak Kushberry phenos here and 5 Mandala Hashberry...


----------



## truesativa (Jan 20, 2016)

Kush berries and skunks down will give full review when cure is complete ,but FYI this kb has the most berry flavor I have ever had the chance of smoking and that was done from paper bag quick cure.


----------



## samhigh (Jan 25, 2016)

skunkberry day 49 of flower


----------



## NrwgrowerCAN (Jan 29, 2016)

My experience with MJ at peakseedsBC has been nothing but phenomenal service.

I contacted him last week about placing an order and details on the mixed 20 pack. Emails were replied to very quickly.

I decided to go with the northern lights and ordered on Thursday, I had my beans on Tuesday of this week. Which was much quicker than I was expecting, since Canada Post seems to take a week to send a letter in my own province, let alone across the country.

As soon as I got them I started trying to germinate by soaking in water for an 2 hours then placing in damp paper towel. They still haven't germinated after about 60 hours. Well this is my first time so I figured I would give it another day or 2 then contact him to see if he has any tips ( I only germinated 4, so still have 6 left) 

Well I didn't get a chance. He emailed me today responding to an email I had sent him to advice that I received the package. His email said that he has had a small number of reports of germination issues with 1 of his northern light batches and to let him know if I have any problems so he can make it right. 

I mean what businesses actually do that? I'm not ready to give up on these beans yet and it very likely could just be me being impatient and they will still pop. But I am absolutely amazed at the quality of service that he would reach out to me to advice me of a potential problem as opposed to waiting for me to report an issue to him. 

Hopefully I will wake up in the morning with them ready to go in the soil so I don't have to bother MJ until I'm ready to order a different strain.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 29, 2016)

You could scuff the rest of them. Sometimes seeds that are overripe don't want to germinate in my experience - too much husk to bust through. Scuffing with some sandpaper can help.


----------



## NrwgrowerCAN (Jan 29, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You could scuff the rest of them. Sometimes seeds that are overripe don't want to germinate in my experience - too much husk to bust through. Scuffing with some sandpaper can help.



That will be my plan for the rest of them, as well as letting them stay in the shot glass for a bit longer. I'll give these ones a few more days and then go from there. It's possible I'm being impatient, fucked up my process, or gotba bad batch. Regardless of what the reason is, after the email I got from him tonight I am completely satisfied knowing that either these ones will work or he will get me some new ones......all without me even having to reach out to him first.

That is what I call service. I only ordered the NL cause I've heard it is basically the easiest strain to grow with the lowest smell. But now I'm looking at his TT x NL cross and I think that might be the strain for me. So that will be my next order as soon as I get a few of the seeds from this order sprouting.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 9, 2016)

Vaped this lower nug from a Texada Skunk last night.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Vaped this lower nug from a Texada Skunk last night.
> 
> View attachment 3604650


Nice! Now that you've smoked it, what would you say the Texada brings to the mix?


----------



## elkamino (Feb 9, 2016)

er "vaped"...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 9, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Nice! Now that you've smoked it, what would you say the Texada brings to the mix?


pretty early to tell after just vaping a couple little nugs. Although I did vape some a few days ago as well. Definitely adds some trippyness to the high but the Sweet Skunk can be pretty trippy on it's own. Definitely an "up" type of high. I was watching Star Trek late last night while I vaped and I noticed that I kept getting up to do shit and had to start the episode from the beginning 3x.

It's got an interesting smell. Sour cream mixed with something else not quite sure.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 9, 2016)

Once I get everything trimmed up I'll get some shots of the tops from the Texada Skunk, Skunk Berry and C99.

but here's some live shots of some Texada Skunks


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> pretty early to tell after just vaping a couple little nugs. Although I did vape some a few days ago as well. Definitely adds some trippyness to the high but the Sweet Skunk can be pretty trippy on it's own. Definitely an "up" type of high. I was watching Star Trek late last night while I vaped and I noticed that I kept getting up to do shit and had to start the episode from the beginning 3x.
> 
> It's got an interesting smell. Sour cream mixed with something else not quite sure.


The Timewarp adds a pretty distinct nose. Hard to describe. The NLxTW really went down well around my parts. Some people still ask about it which is interesting because it wasn't exactly pretty - but the effect is all that really matters. How many weeks did she flower for?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 9, 2016)

they went 9-9.5 weeks for me. I probably could have taken them a week earlier


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 13, 2016)

Sweet Skunk x C99


 

King x NL
 

King x NL


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 17, 2016)

Here is my favorite Kush Berry pheno so far. KB3 (Cotton Ball Factory)  at just under 3 weeks flower. These girls exploded into flower...


----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2016)

I just received my latest order (yes, we still have Saturday delivery). It was very late and I found out why. It was carefully opened by Canada Border Services Agency, x-rayed and found to be seeds, put back, carefully taped shut, marked "seeds" and sent on. They didn't touch the seeds. I like that.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 20, 2016)

topcat said:


> I just received my latest order (yes, we still have Saturday delivery). It was very late and I found out why. It was carefully opened by Canada Border Services Agency, x-rayed and found to be seeds, put back, carefully taped shut, marked "seeds" and sent on. They didn't touch the seeds. I like that.


be interesting to see if they germinate? hopefully not 'nuked' in a microwave before being sent on?


----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm guessing that they would sooner confiscate them than take the time to sterilize them but I'll find out. I'm hoping it's a good sign of relaxed enforcement. It's a good day.


----------



## PerroVerde (Feb 24, 2016)

Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry at 28 days. She has a beautiful berry blue fragrance but if bumped let's you smell her sharp and funky kush side...


----------



## samhigh (Feb 25, 2016)

skunkberry flowered 65 days, about two weeks curing smell taste effect it has it all.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 25, 2016)

Smoking on some incredible skunk berry butter. Damn. Best thing I've smoked in a while outside of some Sugar Punch rosin I made (but decided it was too inefficient to bother continuing to make). Flavor comes through surprisingly well given it's budder.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 5, 2016)

truesativa said:


> A little kushberry porn anyone? It's just starting to purple out OMG!!!!!!! View attachment 3585579 View attachment 3585580 View attachment 3585579 View attachment 3585580 View attachment 3585581 View attachment 3585582 View attachment 3585583 View attachment 3585584


Very nice!

FYI - If you use your flash you can cut through the HPS yellow


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 5, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry at 28 days. She has a beautiful berry blue fragrance but if bumped let's you smell her sharp and funky kush side...


looks delicious!


----------



## topcat (Mar 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> be interesting to see if they germinate? hopefully not 'nuked' in a microwave before being sent on?


Every one germinated. C99.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 5, 2016)

topcat said:


> Every one germinated. C99.


AAAAA+++++, am gonna get me some C99 & blueberry from peakseeds too!


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 5, 2016)

Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry 35 days under the diy cob pannel...


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 10, 2016)

Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry 42 days 12/12...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk - Not the best lookin shit but wow it's powerful! This is some go-time stuff, not for bedtime or chill time. Great trich coverage too but very mild odor and taste. Would be great for those who smell is a major concern. Had a few funky foxtailers in the bunch.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

Skunk Berry - Oh my god this herb smells DIVINE! Cracking this jar is pure heaven. IRIE VIBES from this strain. One of my favorites ever it just has the perfect effect for me. She's a looker too imo!


----------



## Castroman (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Skunk Berry - Oh my god this herb smells DIVINE! Cracking this jar is pure heaven. IRIE VIBES from this strain. One of my favorites ever it just has the perfect effect for me. She's a looker too imo!





D_Urbmon said:


> Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk - Not the best lookin shit but wow it's powerful! This is some go-time stuff, not for bedtime or chill time. Great trich coverage too but very mild odor and taste. Would be great for those who smell is a major concern. Had a few funky foxtailers in the bunch.


Divine smell with an "irie vibe"? Powerful go-time stuff? Both seem to be big winners...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Any U.S. banks carry their gear?


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 11, 2016)

Wish they did feminized.......I emailed them a few years back regarding that, and they kind if blew me off stating "we'll never do fem's" and gave me some bullshit reasons why. It's a shame though, it would really increase their business.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Skunk Berry - Oh my god this herb smells DIVINE! Cracking this jar is pure heaven. IRIE VIBES from this strain. One of my favorites ever it just has the perfect effect for me. She's a looker too imo!
> 
> View attachment 3629127
> 
> ...


Wow! Looks absolutely amazing. Great job.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Skunk Berry - Oh my god this herb smells DIVINE! Cracking this jar is pure heaven. IRIE VIBES from this strain. One of my favorites ever it just has the perfect effect for me. She's a looker too imo!
> 
> View attachment 3629127
> 
> ...


looks like a real dankster! what was the yield and flower time like?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks bros!

King x NL @ 4 weeks


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice frost on those early - not bad uniformity either! 



D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks bros!
> 
> King x NL @ 4 weeks
> 
> View attachment 3630359


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Any U.S. banks carry their gear?


I don't think any banks carry his gear, it's breeder direct.



greencropper said:


> looks like a real dankster! what was the yield and flower time like?


Thanks greencropper. Not sure about the yield but flower time is right on 9 weeks/63 days for me. Yield seems average.



OGEvilgenius said:


> Nice frost on those early - not bad uniformity either!


I'm really hopeful for these and even more excited to crack the King x Blueberry's I got now. I love the structure. The large one on the right has killer stacking. Only problem is those big fat fan leaves in the way of a lot of the budsites.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 24, 2016)

Some C99 - I really like this herb it's beautiful and sticky and easy to trim/easy to grow. Gonna vape some right now.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 24, 2016)

And the SS x C99 is going to have some massive buds. here they are at 4 weeks. The front plant and the rear left plant.


----------



## HazyDays65 (Mar 24, 2016)

topcat said:


> I just received my latest order (yes, we still have Saturday delivery). It was very late and I found out why. It was carefully opened by Canada Border Services Agency, x-rayed and found to be seeds, put back, carefully taped shut, marked "seeds" and sent on. They didn't touch the seeds. I like that.


Are you in the States?


----------



## topcat (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes, California


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 24, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> And the SS x C99 is going to have some massive buds. here they are at 4 weeks. The front plant and the rear left plant.
> 
> View attachment 3640258


Four weeks! Shit bro, I hope you took a clone. Nice pheno brother! How is she smelling while she is swelling?


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 24, 2016)

Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry week 8 and almost done....


----------



## greencropper (Mar 24, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry week 8 and almost done.... View attachment 3640757 View attachment 3640758


looks really nice, would you recommend this strain over the peakseeds blueberry?


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks realy nice, would you recommend this strain over the peakseeds blueberry?


Thank you.  I haven't sampled any yet but it has a nice underlying funk to the berry nose so if you like some funky/skunky tones I would definitely give her a shot. The buds are super hard and I only found one pheno I wouldn't run again the others will need sampling to narrow down selection.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 25, 2016)

Killer job @PerroVerde !

Are those clones? What size pot and how much veg time?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 25, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Four weeks! Shit bro, I hope you took a clone. Nice pheno brother! How is she smelling while she is swelling?


Yes I have clones.  Smell is pretty mild at this point but it's developing.


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Killer job @PerroVerde !
> 
> Are those clones? What size pot and how much veg time?


Thank you D_Urbmon! Those are all clones and the next run is all clones as well. They sat in my DIY bubble clones for a little over 3 weeks wile I was finishing the building of the diy cob light. I transplanted from the cloner to one gallon coco pots and waited till I saw new growth to flip which was about a week a couple pheno's took off and a couple became bushes. So at most a week and a day trans planted into the coco but they all had roots like Gandalfs beard at transplant, some over two feet long. Clones from mature mother plants really take off in flower and I used a bar of far red 730nm to put them to sleep. First two weeks 12/12, next 4 weeks 13.5/10.5, last 2 weeks 12/12 with 5 minutes of 730nm at the beginning of the dark cycle puts them to sleep quickly skipping the 2 hours it normally takes to do so. So in theory the plants are getting 12/14 at the beginning and end and 13.5/12.5 in the middle 4 weeks. I'm happy with this 400 watt biy rig and the far red set up... 

http://rollitup.org/t/the-far-red-thread.867665/


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks great! I love the uniformity.


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 28, 2016)

Day 59 and all 11 Kush berry are cut and hanging. Cut them last night and this morning the room reaked of thick chocolate/coffee/ganja. These girls never had any of that in flower so we will see, terpines are amazing things... 

http://rollitup.org/t/my-first-cxb-3590-run.896621/


----------



## Castroman (Mar 28, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Day 59 and all 11 Kush Berry are cut and hanging. Cut them last night and this morning the room reaked of thick chocolate/coffee/ganja. These girls never had any of that in flower so we will see, terpenes are amazing things...


Ssmoke report? Can't wait! Please don't make us wait for the Kushberry to cure to let us know...


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 28, 2016)

Castroman said:


> Ssmoke report? Can't wait! Please don't make us wait for the Kushberry to cure to let us know...


Close as I can come is I'll ask a buddy close to me to let me know since I gave him 3 or so buds and fox tails I knocked of while giving them their rudimentary trim. What I can say is for day old buds it that they real! Three little buds and snippets in a baggy stunk up him and me. As we talked we kept smelling it stronger and stronger. He finally went inside and put the wet buds inside cause they were distracting the conversation and making us laugh to much like a couple of paranoid high school kids (without smoking, just the smell). I'll hit him up later to see if he did a quick dry. The odor was a super strong floral, lemon, skunk with sweet sour notes throughout but unmisstablely GANJA!


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 29, 2016)

Castroman said:


> Ssmoke report? Can't wait! Please don't make us wait for the Kushberry to cure to let us know...


OK here is the uncured or even dried for that matter second hand smoke report. The effect of the Kush Berry was very relaxing, peaceful, centering while making vision seen HD with pain relief for a chronic back injury. I asked if he would buy it and the statement was "hell yes"...


----------



## Castroman (Mar 29, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> OK here is the uncured or even dried for that matter second hand smoke report. The effect of the Kush Berry was very relaxing, peaceful, centering while making vision seen HD with pain relief for a chronic back injury. I asked if he would buy it and the statement was "hell yes"...


Thanks Green Dog! The report is consistent with the info I was able to find on the clone-only Kushberry mother:



> "I decided to shoot MikeJ an email and ask. He said "Sea-of-Green* Purple Kush* is what it's called." I can see it based on the Blueberry Kush I ran. There are a few really killer Purple Kush cuts that float around BC. I have little doubt he's using one of the good ones. There are a lot of different versions out there though. A guy not far from me has one that tests over 30% THC-A. Shit knocks you down hard though. Can't function with it."





> "*Purple Kush*: This pure indica medicinal strain comes from California. In that state’s medical community she is considered an “elite clone”, meaning that she is only available as a cutting. Not to worry if you are a medical marijuana patient in California – this strain can be found at various dispensaries throughout the state. Purple Kush is especially popular at the SR-71 dispensary in “Oaksterdam”, the section of downtown Oakland that tolerates medical marijuana providers. Patients there praise this Purple Kush’s deep body stone as a treatment for pain and depression. This lady forms a short squat bush with very dense intermodes and huge fan leaves, staying in the 2-3 foot height range indoors. With topping or pinching she will be at least as wide as she is tall. Purple Kush’s foliage exhibits a classic indica growth pattern: a sturdy bush with dark green hues and hints of purple toward ripeness. Purple Kush is versatile, performing well for both indoor and outdoor growers. She does very well in a screen of green (SCROG) setup. Purple Kush buds form tight chunky nuggets with hints of purple in the tips of the calyxes, as well as the soft pine bouquet and a sweet, grapey taste on an earthy foundation. her very frosty veneer of glands will please both the connoisseur of indica potency and the hashish fan. The Purple Kush high is strong, deep stone delivers when it comes to treating chronic pains and inflamations, among other conditions."


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 29, 2016)

Castroman said:


> Thanks Green Dog! The report is consistent with the info I was able to find on the clone-only Kushberry mother:


If you want something with more body you may want to try the Northern Kush which is the same BC purple Kush hit up by peaks northern lights daddy... I ran that when it first came out and there are some gems to be had, reaky stinky gems...


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 4, 2016)

Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry keeper pheno...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 4, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry keeper pheno... View attachment 3649583 View attachment 3649585


 Killer job Perro! Well done!


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Killer job Perro! Well done!


Thank you @D_Urbmon ...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 5, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry keeper pheno... View attachment 3649583 View attachment 3649585


Great job! Looks like some killer weed. Wold love to hear about her bag appeal and a smoke report after about a month in a jar.


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 5, 2016)

KeizerSoze said:


> Great job! Looks like some killer weed. Wold love to hear about her bag appeal and a smoke report after about a month in a jar.


Thank you, and I will update for sure. I have a second run of clones getting ready now, then I'll flip them. When trimming I noticed I got a lot more purple hues then I first noticed. I amended my coco with basalt rock powder and growstones for the next run for some more aeration and broad spectrum micros...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 8, 2016)

Sweet Skunk C99 at ~8weeks


----------



## Castroman (Apr 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sweet Skunk C99 at ~8weeks


Great looking plants! Those serrated thin leaves look like a metaphor to the high, dangerous switch-blades that pierce through any indica stupor you may be suffering from. I am curious how's the yield compare to either parent and, since it's been a while since you last grew this one out, an updated smoke report would be nice to see if SSxC99 still ranks near the top of all you've grown so far.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 8, 2016)

Castroman said:


> Great looking plants! Those serrated thin leaves look like a metaphor to the high, dangerous switch-blades that pierce through any indica stupor you may be suffering from. I am curious how's the yield compare to either parent and, since it's been a while since you last grew this one out, an updated smoke report would be nice to see if SSxC99 still ranks near the top of all you've grown so far.


Yields are going to be good this time. Better than my previous C99, Sweet Skunk or Sweet Skunk xC99 runs because I gave the plant a really good veg this time and flowered in 4 gallon pots. Prior to this I flowered C99 and SSxC99 in .7 gallon and 1 gallon pots.... from seed. Sweet Skunk in 2 gallon pots. I switch shit up every time and try different methods with diff veg times and size pots. So it's hard to compare yields. These are some nice big buds though! That pheno looks like pretty solid buds. I have another pheno with bigger fluffier buds but equally frosty if not more! Just from a judge of the eye though I'd say yields are improved compared to Sweet Skunk and just slightly improved or equal to C99.

Branch structure of C99 improved but still needs support.


I swap out the bulb for MH to get better pics pre harvest.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yields are going to be good this time. Better than my previous C99 or Sweet Skunk runs because I gave the plant a really good veg this time and flowered in 4 gallon pots. Prior to this I flowered C99 in .7 gallon and 1 gallon pots.... from seed. Sweet Skunk in 2 gallon pots. I switch shit up every time and try different methods with diff veg times and size pots. So it's hard to compare yields. These are some nice big buds though! That pheno looks like pretty solid buds. I have another pheno with bigger fluffier buds but equally frosty if not more! Just from a judge of the eye though I'd say yields are improved compared to Sweet Skunk and just slightly improved or equal to C99.
> 
> Branch structure of C99 improved but still needs support.
> 
> ...


how would you compare peaks C99 & mosca's?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> how would you compare peaks C99 & mosca's?


I haven't run moscas. I think peaks is possibly more inbred? tbh I'm not sure what mosca is working with.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I haven't run moscas. I think peaks is possibly more inbred? tbh I'm not sure what mosca is working with.


yours are looking great, im running mosca's @ the moment but they are getting seeded in a project,sorry i just noticed yours are sweet skunk C99's & not C99...


----------



## GreenRangerLives (Apr 9, 2016)

Peak Seeds BC grow started Feb 22nd soaking 7 KS and a few mixed from MJ for 36 hours then right into egg cartons with mg seed starter mix planted points up. In dark for 2 days with heating pad then off to the 70 watt 5000k T8 on 24-7. March 17 out of egg cartons, into 4 inch pots with mg garden soil and small amount of peat, switch to MH 600 at 50 percent on 24-7. Started around April 2nd doing 1 cut at 5th node on the KS first then following this week into the mixed with the last one done Thursday. Here are some pics.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sweet Skunk C99 at ~8weeks
> 
> View attachment 3652330
> 
> View attachment 3652331


Stunning as usual...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 9, 2016)

GreenRangerLives said:


> Peak Seeds BC grow started Feb 22nd soaking 7 KS and a few mixed from MJ for 36 hours then right into egg cartons with mg seed starter mix planted points up. In dark for 2 days with heating pad then off to the 70 watt 5000k T8 on 24-7. March 17 out of egg cartons, into 4 inch pots with mg garden soil and small amount of peat, switch to MH 600 at 50 percent on 24-7. Started around April 2nd doing 1 cut at 5th node on the KS first then following this week into the mixed with the last one done Thursday. Here are some pics.


I have grown the KS. She is a beautiful plant... You look like you are off to a terrific start.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 12, 2016)

Sweet Skunk C99 @8 weeks- 2 different plants/phenos. They are so easy to please. This is becoming my favorite offering from peak fast! WOW combine 2 great strains. I didn't get to see how amazingly this grew last time I grew it since I flowered them so tiny in .7 gal pots.

Can see one of the King x NL buds on the right side of the first picture here. and the other SSC99(pictured below) on the back right.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 12, 2016)

The other King x NL 's


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 12, 2016)

Awesome just checked my email too and found a reply from MikeJ.

He has C99 x Blueberry which he said he sent some out to folks already but never heard back. I'm gonna have to hop on that. The Sweet Skunk, C99 and (presumably)Blueberry are all amazing on their own so that has gotta be a great cross. I don't know I never tried the pure blueberry but all of the crosses with it are great so I can make that presumption haha. And he might try doing a Texada Timewarp x Blueberry as well.

" I tried the TTxBB years ago, wasn't impressed although there are
always a few who rave. I might try it again, my BB has improved a
lot."


----------



## Castroman (Apr 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Awesome just checked my email too and found a reply from MikeJ. He has C99 x Blueberry which he said he sent some out to folks already but never heard back. I'm gonna have to hop on that. The Sweet Skunk, C99 and (presumably)Blueberry are all amazing on their own so that has gotta be a great cross."


It would be nice to know which one is the mother in that cross, as I believe the results will be quite different. Drawing from what I read about the two strains' behavior in crosses, if C99 is the mother (as suggested by the way you list it, C99 x BB) the Blueberry male will likely dampen the racy high and shorten the length of the flowers resulting in lower yield. The better cross would be with a Blueberry female, for in that case the C99 pollen donor will make it more potent and heady as well as stretch the buds improving the yield. The Blueberry x C99 would be like a more manageable version of Blue Dream (Blueberry x Haze) and likely better flavor too.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 13, 2016)

All the Blueberry I've smoked has euphoric high, every1 gets different cutz/pheno. of it though


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 13, 2016)

Castroman said:


> It would be nice to know which one is the mother in that cross, as I believe the results will be quite different. Drawing from what I read about the two strains' behavior in crosses, if C99 is the mother (as suggested by the way you list it, C99 x BB) the Blueberry male will likely dampen the racy high and shorten the length of the flowers resulting in lower yield. The better cross would be with a Blueberry female, for in that case the C99 pollen donor will make it more potent and heady as well as stretch the buds improving the yield. The Blueberry x C99 would be like a more manageable version of Blue Dream (Blueberry x Haze) and likely better flavor too.


MikeJ is proper in that he always lists them correctly. Female x Male. So it's the same Blueberry male he uses in all the other Blueberry crosses. 

I'm not sure the Blueberry would shorten the C99 times. C99 is pretty quick on it's own. All I know is that Blueberry dad gives some irie vibes to everything it touches.


----------



## Castroman (Apr 13, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm not sure the Blueberry would shorten the C99 times. C99 is pretty quick on it's own. All I know is that Blueberry dad gives some irie vibes to everything it touches.


By "shorten the length of the flowers" I meant the physical length of the bud, not flowering time. I think the colas will be shorter with a Blueberry male. Shorter flowering time is actually another advantage of the BBxC99, as a male C99 will for sure shorten the flowering period.


----------



## althor (Apr 15, 2016)

My Peakseeds order arrived yesterday.
I ordered a pack of Northern Skunk, and was sent 16 seeds.

Everything was good and I am now signed up for his customer loyality program.


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 15, 2016)

althor said:


> My Peakseeds order arrived yesterday.
> I ordered a pack of Northern Skunk, and was sent 16 seeds.
> 
> Everything was good and I am now signed up for his customer loyality program.


I bet you will find a pheno in those 16 seeds that will knock your socks off and fulfill your needs and you can't beat MikeJ's generosity either...


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 17, 2016)

*@**D_Urbmon *what is the best yielding PeakSeedsBC strain that you have run so far? That Sweet Skunk x C99 looks incredible btw.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 17, 2016)

KeizerSoze said:


> *@**D_Urbmon *what is the best yielding PeakSeedsBC strain that you have run so far? That Sweet Skunk x C99 looks incredible btw.


 It's tough for me to say because I never weigh my whole crop. A bunch gets smoked/vaped during drying and trimming. Plants stay separated in jars usually. I've never weighed and tallied it all up haha. But man that one SS x C99 has HUGE buds! I'm a pretty small dude but they are like the size of my forearm.

I'm gonna go on a limb though and say SS x C99 and Northernberry are the 2 biggest.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2016)

Sweet Skunk x C99. harvesting 4/20 @9.5 weeks. This first one could prob go 10.5 or even 11. The last one I had labelled King x NL but I'm pretty sure I mis labelled and it's a SS x C99.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2016)

King x NL - Not nearly as pretty as the SS x C99 but damn frosty! Hopefully once dried and trimmed I can do em a little more justice. Great structure on these plants.

One of em still popping out tons of white pistils and foxtailing.


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 20, 2016)

@D_Urbmon 

Stunning as usual man! I have 6 Sweet Skunk and 6 Skunkberry in water right now, looking forward seeing what these girls do. 

After seeing that SS x C99, I might be cracking those sooner than I planned. Those are beautiful plants.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> @D_Urbmon
> 
> Stunning as usual man! I have 6 Sweet Skunk and 6 Skunkberry in water right now, looking forward seeing what these girls do.
> 
> After seeing that SS x C99, I might be cracking those sooner than I planned. Those are beautiful plants.


Thanks dude I'm super excited! glad I got copies of these plants too. 

Go ahead and wet those beans I'm sure there's some gems in there. Love that Skunkberry too!


----------



## PerroVerde (Apr 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> King x NL - Not nearly as pretty as the SS x C99 but damn frosty! Hopefully once dried and trimmed I can do em a little more justice. Great structure on these plants.
> 
> One of em still popping out tons of white pistils and foxtailing.
> 
> ...


Very nice D! What did you see different with the king crosses overall?


----------



## Castroman (Apr 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sweet Skunk x C99. harvesting 4/20 @9.5 weeks. This first one could prob go 10.5 or even 11. The last one I had labelled King x NL but I'm pretty sure I mis labelled and it's a SS x C99.


Great job on those, they look like big yielders. I can't wait to read the smoke report, wouldn't be surprised if these unhyped beans land at the top of your list for potency


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 22, 2016)

MJ does outstanding work... the C99 and SS seem like such an obvious perfect mating. I am going to be placing a large seed order sometime in the fall and I'm hoping to grab a few grams of his C99xSS, SS, C99, BB and now BBxC99, SSxTW and BBxTW. Need to have lots of seeds in the doomsday supply...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2016)

Crossed a Northern skunk with c99 papa and just chopped 2 last week. Very sticky and wild scents. We will check vape today. Been using peak for years. Got a king/NL at nine weeks and real dopey. Never a fail with peak aside from me and blueberry not getting along. 

I want to get more garden diversity from Bodhi. Looking at James Bean. Nice specials. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 22, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Very nice D! What did you see different with the king crosses overall?


Hard to say because I grew the NL's much smaller. Definitely injected some stank into there though. The NL was quite odorless but this one has some serious stank to it.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2016)

Chopped first king/nl and it does smell and is sticky. Got a kn curing that will burn the eyes and fill your nose with every spiced ripe fruit you can think of. Never had this terp profile ever.
Gonna try some bodies from James Bean.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 22, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Chopped first king/nl and it does smell and is sticky. Got a kn curing that will burn the eyes and fill your nose with every spiced ripe fruit you can think of. Never had this terp profile ever.
> Gonna try some bodies from James Bean.


Can't go wrong with Bodhi man! PSBC and Bodhi are my 2 favorites. Dynasty right behind only tried 2 Dynasty strains so far.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 1, 2016)

Sweet Skunk x C99


----------



## Couchland (May 2, 2016)

I convinced a buddy who normally uses clones to grow a full crop of SSxC99 from seed. The tops are huge


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

Oooh baby a whole room of SS x C99?

hope he took clones!


----------



## Castroman (May 2, 2016)

@D_Urbmon Incredibly frosted, juicy buds. Please give us a smoke report on SSxC99 when you get a chance


----------



## elkamino (May 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sweet Skunk x C99
> 
> View attachment 3671282
> 
> ...


Gorgeous urb, Urbmon! As usual... 

How long did you flower her? I have a single SS x C99 in 12/12 right now, about 5 weeks in. My first Peak grow. Early smell and structure reminds me of C99, but with larger colas. I guessing she goes 10 weeks-ish?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 2, 2016)

Glad to see these genetics are alive and well. I just happened to pop a few beans last week of a now unavailable strain. Before Peak even had the Bros Grimm C99 genetics, I was gifted them by an old friend who apparently has fallen off the planet(Dizzle/Frost Bros.) He also crossed his C99 to Peaks' Northern Lights, which is what I just planted.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Gorgeous urb, Urbmon! As usual...
> 
> How long did you flower her? I have a single SS x C99 in 12/12 right now, about 5 weeks in. My first Peak grow. Early smell and structure reminds me of C99, but with larger colas. I guessing she goes 10 weeks-ish?


Thanks bros! I took her 9.5 weeks but maybe she could have went 10 or 10.5. The other one(not pictured above) was finished at 9/9.5


----------



## Vato_504 (May 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks bros! I took her 9.5 weeks but maybe she could have went 10 or 10.5. The other one(not pictured above) was finished at 9/9.5


Man you killed her bro shit looks so good. I'm getting ready to place a order.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 2, 2016)

Yo @D_Urbmon besides northernberry and SS x C99 what other strains yield descent and have potent smoke. Thanks bro


----------



## hillbill (May 2, 2016)

Northern Skunk is real good. Some say it's his best. They are probably right! I like the Sweet Skunk real well to and the KN yields less but there is a pheno there that is small but super smelly and tasty. Crossed a NS with a c99 and just vaped my first. Big and potent with a great aroma!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 2, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Northern Skunk is real good. Some say it's his best. They are probably right! I like the Sweet Skunk real well to and the KN yields less but there is a pheno there that is small but super smelly and tasty. Crossed a NS with a c99 and just vaped my first. Big and potent with a great aroma!


Do northern skunk yield


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @D_Urbmon besides northernberry and SS x C99 what other strains yield descent and have potent smoke. Thanks bro


Probably the C99!



hillbill said:


> Northern Skunk is real good. Some say it's his best. They are probably right! I like the Sweet Skunk real well to and the KN yields less but there is a pheno there that is small but super smelly and tasty. Crossed a NS with a c99 and just vaped my first. Big and potent with a great aroma!


ooh I want to see! I did a SkunkBerry x C99, just germed a bunch.


----------



## althor (May 2, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Northern Skunk is real good. Some say it's his best. They are probably right! I like the Sweet Skunk real well to and the KN yields less but there is a pheno there that is small but super smelly and tasty. Crossed a NS with a c99 and just vaped my first. Big and potent with a great aroma!


 Good to hear. I will be popping some for my next batch. I am going to be male hunting.


----------



## buckets (May 3, 2016)

Can't wait to transplant my texada time warp x northern lights outdoors. This is gonna be good.


----------



## Gmack420 (May 3, 2016)

Fake peakseedsbc site?
http://peakseeds.com/?product_cat=cannabis_seeds


----------



## TubePot (May 3, 2016)

Gmack420 said:


> Fake peakseedsbc site?
> http://peakseeds.com/?product_cat=cannabis_seeds


Yes.
http://peakseedsbc.com


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 3, 2016)

Gmack420 said:


> Fake peakseedsbc site?
> http://peakseeds.com/?product_cat=cannabis_seeds


Yes.


I guess several years ago someone snagged up his domain name as soon as it expired and created this fraud site in place of it to scam money and piggyback off Mike J's reputation.


----------



## PerroVerde (May 3, 2016)

This is the real site, I think MikeJ's gear would be much more popular if it wasn't for the rip off site screwing with his rep...

http://www.peakseedsbc.com


----------



## elkamino (May 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> I guess several years ago someone snagged up his domain name as soon as it expired and created this fraud site in place of it to scam money and piggyback off Mike J's reputation.


It'd be interesting to find whoever is doing that, not worthy of a Vice episode but its b.s. I'd be interested in.

I'd like to see who's got the domain, and the motivation for that bastardly behavior. I just went to that fake site and clicked on "about". It says:
*
"Peak Seeds is one of the few most trusted seed banks. We want to provide quality medical grade cannabis strains at reasonable prices, and we have done so for almost 20 years. We hope our reputation speaks for itself. If not please listen to your friends word of mouth or feel free to dig deeper looking us up online and in forums. Peak Seeds BC has the highest seed bank reliablity ratings hands down. Always honest, always great value."*

Unbelievable.

Seed poppers seem a unlikely target for scammers. Right? This guy must be a real doosh.


----------



## Gmack420 (May 3, 2016)

Perfect target.


----------



## Castroman (May 3, 2016)

What a cheeky bastard this guy is! He even ripped the logo and font off Mike's site, and calls his fake site "Peak Seeds BC Official Website". I think there is only one solution: someone should DDOS the heck out of the fake site constantly until the guy gets the message and packs up.


----------



## buckets (May 3, 2016)

yup. fake site. wat a bunch of leaches.


----------



## Growdict (May 3, 2016)

I order some seeds of mike last week, should be here in a couple of days. I just went to the fake site and left a nasty message on the contact us form.


----------



## buckets (May 5, 2016)

Good man growdict! I wonder if it's a personal attack or something along those lines?


----------



## Growdict (May 5, 2016)

I think anybody who has ordered from mike or mistakenly gone to the scam site should flood the inbox


----------



## PerroVerde (May 5, 2016)

KeizerSoze said:


> Great job! Looks like some killer weed. Wold love to hear about her bag appeal and a smoke report after about a month in a jar.


Well it's a month later and here is what we have for a rough Kush berry smoke report.
Pheno #1
Tall, green, good yield, good leaf to bud ratio. Taste is average and smell is a little funky with a hint of light sweet fruit.
At first she hits like a saliva, heart racing head pounding but giggly with your mind racing, no ceiling. She then rolls into a peaceful centering high with pain relief and energy. 

Pheno #2
Tall, purplish, good yield, OK leaf to bud ratio. Taste and smell are on point, cracking a jar will flood the house with dank ganja and funky fruit and it lingers forever. The high is lock your ass down and your not doing a thing but watching a couple minutes of Netflix before your 3 hour nap. Pain dissolving pheno, a lady near me with MS called this her life saver.


Pheno #3
Shorter, pink/purplish, more branches, tighter nodes. Average yield, smaller buds, OK flower to leaf ratio.
Taste is the best of the three and smell super sweet. She is a good mix of both highs and lasts a good 2.5 hours.


Pheno #2 cured bud shot...


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 8, 2016)

Amazing job @PerroVerde. They all look and sound awesome but I love that #3! She is so purdy. 


Just finished trimming some Sweet Skunk x C99. King x NL next!


----------



## PerroVerde (May 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Amazing job @PerroVerde. They all look and sound awesome but I love that #3! She is so purdy.
> 
> 
> Just finished trimming some Sweet Skunk x C99. King x NL next!
> ...


Very nice job there @D_Urbmon ! How is the Sweet Skunk x Cinderella 99 smelling. I will be understanding your labor of love here shortly with growing out some of my own crosses... Your SS x C99 looks killer...


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2016)

Made seeds from peak sweet skunk several years ago and love that plant. Crossed it with a northern light also and the NS homemade cross is awesome. Much louder than either mom or dad. This also was impregnated by a strong stemmed and vigorous c99 through stoner error and the NS/c99 offspring is in the vape and .........intense sativa face rush and makes anything interesting with too sweet fruity taste..............NICE.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

Damn cam died just as I go to take pics. Naturally...

Just finished trimming the King x NL. I have mixed feelings about it. 2 out of the 3 were super leafy and larfy and a low yield. I want to say there was more leaf than bud after trim total bummer . But they are covered in frost and gave me lots of frosty hash making material. They all smell pretty good but the smell from one stands above the rest. Lemon/Pine/Fuel. This is maybe one of the strongest smell I've had from Peak. I vaped some little popcorn bud mid trim it's really strong though! So at least it's potent. One of them has larger buds and was easier to trim/less leafy and less popcorn but also seemed a little less frosty.

So all in all my first impression is that it's potent, frosty and loud but a low yield and way too leafy for my liking. Maybe it just doesn't like my grow or maybe it's genetic but I don't think I'll grow it again. Hope someone else has better luck with it.  Afterall it was only 3 plants to judge too. Very small sample size.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

Now that I think of it I'm just not that partial to the Northern Lights or it's crosses. I much prefer the Sweet Skunk, C99, Blueberry and Kush crosses.

Next I'll try the King x Blueberry and C99 x Blueberry.


----------



## TubePot (May 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> King x Blueberry and C99 x Blueberry.


I don't see those crosses on the site.


----------



## Castroman (May 9, 2016)

@D_Urbmon would you please tell us something about the Sweet Skunk x C99 smoke? (and check your PMs )


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

TubePot said:


> I don't see those crosses on the site.


Hit him up in email and ask about it. They may not be ready of sale and possibly just given as freebies/testers.




Castroman said:


> @D_Urbmon would you please tell us something about the Sweet Skunk x C99 smoke? (and check your PMs )


Will do man I haven't forgot about you I'm just slow as a tortoise.  Maybe I'll vape some SS xC99 tonight so I can give a good report.


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

Castroman said:


> What a cheeky bastard this guy is! He even ripped the logo and font off Mike's site, and calls his fake site "Peak Seeds BC Official Website". I think there is only one solution: someone should DDOS the heck out of the fake site constantly until the guy gets the message and packs up.
> 
> View attachment 3672969


wish 'anonymous' would take note & give em curry!


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Amazing job @PerroVerde. They all look and sound awesome but I love that #3! She is so purdy.
> 
> 
> Just finished trimming some Sweet Skunk x C99. King x NL next!
> ...


have you grown out Mosca C99 bro? if so how would you compare the 2 between PeakSeedsBC?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> have you grown out Mosca C99 bro? if so how would you compare the 2 between PeakSeedsBC?


I haven't grown the Mosca but I have heard good things about it. From what I understand it's a lower F gen than peaks? Should be closer to the original?


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I haven't grown the Mosca but I have heard good things about it. From what I understand it's a lower F gen than peaks? Should be closer to the original?


ive never grown Peaks and only a small number of Mosca, waiting for the beans to finally ripen in the girls, only a few wks now left, but it seems like an overall studry type, medium branchy with very nice terps & resin production, looking forward to their offspring


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

Just out of pure curiosity I wonder what it would be like to cross peaks C99 with Mosca's or even a Bros Grimm F1.

Considering Peaks is F7 or possibly higher now. First time I grew it MJ told me he added 3 generations onto what was the F4 done by frost bros. But that was like a year or two ago so he could have worked it further by now or maybe he is happy where it's at. Who knows.


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2016)

Hey guys, I see a lot of talk about Peak's C99 but I've yet to see it on their web site. Is this special order, some secret code thing you need to know? lol

I ordered up a few of their crosses to see what gives with their genetics, now have to find some space to grow them!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey guys, I see a lot of talk about Peak's C99 but I've yet to see it on their web site. Is this special order, some secret code thing you need to know? lol
> 
> I ordered up a few of their crosses to see what gives with their genetics, now have to find some space to grow them!


No email him and he'll tell you about things that's not posted.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey guys, I see a lot of talk about Peak's C99 but I've yet to see it on their web site. Is this special order, some secret code thing you need to know? lol
> 
> I ordered up a few of their crosses to see what gives with their genetics, now have to find some space to grow them!


I'm not too sure why The C99 or it's crosses are not listed TBH. I think he's still working it? It definitely deserves to be listed though IMO. The C99 and SSxC99 are 2 of my favorites from him. No secret code you just have to ask about it. 


Curious what did you order?


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Just out of pure curiosity I wonder what it would be like to cross peaks C99 with Mosca's or even a Bros Grimm F1.
> 
> Considering Peaks is F7 or possibly higher now. First time I grew it MJ told me he added 3 generations onto what was the F4 done by frost bros. But that was like a year or two ago so he could have worked it further by now or maybe he is happy where it's at. Who knows.


good idea!, it maybe a great outcome


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm not too sure why The C99 or it's crosses are not listed TBH. I think he's still working it? It definitely deserves to be listed though IMO. The C99 and SSxC99 are 2 of my favorites from him. No secret code you just have to ask about it.
> 
> 
> Curious what did you order?


Will ask next time I'm grabbing some thanks. Had to look them up, a mix see what's to be found in there 
KB – Kush Berry
BB – Blueberry
SB – Skunk Berry
NS – Northern Skunk


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 9, 2016)

good choices! Can't go wrong with Blueberry x's.


----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> good choices! Can't go wrong with Blueberry x's.


Agreed, my favourite cross I have at F2 is Blueberry x JTR, fire and tasty. Just found a female pheno to bring it to F3, now going to hunt for a male


----------



## LastHurrah (May 12, 2016)

Hello Folks... I'm not here often but still have an old account. I was doing a search for MJ's C99 and this thread popped up. I'm sub'd! MJ has the best customer service. Just placed my 2nd order. My first order got me C99, SkxC99, NLxSk, SkunkBerry, KushBerry, KushxNL, and NL. I'm popping the C99 and SkunkBerries next week... CAN'T WAIT!!!

D_Urbmon... I'm very interested in your Skx99 grow/smoke report! Got a thread somewhere I can check out? I wanna know if it stretches/branches a lot and if it works good for vertical growing. From what I've read, SkunkBerry is his fav/best strain. Awesome results with Northern Skunk too I've seen. I'm so happy to be popping MJ's gear finally.

I'm gonna peel back through this thread and see what other dank MJ has been putting down. Nice to make y'all s acquaintance.

Last Hurrah


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 12, 2016)

LastHurrah said:


> Hello Folks... I'm not here often but still have an old account. I was doing a search for MJ's C99 and this thread popped up. I'm sub'd! MJ has the best customer service. Just placed my 2nd order. My first order got me C99, SkxC99, NLxSk, SkunkBerry, KushBerry, KushxNL, and NL. I'm popping the C99 and SkunkBerries next week... CAN'T WAIT!!!
> 
> D_Urbmon... I'm very interested in your Skx99 grow/smoke report! Got a thread somewhere I can check out? I wanna know if it stretches/branches a lot and if it works good for vertical growing. From what I've read, SkunkBerry is his fav/best strain. Awesome results with Northern Skunk too I've seen. I'm so happy to be popping MJ's gear finally.
> 
> ...


Awesome choice Skunk Berry and C99! 

The SS x C99 definitely has some good stretch to it! Should work nicely for vert as you can actually get them 6-7-8+ feet if you wanted probably.


----------



## LastHurrah (May 13, 2016)

Thanks D! I sure wish I had the height to grow 6-8 foot trees. Sadly, my tent is just 7 feet tall. Deduct a foot or so for the tray and drain bucket, and I'm at about a 5.5 foot height limit. This will be my first vertical garden. Been looking at vert grows for years... envious of the yields if ya get the right growth pattern (stretchy/branchy).

I'll be sure to post some info here when there's something to report. I may even pop some of the SkxC99 beans. We'll see...

LH


----------



## PerroVerde (May 13, 2016)

Round two, week four purple night-night Kush berry pheno...


----------



## Gmack420 (May 18, 2016)

Ordered 4 packs. One week later a total of 55 beans show up. Gotta love Mikes counting. Let the hunt begin!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 19, 2016)

Sweet Skunk x C99 dry sift.


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sweet Skunk x C99 dry sift.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685859


 Hey Durb! We've talked before on my old handle. Glad to see you're still rocking Mike's goodies. I was just wondering cause I think I'm gonna chuck some Cindy pollen, does she take over her crosses or does she allow good representation to the strain crossed? Very interested as I've been contemplating creating a different type of "Blue Dream" using his Cindy (male) to hit up a Blueberry dom Skunkberry


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 19, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Hey Durb! We've talked before on my old handle. Glad to see you're still rocking Mike's goodies. I was just wondering cause I think I'm gonna chuck some Cindy pollen, does she take over her crosses or does she allow good representation to the strain crossed? Very interested as I've been contemplating creating a different type of "Blue Dream" using his Cindy (male) to hit up a Blueberry dom Skunkberry


Sup dude! The C99 seems to have a fairly strong presence in the the Sweet Skunk x C99. I had one plant that had super similar buds to C99.

I made some of Skunkberry x C99 last year and have a bunch going right now!


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 19, 2016)

Right on, glad someone else thought of doing the same. Both are very terrific smokes. How are your crosses going? Much variation (I wouldn't expect much Imo, his lines are so stable)? And..... did the Cindy pass on the limp stem trait?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 19, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Right on, glad someone else thought of doing the same. Both are very terrific smokes. How are your crosses going? Much variation (I wouldn't expect much Imo, his lines are so stable)? And..... did the Cindy pass on the limp stem trait?


Haha great minds think alike! Still too early to tell about any traits they are still seedlings. I really wish MikeJ would do 3-way hybrids because I can't say I'm confident in my male selection. I mixed the pollen from 4 dudes. But the c99 is super uniform so I guess it shouldn't make a huge difference... who knows. Time will tell. 

I'd love for him to do Sweet Skunk/C99 x Blueberry or SkunkBerry x C99 because those are my 3 favorites and I'm certain he can do it way better than I could.


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 19, 2016)

That's my only worry about my first chuck, male selection. I've never really grown males out to the point of busting their balls. I have however ran across some stinky ones with nice structure. I'm testing out breeding with Peak's gear before I start F2ing and crossing my precious Bodhi. Oh, and did you notice the flimsy stems on the Cindy? My two I ran couldn't even hold themselves up 3-2 1/2 weeks from chop


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 19, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> That's my only worry about my first chuck, male selection. I've never really grown males out to the point of busting their balls. I have however ran across some stinky ones with nice structure. I'm testing out breeding with Peak's gear before I start F2ing and crossing my precious Bodhi. Oh, and did you notice the flimsy stems on the Cindy? My two I ran couldn't even hold themselves up 3-2 1/2 weeks from chop


haha right on I love the Bodhi stuff too! Absolutely very flimsy stems on the Cindy. They definitely need support.


----------



## Gmack420 (May 19, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sweet Skunk x C99 dry sift.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685859





D_Urbmon said:


> Sup dude! The C99 seems to have a fairly strong presence in the the Sweet Skunk x C99. I had one plant that had super similar buds to C99.
> 
> I made some of Skunkberry x C99 last year and have a bunch going right now!


What can you tell me about peaks c99? I got a pack but have no info on the site to go off of. How long for flowering and how tall do they get?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 20, 2016)

Gmack420 said:


> What can you tell me about peaks c99? I got a pack but have no info on the site to go off of. How long for flowering and how tall do they get?


I'm not too sure tbh how big it gets. I've never given it a good long veg. It's a fast one though, finished in 8 weeks!


----------



## truesativa (May 22, 2016)

Kushberry


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 22, 2016)

I am really loving the Sweet Skunk C99. All 3 are great but one in particular stands above the others. Loud and potent! Sweet and Skunky! What a great functional high with a good punch to it. No anxiety or paranoia either. I can't handle that shit lol. But watch out. You smoke this stuff at nighttime you may be buzzing around like a crackhead till 5 am cleaning house and organizing the growroom. It happened to me the other night.  It sure gets the cogs and wheels turning. Not the kind of shit to help you relax or sleep but the kind that keeps you active and motivated. 

I can say without a doubt this is my favorite offering from PSBC. Skunkberry and SweetSkunk and C99 all right behind it. And I think I need to revisit Kushberry again and grow it to a full size.

Those are my favorites. SSc99, SkunkBerry, C99, SweetSkunk and KushBerry.


----------



## truesativa (May 22, 2016)

Has anyone in the room ever had a chance to grow a sour og or headband strain? If so where did you get the beans and how was it.


----------



## elkamino (May 23, 2016)

truesativa said:


> Has anyone in the room ever had a chance to grow a sour og or headband strain?


This the Peak thread bruh


----------



## truesativa (May 23, 2016)

elkamino said:


> This the Peak thread bruh


Yea I know I just value this threads opinion. So if anyone know awesome if not No biggie it's all love.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Hey Durb! We've talked before on my old handle.


Ace?


----------



## PerroVerde (May 23, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I am really loving the Sweet Skunk C99. All 3 are great but one in particular stands above the others. Loud and potent! Sweet and Skunky! What a great functional high with a good punch to it. No anxiety or paranoia either. I can't handle that shit lol. But watch out. You smoke this stuff at nighttime you may be buzzing around like a crackhead till 5 am cleaning house and organizing the growroom. It happened to me the other night.  It sure gets the cogs and wheels turning. Not the kind of shit to help you relax or sleep but the kind that keeps you active and motivated.
> 
> I can say without a doubt this is my favorite offering from PSBC. Skunkberry and SweetSkunk and C99 all right behind it. And I think I need to revisit Kushberry again and grow it to a full size.
> 
> Those are my favorites. SSc99, SkunkBerry, C99, SweetSkunk and KushBerry.


There are some gems to be found in the Kushberry line for sure...


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ace?


Not I lol. I've posted in this thread before and in the Bodhi section as well as a few others. Was mostly a lurking reader though


----------



## LastHurrah (May 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I am really loving the Sweet Skunk C99. All 3 are great but one in particular stands above the others. Loud and potent! Sweet and Skunky! What a great functional high with a good punch to it. No anxiety or paranoia either. I can't handle that shit lol. But watch out. You smoke this stuff at nighttime you may be buzzing around like a crackhead till 5 am cleaning house and organizing the growroom. It happened to me the other night.  It sure gets the cogs and wheels turning. Not the kind of shit to help you relax or sleep but the kind that keeps you active and motivated.
> 
> I can say without a doubt this is my favorite offering from PSBC. Skunkberry and SweetSkunk and C99 all right behind it. And I think I need to revisit Kushberry again and grow it to a full size.
> 
> Those are my favorites. SSc99, SkunkBerry, C99, SweetSkunk and KushBerry.


Urb... you got my mouth watering with the "crackhead till 5 am" comment. That is EXACTLY the kind of weed I'm looking for. And that list of favorites... I have them all except the SweetSkunk. So guess what??? I'm soaking that list (less the SS) today.

I have a thread going elsewhere, but I'll be dropping in here with periodic updates and advice.

LH


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I am really loving the Sweet Skunk C99. All 3 are great but one in particular stands above the others. Loud and potent! Sweet and Skunky! What a great functional high with a good punch to it. No anxiety or paranoia either. I can't handle that shit lol. But watch out. You smoke this stuff at nighttime you may be buzzing around like a crackhead till 5 am cleaning house and organizing the growroom. It happened to me the other night.  It sure gets the cogs and wheels turning. Not the kind of shit to help you relax or sleep but the kind that keeps you active and motivated.
> 
> I can say without a doubt this is my favorite offering from PSBC. Skunkberry and SweetSkunk and C99 all right behind it. And I think I need to revisit Kushberry again and grow it to a full size.
> 
> Those are my favorites. SSc99, SkunkBerry, C99, SweetSkunk and KushBerry.


I just placed a order to Peak. Once I seen you SSxC99 I was sold bro.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 2, 2016)

Any1 with experience growing kush skunk + if it's a sweet skunk cross or another skunk used?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 2, 2016)

My Peak Seeds BC Kush berry at 7 weeks...


----------



## LastHurrah (Jun 3, 2016)

After soaking for a day... Skunkberries had 6 above soil as of last night. All the beans had cracked before putting them in soil. Unfortunately, I didn't have the same success with the other lines I soaked. Peak's gear has major vigor.

LH


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 6, 2016)

Fading fast and getting close to finish... two different pheno's/cultivars of Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 7, 2016)

Anybody know the average time it takes for your MO to get delivered to Peak?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Anybody know the average time it takes for your MO to get delivered to Peak?


Depends where you live and how you ordered. I live real close to the guy so it doesn't take long for stuff to get there. If you're dealing with customs it probably takes quite a bit longer. AFAIK he will reship orders that are seized too although I don't think that happens much to him.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 7, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Depends where you live and how you ordered. I live real close to the guy so it doesn't take long for stuff to get there. If you're dealing with customs it probably takes quite a bit longer. AFAIK he will reship orders that are seized too although I don't think that happens much to him.


Yea I'm dealing with customs. Thanks bro.


----------



## Growdict (Jun 7, 2016)

by mail you mean? canada 2-4 days, us 3-5 days


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 7, 2016)

Growdict said:


> by mail you mean? canada 2-4 days, us 3-5 days


My MO been in route since the 24th of last month


----------



## Growdict (Jun 7, 2016)

i would cancel the money order and re-send if possible.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 7, 2016)

Growdict said:


> i would cancel the money order and re-send if possible.


I just might have to buy I think he received it usps just be slow as shit updating their system. I received beans from somebody and till this day it still says in route.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2016)

10 days from south to BC my average. Have no fear.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 11, 2016)

Glad I didn't cancel the MO customs finally cleared my shit to Peak. Took a week but it's all good.


----------



## LastHurrah (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello Folks. I'm reporting back here on my experience so far with MJ's gear. I gotta say I was rusty and anxious to get started. I'm sure I jumped the gun by about 10 days on getting the room dialed in so...

I did pretty good on the Skunkberries (lost one to light intensity and another to "droppage") then...

I switched up the germination media to a "seed starting mix" instead of the Root Riots I had used previously. Rates were (are) abysmal! I'm sure it's my fault, so won't point anywhere except myself. I lost pretty much all my C99s and 5 outta 10 Northern Skunks. I really wanted the C99, so I'm ordering more.

I'll post some pics when things are interesting.

LH


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 28, 2016)

Got my peak beans. Now I gotta find that fire pheno @D_Urbmon have of SSxC99


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 28, 2016)

What would you Peak guys consider the best commercial strain sold by MJ.


----------



## Southislanddreaming (Jul 1, 2016)

Peak Seeds rock.

I'm only days/weeks from harvest of Peak Seeds Kush NL, Kushberry and C99 (pineapple pheno). This is my second grow of the Kush crosses but the first one was badly compromised so I ignored the results and saddled up again.

I have to say that the Kush NL is a fantastic plant in every way. I have/had 7 phenos in total and every one of them is killer. You'll get Kush phenos that have huge main colas like logs/fists/baseballs or there are sativa type NL phenos with smaller buds all over that are rock hard.

Kush NL is very potent and flowering times are 50-60 days after switch to 12/12. I'm resisting the urge to take an NL pheno right now on Day 49. I have two of the large bud types and they won't be ready for at least 8-9 days.

I would love to see Peak stabilise this Kush NL. I'll be selecting 2 or 3 mothers out of the 7 plants from seed that I have and when I have them dialed in I expect them to rate 8.5 out of 10 or even higher. Just great plants.

The C99 is my favourite plant in the grow. They are small plants and not very robust. But the bud is normal sized. I might get 2 oz in total off three plants if I'm lucky but they look great. I took a piece of one on day 41 and dried it naturally. It smoked great for gear with no cloudy trichomes at all. I'm taking that particular plant on Day 51 or 52.

The Kushberry I'm not so keen on. I only have/had three plants to judge this hybrid on so I shouldn't be too harsh. But I find it too sensitive to overwatering, heat, nutes and just about everything else. The yields are about the same as the Kush NL but it's not as potent or enjoyable to smoke when it came to the effect. So I wouldn't recommend the Kushberry strain, but only because there are better ones out there and it's just an OK plant IMHO.

Peace


----------



## Southislanddreaming (Jul 1, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> What would you Peak guys consider the best commercial strain sold by MJ.


From all that I've read about Peak Seeds to date, which is a lot, I would say NorthernSkunk.

I'll be able to tell you for certain in about a year from now, I'm slowly working my way through a list of 8 or 9 of Peak's strains.

But anyway, I'm sure that if you were to email MikeJ at Peak Seeds BC and ask him straight out he'd give you an honest answer as to his best commercial strain.

Peace


----------



## Southislanddreaming (Jul 1, 2016)

astronomikl said:


> I am seriously looking into getting their blueberry and their northern lights..... I might just have to pull the trigger and get them. I was kinda skeptical about sending them cash... but now I am just going to go for it


I was put off by having to send cash for a couple of years but I couldn't find a bad word about Peak on the community boards that stood up to scrutiny so I went ahead and ordered.

Now I've sent away two separate orders with cash and had no problems with delivery at all. Very stealthy and the beans arrive in excellent condition. Peak's seeds are a picture of health and I have a 95+ % germination rate with them. 

I'm a big believer in supporting reputable breeders if it's F1's I'm growing. I grew homemade F1's for years and the consistency isn't there like it is with progeny from proven breeding parents. Just drop them an email before you order if you need some assurance, you'll be glad you did.

Peace


----------



## Southislanddreaming (Jul 1, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> This is a great guess and makes total sense. I would agree that this is possible but it seems MikeJ is on point for correctly labeling his genetics. Mother always first, father always second. So Blueberry would be the dad in King x BB.
> 
> The Sweet Skunk x C99 however should be the male C99.
> 
> ...


I have it straight from MikeJ that Sweet Skunk is the mother and C99 is the father in that cross. As you say, he always lists the mother first.

Peace


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 7, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Well it's a month later and here is what we have for a rough Kush berry smoke report.
> Pheno #1
> Tall, green, good yield, good leaf to bud ratio. Taste is average and smell is a little funky with a hint of light sweet fruit.
> At first she hits like a saliva, heart racing head pounding but giggly with your mind racing, no ceiling. She then rolls into a peaceful centering high with pain relief and energy. View attachment 3673983
> ...


Great report! Thanks for taking the time to break the phenos out. Overall it sounds like a pretty good strain. Glad your friend with MS found it helpful. Would you run it again?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Sweet Skunk x C99 dry sift.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685859


Wow! Incredible... Did you freeze it first?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 7, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> My Peak Seeds BC Kush berry at 7 weeks... View attachment 3698367 View attachment 3698368


Beautiful!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 7, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Fading fast and getting close to finish... two different pheno's/cultivars of Peak Seeds BC Kush Berry... View attachment 3700996 View attachment 3700997


Looks delicious!


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 7, 2016)

KeizerSoze said:


> Great report! Thanks for taking the time to break the phenos out. Overall it sounds like a pretty good strain. Glad your friend with MS found it helpful. Would you run it again?


I have run a mix of all three pheno's twice now in my lazy sog. I just pull 19.5 zips out of my meter squared of Kush Berry and a couple hashberry...  I have a couple people in my area that like it so much they want to buy it just harvested and don't care if it's dry...

Thank you for all the kind words @KeizerSoze ...


----------



## truesativa (Jul 23, 2016)

How is everyone doing? I haven't seen any activity in this thread for a min, so I figured I would make a post just to make sure it stays alive. I am in the middle of a bit of an experiment. I have a kushberry mother and a cheese father I have been growing out that I got from Oregon green seed co. Both parents were selected for their sturdiness and for their amazing terpene production. I don't have any pics as of yet but I will be posting over the next year or so the progress of this project here. it may not be the most organized postings to begin with but I figure I will get better at conveying the info to you guys as time goes on. But anyway hope all is well with everyone. Peace and much blessing to all.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 23, 2016)

All good here but I haven't heard from Dherbman in some time. I have Just been busy with work and in the garden...  
Peak Seeds BC Kushberry two different pheno's...


----------



## truesativa (Jul 23, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> All good here but I haven't heard from Dherbman in some time. I have Just been busy with work and in the garden... View attachment 3739781 View attachment 3739782
> Peak Seeds BC Kushberry two different pheno's...


Nice, nugs look dank as hell. The second kush berry pic is that the pheno that has very spindly and heavy side branching?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 24, 2016)

truesativa said:


> Nice, nugs look dank as hell. The second kush berry pic is that the pheno that has very spindly and heavy side branching?


Thank you!  the second pic is the up pheno. No ceiling high, happy creeper, centering all is good and right with the world, sensual, great cuddle sex weed. She grows tall and fast and had the most stretch but has the most dense buds. Her branches are sturdy till the end of flower, 8 weeks for me from clone. They start to lean when ready to harvest like someone let the air out of them. Most node distance I had with this cultivatar was with this pheno, but great for light penetration. Here is a pic of her at 7 weeks...


----------



## truesativa (Jul 24, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you!  the second pic is the up pheno. No ceiling high, happy creeper, centering all is good and right with the world, sensual, great cuddle sex weed. She grows tall and fast and had the most stretch but has the most dense buds. Her branches are sturdy till the end of flower, 8 weeks for me from clone. They start to lean when ready to harvest like someone let the air out of them. Most node distance I had with this cultivatar was with this pheno, but great for light penetration. Here is a pic of her at 7 weeks...
> View attachment 3740148


This is the phono I was speaking of. The buds look very similar but she is a Stoney one. Dense nugs barely any Siegfried change through harvest process and cure. The biggest plus side to Mikes gear is that he just like dna genetics focus on terpene production. And for me that hits home more than anything. Heck I started a breeding program based on aroma therapy.


----------



## truesativa (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 24, 2016)

Here is my stoney pheno, she is fluffy though. She is stockier with less stretch with more branching and tighter nodes. She purples some even at 80° but more if it's cool. She has a beep funk and cracking a jar fills the room with her fragrance. She is night night lights out if you have had a long days work if you wake and bake her your stuck as fuck and your day is wrecked....


----------



## truesativa (Jul 24, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Here is my stoney pheno, she is fluffy though. She is stockier with less stretch with more branching and tighter nodes. She purples some even at 80° but more if it's cool. She has a beep funk and cracking a jar fills the room with her fragrance. She is night night lights out if you have had a long days work if you wake and bake her your stuck as fuck and your day is wrecked....
> View attachment 3740201
> View attachment 3740202


Awesome looking plants and I have had that foxtail pheno. When I first grew it, it fox tailed like two weeks into flower and I almost immediately gave it the boot. Glad I didn't. So you have dealt with the kushberry for many generations I assume. So here's my question for you. Does this version of kushberry almost always turn out to be a blueberry pheno for you. And have you tried to isolate the purple kush gene in it.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 24, 2016)

truesativa said:


> Awesome looking plants and I have had that foxtail pheno. When I first grew it, it fox tailed like two weeks into flower and I almost immediately gave it the boot. Glad I didn't. So you have dealt with the kushberry for many generations I assume. So here's my question for you. Does this version of kushberry almost always turn out to be a blueberry pheno for you. And have you tried to isolate the purple kush gene in it.


Thank you @truesativa ! In the pack I ran so far it seems like the blueberry daddy over ran the purple kush mama. That being said its a nice union that hits some really missed thc receptors in many resent offerings from different breeders. Using the pk gives it a very unique hit compared to using an Og or something that route. I have seen the northern kush flowered out by a med patients that asked for help but I would not judge the line off of what was produced there. I received 5 females out of 8 seeds started and 3 of those 5 I have run multiple times. I have two more packs so I'm sure with enough space making f2's would open the door to a much more pk cultivatar...


----------



## truesativa (Jul 25, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> Thank you @truesativa ! In the pack I ran so far it seems like the blueberry daddy over ran the purple kush mama. That being said its a nice union that hits some really missed thc receptors in many resent offerings from different breeders. Using the pk gives it a very unique hit compared to using an Og or something that route. I have seen the northern kush flowered out by a med patients that asked for help but I would not judge the line off of what was produced there. I received 5 females out of 8 seeds started and 3 of those 5 I have run multiple times. I have two more packs so I'm sure with enough space making f2's would open the door to a much more pk cultivatar...


I have not had the chance to run any other company's kb, mainly because I typically deal with sativas, but I have smoked both strains. I am surely going to have to try the f2 route to bring out the pk. I am in the process of starting a couple of breeding projects but these will be my first true attempts at breeding outside of just pollen chucking. I am also eyeballing C99. The SSxC99 seems to take on the characteristics I'm looking to achieve.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2016)

Just chopped some Kush/Northern Lights (male f2 mated to f1 female) and have 3 phenos, a fluffy and rangy Sativa type, a bushy hybrid lookin' plant and a deep deep purple indica with dense buds and intoxicating aroma and no branching. Tons of trichs under LEDs.

Got some NL in veg and KingOG/NL in early flower and lookin' good. 

Also got some Cobra Lips and Space Monkey from Bodhi and liking the looks of those. Never seen anything as early frosting and fast growth as one of the Space Monkeys. 

Vaping Northern Berry today (last seed) and the best of mine. May try Kush Berry. Love Peak!


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Nov 1, 2016)

What's up everyone been following this thread for a while now just placed an order for skunkberry, northern kush and northetn lights. Asked for a few of the ssxc99 as well. I'll keep this thread updated through my travels of these genetics.


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 7, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Just chopped some Kush/Northern Lights (male f2 mated to f1 female) and have 3 phenos, a fluffy and rangy Sativa type, a bushy hybrid lookin' plant and a deep deep purple indica with dense buds and intoxicating aroma and no branching. Tons of trichs under LEDs.
> 
> Got some NL in veg and KingOG/NL in early flower and lookin' good.
> 
> ...


How was that northern berry? Any pics of that grow? Anything unusual about that grow?


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 7, 2016)

Also... im interested in the straight up blueberry... so if anybody has pics of a grow or anything to say about it i am all ears... is it sensitive? Stable?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't do blueberry well but the northern berry is nice and I hit a bb female with kn and that is a sweetie also. The sweet Skunk should not be overlooked and the northern Skunk is special. Any bb seems to have perverse growth as a seedling. They also seem to foxtail late in flower. He has c99 and a cross or 2 if you ask.


----------



## GreenThumby (Jan 19, 2017)

buckets said:


> Can't wait to transplant my texada time warp x northern lights outdoors. This is gonna be good.


Any update on this @buckets ? I'm torn between the TW x NL or the SS x c99 to run outdoors. Looking for a great fast finishing strain an came across Peak Seeds. 

That SS x c99 you guys keep posting pictures of makes it look like there's barely any trimming required. I'm so used to super leafy bud and people are so damn picky now-a-days about their MJ.


----------



## Growdict (Jan 20, 2017)

his texadas are designed to finish better outdoors. I just finished one of his c99 indoors, very bushy plant, ended up needing a lot of support in flower. great smoke, but a pain to trim cuz i got lazy and didnt lollipop it.


----------



## buckets (Jan 20, 2017)

I only have the experience of growing his texada X NL and it had some early guys but the majority went into the fall and got covered in mould. I won't grow it again. The stuff I did harvest went into a jar for 2 months and it was good smoke though. For BC, Canada on the coast, it's to late a strain for our short outdoor summer period in my opinion. I'm still searching for a strain that will finish in time and this coming summer I may just try super auto's and see how that works for me. If you are after a texada strain I also grew some F4 texada timewarp from alternate seeds at hempdepot.ca and it was uniform but I only had a few growing for seed purposes. It was better in appearance than the peak seeds texadaXNL. It was done in early Oct but even that is a bit to late for where I am.


----------



## GreenThumby (Jan 20, 2017)

buckets said:


> I only have the experience of growing his texada X NL and it had some early guys but the majority went into the fall and got covered in mould. I won't grow it again. The stuff I did harvest went into a jar for 2 months and it was good smoke though. For BC, Canada on the coast, it's to late a strain for our short outdoor summer period in my opinion. I'm still searching for a strain that will finish in time and this coming summer I may just try super auto's and see how that works for me. If you are after a texada strain I also grew some F4 texada timewarp from alternate seeds at hempdepot.ca and it was uniform but I only had a few growing for seed purposes. It was better in appearance than the peak seeds texadaXNL. It was done in early Oct but even that is a bit to late for where I am.


Thanks for the honest feedback. I'm disappointed to read about the results. Sounds like I'm better off with some of Getaway's strains, with a proven track record for the NE US. I'm sure my climate is better than yours, I didn't realize how far up north BC is when I looked it up on a map. I still might give one of Peak's strains a trial run. Thanks for the input


----------



## buckets (Jan 20, 2017)

No worries. I can't comment on peaks other strains though but I will say his customer service is top notch. If you have a longer time for flowering then they'd be pretty good.

Give getaway's a try. I know of him. I've enjoyed reading his journals.


----------



## Moosehead (Mar 20, 2017)

These are Sweet C99 after 4 weeks of flowering:


----------



## Budget Buds (Mar 20, 2017)

Talked to Mike J at peakseedsbc.com on the 5th , sent him some cash and they were in my mailbox eaxctly 2 weeks later, 40 bucks for 11 NL. I'm germing 8 of them now


----------



## Moosehead (Mar 24, 2017)

After 5 weeks:


----------



## Budget Buds (Mar 25, 2017)

I put 8 seeds in germ, 36 hours later all 8 were popped and had a taproot at least 1/2 inch long , I hope they do as well as all the others growing mikes seeds seem to be  BB


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2017)

Germination rates I have had with Peak over six years is about 99%. Longer than 36 hours and I have to dig roots out of paper.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 25, 2017)

Cold$moke said:


> Yup im OVER the paper towle science profject BS Im goin strait to sterile med and well water after a under 4 hour "scuff n soak" I also think im gonna try no heat pad and darkness


Man, I put these seeds directly in soil, and like clockwork, three days they emerge. No soak, no nothing. They are in solos and in a little humidity dome.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Mar 27, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> After 5 weeks:
> View attachment 3912828
> View attachment 3912829
> View attachment 3912830
> ...


Stunning... You're going to have a super frosty harvest.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 2, 2017)

Here they are at Week 6:


----------



## elkamino (Apr 2, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Here they are at Week 6:
> 
> View attachment 3917941
> 
> ...


Those look great! 

How do they smell?


----------



## KeizerSoze (Apr 3, 2017)

Wow that is quite the flood and drain system you got going on there... And are you growing under LEDs exclusively?


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 3, 2017)

KeizerSoze said:


> Wow that is quite the flood and drain system you got going on there... And are you growing under LEDs exclusively?


No, there is also a 1000w HPS running at 75%.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 8, 2017)

Do the Sweet Skunk based varieties run a lighter green color?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Do the Sweet Skunk based varieties run a lighter green color?


Sweet Skunk I've run are a limey/chartreuse but the NS is much darker and near black late at times. Other crosses don't seem to carry that lime at least SS male to other female.

Very nice strain with longish somewhat airy buds. Pleasant high and makes you enjoy doing things.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 9, 2017)

Week 7:


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2017)

Great grow! Peak is so solid and better than most o f the rest of the best. Few if any unpleasant surprises.


----------



## RC61 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi everyone, I have 4 of Peak seeds Northern Lights going right now, Just turned the light cycle to sex them. Those plants look awesome Moosehead. I grew NL for my first grow back in 1996 from Heavens Stairway (remember them?) so I thought I would give em another go. Peak Seeds was my choice. First delivery made it but the seeds got crushed I emailed them and they were resent. Great customer service. Anyway all of them are identical, I just need one lady to clone from.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 14, 2017)

8 weeks in:


----------



## Dream Beaver (Apr 14, 2017)

Fuck yea! I love that SS x C99 @Moosehead !!

Get ready for some super potent but highly functional no burn-out daytime smoke! Super sad I lost my keeper.


----------



## RC61 (Apr 14, 2017)

Looks very nice Moosehead, I did Peak Seeds sweet skunk last year outdoor, I still have a half jar full. It smells like vanilla.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 14, 2017)

I have some King/NL in early veg and will soon run some Haze/Berry both which were never listed but are very interesting.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 15, 2017)

I just started germinating 4 Kushberry and 4 Skunkberry.

I would love to get my hands on some Hazeberry, hillbill.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> I just started germinating 4 Kushberry and 4 Skunkberry.
> 
> I would love to get my hands on some Hazeberry, hillbill.


The reason Mike did not pursue it was the Haze mother hermied. I did grow a couple out that had a couple late nanners only. Very nice herb. Peak strives for problem free plants that are true to themselves. I think he has a low tolerance for hermies. Contact Mike at Peak. Never know what he might have. 

That Sweet Skunk/c99 cross should be something!


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2017)

I crossed a Northern Skunk with c99 and that is a nice cross just here at home. Also crossed a Sweet Skunk to a DNA Sleeskunk and have grown that for years. I have 4 seeds left. damn it!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 17, 2017)

It would be nice to talk to someone growing SkunkBerry soilless about their fert schedule.


----------



## RC61 (Apr 22, 2017)

I ended up with one female with a nice christmas tree look, I took a half dozen cuts. Im gonna probably need more lol.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> I just started germinating 4 Kushberry and 4 Skunkberry.
> 
> I would love to get my hands on some Hazeberry, hillbill.


I grew out two and they were that good. Mike emailed and said Haze mom had hermied and I did get a couple late nanners on both but I don't care much about late nanners. The rest are going in rotation by fall. 

I liked the HB but the SS and NS are right there!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 22, 2017)

Just starting a grow journal on 4 Northern Skunk. https://www.rollitup.org/t/northern-skunk-grow.939007/#post-13485786


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Just starting a grow journal on 4 Northern Skunk. https://www.rollitup.org/t/northern-skunk-grow.939007/#post-13485786


Made this cross maybe 5 years ago and have not had one subpar plants. Mine turn almost black late. Very good or better!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 22, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Made this cross maybe 5 years ago and have not had one subpar plants. Mine turn almost black late. Very good or better!


Cool, running SkunkBerry ahead of those, got one 2 weeks into flower...had some difficulties dialing in methods, but it's healthy right now. Part of a run where the other 3 turned out male. I had messed up topping this female so it's single topped and stout...Christmas tree.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 22, 2017)

Here she is
Its hard to see, but pretty dense branching.

And the Northern Skunk male I'm gonna harvest some pollen from.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 23, 2017)

Ended up getting 12.25 oz out of the three SSxC99 plants. Exactly 9 weeks.


----------



## Moosehead (Apr 24, 2017)

I am going to make bubble hash with the trim today


----------



## Moosehead (May 9, 2017)

I forgot to upload this picture of it drying:

 


A few pictures of a small nug I sampled

 

 

 

 


And some bubble hash I made


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> I forgot to upload this picture of it drying:
> 
> View attachment 3939525
> 
> ...


nice effort there man & kudos for the patience needed to tie all those buds to the string!


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 9, 2017)

Day 18 Northern Skunk:


----------



## Moosehead (May 9, 2017)

These are all 3 weeks old. They spent the first 2 weeks in an Aerogarden and the past week in a flood and drain.


Skunkberry
 


Kushberry


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 10, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> These are all 3 weeks old. They spent the first 2 weeks in an Aerogarden and the past week in a flood and drain.
> 
> 
> Skunkberry
> ...


Nice, I've got Skunkberry and Northern Skunk running at different stages now. I got some new beans though and hope to do a home cross. I told Mike I liked his classic strain lineup and how he does things, I just wished he was stocking some White Widow because it's a nice classic. He thanked me and said honestly his hands were pretty full and if he did much, it might be polypheno experiments.

So I got some KushBerry and some Sweet Skunk seeds. I'm still learning, and maybe it's been my struggle to set a fertilization schedule to my setup, but the Skunk Berry have been more resilient than the Northern Skunk. Also, I'm not sure if it's something environmental I'm doing, but so far there's been a good size of my seed population that has been male. I'm working through it, and getting a clone to mother population started. Lot of work and dedication and trial and error, but I like the challenge and fun of this hobby.


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 11, 2017)

Day 35 SkunkBerry:


----------



## Moosehead (May 14, 2017)

4x Skunkberry and 3x Kushberry after 4 weeks vegging.


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 17, 2017)

Day 25 NorthernSkunk, scheduled for regular watering, a little claw action:


----------



## Moosehead (May 26, 2017)

5 days into flowering (5 weeks veg)


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 26, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> 5 days into flowering (5 weeks veg)
> 
> View attachment 3949674


Day 11 and 13 SkunkBerry and NorthernSkunk:


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 26, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> 5 days into flowering (5 weeks veg)
> 
> View attachment 3949674


Those are so flat, compact and filling the space.


----------



## Couchland (May 26, 2017)

Nice job. They look very similar. What differences do you notice?


I'm a Peak grower myself. Sweet Skunk is an amazing sativa and his new one Sweet Skunk x C99 is quite incredible. He's got a few fast flowering sativas which I like. The Blueberry he's got might be one of the best available, ignore what the website says, it's actually really good. Full on indica in my opinion though....... for the wife.


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2017)

Just confirmed a NS girl and up potted her. Great hybreed. I did my own cross years ago and the seeds are still near 100% germ.


----------



## Moosehead (May 29, 2017)

Only 1 Skunkberry and 1 Kushberry are female. Argh :/


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 29, 2017)

Bloom:


----------



## hillbill (May 29, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Just confirmed a NS girl and up potted her. Great hybreed. I did my own cross years ago and the seeds are still near 100% germ.


3 NS females now! Love this strain. Four King/NL a couple weeks in flower and all look good and like one another but two are bigger. 4/4 girls on that one.


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 29, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Only 1 Skunkberry and 1 Kushberry are female. Argh :/


That's Rough


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 29, 2017)

hillbill said:


> 3 NS females now! Love this strain. Four King/NL a couple weeks in flower and all look good and like one another but two are bigger. 4/4 girls on that one.


He never said anything about having that King Strain to me.


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 29, 2017)

I only grow Peak, I post a fair amount of detail about what I do here:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ready-for-the-boom.938004/


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> He never said anything about having that King Strain to me.


Mike played with it a couple years ago but the yields were not to his liking. I find it a mid yielder and excellent herb. Never listed for sale. I have some Haze/Blueberry that his mom went hermie. Mine threw nanners late....no problem.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 3, 2017)

Finally got my bloom space to full capacity... 6 plants. 3 SkunkBerry 3 NorthernSkunk:


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 3, 2017)

2 KushBerry, 1 SweetSkunk...a little behind. I put about a cup of Ancient Forest in my Sunshine Advanced #4, and it dried out much slower, which I think impacted growth speed. Just topped KushBerrys, need a day or two more for SweetSkunk. About Day 16:


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 3, 2017)

Here's my SkunkBerry1 Clone turned Mother about 2 Weeks ago:

 

Took clones, rooted in bubble buckets 13 days:

 

Transplanted and Ready for 6 weeks of Veg:


----------



## Moosehead (Jun 10, 2017)

The nicest half from the 3 Sweet C99 plants I harvested awhile ago




Skunkberry and Kushberry at Day 12 of flowering








The next batch after 1 week in the Aerogarden


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 10, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> The nicest half from the 3 Sweet C99 plants I harvested awhile ago
> 
> View attachment 3958417
> 
> ...


That C99 bud looks nice


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 10, 2017)

SkunkBerry and NorthernSkunk Day 28 of Flower:


----------



## ThcGuy (Jun 11, 2017)

First off great thread!
I pretty much read the entire thing...... well most of it as I do admit to quickly skimming over a few pages.

I have a few questions to ask the growers here, any info would be greatly appreciated. I ordered the SSxC99 and the Kushberry on Friday and just wanted to know if either of these strains are susceptible to irregular feeding issues such as needing less or more nutrient for normal growth or are they pretty much average feeders? Also how do they flush? The reason I ask is because I have run into these issues in the past growing strains unfamiliar to me and it can be a pain to correct on the fly sometimes. Lastly has anyone run Remo Nutrients with either of these strains and if so what was your opinion on them with these strains?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2017)

I have 4 of the elusive King/NL 4+ weeks in and quite frosty. Very similar mid size plants and beginning to smell a bit acrid gassy ha shy. All healthy and two have bigger buds today. Also have a homemade Northern Skunk in early flower, nice.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 11, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have 4 of the elusive King/NL 4+ weeks in and quite frosty. Very similar mid size plants and beginning to smell a bit acrid gassy ha shy. All healthy and two have bigger buds today. Also have a homemade Northern Skunk in early flower, nice.


Nice, man it's too bad his Haze didn't work out, could've made some homemade Blue Dream


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 11, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have 4 of the elusive King/NL 4+ weeks in and quite frosty. Very similar mid size plants and beginning to smell a bit acrid gassy ha shy. All healthy and two have bigger buds today. Also have a homemade Northern Skunk in early flower, nice.


I grew out the King NL before and it was really potent but the phenos I got were super leafy a total bitch to trim.





I still have a pack of King x Blueberry which I'm a little more hopeful for but no clue when I'll get to them.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 11, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> I only grow Peak, I post a fair amount of detail about what I do here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ready-for-the-boom.938004/



Good shit dude! MikeJ is proven imo and deserves a lot more hype than he gets.




hillbill said:


> I crossed a Northern Skunk with c99 and that is a nice cross just here at home. Also crossed a Sweet Skunk to a DNA Sleeskunk and have grown that for years. I have 4 seeds left. damn it!


That sounds awesome dude I'd love to see some pics if you've flowered it out. I can see the C99 crossing nicely to all of his F1 hybrids.

I made Skunk Berry x C99 but have yet to grow any out.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a ton of respect for MikeJ in that he is a real breeder. I love how he won't go past a f1 hybrid. No poly's but at the same time I wish he would cross the C99 to SB, NS, KB, NB, TS etc. He's not exactly doing it solely for the dollar more for passion but I think the buyers would really go for that kind of thing. I know I would. heck look at other seed companies and the hype behind their crosses which are just insane polyhybrids. crosses on crosses on crosses on crosses. and lots of that stuff is fairly stable in regards to intersex and lots of fire. 

all I'm sayin is I know MikeJ could kill the game if he tried. 


imo it seems like people don't care about true breeding and uniformity. All they care for is fire phenos to select from that don't herm.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 11, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> I have a ton of respect for MikeJ in that he is a real breeder. I love how he won't go past a f1 hybrid. No poly's but at the same time I wish he would cross the C99 to SB, NS, KB, NB, TS etc. He's not exactly doing it solely for the dollar more for passion but I think the buyers would really go for that kind of thing. I know I would. heck look at other seed companies and the hype behind their crosses which are just insane polyhybrids. crosses on crosses on crosses on crosses. and lots of that stuff is fairly stable in regards to intersex and lots of fire.
> 
> all I'm sayin is I know MikeJ could kill the game if he tried.
> 
> ...


I asked about new strains, he said his hands were full, but polyphenos we're what he'd likely do, and maybe there would be some magical phenos in there. I agree. I haven't gotten around to much other breeders. I've always felt comfortable ordering from him, he's generous, and I like the classic strains he does, and doesn't make up crazy sounding names for the gear. That's why I aspire to do some polypheno crosses of my own, but it will just be noob breeding...lol. I'd like to add to my base selection though. I'd like to pick up some SSxC99, NorthernBerry, ...I've got KB, NS, SS, SB


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 11, 2017)

That's exciting news I can't wait to see what's in store in the future.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 11, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> That's exciting news I can't wait to see what's in store in the future.


I'm not holding my breath, because it sounds like he has all he can do managing what he has. I was wondering if he had considered White Widow, because it's a classic potent strain. It's crossed his mind. I wouldn't mind seeing one more classic sativa, like Haze, not complaining though!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2017)

The 4 King/NL are gonna be a fine harvest by the looks of things. I do have some of his Blueberry/Haze that will get run again soon. I flowered two aover a year ago and a hermie haze mom don't scare me much. I just might order each of the IBLS that I lack and let the pollen fly.

I bred a Blueberry girl with a Kush/NL and that is a nice combo. Cross should have been the other way but she was my last BB girl and I had that pollen only. Very potent and dank results. I take his stuff to f2 or cross a couple times and then get more from the master!


----------



## Moosehead (Jun 12, 2017)

Day 10


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 12, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Day 10
> 
> View attachment 3959947


I forget, what strains are you starting up in the Aero?


----------



## Moosehead (Jun 12, 2017)

Skunkberry and Kushberry


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 12, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Skunkberry and Kushberry


Cool, have you ever grown out pure Sweet Skunk?


----------



## Moosehead (Jun 12, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Cool, have you ever grown out pure Sweet Skunk?


Not yet.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 12, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Not yet.


Just checking, figured if you did you'd have some sweet pics I'd have to check out 

I popped one a month ago but it's pretty angry with the starting soil makeup and my LED trial veg, KushBerry's were fine which I though was odd considering it's supposed to be a heavy feeder. I know, at seedlings stage they don't need much, but still seemed weird. It's ok though, I have plenty more germing right now.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 16, 2017)

So I chopped SkunkBerry1:


----------



## PKHydro (Jun 17, 2017)

Ah...the foxtail pheno. Looking nice.


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 17, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> So I chopped SkunkBerry1:
> 
> View attachment 3962321 View attachment 3962322 View attachment 3962328 View attachment 3962329


Wow! Very nice! Looks delicious


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2017)

What is bud density on the SB?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 17, 2017)

hillbill said:


> What is bud density on the SB?


It's foxtails, but they're pretty meaty buds. We'll see what happens dried and cured. 

More pumped for the next two plants. Wide, well trained SkunkBerry and NorthernSkunk that are around week 4 or 5 and stink big time.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> It's foxtails, but they're pretty meaty buds. We'll see what happens dried and cured.
> 
> More pumped for the next two plants. Wide, well trained SkunkBerry and NorthernSkunk that are around week 4 or 5 and stink big time.


Been running NS off and on for years. A fave of mine that gets almost black at the end. Very consistent and similar from plant to plant.


----------



## Moosehead (Jun 17, 2017)

A day shy of 4 weeks into flowering:

 

 

 

 

 

 





The next batch 2 weeks in:


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 22, 2017)

Little SkunkBerry1, 2 Z's

Nug:

 

Cure:


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jun 23, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Little SkunkBerry1, 2 Z's
> 
> Nug:
> 
> ...


Very nice job! How does the jar smell?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

KeizerSoze said:


> Very nice job! How does the jar smell?


Thanks, smells fruity. I've smoked some...nice smoke...I'm sure it will improve with the cure...I just jarred it a few days ago. It'll make your heart pound and then chill...doesn't make you overly anxious mentally or make you retarded.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

2 Day 20 NorthernSkunks:


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

NorthernSkunk2 Day 40 looking beautiful... 1 1/2" Wide Buds, pic does no justice.

Looks frosty with a bluish hue, and hairs are pinkish/orange. Fruity Smell.

Several nice sized buds.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 23, 2017)

Day 42 SkunkBerry3

Branches are Arms of Buds

1"- 1 1/4" Wide Buds

Beautiful frosty green buds and Orange Hairs.

Smells Sweet but with a Funk


----------



## hillbill (Jun 23, 2017)

I have 4 KingNL and they are all sticky as hell. Citrus and something like pine on the smell and a couple phenos with one a more compact plant with a bit smaller buds and slightly less frost and a bit rangier with rounded extreme frosty hard buds. Terpines water and sting my eyes when fussing with them. I really like this strain that apparently will not be marketed.

Also have a Northern Skunk at 4 weeks or so and it is so far so good. Always good.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't really know what the King in this is but they are sure smelling like a sappy pine from the Northern Lights!


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 4, 2017)

Skunkberry and Kushberry @ Day 45

 


Kushberry

 


Skunkberry


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2017)

My Peak NL and SS both always are somewhat blue. The Skunk especially. NS most of the time also. Many NS turn almost black late. 

Anyone get phenos in SS that are short, compact with long narrow leaves and long mid dense buds? Also double buds lower limbs that look like comb flowers?


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My Peak NL and SS both always are somewhat blue. The Skunk especially. NS most of the time also. Many NS turn almost black late.
> 
> Anyone get phenos in SS that are short, compact with long narrow leaves and long mid dense buds? Also double buds lower limbs that look like comb flowers?


I did get a short, narrow leaf long flowering SS the one time I grew it out.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2017)

The boy I used to make Bean was like that and it carries through which is fine with me.


----------



## MelonLemon (Jul 5, 2017)

Here's my Northernberry, from Peak Seeds currently at 8 weeks - 2 weeks in Flower / 6 weeks in Veg

I'm using a 300Mars LED in a 2x2 room
5g fabric bag filled with Sea Soil, Worm Castings, Perlite







It's my very first one from Peak Seeds and I'm super happy with Mike J.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 5, 2017)

MelonLemon said:


> Here's my Northernberry, from Peak Seeds currently at 8 weeks - 2 weeks in Flower / 6 weeks in Veg
> 
> I'm using a 300Mars LED in a 2x2 room
> 5g fabric bag filled with Sea Soil, Worm Castings, Perlite
> ...


Oh, I want to see how this turns out!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2017)

Sometimes Mike may have a cross or two that are not listed anywhere. Stuff he's working on refining or new crosses. Never hurts to ask.

I have grown other breeder beans over the last year and the uniformity of Peak anything is awesome. Several hybreeds and polyhybreeds in tent now and a home-bred Northern Skunk is as big and frosty as any!

The King/NL I chopped last week is impressive. Relaxing but very functional with intermittent bouts of confusion. Buds are firm and yield is not bad at all. Smell is elusive today and changing. Piney though. Very sticky and hard to let go of. Two more drying and one gonna go a few days


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 7, 2017)

Day 47


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 7, 2017)

These were about Day 50:

SkunkBerry:

 

NorthernSkunk:


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 7, 2017)

2 confirmed Female KushBerry, Trained. Need some cuttings. Should be ready to clone and flip when two ripening plants get harvested in a week or two. The new growth tells ya the transplant into Sunshine/FFOF blend is working.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 9, 2017)

Day 35 SkunkBerry:
 

Day 35 NorthernSkunk:

 

Frosting Up, Should Start Swelling

This run wasn't the fastest to start throwing pistils when I flipped em.


----------



## ThcGuy (Jul 10, 2017)

Kush Berry at 22 days of Veg. I love the seedling vigor that these little darlings have. I was 100% with germinating these & hopefully I get a bunch of females!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 10, 2017)

Peak stuff is the most uniform within a strain as I have seen. Near perfect there. Even the IBLS are strong and vigorous. The hybreeds just about jump out of the shell and grow with great vigor. No plants are subpar.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 12, 2017)

Looking at their catalog.. I don't want couchlock, I want something with up high and against antisocial behavior.. want something that helps me get up and get shit done, not sleepy, and I want something to perpetuate with stable genes that I can enjoy for a long long time.

I'm looking at the Sweet C99(having c99 genes has me intrigued)... anybody have any thoughts or suggestions for me from their selection?
http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm


----------



## MelonLemon (Jul 12, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I'm looking at the Sweet C99(having c99 genes has me intrigued)... anybody have any thoughts or suggestions for me from their selection?
> http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm


Hi Johnei, if you email MikeJ (Peak Seeds) he has some straight up *Cinderella 99* on hand. It's just not currently in his catalogue. 
(I was chatting with him about it a couple weeks ago, when I asked him if he had any other genetics that weren't listed.) 

MikeJ is a standup guy. His seeds and customer service are worth it. I'm sure if you send him an email and ask, it will probably pan out well.


----------



## MelonLemon (Jul 12, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> Kush Berry at 22 days of Veg. I love the seedling vigor that these little darlings have. I was 100% with germinating these & hopefully I get a bunch of females!


I just got my Kush Berry beans. Planted 2 days ago in some drenched soil. It already has its second set of leaves. 2 days. These beans love to grow! So excited!


----------



## ThcGuy (Jul 12, 2017)

MelonLemon said:


> I just got my Kush Berry beans. Planted 2 days ago in some drenched soil. It already has its second set of leaves. 2 days. These beans love to grow! So excited!


Sounds about right. Mine slowed down at the second set of leaves for a few days and exploded after that short rest.


----------



## PKHydro (Jul 12, 2017)

Currently growing out Mike's Sweet Skunk, C99, SSxC99 and his Skunkberry. Just into their solo cups now....


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 12, 2017)

MelonLemon said:


> I just got my Kush Berry beans. Planted 2 days ago in some drenched soil. It already has its second set of leaves. 2 days. These beans love to grow! So excited!


I'm going to start flowering 2 female KushBerry in about a week.  It'll be the first mostly Indica on-site. Hybrids so far.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm setting up Initiator Lighting. Hoping to shave some time off these 9 week hybrids.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 12, 2017)

Here is my first Adolescent Sweet Skunk:


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 12, 2017)

KushBerry...they like the blended in FFOF during their transplant. Flipping in 1 week.


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 13, 2017)

SSXC99


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2017)

I have an extremely frosty homemade Northern Skunk at 55 days that is getting a nice pineskunk funk. Beginning to fade with red brown pistils more abundant. Like that piney Skunk tone.

I find myself liking the Peak Northern Lights crosses better that their Northern Lights IBL.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 14, 2017)

Day 61 Northern Skunk:


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks familiar, I have one at 55 days. Love this strain.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 14, 2017)

Day 63 SkunkBerry:


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 16, 2017)

Chopped the Kushberry @ Day 55


----------



## ThcGuy (Jul 16, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Chopped the Kushberry @ Day 55


Just out of curiosity, what kind and wattage of light were those grown under? 

Also how do they smell, all I smell in my tent is coffee, I was expecting more of a berry smell.

Looks good!


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 16, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind and wattage of light were those grown under?
> 
> Also how do they smell, all I smell in my tent is coffee, I was expecting more of a berry smell.
> 
> Looks good!


Two 200W LED and a 1000W HPS/MH that I run at either 50% or 75%


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2017)

Moosehead's a show off! Nice awesome and great job. Thanks for the memories! Next?

I think I may soon do more Haze/Blueberry. I guess the mom hermied so Mike ended the project. My first two girls threw nanners late which is no worry to me. Very nice herb though.


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 17, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Moosehead's a show off! Nice awesome and great job. Thanks for the memories! Next?
> 
> I think I may soon do more Haze/Blueberry. I guess the mom hermied so Mike ended the project. My first two girls threw nanners late which is no worry to me. Very nice herb though.


Wait 'til I chop the Skunkberry in a couple of days.. There will be porn. 

I actually just bought an ounce of Blue Dream (haze/berry as far as I know?) online last week. I almost exclusively stick to concentrates these days but it has a nice fruity smell. Do you have any pictures of past grows of it, hillbill?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 17, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Wait 'til I chop the Skunkberry in a couple of days.. There will be porn.


Yup, I'll be filming a few scenes myself


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 18, 2017)

Skunkberry @ Day 58


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 19, 2017)

Day 67 SkunkBerry Chopped:


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 19, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Day 67 SkunkBerry Chopped:


So nice! Good job dude. What was the noticeable difference between Day 60 and Day 67?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 19, 2017)

I'd say hairs turned that we're a little lower on the plant. That last week the trichs were turning really cloudy. And I was defoliating that last week to get light on shaded areas. Part could just be it takes longer for me because I do use some training week 1 and transplanted right at week 1. So it probably should take me longer. I'm still working on my process.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 19, 2017)

What's messed up is my NorthernSkunk is day 64 and at 60 shot out another group of pistils?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

Late pistils are not uncommon. Looks like it is foxtailing which makes trimming harder and adds little real mass. I have a NS at 61 days that is showing amber trichs in most scope views. It will come down soon, real soon.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Late pistils are not uncommon. Looks like it is foxtailing which makes trimming harder and adds little real mass. I have a NS at 61 days that is showing amber trichs in most scope views. It will come down soon, real soon.


It's not ambering much that I can see. It's all cloudy, and the trichs aren't degrading. It just takes longer for me I think. But the plant is struggling to hold up the buds...lol. I'm going to wait because I'm out of room to dry. I've been filling boxes with plants, and I had to clear out the 1x2 so I could dry the SB. No room left. When that is dry I'll take the NS. Then the KushBerry's will go in. Shit, which reminds me I need to clone and transplant those!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> It's not ambering much that I can see. It's all cloudy, and the trichs aren't degrading. It just takes longer for me I think. But the plant is struggling to hold up the buds...lol. I'm going to wait because I'm out of room to dry. I've been filling boxes with plants, and I had to clear out the 1x2 so I could dry the SB. No room left. When that is dry I'll take the NS. Then the KushBerry's will go in. Shit, which reminds me I need to clone and transplant those!


You can put NS in with anything out there in potency and is a joy to grow.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> You can put NS in with anything out there in potency and is a joy to grow.


Can't wait to test it out. Got two more 4 weeks behind it


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 20, 2017)

Kushberry day 52F


















SSXC99 Day 52


----------



## Johnei (Jul 21, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> What's messed up is my NorthernSkunk is day 64 and at 60 shot out another group of pistils?
> 
> View attachment 3981127


This can be from grow room temps and/or hot lights. Seeing the type of yellow some leaves took on, I think something like this is what happened, maybe.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> This can be from grow room temps and/or hot lights. Seeing the type of yellow some leaves took on, I think something like this is what happened, maybe.


Probably...yes, the summer heat sucks...mid eighties in the box. Exhaust is cranking with the XXL dominator hood, but I'm not digging installing AC right now. I'm cranking out a lot of juice as it is. Eventually I'm going to try growing with 600-800w of COBs. As for yellowing, I've been straight Soilless and not loving it. I think I'll do better with an organic buffer. You'll be able to watch as my KushBerry plants run the first blended soil Bloom. (1/2 Sunshine Advanced #4, 1/2 FFOF). Transplanting in preparation for flipping them tonight.


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 21, 2017)

After 6 days drying the KB is ready for cure. I ended up getting 48g from her.


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 21, 2017)

Looks very very tasty amazing herb man! nICE!!


----------



## ThcGuy (Jul 21, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> After 6 days drying the KB is ready for cure. I ended up getting 48g from her.


Do you find it more kush or blueberry dominant?


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 21, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> Do you find it more kush or blueberry dominant?


Are you getting Peak Gear? You won't regret it, and customer service is great IMO.


----------



## ThcGuy (Jul 21, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Are you getting Peak Gear? You won't regret it, and customer service is great IMO.


I'm growing the Kush Berry right now. Currently in Veg. so I'm curious how they turn out in the end.


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 21, 2017)

SSxC99 pheno #2 58 daysF


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 21, 2017)

gotta try peak seeds


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 21, 2017)

Here is my two KushBerry transplanted and trained from 2 gal pots to 5 gal pots (trade gallons)

Custom Plastic Air Pot with Hydrocorn Drainage Layer:



Blended Soil:

2ml each on each nute per gal, self pH's to 5.9
1 Tbsp of Mykos and Azomite
40% Sunshine Advanced #4, 60% Fox Farm Ocean Forest.



KushBerry1:



KushBerry1 Roots:



KushBerry1 Transplanted and Trained:



KushBerry2 Roots:



KushBerry2 Transplanted and Trained:



SweetSkunk is growing up!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2017)

It hurts somewhere deep inside to see a broom set on it's brissels. Nice plants!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 22, 2017)

Day 67 NorthernSkunk Chopped:

    

Hillbill was right about it being hashy/earthy. Very happy with this bud, heavier yielder than SB.


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 22, 2017)

Here's my NL @ day 59F. I can't get a very good shot as she's in the back corner of my scrog. I plan on taking her another week at least. Along with my 3 SSxC99.....I just took my kushberry @ day 57. And she's smelling lovely.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 22, 2017)

johny sunset said:


> Here's my NL @ day 59F. I can't get a very good shot as she's in the back corner of my scrog. I plan on taking her another week at least. Along with my 3 SSxC99.....I just took my kushberry @ day 57. And she's smelling lovely.


Nice!


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 22, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Nice!


Thanks. I'm really happy/ impressed with peekseeds gear. I've still got some NB & TN seeds to try, but I really wanna get some more of his skunk crosses after seeing what's going on in here.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 22, 2017)

johny sunset said:


> Thanks. I'm really happy/ impressed with peekseeds gear. I've still got some NB & TN seeds to try, but I really wanna get some more of his skunk crosses after seeing what's going on in here.


I really want to see that NorthernBerry.


----------



## ThcGuy (Jul 22, 2017)

johny sunset said:


> Here's my NL @ day 59F. I can't get a very good shot as she's in the back corner of my scrog. I plan on taking her another week at least. Along with my 3 SSxC99.....I just took my kushberry @ day 57. And she's smelling lovely.


They look great, awesome job man!

What smell does the Kush Berry have? I'm growing it right now but haven't flipped it yet. Is it more kush or berry?


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 22, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> They look great, awesome job man!
> 
> What smell does the Kush Berry have? I'm growing it right now but haven't flipped it yet. Is it more kush or berry?


Thanks. Definitely more berry leaning, but has a nice kush undertone. Interested to see whst a few weeks in the jar will bring out.


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 22, 2017)

I couldn't wait any longer and chopped the Skunkberry @ Day 62


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## johny sunset (Jul 23, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> View attachment 3982745
> 
> View attachment 3982746
> 
> ...


Well done sir. That's some chunky bud you got there. Do you think it could go longer ? I know my self, it's hard to resist the urge to chop my girls every night when I first take a look.Last night at day 59 there wasnt a speck of amber to be found on any of them but buds look so close to me. Patience is truly a virtue haha.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 23, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> View attachment 3982745
> 
> View attachment 3982746
> 
> ...


You did that SkunkBerry some real Justice! Awesome Job


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 25, 2017)

SkunkBerry - 106 G pull


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 26, 2017)

NorthernSkunk - 111.5 G Pull...So close to that QP!


----------



## KeizerSoze (Jul 27, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> NorthernSkunk - 111.5 G Pull...So close to that QP!
> 
> View attachment 3985092


Impressive... Northern Skunk is very good weed


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 28, 2017)

So the 2 KushBerry we're flipped a few days ago, look very happy, starting the stretch.

2 NorthernSkunk and 1 SkunkBerry just got a good feeding. Now will transition to plain water with some MagSulfur to finish in the final two remaining weeks.



Also, I'm planning to transplant my Sweet Skunk in preparation to flip it in a few weeks. No sex verification yet though. I won't flip untill it shows.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2017)

Northern Skunk dried for a week ready for sample vape. Gonna do the almost antique Vapor Genie because they are unsurpassed for sampling taste and also hit very hard if you are experienced. This strain is awesome, grown for six years or so. 

Crossed a stocky SS to a sticky NL and still get 100% germ. Seeds are huge. Also impregnated the NS with Peak c99 which is fine herb and not as edgy as c99 can be. Still very strong medicine.


----------



## Moosehead (Jul 28, 2017)

Skunkberry after 5 days of drying.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice work and Peak is so solid. The NS I test vaped was like fresh mixed strawberry/cherry koolaid. Don't know where that came from. This one is a knock out! Extremely relaxing and calming. Not much needed for effect, a favorite at my house. I marvel at it's power every time I run it.

This one did not continue to get more dark purple late. Most of my NS do and are mostly deep purple by harvest. Smoke On The Water!


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 7, 2017)

My last two SSXC99 @ day 71......harvest day. I took my other one on day 61. and the early smoke was very nice indeed.


----------



## Abiqua (Aug 22, 2017)

Does anyone know if Peak is still offering just C99 but off the menu? All i have 
seen currently on their site is the SSkunk x C99...which looks great but just wondering...guess i will email tonight and find out...

Also someone mentioned their SS x c99 went maybe 9 weeks and site lists as 10-11....has anyone ran across any super early pheno's?

Thanks all


----------



## ThcGuy (Aug 22, 2017)

Abiqua said:


> Does anyone know if Peak is still offering just C99 but off the menu? All i have
> seen currently on their site is the SSkunk x C99...which looks great but just wondering...guess i will email tonight and find out...
> 
> Also someone mentioned their SS x c99 went maybe 9 weeks and site lists as 10-11....has anyone ran across any super early pheno's?
> ...


I just planted 10 SSxC99 today and the package says 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Abiqua (Aug 22, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> I just planted 10 SSxC99 today and the package says 9-10 weeks.
> View attachment 3999007


yeah dont know what i was reading...psyched myself out...on a male hunt


----------



## Underground Scientist (Aug 23, 2017)

Abiqua said:


> Does anyone know if Peak is still offering just C99 but off the menu? All i have
> seen currently on their site is the SSkunk x C99...which looks great but just wondering...guess i will email tonight and find out...
> 
> Also someone mentioned their SS x c99 went maybe 9 weeks and site lists as 10-11....has anyone ran across any super early pheno's?
> ...


Last I checked C99 was available off menu.


----------



## Abiqua (Aug 23, 2017)

Underground Scientist said:


> Last I checked C99 was available off menu.


Awesome still waiting to hear back, but now I am happy


----------



## ThermalRider (Aug 24, 2017)

I just ordered 2 packs str8 C99 arrived yesterday with freebies...!!
Pay the 20.00 xtra for stealth shipping.....

Hoping to find a nice Thai/Zamal pheno male Zamedelica Ace seeds to cross with Cindy....


----------



## weedemart (Aug 24, 2017)

its my first run of c99 and im pretty happy with the result. the calyx to leaves ratio is very high. topping and keeping the plant low will dramatically increase the yield. my best plant yielded 81gr of premium buds in 2gal pot. not very stinky but sticky with lot of thricome. staking are recommanded. heavy feeder , psbc c99 is very easy to keep healthy and require minimum care/trimming.

theres 2 pheno; one flufly pheno, appear maybe 20-25% of times,produce low yield and take longer to flower; 9week. the other, the keeper imo, have a very short flowering time; 7-8 weeks ,moderate to very high yield,heavy resin production.


----------



## weedemart (Aug 25, 2017)

psbc c99 day 27


----------



## dabby duck (Aug 25, 2017)

weedemart said:


> psbc c99 day 27


Lotta bulk for 27 days...outstanding


----------



## weedemart (Aug 25, 2017)

yeah and its only one of the four main heads. even with staking the plant couldnt stand.

the average height of plants was 5 feet. this one was around 4. my tallest was over 6feet. all height include pots ofc. I didnt expect this strain to stretch that much(3x).


----------



## Underground Scientist (Sep 29, 2017)

What's up guys, been crazy busy...but I'm harvesting my first few KushBerry plants. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 30, 2017)

Northern Skunk kicking it in Nova Scotia.


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 30, 2017)

Abiqua said:


> yeah dont know what i was reading...psyched myself out...on a male hunt





Abiqua said:


> Awesome still waiting to hear back, but now I am happy


 c99 is definitely available and all of a sudden popular (heck yah)....just picked upa pack....
Im also male hunting too and i have been reading some of your posts on breeding.... have any advice for establishing a quick finishing pool or how about making s1 to speed up selection?

Does the c99 male just override everything like Deep chunk, because of its ibl traits....


----------



## Underground Scientist (Oct 1, 2017)

Kp sunshine said:


> Northern Skunk kicking it in Nova Scotia.


I love NorthernSkunk, you're gonna have a nice haul.


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 10, 2017)

Kushberry at 45 days


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 10, 2017)

Skunkberry at 45 Days


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 10, 2017)

Beautiful plants man. Hows the nose on those two?


----------



## Couchland (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, well, look at you. Those are fat!!!
I have to ask though.....
Is that 45 days of 12/12 light schedule or 45 days since you started to see flowers?


----------



## astronomikl (Oct 11, 2017)

their kushberry and blueberry have been catching my eye. I might have to just grab those. I wasnt sure, but after seeing this thread, ......


----------



## topcat (Oct 11, 2017)

astronomikl said:


> their kushberry and blueberry have been catching my eye. I might have to just grab those. I wasnt sure, but after seeing this thread, ......


 The blueberry seeds are a challenge to sprout, as advised. That's why I wanted them, though. They are small, fragile and even though MikeJ put in more than ordered, there were some crushed. I struck out with them but feel like it was my fault and I want to try them again. I'm about to harvest the Sweet Cindy in the next few days and they have magenta (pink) stigmas. You just can't beat the quality of his offerings for the price.


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 11, 2017)

Couchland said:


> Well, well, look at you. Those are fat!!!
> I have to ask though.....
> Is that 45 days of 12/12 light schedule or 45 days since you started to see flowers?


45 days after switching to 12/12.


----------



## Elkhorn (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey I am wondering if anyone has had experience with the outdoor strains from peak particularly the texada (http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm) crosses that claim outdoors finish in mid September?

I have tried some weather resistant strains with mixed success last couple years and am still searching for something more consistent. I have great weather from June until mid sept but it can get very iffy from then on.


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 12, 2017)

Did a little reading last night on Tex Timewarp...I too am interested ....

it has an interesting history...mom was thai and dad was some kind of Cali kush then it got worked in Oregon.All of this was in the era and place of when bb started and i see lots of references that describe it as a sturdier / leafier blueberry.... some even say the two are related.....


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 15, 2017)

Kushberry @ exactly 8 weeks


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 17, 2017)

Kushberry @ Day 58


----------



## astronomikl (Oct 18, 2017)

that kushberry looks good.....what is the smell and the high like?? @Moosehead


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 18, 2017)

Looks extremely leafy.. Skunkberry looks like a much better product, but would have to see more of those. Thanks a lot for showing us.


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 19, 2017)

I gave some Skunkberry clones (about 7 weeks old) to a friend of mine:

 


This is 3 weeks later:


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 19, 2017)

Skunkberry @ Day 60


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 21, 2017)

Skunkberry after 12 weeks curing


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 22, 2017)

I was not impressed with there northern lights, yanked at 1 month 12/12 , I know dude has great strains but my 10 were duds as far as quality goes....


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 22, 2017)

Skunkberry @ 9 weeks


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 22, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Skunkberry @ 9 weeks
> 
> View attachment 4031121
> 
> ...


Those are gnarly mate


----------



## KeizerSoze (Oct 22, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Skunkberry @ 9 weeks
> 
> View attachment 4031121
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Moosehead (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## justsumtomatoes (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone have experience with Peak's Texada crosses?


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 26, 2017)

Just wanted to make a quick report. Oredered a single pack of c99.
Sent cash and got a boatload...30x count...although five or so we're crushed....
I had tails appear in less than 24 hours,but watch those husks...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2017)

dabby duck said:


> Just wanted to make a quick report. Oredered a single pack of c99.
> Sent cash and got a boatload...30x count...although five or so we're crushed....
> I had tails appear in less than 24 hours,but watch those husks...


Peak beans have germed at almost 100% except for Blueberry which I am not worthy of! Been doing other breeder seeds fo a while also but Peak always has a place in my tent.


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 30, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Peak beans have germed at almost 100% except for Blueberry which I am not worthy of! Been doing other breeder seeds fo a while also but Peak always has a place in my tent.


Thanks for your input hillbill...
I just want males lol....I have an outdoor project I am starting by crossing in c99's maturation length...next is the skunk I think....so glad to hear that people still have no problem running some of the classics!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 31, 2017)

dabby duck said:


> Thanks for your input hillbill...
> I just want males lol....I have an outdoor project I am starting by crossing in c99's maturation length...next is the skunk I think....so glad to hear that people still have no problem running some of the classics!


I am running 2 Northern Skunk right now. Also run Sweet Skunk still. Seeds I made for both are 6 years old and germ near 100% stored in cool dry desk drawer! Northern Skunk will hang with all the fad elites in my opinion.


----------



## dabby duck (Nov 7, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I am running 2 Northern Skunk right now. Also run Sweet Skunk still. Seeds I made for both are 6 years old and germ near 100% stored in cool dry desk drawer! Northern Skunk will hang with all the fad elites in my opinion.


 I have been hopping around looking for cbd stuff, but i really want packs of Nl, the blueberry and the skunk......

Did you ever run the King/pink kush?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2017)

dabby duck said:


> I have been hopping around looking for cbd stuff, but i really want packs of Nl, the blueberry and the skunk......
> 
> Did you ever run the King/pink kush?


Hadn't heard or seen that one.


----------



## dabby duck (Nov 7, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Hadn't heard or seen that one.


Hey thanks for answering my nonsense! If you go back in this thread King was available but off menu..I asked but it's gone for now....
What are the pheno's of northern skunk like? Any day smokers or is it better for bed time?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2017)

dabby duck said:


> Hey thanks for answering my nonsense! If you go back in this thread King was available but off menu..I asked but it's gone for now....
> What are the pheno's of northern skunk like? Any day smokers or is it better for bed time?


I do have King x NL which Mike said did not yield enough to pursue. I really like it though and yield is not bad. Not sure what the "King" is. OG or some cross.

No phenos except one that turns almost black late out of NS which I crossed from Peak. Plants are short and stocky with some branching. Hard hitter but useful anytime.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 12, 2017)

dabby duck said:


> Hey thanks for answering my nonsense! If you go back in this thread King was available but off menu..I asked but it's gone for now....
> What are the pheno's of northern skunk like? Any day smokers or is it better for bed time?


There's a few different pheno's that I grew. One was a short NL leaner with very low smell and the other was a stretchy sweet skunk pheno. It was a very sweet smelling plant that had more of a citrus smell when cured. Both pheno's had lots of purpling late in flowering.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 12, 2017)

My SS male I used for my NS cross was short and stocky with long leaves and long narrow buds of mid density. Offspring have held that form in several chucks. Also displays a couple double buds like a comb flower on tip of lower branches. 

My NS are always frosty and potent and most turn almost black late although the bud themselves stay green. I have some Kush/NL F2s ready to flower at will. Peak goods are so solid!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My SS male I used for my NS cross was short and stocky with long leaves and long narrow buds of mid density. Offspring have held that form in several chucks. Also displays a couple double buds like a comb flower on tip of lower branches.
> 
> My NS are always frosty and potent and most turn almost black late although the bud themselves stay green. I have some Kush/NL F2s ready to flower at will. Peak goods are so solid!


I grew out some Kushberry and SSx99. Both were great and easy to grow. You can't beat the quality you get for the low price. I changed it up this round with some Insane Seed Posse gear.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 12, 2017)

I do some BOG and Bodhi and Greenpoint, a lot of Greenpoint! Peak is always in the tent and has been for six years or more.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 12, 2017)

What's your favorite of each breeder? Haven't heard of Green point.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 12, 2017)

Greenpoint, just read through some of the thread here. Big sale right now! Bodhi Space Monkey is excellent and Secret Chief at night but many are raved about. I've done a lot of Peak and Peak crosses I've made.


----------



## dirtonlygrower (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi all,

I just signed up today because I wanted to comment on peakseedsbc

Mike was really great to deal with. I ordered Texada Skunk and Northern Berry, he recommended it as I was growing in a cooler, wet area. He said that the Texada Skunk was very mold resistant and I can assure you that it is.

I got my seeds quickly and germinated a few days after. For some reason only one of the Northern Berry germinated. I let Mike know this via email and re responded within a day or so and sent me replacement seeds for free. 

He seems to be a real stand up guy. Cheap seeds, good genetics, straight shooter.

I can highly recommend.


----------



## dabby duck (Nov 17, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Greenpoint, just read through some of the thread here. Big sale right now! Bodhi Space Monkey is excellent and Secret Chief at night but many are raved about. I've done a lot of Peak and Peak crosses I've made.


I have a line on greenpoint, but with only these two males as donors.....Stardawg or Polar Bear OG male? Have they changed it up much for males? just wondering on these packs age 


Peak NL is on its way too, haven't tried my own hand at NL since 99? Should be a ruckus....


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2017)

Stardawg male in the crosses really let's the female show.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Dec 17, 2017)

Can't speak more highly of this dudes gear. I have grown out his skunkberry, northernberry, sweet skunk, northernights, c99, and time warp. The northernberry were some of the frostiest ladies that i had that year. I even ended up with a strange pheno that has pink and red pistils from some f2 seeds I made. No where can you get quality seeds for such a great price!!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2017)

I have 2 Northern Skunk I made from Peak beans years ago at 60 days and both are extremely dark purple and frosty too. A few trichs going amber but still a lot of clear also. Maybe a week or so out. 

Also have 2 Kush x Northern Lights at 33 days that are very compact and building buds early. I've had a stretchier pheno but not this run. Hard to really train but all is well. When these are done I have some modern stuff I haven’t run, about 15 strains mostly Greenpoint.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 17, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have 2 Northern Skunk I made from Peak beans years ago at 60 days and both are extremely dark purple and frosty too. A few trichs going amber but still a lot of clear also. Maybe a week or so out.
> 
> Also have 2 Kush x Northern Lights at 33 days that are very compact and building buds early. I've had a stretchier pheno but not this run. Hard to really train but all is well. When these are done I have some modern stuff I haven’t run, about 15 strains mostly Greenpoint.


Ha! That’s too funny.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Dec 17, 2017)

My brother just took down 4 Cindy's and is getting ready to chuck some pollen on a shorter fatter pheno that still has slim leaves. Smells like minty pineapple. He's also got a wierd cindy pheno that is flowering heavy on 18/6. I told him to hit it with some pollen too... maybe end up with a faster finishing c99. 

I always have a couple peak lines going. I love those old school genetics... never fails. Haven't tried any of the kush crosses... but in my opinion kush is overrated anyway. Maybe I'm a bit biased tho... I'm a sativa kinda guy


----------



## Couchland (Dec 17, 2017)

The names are the same but all those strains are much improved, he's been working on them since the 90's. No imagination for branding, I guess.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 17, 2017)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> He's also got a wierd cindy pheno that is flowering heavy on 18/6. I told him to hit it with some pollen too... maybe end up with a faster finishing c99.


What he found is an autoflower.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Dec 17, 2017)

It is... but it isn't. It's been in a veg state for a year or more. We've been taking cuts of it for several runs. It's only been the last 3 months or more that the pre flowers started to clump up into actual clusters. He has a decent male that he's gonna dust the short stocky frosty pheno. I told him to hit other one too and see what the f2's do. If its a true auto... it won't show until the f2 stage of that particular line. Probably only 25% ratio. Inbreed that line to stabilize.... but I have my doubts it's a true auto. If anything, I think it could bring an early finish to the c99 line... or It could be complete garbage. Only time will tell.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Dec 18, 2017)

id love to see some more pics in here, not too many documented peakseeds grows out there. i grabbed a pack of northern skunk and skunkberry about a month ago.. one of those two are next in line for me, im thinking northern skunk based on all the glowing reviews here.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 18, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> id love to see some more pics in here, not too many documented peakseeds grows out there. i grabbed a pack of northern skunk and skunkberry about a month ago.. one of those two are next in line for me, im thinking northern skunk based on all the glowing reviews here.


Can't lose with either of those.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Dec 18, 2017)

I tried to throw up some shots of a northern lights/c99 grow and bud shots but the pictures were coming up as thumb nails instead of full sized pictures. I' a newbie on this site.


----------



## astronomikl (Dec 20, 2017)

man I have been tossing around the idea of either his kush berry or his blueberry....... which is better?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 20, 2017)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> It is... but it isn't. It's been in a veg state for a year or more. We've been taking cuts of it for several runs. It's only been the last 3 months or more that the pre flowers started to clump up into actual clusters. He has a decent male that he's gonna dust the short stocky frosty pheno. I told him to hit other one too and see what the f2's do. If its a true auto... it won't show until the f2 stage of that particular line. Probably only 25% ratio. Inbreed that line to stabilize.... but I have my doubts it's a true auto. If anything, I think it could bring an early finish to the c99 line... or It could be complete garbage. Only time will tell.


Some strains get a lil pissy when kept in veg too long and go for it. Can try changing lights to 24/0. May help a bit.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Dec 20, 2017)

Haven't done the kushberry. The blueberry can be a cock to germinate. I had to rough the seedhauls up a bit with sandpaper to get them to go. It was good smoke tho. I love the skunkberry line.


Thefarmer12 said:


> Some strains get a lil pissy when kept in veg too long and go for it. Can try changing lights to 24/0. May help a bit.


 I hear you man.... I think my brother is done with that particular pheno. He just put the mother into flower a couple days ago. The smoke for the cuts was nice.... I just hate trying to root cutting that have been in flower before. They grow all screwed up for the first little bit... takes forever to get them to root too.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2017)

My 2 Northern Skunk are at 9 weeks and very close. One has longer and a bit thinner buds and both have all black/grape leaves with green calyx and mostly brown pistils. Both are very frosty with extra strong stems. Robust. Very strong strain!

I have 2 Kush x Northern Lights F2s at 5 weeks that are making buds with one much more dense @nd chunkier in the bud structure. Lots of trichs and both are healthy.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2017)

I have run peaks Kushberry, Texadax skunk, NLx Texada, Northernskunk, and his sweetskunk. Had a pheno of the kushberry that was a perfect mix of the two. All were great genetics, but out of those the KB and TS were my favorite. I am currently running his skunkberry and c99. They both are halfway through week 4 of flowering and have me very excited. I cant seem to do a journal or upload pictures due to site issues? 
After 20+ years of growing I very highly recommend PeakseedsBC. Mikej certainly has some special beans.
Great prices, Great genetics, and Great customer service.

If they do upload, the first picture is a Texadaskunk and the second two are the kushberry
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2017)

Seeing as how those pics worked Ill post some more lol
next up was a super short northernskunk pheno


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2017)

A taller northernskunk pheno


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2017)

Just a few randoms


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2017)

A few more of the kushberry


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 21, 2017)

All of the plants pictured were treated like s%@t to be honest. As you can tell by my tarp walls the setup was pretty ghetto to say the least lol Nighttime temps down into the mid to high 50s at times lol Had a hard time even getting up to 75-76 with lights on. 
Even my soil mix was very poor at the time. I can only work with what I have access to here lol 
These plants were grown with pro mix hp base, ewc, gaia green powerbloom, and gaia green alfa meal. every second watering was molasses until the last month, then just RO water. If I remember right these pics were all taken the day of harvest or the day before.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Dec 22, 2017)

That's the beauty of mj's lines. You can abuse them and they take it well. I usually put a couple field ladies out and about and even in drought conditions them seem to keep on trekking.

Very user friendly...forgiving of many mistakes. 

I love the color change on those girls GreenHighlander. They look good for being abused


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 22, 2017)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> That's the beauty of mj's lines. You can abuse them and they take it well. I usually put a couple field ladies out and about and even in drought conditions them seem to keep on trekking.
> 
> Very user friendly...forgiving of many mistakes.
> 
> I love the color change on those girls GreenHighlander. They look good for being abused


Thank you
Again there is good reason I recommend peakseedsbc to everyone. Anyone looking for the real c99 he has it. I ran some outdoors this past year, it did great but only had 5-6 weeks flowering before I took them down. 3 of the 5 females were the notorious rotten meat pheno, the other two were pineapple. Even though they were nowhere near finished the smoke was AMAZING!!! That is why I am so excited for the current batch of SB and c99. The c99 seem to start off flowering so slow almost lame, then around week 4 they start forming faster then any strain I have done. Its really enjoyable to watch lol
I will be working my way through mikes whole lineup. Currently have them all to go through.
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2017)

Two Sleeskunk x Sweet Skunk curing now, last seeds of some I’ve grown for at least 6 years and are all spicy and lemon and sweat. Strong cross! Two homemade Northern Skunk at 9 weeks and within days or hours. All leaves are deed black purple. Trichs are showing more amber quickly. Also have 2 Kush x Northern Lights F2s at 37 days and very strong compact Hindu Kush type structure. They smell hashy and dopey right now. One is so impressive with those big chunky nugs.

Just planted 4 Bodhi Space Monkey F2s and 4 Greenpoint California Cannon this morning.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 23, 2017)

Figured I would throw up some pics from just before lights on.Skunkberry and c99s end of week 4 of flowering.


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 23, 2017)

Here's one of my Peakseedsbc C99's with an ACE ZAMADELICA male (Thai Pheno) producing some offspring....!!
Sorry for the HPS washout, tried to filter them some..


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 23, 2017)

From the stability I have seen from his strains I would imagine they would be great breeding stock. 
Pheno hunting means popping ten beans then choosing the best out of the 5 or 6 females you get. All will be good but a few will be amazing. Also out of 10 sb I got 9 females, and out of the 12 c99 I got 10 females. The other strains I have done have all been 50/50 pretty much.
Goodluck with your plant mating 
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Dec 24, 2017)

GreenHighlander said:


> From the stability I have seen from his strains I would imagine they would be great breeding stock.
> Pheno hunting means popping ten beans then choosing the best out of the 5 or 6 females you get. All will be good but a few will be amazing. Also out of 10 sb I got 9 females, and out of the 12 c99 I got 10 females. The other strains I have done have all been 50/50 pretty much.
> Goodluck with your plant mating
> Cheers


Most of Mike's strains are very consistent from plant to plant and a dream to cross in or out of the family. I have crosses and rebred IBLs that are up to six years old and germ near 100%. Very sure sexing with no duds or herms. The worst that can happen is an occasional runt. Peak is easy to grow across the board. Very well done. Those who know......know.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 24, 2017)

Just wanted to let anyone who might be interested in following along with this run of skunkberry and c99, or who might like to watch all my future peakseedsbc grows, I can now do a journal and will be logging it all there.
I think I added it to my signature right lol Please let me know if I didn't
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2017)

Two homemade Peak Northern Skunk chopped, leaves almost black and more amber last couple days. Wife's nose says they smell like lemon and marijuana. Extreme trich coverage on bud leaves. Always a killer strain that will not throw you to the couch! Buds usually smell very dopey or hashy after cure. Nothing quiet here! I have a 6 year love affair with this cross!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 28, 2017)

I updated my journal for anyone wanting to see a buncha different Skunkberry and c99 plants at day 40 of flowering.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenhighlanders-basic-medical-grow.955787/
Cheers


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 28, 2017)

c99 flowering in a solo cup. have 1 male 1 female each of c99 and blueberry. pollinated a branch of each female with blueberry pollen yesterday. will pollinate a branch of each female with c99 pollen once it starts dropping.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 29, 2017)

couple close up shots of c99 buds


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2017)

I chopped my own NS on Wednesday at 69 days and the low odor NL mom has been overpowered by some funky, topsoil, skunk on the nose. Some lemon!

My two KN F2s are making some nice buds with one is seemingly al around superior to this point. Very compact plants with large buds one denser, rounder and bigger than the other.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 29, 2017)

Some PeakseedsBC c99 sexiness


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 30, 2017)

Beautiful cola Greenhighlander.. tasty' frosty' lookn' ..!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 30, 2017)

ThermalRider said:


> Beautiful cola Greenhighlander.. tasty' frosty' lookn'View attachment 4065444 ..!!


Thank you. I appreciate the kind words.
I think so too. Did I mention how even before finishing a full run I am in love with this strain? lol
I wish I could even take credit. My experience so far with the strains from peak is why I even joined this site.
I just want to share with people how simple it is to grow good medicine with good genetics, following some basic rules of thumb.
The fact that I have even produced anything acceptable is completely due to the genetics and certainly not so much my skill . Both of my last two setups have been about as ghetto as I have run since I was 15 lol (20+ years ago)
Now that I am a legal grower I hope to eventually build my dream space and continue my love affair.
I will continue to share my experience on here. 
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 31, 2017)

New pics up in my grow journal of one of the c99s I have pegged as a keeper.
Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2017)

Is that straight c99? I looked on peak website but only seen c99xskunk and did not notice an offering for just c99. I would like to get a few different breeder's versions of c99. Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is that straight c99? I looked on peak website but only seen c99xskunk and did not notice an offering for just c99. I would like to get a few different breeder's versions of c99. Cheers


It is just the straight c99 not the c99xss. I forgot they aren't advertised lol I would shoot him an email. He responds pretty quick.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 1, 2018)

Few more c99 porn shots


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is just the straight c99 not the c99xss. I forgot they aren't advertised lol I would shoot him an email. He responds pretty quick.
> Cheers


Thanks, I believe someone told me he didn't advertise them. I'll have to inquire about those. Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 3, 2018)

Few porn shots of the first c99 lady to get chopped. Need meds and the room. Day 47 of flowering. Funky cheese/rotten meat pheno. Lowest yielder .
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 4, 2018)

few shots of a skunkberry day 48 of flower


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 6, 2018)

New and probably last pics of this round of peakseedsbc are up in my journal. 
I am trying to decide what to run next other then c99
I have the kushxnl, kushxskunk, kush berry,nothernberry. I have done kushberry before which was amazing. I am trying to choose between the northernberry or kushxskunk.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 10, 2018)

The first c99 I get to try is the fastest finishing, lowest yielding, pineapple pheno. All I can say is it is amazing. Even being taken early, not fully dried or cured, it is a mouth full of pineapple sativa deliciousness. It is very up, long lasting , with the feeling of an energetic warm hug lol All is good in the world and mental focus is off the charts. 
 
 
PeakseedsBC's c99 will never leave my stable. Can't wait for the girls left to finish.
Cheers


----------



## globalz (Jan 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> The first c99 I get to try is the fastest finishing, lowest yielding, pineapple pheno. All I can say is it is amazing. Even being taken early, not fully dried or cured, it is a mouth full of pineapple sativa deliciousness. It is very up, long lasting , with the feeling of an energetic warm hug lol All is good in the world and mental focus is off the charts.
> View attachment 4070873
> View attachment 4070874
> PeakseedsBC's c99 will never leave my stable. Can't wait for the girls left to finish.
> Cheers


How fast did it finish in?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 10, 2018)

globalz said:


> How fast did it finish in?


Those pictures are at 50 days I do believe. I cut it the next day. 2 of the 3 c99 left to finish will be done by 8 weeks. The longest, by 9 weeks is my guess.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 14, 2018)

One of the grapefruit c99s about to get a trim job. Cut on day 55 of flowering. 50-75% of trich were cloudy, the rest clear. No amber to be found. Just how I like to cut my sativas .
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2018)

Two of my Kush x Northern Lights F2s have been chopped at 60 days with a lot of black-grape leaves and both throwing a few nanners. One is very thick budded with large round buds and about as frosty as anything I’ve grown. The second is darker but leaner with less trichs on leaves. Both show mostly cloudy with amber now in all scope shots as well. They are stinkin' up the house. Smells like earth and freshly trimmed Christmas trees. (Trimmed like snipping at the plantation in the summer for shaping.). Never noticed manners before as I have run these several times as well as The original pack from Mike.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 14, 2018)

some c99 nugs


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 14, 2018)

Skunkberry day 56 of flowering


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> The first c99 I get to try is the fastest finishing, lowest yielding, pineapple pheno. All I can say is it is amazing. Even being taken early, not fully dried or cured, it is a mouth full of pineapple sativa deliciousness. It is very up, long lasting , with the feeling of an energetic warm hug lol All is good in the world and mental focus is off the charts.
> View attachment 4070873
> View attachment 4070874
> PeakseedsBC's c99 will never leave my stable. Can't wait for the girls left to finish.
> Cheers


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bros-grimm-c99.736270/

That's where your beans originally came from, ran it for 3 years. When Frost Bros. closed shop, he gifted the seed to MJ at Peak.
It was my fav. strain for several years, yield was shit but I didn't care. Best grown scrog, cuz' it was tough to keep upright.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 15, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bros-grimm-c99.736270/
> 
> That's where your beans originally came from, ran it for 3 years. When Frost Bros. closed shop, he gifted the seed to MJ at Peak.
> It was my fav. strain for several years, yield was shit but I didn't care. Best grown scrog, cuz' it was tough to keep upright.


I was also told that it is THE original bg c99. I am ok with the yields as I am just growing to provide my own medicine.The grapefruit pheno yields slightly higher. As far as I know the grapefruit pheno was the one used for the re release from some other breeders. The grapefruit pheno is ok but for me I love the pineapple pheno. That is the killer c99.
 
Grapefruit pheno


And my number one gal the pineapple pheno c99 (the real c99 lol)
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2018)

Skunkberry day 65 of flowering
 
 
 

Having now run roughly half of his catalogue,Big shout out to MikeJ at PeakseedsBC. Thank you for making such great genetics affordable to those of us who otherwise wouldn't be able to afford them.
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2018)

Mike's philosophy of working and refining IBLs and pretty simple f1s is rare these days, especially in North America.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Mike's philosophy of working and refining IBLs and pretty simple f1s is rare these days, especially in North America.


I am learning this. Makes me feel old lol I certainly do not dispute some of the fire being created other ways. But there was a time it actually took considerable time of working a cross before it was considered stable. ALL of the PeakSeedsBC strains I have run have shown amazing stability and uniformity from seed. Usually seem to come down to two phenos. One being one parent dominant, the other being the other parent. I have yet to have a single seed finish that was low grade. Even the ones I fucked up bad lol 
I honestly just love that he has so obviously put his time in with some fire and long proven genetics, and then decided not to be greedy, and offer them at ridiculously low prices for what they are. To me this shows MikeJ has great personal character. Let alone a great sense of ethical business. 
I look forward to continuing my way through his lineup. Northernberry is next and hopefully his full on blueberry. If not I may run the kushberry again. Man I miss my keeper of that one.
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2018)

His plants are extremely uniform within each strain and never weak. I'm not sure I have seen any hermies in maybe 7 years. I need to restock his NL and Skunk and maybe c99.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

hillbill said:


> His plants are extremely uniform within each strain and never weak. I'm not sure I have seen any hermies in maybe 7 years. I need to restock his NL and Skunk and maybe c99.


How does Peak’s stuff compare to some other gear you run?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> How does Peak’s stuff compare to some other gear you run?


In 23 years of growing incredible and sometimes not so incredible genetics. MikeJs genetics are right up there with any I have ever run. In my opinion he is hands down the most under rated breeder going.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> How does Peak’s stuff compare to some other gear you run?


If you wanna take the time I am pretty sure I have posted the pictures I have of peaks strains I have run pages back in this thread. For the almost 3 years now I have been running Mikes gear I have been amazed he is not better known, or charging much more for his beans lol
I first went with him because of prices, but also because I simply could not find a bad post about his gear other then some post about a scam site that tried to use a similar name.
I put my entire growing rep on the fact you will not regret the $40 spent on any of his strains.
Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> In 23 years of growing incredible and sometimes not so incredible genetics. MikeJs genetics are right up there with any I have ever run. In my opinion he is hands down the most under rated breeder going.
> Cheers


I agree, and the prices and freebies are something else.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I agree, and the prices and freebies are something else.


I got two freebies with my order last spring. b grades and nl x texada. Haven't run the B grades, but the NL x T was done outdoor with the c99. The c99 held up to the fall rains like a champ, NL x T not so much. She had mold issues. But also had huge and dense colas compared to the c99
Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> If you wanna take the time I am pretty sure I have posted the pictures I have of peaks strains I have run pages back in this thread. For the almost 3 years now I have been running Mikes gear I have been amazed he is not better known, or charging much more for his beans lol
> I first went with him because of prices, but also because I simply could not find a bad post about his gear other then some post about a scam site that tried to use a similar name.
> I put my entire growing rep on the fact you will not regret the $40 spent on any of his strains.
> Cheers


I’ve been running his gear for 4 years and can’t believe more people don’t support him. I had a SSxC99 that tasted like Rockets. Mmmm


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I got two freebies with my order last spring. b grades and nl x texada. Haven't run the B grades, but the NL x T was done outdoor with the c99. The c99 held up to the fall rains like a champ, NL x T not so much. She had mold issues. But also had huge and dense colas compared to the c99
> Cheers


I ran his NS here in Nova Scotia and it didn’t have any mold. I have the TTxNL and was debating it or TTxSS but think I will think a bit more.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I ran his NS here in Nova Scotia and it didn’t have any mold. I have the TTxNL and was debating it or TTxSS but think I will think a bit more.


Fellow Scotian. Nice!!
I am about as far north as possible. The Texada Skunk is a very badass strain. I am sure I posted pics of it in this thread. From my experience with his strains without a doubt go with the c99. It is not on his website you have to email and ask. But is an incredible sativa. One pheno of the pineapple phenos finishes in 7 weeks. It is my personal favorite strain at this point. Especially with a head start it will kill it outside.
Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Fellow Scotian. Nice!!
> I am about as far north as possible. The Texada Skunk is a very badass strain. I am sure I posted pics of it in this thread. From my experience with his strains without a doubt go with the c99. It is not on his website you have to email and ask. But is an incredible sativa. One pheno of the pineapple phenos finishes in 7 weeks. It is my personal favorite strain at this point. Especially with a head start it will kill it outside.
> Cheers


You think the C99 will finish here? I would never have thought that.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I’ve been running his gear for 4 years and can’t believe more people don’t support him. I had a SSxC99 that tasted like Rockets. Mmmm


I have been eyeing that cross. I was not able to get the regular ss to perform. Was certainly my growing style and setup. Shitty climate control and my soil mix was nowhere near strong enough for that heavy feeding bitch lol She sure was purdy though.
 
Other then the c99 Pineapple pheno in my grow journal. The following Kushberry that I made into a mother, is my other favorite so far. It had the most incredible kushy blueberry smell and was a perfect nightcap for bedtime. cloned super easy and was just all around sexy as fuck lol To open a jar of it cured was to smell happiness haha
 
Lower bud
 
Top bud
 
MikeJ Kushberry greatness tortured to shit in all her greatness 
 
I miss that gal 
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> You think the C99 will finish here? I would never have thought that.


I don't think, I from experience know. Outdoor last year with her is the whole reason I ran her inside. If you are on the mainland , not only will it finish, but I would bet my left nut you will also have the best outdoor out of anyone you know.
Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I don't think, I from experience know. Outdoor last year with her is the whole reason I ran her inside. If you are on the mainland , not only will it finish, but I would bet my left nut you will also have the best outdoor out of anyone you know.
> Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I don't think, I from experience know. Outdoor last year with her is the whole reason I ran her inside. If you are on the mainland , not only will it finish, but I would bet my left nut you will also have the best outdoor out of anyone you know.
> Cheers


You have me thinking now. Lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> You have me thinking now. Lol


Do not even think about it. Unless you know one of the many hermits around the province rocking killer gear from many years ago and can get clones, get yourself c99 from peakseeds. Even the TS did amazing outside, I am just a sativa guy other then for bed, so c99 is where it is at.
Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Do not even think about it. Unless you know one of the many hermits around the province rocking killer gear from many years ago and can get clones, get yourself c99 from peakseeds. Even the TS did amazing outside, I am just a sativa guy other then for bed, so c99 is where it is at.
> Cheers





GreenHighlander said:


> Do not even think about it. Unless you know one of the many hermits around the province rocking killer gear from many years ago and can get clones, get yourself c99 from peakseeds. Even the TS did amazing outside, I am just a sativa guy other then for bed, so c99 is where it is at.
> Cheers


I’m only about a hour from the CB border so not sure if that’s inland enough and I’m close to the Strait. I do have access to R2 and I made a sweet R2 x Kushberry cross last year. I’m growing away from sleepy indica’s too.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 22, 2018)

Get the c99 and you will never look back lol


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Get the c99 and you will never look back lol


Thank you.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have been eyeing that cross. I was not able to get the regular ss to perform. Was certainly my growing style and setup. Shitty climate control and my soil mix was nowhere near strong enough for that heavy feeding bitch lol She sure was purdy though.
> View attachment 4077446
> Other then the c99 Pineapple pheno in my grow journal. The following Kushberry that I made into a mother, is my other favorite so far. It had the most incredible kushy blueberry smell and was a perfect nightcap for bedtime. cloned super easy and was just all around sexy as fuck lol To open a jar of it cured was to smell happiness haha
> View attachment 4077448
> ...


I have some that smells like Strawberry Kush. I've grown out 2 phenos for sure. One plant had signature smell.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jan 24, 2018)

Here's a NorthernSkunk Throwback 

A Friend Favorite

 

That plant was ridiculous looking.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Here's a NorthernSkunk Throwback
> 
> I have been vaping through a jar of Northern Skunk and it will throw you back! Been growing her about 7years.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 27, 2018)

Going to send a MO for a couple packs of c99 in the next couple days. How many females do you think I'll need to find a pineapple pheno? Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Going to send a MO for a couple packs of c99 in the next couple days. How many females do you think I'll need to find a pineapple pheno? Cheers


It was roughly a 50/50 split from my experience. I think I popped 12 seeds and got 9 females. 4 were pineapple and 5 were grapefruit maybe.
I would also like to add the longer the grapefruit is in the jar the more I like it. Both pineapple and grapefruit are still getting better everyday it seems.
Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 27, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It was roughly a 50/50 split from my experience. I think I popped 12 seeds and got 9 females. 4 were pineapple and 5 were grapefruit maybe.
> I would also like to add the longer the grapefruit is in the jar the more I like it. Both pineapple and grapefruit are still getting better everyday it seems.
> Cheers


Thanks mate. I had some grape god from next generations that had a wonderful grapey grapefruit flavor so I'll dig something like that as well. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 28, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> You think the C99 will finish here? I would never have thought that.


I reached out to mike for his opinion on running Cindy outdoors......”Hi, I do have C99 available, all seed packs the same price. I have had good reports from outdoors. My thoughts are this...... C99 is an excellent fast flowering sativa but I find that the impressive growths occurs at the end of the flowering cycle. The tops grow too large for the spindly stems to support. I didn't think this would lend well to outdoor growing as you want them finishing up in late September and not waiting for the "impressive growth" at that point when the weather might not be so great. I have no first hand experience with it outdoors. I have a couple Hawaiian customers who love it outdoors but that doesn't help you much. I guess if you had great weather through September you'd be fine. Wish I could be more specific but I don't offer any guarantees for outdoor growing.”

I’m near Toronto, so if we have s summer like last i think she would would do amazing.....guess there’s only way way to find out


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thanks mate. I had some grape god from next generations that had a wonderful grapey grapefruit flavor so I'll dig something like that as well. Thanks for the reply.


Hi


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thanks mate. I had some grape god from next generations that had a wonderful grapey grapefruit flavor so I'll dig something like that as well. Thanks for the reply.


I always wanted to try Next Generations gear but never pulled the trigger. Ran joti god and liked the flavour. Bet next generation has the real godbud.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 28, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Hi
> 
> I always wanted to try Next Generations gear but never pulled the trigger. Ran joti god and liked the flavour. Bet next generation has the real godbud.


I ran grape god in 2009 and again in 2010-2011 and both times it was solid and a great plant. I let her go because she was very mold prone. Just a hint at 60% humidity and she would mold out, so I had to run a dehumidifier and keep the flower room around 40% or I'd have to chop the large colas before they were ready.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2018)

How long is the return time when sending in a money order to peak? I sent mine on 1/29/18 and I live in Northern Oregon so not too far from BC, just curious. I included my email so I figure MJ will email once he ships out but I'm just being a curious little monkey.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 6, 2018)

Has mike sent you a confirmation email yet? He usually does when he receives the money


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Has mike sent you a confirmation email yet? He usually does when he receives the money


Naw not yet I figured the letter got there friday or saturday and I'm sure he's gotta deposit the MO to make sure it's good so that'll take a few days too. I'm guessing he'll email later this wk or early next week.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How long is the return time when sending in a money order to peak? I sent mine on 1/29/18 and I live in Northern Oregon so not too far from BC, just curious. I included my email so I figure MJ will email once he ships out but I'm just being a curious little monkey.


I didn't usually ask for a confirmation, so I'm not much help...I was just curious what you chose? Edit - Ahh...should've looked back C99 right? Never ran it, lots of people like it from what I see. Just smoked some NorthernSkunk the other day. Potent and smooth all cured up. Has like a Lemon Hashy taste to me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2018)

Two packs of the c99. I'll probably go back for his BB and SS just for some strong genetics to cross back with in the near future.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

After running most of his gear I am waiting on ordering more c99, BB and more skunkberry
Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm kinda hoping MJ throws in some skunkberry or something else for me to sample. I didn't ask for freebies because I had already asked for a price break on two packs.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> After running most of his gear I am waiting on ordering more c99, BB and more skunkberry
> Cheers


I enjoyed growing SkunkBerry, but I didn't enjoy the smoke as much. NS won in blind smoke tests.

Still have KushBerry beans, grew the Strawberry pheno. I have SS beans I've yet to mess with.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

C99 is hands down my favorite at this point. I have run KB, NS,SS,TS,SB, and currently have NB and KS on the go. C99 is an amazing sativa, cant say enough good about it. TS is close, at least the keeper I found. But C99 has it beat by a fair margin. The KB keeper I found was just straight blueberry kush and an incredible indica. 
The skunkberry is by far the most slap you in your face hybrid smoke I have had in a while. Has a similar flavor and smoke to the KB but doesn't put you to sleep as quick.
MikeJ has some great gear he is working with and that puts up with stresses alot of gear doesn't.
Cheers


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How long is the return time when sending in a money order to peak? I sent mine on 1/29/18 and I live in Northern Oregon so not too far from BC, just curious. I included my email so I figure MJ will email once he ships out but I'm just being a curious little monkey.


Took 13 days to reach peakseedsbc from the east coast.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2018)

So just wanted to give a smoke report on the Skunkberry I took down at day 70.
After switching from skunk smelling to blueberry during flowering. It is now curing to a pretty intense skunk smell. The smoke has a powerful skunk taste on inhale, and has a blueberry after taste upon exhale. It is actually pretty cool lol
I can say this is a strong strain. Hits pretty quick with a fairly even head body effect. Still makes my cheeks feel warm too .
I will absolutely be ordering more Skunkberry once I hear back from MikeJ.
Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2018)

Got an email last nite that beans have been sent so should be here in the next couple days. Slayer


----------



## llnknth (Feb 8, 2018)

you never have to worry about your peak order....stand up company,i cant praise their customer service enough..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2018)

llnknth said:


> you never have to worry about your peak order....stand up company,i cant praise their customer service enough..


Naw I wasn't really worried. I've read nothing but solid reviews and my brother has used peak in the past. I would have if I knew he had c99 all these years. I was going to try his blueberry but I was one of the lucky ones you actually grew out the original offspring from DJ's genetics given to Dutch Passion and didn't want to judge peak based on blueberry.

Unfortunately all breeders seem to have bred out the retarded crinkle leaf variations in the blueberry line and that is where the magic was. My runt slow growing purple stem crinkle leaf cut from a 10pk from dutch passion 2002 was one of the best cultivars I've grown. I haven't seen anyone with a similar cut since but the bud literally looked just like this stock photo that DP has used since at least 2001. Long story short I have high ass standards for blueberry, if it ain't like that old cut I pass.





But c99, I have no past history and I'm positive Mike's will be just what I'm looking for, pineapple


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2018)

4 of my personal chuck of Northern Skunk x C99 hit the towel yesterday. can't remember specifics on it but I have about 100 seeds, the biggest brown/tan speckled Seeds I have ever seen.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Naw I wasn't really worried. I've read nothing but solid reviews and my brother has used peak in the past. I would have if I knew he had c99 all these years. I was going to try his blueberry but I was one of the lucky ones you actually grew out the original offspring from DJ's genetics given to Dutch Passion and didn't want to judge peak based on blueberry.
> 
> Unfortunately all breeders seem to have bred out the retarded crinkle leaf variations in the blueberry line and that is where the magic was. My runt slow growing purple stem crinkle leaf cut from a 10pk from dutch passion 2002 was one of the best cultivars I've grown. I haven't seen anyone with a similar cut since but the bud literally looked just like this stock photo that DP has used since at least 2001. Long story short I have high ass standards for blueberry, if it ain't like that old cut I pass.
> 
> ...


I can say without a doubt MikeJ has both the original C99 and the original blueberry. If I ever receive a reply to the emails I have sent since the new year, I will be ordering both.
Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 4 of my personal chuck of Northern Skunk x C99 hit the towel yesterday. can't remember specifics on it but I have about 100 seeds, the biggest brown/tan speckled Seeds I have ever seen.


That's awesome. My next order is gonna be those two. Need to see what the C99 fuss is about.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2018)

Also if you want to see his c99 and skunkberry both are in my journal.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> That's awesome. My next order is gonna be those two. Need to see what the C99 fuss is about.


I just finished my first run with c99 after reading and hearing the hype for years now. I can say the hype is very much deserved. It is a fantastically easy to grow kickass sativa. I love her. I prefer the pineapple over the grapefruit pheno but now after them both spending time in jars. Can say they are both kickass. I will always have jars of c99 in my life lol
Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I just finished my first run with c99 after reading and hearing the hype for years now. I can say the hype is very much deserved. It is a fantastically easy to grow kickass sativa. I love her. I prefer the pineapple over the grapefruit pheno but now after them both spending time in jars. Can say they are both kickass. I will always have jars of c99 in my life lol
> Cheers


Nice, that's why I was intrigued by the C99/NS cross, because the NS is a favorite of mine.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2018)

Its ssxc99 I believe . I too am interested in that cross
Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Its ssxc99 I believe . I too am interested in that cross
> Cheers


Mike has that one, but a C99/NS breeding project at home. Like Pineapple Pheno C99 female x NS male Cinderella's NorthernSkunk


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2018)

I get ya. Your own cross of the c99 x NS. I bet once you grow out the c99 you will no longer feel the need to cross it lol 
But as far as breeding stock goes for personal pollen chucking, a person would be hard pressed to find as solid a base to start with as peaks genetics.
Cheers


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I get ya. Your own cross of the c99 x NS. I bet once you grow out the c99 you will no longer feel the need to cross it lol
> But as far as breeding stock goes for personal pollen chucking, a person would be hard pressed to find as solid a base to start with as peaks genetics.
> Cheers


Yeh, I grew Cindy when it first came out and BG was a big thing. I love Cindy and wouldn't mess it up with a cross. My beans didn't come today, so it will have taken 23 days to arrive if it shows up Saturday.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I get ya. Your own cross of the c99 x NS. I bet once you grow out the c99 you will no longer feel the need to cross it lol
> But as far as breeding stock goes for personal pollen chucking, a person would be hard pressed to find as solid a base to start with as peaks genetics.
> Cheers


I’ve noticed how many runs you’ve had with peak’s gear and you always give it all high praise, but you’ve never recommended anything like his C99. I would have to say it’s a great strain to grow. It’s nice to hear someone brag about Peak’s breeding skills. Most company’s use elite cuts and cross them with the same male. I wouldn’t call that breeding. Too bad there wasn’t more company’s around like Peak.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I’ve noticed how many runs you’ve had with peak’s gear and you always give it all high praise, but you’ve never recommended anything like his C99. I would have to say it’s a great strain to grow. It’s nice to hear someone brag about Peak’s breeding skills. Most company’s use elite cuts and cross them with the same male. I wouldn’t call that breeding. Too bad there wasn’t more company’s around like Peak.



I have run his NS,SS,TS,KB,C99,TxNL,SB, and have KS and NB currently going. Other then pre bedtime I am a sativa guy which is why I love the c99 so much.
MikeJ is I guess what is now termed "old school" breeder. He has worked solid genetics until they are stable. There isnt pheno hunting other then popping a pack and choosing your favorite of the roughly 5 female keepers you will have lol
C99, KB,and SB for me have so far been as good and solid as anything I have grown. Now if he would just reply to my goddamn emails lol
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I get ya. Your own cross of the c99 x NS. I bet once you grow out the c99 you will no longer feel the need to cross it lol
> But as far as breeding stock goes for personal pollen chucking, a person would be hard pressed to find as solid a base to start with as peaks genetics.
> Cheers


My Peak C99 was the father! My C99 was strong enough to back off Wavey Gravey after a couple tokes.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have run his NS,SS,TS,KB,C99,TxNL,SB, and have KS and NB currently going. Other then pre bedtime I am a sativa guy which is why I love the c99 so much.
> MikeJ is I guess what is now termed "old school" breeder. He has worked solid genetics until they are stable. There isnt pheno hunting other then popping a pack and choosing your favorite of the roughly 5 female keepers you will have lol
> C99, KB,and SB for me have so far been as good and solid as anything I have grown. Now if he would just reply to my goddamn emails lol
> Cheers


When you run the KB did you have any super stout kush looking plants? I had a nice pheno that about 8 sets of branches and was only about a foot tall. It had gigantic fan leaves. Must have been the Purple Kush he used in the cross.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2018)

This is the keeper from the one pack of KB I ran.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> This is the keeper from the one pack of KB I ran.
> View attachment 4087698
> View attachment 4087699 View attachment 4087701


Nice!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!!


It really was. Super easy to clone and grow. Was a perfect mix of kush and blueberry. Even though I am a sativa guy this KB is my favorite after the c99. It and the skunkberry is why I am excited for the kush x skunk I have going atm.
Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It really was. Super easy to clone and grow. Was a perfect mix of kush and blueberry. Even though I am a sativa guy this KB is my favorite after the c99. It and the skunkberry is why I am excited for the kush x skunk I have going atm.
> Cheers [/QUOTEKush/Skunk is nice. I helped a friend run Skunk berry and kush/Skunk and kept one kush/Skunk to run outside. It was nice smoke, fairly heady. Super frosty just like every peak plant I’ve grown.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 11, 2018)

Just curious how many people have received emails from peakseeds since the new year?
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2018)

4/4 germed and sprouted Northern Skunk x C99 are in the dirt! Been a while since I’ve run this.... always fun.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 11, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Just curious how many people have received emails from peakseeds since the new year?
> Cheers


 Last email from peekseeds was January 8th.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 11, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Just curious how many people have received emails from peakseeds since the new year?
> Cheers


Feb 2


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok thanks. I cant even get a reply to any emails. So looks like I wont be ordering anymore peakseedsbc.
Cheers


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Ok thanks. I cant even get a reply to any emails. So looks like I wont be ordering anymore peakseedsbc.
> Cheers


Me either, not Mike's fault but almost a month is too long too wait and I still might get the dreaded green tape. I'll have to stick with U.S. seedbanks.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 12, 2018)

Last time for me, no emails, sent cash, ordered 30, got 45, took like 10-14 days.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2018)

4 weeks back and forth to Vancouver Island is not unusual as a package can spend a week or more in some bin in Chicago. Just the way it is. No one has Peak genetics. Have ordered for many years without incident. Only thing that showed up here with green tape was 1000 streamer hooks from Canada. Never had trouble getting emails answered in a few days. I do use US banks mostly now but I have hundreds of Peak seeds and dirivetives here.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2018)

I have never had an issue ordering from peak, just for whatever reason I can't seem to get any answer to the emails I have sent. First time in 3 years I haven't heard back within a week. To not hear back at all is just strange.
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2018)

He could just be a high tech moron like me.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 12, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 4 weeks back and forth to Vancouver Island is not unusual as a package can spend a week or more in some bin in Chicago. Just the way it is. No one has Peak genetics. Have ordered for many years without incident. Only thing that showed up here with green tape was 1000 streamer hooks from Canada. Never had trouble getting emails answered in a few days. I do use US banks mostly now but I have hundreds of Peak seeds and dirivetives here.


I have no issue with peak seeds, just the post office. I used to order from Heaven's Stairway in Canada and never took longer than 2 weeks. I guess Homeland Security is responsible for that. I have received the green tape and its no fun!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I have no issue with peak seeds, just the post office. I used to order from Heaven's Stairway in Canada and never took longer than 2 weeks. I guess Homeland Security is responsible for that. I have received the green tape and its no fun!


It is simpler inside the US but IBLs and really stable strains can be hard to find. Only place I go outside US is Peak.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 12, 2018)

hillbill said:


> It is simpler inside the US but IBLs and really stable strains can be hard to find. Only place I go outside US is Peak.


Too bad other seed company’s wouldn’t sell their stuff for $30 and give you a pack of your choice for free.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 12, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Too bad other seed company’s wouldn’t sell their stuff for $30 and give you a pack of your choice for free.


When weed is fully legal, seeds will cost no more than a good pack of heirloom tomato seeds.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 12, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> When weed is fully legal, seeds will cost no more than a good pack of heirloom tomato seeds.


Hope you’re right but there would be no incentive for anyone to maintain a seed company. I think what Mike charges is what they’re worth. Not sure what’s going to take place here when our great priminister(LOL) legalizes it. 4 plant for personal but he was all about a mandatory min of 2 years in the clink for 6 plants or more.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 12, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Hope you’re right but there would be no incentive for anyone to maintain a seed company. I think what Mike charges is what they’re worth. Not sure what’s going to take place here when our great priminister(LOL) legalizes it. 4 plant for personal but he was all about a mandatory min of 2 years in the clink for 6 plants or more.


The volume of sales would incentive, companies sell packs of seeds for 99 cents and make a profit, why couldn't they sell a pack of mj seeds for 10 bucks?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2018)

Having run lots of mikes gear it is absolutely fair price wise where it is.
What needs to be addressed is the price on the other end. It should hold no higher street value then any other grown product.
Cheers


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Having run lots of mikes gear it is absolutely fair price wise where it is.
> What needs to be addressed is the price on the other end. It should hold no higher street value then any other grown product.
> Cheers


His prices are more than fair with the legal climate the way it is, when full legalization occurs seed prices will crash.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> His prices are more than fair with the legal climate the way it is, when full legalization occurs seed prices will crash.


They will for the flood of shitty genetics. They shouldn't for the good ones like peaks. Even in full legalization proven and well worked lines like his will and should hold their current value or not far below it.
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2018)

Vaping some homemade Northern Skunk right now and thinking Peak goods are way underpriced!! The most solid genes around and very few phenos in most lines. Plants are robust and vigorous. His approach is entirely different than most breeders today and it will always show.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> They will for the flood of shitty genetics. They shouldn't for the good ones like peaks. Even in full legalization proven and well worked lines like his will and should hold their current value or not far below it.
> Cheers


Since Mike is so cheap to start with his prices MAY hold, the other ones will crash and burn. Oh by the way, I got my c99 and Sweet Skunk today, after 25 days. 14 seeds in the SS.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Since Mike is so cheap to start with his prices MAY hold, the other ones will crash and burn. Oh by the way, I got my c99 and Sweet Skunk today, after 25 days. 14 seeds in the SS.





jonsnow399 said:


> Since Mike is so cheap to start with his prices MAY hold, the other ones will crash and burn. Oh by the way, I got my c99 and Sweet Skunk today, after 25 days. 14 seeds in the SS.


That’s unusually long for a peaks order. Worth the wait forsure


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2018)

$2 to $5 a bulb for ornamentals is very common and they have been legal forever. Seeds of unknown heritage will be disregarded as they may have degraded or unknown potency and growth habits. Wild pollination may include hemp genetics also. There may be a lot of seeds from unknown sources that will act as a stabilizer of prices for high quality breeders. 

I also have not seen beer prices crash with the advent of craft beers. Many times the number of brands than 20 years ago.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> $2 to $5 a bulb for ornamentals is very common and they have been legal forever. Seeds of unknown heritage will be disregarded as they may have degraded or unknown potency and growth habits. Wild pollination may include hemp genetics also. There may be a lot of seeds from unknown sources that will act as a stabilizer of prices for high quality breeders.
> 
> I also have not seen beer prices crash with the advent of craft beers. Many times the number of brands than 20 years ago.


Bulbs are harder to produce than bulbs,craft beers are small volume, high price product that was never going to affect the mainstream. There will always be a niche market for seeds, but the big boys will dominate the market. They have plant breeders already and will hire mj breeders or use them as consultants. The main thing about breeding is being able to select from many thousands of plants. Something no small breeder can do now.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2018)

My first thought is the money creeps will try to own cannabis and exclude current breeders from the market and even patent certain gene modifications and tie breeders up in 5he legal system until 5hey are drained of cash and can no longer fight.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My first thought is the money creeps will try to own cannabis and exclude current breeders from the market and even patent certain gene modifications and tie breeders up in 5he legal system until 5hey are drained of cash and can no longer fight.


yep, and one thing they will do is cut prices at least til they get rid of the small breeders.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 14, 2018)

Crap, the Cindy seeds are cracked with small pieces of shell missing, wonder if they'll germinate? Guess i'm going to find out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have never had an issue ordering from peak, just for whatever reason I can't seem to get any answer to the emails I have sent. First time in 3 years I haven't heard back within a week. To not hear back at all is just strange.
> Cheers


Not sure if you heard back from him but I know my first email to him about the c99 he never received. I'm fairly certain it was right address because I cut and pasted it but he responded promptly to my second one and said he never got the 1st. I sent M.O. on 1/29 and he sent email that it was shipped on 2/7.

Meanwhile I sent a money order to greenpoint seeds in Colorado on 2/5 and they still ain't sent me an email so apparently they haven't gotten the letter which sucks balls. I live in Oregon so Colorado is not very far and there is no reason the mail shouldn't have made it there other than the post office sucks donkey dick. I just sent another this monday so that's why I'm like fuck. Should have sent it registered, fuck me

Edit: I'm a single dude and it just dawned on me that the reason USPS might be slow is fucking valentines day, lol. That and taxes! Well I guess that's a reason for the delay as opposed to doom and gloom


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not sure if you heard back from him but I know my first email to him about the c99 he never received. I'm fairly certain it was right address because I cut and pasted it but he responded promptly to my second one and said he never got the 1st. I sent M.O. on 1/29 and he sent email that it was shipped on 2/7.
> 
> Meanwhile I sent a money order to greenpoint seeds in Colorado on 2/5 and they still ain't sent me an email so apparently they haven't gotten the letter which sucks balls. I live in Oregon so Colorado is not very far and there is no reason the mail shouldn't have made it there other than the post office sucks donkey dick. I just sent another this monday so that's why I'm like fuck. Should have sent it registered, fuck me
> 
> Edit: I'm a single dude and it just dawned on me that the reason USPS might be slow is fucking valentines day, lol. That and taxes! Well I guess that's a reason for the delay as opposed to doom and gloom


Emailed Mike earlier today about the c99's being cracked and he said he would be happy to replace them. He usually sends out emails around 12 midnight EST. Terrific service and I definitely look forward to doing business again.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 20, 2018)

Finally heard back from Mikej. He has been having email issues lately and is working on getting it fixed.
The skunkberry I shared pictures of a while back in this thread has turned out to be really good. It leans more to an indica effect after the initial sativa like rush. Very strong. Tastes like skunk on the inhale with a blueberry taste on exhale. The jar smells just like the name. A strong skunky berry smell. Was easy to grow and yielded great.
Here is another skunkberry finishing up
 
 

I have 10 NB and 10 SK up next on my way through peaks gear.
Cheers


----------



## llnknth (Feb 20, 2018)

nice lookin plants bro


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 20, 2018)

llnknth said:


> nice lookin plants bro


Thanks .Mike sure makes it easy lol
Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2018)

Still waiting on my c99 beans. Mike emailed on 2/7 that he shipped beans but USPS is lagging hard. I'm hoping they make it this week.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 23, 2018)

So who’s run Sweet Skunk? Just pooping some seeds now. Anybody have any tips? I’ve heard she grows incredibly fast.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 23, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> So who’s run Sweet Skunk? Just pooping some seeds now. Anybody have any tips? I’ve heard she grows incredibly fast.


I have run the SS . Mine didnt turn out too well.My soil mix was far too weak.Only peak strain out of all the ones I have run that didn't produce great weed.
It is a super heavy feeder is my main tip. And doesnt like cold temps at night.
I plan on giving her a try again but will most likely try the ssxc99 before then
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> So who’s run Sweet Skunk? Just pooping some seeds now. Anybody have any tips? I’ve heard she grows incredibly fast.


Mine were not tall but a bit more like a more squat Indica with narrow leaves and spear like buds of mid density. Lemon and some musk or something smells. Great high that is quite active. Light green color leaves and buds are mint green with bluish hue. 10 weeks don't hurt it at all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 23, 2018)

My c99 arrived today! Along with my last two green point orders. Happy friday Y'all.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 24, 2018)

Good News Guys

Had an aquantance over, cute girl about 30, she used to live in a grow house with her boyfriend. Wanted to see, showed her my cured bud and let her smell it. NorthernSkunk, KushBerry phenos, JOTI God's AK-47, and JOTI Blue Cheese. She chose a KushBerry pheno (strawberry I call it). She smoked and got my gf to smoke after a decade and said, " well that was fuckin good...haha.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2018)

In the mid south, there is never talk of breeders and only a few rather old strains even are mentioned as everything is underground and folks hold certain things very close. I was actually called a pothead a few weeks ago! But Peak gear by any name or none is rock solid and always impresses. All I grew for over 5 years!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 25, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Good News Guys
> 
> Had an aquantance over, cute girl about 30, she used to live in a grow house with her boyfriend. Wanted to see, showed her my cured bud and let her smell it. NorthernSkunk, KushBerry phenos, JOTI God's AK-47, and JOTI Blue Cheese. She chose a KushBerry pheno (strawberry I call it). She smoked and got my gf to smoke after a decade and said, " well that was fuckin good...haha.


Here's some nugs


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 25, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Good News Guys
> 
> Had an aquantance over, cute girl about 30, she used to live in a grow house with her boyfriend. Wanted to see, showed her my cured bud and let her smell it. NorthernSkunk, KushBerry phenos, JOTI God's AK-47, and JOTI Blue Cheese. She chose a KushBerry pheno (strawberry I call it). She smoked and got my gf to smoke after a decade and said, " well that was fuckin good...haha.


How was the god’s AK ?


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 25, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have run the SS . Mine didnt turn out too well.My soil mix was far too weak.Only peak strain out of all the ones I have run that didn't produce great weed.
> It is a super heavy feeder is my main tip. And doesnt like cold temps at night.
> I plan on giving her a try again but will most likely try the ssxc99 before then
> Cheers


I’m expecting she be even more stretchy then the sweet Cindy..


----------



## Underground Scientist (Feb 25, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> How was the god’s AK ?


Nice smell, nice smoke, but the two I grew finished in the craziest time of year for me, didn't take harvest pics or feel like I did them justice. I'm working on 5 Regs right now though. Almost all sexed. Flip in a few weeks after I up-pot them. Also doing a pollen grab. Young plants have real skunky stems.

Here's one that's Mainlined and sexed in need of transplant.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 25, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> I’m expecting she be even more stretchy then the sweet Cindy..


@hillbill, if I'm not mistaken said he had a short pheno that was "epic".


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 27, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> @hillbill, if I'm not mistaken said he had a short pheno that was "epic".


That sounds amazing. Hopefully I get lucky


----------



## hillbill (Feb 27, 2018)

True, short with some branching. Long narrow light green leaves.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Feb 27, 2018)

A pic of a blueberry getting started, not much to see yet but coming along.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 27, 2018)

VirtualHerd said:


> A pic of a blueberry getting started, not much to see yet but coming along.


Looks great!! Nice and healthy.
The Blueberry is at the top of my list of the Peak strains I have not grown yet.
Please keep us updated on this grow.
Cheers


----------



## 420scarecrow (Feb 27, 2018)

fyi I see Mike's Email changed and is now [email protected]


----------



## kona gold (Feb 27, 2018)

VirtualHerd said:


> A pic of a blueberry getting started, not much to see yet but coming along.


Very nice so far.
What fragrance are you getting?


----------



## elkamino (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey @KeizerSoze ! 

You’ve posted the nicest pix of a most beautiful woman in your garden but I’ve not seen one in quite a while. Just wanted to let you know that, were you to post others, I would most definitely give you a like.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Hey @KeizerSoze !
> 
> You’ve posted the nicest pix of a most beautiful woman in your garden but I’ve not seen one in quite a while. Just wanted to let you know that, were you to post others, I would most definitely give you a like.


Don't worry bro, I got you


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm tossing in a couple SweetSkunk beans under CMH, 12/12 from seed for shits and giggles.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2018)

Just put two NS x C99 in flower this week and I have 6 homemade Blueberry x KN into paper towel to plant tomorrow.


----------



## 420scarecrow (Mar 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just put two NS x C99 in flower this week and I have 6 homemade Blueberry x KN into paper towel to plant tomorrow.


I just crossed a nice peak male C99, with atomical haze & durga mata cbd from paradise, and my NL thai pheno from peak... 


Underground Scientist said:


> I'm tossing in a couple SweetSkunk beans under CMH, 12/12 from seed for shits and giggles..


I've had success running both his ss & ss x c99 straight from seed in 90-100 days for 3-4 footers & then till able to reveg both
Acted alot like mighty mite with a big main cola and several good branches. Worked good to fill in unused gaps in corners & edges with other bushy plants


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 23, 2018)

2 Sweet Skunk are popped and people keep raving about this KushBerry


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2018)

6 of my homemade back cross Sweet Skunk hit the towel. Seeds are at least 6 years old. 4/5 BB x KN are up in the solos. I had 2 NS x c99 in flower and both were boys.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 6 of my homemade back cross Sweet Skunk hit the towel. Seeds are at least 6 years old. 4/5 BB x KN are up in the solos. I had 2 NS x c99 in flower and both were boys.


Damn, too bad no NS x c99 females


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2018)

All 5 of my c99 popped but one couldn't bust loose of it's seed shell and by the time I helped it off the seedling was toast, so only 4 made it up.

You can tell these girls aren't f1's lol, they are some frail little things.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Damn, too bad no NS x c99 females


I have 100+ seeds!!!!!


----------



## Adam Tripper (Mar 24, 2018)

@hillbill , I wonder how good your Northern Skunk x C99 homemade cross has turned out regarding potency. I have made several crosses using PeakSeedsBC's C99 as pollen donor, and in all cases the potency of the crosses turned out lower than either of the parents on their own.

Actually, now that I think about it, *MikeJ himself has had the same experience*: notice that in his website he classifies Sweet Skunk as "very strong" in potency, but the Sweet C99 (which is Sweet Skunk with C99 pollen) only gets a "strong" potency rating. So C99 knocked SS's potency down a notch.

Pretty disappointed with this outcome (considering everyone says C99 is supposed to be "better" in crosses than by itself) and the mothers I've used (White Widow, Strawberry Kush, Headband) were very good on their own.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2018)

Northern Lights has always been listed as “strong” but the NS99 potency is fine but banners are not unknown. Northern Skunk, even my homemade, seems stronger than either parent. I f2ed Kush/NL with excellent results and several phenos. The Blueberry x KN cross is interesting with mid dense buds and earthy hashness. The B.B. mom shows through with mutant seedlings and twisted leaves early.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 24, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Very nice so far.
> What fragrance are you getting?


 I have two females, both very similar structure, both smell of blueberry but one more intriguing (to me) than the other. Neither one had much of smell at all till about 3 weeks of flowering, initially they were a bit slow and didn't interest me much. One has a sickly sweet almost bubblegum blueberry smell but didn't like my soil mix (burned to a crisp) so I have a clone going in a different mix. The one pictured has probably 3 weeks left. very dense buds, and smell of blueberry, if it tastes like it smells and is good smoke I will be very pleased. Sill curious to get the more candy or gum smelling one flowering again though. I'll get them dialed in and do a few more runs for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2018)

I think I'm going to have to cull my smallest c99 because it's looking like it might be a dud. It has it's cotyledon leaves but I can't see any true leaves showing. There is a tiny dot that I can't even see with my jewelers scope, lol. I kind of figure the later generations would exhibit slower growth but out of the 3 healthier ones I should find a nice girl or 2 and maybe a good male.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 25, 2018)

I’ve got 5 Cindy 99, 2 sweet skunk and 3 skunk berry just potted into 1 gallons......the two sweet skunk and one skunk berry are about a week ahead of the others.....fingers crossed for the pineapple pheno of tha c99 I’ve been hearing about


----------



## Adam Tripper (Mar 25, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Northern Lights has always been listed as “strong” but the NS99 potency is fine but banners are not unknown. Northern Skunk, even my homemade, seems stronger than either parent. I f2ed Kush/NL with excellent results and several phenos. The Blueberry x KN cross is interesting with mid dense buds and earthy hashness. The B.B. mom shows through with mutant seedlings and twisted leaves early.


Thanks man for the info. What's the high like on the Kush x NL? Someone said the Kush NL were too narcotic, what's your experience?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Thanks man for the info. What's the high like on the Kush x NL? Someone said the Kush NL were too narcotic, what's your experience?


Very narcotic but that is why I bought it in the first place. I help my wife and her brother with insomnia and this is great for that. Sweet Skunk or crosses will have active highs. I like the c99 crosses better than c99 as it was too rushy for my smoke buddies. Old hippies and even old redneckhippies begged off after a couple hits.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 26, 2018)

Just want to let anyone growing the c99 know that it doesn't grow crazy fast in veg or the first 4 weeks of flowering. But once it reaches that 4th week in flowering it packs on the weight as fast as any strain I have seen. 
I would call it a moderate yield, with a perfect sativa high for me. 
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2018)

With the KNf2s there is a pheno that shows up that has a Sativa like frame and keeps lengthening branches and roots through flower. Northern Lights #5 is said to have some Thai in it and this could be showing that. Peak IBLs (NL, Blueberry, 
Sweet Skunk and c99) are great for crossing with your faves!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 27, 2018)

420scarecrow said:


> fyi I see Mike's Email changed and is now [email protected]


might want to keep that o the down low. if it's not broke...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> might want to keep that o the down low. if it's not broke...


What?

You do know it literally has this same email on his webpage? It used to be the hush mail address and now it is the above mentioned email.

How on Earth would you keep that on the down low? And what did you mean by if it's not broke...? 

One of us is way too stoned brother. lol


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What?
> 
> You do know it literally has this same email on his webpage? It used to be the hush mail address and now it is the above mentioned email.
> 
> ...


i was stoned and i'm stoned now too. never the less i was lucid then as well as now.
a lot of folks weren't around for all the Overgrow days when the big bang hit our community.
all big sites had forums with security as the topic. with that said we didn't openly expose vendors contact info at least not ones we liked lol. are you smelling what i'm saying yet or are you too stoned ?

if not then here you go i plain english. It is not cool to openly reveal jack shit about companies/vendors we want to stay in business. This is often lost on folks who feel their personal situation is pretty safe or legal even. These folks forget all the rest who don't enjoy that safety they do. They run there moths i open forums when what they are saying should be done via pm's. It's called smart dealings and respect for those we deal with so far as vendors are concerned. 

now, did i male sinse to you or not ?


----------



## elkamino (Mar 29, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> did i male sinse to you or not ?


Not.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i was stoned and i'm stoned now too. never the less i was lucid then as well as now.
> a lot of folks weren't around for all the Overgrow days when the big bang hit our community.
> all big sites had forums with security as the topic. with that said we didn't openly expose vendors contact info at least not ones we liked lol. are you smelling what i'm saying yet or are you too stoned ?
> 
> ...


Unless you are MikeJ himself(which I know you are not), no offense but stfu. 
He has had a public website since 2001 stating his contact. His email recently had to be changed and many may not know that. He also encourages sharing of info on his genetics on sites such as this. 
He has not been around for so long because he lives in some hillbilly state.
On that note I highly encourage everyone to order and grow his great gear.
Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i was stoned and i'm stoned now too. never the less i was lucid then as well as now.
> a lot of folks weren't around for all the Overgrow days when the big bang hit our community.
> all big sites had forums with security as the topic. with that said we didn't openly expose vendors contact info at least not ones we liked lol. are you smelling what i'm saying yet or are you too stoned ?
> 
> ...


Sure, if it was the case the MikeJ had a secret bean selling business then I would agree with you but see as how Mikej has this website, http://www.peakseedsbc.com/, then I'd have to say there is no flipping secret to keep and in fact MJ ask people to spread the good word. 

That's why I asked if you were high. 

For what it's worth I've been growing since 2000, I lived through the "overgrow" and I actually had a payment headed to Mark emery that was grabbed by the feds who then sent me a letter asking me to "send more money to complete my order" pretending to be Emery. Been there and done that

Things have changed since then, lol.

Here's to the dumbest post of March


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> no offense but stfu.


i see what you mean and no offense taken. i will stfu as you have commanded. you did ask me to explain myself though didn't you. next time don't ask and i won't tell. how bout that !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2018)

Well all four of the remaining c99 are up and going. I thought the little runt was a dud but it's humming along now.

The more developed seedlings are c99, the others are 2 Cookies'n'Chem and a louis viii og.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 30, 2018)

Does he have a pure C99? All I could find was a sweet skunk cross of it.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Does he have a pure C99? All I could find was a sweet skunk cross of it.


It's off menu, email and ask if it's available...I'm sure the answer will be yes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Does he have a pure C99? All I could find was a sweet skunk cross of it.


Yeah I had to email him directly and ask for c99. I didn't ask him what c99s he sent me because I know he was working with a few different pheno/female cuts. From what I've seen of Mike J's work over the years I'm sure I'll find a nice pineapple cut and perhaps a descent male to boot.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 31, 2018)

i will mos def grab some more peak gear down the road. i ordered northern berry years ago and screwed them up. not even sure how after all these years. ordered Pluton 2 from sssc too and eventually lost them. they never reappeared in all my moves grrr. that may be older than some of you are alive now lol.

i'll try to take a stab at his BB, SWT SK. and sk.berry. I avoided sweet skunk for years. mainly because i liked the skunk before they went to the sweet side like assholes and made the road skill almost extinct. fine to go to the sweet side but let the road kill thrive too. now tons wish they had that road kill/original skunk. 

i have not let go of my BB fascination after puffing and growing the Pre 2K BB that became my favorite strain of all time. i was able to throw some pollen at it before retirement in 09 but i have yet to test them. many were gifted/traded and i fear some have tried to work it on the DL and just do a name change. That's one reason why personal project strains won't be given/traded away anymore. lesson learned. the other reason is that the hands go up for testers and the testers don't test them as promised openly in a simple grow show. So, fuck trusting assholes that pretend to be legit and are only legit pretenders lol.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i will mos def grab some more peak gear down the road. i ordered northern berry years ago and screwed them up. not even sure how after all these years. ordered Pluton 2 from sssc too and eventually lost them. they never reappeared in all my moves grrr. that may be older than some of you are alive now lol.
> 
> i'll try to take a stab at his BB, SWT SK. and sk.berry. I avoided sweet skunk for years. mainly because i liked the skunk before they went to the sweet side like assholes and made the road skill almost extinct. fine to go to the sweet side but let the road kill thrive too. now tons wish they had that road kill/original skunk.
> 
> i have not let go of my BB fascination after puffing and growing the Pre 2K BB that became my favorite strain of all time. i was able to throw some pollen at it before retirement in 09 but i have yet to test them. many were gifted/traded and i fear some have tried to work it on the DL and just do a name change. That's one reason why personal project strains won't be given/traded away anymore. lesson learned. the other reason is that the hands go up for testers and the testers don't test them as promised openly in a simple grow show. So, fuck trusting assholes that pretend to be legit and are only legit pretenders lol.


The BC sweet skunk is not a skunk at all. 



> * Sweet Skunk* - A Vancouver clone selected as superior by Breeder Steve from a large population. "A very small batch of these were made last winter and have barely seen the light of gardens except a small group of SS lovers. The Sweet skunk clone is in my opininion the finest and most unique sativa of the last decade, and the unbeatable #1 favorite in our group of cannabis cowboys." -Cannabis Cowboy
> 
> "Sweetest Skunk...produces excellent herb very much like the SS clone." -Chimera
> 
> Sweet Skunk was originally introduced by Spice of Life Seeds in 1994. The heritage was listed as Sensi Seed’s Big Skunk x Sweet Pink Grapefruit (a.k.a. Grapefruit) at the time, but Breeder Steve later speculated that the father was likely a NL x Haze male rather than a Big Skunk. This makes sense; the Southeast Asian “Hazey” bud structure is hard to ignore. Apparently, Steve had obtained two trays of clones for a grow, one labeled “Big Skunk” and the other “NL x Haze.” Upon planting and flowering the clones, one of the trays turned out to have a male that pollinated the crop, producing the seeds sold as Sweet Skunk. (Sometimes unplanned hybridization can yield outstanding individuals.) F1 seeds were planted, and an extreme sativa-leaning selection (SS #10) was chosen out of a roomful of indica-dominant girls. This clone is now known in BC as the original Sweet Skunk clone.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chimera*
> Sweet 'Skunk' is a misnomer; it's not a skunk at all. there is nothing skunky about the Sweet Skunk, it's a Haze variant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 31, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i will mos def grab some more peak gear down the road. i ordered northern berry years ago and screwed them up. not even sure how after all these years. ordered Pluton 2 from sssc too and eventually lost them. they never reappeared in all my moves grrr. that may be older than some of you are alive now lol.
> 
> i'll try to take a stab at his BB, SWT SK. and sk.berry. I avoided sweet skunk for years. mainly because i liked the skunk before they went to the sweet side like assholes and made the road skill almost extinct. fine to go to the sweet side but let the road kill thrive too. now tons wish they had that road kill/original skunk.
> 
> i have not let go of my BB fascination after puffing and growing the Pre 2K BB that became my favorite strain of all time. i was able to throw some pollen at it before retirement in 09 but i have yet to test them. many were gifted/traded and i fear some have tried to work it on the DL and just do a name change. That's one reason why personal project strains won't be given/traded away anymore. lesson learned. the other reason is that the hands go up for testers and the testers don't test them as promised openly in a simple grow show. So, fuck trusting assholes that pretend to be legit and are only legit pretenders lol.


Keep KushBerry on the radar


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 31, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i see what you mean and no offense taken. i will stfu as you have commanded. you did ask me to explain myself though didn't you. next time don't ask and i won't tell. how bout that !



I did not ask lol 
But honestly I apologize for being such a dick about it. There was no need for it and it was uncalled for. I could of said what I did without the douchebaggery.
Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 31, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The BC sweet skunk is not a skunk at all.


Interesting Info


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 31, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Does he have a pure C99? All I could find was a sweet skunk cross of it.


He does have just c99. It is just not listed like underground said. Email him asking he has it.
Cheers


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> He does have just c99. It is just not listed like underground said. Email him asking he has it.
> Cheers


Yeah really glad to hear this can't wait to explore it. Mosca's C99 bx was amazing quality pineapple all day long with some being accented by a very distant grape smell after 1 month + cure


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 1, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I did not ask lol
> But honestly I apologize for being such a dick about it. There was no need for it and it was uncalled for. I could of said what I did without the douchebaggery.
> Cheers


nope it was not you it was thenotsoesoteric with the question. i think u just asked if i was high question wise.

at any rate i appreciate your graciousness and apology. as you can likely gleam from my reply I'm not an uptight or sensitive dude at all. i talk straight with no chaser on the regular. if i fuck up i don't mind saying so. if i did wrong i will apologize freely. if attacked i will defend in a witty/funny manner usually or just point blank truthfully lol. namaste


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2018)

My homemade 4 BB x KN are doing well and recovering from Blueberry mutant and twisty leaf syndrome a few days after first up potting. Very wide leaves and less twisty with each set. Should be fun from here on!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2018)

c99 are coming along nicely

from left, row 1 c99, row 2 c99's, row 3 cookiesNchem, row 4 c99 and tiny 1 is louis viii og


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Apr 8, 2018)

Peak used to offer a skunk #1 back in the early 2000's. Here's the pic from cannabis sativa vol 1. I thought I was going crazy... I checked my seed vault and I had a pack of the sweet skunk and a couple marked skunk#1. wonder why he stopped offering this


----------



## Adam Tripper (Apr 9, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Peak used to offer a skunk #1 back in the early 2000's. Here's the pic from cannabis sativa vol 1. I thought I was going crazy... I checked my seed vault and I had a pack of the sweet skunk and a couple marked skunk#1. wonder why he stopped offering this


Peak never stopped offering his "Skunk", they simply changed the name to "Sweet Skunk", so they are one and the same. Here's a couple of quotes from MikeJ regarding his Skunk:



> MikeJ: love the Skunk! (Sk#1) it is very potent, but a clean high. Not a stinky skunk, it's sweet. We purchased this many years ago from the pioneers of the industry. Cheers!





> MikeJ: We changed the name of our Skunk to Sweet Skunk to be more accurate. The original female was an Island Sweet Skunk.


Also, a forum user asked MikeJ about it:



> I did ask MikeJ about the origins of his Skunk line a couple of years ago. I was told, that was ISS (BCSC) X Skunk #1 of a very famous European Seedbank (probably Sensi Seeds).


So* Peak's Sweet Skunk is Island Sweet Skunk from BCSC *crossed with a* Skunk #1 from Holland *(most likely Sensi Seeds), then inbred and stabilized.

Just to complete the info, here's the different descriptions PeakseedsBC gave the Skunk through the years:



> *2004*: Skunk: Indoor/Outdoor. Highly recommended. Vigorous growth, and very fertilizer tolerant. Consistent, potent and sweet. Eight-nine weeks flowering period





> *2008*: Skunk (indoor/outdoor) Pure Skunk. Very vigorous growth, fert tolerant, sweet smelling (not skunky), potent high. Excellent finished product. I love to watch this plant grow and bulk up. 40/60 indica/sativa. Eight-nine weeks flowering indoors. Med /tall tall height.





> *2010* Sweet Skunk Flowering period: 8-9 weeks indoor
> Potency: Very strong. Growth Pattern: Grows fast, tall and branchy. Flower early (2 weeks after germinating) for manageable height and one large main bud. Feed generously. Breeders comment: Awesome sativa, huge sugary buds, stimulating, great for activities, good day-time smoke, high as opposed to stone. Excellent for breeding. Height can be a problem.


As you can see, even the earliest description says the Skunk is "sweet", so whoever wrote the copy for the Cannabis Sativa Vol 1 book "your crop you will have that inimitable stench, the Skunk smell that everyone knows and loves, so you will have to invest in some charcoal air filters to get rid of the smell" never actually grew out Peak's Skunk and was just doing creative writing.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Apr 9, 2018)

Makes sense to me now. I only used the book cause I was too lazy to dig thru old forums to find the info. I thought it was weird he used to call it skunk#1. Either way I've grown it out a time or 2 and I'm pretty sure I enjoyed it... never came across a peak line that I didn't enjoy really. Mj knows what's up for sure. 
So his skunk atleast has some Skunk in it then . If its ISS x sensi skunk #1 then the stability of the IBL should have made his job of selecting for true breeding traits a bit more easy.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 9, 2018)

to whomever has grown out peaks seeds ISS/ skunk what does it taste like. 
aroma never matters to me and it makes me wince when the aroma/smell is now lifted beyond taste and high in so many descriptions of strains now days.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 9, 2018)

I got two Sweet Skunk going 12/12 from seed.

 

I let you know if it doesn't turn out to be a sausage party.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Apr 9, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> to whomever has grown out peaks seeds ISS/ skunk what does it taste like.
> aroma never matters to me and it makes me wince when the aroma/smell is now lifted beyond taste and high in so many descriptions of strains now days.


I can't remember off the top of my head.... and that bothers me. Looks like I'm going to have to pop some of those Seeds and revisit.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 13, 2018)

Couple of the peak plants I have on the go. Day 37 since flip
First up is a short blueberry smelling Northernberry
 
Another northernberry
 
KushSkunk
 
KushSkunk
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2018)

Just up potted 4 homemade BB/KN that have twisty leaves and even roots are strange! Second up pot and a week from 10/14!


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 13, 2018)

Got a really interesting cultivar showing up in the skunkberry. The two really sativa looking ones (bottom right )came out of the same pack as the one directly above them. I’m so used to seeing little to no variation in Mikes strains.....the bigger one (bottom left) is a sweet skunk and the ones at the top left are all Cindy’s.. I just Topped all of them to take clones which I put on 12/12 to sex.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 13, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Got a really interesting cultivar showing up in the skunkberry. The two really sativa looking ones (bottom right )came out of the same pack as the one directly above them. I’m so used to seeing little to no variation in Mikes strains.....the bigger one (bottom left) is a sweet skunk and the ones at the top left are all Cindy’s.. I just Topped all of them to take clones which I put on 12/12 to sex.


That is interesting. The pack of skunkberry I ran was the first peakseeds strain I did that didn't show the 2-3 phenotypes. All of the females were pretty much identical from beginning to end. My guess is I somehow didn't get the SS leaner in my pack. 
It was really great smoke. Now I am curious what those ss leaners will be like lol
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2018)

My SS have looked just like those lower right plants early on. Genes being dominant there with looks anyway. Looks like a fun grow.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 13, 2018)

Can anyone pick out northern Skunk and kushberry?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Can anyone pick out northern Skunk and kushberry?View attachment 4121696



It is a little early to tell and I have only run a pack of each. But if memory serves me correct, the ones with the fat rounded fingered leaves are gonna be your KB and the ones with the narrower leaves are gonna be your NS. 
I posted pictures of both at chop time somewhere in this thread.
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Apr 14, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Can anyone pick out northern Skunk and kushberry?View attachment 4121696


With leaves so wide and twisted, I see Blueberry in the twist and Kush in the width. The other ones look like my Northern Skunk I’ve been planting for years. A big fave here.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

For anyone else wondering, like I was about what Kush MikeJ uses in his Kush crosses. He answered that question with, Sea-Of-Green Purple Kush. A very popular kush on the island. Not a heavy yield but really potent.
Also he mentioned the curling I am seeing on a few of the Kushskunks is a trait and not from nute sensitivity like I had thought. 
One of the KS I have dubbed "Curly Sue"
 
Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is a little early to tell and I have only run a pack of each. But if memory serves me correct, the ones with the fat rounded fingered leaves are gonna be your KB and the ones with the narrower leaves are gonna be your NS.
> I posted pictures of both at chop time somewhere in this thread.
> Cheers [/QUOTE
> I have 10 bogglegum in the back. 3 northern Skunk which are the biggest and some kushberry in there too. Oh and a cross of R2 and kushberry on the left. 3 year old seeds but they still have lots of vigour


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice stable. You must be excited for flowering? 
Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Nice stable. You must be excited for flowering?
> Cheers


They’re going outdoors. Going to do a few outdoor pollen chucks this year.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> That is interesting. The pack of skunkberry I ran was the first peakseeds strain I did that didn't show the 2-3 phenotypes. All of the females were pretty much identical from beginning to end. My guess is I somehow didn't get the SS leaner in my pack.
> It was really great smoke. Now I am curious what those ss leaners will be like lol
> Cheers


Me too


----------



## Adam Tripper (Apr 15, 2018)

Question for those who have grown Peak's C99, *how much thicker / fuller is this bud going to get*? Because as it is, C99 doesn't look like a good yielder at all.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 15, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Question for those who have grown Peak's C99, *how much thicker / fuller is this bud going to get*? Because as it is, C99 doesn't look like a good yielder at all.
> 
> View attachment 4122700




They really are disappointing until the last few weeks. Both the grapefruit and pineapple phenos really packed it on in the home stretch. The buds ended up surprisingly dense. Very respectable yield wise of some great herb.
Cheers


----------



## Adam Tripper (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> They really are disappointing until the last few weeks. Both the grapefruit and pineapple phenos really packed it on in the home stretch. The buds ended up surprisingly dense. Very respectable yield wise of some great herb.
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply. Good to know later in flower they pack it on.

Here's another, different phenotype, looks a bit chunkier (Grapefruit pheno?)


----------



## Adam Tripper (Apr 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Peak IBLs (NL, Blueberry, Sweet Skunk and c99) are great for crossing with your faves!


Just to validate that Peak's strains are great for crossing, did a pollen chuck of a female SS/C99 from PeakSeedsBC with Headband bx1 pollen (seeds from Medic's backcross on Loompa's clone, allegedly using a male obtained from feminized seed) and the microwaved leaves smoke almost as strong as bud, simply incredible four hour whirlwind high. Looks to be much stronger than SS/C99 (which is no slouch herself). Based on this, I'd say adding Sour Diesel genetics to Sweet Skunk is a great combination!


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Apr 15, 2018)

Popped 6 of the Texada Skunk and 6 of the Kush x NL on Monday
100% germination rate 
I'm excited 
 
Cheers
CCG


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 15, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Thanks for your reply. Good to know later in flower they pack it on.
> 
> Here's another, different phenotype, looks a bit chunkier (Grapefruit pheno?)
> 
> View attachment 4122732


It is hard to tell but I would say they are both the same. The difference was much more obvious. 
Cheers


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Apr 15, 2018)

Hahaha . Can't believe those packs he has now... you should have seen the way he used to send em


----------



## elkamino (Apr 15, 2018)

Canadain Closet Gardener said:


> Popped 6 of the Texada Skunk and 6 of the Kush x NL on Monday
> 100% germination rate
> I'm excited
> View attachment 4122731
> ...





TheEpicFlowers said:


> Hahaha . Can't believe those packs he has now... you should have seen the way he used to send em


Right?! That was by far the Best stealth packaging I’ve ever seen and I copy his technique lol


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> They really are disappointing until the last few weeks. Both the grapefruit and pineapple phenos really packed it on in the home stretch. The buds ended up surprisingly dense. Very respectable yield wise of some great herb.
> Cheers


Agreed!


----------



## Adam Tripper (Apr 15, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Hahaha . Can't believe those packs he has now... you should have seen the way he used to send em


I was disappointed in seeing the new sleek packaging... the old "packaging" was really stealthy and the two-letter labeling (ss, ns, bb, etc.) were extremely "descriptive"!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2018)

Has mike ever mentioned problems with any USA customers at all getting seeds snatched at customs?


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 17, 2018)

Sweet Cindy rolling into week 6....looking frosty


----------



## superman123 (Apr 22, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Sweet Cindy rolling into week 6....looking frosty


Looks beautiful! Sweet Cindy is probably going to be my next seed order. How tall are those girls? Does anyone know how tall they get?


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 23, 2018)

superman123 said:


> Looks beautiful! Sweet Cindy is probably going to be my next seed order. How tall are those girls? Does anyone know how tall they get?


She’s around 3’ tall. Grows really fast and almost triples in height after you flip. I wanted to veg a little longer, but the plant beside her was running out of room.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2018)

It appears I have 3 homemade BB x KN that are girls! Originally pollinated a BB girl just to have something BB related. They do nutty things in veg with twisted leaves, odd growth patterns and mutations but in flower and after it has been a very fun strain with semi-loose buds that are sweet and sticky. 

Gonna 10/14 a couple SS second local generation soon. Will be running seeds from Mike soon that we’re never made public King x NL (low yield) and Haze x BB (Haze mom hermied for Mike. Both are really good herb. The Haze x BB threw manners late which don't bother me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2018)

My c99 have shown sex 3/4 females! I topped them once I identified sex, so just a couple days ago. So far girls have great structure and there appears to be 2 different leaf patterns. In the photo the c99 are 2 in back and left front, the 2 on the left have same leaf pattern and one in rear right has slightly different looking leaves. Not much difference just different spread I guess. They will continue to veg till my tan pow and goji are done flowering then into flower.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My c99 have shown sex 3/4 females! I topped them once I identified sex, so just a couple days ago. So far girls have great structure and there appears to be 2 different leaf patterns. In the photo the c99 are 2 in back and left front, the 2 on the left have same leaf pattern and one in rear right has slightly different looking leaves. Not much difference just different spread I guess. They will continue to veg till my tan pow and goji are done flowering then into flower. View attachment 4127251


Nice lookin' plants


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My c99 have shown sex 3/4 females! I topped them once I identified sex, so just a couple days ago. So far girls have great structure and there appears to be 2 different leaf patterns. In the photo the c99 are 2 in back and left front, the 2 on the left have same leaf pattern and one in rear right has slightly different looking leaves. Not much difference just different spread I guess. They will continue to veg till my tan pow and goji are done flowering then into flower. View attachment 4127251


Nice and healthy looking beauties!!
If I remember right the slightly fatter leaves is the grapefruit pheno. The skinnier being the Pineapple.

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 27, 2018)

Just wanted to share a few shots of the KushSkunk. They are stinky as fuck and after smoking a quick dried bottom bud today, I can't get over the total kush taste it had and how potent it is. 
Out of all the peak strains I have grown this one is hands down the most potent. The buzz was a perfect mix of stoned mentally and body, but still totally functional. Just with a shit eating grin lol
I will be revegging at least two of them and ordering another pack or two asap.
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 27, 2018)

Also 3 c99s that went into 12/12 right off the bat
 
 

Cheers


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 27, 2018)

Well here’s my two Cindy 99 ladies out of the 5 beans I popped. Still not 100% sure on the the other sweet skunk and skunkberry plants I have going. Gonna need a few more days to determine their sex


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 28, 2018)

Took down the first NB today at day 53. If I was wanting amber trichs I would of let go another week or so.
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## johny sunset (May 2, 2018)

Sweet Cindy @ 56 days. Gonna let her go a few more days before the chop. Loving the fruity smells coming of this girl....I almost wanna say she smells like over ripe cantaloup or something.....so good


----------



## Kp sunshine (May 2, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Sweet Cindy @ 56 days. Gonna let her go a few more days before the chop. Loving the fruity smells coming of this girl....I almost wanna say she smells like over ripe cantaloup or something.....so good


Is this the SS x C99? If it is I ran a few that were very sweet that tasted like rockets.
They look great!!


----------



## johny sunset (May 2, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is this the SS x C99? If it is I ran a few that were very sweet that tasted like rockets.
> They look great!!


Yes, that’s the one. I love this strain. 2nd time growing this girl love the terps coming off her.


----------



## Kp sunshine (May 2, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Yes, that’s the one. I love this strain. 2nd time growing this girl love the terps coming off her.


My flowers were big with less density. Looked like a typical Skunk #1 flower. Fn things were effortless to grow and had a nice stretch. They were my freebie and turned out better than anything else. The man does find work


----------



## johny sunset (May 2, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> My flowers were big with less density. Looked like a typical Skunk #1 flower. Fn things were effortless to grow and had a nice stretch. They were my freebie and turned out better than anything else. The man does find work


Of the 3 strains i’ve tried from peek this is the only one I’ve kept around......so far anyways.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2018)

This pheno of c99 has weird leaves. Kind of a weird hand looking pattern. 

I was gonna post a picture but RIU is being lame again and not allowing pictures.


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2018)

Six of a Peak related chucker's cross are lounging in a wet Vivid towel. They are a DNA Sleeskunk/Sweet Skunk x KN so 75% Peak. 100% “fire” as they say! Good fun cross and it stinks.


----------



## Kp sunshine (May 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Six of a Peak related chucker's cross are lounging in a wet Vivid towel. They are a DNA Sleeskunk/Sweet Skunk x KN so 75% Peak. 100% “fire” as they say! Good fun cross and it stinks.


Nice!!


----------



## Adam Tripper (May 4, 2018)

Got an email from Mike at PeakSeeds saying he has this *new crosses *available:

Texada Skunk x C99
Kush x C99
Sweet C99 x NL

Anybody has more info on them? Mike himself said that "they're are only germ tested, but I am hopeful"

The Texada Skunk x C99 cross looks like it could be an outdoor ready quick sativa, and the Kush x C99 could work like a Vic's High "Killer Queen", perhaps even better with the clone-only "Sea of Green Purple Kush" mother.


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2018)

I may need to just get some NL all over again.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 5, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Got an email from Mike at PeakSeeds saying he has this *new crosses *available:
> 
> Texada Skunk x C99
> Kush x C99
> ...


I will be getting and running all of those for sure lol

Some kushskunk porn



Cheers


----------



## Adam Tripper (May 5, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I will be getting and running all of those for sure lol


He's offering them at a discount for repeat customers, making getting all three rather affordable.

The Kush Skunk looks majestic, impeccably grown. How's the potency, type of effect and yield?


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 5, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> He's offering them at a discount for repeat customers, making getting all three rather affordable.
> 
> The Kush Skunk looks majestic, impeccably grown. How's the potency, type of effect and yield?


Even at his regular full price it is affordable to most including my broke ass lol I have very high hopes for the kush x c99. A peak dream cross.
Thank you, but thats the things about Mikes gear. I did not grow these impeccably at all . What you see is being grown in far far from perfect conditions. 
I have only sampled off of one so far but even early it is very potent, with a great kush flavor and smell and is a perfect mix of sativa/indica for me. This is the beginning of a long relationship with the kushskunk lol
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 6, 2018)

The two main Kushskunk phenos finishing up
 
 
 
 

Can't wait to do another run with these and start dialing them in. Big shout out to Peak!!! Super pumped to give the Kush x c99 a go.
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2018)

Mike likes when people use his seeds for private chucks! One thing seems is that SS crosses are louder than SS itself.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Mike likes when people use his seeds for private chucks! One thing seems is that SS crosses are louder than SS itself.


I agree. Wasn't too impressed with the just plain SS. I do plan on running again sometime just to make sure lol But I have noticed the crosses with it I have grown out seem to gain from its yield potential and slightly more airy bud composition. The crosses have packed far more punch them the SS did. 
My genetic vault will be well stocked with peak gear for when I am ready to try some breeding. I fucking love his gear!!!
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2018)

My homemade Sweet Skunk seeds are beginning to show their age. Need to get a resupply of Mike's basics!


----------



## Adam Tripper (May 7, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I agree. Wasn't too impressed with the just plain SS. I do plan on running again sometime just to make sure lol But I have noticed the crosses with it I have grown out seem to gain from its yield potential and slightly more airy bud composition. The crosses have packed far more punch them the SS did.
> My genetic vault will be well stocked with peak gear for when I am ready to try some breeding. I fucking love his gear!!!
> Cheers


I would appreciate any info on what traits the SS tends to convey to the progeny on the crosses you've made, both as a mother and as male donor.

Not many growers pay attention to what traits each strain tends to pass on in crosses, and how the results vary depending on whether the strain was the mother or the pollen donor in a cross. In my observation, crosses generally turn out better with an indica-dominant mother and a sativa-dominant pollen donor (as opposed to having a sativa-dominant mother and indica-dominant pollen, which tend to muddle the mother's sativa high and shrink the yield by reducing flower size).


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 8, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> I would appreciate any info on what traits the SS tends to convey to the progeny on the crosses you've made, both as a mother and as male donor.
> 
> Not many growers pay attention to what traits each strain tends to pass on in crosses, and how the results vary depending on whether the strain was the mother or the pollen donor in a cross. In my observation, crosses generally turn out better with an indica-dominant mother and a sativa-dominant pollen donor (as opposed to having a sativa-dominant mother and indica-dominant pollen, which tend to muddle the mother's sativa high and shrink the yield by reducing flower size).



I have never bred cannabis. So I can't really comment on any of that. I plan on attempting someday. I was referring to MikeJ's crosses. With usually only 3 phenos it is easy to narrow down whats what just by observation and comparing to past peak strains grown. 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2018)

Both the IBLs and f1 hybreeds from Peak are so like each other within each strain and the only negative I have noticed is an occasional runt. Years of Peak and something Peak is always in the tent.


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2018)

Gotta pick best 6/8 homemade Sleeskunk/Sweet Skunk x Kush/Northern Lights just up from dirt all germed. My homemade BBxKN at 23 days are small but flowering fast and all are already frosty!


----------



## dabby duck (May 12, 2018)

Cant upload pics, hmmm been awhile now. 

I had a really nice C99 run, found a couple males and hit random females, didnt really worry about attributes. I had few problems, no critters and finishing times starting around 45 days although I let them all go probably 50 give or take a day or three, just to make sure seed set was good. Which didnt really help that I probably waited too long to pollinate, as I got a good haul, but half? of the seeds were white chiclets. 

I vape flower mostly with an Arizer and even the seeded females are potent! I often drift off if I session for a few minutes, trip weed! I havent even gotten to bubble hash that is waiting from breaking up the seeds. 

Next up I am putting in for NL #5
I have a special skunk cut and a cut of jack h, always have been a huge admirer of c99 and skunks, so I am thinking my skunk cut called willies skunk x NL #5, could be a reinterpretation of Shiva skunk. I know I know, i could just buy from Peak. 

Only for me and the circle anyways, so all in good fun, stay high!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Cant upload pics, hmmm been awhile now.
> 
> I had a really nice C99 run, found a couple males and hit random females, didnt really worry about attributes. I had few problems, no critters and finishing times starting around 45 days although I let them all go probably 50 give or take a day or three, just to make sure seed set was good. Which didnt really help that I probably waited too long to pollinate, as I got a good haul, but half? of the seeds were white chiclets.
> 
> ...


I haven't been able to upload pics since the site went down a couple weeks ago. My computer is too old and I can't update my browser. 

Try updating your browser and you should be good.


----------



## hillbill (May 13, 2018)

secret held belief by me is that the high from seeded plants is not weaker but is somehow different.


----------



## dabby duck (May 13, 2018)

hillbill said:


> secret held belief by me is that the high from seeded plants is not weaker but is somehow different.


You wouldnt be alone in that belief and there is a seeded bud / Peak / blueberry abstract connection, in that Peak probably holds dj shorts work in some high regard and a few years ago I read a blurb from DJ expressing how he too even desired seeded bud for the complex high.

Personally y`all im just getting started but I dont know what I would do without Peak. The more I dig around and read about todays hybrids and their building blocks, well Peak lays em right there for you. Truly unique at this time and moment.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> I haven't been able to upload pics since the site went down a couple weeks ago. My computer is too old and I can't update my browser.
> 
> Try updating your browser and you should be good.


Android over here, not a fan. Miss a keyboard in general, lol. I think I figured it out, but need to edit my photos on said keyboarded computer that I need to borrow.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 14, 2018)

Got to try the looser bud KS pheno. It is the smoothest smoke ever. Cannot even feel that you are inhaling anything. Just as smooth on the exhale but with a kush taste. It also has a much more sativa effect, which in my mind verifies that it is indeed an SS leaner like I suspected. It is definitely a keeper for a few more runs.


Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2018)

My c99s are at about 2 weeks 12/12 and already forming buds and showing promising resin. All three have skinnier sativa style leaves similar to my berrywine cut (basically a blue dream copy from father's side, lol). 

Right now the girls are like the 3 bowls of porridge from Goldilocks, #1 is standing out with super great node spacing and she is a little quicker flowering so far, #2 has bad node spacing/ a lot of stretch between nodes probably will not yield as well, #4 is in between the other two. If #1 has a pineapple-ish nice smell/flavor then she is the winner for sure.

I believe one of you cats stated the skinny leave is more likely to be pineapple phenos? Because right now they all smell like green peppers and I'm hoping they do not stay that way, 

I have had a few super fruity strains smell this same way until flowers really started plumping up, top 44, critical jack herer and blueberry '02, but I've also had a white widow, or at least that is what we were told it was, that tasted like green peppers. It looked good as fuck and people bought it but they complained the whole time. 

I can't post pictures here till I get a new computer, pretty soon here I hope. Just I'm trying to swing a golf membership and get a new computer and get some c.o.b.s so I can make a dedicated chucking cabinet but I don't sling anymore so it's harder to find disposable income, lol. It was nice to be able to flip an O for $250 anytime I needed some extra scratch. 

So far the c99 is a little scrawny because I flowered them 30 days-ish from seed so they were not fully mature but they look promising with resin productions showing at 2 weeks on the seed run. Impressive for sure, I've pay much more for seeds that did not perform as well.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 19, 2018)

I said the leaves seemed a bit skinnier on the Pineapple. The Pineapple pheno I picked out as my favorite started off as a rotten meat/cheese like smell, it switched over to the pineapple towards then end of flowering and had a crazy pineapple funk after some time in the jars. Other then that they all seemed to have their obvious smell around week 4.
I feel your pain on the comp issues. I am in the same boat with mine. I can post pictures but I cant even load most websites atm and if I try to few a page on here with too many pictures posted it freezes and I have to reboot lol 
With long extensive vegging plus training I could see c99 yielding quite well. She also does quite well outdoors.
Couple picks of the c99s I flowered as seedlings . They are getting close to done.
 
 
Cheers


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 19, 2018)

Peak seeds have been around for long time now.
I remember them around when heaven stairway used to be around.
Have never heard a bad word on those guys.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I said the leaves seemed a bit skinnier on the Pineapple. The Pineapple pheno I picked out as my favorite started off as a rotten meat/cheese like smell, it switched over to the pineapple towards then end of flowering and had a crazy pineapple funk after some time in the jars. Other then that they all seemed to have their obvious smell around week 4.
> I feel your pain on the comp issues. I am in the same boat with mine. I can post pictures but I cant even load most websites atm and if I try to few a page on here with too many pictures posted it freezes and I have to reboot lol
> With long extensive vegging plus training I could see c99 yielding quite well. She also does quite well outdoors.
> Couple picks of the c99s I flowered as seedlings . They are getting close to done.
> ...


Did you also say that the grapefruit pheno tends to stretch a little more? I have one that is a little taller than the other 2 since stretch. Just curious and trying to figure out familiar traits for future pheno hunting through the rest of the beans. Thanks GH


----------



## Adam Tripper (May 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you also say that the grapefruit pheno tends to stretch a little more? I have one that is a little taller than the other 2 since stretch. Just curious and trying to figure out familiar traits for future pheno hunting through the rest of the beans. Thanks GH


In my experience it's the pineapple pheno that stretches more, has wispier buds and is done in 49-55 days; the grapefruit pheno is a bit stockier and takes about a week longer to mature.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you also say that the grapefruit pheno tends to stretch a little more? I have one that is a little taller than the other 2 since stretch. Just curious and trying to figure out familiar traits for future pheno hunting through the rest of the beans. Thanks GH



I would say the Pineapple is taller then the grapefruit. 
Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> In my experience it's the pineapple pheno that stretches more, has wispier buds and is done in 49-55 days; the grapefruit pheno is a bit stockier and takes about a week longer to mature.





GreenHighlander said:


> I would say the Pineapple is taller then the grapefruit.
> Cheers


Well shit, then it looks like I might have 2 GF and 1 pineapple, possibly 2 pineapples because 2 have skinnier stems and more node stretching. The best looking girl is shorter stockier and has great node spacing. 

I was trying to eliminate clones from the less desirable looking phenos but honestly the tall stretchy one does have resin glands running up the top of main stems today when I just checked them. 

Hell if the grapefruit pheno tastes anything like my grapegods did then I can live with that, lol. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 23, 2018)

Check it:


4-5 Weeks NorthernSkunk, it's an Old Mom, last of her kind, meaning no beans left. I did take clones just before her flip for future smoke, and one clone is loaded in the Breed Tent, under a QB board, with a RedEyed Locktite Male. Seeds in the Forecast. When started properly yields nice, smoke is a little skewed to the Sativa high, but kinda chill. It grows lanky, I imagine a killer scrog plant. Excited for the pending cross.


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Check it:
> 
> View attachment 4140486
> 4-5 Weeks NorthernSkunk, it's an Old Mom, last of her kind, meaning no beans left. I did take clones just before her flip for future smoke, and one clone is loaded in the Breed Tent, under a QB board, with a RedEyed Locktite Male. Seeds in the Forecast. When started properly yields nice, smoke is a little skewed to the Sativa high, but kinda chill. It grows lanky, I imagine a killer scrog plant. Excited for the pending cross.


Very nice. My homecrossed Northern Skunk are more compact, more body and 2/3 turn black-purple. A fave here.


----------



## Kp sunshine (May 24, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> Check it:
> 
> View attachment 4140486
> 4-5 Weeks NorthernSkunk, it's an Old Mom, last of her kind, meaning no beans left. I did take clones just before her flip for future smoke, and one clone is loaded in the Breed Tent, under a QB board, with a RedEyed Locktite Male. Seeds in the Forecast. When started properly yields nice, smoke is a little skewed to the Sativa high, but kinda chill. It grows lanky, I imagine a killer scrog plant. Excited for the pending cross.


I started the rest of of my northern Skunk for this years outdoor crop. Gotta love how stable peaks lines are. His plants are leaps and bounds ahead of everything I started including bogglegum.


----------



## hillbill (May 28, 2018)

7 Haze x Blueberry have hit the towel. Mike dropped this project when Haze mother hermied. Never marketed. First time around I had nanners late but no seeds anywhere on all the different plants in there. 

Sleeskunk/SS x KN in veg with 4 very nice and a couple smaller. Homemade cross that is a bit loud and powerful.

6 week my 3 BB x KN are small plants with semi foxtail buds in mostly single cola. This home cross also has a much rangier pheno which is more productive but no stronger. Bulking up right now.

Also, how is Peak stealth with new modern packaging?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2018)

The c99s are coming along nicely, I can't really pick up any smells too much but it's still early and my bigger tangerine power clone is completely dominating the tent as far as smells go.

I forgot to get a photo of the taller lanky phone but I'll get one soon.

All three are producing descent resin for a month in flower. Pheno 1 and 4 and nice stocky plants and I believe 4 is developing a fruity smell but its hard to tell right now but I'm really just looking for pineapple/ish. I kept a clone of each just in case one is to my liking, right now they're blowing away my cookies and chem female.
C99 pheno #4, has strongest smell at the moment and 2nd best structure behind #1

Pheno #1, best structure but no smell at the moment, would like it if this girl was pineapple because she has beautiful structure.

I think I need to bump up the nitrogen on these bad girls because they're losing leaves down low.

Here's the cnc that I started 1 week behind the c99 but the pheno just never produced side growth.


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2018)

100% germ on Haze x Blueberry 7/7 a couple yrs old beans. 6 in solo cups as grower has lost cracked seed!


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jun 1, 2018)

1 gal 12/12 from seed Sweet Skunk, a little young still.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2018)

Nice! Still have seeds for more runs. Enjoy!


----------



## ThermalRider (Jun 2, 2018)

Here's four (CINZAM) C99 Peak x Zamadelica(MeaoThai Pheno) I crossed over the winter and one smaller Zamadelica.. Two CINZAM's leaning toward the Mum and one more Zam leaning Pheno the other about half and half..


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2018)

2 of 3 homemade BB x KN sprouted nanners today at 49 days. Trichs are not quite as cloudy amber as I like but will be fine. Took them down. Sticky and sweet earthy smell when chopped. Haze x Blueberry are 5/6 up in Solos.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 10, 2018)

A couple buds of pineapple goodness, from the c99s I ran 12/12 from sprout. 
 

Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 10, 2018)

My 3 c99s are nute whores and the 2 more so I decided to let those clones go and just keep #4's clone. She is a chunky little girl but not the most impressive looking compared to my cookiesnchem and tangerine in the same tent. Plus the smell on the c99s isn't as strong as the other 2. Still #4 and #1 are solid looking plants but #2 is a tall lanky girl.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 10, 2018)

Just smelling the girls for the day and I'm getting a sweet acidic rotten fruit smell off my keeper that may end up being pineapple-ish so that's cool.


----------



## Couchland (Jun 15, 2018)

I've been growing his sativas for years. Thought I'd try the Blueberry. I even gave a severely "krinkled" seedling a chance and it turned into a very nice plant. Strong smell but I'd describe it as a general "berry" to "grape soda" smell across a few phenos. Very uniform otherwise. Rock hard buds top to bottom.
Good thread.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 18, 2018)

Received my order today,very happy!


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jun 20, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> Received my order today,very happy!View attachment 4152826


Any reason for the C99 packs to have 15 seeds instead of 10 like all others? PeakseedsBC states "Seeds are sold in packs of ten (20 pack for mixed)", so I'm curious why 15 on the C99... perhaps because Mike found that C99 needs 15 seedlings to find a keeper?


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 20, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Any reason for the C99 packs to have 15 seeds instead of 10 like all others? PeakseedsBC states "Seeds are sold in packs of ten (20 pack for mixed)", so I'm curious why 15 on the C99... perhaps because Mike found that C99 needs 15 seedlings to find a keeper?


I found that to be a pleasant surprise myself,I assumed they were going to be 10 as well.i also received a free pack of kush skunk.Looking forward to growing these out!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 20, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Any reason for the C99 packs to have 15 seeds instead of 10 like all others? PeakseedsBC states "Seeds are sold in packs of ten (20 pack for mixed)", so I'm curious why 15 on the C99... perhaps because Mike found that C99 needs 15 seedlings to find a keeper?


You do not need 15 of any strain Mike offers to find a keeper. That is actually one of my favorite things about his gear. I know it seems crazy nowadays but you got 15 because you bought seeds from someone who isn't in it just to make a quick buck. Just a breeder who has great gear at great prices and is a decent person. 
Cheers


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 20, 2018)

His marketing sucks its like he doesn't even try only reason he isnt hugely popular over the years ^


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jun 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> His marketing sucks its like he doesn't even try only reason he isnt hugely popular over the years ^


I love the fact his marketing sucks and the strains he works with have been the same for over 15 years. It's Mike's way of putting an undisputed focus on the quality of the genetics. I miss the old artisanal stealth, the new packaging is way too fancy for Peakseeds


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 20, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> I love the fact his marketing sucks and the strains he works with have been the same for over 15 years. It's Mike's way of putting an undisputed focus on the quality of the genetics. I miss the old artisanal stealth, the new packaging is way too fancy for Peakseeds


I agree but at the same time he could have been killin it all a long and more capital to work with = more investment money to do big and awesome things  Sometimes I want the guys with that mentality to get huge as long as they keep it real.


----------



## Strudelheim (Jun 20, 2018)

If one had tried none of his strains which one would you recommend over all the others to give a shot?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 20, 2018)

NORTHERN SKUNK!!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I agree but at the same time he could have been killin it all a long and more capital to work with = more investment money to do big and awesome things  Sometimes I want the guys with that mentality to get huge as long as they keep it real.


I wouldn't under estimate the amount of seeds he sells. I also would imagine he isn't interested in getting huge. Quality over quantity. Some people actually just enjoy growing and breeding and don't do it to get rich.
No marketing, no BS, just good solid genetics at a cheaper cost then they should be since 2001. There is a reason it is so hard to find a bad review of his gear or his customer service online. I have mentioned many times all he would have to do is give his gear fancy names like most of the gear nowadays, that isn't even half the caliber lol 


Strudelheim said:


> If one had tried none of his strains which one would you recommend over all the others to give a shot?


I have run the NS, KS, SB, KB, C99, TS, SS, and the NL x Texada . The last one was outdoor only. Out of those for a sativa I would say the c99 or TS. For an indica I would say the KB . But if I had to choose just one out of what I have grown I would go with the KS. I found a complete sativa effect ss leaner keeper. A perfect hybrid keeper, and a knockout indica. All in one pack. I have revegged and cloned the hybrid and sativa leaner KS keepers. 
I look forward to continuing my way through his catalog. Haven't been disappointed yet.
Cheers


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jun 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have run the NS, KS, SB, KB, C99, TS, SS, and the NL x Texada . The last one was outdoor only. Out of those for a sativa I would say the c99 or TS. For an indica I would say the KB . But if I had to choose just one out of what I have grown I would go with the KS. I found a complete sativa effect ss leaner keeper. A perfect hybrid keeper, and a knockout indica.


Interesting you choose C99 over Sweet Skunk for a sativa, having grown C99 and SS x C99 I always wondered if I should have ordered the Sweet Skunk instead, since Peakseeds website description says SS is "very potent" as opposed to SS x C99 being just "potent".

Here's a few shots of the C99 I have going right now, this is my own C99 x c99 pollen chuck, looks whispier than the original C99 beans from Mike.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 20, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Any reason for the C99 packs to have 15 seeds instead of 10 like all others? PeakseedsBC states "Seeds are sold in packs of ten (20 pack for mixed)", so I'm curious why 15 on the C99... perhaps because Mike found that C99 needs 15 seedlings to find a keeper?


I bought 2 packs of c99 before he had this new packaging and he sent me like 30+ beans but many were crushed or damaged, probably had about 20-25 beans in good condition.

I like the structure of buds on the c99s I have but they are nutrient whores and they just don't compare to my tangerine power or cookies and chem, as far as resin and tarp production goes. All 3 just barely have a smell and it is so faint I can hardly get a whiff but my TP and CNC are easy to get great smells off. 

So far I only kept 1 clone from the 3 c99s to run again and try to find something nicer, unless this one has good flavor present, or otherwise I'm gonna toss it. I'll revisit the c99 beans someday but for now I'm gonna let them sit.
#4, the one I kept, nicest smell and heavy flowers
 
#1 she has the best resin but she was the most nute sensitive so I didn't keep a clone, not much of a smell on her


----------



## hillbill (Jun 21, 2018)

I prefer the SS to c99 also but can't say why.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve yet to smoke a pure sweet skunk but have grown many of it’s crosses from chimera,I got kind of bored with it,it does stretch for forever and and a day.as far as I know it’s really a haze variety,not skunk at all.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I bought 2 packs of c99 before he had this new packaging and he sent me like 30+ beans but many were crushed or damaged, probably had about 20-25 beans in good condition.
> 
> I like the structure of buds on the c99s I have but they are nutrient whores and they just don't compare to my tangerine power or cookies and chem, as far as resin and tarp production goes. All 3 just barely have a smell and it is so faint I can hardly get a whiff but my TP and CNC are easy to get great smells off.
> 
> ...


Looks like a trimming will be painless.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 21, 2018)

I had a SS male years ago that was short and very strong. Almost all of my own inbred seeds make short robust plants with very narrow leaves and cigar lookin' buds. Just enough branching for LST. Very potent but not panic weed!


----------



## Couchland (Jun 21, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> Looks like a trimming will be painless.



Yes!!! Thats what I love about growing from seeds.


----------



## cogitech (Jun 21, 2018)

I e-mailed Mike to ask this question and he was nice enough to answer, but he also suggested I reach out to people who have grown lots of his gear, because he has not tested for CBD yet.

I just stumbled on this thread and am very glad I did.

Which Peak IBLs or F1s produce the most CBD, or have the potential as breeding stock with other medium to high CBD strains?

I know there are lots of "high CBD strains" out there these days (and I have some of them) but I do want to try some Peak gear and I really do like to have a good dose of CBD in my weed. I get anxious/paranoid very easily otherwise.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. (I like Indicas and Sativas equally well for different reasons).

EDIT: Oh, one other thing - I'll be setting up to test CBD content at home soon - so if worse comes to worst (come to think of it, this is a bad choice of words), I will grow all Peak strains and test them myself. It'll just take a while.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 21, 2018)

Speaking of Cinderella I grew it out when it was C88,sometime in the late 90s it was from Emery’s if I remember correctly and the cost was $150,most I had ever paid for a seed pack.
I germinated the 10 seeds and got 1 female,it had a tropical fruit flavour,really pronounced,the buzz was very racey,paranoid inducing and not enjoyable at all,In fact i despised the buzz,I had a couple of friends freak out actually,but it was a big hit with most because of the taste.I also remember it not mixing well with alcohol.

I readily shared the clone with friends as it was quick to flower,great for outside done before September every year.i gave her up in 2002 and didn’t think about it again till the last couple of years,I’ve popped 5 different breeders version of the C99 and found nothing even close to what I remember.Hopefully I find something here with my 30 seeds..


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jun 21, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> Speaking of Cinderella I grew it out when it was C88,sometime in the late 90s it was from Emery’s if I remember correctly and the cost was $150,most I had ever paid for a seed pack.
> I germinated the 10 seeds and got 1 female,it had a tropical fruit flavour,really pronounced,the buzz was very racey,paranoid inducing and not enjoyable at all,In fact i despised the buzz,I had a couple of friends freak out actually,but it was a big hit with most because of the taste.I also remember it not mixing well with alcohol.
> 
> I readily shared the clone with friends as it was quick to flower,great for outside done before September every year.i gave her up in 2002 and didn’t think about it again till the last couple of years,I’ve popped 5 different breeders version of the C99 and found nothing even close to what I remember.Hopefully I find something here with my 30 seeds..


Exactly my experience, the original was scary racy, the mind shooting thousand ideas per second and rather paranoid. Nothing like the current C99 from Peak or Female Seeds (ironically, the least similar to the original is Brothers Grimm's new version) and very aromatic, most of the time a strong pineapple, some more like grapefruit and still others rotten meat. The C88 was offered for $75 via Heaven's Stairway, so if you remember paying $150 it was C99.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 21, 2018)

The peak c99 I had backed off all of my regular buds. These are mostly very experienced tokers and growers and very rushy with most talking about a zinging rush up the spine and neck! The SS is a bit less zingy but very motivating!


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jun 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The peak c99 I had backed off all of my regular buds. These are mostly very experienced tokers and growers and very rushy with most talking about a zinging rush up the spine and neck! The SS is a bit less zingy but very motivating!


What did it look like in terms of phenotype? Because Mike originally had different batches of C99 with different parents, perhaps yours came from an early batch different from the one being distributed today.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 21, 2018)

Seems it was from mother #4. Fruity sour citrus, nugs like “shooter” marbles and fast at under 8 weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 21, 2018)

My three c99s will all go to at least 60 days for sure and all definitely pack on bud.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 21, 2018)

8 weeks, sorry.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 23, 2018)

I’ve got some c99 and sweet skunk in veg right now. How much stretch can I expect from them both ?


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jun 23, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> I’ve got some c99 and sweet skunk in veg right now. How much stretch can I expect from them both ?


The description of Sweet Skunk used to have a warning "height can be a problem", Mike J from PeakSeedsBC recommends flowering Sweet Skunk the earliest / shortest you can. You can get some shorter phenos (that amazingly can be the most sativa in effect!) but generally speaking SS is a stretcher, induced at one ft it can easily reach 4ft if they are seedlings (from clones they stretch less).

C99 stretches less than SS under similar conditions, but certain phenos can also stretch quite a bit, especially under lower light intensity or insufficient root space. Clones of C99 stretch less and also become more powerful in effect as they age, seems that sativas need about a year to reach genetic maturity and be at their best.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 23, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> The description of Sweet Skunk used to have a warning "height can be a problem", Mike J from PeakSeedsBC recommends flowering Sweet Skunk the earliest / shortest you can. You can get some shorter phenos (that amazingly can be the most sativa in effect!) but generally speaking SS is a stretcher, induced at one ft it can easily reach 4ft if they are seedlings (from clones they stretch less).
> 
> C99 stretches less than SS under similar conditions, but certain phenos can also stretch quite a bit, especially under lower light intensity or insufficient root space. Clones of C99 stretch less and also become more powerful in effect as they age, seems that sativas need about a year to reach genetic maturity and be at their best.


Good to know. I plan on doing some LST to help promote a lot of side branching..... make them grow out rather than tall. Plus their clones so that should help.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> I’ve got some c99 and sweet skunk in veg right now. How much stretch can I expect from them both ?


Only 1 out of 3 of my c99s stretched on me, the other 2 were nice and manageable.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 24, 2018)

cogitech said:


> I e-mailed Mike to ask this question and he was nice enough to answer, but he also suggested I reach out to people who have grown lots of his gear, because he has not tested for CBD yet.
> 
> I just stumbled on this thread and am very glad I did.
> 
> ...


I cant really comment on the cbd content of peak strains. But I can say I grabbed 2 packs of Candida through East coast seeds and Mothers Little Helper for CBD. I will be popping them come september. 




Adam Tripper said:


> What did it look like in terms of phenotype? Because Mike originally had different batches of C99 with different parents, perhaps yours came from an early batch different from the one being distributed today.


I do recall him mentioning having a few different c99 offerings. Asked if I would prefer a more fruity terp profile over the rotten meat/pineapple. 
Super excited to run the SSxc99 and the c99 x kush. 




johny sunset said:


> I’ve got some c99 and sweet skunk in veg right now. How much stretch can I expect from them both ?


I had both the SS and the Pineapple c99 stretch X2 roughly during flower. Nothing I would call crazy height wise though. Even with long veg. 

Cheers


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Jun 24, 2018)

Not as sexy as bud porn 
Kush x Northern Lights recently defoliated and fimmed
Vegging under a mix of 3000k 3500k 4000k bridgelux strips 
Plan is to clone & sex these then flower them out in a month or so.   

I also have Texada Skunk same age in veg too.
Cheers
CCG


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2018)

I liked the Kush x NL so much I made F2s and a couple crosses even.


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Jun 25, 2018)

Some more veg porn 
Texada Skunk that needs to be sexed and cloned before flower
    

This one keeps falling over  but it is the bushiest one.
 
Cheers
CCG


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 25, 2018)

Canadain Closet Gardener said:


> Some more veg porn
> Texada Skunk that needs to be sexed and cloned before flower
> View attachment 4155828 View attachment 4155829 View attachment 4155830 View attachment 4155831
> 
> ...


Nice looking plants


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jun 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I liked the Kush x NL so much I made F2s and a couple crosses even.


I've had a couple of packs of Kush x NL for a while, Mike sent them as freebies but never started them for lack of info. I'd appreciate if you could comment on your experience with Kush x NL. How strong is it compare to say, OG Kush? Is it narcotic, heady or both? What about smell (stinky piney?), appearance (does it turn purple like the Purple Kush mother?).


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2018)

KN is a combination of the two mostly wanting to be pretty much short stocky without much branching. Narcotic and hash tasting. F2s have a pheno like that and also one that is more lanky and Sativa leaning than either paren with looser buds. All is good!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2018)

Peak Related
7 homemade Northern Skunk x C99(mama #4) have hit the towel to plant Sunday which I call NS99. Biggest seeds I have, even bigger than BOG seeds This has been a fun “daytime” hybreed, not because it’s weak but who wants to sleep when your having that much fun. The c99 is more manageable in this cross than str8 Cindy.

I have 4 Sleeskunk/Sweet Skunk x Kush Northern Lights. 3 are at 4 weeks and 1 is 11 days. These are 75% Peak and 25% DNA! Always strong and loud on the earthy side of things. Older girls showing nice trichs out on new leaves, nice at this point. All are a bit smaller than most but making nice flowers. Effects of this cross are active but gaze inducing, very loud! Stays loud!

3 Haze x Blueberry from Mike have been topped will soon go to flower tent. That’s right, I Grow in tents and live in a “trailer”.


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jun 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Peak Related
> 7 homemade Northern Skunk x C99(mama #4) have hit the towel to plant Sunday which I call NS99. Biggest seeds I have, even bigger than BOG seeds This has been a fun “daytime” hybreed, not because it’s weak but who wants to sleep when your having that much fun. The c99 is more manageable in this cross than str8 Cindy.


Sounds like a great cross! So if I understand correctly, you've grown the NS99 already, and it's energetic and appropriate for daytime with less of the border-paranoid rush that C99 can induce.



hillbill said:


> 3 Haze x Blueberry from Mike have been topped will soon go to flower tent. That’s right, I Grow in tents and live in a “trailer”.


The Blueberry x Haze (I think Blueberry is the mother, right?) is very elusive, I think Mike never offered it because he was somehow dissatisfied with it, but I don't see how a mix of Blueberry and Haze can be anything but good. It's a Blue Dream except stronger, because BD use a Super Silver Haze instead of a straight Haze like Mike. I'd appreciate your feedback on this smoke when you have it!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2018)

The Haze mom of seeds hermied and Mike dropped the project. The excellent King x NL was abandoned for low yield but it is also very nice. Making an order for something Peak right now!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 30, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The Haze mom of seeds hermied and Mike dropped the project. The excellent King x NL was abandoned for low yield but it is also very nice. Making an order for something Peak right now!


I still regret not grabbing that king when I had the chance. I placed an order a few days ago for the c99 x kush, BB,sweet c99, and NS again. Other then running a few cbd strains I have I plan on only popping peak until I have tried them all . 
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2018)

Thinking of ordering NL and something, Blueberry or c99 maybe. I want to mate a couple American hybreeds to a solid stable strain also.


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 1, 2018)

Lilttle tester of Sweet Skunk in a solo cup I flowered under my Hlg 65 qb. Gonna give her a few more days. All things considered she looks pretty decent. Can’t wait to see what her mama that I have going in a 25g will turn out like


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks like SS to me!


----------



## allenken (Jul 1, 2018)

i really wish peak would add a couple more lines to their website...something like sweet tooth#3,haze,something solid


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 1, 2018)

allenken said:


> i really wish peak would add a couple more lines to their website...something like sweet tooth#3,haze,something solid


Solid is all he offers so WTF are you even talking about? lol
CHeers


----------



## allenken (Jul 1, 2018)

dont get me wrong,ive grown most that he offers over the years....nl,skunkxnl,sweet skunk,kushxnl.all were fantastic,it would just be nice if he worked a few more different strains is all


----------



## allenken (Jul 1, 2018)

im not bashing peak in any way,hes one of the few breeders that works his lines well...id trust anything they sold


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 1, 2018)

allenken said:


> dont get me wrong,ive grown most that he offers over the years....nl,skunkxnl,sweet skunk,kushxnl.all were fantastic,it would just be nice if he worked a few more different strains is all


Sorry dude. I am so use to the hate in a few threads on here I forgot I was in the peak thread lol
I do agree on the some new. But he did just announce new testers. Based on my own peak strain experiences I am super stoked for the c99 x kush.
I also know how much time,space, effort, and luck it takes to work strains like he does. I would much rather he stick with the quality over quantity of strains like he has. 
His Kush x NL is his only kush cross I haven't run yet. The kushberry and kushskunk were both top shelf along with the c99 and even the skunkberry. I have done those along with the SS,NS,TS. 
In my opinion Mike is absolutely one of the very few who are still actually breeding. Plus he is good at it.
Cheers


----------



## allenken (Jul 1, 2018)

the c99xkush sounds nice....

id love if he added chem4 to his breeding program....chem4 x c99 would be amazing!

i have chem91 bx4 from elitekings and its extraordinary!and very consistent and stable too...i made a shit ton of f2's...maybe ill grab some kushxnl for a breeding project


----------



## hillbill (Jul 2, 2018)

Ordered Northern Lights and + C99 again for both! In the Mail!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 3, 2018)

Big shout out to MikeJ as always. Not even a week from ordering, my beans arrived safe and sound.
 

Cheers


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jul 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Big shout out to MikeJ as always. Not even a week from ordering, my beans arrived safe and sound.Cheers


Great selection! It looks like, with the exception of Skunkberry, you've reordered what you considered the very best from Peak. I see a note saying Blueberry is from the latest breeding stock, is that from Mike?

The Sweet Skunk x C99 is a great choice, notable F1 vigor and universally acclaimed among my friends. I'd be interested in your opinion of it compared to C99, Kush x Skunk and Northern Skunk as I think it competes in the same sativa-dominant high category.


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sorry dude. I am so use to the hate in a few threads on here I forgot I was in the peak thread lol
> I do agree on the some new. But he did just announce new testers. Based on my own peak strain experiences I am super stoked for the c99 x kush.
> I also know how much time,space, effort, and luck it takes to work strains like he does. I would much rather he stick with the quality over quantity of strains like he has.
> His Kush x NL is his only kush cross I haven't run yet. The kushberry and kushskunk were both top shelf along with the c99 and even the skunkberry. I have done those along with the SS,NS,TS.
> ...


I'm for one glad he did.cant wait to try strawberry doja,Orange soda and happy hour always like shikaberry back in the day was hard to get being the strain came from Canada glade it's back on this side will be making an order real soon


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 3, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Great selection! It looks like, with the exception of Skunkberry, you've reordered what you considered the very best from Peak. I see a note saying Blueberry is from the latest breeding stock, is that from Mike?
> 
> The Sweet Skunk x C99 is a great choice, notable F1 vigor and universally acclaimed among my friends. I'd be interested in your opinion of it compared to C99, Kush x Skunk and Northern Skunk as I think it competes in the same sativa-dominant high category.


The c99 and Kush skunks are my personally favorites. I have run KB,KS,TS,SS,SB,NS,c99, and a couple TxNL (outdoors only). So I still have a good number to go till I have tried them all. I had someone place the order for me and ofcourse they messed it up and ordered the c99 instead of the c99xkush I wanted. 
I think the sweetcindy could be a real winner. Ya the BB in the bag is also from Mike. I am waiting for a reply from him on what the difference is. 



moundstomper said:


> I'm for one glad he did.cant wait to try strawberry doja,Orange soda and happy hour always like shikaberry back in the day was hard to get being the strain came from Canada glade it's back on this side will be making an order real soon


I dont think any of those strains Mike has. Shishkaberry sure was a beauty years ago though. I too really enjoyed that strain.
Cheers


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 3, 2018)

Check out peak_gardens on ig sunset gardens is the seed bank and they going for the low sunset of just got deleted but peak has a email addy?


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jul 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I had someone place the order for me and ofcourse they messed it up and ordered the c99 instead of the c99xkush I wanted.


Too bad for the Kush x C99, its composition reminds me of Vic High's (RIP) strain, the "Killer Queen" (which is Pacific's G13 x C99), so in my mind K99 could be very good, even better than the SS-leaning KS pheno in the strong sativa effect category. Also think it could be commercial with the "bat to the head" effect in the Kush-leaning phenos and also yield well, as the C99 pollen donor would make the Purple Kush flower structure stretch into forming stacked colas and branch out more.

Dayum... I really would love to see you grow and give feedback on the K99. If I were you, I'd write Mike and tell them about the mixup. As a high-profile Peak preferred customer, he could send you the K99 as a tester to document the new strain in this forum.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 4, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Too bad for the Kush x C99, its composition reminds me of Vic High's (RIP) strain, the "Killer Queen" (which is Pacific's G13 x C99), so in my mind K99 could be very good, even better than the SS-leaning KS pheno in the strong sativa effect category. Also think it could be commercial with the "bat to the head" effect in the Kush-leaning phenos and also yield well, as the C99 pollen donor would make the Purple Kush flower structure stretch into forming stacked colas and branch out more.
> 
> Dayum... I really would love to see you grow and give feedback on the K99. If I were you, I'd write Mike and tell them about the mixup. As a high-profile Peak preferred customer, he could send you the K99 as a tester to document the new strain in this forum.


Funny you should mention that . I did email him just to confirm it was in fact an error on the part of the person who ordered for me, or some other reason. It was an error with the person ordering, but wouldn't ya know Mike has insisted on sending me some out right away. That is on top of all the freebies with the order. I only ordered 3 packs lol 
Also the BB in the baggie is just new stock he hadn't had packaged up yet. He did make the comment it is his best BB yet. 
I am super appreciative of what Mike does, especially with todays super shady seed businesses. 
Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 4, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Funny you should mention that . I did email him just to confirm it was in fact an error on the part of the person who ordered for me, or some other reason. It was an error with the person ordering, but wouldn't ya know Mike has insisted on sending me some out right away. That is on top of all the freebies with the order. I only ordered 3 packs lol
> Also the BB in the baggie is just new stock he hadn't had packaged up yet. He did make the comment it is his best BB yet.
> I am super appreciative of what Mike does, especially with todays super shady seed businesses.
> Cheers


Can’t wait til you run the B.B.


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jul 4, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Funny you should mention that . I did email him just to confirm it was in fact an error on the part of the person who ordered for me, or some other reason. It was an error with the person ordering, but wouldn't ya know Mike has insisted on sending me some out right away. That is on top of all the freebies with the order. I only ordered 3 packs lol
> Also the BB in the baggie is just new stock he hadn't had packaged up yet. He did make the comment it is his best BB yet.
> I am super appreciative of what Mike does, especially with todays super shady seed businesses.
> Cheers


This is what makes PeakSeedsBC and Mike stand out from today's shady seed business indeed. Great news on the latest generation of Blueberry and the Kush x C99, would be following your reports on those for sure.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 4, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Can’t wait til you run the B.B.





Adam Tripper said:


> This is what makes PeakSeedsBC and Mike stand out from today's shady seed business indeed. Great news on the latest generation of Blueberry and the Kush x C99, would be following your reports on those for sure.


I last ran DJ shorts BB back in 2000. It was every bit as finicky as it was known for. But once we figured her out it was obvious why it had the rep it did. I am def super stoked to run it after years of mikes selection skill and work with it.
I wont be popping anything for a couple months. But plan on popping the sweetcindy, kush x c99, and the BB next.
Cheers


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 4, 2018)

Sweet Skunk 12/12 from seed in 1 trade gallon pot (.6 gallon)

Wide as a beer can.


----------



## elkamino (Jul 4, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> He did make the comment it is his best BB yet





GreenHighlander said:


> plan on popping the sweetcindy, kush x c99, and the BB next


Dang @GreenHighlander you done piqued my interest right there- the exact three Peak strains I’m most eager to try. 



Stoked to see what you get, especially with his new n improved BB...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 5, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Dang @GreenHighlander you done piqued my interest right there- the exact three Peak strains I’m most eager to try.
> 
> 
> 
> Stoked to see what you get, especially with his new n improved BB...


From what I have seen from the c99 I have grown and the 2 different kush crosses I have grown, I am super excited for the c99 x kush. I can see it having the potential to be something very special. 
I was already looking forward to running his BB knowing it is the original stock that he has worked for many years now. I will likely pop both BB packs together just to see the difference. 
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2018)

I plan on C99/SS, C99/Sour Bubble, NL/C99, NS, C99/Space Monkey, Black Gold/NL, California Cannon/NL and more.

6/7 NS/C99 are up from dirt in Solos. 3 Haze/BB will go in flower tent very soon.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 9, 2018)

Received my kush x c99 today. Did I mention I am excited for these? lol
 

The person who made my last order made a mistake and ordered just the c99 instead of the kush x c99. So MikeJ sent me these for free. 
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jul 9, 2018)

A week from planting 6 NS/99 are up and about to shoot 3 fingered leaves. Quite a nifty cross.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 9, 2018)

hillbill said:


> A week from planting 6 NS/99 are up and about to shoot 3 fingered leaves. Quite a nifty cross.


Do you find peaks gear good as most of the strains you grow?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 9, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Do you find peaks gear good as most of the strains you grow?


Been using Peak 6 or 7 years. Better than most and very consistent and sure of their sex. Getting the Blueberry started is a little challenging but his goods are solid and very strong herb. I have 4 crosses of Peak strains from seedling to 4 weeks flower right now. My house always has something Peak. Buy with confidence.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 9, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Been using Peak 6 or 7 years. Better than most and very consistent and sure of their sex. Getting the Blueberry started is a little challenging but his goods are solid and very strong herb. I have 4 crosses of Peak strains from seedling to 4 weeks flower right now. My house always has something Peak. Buy with confidence.


Good enough for me. Like you mentioned in a different thread, I havent ordered outside of the US in years now. You guys high praises + his fair pricing = an order. Call me nuts but I always like to support people who arent overcharging for beans.

Quick question for the people ordering in the US.. Do most of you guys just go with the free shipping or the "stealth" option?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 9, 2018)

They like stealth on more than a few packs at a time.


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Jul 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Good enough for me. Like you mentioned in a different thread, I havent ordered outside of the US in years now. You guys high praises + his fair pricing = an order. Call me nuts but I always like to support people who arent overcharging for beans.
> 
> Quick question for the people ordering in the US.. Do most of you guys just go with the free shipping or the "stealth" option?


Shipping is free and his gear is quite reasonable. I think $20 for stealth and upgraded shipping to air is quite reasonable. If I was buying more than one pack, I would definitely get the stealth shipping or in my case expresspost shipping.
Cheers
CCG


----------



## hillbill (Jul 9, 2018)

Haven’t ordered since fancy packs appeared but his older methods were very well thought out. Hopefully everything arrives safely.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Haven’t ordered since fancy packs appeared but his older methods were very well thought out. Hopefully everything arrives safely.


Hey bill. Have you grown out dj’s blueberry. Just seeing if mikes is similar with effect. I grew it around 2001 and it was top shelf. I’m not new to peak. I’ve run SSxC99, kushberry, NL, northernskunk and kush Skunk All were great. I’m going to order some blueberry shortly. Going to use it to make a headbanger blueberry cross for my collection.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 10, 2018)

I have not run Mr Short's BB.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 10, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Hey bill. Have you grown out dj’s blueberry. Just seeing if mikes is similar with effect. I grew it around 2001 and it was top shelf. I’m not new to peak. I’ve run SSxC99, kushberry, NL, northernskunk and kush Skunk All were great. I’m going to order some blueberry shortly. Going to use it to make a headbanger blueberry cross for my collection.


You ain't gonna find those phenos ever again. By early 2003-2004 all those original BB beans were worked farther by each breeder that received them and somehow they lost that old magic.

People will argue over this but me and my brother have ran Mike's, Dutch passions, seedsman and I think a few others BB but nothing even close to my pheno from 2002.

That shit was straight welch's grape jelly tasting, beautiful blue, red and purple hues and very strong herb that was white from resin. Looking a lot more like today's elite cuts than anything I've found in BB beans here lately and from what Ive read it's the same story with anyone who actually ran DJ's BB back in 2001-2002.

Mine were from dutch passion but it was the same time 2001-2002 that DJ short sold dutch passion 200 beans and helped them with the original selection of a male I believe.

Now I'm not saying you won't find some good bud from Mike's BB because Mike is still using DJ's blueberry genetics but just worked way away from those beans from 2001-2002. I'm just saying it ain't gonna compare to that old cut, imo.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2018)

Just up potted 6 NS x c99 a couple weeks up from seed. All is well.

I have at least 2 of 3 girls a week in of the Haze x Blueberry. 

Waiting on NL and Cindy that left the Island last a week last Monday.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just up potted 6 SS x c99 a couple weeks up from seed. All is well.
> 
> I have at least 2 of 3 girls a week in of the Haze x Blueberry.
> 
> Waiting on NL and Cindy that left the Island last a week last Monday.


I really liked growing his SSxC99. Very easy to grow and very nice to smoke. Mine tasted like rockets. They were a freebie and ended up my favorite. 

I can't wait to see your haze blueberry. Hope you avoid any intersex issues. Guess that's a chance you have to take.


----------



## Hashishh (Jul 19, 2018)

Good to know guys, I was looking forward to those beans the most already. Kp, how was the high generally? I got it hoping to use it as a daytime smoke.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> I really liked growing his SSxC99. Very easy to grow and very nice to smoke. Mine tasted like rockets. They were a freebie and ended up my favorite.
> 
> I can't wait to see your haze blueberry. Hope you avoid any intersex issues. Guess that's a chance you have to take.


Made a typo, NS x c99 is what I have from a personal chuck.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Made a typo, NS x c99 is what I have from a personal chuck.


Well it's almost the same.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 19, 2018)

Hashishh said:


> Good to know guys, I was looking forward to those beans the most already. Kp, how was the high generally? I got it hoping to use it as a daytime smoke.


It's a nice head high, great daytime smoke. You don't get burned out after burning a bunch of j's.


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jul 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Made a typo, NS x c99 is what I have from a personal chuck.


The NS99 could be even better than SS99. Considering how potent Peak's Northern Lights crosses have turned out, the NS99 could be excellent, look forward to reading your feedback. It also could be seen as a remake of Jack Herer, which as a NL x Skunk x Haze is similar to your NL x Sweet Skunk x C99 homechuck, since C99 is itself a hazey JH phenotype (and as such a reasonable substitute for the Haze in Jack Herer).


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 22, 2018)

The two different KS phenos I revegged seem to be enjoying the sun.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2018)

Cleaning Kush on the left and SS on the right with those longish leaves.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 22, 2018)

I didn't get many pics of the c99 up but 2 out of 3 produced top notch buds. They were unfortunately grown in tupur which I had had trouble with a couple of bags. So the c99s were never at 100% during veg run. I should have kept #1 but I kept #4, and in the jar it smells like spoiled fruit.#1 has a similar taste as my goji did surprisingly and had a little better resin but smaller flowers. 

#4 is good tasting, had big buds and has a good high to her. A positive stimulant style high with no paranoia.

I have a clone of #4 in coco I'll flower here in a week or so and I plan to use #4 for some pollen chucks as well in the fall.


----------



## Hashishh (Jul 23, 2018)

Finally got my seeds from Peak. They accidentally sent the Sweet Skunk instead of the SSxC99. Within a couple hours of emailing him he's gonna send me a pack of the SSxC99. So I got a free pack of Sweet Skunk beans basically. 
Definitely some top notch customer service. 

I hear the sweet skunk is great for a sog grow so I may try that out instead of the SSxC99? Oh who knows I've still got 3 months to figure it out lol.


----------



## dabby duck (Jul 26, 2018)

Here are some of my c99 pics, finally show up.

Seeded gals. And dudes.
 

Also have some NL started
my keeper female from the past


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2018)

Northern Lights and C99 are in the House with extrasof both. I am in US and Mike's traditional shipping methods used. 24 days since I mailed the presidents!


----------



## dabby duck (Jul 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Northern Lights and C99 are in the House with extrasof both. I am in US and Mike's traditional shipping methods used. 24 days since I mailed the presidents!


Nice! I have been wondering a bit about this, because my NL was sent the traditional way as well, well after the breeders packs were being shown, but now I wont sweat it a bit. 

I will put up a few pics hopefully in a few weeks of the NL, might get one outdoors in a pot with any luck. Too stacked too get any more space outside, which is a shame. My winter/spring project will be looking for a stud from C99/NL cross.....

Just listening to the Bog interview on potcast, and he just called northern lights, antifreeze from the north, in terms of it molding.....lol


----------



## sourshoes (Jul 26, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have run peaks Kushberry, Texadax skunk, NLx Texada, Northernskunk, and his sweetskunk. Had a pheno of the kushberry that was a perfect mix of the two. All were great genetics, but out of those the KB and TS were my favorite. I am currently running his skunkberry and c99. They both are halfway through week 4 of flowering and have me very excited. I cant seem to do a journal or upload pictures due to site issues?
> After 20+ years of growing I very highly recommend PeakseedsBC. Mikej certainly has some special beans.
> Great prices, Great genetics, and Great customer service.
> 
> ...



I know this is an older post but I'm curious what the high was like on the Texada Skunk? I have some beans on route.


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jul 26, 2018)

sourshoes said:


> I know this is an older post but I'm curious what the high was like on the Texada Skunk? I have some beans on route.


I have also been interested in Texada Skunk and gathered some comments on it. The first one contains a comment from MikeJ himself, and the second is from Dizzle Frost, who was the guy that gave MikeJ his initial C99 stock:

MikeJ is a cool ass dude to deal with. Best customer service I have ever had from a breeder or bank. His direct words were "all of my strains except for the Texada crosses are very potent." He also went on to say that he NL x Skunk is probably the most potent, but his favorite is Sweet Skunk.

Dizzle Frost: I got his Texada Skunk going right now and they are by far the biggest trees I've ever grown to date! I'm on day 26 of 12/12 and I'm out of vertical room LOL these mofoz are about 42" tall now, yield looks ridiculously huge already too! The Texada crosses from Peak are bulletproff outdoors

Dizzle Frost: Peak is solid, I've grown everything there and it's all legit. Skunkberry, NorthernSkunk, Blueberry and Texada Skunk are my favs. Northern Berry looks, smells and tastes like Blueberry but yields like NL, potency is good 7/10. Northern Skunk is prolly his most potent strain, reminds me alot of old M39, nice Xmas trees loaded with frost, smells and tastes a lil on the Skunk side but you can tell it's got some NL juice in her too. Northern Lights: I found two phenos, one was short and looked, smoked, tasted and grew exactly like BSSC NL#5, smells very old skewl and a tad skunky, couchlock stone. The other pheno is taller with thinner leaves and has a super lemony taste (the one I used in my Persian Lime cross) high is less couchy, both yield fat. Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk, I loved em, the Texada really shines thru, yield is good and the smoke is something you can whack back all day long. Skunk: now called Sweet Skunk but was called Pure Skunk, not sure why it was changed, the major pheno is the sweet thin leafed type, but I've found Roadkill phenos in the wider leafed Afghani type phenos. His Skunk I will put up against Flying Dutchman's, Sensi or anyone else that offers true old Skunk.

Urbmon: I recently harvested five Texada Skunks along with a few Skunkberry and a bunch of C99. Wow the Texada Skunks are trippy and powerful sativa type high!

912GreenSkell: I like Peak's stock from what I tried. I grew out a pack of Skunkberry and the Texada Skunk. The Skunkberry I found was hit and miss on outdoor finish times, but the Texada Skunk was great overall. Every plant was very, very potent on both strains, even unfinished on two Skunkberry. Both strains were quite resilient to cold and wet fall weather. I got too busy to deal with it last year, so I left a Skunkberry and it got snowed on three separate times with multiple frosts and I pulled it November the 1st thinking it would be hash material at best. Turns out it is fine smoke and very minimal mold. Last year's Texada Skunk (last of the pack) was almost black on the leaves, beauty.

912GreenSkell: I think you will be very happy with Peak's Texada crosses. I know I was with their Texada Skunk. Every female leaned toward the Skunk in taste and smell, except for one which was amazing with a unique fruity taste from the Texada half. Every plant was very, very potent, and all took Canadian guerilla grown conditions quite well.

Browntrout: If you keep up with the photoperiod I think you will be pleasantly surprised with the window plant. I grew some tiny Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk in a window, and the SS leaning gal was some of the best I've smoked, very sweet like sugar cubes with a little spice. Shit was like euphoric rocket fuel, very much different from indoor and outdoor grows.

Greenhighlander: the Texada Skunk Was a nice up high with just a bit of body relaxation mixed in. Really hard to describe the smell, almost like a citrus piss smell. Smoked with a few people that commented even on the smell of the smoke lol

Greenhighlander: C99 is hands down my favorite at this point. I have run KB, NS, SS, TS, SB and currently have NB and KS on the go. C99 is an amazing sativa, can't say enough good about it. Texada Skunk is close, at least the keeper I found, but C99 has it beat by a fair margin.


----------



## sourshoes (Jul 27, 2018)

thanks a lot! sounds fun


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2018)

6 Northern Lights beans have hit the towel!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2018)

6/6 Northern Lights have cracked, 3 with tails.

3 week Haze/Blueberry making buds. Keeping a close watch as 1 threw a nut in preflower. Not real big but bushy. Already have the lemon!

Also have 6 Of my pollen chuck Northern Skunk in later veg to be flowered this week. Been growing these seeds for years and they are still some of my most potent plants. All have been short and strong and very homogeneous with two phenos that differ mainly in color. One stays green and the other turns almost Black late. Lemon, pine and skunk usually are main aromas.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2018)

Here is a clone of the c99 I kept to run again. She doesn't have much in the way of leaves and would be great for guerrilla growing because of that! She has similar growth style as my miyagi cut, thin stems and thin bladed leaves. 

I expect much better results this time in coco because the seed run was in tupur which was giving me issues and the plants never shined. In the tupur the plants stayed yellow like a lack of nitrogen but this time around she is looking great with the same nutrient regiment as the rest of the plants. Hope to have a better review of her this round.


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 29, 2018)

C99 day before I flipped to 12/12










Then sweetskunk as well. She was looking kinda sad there for a bit but seems to be getting back on track


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 31, 2018)

KS
 

Cheers


----------



## Adam Tripper (Jul 31, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> KS
> View attachment 4174213
> Cheers


Lovely structure on that Kush Skunk, have they been topped?


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 31, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> KS
> View attachment 4174213
> 
> Cheers


I just ordered some from Mike myself. Along with some scxc99xnl. I’ll be interested to see how they turn out for you.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 1, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Lovely structure on that Kush Skunk, have they been topped?


They are both reveg's from indoors.



johny sunset said:


> I just ordered some from Mike myself. Along with some scxc99xnl. I’ll be interested to see how they turn out for you.


I am not expecting them to finish. The outdoor season sucks here.

Cheers


----------



## sourshoes (Aug 1, 2018)

Ordered Thursday took delivery the following Wednesday. Coast to coast. That's pretty quick in my books!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 1, 2018)

Wow, just found this thread. Didn't realize Peak has a thread on here. I've ran the NL and NB in the past. Got some BB I need to pop soon. Both NL and NB were great. I really liked the NB though as it had a 'floaty' effect.


----------



## sourshoes (Aug 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> So what's wrong with the “floaty” effect?


I think that's what he liked about it.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2018)

sourshoes said:


> I think that's what he liked about it.


Space Monkey and Dyslexia caused a misread!


----------



## cogitech (Aug 2, 2018)

I just ordered a packet of NB! "All the flavour and smell of BB, with the structure and yeild of NL" sounds good to me. If I like it, I plan to cross it with a landrace sativa and see what pops out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 5, 2018)

c99 just starting 12/12, she should put out a nice tree of buds, topped her a few times.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2018)

Only 3/6sprouted NL seeds came up and they appeared to be roots wth nothing else. The other 3 are fine and vigorous so far. Wide leaves.

1(3 Haze/Blueberry got nanners in bunches so it was killed. Remaining 2 are making nice fat buds already.

Just now put 6 NS x C99 from my own pollen chick into 5he 10/14 tent. Been a while since I’ve run this. A couple are very nice looking!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 7, 2018)

The KS sisters lookin like they need a drink. 
 

Cheers


----------



## dabby duck (Aug 7, 2018)

little Chuck using a random C99 male X my Pink cut [ jack herrer x a32 tw]
Lost my count, but I think she finished less than 7 weeks. 
Thanks for the Peak thread y'all


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 7, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> View attachment 4177604 View attachment 4177605 View attachment 4177606 View attachment 4177608
> little Chuck using a random C99 male X my Pink cut [ jack herrer x a32 tw]
> Lost my count, but I think she finished less than 7 weeks.
> Thanks for the Peak thread y'all


That has the same style leaves as my c99 female. Looking good man.


----------



## tst2015 (Aug 7, 2018)

I placed an order a few weeks ago of Northern Berry, Sweet Cindy and Skunk Berry. Got my order within a week...with extra Kush seeds.
I had some other plants on the go but I germed 5 of the NB seeds and all cracked in the water after 16 hours.
Skipped the paper towel ans planted into Solo cups and one popped within 16 hours. But the root didn't really head downward into the soil...it kinda just fell over and started drying up by the time I caught it. I figured it was done for but I covered it back up with soil anyway.
Meanwhile the other 4 had popped out so I thought 4 out of 5 wasn't bad.
Then about 2 days later, the seed that I had buried and left for dead popped out of the ground again.
It's smaller than its siblings but still growing!
I've named that one The Zombie....because it was dead and came back to life. Lol
Heres a pic of the 4 others


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2018)

When I started these c99s I started them in tupur mix and had a real shitty go the first time around. The girls battled nutrient lock out and looked deprived of nitrogen the whole first run, even through flower. I really should have kept clones from my other pheno but I only kept this girl because she was less effected by the shitty tupur and appeared healthier than the others but the smallest pheno did have better resin production/terps. Oh well

Edit: I meant to add now the c99 is in a clean medium (canna coco) she has been healthy from the start and hit flowering as healthy as could be. 

I'm expecting this girl is gonna need a lot of support when she hits 6 weeks, lol. I'll leave her with 6 tops when I prune her up in another week. She is not the pheno you would want for outdoor, these limbs would leave you crying after a stormy/windy night but indoor she is a beast.


----------



## dabby duck (Aug 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That has the same style leaves as my c99 female. Looking good man.


It definitely has a small frame of Cindy and this was technically a bx too. Lower calyx ratio is a lil easier at the end. 
This will get set aside for now, give em out as freebies to sift thru later, I just wanted to have the genetic material as clone only mom is gone gone gone.
Lots of double serration, which seems to be a skunk mainstay, I see it in just about every Cindy hybrid, like Space dude...From a botany perspective, increased serration is usually a wind assistance trait, although I would guess increased stomata as well. 
I could see a skunk ancestor that was a hillside resident and used double serrations to fight wind and maybe used increased stomata to pick up oxygen at night at higher altitudes in the thinner atmosphere and increase evaporation surface area during the day when Uv starts to pick up....babble babble....


----------



## hillbill (Aug 9, 2018)

4 c99 have hit the towel. Will be riding with 5 Sleeskunk fromDNA. Have 3 NL in early veg as well as 4 CopperChem, all these for sexual purposes.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 15, 2018)

The KS sisters.
 

Cheers


----------



## tst2015 (Aug 16, 2018)

tst2015 said:


> I placed an order a few weeks ago of Northern Berry, Sweet Cindy and Skunk Berry. Got my order within a week...with extra Kush seeds.
> I had some other plants on the go but I germed 5 of the NB seeds and all cracked in the water after 16 hours.
> Skipped the paper towel ans planted into Solo cups and one popped within 16 hours. But the root didn't really head downward into the soil...it kinda just fell over and started drying up by the time I caught it. I figured it was done for but I covered it back up with soil anyway.
> Meanwhile the other 4 had popped out so I thought 4 out of 5 wasn't bad.
> ...


These NB are growing great. They're about 14 days from seed right now. Could probably be a little bigger but I still have them under 4 - 13w and 1 - 23w CFLs. 
I have considered putting them in my veg tent under the MH but I'll be flipping that tent to flower in the next couple weeks.
I am putting LEDs in a 2x5 closet and will use that as another grow area.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2018)

Only have 2/4 c99 up in solos and have 3 NL in veg and flower season is here so a couple boys of something will be camping outdoors. 

Also got nanners on second Haze x BB and have 1 Indica leaning plant left and looking solid. Mike warned me as mom hermied and he abandoned the project. Ran 2 before and they both threw nanners but later.

3 NS x c99 about 11 days flowering and growing fast. Smallest was not topped and looks like Cindys I have known.


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 19, 2018)

Cinderella 99 Stacking up nicely 23days from flip


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 19, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Cinderella 99 Stacking up nicely 23days from flip


Looking good man. Should be a nice haul of Cindy


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good man. Should be a nice haul of Cindy


Thanks. I’ve got another pheno of her as well flowering. Only big difference I’m seeing is the leafs on the Cindy not pictured seem to have a broader structure compared to the one in the picture. 

Both have a very seeet smell, but nothing to strong yet.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 20, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Thanks. I’ve got another pheno of her as well flowering. Only big difference I’m seeing is the leafs on the Cindy not pictured seem to have a broader structure compared to the one in the picture.
> 
> Both have a very seeet smell, but nothing to strong yet.


Outside of the obvious different bud structure the wider leaves in my experience are the dead giveaway for the grapefruit pheno. I didn't find either impressive flower growth or smell wise till weeks 4-6 of flowering. 
Love how many tops you have on the one you shared. Multi topped and long veg is key to heavy yields with c99.
Cheers


----------



## mastrmasn (Aug 20, 2018)

Ordered from peak for the first time last week. Just got the beans. Already have some in the tent ready for 12/12. So the peak seeds will have to wait a few months. But super excited to get those B.B. and C99 in some dirt.


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Outside of the obvious different bud structure the wider leaves in my experience are the dead giveaway for the grapefruit pheno. I didn't find either impressive flower growth or smell wise till weeks 4-6 of flowering.
> Love how many tops you have on the one you shared. Multi topped and long veg is key to heavy yields with c99.
> Cheers


Here’s thst other Cindy 





Other then the smell....did you notice any difference between the pineapple and grapefruit Pheno as far as effects ? 

And here’s my sweet skunk from peekseedsbc too. She’s looking a wee bit peckish, but doing alright


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 20, 2018)

All three of my phenos had a up beat sativa high, with no anxiety and a positive buzz that is better for daytime/active smoking. I had 2 that I would say cured to a pineapple/bitter sweet fruit and one more bitter fruit but all very similar. I like the high quite a bit and will probably have a clone on hand at all times.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 22, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Here’s thst other Cindy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The grapefruit yielded slightly more then the Pineapple. I found the Pineapple to be an intense sativa buzz. Some found it to be too racey. The Grapefruit was much more subdued in comparison. I would call the Grapefruit a tasty mellow daytime smoke and the Pineapple a tasty sativa rocketship lol 
I enjoyed both with the Pineapple being more like the Cindy I remember.
Also the Pineapple I refer to is the plant that started out with a rotten meat smell in flowering. It went from a rotten meat smell to rotten fruit, to a funky Pineapple. The Pineapple really came out after some time in the jars.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 22, 2018)

The KS sisters
 

Cheers


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 22, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> The grapefruit yielded slightly more then the Pineapple. I found the Pineapple to be an intense sativa buzz. Some found it to be too racey. The Grapefruit was much more subdued in comparison. I would call the Grapefruit a tasty mellow daytime smoke and the Pineapple a tasty sativa rocketship lol
> I enjoyed both with the Pineapple being more like the Cindy I remember.
> Also the Pineapple I refer to is the plant that started out with a rotten meat smell in flowering. It went from a rotten meat smell to rotten fruit, to a funky Pineapple. The Pineapple really came out after some time in the jars.
> Cheers


Well hopefully I got the pineapple pheno.....a racey sativa rocket ship sounds right up my alley


----------



## tst2015 (Aug 24, 2018)

My NB are getting tall after only a couple weeks or so. I'm thinking about topping and doing some LST on them. I'm at 7 nodes already.
Just wondering how the NB do with topping? Or would FIM be a better choice?

Originally, I was thinking maybe I'd top and clone the tops...then put into flower tent to sex while training the parents. But they're growing so fast that I'm probably going to have to just grow them out and watch for males after switching over.


----------



## tst2015 (Aug 24, 2018)

Pics from a couple days ago and I swear they've grown half inch or so since then....lol


----------



## tst2015 (Aug 27, 2018)

Man....these NB are smelling so strong....I had to re-engineer my grow space because my whole basement was starting to smell.
I guess I'm gonna have to get another carbon filter for them when I move them to their new space.


----------



## Hashishh (Aug 27, 2018)

tst2015 said:


> Man....these NB are smelling so strong....I had to re-engineer my grow space because my whole basement was starting to smell.
> I guess I'm gonna have to get another carbon filter for them when I move them to their new space.


That's good to know I was gonna pop some of these in the next month or so. 
Have you grown any of his sativas? I was planning to start the NB a couple weeks ahead of the SS to try and keep the canopy even.


----------



## tst2015 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hashishh said:


> That's good to know I was gonna pop some of these in the next month or so.
> Have you grown any of his sativas? I was planning to start the NB a couple weeks ahead of the SS to try and keep the canopy even.


No, I've got a few of his other strains here but I've got no space to try the others.
I've got some Green Crack and White Cookies going from another source in my main tent so the NB will be going into a closet in my grow room that i turned into a 2x5 mini grow space. Its got LEDs so I was hoping it wouldn't need much for exhaust venting because of less heat....but the smell will require carbon lol


----------



## tst2015 (Aug 27, 2018)

I will say that these are growing at twice the rate of my Green Crack. The stems on these are already bigger than the thickness of a BIC pen after only about 3 weeks from seed


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 28, 2018)

Hashishh said:


> That's good to know I was gonna pop some of these in the next month or so.
> Have you grown any of his sativas? I was planning to start the NB a couple weeks ahead of the SS to try and keep the canopy even.


I can say the NB was by far the shortest of the peak strains I have run.I would highly recommend a long veg with multiple toppings and/or lst'ing. 

The revegged KS sisters. The SS leaning pheno has started flowering long before the kush leaner. This is the opposite of what I expected.
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2018)

Just chopped Haze x Blueberry at 55 days and almost no pure clear trikes! Stinks like an over ripe fruity something. This one is compact with a very Indica appearance and thick rounded buds at the end


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 30, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just chopped Haze x Blueberry at 55 days and almost no pure clear trikes! Stinks like an over ripe fruity something. This one is compact with a very Indica appearance and thick rounded buds at the end


Nice!! Did you get some to finish without any intersex?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2018)

The absolute beast of the tent, citrus twist #2 (miyagi x tangpow). Her buds are 2x as big as any other plant in the tent. The other day she was smelling like blueberry more but for the last couple days it is more strawberryish than BB. I just hope it ends up berry tasting in the end, regardless of which one. I expect her to be huge, have to watch for bud rot later on.


EDIT: Sorry guys, I meant to post this in chucker's P thread. I got pics of the c99 I meant to put up instead.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2018)

C99, the seed run was rough because of shitty Tupur but this clone run has been flawless in coco. Im just using the canna A and B since it was cheapish and I'm satisfied with it so far. I have only been running 5ml A and B with 5ml calmag for adult veg and 7-8ml A and B, 5ml calmag and 5ml Kool bloom for flower though I don't always add the koolbloom every watering and didn't use it until flowers started forming. Only added the koolbloom to add a little PK and sulphur. 

So far this cut is smelling more "pineapple" than the first run, more of a mellow rotten fruit acidic type smell, nice. And I expect this run to have more of a racy high because she is frosting nicely.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! Did you get some to finish without any intersex?


1/3 with no nanners but I was aware of the risk. My chuck NS99 are 25 days and making longer lookin buds and seem to smell like hashy lemon pepper. No herms on these! I also have a couple c99 about ready to leave their Solo cups.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 1/3 with no nanners but I was aware of the risk. My chuck NS99 are 25 days and making longer lookin buds and seem to smell like hashy lemon pepper. No herms on these! I also have a couple c99 about ready to leave their Solo cups.


Hope you get some decent smoke on your hazexBB. You chuck sounds interesting. Sometimes people spend too much chasing elites rather than creating something unique like you do.


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Sep 1, 2018)

Texada Skunk that never made it outside. So I gave them to a friend to flower out. 
Three different females at about 4 weeks
Two are smaller but this one is growing like crazy and has started some pinkish pistols
 

smaller but still nice bud sites
 
and the least favourite looking so far.
 

Cheers
CCG


----------



## yesum (Sep 1, 2018)

I have some Peak Northern Lights and Northern Berry seeds. Best NL I had was from Peak. Have some Joey Weed C99 growing now but am gonna get some Peak C99 to go with it. Never realized he had the pure C99 till reading it here.

Looking for a trippy visual strain to go with the C99. The Texada Skunk sound good. Will ask Mike what he suggests. Also if he has different pheno seeds of the C99 or they are all the same. I guess the pineapple is the best of them.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 2, 2018)

C99 36 days.....very sweet, fruity smell.....but can’t really make out and pineapple or grapefruit yet. According to Mike the c99 most impressive growth comes in last weeks of flowering so I’m interested to see how that plays out





Sweet skunk 36 days the smell much more of pine, but has a faint sweetness to it too.


----------



## Adam Tripper (Sep 2, 2018)

yesum said:


> Have some Joey Weed C99 growing now but am gonna get some Peak C99 to go with it. Never realized he had the pure C99 till reading it here. Also if he has different pheno seeds of the C99 or they are all the same. I guess the pineapple is the best of them.


Peak's C99 is also from Joey Weed (via Frost Bros). You might see some differences due to Frost Bros' and Mike's parent selections, but the source is the same. Frost Bros claimed to have isolated the pineapple and grapefruit phenos (to the point of actually selling them separately), so an interesting question for Mike, assuming he got both, is which of the two he used for his stock.



yesum said:


> Also if he has different pheno seeds of the C99 or they are all the same. I guess the pineapple is the best of them.


Mike originally experimented with three different fathers and gave out the resulting seeds to get feedback and choose the best. Perhaps he still has these three batches and can recommend the one producing more often a pineapple phenotype.

Below are some relevant posts from Mike J (Peakseeds) and Dizzle Frost (Frost Bros Seeds)

Mike James: Personally, I think this strain is a real gem and I should mention and thank the one who gave it to me, a very good customer who likes to breed also. Goes by Dizzle Frost, breeds under the name Frost Brothers and sells his wares at Cannazon. I think a four week veg period is plenty for C99

MikeJames: As you will notice, I am not offering this strain for sale. A good customer gifted me a bunch of these. At this point, all I've done is one small seed crop and a couple of test grows. Incredibly good test grows, but I don't think I've earned the right to offer it for sale. In the initial seed crop I chose one very strong male, and a dozen females from a large sample, whittled down to six, then down to three for the finish. As with any good strain, phenotype variation was mostly limited to plant structure, height and branchiness, that's a word. It starts relatively slow almost feeble looking, but finishes very strong with exploding juicy tops. Here's a link to the Cinderella99 that the guy who gave them to me is offering, it's accurately described. All seeds given out for the contest are from the same female mother plant. In my notes, I described this plant as taller and more sativa like than the other two, thought you should know that.

MikeJames: I have no first hand experience with C99 outdoors, but my thought is this. C99 is an excellent fast flowering sativa but I find that the impressive growths occurs at the end of the flowering cycle and the tops grow too large for the spindly stems to support. I didn't think this would lend well to outdoor growing as you want them finishing up in late September and not waiting for the "impressive growth" at that point when the Canadian weather might not be so great. I have a couple Hawaiian customers who love it outdoors so if you had great weather through September you'd be fine.

Dizzle Frost: I grabbed a pack of Joey Weed C99 to see what the hype was about and to use her for breeding. They were acquired via Hemp Depot (awesome seed bank). 10/10 popped in under 40 hours. 9/10 made it above ground, one seed popped a tap root but was stuck in the shell and rotted. 9 plants sexed themselves between the 23rd-28th leaving me with 5 ladies. Two males were kept for seed making and one female was kept as a perpetual mother. Three phenotypes were found: one stinky/rotten one, one faint lemony citrus one and a strong smelling fruity one. All three yield and grow a lil diff, but all look very much alike. This is a stable strain. In flower they take off like rockets and require a daily re tie (mine were topped once and LSTd) Resin production started in about the 2nd-3rd week and was steady and heavy from there on. They didn't start to really smell until about week four, but it's not a heavy dank smell, just a strong fruity stench with a dash of sweetness. I dunno about this being a low odor strain, the smell is strong but doesn't stink like skunk or a "weed" smell. It's actually pretty pleasant to walk into, one brush of the plants and it will send your nose into overdrive. After 50 days the larger tops were harvested and lowers shortly after. The smoke is like the smell, candy / citrusy / pineapple and is pretty devastating. I've been smoking for over 20 yrs and this strain is one of my favs, not just for taste and apearance, but the high is clear and strong. You feel it in your face and eyes, your mood is uplifted and sights are enhanced. I haven't experienced any of the paranoia associated with C99 yet, but a couple people I have smoked her with have, so I can't say it's not true. But I do suffer from depression and I find this strain helps me. I wouldn't advise it for people with anxiety or maybe OCD as it is pretty powerful in the sativa dept and causes me to tremble if I smoke to much, and it can make your mind wander in the wrong direction if you let it. It's also a very social high and giggly, you find yourself laffing at things that you normally wouldn't. One nice size joint or fat bowl will last about 2-3 hours between 3-4 people. Medical wise, I don't find C99 to have any pain relief properties for myself, but I think all pot is medicinal and everyone has something that works for them, so don't rule this out. I do find however it may aid in depression and PTSD possibly. It's also an all day smoke, almost no burnout or hangover. Great for wakeups. I'm gonna give Joey Weed's Cinderella 99 a 9/10 all around. Great beans, great smoke, and it's F2 Bros Grimm, so it's about as close as you get to the OG stuff. I'd like to order the other Bros Grimm stock he carries to try out, if they are as good as these then I'm sold. She's not the most potent in the world, but does rank pretty high up there. All around great smoke, fast growing and a nice looking plant. I judge all my smoke reports upon some of the best weed I've ever smoked, so I'm a lil hard on the judging, if you read my final comments you'll see my buddies found it pretty potent, but I try to be as fair as I can with every strain I test. As far as my fav personal stash, I like my headies, Apollo 11 and Cindy 99 are two of my favs and I'm a big Blueberry lover. Shit, I have a lot of personal favorites LOL, but mostly heady mind fucking strains, I'm not a huge couchlock guy much anymore.

Frost Bros C99 F4 Pineapple pheno description: The infamous squinty eyed pineapple high flyer is a favorite to many. I have taken the pineapple phenotype and separated it to ensure more pineapple types show up and the results were excellent. This line has never been out-crossed and has been bred down from the orig pack sold by Bros Grimm. Growing and smoking this line you will find it 100% accurate to what Mr. Soul wrote about her in all respects and traits. She loves to stretch her legs out and really enjoys root space. I recommend a 6 week veg time to get the most yield out of seed plants. Does well topped or in a SoG / SCRoG, and loves light. The smells will fill your room with heavy scents of pineapple, sour and rotten fruits. The stench is not skunky but very powerful especially in the last 2-3 weeks of flowering, I actually get nauseous when trimming these. The high is very up and in your face with jitters and general stupidity, not for the faint of heart or hardcore couch lock fans.

Frost Bros C99 F4 Spicy pheno description: The Cinderella 99 line is famous for its pineapple citrus flavs, this line adds a lil change of pace in the flav dept. Momma was a spicy fat topped reminiscent of Jack Herer with its spicey / fruity taste, she was found in the F3 generation. She threw some nice juicy tops out and packed a wild punch to the head. The Spicey flowers slightly longer into 8 weeks, if left longer she will develop a hard hitting stone. Yields are also slightly higher. She thrives in a SoG / SCRoG, topped or trained and in hydro applications as well as soil. We recommend a 5-6 week veg time for the best results, not recommended for wet/humid outdoor conditions.


----------



## {Ganjika} (Sep 2, 2018)

NL x BC Purple Kush


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 2, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Peak's C99 is also from Joey Weed (via Frost Bros). You might see some differences due to Frost Bros' and Mike's parent selections, but the source is the same. Frost Bros claimed to have isolated the pineapple and grapefruit phenos (to the point of actually selling them separately), so an interesting question for Mike, assuming he got both, is which of the two he used for his stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great read. Thanks for sharing. 
I have to say my keeper pheno hits all those marks mentioned about the joey stock. Today I rubbed her buds and I'm getting a sweet grape Kool aid type smell off her. The seed run was tainted and I didn't get a good representation of her till now and I'm loving where it's going.


----------



## Adam Tripper (Sep 3, 2018)

{Ganjika} said:


> NL x BC Purple Kush


Did you find Peak's Kush x NL to be better than Bodhi's BCSC Northern Lights you posted here?

Would love a comparative smoke report on Peak's Kush x NL vs Bodhi's BCSC NL, since Peak's own NL is supposed to be a descendant of BCSC Northern Lights


----------



## {Ganjika} (Sep 3, 2018)

I grew Peak's NL x BC purple Kush & NL x Skunk i found the NL phenos to be very similar to bohdi's NL#5 but with Bohdi's there's more variation as he did an open pollination so you get several different phenos in a pack & found the Peaks more consistent guessing he selected just a few keeper phenos to breed with. I prefer Bohdi's in smell/taste/potency as its a bit better overall sort of lemon/earthy/hash smell/taste from what i recall were Peak's
I can't describe possibly cause it's masked by the other strain but it's more bland sort of a light mossy smell & had almost no smell while in flower, but i'm enjoying Peak's NL phenos very much its still potent & has a great high, yields nice with rock hard buds its just a bit bland is all. I would give Peak's NL a go if your looking for a good NL thats available & they are cheap too 12 beans $40 shipped.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Great read. Thanks for sharing.
> I have to say my keeper pheno hits all those marks mentioned about the joey stock. Today I rubbed her buds and I'm getting a sweet grape Kool aid type smell off her. The seed run was tainted and I didn't get a good representation of her till now and I'm loving where it's going.



Glad you found what you are looking for. 
I never grew the original but a close friend did for a number of years, so I got to sample and see lots of it. I knew MikeJ had the real deal as soon as I smelled the rotten meat on one of them early on. That pheno finished and cured to a super strong pineapple smell with a hint of rottenness. Great herb.
Happy for ya man!!



johny sunset said:


> C99 36 days.....very sweet, fruity smell.....but can’t really make out and pineapple or grapefruit yet. According to Mike the c99 most impressive growth comes in last weeks of flowering so I’m interested to see how that plays out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still remember how unimpressed I was the first run. Until the last few weeks of flowering. She is a slow starter but a big finisher.

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 3, 2018)

The KS sisters still chuggin along.
 

Cheers


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 6, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Did a little reading last night on Tex Timewarp...I too am interested ....
> 
> it has an interesting history...mom was thai and dad was some kind of Cali kush then it got worked in Oregon.All of this was in the era and place of when bb started and i see lots of references that describe it as a sturdier / leafier blueberry.... some even say the two are related.....


To follow up this post, the timewarp mom is supposed to be oregon purple thai, one of the parents as djs bb. Said to be a colched strain and while bb has the mutants, texada doesnt seem to throw mutants.


----------



## yesum (Sep 6, 2018)

Asked Mike about the C99 phenos. He said they are mixed with no certain taste in the line. Gonna get the C99, Sweet Skunk and C99 x Skunk. Those were the three he recommended for sativa trips. His favorite smoke is the Sweet Skunk.

I understand the 'fruit punch' pheno of the C99 is the most desired. Have not had any C99 but the pineapple sounds better tasting than grapefruit and more potent. Really I want the best high regardless of flavor.


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 7, 2018)

yesum said:


> Asked Mike about the C99 phenos. He said they are mixed with no certain taste in the line. Gonna get the C99, Sweet Skunk and C99 x Skunk. Those were the three he recommended for sativa trips. His favorite smoke is the Sweet Skunk.
> 
> I understand the 'fruit punch' pheno of the C99 is the most desired. Have not had any C99 but the pineapple sounds better tasting than grapefruit and more potent. Really I want the best high regardless of flavor.


The c99 has underrated potency imho. Been puffin on some all week actually.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 7, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> The c99 has underrated potency imho. Been puffin on some all week actually.


Me and Mine and anyone who smoked or vaped my Peak C99 over several years never underrated potency of Cindy. Several saying “Enough!” After 2 or 3 hits. Very rushy and you feel really damn high and a bit other worldly quick enough.


----------



## Adam Tripper (Sep 7, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> The c99 has underrated potency imho. Been puffin on some all week actually.





hillbill said:


> Me and Mine and anyone who smoked or vaped my Peak C99 over several years never underrated potency of Cindy. Several saying “Enough!” After 2 or 3 hits. Very rushy and you feel really damn high and a bit other worldly quick enough.


I think Dabby Duck meant C99 is underrated in terms of potency, that is, it's more potent than it gets credit for.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 7, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> I think Dabby Duck meant C99 is underrated in terms of potency, that is, it's more potent than it gets credit for.


I think Bill realized that and wanted to state that him and his understand just how potent it is. 
I stand by my original statement of the pineapple pheno being a complete "sativa rocketship". 
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Sep 7, 2018)

Haze x Blueberry true female turns out very strong and hard hitting haze type lift if you understand! A bit of edginess with too much leading to a white knuckle ride. 

NS x C99 have a definite pine side to them. The 2 bigger plants being hybreed style with a more delicate C99 pheno. 4 1/2 weeks and looking like they should.

2nd NL male showed today and is down as I have one outside 5hat is bigger and faster.

2 C99 to go to flower tent soon from veg. Both will live no matter what they are.


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 7, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I think Bill realized that and wanted to state that him and his understand just how potent it is.
> I stand by my original statement of the pineapple pheno being a complete "sativa rocketship".
> Cheers


Huh.
Guys I have been smoking c99 for over 15 years, it is potent. Great, im glad others think so to.

But, i was talking about availability in terms of the elite cuts, in fact i couldnt find it within 100 miles of me with three legal states within that range w/ stores.

I hope i could just share and @hillbill was one of the first to welcome me to this thread, so I hope his intention wasnt to disregard my statement and school me on potency. I dont think thats the case and I wish people wouldnt respond with half the shit they do, buts thats me 

I prefer sesquiterpene satva, but rocketship is proper too...


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 7, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Haze x Blueberry true female turns out very strong and hard hitting haze type lift if you understand! A bit of edginess with too much leading to a white knuckle ride.
> 
> NS x C99 have a definite pine side to them. The 2 bigger plants being hybreed style with a more delicate C99 pheno. 4 1/2 weeks and looking like they should.
> 
> ...


I am waiting on edge for the outdo to finish. Everyday I have been looking at my NL starts and with a bit of helplessness.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 7, 2018)

The only cut I can get in this state is a haircut. Got one just yesterday.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 7, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The only cut I can get in this state is a haircut. Got one just yesterday.


Good one!!


----------



## ThermalRider (Sep 8, 2018)

Here's my CINZAM, C99 x (Male Thai Zamaldelica Pheno).. really explosive growth the last three weeks..

 
Interested in Mike's New improved BB.. Hillbill's Haze x BB sounds like it has some potential..!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 8, 2018)

ThermalRider said:


> Here's my CINZAM, C99 x (Male Thai Zamaldelica Pheno).. really explosive growth the last three weeks..
> 
> View attachment 4195128
> Interested in Mike's New improved BB.. Hillbill's Haze x BB sounds like it has some potential..!


I love how sativa that sounds and looks!!!!
I plan on popping both the newest and older BB in the next few months and running them side by side.
Cheers


----------



## yesum (Sep 8, 2018)

Sending my money today. How is the BB improved, just in general? Not seeing anything on the web page.. I know he always is tinkering with strains and working to get them better. Was doing that with the NL several years back.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2018)

I can't wait to impregnate this c99 female with either goji og or my tang pow male or do 2 clones of it and use both males. Right now all she needs is some denser buds and thicker stalks.

Edit: I mean pollinate a clone later of this c99, not pollinate this plant. This is all for smoke.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 9, 2018)

yesum said:


> Sending my money today. How is the BB improved, just in general? Not seeing anything on the web page.. I know he always is tinkering with strains and working to get them better. Was doing that with the NL several years back.


Ya just in general from what he said when I asked. 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2018)

yesum said:


> Sending my money today. How is the BB improved, just in general? Not seeing anything on the web page.. I know he always is tinkering with strains and working to get them better. Was doing that with the NL several years back.


I believe germination has been improved but most any Blueberry or first crosses seem to make mutants early.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 9, 2018)

KS sisters
 

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2018)

yesum said:


> Asked Mike about the C99 phenos. He said they are mixed with no certain taste in the line. Gonna get the C99, Sweet Skunk and C99 x Skunk. Those were the three he recommended for sativa trips. His favorite smoke is the Sweet Skunk.
> 
> I understand the 'fruit punch' pheno of the C99 is the most desired. Have not had any C99 but the pineapple sounds better tasting than grapefruit and more potent. Really I want the best high regardless of flavor.


fruit punch pheno is supposed to be more potent than the pineapple. Mosca's also is reputed to be quite nice and potent.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 11, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> fruit punch pheno is supposed to be more potent than the pineapple. Mosca's also is reputed to be quite nice and potent.


Have you grown peaks c99?
The Pineapple pheno is the pheno the original c99 earned its rep on. Specifically the one that has a rotten meat like smell in flowering. From my experience growing peaks c99, the pineapple is hands down the most potent of the phenos and is spot on to the original c99.
I can't comment on other companies c99 as I have not grown it and this is a peakseedsbc thread.

On that note I got 100% germination on the 10 kush x c99 testers. 
Out of the 150 or so seeds from peak I have popped now, I have only had one not germ. It was also the only even slightly pale seed I have seen from peak yet.

Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 11, 2018)

Have any of you guys asked Mike what will take place with seed sales next month? GTA are closing the doors.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2018)

Had 2/2 boys on C99 so the weaker is gone and the keeper is bushy and fast. Have a good looking boy each of Peak NL and C99. Need to find a little sun on my hill.


----------



## Edsta007 (Sep 13, 2018)

Been reading this thread for a couple days and can't wait to order some beans. I'm doing a grow on the equator where the light is 12/12 all year round, so pretty much any strain goes into flower as soon as its sexually mature, around the 5th node.

My biggest concern is mould, although it won't rain, it's very humid, so I'm thinking his most sativa dominant strains like sweet c99.

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 13, 2018)

Peak seeds pure C99, have to ask/email him for it..... its been said many times he’s got the original Brothers grimm c99 genetics. No problem for humidity....


----------



## Edsta007 (Sep 13, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> Peak seeds pure C99, have to ask/email him for it.....he’s got the original Brothers grimm c99 genetics. No problem for humidity


Thanks for the reply. I didn't know he had the c99, I'll definitely hit him up for some. I was looking at the sweet c99, sweet skunk and skunk berry and northern skunk.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 13, 2018)

Edsta007 said:


> Been reading this thread for a couple days and can't wait to order some beans. I'm doing a grow on the equator where the light is 12/12 all year round, so pretty much any strain goes into flower as soon as its sexually mature, around the 5th node.
> 
> My biggest concern is mould, although it won't rain, it's very humid, so I'm thinking his most sativa dominant strains like sweet c99.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations?


I can vouch for the Texada skunk, kushberry,and c99 outdoors. The only strain of peaks I ran outdoors that had a problem was the Texada x NL. All others handled our wet falls like champs. 
I cant fully comment on the kush x skunks yet outdoors, but so far so good with them as well.
Cheers


----------



## Edsta007 (Sep 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I can vouch for the Texada skunk, kushberry,and c99 outdoors. The only strain of peaks I ran outdoors that had a problem was the Texada x NL. All others handled our wet falls like champs.
> I cant fully comment on the kush x skunks yet outdoors, but so far so good with them as well.
> Cheers


Perfect I'll definitely try and get my hands on some c99, just emailed Mike now. I'm happy I don't have to grow any of the pure landrace sativas that take 4 to 6 months to finish


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 13, 2018)

Sweet Skunk 48 days.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 14, 2018)

The KS sisters

 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2018)

Gonna start some home brewed SS here real soon. Great for day use as there is no couchiness in it. Very happy and active high that leaves one energized and having an “Illegal Smile”!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2018)

The Skunks have hit the towel!


----------



## Edsta007 (Sep 14, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Sweet Skunk 48 days.


Beautiful plant, how long did you veg for?


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 14, 2018)

Edsta007 said:


> Beautiful plant, how long did you veg for?


Thanks. there’s actually two in 1 pot of the sweet skunk. I veged for about 3-4 weeks 





Better pick from today. Getting super sticky. With an amazing pine/fruit nose going on.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2018)

c99 is a beaster for sure man. Great sweet fruity smell and huge buds that I would guess are great for mold resistance but they will need support because branches and even the stalk are tiny. I personally like it but she takes some taming to handle.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> c99 is a beaster for sure man. Great sweet fruity smell and huge buds that I would guess are great for mold resistance but they will need support because branches and even the stalk are tiny. I personally like it but she takes some taming to handle.View attachment 4198907View attachment 4198908


How long are you usually taking c99. ? Mine are at 7 weeks yesterday. And I’m thinking their just about ready.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> How long are you usually taking c99. ? Mine are at 7 weeks yesterday. And I’m thinking their just about ready.


They are just about ready!


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 15, 2018)

Here are some males from c99 x a afghani female with rks smell... you can see the afghani in the first pick and a real vine type in the 2nd. 

Affie
 

Vine queen


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> How long are you usually taking c99. ? Mine are at 7 weeks yesterday. And I’m thinking their just about ready.


The seed run I went to 60 but they needed a little more. This round I think it will be around the 60 day mark since she is running much healthier this time around, but she may go longer.


----------



## tst2015 (Sep 15, 2018)

Set these Northern Berries to 12-12 (under about 300 real watts of LED) a few days ago at about 6 weeks from seed. Waiting to see sex and if there's only one or two females...might put into my other flower tent with the HPS.
Took these pics just after defoliation and minor lollipop to try open up the middle to the light.
They're not too big (about a foot tall) after topping but I wanted to keep them from getting too tall anyway so that's ok.
      .


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 19, 2018)

The KS sisters finally getting some sun after a few shitty days
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2018)

I have a NL boy out back that will be jizzing in a few days. A big rangy and more Sativa than Most Mike's Northern Lights. Very strong plant that is a fast grower. A C99 back there also but a week later.

3 NS x C99 girls at 44 days thickening well and catching Dynamite Diesel at 59 days! Very frosty plants!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The seed run I went to 60 but they needed a little more. This round I think it will be around the 60 day mark since she is running much healthier this time around, but she may go longer.


I think this is a great example of the variation in flowering times from set up to set up. At your 60 days what would you say the percentages are of trichs?
I can say I have found that both the grapefruit and pineapple phenos were both best taken with maybe 5% amber 70-75% cloudy/mily and 10+% clear. When taken with that type of trich combo and a 2 month + cure the potency,taste,and smell are amazing. 
Full disclosure I usually take most sat/sat dom strains before ambers but mostly milky. From letting them go longer I have found they lose a lot of that up punch. I do allow most indicas to show 20%+ amber trichs most times.
Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I think this is a great example of the variation in flowering times from set up to set up. At your 60 days what would you say the percentages are of trichs?
> I can say I have found that both the grapefruit and pineapple phenos were both best taken with maybe 5% amber 70-75% cloudy/mily and 10+% clear. When taken with that type of trich combo and a 2 month + cure the potency,taste,and smell are amazing.
> Full disclosure I usually take most sat/sat dom strains before ambers but mostly milky. From letting them go longer I have found they lose a lot of that up punch. I do allow most indicas to show 20%+ amber trichs most times.
> Cheers


Yeah I usually take the sativas when the trichs start turning, about 5% for sure, the indica I wait till I'm seeing more amber for that sedative punch. 

When I chopped the seed run I just cut at 60 days because I needed the room in the tent. But honestly I think this round will be done right around 60 days because she is turning over kind of quickly now, probably 40% red pistils right now at 49 days. Haven't checked the trichs yet.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 21, 2018)

Some shots of the kush x c99 
 
 
And some closeups of the ks sisters this am
 
 

Cheers


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 22, 2018)

Sweet skunk 8 weeks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2018)

Man this c99 is an absolute beast, lol. It's hard to get a good photo but even in a 2 gallon pot she looks like she'll do near a qp/4 oz. Fucking rager and she is developing a sour sweet pineapple type smell, not definite pineapple but it's close for sure, no more grape Kool aid type smell.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 4203713 Man this c99 is an absolute beast, lol. It's hard to get a good photo but even in a 2 gallon pot she looks like she'll do near a qp/4 oz. Fucking rager and she is developing a sour sweet pineapple type smell, not definite pineapple but it's close for sure, no more grape Kool aid type smell.


Looking great. I ended up taking my c99 at 56 days. There where done.....pretty much all the trichomes where cloudy. Didn’t see any amber. While trimming I found the pheno with the more broad leaf structure to be lot more dense. Also had a more pronounced sweet fruity smell. 
She could definitely benefit from a lot more support next time around by the end they where both flopping all over the place.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Looking great. I ended up taking my c99 at 56 days. There where done.....pretty much all the trichomes where cloudy. Didn’t see any amber. While trimming I found the pheno with the more broad leaf structure to be lot more dense. Also had a more pronounced sweet fruity smell.
> She could definitely benefit from a lot more support next time around by the end they where both flopping all over the place.


That looks great! You should have yourself some real good smoke there.

I think my c99 is maturing faster than I thought she would but will still go at least 60 days. She's at 52 days 12/12 today so I need to check the trichs tonight but she still looks a little fresh still.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2018)

It appears my own 3 NS99 chucks at 48 days are bulking up and maybe a we3k or so out if that. Very sweet smell like too ripe mash up of fruit and dirty socks.


----------



## yesum (Sep 23, 2018)

That is a masterpiece johny enjoy it! I wonder how Peaks Skunk compares to the old road kill skunk? I am guessing Peaks leans more sativa which is fine by me.

On the maturing I am gonna chop when the most visual effects are present and take samples along the way. So if that is all clear trichomes that is mature. I am expecting to chop with no ambers and lots of clear.

Your Joey Diaz avatar(I looked it up had no idea who he was) got me into Blue Cheese dressing hehe. Nice change from bbq and ranch. That guy is a riot if you are into NY type humor. Kind of like Dice but better imo.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2018)

Peak Skunks at my house have trichs that cloud and turn amber like any other.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 24, 2018)

Couple cool nights and the colors have started.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 24, 2018)

yesum said:


> That is a masterpiece johny enjoy it! I wonder how Peaks Skunk compares to the old road kill skunk? I am guessing Peaks leans more sativa which is fine by me.
> 
> On the maturing I am gonna chop when the most visual effects are present and take samples along the way. So if that is all clear trichomes that is mature. I am expecting to chop with no ambers and lots of clear.
> 
> Your Joey Diaz avatar(I looked it up had no idea who he was) got me into Blue Cheese dressing hehe. Nice change from bbq and ranch. That guy is a riot if you are into NY type humor. Kind of like Dice but better imo.


Thanks, all things considered I think they turned out very nice as well. The sweet skunk definitely has no skunk smell associated with. It does have more of a fruty sent like the c99, but with more of a pine tang on the backend. 

Joey Diaz is hilarious. I’d love to see him live someday. Maybe blaze some sweet skunk with him lol.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 27, 2018)

A few more cool nights and a couple days of rain later. The KS sisters
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2018)

ANTICIPATION!!!


----------



## Adam Tripper (Sep 27, 2018)

yesum said:


> I wonder how Peaks Skunk compares to the old road kill skunk? I am guessing Peaks leans more sativa which is fine by me.





johny sunset said:


> The sweet skunk definitely has no skunk smell associated with. It does have more of a fruty sent like the c99, but with more of a pine tang on the backend.


--- Peak's Sweet Skunk is not related to the classic Skunk, at least not directly. According to Mike, it started with an Island Sweet Skunk, then inbred with the help of an original Skunk #1:

Mike (200: love the Skunk! (Sk#1) it is very potent, but a clean high. Not a stinky skunk, it's sweet. We purchased this many years ago from the pioneers of the industry. Cheers!

Mike: We changed the name of our Skunk to Sweet Skunk to be more accurate. The *original female was an Island Sweet Skunk*.

MikeJ acquired a Skunk strain around 2002 *from BCSC*. He used the strongest male to begin inbreeding with. He specifically said inbreeding, so because the mom is ISS, I'm lead to believe his creation of SS was a process.

I did ask MikeJ about the origins of his Skunk line a couple of years ago. I was told, that was ISS (BCSC) x *Skunk #1* of a very famous European Seedbank, probably Sensi Seeds.

--- In turn, "Island Sweet Skunk" is just the name Federation Seed Co. gave the line when they knocked off Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk. So ISS = Sweet Skunk. A post by Breeder Steve reflects this:
Breeder Steve: Take for instance some of Marc Emery's employees working for shit wages and growing some good grass in their basement thanks to clones from me they finally could actually get high from what they grew. These desperate boys are calling themselves Federation Seed Co. Let me set the record straight: Cotton Candy = Sweet Tooth, *Island Sweet Skunk = Sweet Skunk*, Mikado = Sweet Pink Grapefruit. These are popular clones I've named and let loose. They claim to have developed them "over the years". Flash-in-the-pan seed company might have been a more appropriate name; they've already crumbled due to a combination of incompetence and shame. Just having my clones does not mean they know how to produce accurate seeds of them when they attempt to reproduce them "over the years" I had long ago told Marc when he asked, that I was not interested in doing knockoffs of others' work, in name or substance.

--- Now let's see what the background of this Sweet Skunk by Breeder Steve is:

Sweet Skunk is a Haze no doubt about it, slight whiff of the bud or the smoke is a dead giveaway, let alone vigor, structure, habits, and flower time. Breeder Steve has the claim of sprouting the seed circa 98. There were two Haze specimens in a test batch of Sweet Pink Grapefruit x Big Skunk. In the same room was a male NL x Haze who didn't do much or got taken out. From that seed batch the #2 SS cut is what has survived to be called Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk. She made rounds in BC on the commercial circuit. The guys from Fed crossed her to some Skunk genetics and they backcrossed to the #2 till they hit F7/8/9 or something. Steve discovered it but claims to have been jacked by the Federation team, they split and now both companies, Federation & NGSC, have a version. That's the loose version of the story. Steve never released a version, but no one has challenged his claim to its origin. I know it because I believe both SS and ISS are related and great varieties I had a particular interest I at one time. SPG was said to be a clone found in a tray of clones brought north by a vet (Romulan Joe, OSG's buddy), also the Romulan was said to have come from the same gentleman. I am not sure about the BBOB1, when you smoke the SS and feel and smell the haze in her, Breeder Steve's story takes on credibility about the SS. I have had different version of ISS in Vancouver in the day that did have a lot more skunk quality to them. Perhaps they could have been from a separate yet similar gene pool.

--- So assuming British Columbia Seed Company got the "Island Sweet Skunk" from Federation, it looks like *Peakseeds' Sweet Skunk is* Sweet Pink Grapefruit x Big Skunk x NLHaze x White Widow x Skunk #1


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 27, 2018)

KS from seed,about three weeks into flower.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 27, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Looking great. I ended up taking my c99 at 56 days. There where done.....pretty much all the trichomes where cloudy. Didn’t see any amber. While trimming I found the pheno with the more broad leaf structure to be lot more dense. Also had a more pronounced sweet fruity smell.
> She could definitely benefit from a lot more support next time around by the end they where both flopping all over the place.


That looks nearly identical to my Apollo 11. 
Beautifully done!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 27, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> A few more cool nights and a couple days of rain later. The KS sisters
> View attachment 4206288
> View attachment 4206290
> View attachment 4206291
> ...


Nicely done Green! Those look incredible.
I really like Peaks approach to breeding and have been trying to read up in this thread when I have time. Love what I'm seeing.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That looks nearly identical to my Apollo 11.
> Beautifully done!


His c99 and mosca's are the real fuckin thing.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nicely done Green! Those look incredible.
> I really like Peaks approach to breeding and have been trying to read up in this thread when I have time. Love what I'm seeing.



These are the same two KS indoors.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 28, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> These are the same two KS indoors.
> View attachment 4206642
> View attachment 4206643
> 
> Cheers


What's your favourite smoke of peaks gear? And when you running the blueberry? I'm going to do a headbanger x blueberry chuck this winter.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 28, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> What's your favourite smoke of peaks gear? And when you running the blueberry? I'm going to do a headbanger x blueberry chuck this winter.


My two favorites so far is the c99 and the ss leaning KS. I prefer sativas. The best indica so far was the KB. 
I will be popping the BB and ss x c99 next. I plan on popping both the old and the newest BB at the same time. 
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2018)

I suggest Northern Skunk which is very potent and easy to grow.


----------



## tst2015 (Sep 28, 2018)

Going into third week of flower. I've trimmed up a bit and the NB are looking pretty good. Not sure if I'll get much of a yield though. Ive got them under some Chinese LEDs that are supposedly 1300w all together....but it only tested about 300w at the wall. But they're also getting a little side lighting from the 600w HPS on the other side of the 4x3 tent. 
Also, I never really got to do any training other than a little Super-Cropping and after I broke one of my main stems...I stopped doing that too . Haha. I tried taping it but it started turning black so I finished cutting it off.
Killed a couple plants last week also as the balls were making their appearance. But 3 females out of 5 is pretty decent. I took a couple cuttings to try my hand at cloning. Its my first attempt so who knows if they'll root or not...but these plants are so strong...I'm betting they will as long I don't mess them up too bad.
      
Hopefully the buds fill out a little more as we go.


----------



## yesum (Sep 28, 2018)

Got my Sweet Skunk, C99, Skunk x C99 today. Stealth of packaging is the best I have seen. Hand crafted so to speak. Will have to wait till I finish current grow to run any. The Sweet Skunk really has my attention due to Mike's love of it.

11 days since he got my money to receiving the seeds here in California. Pretty fast. Canada has a slow mail system.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2018)

Well I chopped my c99 down today at 58 days 12/12, she could have gone longer but trichs were good and milky so choppy chop.

She is a heavy flower, I'm guessing it'll be close to 4 oz when dry, maybe only 3ish but close I'm guessing. 
She has a mellow sour fruit smell with a little haze peppery action I'd say, hard to explain. Descent resin.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 30, 2018)

Every morning the colors get better and better 
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 30, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I suggest Northern Skunk which is very potent and easy to grow.


I ran NS a few times and really like it.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Every morning the colors get better and better
> View attachment 4207828
> View attachment 4207829
> View attachment 4207830
> ...


Nice!! The colour sure comes through with the skunk leaners. It's one of my favourites too but I'm thinking you're gonna like the SSxC99, lots of energy from that smoke. I bet you sold lots of seeds for mike with pictures like those.!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 30, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! The colour sure comes through with the skunk leaners. It's one of my favourites too but I'm thinking you're gonna like the SSxC99, lots of energy from that smoke. I bet you sold lots of seeds for mike with pictures like those.!!


The c99 is only one I have ran from peak, that didn't purple indoors or out. I am really looking forward to the ss x c99. 
Mike doesn't need my pics to sell his seeds. He sells his seeds by putting in real work and offering something solid for a fair price. It is the universal, good business model. And it has built him a rep second to none.
On that note I am happy to share pics of all the beautiful plants I have grown thanks to his hard work. I am pretty sure I have shared at least one picture of every strain I have run in this thread, other then the texada x NL I ran outdoors.
Bud porn
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## {Icon} (Sep 30, 2018)

a lot of great shots in here peaksseedsbc gear is solid.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 2, 2018)

Can anyone describe what kind of high mikes blueberry produces? Does it still retain some of the euphoria that DJ's had? I've grow some of mikes blueberry crosses but not blueberry on it's own.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 4, 2018)

After a few days of heavy rain and being beatin to shit by wind, the KS sisters are still chuggin along. The SS leaner on the left will def not be finishing. Given the 14 day forecast I doubt either will get to finish. Its a shame because in a better outdoor area these would of produced really well. 
 
 
 
 
The SS leaner 
 
 
The other 
 



Kp sunshine said:


> Can anyone describe what kind of high mikes blueberry produces? Does it still retain some of the euphoria that DJ's had? I've grow some of mikes blueberry crosses but not blueberry on it's own.


I will let ya know in the new year 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 5, 2018)

Kush x c99
 

Cheers


----------



## elkamino (Oct 5, 2018)

Dude Nice to see the young uns but I got to say your outside girls are such Beasts it be a shame for them not to finish right? Is there anyway you can make a leanto greenhouse for them? Throw in a small heater? You only have to run it for a week or so right?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 5, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Dude Nice to see the young uns but I got to say your outside girls are such Beasts it be a shame for them not to finish right? Is there anyway you can make a leanto greenhouse for them? Throw in a small heater? You only have to run it for a week or so right?


I already have the proper greenhouse plastic and was going to do just that. But it is more of a weakness in the sun factor now. I don't get my first frost till Nov, but by the second week of Oct the sun intensity drops right off. They will get at least another 7-10 days. It isn't the end of the world if they do not finish. I knew they wouldn't when I put them out but didn't wanna kill them after cloning them . 
I wish I had a better camera to do the colors justice.
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## elkamino (Oct 5, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> weakness in the sun factor


I hear ya! I’m at 61 degrees N myself lol... suns fading FAST these days...

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 5, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Kush x c99
> View attachment 4210973
> 
> Cheers


Can't wait to see this one finish!!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2018)

Most daylight lost the month of October in the Northern Hemisphere than any other month.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 6, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Can't wait to see this one finish!!


I am super excited about these as well. It is a combination of my two favorites so far. I know the Kush he uses is special and the c99 is the real deal c99. Will be interesting to see how they turn out. 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2018)

At least one NS x C99 chuck maybe two meet the axe Monday at 63 days 10/14.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am super excited about these as well. It is a combination of my two favorites so far. I know the Kush he uses is special and the c99 is the real deal c99. Will be interesting to see how they turn out.
> 
> Cheers


Bet there will be lots of variation in this cross. What a dandy


----------



## hillbill (Oct 7, 2018)

Northern Skunk of my Peak chuck are in the towel for planting Monday, I hope. Seeds are about 6 or 7 years old. Run it many times, very homogeneous except for color with one pheno turning almost a black grape late and the other green on green. Will stand up to anything I have seen. Adult toys here.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2018)

Just chopped 3 homemade NS99 at 63 days with 10 to 20 percent amber. They are just gooey! I can't get close without sticking. They stink. Dairy barn smells and a bit rotting fruit and something but as loud as I have had in a while. The most compact plant has the loose3t buds but the bigger two are firm and chunky. Glad I made the beans!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just chopped 3 homemade NS99 at 63 days with 10 to 20 percent amber. They are just gooey! I can't get close without sticking. They stink. Dairy barn smells and a bit rotting fruit and something but as loud as I have had in a while. The most compact plant has the loose3t buds but the bigger two are firm and chunky. Glad I made the beans!


You must just run seeds Bill. There should be some variation in this cross


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> You must just run seeds Bill. There should be some variation in this cross


Each is a bit different and one had a divided growth tip. This smell is funky and and I expect it to change with dry/cure but sure don't need visitors today! Been running this about 3 or 4 years. Always produces well and can be used anytime with caution. Face rush is common. My plant most Shaped like a compact Indica has loosest buds and narrowest leaves by far. All stink.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 8, 2018)

With today being one of two days(the other being 6 days from now) that is not calling for rain, also temps barely above 10c I have made the executive decision that today is the last day for the KS sisters. Both have made it further then I expected and given the forecast I see them only degrading from here.
 
 
SS leaner
 
Buncha different shots
 
 
 
 
 


Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 8, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 8, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> View attachment 4212327
> View attachment 4212328
> View attachment 4212329
> View attachment 4212330
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 8, 2018)

Kush berry finishing up nice


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 9, 2018)

The KS sisters are officially hanging now
 
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 11, 2018)

Kush x c99
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Oct 11, 2018)

Just planted 5/6 KNF2S with tails in blue Solos.

3 NS x C99 are drying nicely and smelling evil.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 12, 2018)

I hate dry trimming but once the woodstove gets lit here its the best way for me to prolong drying. On that note I was worried about terps when I cut because neither plant had an overpowering smell really. After a few days of full plant hanging they both officially stink now. Very floral/sweetskunk smelling. If I remember right the kush smell on either didn't come through till late in flowering indoors. 
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2018)

Four days drying in shopping bags now my NS x C99 are heavy lemon, almost super lemon and something very fresh and floral.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 13, 2018)

KUSH Skunk.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 14, 2018)

I gave one of the KS buds a quick trim. 
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I gave one of the KS buds a quick trim.
> View attachment 4215513
> 
> Cheers


Very nice and tighter than SS.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Very nice and tighter than SS.


Ya it is the other KS . I will post a pic of the ss leaner when I trim one.

Cheers


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 14, 2018)

Couple shots of c99 i had outside but under cover. We are getting phenomenal weather, maybe past halloween at 45N


----------



## SMT69 (Oct 14, 2018)

^ Amazing colors, that is so beautiful


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 14, 2018)

SMT69 said:


> ^ Amazing colors, that is so beautiful


Thank you, i give credit to the breeder of course and this beautiful weather that is persisting in my area. Usually it is pissing rain before September ends, maybe the best year since 99!


----------



## tst2015 (Oct 14, 2018)

Quick question for you guys. I've got my NB going into week 5 flower. I have them under Chinese LEDs. Today I noticed that some of the tops have white tips and the hairs look like they were clipped. I moved my lights up to about 18" because I was running them at about 10 inches so thinking they maybe got light burn? I was running the lights a little low because even tho one is supposedly 1000w and one is 300w....they pull about 275 actual watts (together) from the wall. So I didnt think they were powerful enough that I had to run them up too high.

Do you think the tops will repair themselves or will those tops be trash now?
(Sorry I can't attach pics....my lights are out for the night. I'll try upload a pic tomorrow)


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 15, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Couple shots of c99 i had outside but under cover. We are getting phenomenal weather, maybe past halloween at 45N
> View attachment 4215796
> View attachment 4215797


Beautiful looking shots.
And as promised a shot of an ss leaner bud after a quick trim.
 

Cheers


----------



## tst2015 (Oct 15, 2018)

tst2015 said:


> Quick question for you guys. I've got my NB going into week 5 flower. I have them under Chinese LEDs. Today I noticed that some of the tops have white tips and the hairs look like they were clipped. I moved my lights up to about 18" because I was running them at about 10 inches so thinking they maybe got light burn? I was running the lights a little low because even tho one is supposedly 1000w and one is 300w....they pull about 275 actual watts (together) from the wall. So I didnt think they were powerful enough that I had to run them up too high.
> 
> Do you think the tops will repair themselves or will those tops be trash now?
> (Sorry I can't attach pics....my lights are out for the night. I'll try upload a pic tomorrow)


I replied to my previous post so pics are in same spot as question. Here' the pics of a couple of my tops. A couple of the affected tops that are white and a normal one from same plant...but a little lower.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 15, 2018)

tst2015 said:


> I replied to my previous post so pics are in same spot as question. Here' the pics of a couple of my tops. A couple of the affected tops that are white and a normal one from same plant...but a little lower.
> View attachment 4216113 View attachment 4216114 View attachment 4216116 View attachment 4216117



I don't know if it is the purple, my eyes , or what, but I don't really see it? 
I have zero experience with led but I have scorched a few tops over the years lol 
In my experience the burnt area will not grow normal again. It looks burnt because it is dead. It is best to cut it out and move lights so it doesn't happen again. 

Cheers


----------



## tst2015 (Oct 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I don't know if it is the purple, my eyes , or what, but I don't really see it?
> I have zero experience with led but I have scorched a few tops over the years lol
> In my experience the burnt area will not grow normal again. It looks burnt because it is dead. It is best to cut it out and move lights so it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks....sorry yeah the pics aren't great. 
I did move my lights up after I saw this to about 18". I wish I had a PAR meter to measure. When you buy the lights...they tell the PAR value at different distances but their measurements are known to be a little exaggerated...so I use the "watch and see" method. And even checking everyday this happened. Oh well...live and learn.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2018)

Those white tips were common a few years ago and people called them hash tips. Seem to recall they were caused by blue diodes too close on Blurple lights. Has not been much since the huge change to white LEDs and Boards and COBs.


----------



## tst2015 (Oct 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Those white tips were common a few years ago and people called them hash tips. Seem to recall they were caused by blue diodes too close on Blurple lights. Has not been much since the huge change to white LEDs and Boards and COBs.


Interesting....thanks for the info. Hope to get some Quantum boards down the road


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 16, 2018)

Trimmed a few more of the not ss leaner today. Also smoked a joint of it. It is much more potent then I was expecting. It also isn't fully dry yet so is annoyingly sticky. 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 16, 2018)

As usual none of this is being sold, but I also am in desperate need of some new friskers. It is double annoying as fuck, non fresh trimming, with old dull scissors. After 4 + years they are done lol 
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2018)

Sharpen those. I have several 35 year old Fiskars.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 17, 2018)

Some more ks bud shots
 
 

Cheers


----------



## ThermalRider (Oct 20, 2018)

Hello Brothers, all the ladies are looking fine..! Congrats to all..

C99 x Zamaldelica(Thai Pheno Male)

I'm running alot of ACE genetics which have longer Bloom cycles so I'm NOT sure how many days this
girl has been flowering, she looking close though..

CINZAM


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 20, 2018)

Kush skunk starting to get some colour.


----------



## tst2015 (Oct 20, 2018)

Couple crappy pics of the NB girls in the tent and a couple close up with microscope camera...end of week 5


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 25, 2018)

KS
 

KS ss leaner
 

I got almost 8 full big jars from the two plants. Roughly 1/2 a pound or so. Plus a ton of trim and popcorn for butter. The worst part about them ending up being better then I expected is wondering what they woulda been like if they finished lol I still made the right choice. The weather has been shit since they were cut down.

Cheers


----------



## tst2015 (Oct 25, 2018)

Better pics at end of week 6. These girls smell amazing and so sticky. I've got these in the same tent as some Crop King plants and I had these in VEG for half as long as the CKs and these look just as strong and have more trichomes. Man...can't wait til they're done!


----------



## Edsta007 (Oct 27, 2018)

ThermalRider said:


> Hello Brothers, all the ladies are looking fine..! Congrats to all..
> 
> C99 x Zamaldelica(Thai Pheno Male)
> 
> ...


Really nice nice looking bud mate. Hows the smell?

Im about to start a grow outdoors on the equator where the humidity is always around 80%. Ive ordered some sweet skunk as its mikes most sativa leaning plant, which will reduce the chance of budrot. Im also looking at ace seeds as they have alot of pure sativas. Im just stuck between the 2, i like the shorter flowering time of the sweet skunk, but don't want to go to all that trouble just to have it mould in the end.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 28, 2018)

Kush skunk


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 1, 2018)

SS leaner nugs after a bit in the jar
 

Cheers


----------



## RandysGut (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi all,

I had some great luck with my seeds from peak.. Ordered a pack of NB and Kush x NL, 100% germination, & ended up with 6 females from each pack! 

I was hoping anyone with experience growing these two strains could give me an idea of how many different phenotypes one might see from each?

Out of 2 NB so far, I have noticed one that seems to have more solid/compact buds, loaded with trics, while another seems to be less compact, somewhat airy..

The only completed KxNL so far, had a real dark purple colour start in the leaves at around day 35ish of flowering.. Nice compact buds, loaded with trics as well

Thanks


----------



## dabby duck (Nov 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> SS leaner nugs after a bit in the jar
> View attachment 4225355
> 
> Cheers


Smoke report!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 3, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Smoke report!


I suck at those lol It has a really strong hazey smell to it . It has a floral/spicey flavor and is a super smooth smoke. Has a nice up effect but also relaxing after the initial rush. It is sticky to the point it is kinda annoying to roll. 
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2018)

Vaping the best of my NS x C99 this morning. Instant dry mouth and a little gazey and tastes a bit bitter.

3 small KN F2s just went to flower tent. A couple phenos here with one a typical high power Indica and the other much lankier with buds more like SS. And a more tolerable herb for in the day. High percentage purple at the end regardless of temperature. Usually run high female/male numbers.


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 5, 2018)

Kush skunk,she’s coming down this weekend.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 7, 2018)

Some nugs of KS . 
SS leaner 
 
Non SS leaner
 

Cheers


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 7, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Some nugs of KS .
> SS leaner
> View attachment 4228934
> Non SS leaner
> ...


Are those the outside flowers of the kush Skunk ?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 7, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> Are those the outside flowers of the kush Skunk ?


Ya , those are buds of the revegged ks I put outside that I was sharing pictures of here.
Cheers


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 7, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Ya , those are buds of the revegged ks I put outside that I was sharing pictures of here.
> Cheers


Well they yielded pretty good,my one and only kS(I culled the other one) is not going to give me much at all...maybe 2-3 oz,she is rock hard though.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 10, 2018)

Popped a pack of Kush x NL. Got the usual 100% germ rate with his gear.
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 11, 2018)

I have found a few seeds in the outdoor KS. The 3 on the right are from ss leaner nugs and the 2 on the left the other.I enjoy both phenos so much that I am gonna pop them for shits and giggles lol
 

Cheers


----------



## Adam Tripper (Nov 11, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have found a few seeds in the outdoor KS. The 3 on the right are from ss leaner nugs and the 2 on the left the other.I enjoy both phenos so much that I am gonna pop them for shits and giggles lol
> View attachment 4231229
> 
> Cheers


Who do you think was the pollen donor for those beans? Have you ever seen any bananas on the Kush Skunk, or perhaps it was stray pollen from a neighbor?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 11, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Who do you think was the pollen donor for those beans? Have you ever seen any bananas on the Kush Skunk, or perhaps it was stray pollen from a neighbor?


It would have to of been the KS who donated pollen. I didn't notice any male flowers. There is zero chance it came from any other plants.

Cheers


----------



## Adam Tripper (Nov 11, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It would have to of been the KS who donated pollen. I didn't notice any male flowers. There is zero chance it came from any other plants.
> 
> Cheers


Beans are feminized then, bonus! By the way, I've started a few Kush x NL from Mike, what can I expect in terms of the smoke?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 11, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Beans are feminized then, bonus! By the way, I've started a few Kush x NL from Mike, what can I expect in terms of the smoke?


I have no idea. Mine just hit the dirt. 
The kushberry and kushskunk have both been top notch though. 

Cheers


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 11, 2018)

Can't wait for these to get done! 4x NB, 2x KS, 1x SSxC99, 1x SS. Still about 2 or 3 weeks left vegging under the MH.
Gotta say that NB is hardy!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 11, 2018)

Hashishh said:


> Can't wait for these to get done! 4x NB, 2x KS, 1x SSxC99, 1x SS. Still about 2 or 3 weeks left vegging under the MH.
> Gotta say that NB is hardy!
> 
> View attachment 4231317


The SS and SSxC99 are quite the stretchers. Not sure if you ran them before


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 11, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> The SS and SSxC99 are quite the stretchers. Not sure if you ran them before


Nope, I haven't, still fairly new to this. I planted them 2 weeks after the others to try and control growth a bit. Seeing how lanky and fast they grow I'm starting to get worried come the flower stretch, lol!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 11, 2018)

Hashishh said:


> Nope, I haven't, still fairly new to this. I planted them 2 weeks after the others to try and control growth a bit. Seeing how lanky and fast they grow I'm starting to get worried come the flower stretch, lol!


The NB might have to be put under your light to give it a fair shake. I loved the SSxC99. Mine tasted like rockets. Very sweet smelling and a nice strong up high. Not a dense bud structure but very easy to grow


----------



## johny sunset (Nov 12, 2018)

Was over at my buddy’s helping him harvest the cut of sweet Cindy (sweet skunk x c99) thst I gave him. 
He had some heat issues, but all things considered it came out really well. And the smell coming of it is soooo amazing. Like pinappple creamsicle or something.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 13, 2018)

johny sunset said:


> Was over at my buddy’s helping him harvest the cut of sweet Cindy (sweet skunk x c99) thst I gave him.
> He had some heat issues, but all things considered it came out really well. And the smell coming of it is soooo amazing. Like pinappple creamsicle or something.


Thanks for sharing these pics. I am even more happy about just popping a pack now lol
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 13, 2018)

And these are the 4 female Kush x c99 testers. They are reminding me alot of the c99
 

 

Cheers


----------



## tst2015 (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm thinking these NB are almost done...under the microscope a few days ago they were about 60-70% cloudy. I stopped nutrients and im just going to water for about a week or so. Also, I moved them from under the Chinese LEDs and put them under the HPS for the last bit...just to see if they'd put on anymore bulk in the last week or so.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 14, 2018)

tst2015 said:


> I'm thinking these NB are almost done...under the microscope a few days ago they were about 60-70% cloudy. I stopped nutrients and im just going to water for about a week or so. Also, I moved them from under the Chinese LEDs and put them under the HPS for the last bit...just to see if they'd put on anymore bulk in the last week or so.View attachment 4232614 View attachment 4232615 View attachment 4232617 View attachment 4232622 View attachment 4232623


Fucking beautiful!!!! 
In my humble opinion I would let it go another week or two. There are lots of new flower growing heads showing on that frosty bitch.

Cheers


----------



## tst2015 (Nov 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Fucking beautiful!!!!
> In my humble opinion I would let it go another week or two. There are lots of new flower growing heads showing on that frosty bitch.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the heads up. I appreciate any help I can get! 
This is my first grow and harvest so I was kinda just guessing by trichomes when it would be done. I have 2 other strains (different breeder) growing as well and they are done with some Amber trichs. I probably should have cut them down a few days ago but i wanted to get some straight ph water through those ones for about 7 days too. But when I flushed some water through...the TDS coming through was only 450 so not too bad.
The NB I started later and was thinking that another couple weeks of growth might benefit them but wasn't sure. That's why I moved them to under the HPS and put my other finished plants under the LEDs. Figured at least they'd get some stronger light for the "flush week". 
Do you think I should keep feeding nutes to the NB for another week or so... before I start water only for a week?


----------



## 70's natureboy (Nov 14, 2018)

Dude, that is an awesome first grow. I have had NB on my list to buy for a while now. I have never heard anything bad about it. I don't think it needs much more feeding but if you think it needs 2 more weeks then it might need a little. Keep watching those trichs and you should end up with some very nice smoke.


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 14, 2018)

tst2015 said:


> I'm thinking these NB are almost done...under the microscope a few days ago they were about 60-70% cloudy. I stopped nutrients and im just going to water for about a week or so. Also, I moved them from under the Chinese LEDs and put them under the HPS for the last bit...just to see if they'd put on anymore bulk in the last week or so.View attachment 4232614 View attachment 4232615 View attachment 4232617 View attachment 4232622 View attachment 4232623


Damn does that ever give me something to look forward to. 3 out of 4 of my NB turned out female.


----------



## tst2015 (Nov 14, 2018)

70's natureboy said:


> Dude, that is an awesome first grow. I have had NB on my list to buy for a while now. I have never heard anything bad about it. I don't think it needs much more feeding but if you think it needs 2 more weeks then it might need a little. Keep watching those trichs and you should end up with some very nice smoke.


Thanks! I'd like to take the credit but honestly these NB were trouble free. I had issues with my other plants (Green Crack and White Cookies) not getting enough nitrogen and then too much...etc. But the NB just took what I gave em and didn't complain about it haha. Nothing but good things to say and I can't wait to pop some of the other PeakSeeds strains that I bought.


----------



## CAPTAIN & EL PRESIDENTE (Nov 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I can't wait to impregnate this c99 female with either goji og or my tang pow male or do 2 clones of it and use both males. Right now all she needs is some denser buds and thicker stalks.
> View attachment 4195527
> Edit: I mean pollinate a clone later of this c99, not pollinate this plant. This is all for smoke.


I pollinated my Peak C99 with my Goji male last summer. I need to pop the seeds and see what they look like. I was making more Goji seeds and thought...what the heck...tossed some Goji pollen on a lower bud of the C99. We will see.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 17, 2018)

4 of the 5 seeds from the outdoor KS have popped after about 48 hours.
 

Cheers


----------



## greg2k (Nov 17, 2018)

CAPTAIN & EL PRESIDENTE said:


> I pollinated my Peak C99 with my Goji male last summer. I need to pop the seeds and see what they look like. I was making more Goji seeds and thought...what the heck...tossed some Goji pollen on a lower bud of the C99. We will see.


Please show the results if you decide to pop those! I have some Peak C99 i'm about to sprout, and both male & female Goji clones in my closet... Would be cool to try and make some seeds both ways, i.e. Goji(M) X C99(F) and Goji(F) X C99(M).

It'd be really interesting to compare the outcome of both of those crosses. I wish i had the room to conduct an experiment like this...


----------



## Adam Tripper (Nov 19, 2018)

Nothing too interesting, just a couple of Peak's Kush x Northern Lights seedlings. First time with these, if anybody has experience with this cross, would like opinions on the type of high and potency of the smoke:


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice if a bit on the couchlock side. I have a couple KN F2s in early flower. Stable and homogeneous. Earth and hash scents prevail. Plenty strong. Medium size single cola type.


----------



## Adam Tripper (Nov 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Nice if a bit on the couchlock side. I have a couple KN F2s in early flower. Stable and homogeneous. Earth and hash scents prevail. Plenty strong. Medium size single cola type.


Sounds pretty good. Thanks Hillbill for the feedback!


----------



## RandysGut (Nov 21, 2018)

I have come across two KushxNL variations so far. Both finished at around 55 days from flip

Buds on the left are from a plant that went very deep purple, almost black by the end of flowering. My favorite of the two. Gave a few nugs to an experienced medical user. When I asked for his opinion, his answer was "Fuckin baked" I agree

Buds on the right are from a plant that stayed mostly green, if not light green all through flowering. Better yeild . Less potent imo, but not by much


----------



## Adam Tripper (Nov 21, 2018)

RandysGut said:


> I have come across two KushxNL variations so far. Both finished at around 55 days from flip
> 
> Buds on the left are from a plant that went very deep purple, almost black by the end of flowering. My favorite of the two. Gave a few nugs to an experienced medical user. When I asked for his opinion, his answer was "Fuckin baked" I agree
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed info Randy! Those nugs look excellent, nice and compact. I'm pretty psyched about this strain, it's going to be a welcome indica addition to a mostly sativa garden.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 23, 2018)

Adam Tripper said:


> Thanks for the detailed info Randy! Those nugs look excellent, nice and compact. I'm pretty psyched about this strain, it's going to be a welcome indica addition to a mostly sativa garden.


It seems we both popped the Kush x NL for the same reason . I am a bit behind you and wont be flipping them until the new year. It is his last kush cross for me to try and I am also hoping for a knockout indica.

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 26, 2018)

Kush x NL are in the round pots. SS x c99 are in the square.
 
And one of the 4 Kush x c99 12 days from flip
 

Cheers


----------



## tst2015 (Nov 26, 2018)

Heres my NB plants as of today. I've been giving pH water with some molasses for the last 12 days. Also gave her a flush with Final Flush to get rid of some excess buildup. I got a really high ppm (2000+) reading with plain water coming through the fabric pot. But it might have been the fabric holding onto nutrients from past feedings...I dunno.

Anyway, I'm putting them into 48hr dark period and cutting down. I was going to leave a couple more days under the light but my leaves are getting a little dried out now. The trichs are not changing much from where they were last time I posted. I thought I'd see some Amber but not yet.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 26, 2018)

tst2015 said:


> Heres my NB plants as of today. I've been giving pH water with some molasses for the last 12 days. Also gave her a flush with Final Flush to get rid of some excess buildup. I got a really high ppm (2000+) reading with plain water coming through the fabric pot. But it might have been the fabric holding onto nutrients from past feedings...I dunno.
> 
> Anyway, I'm putting them into 48hr dark period and cutting down. I was going to leave a couple more days under the light but my leaves are getting a little dried out now. The trichs are not changing much from where they were last time I posted. I thought I'd see some Amber but not yet.
> 
> View attachment 4239139 View attachment 4239140 View attachment 4239141 View attachment 4239142 View attachment 4239143 View attachment 4239144 View attachment 4239145


Just stunning...........looks like easy trimming.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 26, 2018)

tst2015 said:


> Heres my NB plants as of today. I've been giving pH water with some molasses for the last 12 days. Also gave her a flush with Final Flush to get rid of some excess buildup. I got a really high ppm (2000+) reading with plain water coming through the fabric pot. But it might have been the fabric holding onto nutrients from past feedings...I dunno.
> 
> Anyway, I'm putting them into 48hr dark period and cutting down. I was going to leave a couple more days under the light but my leaves are getting a little dried out now. The trichs are not changing much from where they were last time I posted. I thought I'd see some Amber but not yet.
> 
> View attachment 4239139 View attachment 4239140 View attachment 4239141 View attachment 4239142 View attachment 4239143 View attachment 4239144 View attachment 4239145


As bill said simply stunning!!!
I can say that I have found with fabric pots that salts will build up on the outer layer between the fabric and soil if you do not water to runoff in a coco kinda way. I notice it every time I dump it out post harvest dry.
Again beautiful job on the NB!!!
Cheers


----------



## tst2015 (Nov 26, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> As bill said simply stunning!!!
> I can say that I have found with fabric pots that salts will build up on the outer layer between the fabric and soil if you do not water to runoff in a coco kinda way. I notice it every time I dump it out post harvest dry.
> Again beautiful job on the NB!!!
> Cheers


Thanks! Yeah I never really purposely watered to runoff. A couple times I did have some but with fabric pots...it likes to come out the sides too so not a true runoff. The plants grew so well all the way through that I figured if the soil PPM were actual over 2000 that I would have noticed some kind of lockout or burn. But they never had an issue at all through the grow.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 28, 2018)

The 4 kush x c99 tops 14 days from flip.
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2018)

27 days and all is well for 2 KN F2s and I have 5/6 C99 up in Solos!


----------



## tst2015 (Nov 30, 2018)

So after a couple days of darkness, I pulled down my NB plants. Got 22oz wet weight so hopefully 4oz dry. When I was trimming, I noticed what looked like little ballsacks at most internodes. They weren't dried and split open so hopefully it was the stress of the last couple days of darkness (and i had the temps down to about 64F)...and they never had a chance to do any damage yet. I don't see any seeds but I'm a newbie so I'm not sure if I'd notice them if they were there haha.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 30, 2018)

I have noticed some slightly funky bladed leaves. Both of these are from the same Kush x c99. 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## mastrmasn (Nov 30, 2018)

Here’s 13 day seedling blueberry. I’ve never started from seed. Anyone can tell me if this looks normal.


----------



## newguy123 (Nov 30, 2018)

How is the Northernberry stretch? I messed up my timer and plants got too big :/


----------



## tst2015 (Nov 30, 2018)

newguy123 said:


> How is the Northernberry stretch? I messed up my timer and plants got too big :/


Mine didn't stretch much but they were under cheap LEDs for most of the grow... so other growers might be able to chime in with their experience.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 1, 2018)

newguy123 said:


> How is the Northernberry stretch? I messed up my timer and plants got too big :/



The NB has by far the least stretch of any of the peak gear I have run so far. It is pretty much nonexistent.

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 2, 2018)

This is my favorite of the 4 kush x c99 so far. The 4 are quite uniform, but this one just looks happiest to me. 
Day 18 from flip
 

Cheers


----------



## Edsta007 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm on the equator and want to grow sweet skunk outdoor, the problem is by the time they finish it will hit rainy season. I plan to top them them multiple times to produce a lot of pop corn buds. Do u think the mould will destroy them? Am I better off with pure Thais, hazes or other pure Sativa's? Would really appreciate some help. Thanks


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 14, 2018)

Edsta007 said:


> Hey guys, I'm on the equator and want to grow sweet skunk outdoor, the problem is by the time they finish it will hit rainy season. I plan to top them them multiple times to produce a lot of pop corn buds. Do u think the mould will destroy them? Am I better off with pure Thais, hazes or other pure Sativa's? Would really appreciate some help. Thanks


I am nowhere near the equator but we have heavy fall rains here. His Texada x skunk, c99, and kush x skunk have all done great outdoors without any mold. I would imagine the SS is your best bet.

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 14, 2018)

Some Kush x c99 tester bud shots. Day 30 from flip
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 16, 2018)

Some outdoor KS buds 

SS leaner
 

the SS x c99 and Kush x NL are doing well at roughly 4 weeks. A few have already shown sex, including a female.
 

Cheers


----------



## GrowRock (Dec 17, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Some Kush x c99 tester bud shots. Day 30 from flip
> View attachment 4248925
> View attachment 4248926
> View attachment 4248927
> ...


Do the Kush c99 have a big stretch or do they follow the Kush line?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 17, 2018)

GrowRock said:


> Do the Kush c99 have a big stretch or do they follow the Kush line?


They more or less doubled in height. Nothing too crazy .
3 of the 4 are going to be big in the yield department. The low yielding one will be finished in under 50 days by the looks of it.

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 20, 2018)

I chopped one of the kush x c99 because it sported a ball sack on the main stem.No biggie because it was the lowest yielding least happy one anyway. I am really happy with the 3 others. They have had a spicy smell until recently. They now smell just like sweetheart candies or something. The smell is amazing. Really looking forward to trying these. Day 36 from flip



Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 24, 2018)

Some day 40 from flip kush x c99. One shot of each of the 3.
 
 
 

They are quickly finishing up at this point. They seem to have the flowering speed of a fast c99 mixed with the flower density and structure of the kush. I will be shocked if they go past 8 weeks.

Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Some day 40 from flip kush x c99. One shot of each of the 3.
> View attachment 4254451
> View attachment 4254457
> View attachment 4254462
> ...


What kind of smells they putting out?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 25, 2018)

They smell like sweetheart candies or something. Whatever the smell is it is delicious lol

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2018)

54 days 10/14 was enough for my second KNf2, a 16” single cola with thick semi dense longish buds. Very tight spacing. Smells like cedar, pine and a field of Red Clover. Very sticky with most all trikes cloudy. No amber and few clear. This plant was turning leaves a darker purple and yellow, getting dry. Trichs are nice with fat heads on short thick stalks.

Up potted 5 C99 in veg yesterday.


----------



## Hashishh (Dec 26, 2018)

Novice grower but I've got to say I like the way his SSxC99 looks! Can't wait to try it


----------



## AnanKofan (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello!
From what Iv read there are two pheno in SS, one is in structure more indica and other more sativa. Anybody could help me and tell what are smell of those phenos on veg, flow and after curring. Are there soe others phenos, smells? Im looking for some donor woth some sweet lemon scent

Peace
AK


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 30, 2018)

The 3 Kush x c99 testers at day 46 from flip. One is very close to being done with the other two not far behind. 
This one has an amazing almost cherry candy smell. It has purple calyxs showing up like most of the kush crosses I have run. It will yield good and the buds are dense.
 
 
 
This is the one closest to being done. It has a fruity smell and good yield. 
 
 
The third one still smells like sweetheart candies and reminds me of the grapefruit pheno of c99 flower structure wise. It is also gonna out yield the other two.
 


Big shout out to MikeJ as always. I cannot wait to try these. My two favs of his combined. 
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 30, 2018)

I also have ended up with 4 females each of ss x c99 and kush x nl. They will all be transplanted and under the big light within the next week. 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2018)

Kush x Northern Lights f2 in the Solo right now. One plant has looser longish buds and the other much tighter and rounder. Can’t nail aroma right now. Both are powerful plants, single cola. Finding Sativa plants in the F2s right along. Have not seen that in Peak KN nor the NL.


----------



## yesum (Dec 30, 2018)

Have a few Sweet Skunk and C99 starting now. Any reports on these two?

I had heard from one grower that the C99 and Blueberry was lacking in potency. Have heard others say different.


----------



## johny sunset (Dec 30, 2018)

yesum said:


> Have a few Sweet Skunk and C99 starting now. Any reports on these two?
> 
> I had heard from one grower that the C99 and Blueberry was lacking in potency. Have heard others say different.


I grew out two different Phenos of the c99, both where lacking in the smell and flavour department, but I found the effect to be fairly strong. I didn’t end up keeping either two around. Not enough space. 

Sweet skunk I liked more then the c99. Has better looks and smell......amazing clear headed day time strain. I still have her around but considering letting her go as well.....space and numbers. 

The sweet skunk x c99 is amazing. Superb terp profiles. strong effects, but a tad more body compared to the SS. But still a great daytime strain. 

I’ve got some NLx (SSXC99) beans I got from mike awhile back that I’m really interested in trying.....but again time and space lol.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 1, 2019)

This kush x c99 tester has come down at day 48 from flip. It has a great fruity smell mixed with a classic kush smell. Nice dense flowers even on the lowers. It could of gone a few days longer but most of the trichs are nice and cloudy and I need the space for the ss x c99 and kush x NL.
 
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 1, 2019)

A shot of each of the other Kush x c99 at day 48 from flip
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 1, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> A shot of each of the other Kush x c99 at day 48 from flip
> View attachment 4258051
> View attachment 4258052
> 
> Cheers


Those are looking yummy.
Nice plants.


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Jan 2, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> A shot of each of the other Kush x c99 at day 48 from flip
> View attachment 4258051
> View attachment 4258052
> 
> Cheers


Do you have any pics of the veg? Idk if I just got a dud seed or what, but I thought it was supposed to grow fast. Mines a short thick stem bitch like an indica but then these little spindly leaves like a sativa??



I have sativa and indica both in the tent on same nutes along with this C99 × Blueberry Fast Fem, they are all doing normal grow stuff, this one is different..

There's no room when the node spacing is so short for those long ass spindly hair-like leaves, I feel like its growing kinda sickly..

C99 is bottom left..


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 2, 2019)

ChiefRunningPhist said:


> Do you have any pics of the veg? Idk if I just got a dud seed or what, but I thought it was supposed to grow fast. Mines a short thick stem bitch like an indica but then these little spindly leaves like a sativa??
> View attachment 4258522
> View attachment 4258523
> 
> ...


There are veg pics of the kush x c99 in my journal. But I am not sure what comparing two different strains is going to show you? I also can't tell what the problem is from your pics. They look fine. 
c99 has never been known for fast vegging. It is a fast flowering strain but slow compared to many others in veg. 

Cheers


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Jan 2, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> There are veg pics of the kush x c99 in my journal. But I am not sure what comparing two different strains is going to show you? I also can't tell what the problem is from your pics. They look fine.
> c99 has never been known for fast vegging. It is a fast flowering strain but slow compared to many others in veg.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for clearing it up


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2019)

I've run several versions of Peak C99 over the years. A lot of them looked like your plant. Most all are slow and rather spindly in veg. Flower changes everything and almost all finish under 8 weeks. Fruity smells and strong effects and very rushy. Friends begged off after a couple hits. Tingling rush up the back of the neck and scalp reported by several. Beautiful red/rust pistils!

There are 5 topped C99 a few days into flower at my house. Going to water right now. KN f2 Sativa pheno in the Solo for morning motivation.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 3, 2019)

Day 50 from flip for this Kush x c99. I really can't say enough about the smell. It is absolutely amazing!!
 
 
 
 
A lower
 

I am guessing this one has about a week to go. However I might take it early in hopes of revegging because of course I didn't take cuts lol If that fails I will pop the other seeds of it I have.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 6, 2019)

This kush x c99 got the chop today, day 53 from flip. Has a great fruity smell and a good yield of dense flowers.
 
 
 
And this Kush x c99 is pretty much ready as well. Will probably take it down tomorrow. I wont be revegging it as I just don't have the space atm. 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> This kush x c99 got the chop today, day 53 from flip. Has a great fruity smell and a good yield of dense flowers.
> View attachment 4260573
> View attachment 4260574
> View attachment 4260578
> ...


Looks good but there just to much stim showing and not enuff bud for me to grow it.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 7, 2019)

Day 54 for the last kush x c99 testers. Saw some ambers today so she will come down. Rockhard flowers with an amazing smell and no shortage of purple.
 
 
 
Lowers
 
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2019)

Up potted and a week in 10/14 for 3 nice topped little c99 bushes! Nice to have Cindy in the garden again. A Sativa kick in the face for hard nugget fans i spring her on. My friends are getting too old for her.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 16, 2019)

Some trimmed flowers from a Kush x c99 tester Some of the lowers were dry enough to burn yesterday. It smells and tastes like grape kush. It has a perfect hybrid high that leans a little more to the indica effect then sativa. All of the kush x c99 have been nice and potent.
 
 
Flowers from the other 2 kush x c99. 
 
 
I will give a full smoke report on each once they are done drying.

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2019)

A couple weeks of flower for my 3 C99. Still a bit weak in the stem and the start of stretching. Mine have a lot of rather small leaves and buds just starting medium green and narrow. Will be doing a lot of training the next 2 weeks.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2019)

3 C99 at 4 weeks and delicate looking with light longish buds and small narrow leaves. All are healthy with good color. They are all like one another, almost identical with nice branching for my training ways. Lots of trychs out on the leaves. Oh my my!

Got some unreleased aging King x Northern Lights in the towel to see if they germ. Checking Friday.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 9, 2019)

Some shots of SS x c99s. All under day 50 from flip. They all smell really hazey
 
 
 
And 2 Kush x NL
 
 

Also it seems I forgot to give a smoke report on the Kush x c99s. I will make sure to do so before the end of the day. What I can say is IMHO it is the best strain of his I have done.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2019)

Ok maybe not by the end of yesterday lol
These are the 3 Kush x c99 testers I ran. As I said above this is my personal favorite so far out of all the peak strains I have run.

This one has almost no taste on inhale, and has some type of melon taste on exhale. Has an entirely up sativa effect and a melon fruity type smell.
 

This one smells almost like cheese but sweet. Tastes just like c99 but with a kush after taste. Has a really nice hybrid effect of relaxing but very up sativa effect. Really great daytime smoke.
 

The third one smells and tastes just like grape kush. The taste even lingers for quite sometime. It has a very enjoyable indica effect. 
 

All yielded very well and were easy to grow. The only con I can think of is I haven't been able to contact mike via email to get more seeds of this lol

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2019)

I have KN which I f2ed and there is a very much Sativa pheno showing often. Grew both KN and NL and never had the Sativa look to anything. Good all 'round herb from that which was a bit more on the active side.

I have some King x NL from Mike that are older and seedlings are slow, hope they catch up.

3 C99 at 6 weeks and visibly maturing more each day. Medium cigars for buds now and FROST! Citrus funk. All is good here!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2019)

A couple shots of Kush x NL
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Skatch420 (Feb 12, 2019)

His email changed a few months ago.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 13, 2019)

Skatch420 said:


> His email changed a few months ago.


Ya I know of the first change in the fall. Has it changed again since then? Last I heard from him was early Jan. 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2019)

I have abandoned my KingNL project as old seeds lacked vigor.

3 C99 are at least a week out. A little different from particular Peak C99s I grew years ago. Buds are quite open and all are foxtail in structure from the start. Quite narrow and longish buds. Loads of trikes and all have smallish narrow leaves. Stems and branches only got strong recently. Homogeneous plants.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 19, 2019)

Kush x NL looks like it will be done within the week.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 19, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Kush x NL looks like it will be done within the week.
> View attachment 4285407
> View attachment 4285410
> 
> Cheers


Nice plants!!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Kush x NL looks like it will be done within the week.
> View attachment 4285407
> View attachment 4285410
> 
> Cheers


I made F2s of those and turns out that about 1/4 shows quite Sativa traits.


----------



## newguy123 (Feb 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I have abandoned my KingNL project as old seeds lacked vigor.
> 
> 3 C99 are at least a week out. A little different from particular Peak C99s I grew years ago. Buds are quite open and all are foxtail in structure from the start. Quite narrow and longish buds. Loads of trikes and all have smallish narrow leaves. Stems and branches only got strong recently. Homogeneous plants.


I too have C99 that are are week out, foxtailing started around day 30 and now looks like a pile of foxtail. Smells great though. Smallish narrow leaves as well.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2019)

There are some pretty intense strains that have this bud structure like some Hazes.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 19, 2019)

Has anybody here grown out Peak's Kush Skunk?

I have seedlings on the go... my first run with these... looking for a mom.

Just wondering if theres a particular pheno i should be looking for?

Does it yield well under ideal conditions?
Hows the stretch?
Like the nutes or no?
Any tips would be helpful...

@Flash63


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 21, 2019)

Gquebed said:


> Has anybody here grown out Peak's Kush Skunk?
> 
> I have seedlings on the go... my first run with these... looking for a mom.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed the Kush skunk. I popped a pack last year and found 2 keepers. One was sativa dom leaning towards the ss and one seemed to lean slightly towards the kush and had more of an indica effect. They also did great outdoors. 
They yielded well even under far less then ideal conditions.
Nothing crazy stretch wise. Roughly doubled in height. 
As for nutes they seemed to do well in a fairly light premix soil. 
Like most of mikes gear they pretty much grow themselves. 
I shared lots of pics of them in this thread and my old grow journal.

Cheers


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 21, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I really enjoyed the Kush skunk. I popped a pack last year and found 2 keepers. One was sativa dom leaning towards the ss and one seemed to lean slightly towards the kush and had more of an indica effect. They also did great outdoors.
> They yielded well even under far less then ideal conditions.
> Nothing crazy stretch wise. Roughly doubled in height.
> As for nutes they seemed to do well in a fairly light premix soil.
> ...


Cool thanks man.
Ill go looking for the pics


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2019)

3 C99 at 55 days and many white pistils on foxtailing buds(just the way they are). Again, somewhat different than Mike’s C99 I had while it was being developed. Longest I went was 56 days on those and the buds were mort round and not foxtail in structure.

Leaves small and narrow and some very swollen calyxes. All are soft but as big as seeded ones. Not real frosty on leaves but the foxtailing buds are white with trichs which are now 90% cloudy 10% clear. Nice average size but buds will not weigh a lot. Citrus and pepper smells dominant right now. Some leaves fading a bit to yellow.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 24, 2019)

Lots of cloudy trichs on this kush x nl but still no amber to be found.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 24, 2019)

I decided it was chop day for the Kush x NL above and this SS x c99. The SS x c99 was put into flower room on christmas eve . The Kush x NL went in roughly new years.
SS x c99


And a couple more of the Kush x NL



Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2019)

Just harvested 3 Cinderella 99 with at 57 days foxtailing longish buds. Sticky and sweet still smell of citrus and pepper and a little sweat. No amber until today and now about 5% on 2 and 20% on the other. Buds shaped like mountain spruce under heavy snow load. Nothing resembling hard or dense. Pretty wild looking. Not too much stretching but plenty to train really well.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Feb 25, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I decided it was chop day for the Kush x NL above and this SS x c99. The SS x c99 was put into flower room on christmas eve . The Kush x NL went in roughly new years.
> SS x c99
> View attachment 4288774
> View attachment 4288775
> ...


Hey man, how tall do you grow out the ss x c99 before you put into flowering. I've got 5 seeds started all about 6" tall in 1gal soil.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 25, 2019)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Hey man, how tall do you grow out the ss x c99 before you put into flowering. I've got 5 seeds started all about 6" tall in 1gal soil.


They were roughly 12" tall when flipped. 3 of the 4 stretched roughly 4x their height .

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 25, 2019)

Here is another Kush x NL and another SS x c99 that came down today
Kush x NL
 
 
SS x c99
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 25, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Here is another Kush x NL and another SS x c99 that came down today
> Kush x NL
> View attachment 4289385
> View attachment 4289388
> ...


Nice growing. I loved growing the SSxC99. It was very easy and smells amazing. You sure do a nice job with your soul mix. I'm going to slowly make the switch away from bottled nutes.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2019)

“A Little Bit 'o Soul”!


----------



## Skatch420 (Feb 25, 2019)

I found SC when run 12/12 will give a big single cola mini xmas tree about 30-36.. SS also likes 12/12 from seed, But has more stretch. Done both in 11-12ish weeks to chop... SC was appx 30-60g and SS 60-90 crowded. Perfect for a hot summer room jun-aug @ 12/12


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 25, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice growing. I loved growing the SSxC99. It was very easy and smells amazing. You sure do a nice job with your soul mix. I'm going to slowly make the switch away from bottled nutes.


After switching a few year back from bottles I certainly prefer premix soil. But have def yet to perfect it. I am hoping to dive into legit ROLS by next year. My mix is pretty basic but seems to get the job done. I use pro mix MP as base. I add EWC, Alfalfa meal, fishbone meal, power bloom plus . All gaia green products. Along with crushed oyster shells. They get blackstrap molasses once in veg and 2x during flowering. 
I prefer the end product compared to anything else I have used. The smoothness and taste alone are worth it, let alone the cost savings.

Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 25, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> After switching a few year back from bottles I certainly prefer premix soil. But have def yet to perfect it. I am hoping to dive into legit ROLS by next year. My mix is pretty basic but seems to get the job done. I use pro mix MP as base. I add EWC, Alfalfa meal, fishbone meal, power bloom plus . All gaia green products. Along with crushed oyster shells. They get blackstrap molasses once in veg and 2x during flowering.
> I prefer the end product compared to anything else I have used. The smoothness and taste alone are worth it, let alone the cost savings.
> 
> Cheers


I'm probably missing out on lots of different smells and tastes that organics unlocks. I'll be picking your brain soon enough for help. I'm running a 10-12 week heavy feeder at the moment that might be a challenge in a organic mix. I'd love to try it


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 2, 2019)

Trimmed up 2 SS x c99 yesterday
 
 
And the final Kush x NL got the chop
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2019)

Trimming C99 this morning. Lemon and other fruit smell and extremely open bud structure. Smallest bud leaves real frosty as well as calyxes which swelled a lot on foxtailing buds. Buds were foxtail from the start and internal bud stems dry to next to nothing. Very reminiscent of Hazes I have grown but much faster. Bag appeal for most is nonexistent. One of 3 is a little more compact with slightly heavier buds.

Smell and taste when vaped has a hint of something like Ditchweed With some wonderful charred wood or pumpkin. Not for nite! Lots of thoughts and a feeling of being slightly removed, could be a little edgy 

Smoke report to follow a little later.

This is not a negative report. It is a Sativa report.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hey guys, this is Peak's Blueberry. I'm on about week 5 of flowering. Just wondering how I'm doing. I've heard this one gets tough as flowering progresses. I do Fox Farm Big Bloom, Grow Big, Tiger Bloom and add some CalMag but it still looks like I'm getting some magnesium issues from the rust spots. Just wanted to know what you guys thought. Been a fan of Peak for 5 years now.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 4, 2019)

Look like they are way heavy on high N nutes and more.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 4, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Look like they are way heavy on high N nutes and more.


Thanks for the feedback. I'll give her a good flush.


----------



## Fossel420 (Mar 7, 2019)

Ordered from these guys 10 or 15 years ago. Northern lights was great


----------



## Bearijuana (Mar 11, 2019)

At this point I can say without a doubt the NorhternBerry seeds are bangers! Very healthy and lush with excellent growth and stability. Pics to come at some point but shout out to PeakseedsBC. Awesome to deal with and the genetics speak for themselves. I'm looking forward to harvest and then growing out some of their other stains.


----------



## dabby duck (Mar 11, 2019)

Just pulled down a single NL. Has that old school funk that you cannot get around from any of the rec shops. Yummy.

I had this project on hold for a bit because one of my males turned female about 3 weeks in. After that I scrapped the pollen portion but kept this female from my Peak stock.

Reminds me me so much of a Deep chunk cut I have
and may hit that to this Northern Lights female.
NL boy goo is in the freezer still but probably wont ever use it....


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 16, 2019)

Time for a smoke report on the SS x c99 and Kush x NL
First up are the 4 SS x c99. They have a very strong haze/floral smell. They are all very very smooth smoke that packs a serious sativa high. Not racy at all just a really potent feel good, get shit done high. They all yielded well and I am very happy with this strain.
 
 
 
 
And the 2 Kush x NL
Both are nice potent indicas. 
The first one stinks like Kush and has a very thick kush smoke.
 
This one smells more like NL and also no kush in taste.
 


As always big shout out to MikeJ for the great genetics.
Cheers


----------



## yesum (Mar 16, 2019)

Looks and sounds very good for you Green. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## GrowRock (Mar 20, 2019)

Gonna pull the trigger on some more beans from mike just wondering if anyone has a recommendation on a good strain for insomnia. I emailed mike a couple days ago and am impatiently waiting for his reply lol


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 21, 2019)

Skatch420 said:


> His email changed a few months ago.


If anyone has Mikes new email could you message me with it. Thanks


----------



## GrowRock (Mar 21, 2019)

He just replied it’s [email protected]

Anyone try the nl by c99 just wondering anything about it mike just said untested lol I’m sure it will be fire


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2019)

1 of 3 C99 is much more potent than the others. Most Indica leaner which still favored Sativa was more compact with tighter buds and less foxtailing. Others were too loose in bud structure for me which also made drying a little tricky. That more Indica looking plant resembles c99 I had from Mike several years ago. Still a bit rushy for some. Lemon and sweat mostly today.


----------



## yesum (Apr 14, 2019)

I got one plant flower to finish though a runt. Sweet Skunk. High is creeper with a clear, 'cold', focused effect similar to caffeine. I would choose this strain if wanting to do something while stoned. Would be no problem. I was hoping for trip weed or fun weed but got functional weed I guess.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Jun 7, 2019)

Just thought I'd throw up a couple pics of the Skunkberry that i'm running right now. About week 6 since the flip, 4 1/2 or so since showing female:


----------



## tst2015 (Jul 9, 2019)

ReubenIsMyDog said:


> Just thought I'd throw up a couple pics of the Skunkberry that i'm running right now. About week 6 since the flip, 4 1/2 or so since showing female:
> View attachment 4346425
> 
> View attachment 4346426
> View attachment 4346427


Looking good! I just dropped 5 of these beans in some water.
I ran the Northern Berry about 6 months ago and loved them. Hopefully these turn out as nice for me.


----------



## MicroHaze (Jul 12, 2019)

First post here- I’m currently growing Peak’s untested NL99. I am at day 47 of flower, but I am probably about 10 days behind schedule. This is my first grow. My set-up has been a work in progress, and I have been learning as I grow.

And by “work- in- progress” and “learning as I go” , I mean complete clusterf$&&@ck. I am having problems with temperature and light burn in flower. I’m also running these in supersoil, which i thought would be a just add water and blackstrap solution , but unfortunately I’ve realized its just not that simple- and I think the plants have been under/over fed at certain points. I will stick with supersoil, but pay more attention to pot sizes, and timing transplants with nutrient needs.

Basically I started these in my basement with no tent, with the intent of moving them outdoors in May. We’ve got young kids, zero privacy, and lots of thugs nearby. We decided to keep this operation indoors, so we moved these out to the garage-Into a 3x3. I started flip in a 3x3 with no fan, and only 1 4000k qb288. (Really, really dumb) By the end of week 1 I had added 4 inch exhaust fan, and a 3000k qb288. I blame this 1st week for most of my future problems.

Basically I am too inexperienced to offer a good opinion on this cross but here is what I can tell you so far:

1- MJ at Peak is a solid dude with a great sense of no bullshit biz. Will be ordering more from him. Order 10 beans, he sent me 16.

2- I germinated my beans using the sub-cool method and all beans were above ground within 6 days.

3- exactly 50% were female.

4- vegged 7 weeks from seeds in 2 gallon fabric pots, under a 4000k qb288v2. Topped for 4 colas at about 4.5 weeks Plants were short, squat, and extremely dense. Defoliated at 42 days of veg, and again at 49 days right before flip. These were about 8-10 inches tall at flip. Preflowers were too close to call at flip, but i’m learning... a more experienced grower would have been able to call it quicker.

5- Flip is were I really began to screw things up. I just wasnt equipped and set- up to handle it properly. This is why I ended up being behind 10 days. I really stressed the plants. Broke 2 main colas right at the base on 2 plants. Quickly tied em back together-Did n’t even wilt. Pretty bullet proof. I also did nt have enough light, had major temperature/humidity swings in the 1st 2 weeks after flip. All males immediatley confirmed themselves on day 14 after flip, and it took until day 21 for the girls to lift their skirts.

6- There are 2 main phenos. 1 slighty lighter coloured with a less dense structure, and 1 denser with darker leaves. Of the 2 Darker leaf phenos I have 1 is shorter and very squat. It is packed with bud sites and at 16” tall looks like it could yield like a beast if I could just get the buds to swell - still mainly white hairs at day 47. The lighter phenos are more finicky and seem to struggle a bit in my set-up. I should mention I have 4 females. 2 lighter leaf phenos, and 2 darker phenos.

7- all of my plants have an immediate nose of exotic orange lilac popsicles. This the same across all phenos. This is the immediate smell of the flowers. The 2 phenos differ on stem rubs: the lighter pheno smells 100% like NL upon stem rub. The darker phenos have a deeper coffee/rubber smell on stem rub. Smell is mild no carbon filter needed for a garage grow.

8- they are all decently frosty, but plant number 4 is starting to get real photo-op frosty.

9- I have made succesful cuts of all of them under a single 26w cfl. Gave 1 to a neighbor. So I’ve got 3 slowly vegging under a 26w cfl.

I think these plants would be epic in the hands of an experienced grower or even a noob who simply has their set-up organized. I am thinking this grow will go 70 -75 days from flip ( 50-55 days) from white hairs showing up visible to naked eye. Again this length of flower here is based on my screw-ups. I just need to get through the next 25- 30 days unscathed. I don’t regret anything about this grow, and I will try this strain again both from clone and from the remaining seeds I have.

Based on smell and appearance I have no doubt that the buds I do get will be FIAH!

PS- Thanks Keizer and D_Urbmon for starting this thread, and Greenhighlander- thanks for your excellent medical grow journals.Even though i’m growing a different strain I frequently refer back to all if this. This thread and GH’s journals were influential in my decision to go with Peakseedbc.

Cheers!


----------



## MicroHaze (Aug 16, 2019)

Just an update on the peak NLxC99 cross: As mentioned above,I had some noob problems with my set- up. At the end of the days I took them down at day 73. Trichs all real cloudy. 0-5% amber. Most calyxs’ real swole. They hung dry as full plants for 4-6 days depending on density of the plants. All were dry trimmed and in a cycle of paper bag / mason jar within 6 days after chop. I sampled the loosest most sativa looking pheno last night mixed with some trich covered sugar shake from the paper bags.

What can I say, this cross is an absolute homerun. Flavour, potency, quality and complexity of the high - its all there. And here were are 8 days after chop - the shit has a couple of weeks to go cure wise. Its only going to get better.

Flavour and aroma are pretty different than when it was growing . The pheno i sampled now has a grapefruity/ mango/ sour white wine vinegar nose. Taste is intense and more of fremented fruit punch/ port wine/ grape bubblegum. Seriously, the look on my wife’s face when I passed her the joint and she took a pull. Priceless. The smoke was smooth and burned real clean ash. This shit exceeded my wildest expectations and can hang with any of the best herb I’ve smoked in the last year. It was hard to sleep on this weed, despite the fact i was completely pasted off 2/3 of a dube. Had to set the dube down at that point. This pheno was not bed time meds.

I’ll try to update more soon, maybe a few pics.

Cheers!


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 16, 2019)

Thought I’d throw up a couple pics from my buddy’s most recent run of my cut of Sweet Skunk x C-99. Growing in notill living soil. Love this strain.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 17, 2019)

Figured I would throw up a shot showing how huge the BB seeds are I got from Mike last year. These are easily the largest seeds I remember ever having. The c99 are normal size.
 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2019)

An Indica and a Sativa.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 17, 2019)

hillbill said:


> An Indica and a Sativa.


I have tons of indica seeds here and none are even close to those BB . Hell even the other BB seeds from mike are half that size. 

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have tons of indica seeds here and none are even close to those BB . Hell even the other BB seeds from mike are half that size.
> 
> Cheers


BOG is another with coconut seeds. 
Gonna order from Peak soon.
Again.


----------



## MicroHaze (Aug 17, 2019)

I’ve got 3 of 4 peak nl99 clones moved into coco/perlite and they are getting the 7-gram-a-day of maxibloom treatment. I’m going to scrog the best 1 or 2 in my 3x3. I feel that they would do well like that. I’ve got a full pack of his pk x c99 in my fridge. But that’ll wait. This nl99 is going to fill my need for “party time” weed and for fruity weed. After I run those clones,I will need night time medz. Based on an old Dizzle Frost review, I’m interested in his kush skunk as he mentions there is a real potent couch lock pheno in there. I’m also looking for a deep kushy skunky flavour. I wish MJ was still working with “king” as king/pink kush is my standard sleepy time smoke.

Ps- hey Greenhighlander - Really hoping to see those latest indica blueberries in Basic Medical Grow Part Trois!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 18, 2019)

MicroHaze said:


> I’ve got 3 of 4 peak nl99 clones moved into coco/perlite and they are getting the 7-gram-a-day of maxibloom treatment. I’m going to scrog the best 1 or 2 in my 3x3. I feel that they would do well like that. I’ve got a full pack of his pk x c99 in my fridge. But that’ll wait. This nl99 is going to fill my need for “party time” weed and for fruity weed. After I run those clones,I will need night time medz. Based on an old Dizzle Frost review, I’m interested in his kush skunk as he mentions there is a real potent couch lock pheno in there. I’m also looking for a deep kushy skunky flavour. I wish MJ was still working with “king” as king/pink kush is my standard sleepy time smoke.
> 
> Ps- hey Greenhighlander - Really hoping to see those latest indica blueberries in Basic Medical Grow Part Trois!


I have been very happy with all of his kush crosses. The kush he is using is def something special. 
I regret missing out on the king when he mentioned having it a few years ago. 
Can't say they will be getting pop in the first round but I am hoping to finally get to the BB this year. I have those and a BB pack from before those and I would like to run them together just to see the difference.

Cheers


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 24, 2019)

Here’s a shot of my breakfast...Sweet Skunk x C-99. Love this strain.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Aug 24, 2019)

^^Very nice. ^^
I'm a big fan of that hybrid as well as both its parents. Ninety percent of my garden has been PSBC for a few years.

I just tried to upload one of my SSxC99 flowers, but I'm guessing I need more posts first to post pics.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Aug 24, 2019)

There we go, just needed to host it somewhere else. SSxC99 just before the chop.


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 24, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> ^^Very nice. ^^
> I'm a big fan of that hybrid as well as both its parents. Ninety percent of my garden has been PSBC for a few years.
> 
> I just tried to upload one of my SSxC99 flowers, but I'm guessing I need more posts first to post pics.


I really like the sweet Skunk too. Soaring Sativa high, that just makes the mind race. His C-99 on the other hand I wasn’t a big fan.. I found two pheno, but they just didn’t compare next to the sweet Skunk or sweet Cindy.....imo anyway. I’ve got a pack of his NLx Sweet Skunk x c-99 I really want to pop.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm flowering out a C99 pheno that I really like. Sweet pineapple aroma that takes over the room while drying and a powerful sativa high. I should have taken more clones, but given I've got close to 1/2 a pound in the jars from the last 2 plants and am anticipating another good harvest, I'm set for Cindy for a while. Here's a shot from just before chop.

This was a tester from a few days earlier.
 

I wasn't impressed with the first Kush x Blueberry girl I finished, but the most recent one was a winner. Strong blueberry smell and taste and a really good indica stone. Wishing I'd popped more than just the one, but as always, time and space are limited.


----------



## johny sunset (Aug 25, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I'm flowering out a C99 pheno that I really like. Sweet pineapple aroma that takes over the room while drying and a powerful sativa high. I should have taken more clones, but given I've got close to 1/2 a pound in the jars from the last 2 plants and am anticipating another good harvest, I'm set for Cindy for a while. Here's a shot from just before chop.
> View attachment 4384679
> This was a tester from a few days earlier.
> View attachment 4384683
> ...


Mine definitely didn’t have a strong pineapple smell, and from what I’ve gathered that’s the keeper......oh well I have more seeds....... maybe I’ll find her


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2019)

Northern Skunk is just pretty much damn good weed in any company.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 4, 2019)

My last two nugs from c99 x ss from last year.

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 5, 2019)

The purple and super grape tasting and smelling c99 x kush tester harvested in January of this year. 
 

Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 5, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> The purple and super grape tasting and smelling c99 x kush tester harvested in January of this year.
> View attachment 4390077
> 
> Cheers


Nice!! I have 20 of these to run. How was the high?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 6, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! I have 20 of these to run. How was the high?


This particular one is a nice indica . I shared the ones I flowered in this thread somewhere. That cross had the most variation out of any from Mike I have run. I personally think there are some real gems to be found in those. 

Cheers


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 6, 2019)

Just got this freebie from Mike. Anybody grown these out?


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Sep 10, 2019)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Just got this freebie from Mike. Anybody grown these out?


I haven't, but I was just emailing with MikeJ and he sounds pretty happy with that cross. He said he's had good feedback from customers and his own run was really good. It's supposed to be quite fast to finish.

Some possibly breaking PSBC news that came from that conversation: Mike is now working with a Haze strain(I didn't ask for more detail on the genetics). I've got some untested Sweet Skunk x Haze on the way and he also has started messing around with a Haze x C99. Kinda hoping he throws a pack of them in too. I've probably got as many freebies from Peak as I've got paid for seeds, so no complaints either way. Both of those crosses have interesting potential.

Too many beans, too little time and space...


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 10, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I haven't, but I was just emailing with MikeJ and he sounds pretty happy with that cross. He said he's had good feedback from customers and his own run was really good. It's supposed to be quite fast to finish.
> 
> Some possibly breaking PSBC news that came from that conversation: Mike is now working with a Haze strain(I didn't ask for more detail on the genetics). I've got some untested Sweet Skunk x Haze on the way and he also has started messing around with a Haze x C99. Kinda hoping he throws a pack of them in too. I've probably got as many freebies from Peak as I've got paid for seeds, so no complaints either way. Both of those crosses have interesting potential.
> 
> Too many beans, too little time and space...


Lol same problem here. Too many beans, too little time and space. I need more veg space!


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 11, 2019)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Just got this freebie from Mike. Anybody grown these out?


I got a pack of NL x SSxc99 from mike I’ve wanted to get into....I guess that can be said about the majority of the seeds I own lol.


----------



## MicroHaze (Sep 13, 2019)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Just got this freebie from Mike. Anybody grown these out?


Yep - I have posted some info on the previous page. I’m a noob so I don’t have the experience to compare to other strains. All the seeds I dropped germed. I’m running the 2 best plants again from clone. 1 was the best yielder, the other was the best high.

Might be a noob grower, but i’ve been toking for 25 years and I can honestly say that 2 of the females = really,
Really good weed, and the best pheno is just something else. I mean its up there. All of this cross tastes and smells amazing. 

I try to offer a little more info on these plants soon. I am about 5-6 weeks into cure now.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 13, 2019)

MicroHaze said:


> Yep - I have posted some info on the previous page. I’m a noob so I don’t have the experience to compare to other strains. All the seeds I dropped germed. I’m running the 2 best plants again from clone. 1 was the best yielder, the other was the best high.
> 
> Might be a noob grower, but i’ve been toking for 25 years and I can honestly say that 2 of the females = really,
> Really good weed, and the best pheno is just something else. I mean its up there. All of this cross tastes and smells amazing.
> ...


I'm sold at "really, really good weed" thanks. They are 3rd in line to get popped.


----------



## Nirrity (Sep 14, 2019)

could some one give an elaborate smoke report on peak's nl? reading over forums i got opinions mixed, some says it's just a nice chill herb which is not really potent, while others says it is rather sedating and couchlock. is it euphoric relaxing couchlock indica or just a mellow medium potency weed?


found this at ayseemag:

"Breeder: Peak Seeds BC
Lineage: Pure Northern Lights
Flower time: 55-62 days (environment dependent)
Potency/odor/high: 8/2/6

Recommend: NO! Not a bad strain, I had four girls and three of them were almost identical and weren't great. Those 3 had mediocre potency, and an ugly nasty smell. Their smoke wasn't very good. The fourth pheno was much better, good structure, much better potency, but still very little odor, which is typical of Northern Lights. I'd recommend Peak's Northern Skunk, which improves the potency and smell of the straight NL."


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 15, 2019)

Nirrity said:


> could some one give an elaborate smoke report on peak's nl? reading over forums i got opinions mixed, some says it's just a nice chill herb which is not really potent, while others says it is rather sedating and couchlock. is it euphoric relaxing couchlock indica or just a mellow medium potency weed?
> 
> 
> found this at ayseemag:
> ...


I ran his NL and wasn’t to impressed compared to his other strains I’ve run, but I only ran one plant......so maybe it was just a shit pheno.


----------



## maple sloth (Sep 15, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> I ran his NL and wasn’t to impressed compared to his other strains I’ve run, but I only ran one plant......so maybe it was just a shit pheno.


Same here johny. I've grown nearly his entire lineup and the NL by itself is my least favorite of them all. I grew a couple packs. I found one quite nice pheno but the rest were underwhelming however the NL hybridizes wonderfully.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Same here johny. I've grown nearly his entire lineup and the NL by itself is my least favorite of them all. I grew a couple packs. I found one quite nice pheno but the rest were underwhelming however the NL hybridizes wonderfully.


Yes


----------



## Nirrity (Sep 15, 2019)

thank you guys for setting things straight about nl.
maple sloth, could you please describe that one nice pheno? how was/is better than the rest? better potency, stronger odor? do you keep it? what the high was like?


----------



## yesum (Sep 15, 2019)

You may have seen my thread on the Peak NL over at ICmag. If not, all of the phenos were good. It was the best NL of several I tested. Nice even effect, I would pick it a bit early if you do not want couchlock.


----------



## Nirrity (Sep 15, 2019)

hi Yesum!) yes i've seen it, but i'd like to hear more feedback from other folks since the impression i got you take preference in mellow gentle types of high. for example s.a.d. s1 i grow didn't give me any indica traits i was looking for (body stone, strong physical and mental relaxation, well-being, etc.) but it was/is one of your favourite smokes.

p.s. i see you have moved to landrace sativas since then, perhaps one day you'll summarize your experience on them? you got quite an exemples, i certainly will be interested to hear your comparisons.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Sep 25, 2019)

Just noticed Mike took the texada timewarp crosses off his page. Those were about the only lines of his I didn't try as I only grow indoor. 

Between that and the C99 and haze crosses it looks like PSBC is changing things up a bit. Good to see he's still sticking to classic IBLs and their F1's as a theme. I don't even want to imagine a PSBC Green Peanut Butter Shortcake Cookie Breath or other such nonsense.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2019)

Just confirmed Northern Berry and Northern Skunk on their way to my house. Been messing with Bodhi and Greenpoint and a couple others for 3 years to explore Chems and OGs and Northern Skunk will hang with anyone’s best.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just confirmed Northern Berry and Northern Skunk on their way to my house. Been messing with Bodhi and Greenpoint and a couple others for 3 years to explore Chems and OGs and Northern Skunk will hang with anyone’s best.


My NS's were potent too. Did you ever run Mikes Blueberry?


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Sep 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just confirmed Northern Berry and Northern Skunk on their way to my house. Been messing with Bodhi and Greenpoint and a couple others for 3 years to explore Chems and OGs and Northern Skunk will hang with anyone’s best.


The first 2 NS beans I popped are just waiting their turn in the flower tent, hoping for at least one girl.

I've grown Kush x Nl and Kush x Blueberry and found that I had to pheno hunt a bit. The KB especially, the first couple I harvested did not impress me very much. The most recent KB was amazing, powerful and flavourful and dumbass me didn't take a cut.




Kp sunshine said:


> My NS's were potent too. Did you ever run Mikes Blueberry?


After a few mediocre runs due to my lack of skill, I've currently got a tall, healthy BB girl in week 4 of flower. She's starting to throw out the blueberry/grape smell. The mediocre plants gave powerful, tasty smoke and I have high  hopes for this one. Also, for a plant with a reputation for being finicky, I find it clones really well.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2019)

Hillbill is not worthy of Blueberry. Always has mutant potential and can be fussy early. Maybe someday but Peak is where I go for incredibly homogeneous genetics with lack of drama which I don’t get from any real Blueberry. Wanted a good solid Indica so Northern Berry which I ran in the past.

And Northern Skunk because it is one of the best on this planet.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill is not worthy of Blueberry. Always has mutant potential and can be fussy early. Maybe someday but Peak is where I go for incredibly homogeneous genetics with lack of drama which I don’t get from any real Blueberry. Wanted a good solid Indica so Northern Berry which I ran in the past.
> 
> And Northern Skunk because it is one of the best on this planet.


I haven't run the Northern Berry yet but maybe soon. 
Considering all the different strains that you've run, and for you to speak so highly of Northern Skunk, should give people a heads up for the quality of Peaks genetics.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I haven't run the Northern Berry yet but maybe soon.
> Considering all the different strains that you've run, and for you to speak so highly of Northern Skunk, should give people a heads up for the quality of Peaks genetics.


It is that good.


----------



## maple sloth (Sep 27, 2019)

Dang no timewarp crosses left eh?

Texada Skunk is the only weed I ever had that made me have to sit down mid toke. Skunkberry is one of my alltime fav's.


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 1, 2019)

@Saboo the Shaman : Were the Kushberries you ran all form the same pack? I'm asking just because it seems older reviews of the KB seemed to imply it was a little lack-lustre. Recent comments I've seen about that cross on various boards seemed to suggest it's great. I imagine MJ has kept at it with that cross. Anyone else run Kushberry recently?


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 1, 2019)

Yup. same pack, bought in (I think) 2017.
I've realized that in addition to phenotype variation, so many other variables can affect a plant. I've made good progress in my growing, but am still happy to accept that any issues with the earlier plants were my fault. Given that all Mike's kush crosses are from the same mom(per email conversations), that would make sense.

Most of my plant count is taken up right now with PSBC Blueberry and a cut of his C99 I'm calling the Pineapple Princess(can't wait to cross those two). I really want to get around to more KB, but dammit, there's only so much space and so many days in a year. I've also got a bunch of his Sweet Skunk x Haze to try at some point, plus some gear from other breeders, not to mention my own pollen chucks.


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for the info Saboo. Here are my 2 cuts of his NL x C99. I had 3 but I had to pitch one due to space limitations. Both these sisters are pretty different. Both are potent and taste awesome. Day 9 of 12/12.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 2, 2019)

Those are looking gorgeous, @MicroHaze, so healthy and happy.


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks! I'm a little crowded in there. Unfortunately, my scrog is only going to be able to grow up at this point. I need to defoliate 1more time (probably about a week from now)- any low lying stragglers are getting chopped. The other mistake I made with this scrog is that squares on the net are too big. If I tuck a branch over one square, it's too drastic a drop in height. Live and Learn I guess. All in all I'm happy, and the plants seem happy! These are getting the Maxibloom K.I.S.S. method. 7 grams of MB per gallon of City Tap water that sits out for 3-4 days (165 ppm) I am adding Silica, and Floralicious. They get fed the K.I.S.S. dose every watering. They are in 3 gallon fabric pots: 2 parts of mostly Coarse Coco, 1 part Perlite. Right now they are being hit with 1.5 gallons of MB & water per pot 2 times a day. Once about 1/2 hour after lights on, and again about 5 hours later. They dry out fast...Anyway I'm getting off topic here.

The above pic shows you 2 phenos. Notice the plant in the top half has more tops packed in there and is slightly darker green. It's pot is elevated 2 inches above the other pot as it won't stretch as much as the other plant. The plant in the lower half has the best and most unique high, has a loose sativa-like bud structure and carries an NL-ish smell underneath its fruitiness. The plant in the upper half had the best yield last run, and tastes very fruity with a spicy floral undertone that is like original scent speed stick deodorant. It's nugs look like NL style nugs but it does n't carry any of the NL smell. This plant was a nice potent hybrid high , gets you totally baked - but the high is not quite in the same league as the other pheno as far uniqueness goes. It's plenty trippy but does n't quite have the euphoria and feeing of well being the other pheno has. Taste wise they have a similar fruitiness. The lower pheno is slightly more sour tasting underneath.

If I could only take 1, it would be the pheno in the lower half.

On a side note: After every labour day I cut booze out completely and keep it that way until the Friday of Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. So I had to go to a wedding 2 weekends ago and NOT DRINK. I figured I would just bring enough of the old NL x c99 to roll a couple of fatties. My wife and I were seated at a table were we kind of knew a couple of people, but did n't know most of them. I asked everyone if they wanted to step outside and smoke some of my homegrown. About half the table took me up on it. And man it is some nice party-time social smoke. Everyone who smoked it was like "wow! hook me up!". It did n't Zombie anybody. Just a whole of Perma-Grins going on. Word got around and there were alot more people outside for the second cannon I rolled up.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm pretty pleased with this Blueberry so far. Day 34 from flip.











That's one of MikeJ's C-99 that's nearly done on the right, btw.
The orange tape is marking the branches I dusted, one with NL, one with SS. I just noticed you can see a seed forming in the top bud in the left foreground. Yay, pollen chucking!


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 4, 2019)

A better look at the tops and the trademark Blueberry skinny pistils.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 7, 2019)

Northern Berry and Northern Skunk are in the House! Free seeds of same.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Oct 7, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I'm pretty pleased with this Blueberry so far. Day 34 from flip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the first time I have seen some pics of Mike's Cindy 99's. Those are some pretty, fat and chunky buds there. It's been on my short list for a couple years. I need to hurry up and just buy some now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 7, 2019)

70's natureboy said:


> That's the first time I have seen some pics of Mike's Cindy 99's. Those are some pretty, fat and chunky buds there. It's been on my short list for a couple years. I need to hurry up and just buy some now.


I posted up 4 of Mike's c99 about a year ago in this thread but saboo's look better than mine. Nice bud to leaf ratio and nice flavor but just not pineapple enough for me.

I just finished up female seed's c99 and found a nice pineapple pheno and hopefully will cross that back to Mike's c99 in the coming future. But first I'm hitting the FS c99 to my lvtk to try and find a frosted out c99 to then work back into Mike's.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Northern Berry and Northern Skunk are in the House! Free seeds of same.


Nice!! He always hooks a guy up with something. I place orders for my friends and usually get a freebie of my choice. Wish I could see your NB pics but I know understand your reasons. Your descriptions are always bang on!!


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 7, 2019)

70's natureboy said:


> That's the first time I have seen some pics of Mike's Cindy 99's. Those are some pretty, fat and chunky buds there. It's been on my short list for a couple years. I need to hurry up and just buy some now.


Thanks, that's the cut I call the Pineapple Princess. The sweet pineapple smell when she's hanging to dry is almost too strong. I described the effect in an email with MikeJ as "get up, get shit done and enjoy doing it" and he said that was a great description. Here's a couple more pics of the same plant, a tester taken around 54f and a better shot of a top.










And since you seem interested in the strain, here's an earlier run of the same cut. 
She really packs on the weight in the last 2 weeks. This pheno likes 59 days to finish under LED.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2019)

5 Northern Berry have hit the towel for planting Thursday morning. Peak is in the garden again.


----------



## yesum (Oct 15, 2019)

Now that is real bud porn ^^ Saboo! Good to hear the pineapple is in this line. The Joey Weed version is all grapefruit from what I have read. I just grew one and it was grapefruit. I give many strains to a friend and he says C99 is his favorite. I gave him Joey Weed C99 and FDM C99. The FDM C99 is some kind of tropical fruit smell like a mango or guava.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks, Yesum. The pineapple pheno is in the genes, for certain. Good hunting to you.
---------

Pretty excited that my pollen chucks are leading to apparent success. Now that I've got a bit of a pollen collection, it's fun to hit a branch or two of whatever I have going.

I haven't had a chance to grow any yet, but seeds I've harvested (all PSBC): NL, SS, SSxNL as well as a PSBC NL crossed to a seedsman White Widow. 
There's a blueberry getting close to harvest that has some fat BBxNL and BBxSS beans bursting out of their skins and finally, I hit a branch of Skunkberry with blueberry pollen for a Skunkberry-berry. That one has some fun potential.

Straight BB and C99xBB are the next planned chucks.

Man, this is fun. Between growing and fishing, I've got hobbies to keep me entertained and intrigued for as long as the old body and brain keep working.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 16, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Thanks, Yesum. The pineapple pheno is in the genes, for certain. Good hunting to you.
> ---------
> 
> Pretty excited that my pollen chucks are leading to apparent success. Now that I've got a bit of a pollen collection, it's fun to hit a branch or two of whatever I have going.
> ...


Those sound like nice crosses. I love fishing trout and big stripped bass while consuming peaks fine genetics. I just started doing pollen chucks and boy it gets addictive.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Thanks, Yesum. The pineapple pheno is in the genes, for certain. Good hunting to you.
> ---------
> 
> Pretty excited that my pollen chucks are leading to apparent success. Now that I've got a bit of a pollen collection, it's fun to hit a branch or two of whatever I have going.
> ...


Fishing with good herb is a day on the water with a dear friend!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2019)

My last 3 C99 had a very open bud pattern consisting of foxtails from the start. Previous runs several years ago were much tighter and weightier. Probably run again in a few months.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 16, 2019)

Is there anyone who's grown both PSBC Blueberry and JOTI Pure Blueberry who can compare the two? I really like MikeJ's, but also just grabbed a pack of JOTI's Blueberry Muffin edition and was wondering what to expect.

The PSBC BB I posted earlier is filling out and looking good after almost 7 weeks from flip. I'll take some photos fairly soon for the thread. Even though the website says 8-9 weeks, the label on this pack says 9-10 weeks to finish, so I'll wait till she's a bit closer to the end.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2019)

Just now planted 5 fat and big Northern Berry in blue Solos, 4 tails, one cracked.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I've been lurking here for a while and just wanted to come of the shadows... I'm about a month away from my first harvest and thanks to this thread, I just ordered a handful of Peak's seeds. I have the following available for my next grow and just trying to decide which ones to plant because all I have is a 5x5 space:

PSBC Northern Lights
PSBC Skunk Berry
PSBC Northern Skunk
PSBC Kush Berry
PSBC Kush Skunk
PSBC Sweet Skunk
PSBC Sweet C99
PSBC C99
JOTI Purple Kush
DJ Short Blueberry
I considered Northernberry but couldn't find enough info on it's effects and potency online, so I'll probably pounce on some in the future. I'd love to hear what you think of it. I'll probably pick 5 or 6 strains and germinate four of each, but once they get into my 10-gallon smart pots, I only get to keep 9 females, because that's all I've got room for.

Thanks so much for all the great info here. I'm a total noob but I hope to get to know y'all. I think I might start a grow journal for my first grow, filled with plants from a Canadian breeder called Lucky 13 Seeds.

Cheers!
GJ


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 18, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking here for a while and just wanted to come of the shadows... I'm about a month away from my first harvest and thanks to this thread, I just ordered a handful of Peak's seeds. I have the following available for my next grow and just trying to decide which ones to plant because all I have is a 5x5 space:
> 
> ...


Honestly I'd run peaks blueberry before DJ's, unless those DJ are 15 years old. 

Not a fan of Jd and doubt whether or not DJ even still makes beans. I assume its Jd just running with his dad's brand.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 18, 2019)

These are the Blueberry seeds currently available from the DJ Short website. I already bought them based on a bunch of positive reviews I read so I may as well run a few of them. You're right though, maybe I should have tried the PSBC seeds first instead because they're more reasonable priced.

Perhaps in the summer I'll run a few of both brands and post a comparison in the fall. Cheers.


----------



## Couchland (Oct 18, 2019)

Finished this one SSxC99 on my patio on South Vancouver Island this season. Harvested a little early on Oct.1. One pound even. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 18, 2019)

Couchland said:


> Finished this one SSxC99 on my patio on South Vancouver Island this season. Harvested a little early on Oct.1. One pound even. Pretty happy with it.View attachment 4409911View attachment 4409912View attachment 4409913View attachment 4409917View attachment 4409916


Nice plant!! How'd she smell and smoke. Mine tasted great and were easy to grow.


----------



## johny sunset (Oct 19, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking here for a while and just wanted to come of the shadows... I'm about a month away from my first harvest and thanks to this thread, I just ordered a handful of Peak's seeds. I have the following available for my next grow and just trying to decide which ones to plant because all I have is a 5x5 space:
> 
> ...


You can’t go wrong with his sweet c99 or sweet Skunk, both amazing, sweet Skunk being alot more speedy then the sweet c99


----------



## Couchland (Oct 19, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice plant!! How'd she smell and smoke. Mine tasted great and were easy to grow.


Still curing, hoping to get more smell. Misspoke to say "finished", it was at least a week early. My indoor ones were mild/sweet.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Honestly I'd run peaks blueberry before DJ's, unless those DJ are 15 years old.


I took your advice and just asked MJ to send me a pack of Peak's Blueberry.
Maybe it'll be fun to plant a handful of both so that I can directly compare the two after harvesting.
Thanks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> I took your advice and just asked MJ to send me a pack of Peak's Blueberry.
> Maybe it'll be fun to plant a handful of both so that I can directly compare the two after harvesting.
> Thanks.


That would be interesting to see. Good luck and I hope you find a nice blueberry keeper.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 20, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> I took your advice and just asked MJ to send me a pack of Peak's Blueberry.
> Maybe it'll be fun to plant a handful of both so that I can directly compare the two after harvesting.
> Thanks.


It's closer to DJ's than DJ's, if that makes sense. MJ breed the line towards the indica side so there's not much variation in the line.


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 20, 2019)

Here are some shots of the NLxC99 at 28 days from flip.


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 20, 2019)

I had mentioned a few post back that I took my first crop (which was in soil and spent most of its life suffering) at 73 days. My current crop pictured above has had no notable set backs and should be ready some where between 56-63 days from flip. Just going off my notes from last run - I was correct in my assumption that my last run fell 10-14 days behind schedule.

Peace.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2019)

Only 3/5 NB up since Thursday, waiting.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 22, 2019)

Here's an update on the Blueberry. Day 52 since the flip and just starting to show some colour.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 22, 2019)

And a Skunkberry, 38f.


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 22, 2019)

Jeez - Saboo those are stacking up nice!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 22, 2019)

Nice grow Saboo. You're going to like that Skunkberry, they have a nice kick. Everything looks happy. I have a crinkled leaf blueberry that I'm running again to see what I can fix. My ph was off and my water was way to high in ppm so I didn't do her justice. She smells like over ripe blueberries.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 22, 2019)

Saboo, they look awesome! Have you tried those strains in the past?
Both of those are going in my grow room in about a month, as well as some of Peak's other strains and DJ's Blueberry.
Can't wait!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 22, 2019)

Saboo what you running them in, they're very happy.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks, GJ. The Skunkberry is actually a clone of a plant that's in the jars right now. It's tasty and powerful, though I think this run will be better as I overfed a wee bit the first go-round.

The Blueberry is one of the best stones I've ever felt, and that was before a bunch of improvements I've made in my abilities. The taste is wonderful with a powerful, heavy indica stone with a headband effect. This batch of seeds came with a longer suggested finishing times though, so I'm assuming MikeJ changed out one of the parents. What effect that had on the line will be unknown for a few more weeks.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 22, 2019)

That's great to know, keep us posted!


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 22, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Saboo what you running them in, they're very happy.


Thanks KP.
I'm very much a follower of the Keep It Simple, Stoner philosophy. I grow passive hydro(like a hempy) with hydroton, coco and perlite. Maxibloom for nutes and screw-in LEDs for light.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 26, 2019)

BB day 55. Every day the colours are developing. I wish the photo did a better job showing that.






The smell isn't strong, but it is a sweet blueberry aroma.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 26, 2019)

Wasn't planning on posting in this thread again today, but I love how this photo turned out and wanted to share.
PSBC Skunkberry




Same skunkberry as in earlier post, day 42f.


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 27, 2019)

@Saboo the Shaman 
Are you running just Maxi and nothing else on the BB? Cal or Mag supplements? I'm curious cause everyone says that the BB is tough to to grow, but those are looking nice.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 27, 2019)

MicroHaze said:


> @Saboo the Shaman
> Are you running just Maxi and nothing else on the BB? Cal or Mag supplements? I'm curious cause everyone says that the BB is tough to to grow, but those are looking nice.


Thank you. The main thing about blueberry, in my experience, is not to overfeed. That is the fastest and most devastating way to screw your BB up. It may even look okay, but yield, smell, taste, and effect will be irrevocably affected. Personally, I fucking HATE to see burnt tips on my plants, and as you can see above, there is some nute burn evident . They are sensitive, respect that. To be safe, staying under 750 or even 700ppm is probably the best bet.

The other thing mentioned on the PSBC website is the seeds may need help cracking open. I find this is true with plenty of seeds from different lines. Once I got over my fear of getting in there with fine pliers and assisting with removing the shell and inner lining when required, I've had few problems.

Re feed, I give all my plants a bit of CaMg and silica during veg, but only Maxi during flower.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm going to be running Peak's BB in about a month's time. I think I'm going to use Stepwell Super Soil with no added nutes whatsoever. I wonder how it'll respond and if anyone's done this.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 27, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> I'm going to be running Peak's BB in about a month's time. I think I'm going to use Stepwell Super Soil with no added nutes whatsoever. I wonder how it'll respond and if anyone's done this.


Stepwell is a basic super soil, you shouldn't be adding nutes to organic soils anyways. However most I know who run stepwell add in their own stuff on top and usually have to do a few teas throughout. Blackswallows KIS supersoil I have used and it's great and can be a water only til harvest. Hope this helps a bit in your planning.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 27, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Stepwell is a basic super soil, you shouldn't be adding nutes to organic soils anyways. However most I know who run stepwell add in their own stuff on top and usually have to do a few teas throughout. Blackswallows KIS supersoil I have used and it's great and can be a water only til harvest. Hope this helps a bit in your planning.


Do you have a link to that soil mix?


----------



## nc208 (Oct 27, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Do you have a link to that soil mix?








Black Swallow Living Soils


Black Swallow Living Soils endeavours to provide a wide range of products that can be used in your gardening practices that will allow you to build and maintain a healthy ecosystem in your soils, which in turn feeds, strengthens and benefits your plants



blackswallowsoil.com


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 27, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Black Swallow Living Soils
> 
> 
> Black Swallow Living Soils endeavours to provide a wide range of products that can be used in your gardening practices that will allow you to build and maintain a healthy ecosystem in your soils, which in turn feeds, strengthens and benefits your plants
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 28, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> I'm going to be running Peak's BB in about a month's time. I think I'm going to use Stepwell Super Soil with no added nutes whatsoever. I wonder how it'll respond and if anyone's done this.


In my opinion (based on what I know now-which is nt a whole lot compared to most people on this thread) I think Stepwell could benefit from some added perlite. I don't thinks its ability to aerate was very good using it right out of the bag. It was kind of dense and muddy ... but that's just my opinion.

I think weed grown in soil tastes amazing. My Crop grown is stepwell tasted amazing. I needed to top dress with GAIA 2-8-4 a week or 2 after flip. All this said, If I ever grow in soil again, *I will not use Stepwell*. The remainder of my Stepwell bag is getting dumped into my Vegetable garden. If I ever grow in soil again it will be a light, fast draining mix which will be fed with a diluted compost tea at every water. The goal would be to have a mix that at least needs to be watered every other day.

My opinion of super soil grows is this: People on this thread have gotten some great results with ammended soil, but some of these guys have been growing 20+ years. Supersoil is always sold as "just add water..so simple". Kind of True, but if things aren't dialed in atmosphere wise, or your plant does n't like the mix - it becomes very complicated, very quickly. There's a guy on this thread named Greenhighlander. Look at his soil results on his grow journals- his grows are amazing. If there's anything you can take away from his journals it's this- 1) He's starts with not to "hot" a mix. 2) he always mentions that his RH is pretty low in his tent. 3) I think he starts with Pro-mix HP as a base which I think drains a little faster than stepwell does and he does n't bung it up with a shit ton of EWC- he adds this very conservatively. 4) he runs a 1000 watter so that it will definitely push things along. 5) Most importantly - he makes his own mix, so he has a good idea of what is in it. Stepwell has an ingredients list but does n't specify quantities, as a result it's tough to establish a base line that can be tweaked on future runs.

Currently I run the K.I.S.S. method with city tap water in a 60/40 coco perlite. I supplement with silica until week 2 of flower, 1/2 dose cal-mag and epsom salts as well. This is similar to what Saboo is running on his BB above, but he is using a coco/perlite/hydroton mix. K.I.S.S with Maxibloom is cheap, simple, and gives explosive results. Personally I think the K.I.S.S. method is far simpler than soil, because you know what the plants are getting every time. In a 60/40 coco /perlite blend you can't really overwater, so there's another variable gone. All you have to do is stay on top of your PH, and PPM and make sure you are there to feed the plant every day. I feed everyday in veg, and twice a day in flower. The amount of run-off I shop vac out of tent may be overkill, but the way I see it is that i'm "cleaning the media" with every feed. I have n't flushed once on my current run. Just very happy plants- these NL X C99 are fattening up nice.

There are some excellent threads out there that break down the K.I.S.S method step by step. There's a guy on the internet named Mick Foster who has a very simple thread on the K.I.S.S method. There is also a guy named HUSH on another forum who did a huge peak seeds grow in 4x4 with 1000 watter using only Maxibloom.

To be clear here - I'm not dissing soil at all. I just don't think it's as simple as it's made out out to be.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice post, @MicroHaze .
It's always educational to see how other growers operate.

Regarding your setup, are you running traditional pots, or passive hydro style with the reservoir on the bottom? Your feeding schedule has me curious. I water/feed every second day once the plants are in their final 2 gallon containers. It allows me a lot more freedom than when I had to feed every day and also allows a PH swing.

My feed schedule is still evolving. I'm experimenting right now with not adding CaMg and silica in flower, but I have added them before all the way through with good results. Have you done both? Do you see tangible benefits from one way or the other? 
Now that I've finally built up a healthy stash, I feel safe tweaking a bit, looking for those incremental improvements without adding complexity to the system.


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm running my NL x C99 in 3 gallon fabric pots. I pre-soaked my coco in full strength cal mag, full strength silica , and quarter strength maxi bloom, ph 5.7-5.8. I soaked it for 24 hours. I only used the material that floats up to top of the soaking tub. All of that mucky coco is discarded. Of the entire dry block, typically 1/2 gets thrown away. I used the coarse kind of coco - its almost mulch-like. The reason I get rid of all that mucky stuff is I don't want it to screw up the drainage. I clean my perlite the same way, and I get rid of all that powdery sludge.

I eased up to 7 grams of Maxi per gallon early in veg. I started out in half full 2 gallon fabric pots, and each was hit with about 2 litres of solution once per day. Lots of run-off. I transplanted to 3 gallon fabric pots 1 week before flip. The top of the pot is topped with riverstone to prevent the medium from developing holes and gullies and to diffuse the water stream. I washed the stone with a hose and then soaked them overnight in water ph'd to 5.8. The main thing Is I don't want any of the dust on those rocks messing up my PH. Maybe unnecessary caution but it's not like it's that much work.

All of this creates a a medium that holds a lot of oxygen. Oxygen is one of those elements that I felt got overlooked when I grew my last run in soil.

I run a few additives. I only use city tapwater , and yes it contains chloramine. I'm not making any effort remove it. Basically, Its like this:

*Early Veg from clone*

Slowly work up to 7 grams MaxiBloom / per gallon
2.5 ml GH armor silica /per gallon
2 ml of rapid start / per gallon
1 ml floralicious /per gallon
1/2 dose of Nature's Nectar Cal-Mag.


*Mid- Veg up until Week 2 of 12/12*

7 grams MaxiBloom / per gallon
2.5 ml GH armor silica /per gallon
2 ml of rapid start / per gallon
1 ml floralicious /per gallon
1/2 dose of Nature's Nectar Cal-Mag.

*Week 3 until today ( day 36) . *

7 grams MaxiBloom / per gallon *
1 ml floralicious /per gallon
1/2 dose of Nature's Nectar Cal-Mag.
2 grams of Epsom salts per Gallon*

*Somewhere around the middle of week 2 , the plants looked as if they were struggling a little bit ( like just a bit ) I up'd the maxi to 7.5 grams per gallon and integrated a little mag boost with some epsom salts. Maybe coincidence but the plants perked back up quickly. I'm starting to believe that growing under quantum boards increases a plants need for Mag.

I mix the silica, epsom, maxi in 20 gallon tub which will last 3 days. I add in the rapidstart, floralicious, and Cal Mag at the time of feed. I don't want those things sitting around in a bucket for any amount of time. My cal-mag is derived from some living shit which is why i dont add to the 20 gallon res. The shit stinks. Last night I mixed my last full strength tub of Maxi. I'm going to be tapering down and diluting the rez over the next 2 weeks . I would like to be feeding plain ph'd water by the 49th day.

My next run of NLxC99 will be smaller and in my basement. I need to scale down for the winter. I've started this new run in rock wool blocks / ebb and flow style.It's already being fed with Jack's 3-2-1. As much as I have been very happy with Maxi, I just wanted to try Jack's out as it just became easy to get in Canada, and it's considerably cheaper than Maxibloom.

Anyway I am new to this, I'm trying this K.I.S.S. technique out and it seems to begoing really well. Apologies if I'm turning this thread into my own grow journal. I'll be back to the NLxC99 in a sec...

Peace.


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 28, 2019)

NL x C99 | Looser bud “keeper” pheno @ 35 days:


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 28, 2019)

Thank you for taking the time to share that. Your girls are looking great.

Where are you getting Jack's In Canada, may I ask? I've looked but never found a source.


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 28, 2019)

For Jacks 3-2-1 in Canada, The Distributor’s Name is Eddi’s wholesale. They supply a lot of grow shops in Ontario. This distribution deal is a new development.

I called one my regular stores and asked them if they could order it in . It showed up at the store a couple days later. $175 plus hst. Just under $200 taxes in for a 25lb bag of 5-12-26,($100) and a 25lb bag of calcium nitrate ($75)

The cal nite can be sourced cheaper but shipping may negate the savings.

That shit should last a while.

Anyway maxibloom k.i.s.s is still awesome and is great option for anyone who wants to build up good habits in hydroponics.

Cheers.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Oct 28, 2019)

MicroHaze said:


> For Jacks 3-2-1 in Canada, The Distributor’s Name is Eddie’s wholesale. They supply a lot of grow shops in Ontario. This is distribution deal is a new development.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you again. It's truly appreciated.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 28, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Blackswallows KIS supersoil I have used and it's great and can be a water only til harvest. Hope this helps a bit in your planning.


That's good info, I might try it in my next grow. Thanks.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2019)

Peaks frosted Blueberry. Oct 30 and no mold. These are tough


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 30, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Peaks frosted Blueberry. Oct 30 and no mold. These are tough


Beautiful, look at those trichomes!!!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> Beautiful, look at those trichomes!!!


That's frost


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 30, 2019)

Lol, you must be further up north than I.


----------



## unfiltered (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm curious if anyone has ever tried the original Sweet Skunk from Breeder Steve/Spice of Life, Sweet Skunk from PeakSeedsBC, and Island Sweet Skunk from Federation. From my research, Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk was legendary (in terms of aroma, taste, and effect) here in British Columbia. I read through all the pages on this thread and know about the history of these lines, but I am curious to know if anyone had smoked all 3 and could discern the differences.


----------



## MicroHaze (Nov 6, 2019)

unfiltered said:


> I'm curious if anyone has ever tried the original Sweet Skunk from Breeder Steve/Spice of Life, Sweet Skunk from PeakSeedsBC, and Island Sweet Skunk from Federation. From my research, Breeder Steve's Sweet Skunk was legendary (in terms of aroma, taste, and effect) here in British Columbia. I read through all the pages on this thread and know about the history of these lines, but I am curious to know if anyone had smoked all 3 and could discern the differences.


I’ve been interested in this topic as well. There’s was a heated thread on icmag about it from 5-10 years ago where a couple of people got pretty wound about the origins. What came out of the thread I believe was something like this:

Breeder steve held the definitive “cut” of sweet skunk after some accidental polination went on. How that cut came to be was not clear from that thread.

I think there was speculation that MJ @ peak bred in skunk#1 to the line - not sure if he worked it into an SOL seed line or the cut. 

Next Generation seeds has Island Sweet Skunk which is apparently the original line or cut worked with white widow.

Not sure about federation but it seems that it was. considered to be pretty legit.

A couple years after that thread on icmag died down. Chimera ( who was tight with Breeder Steve) did an S1 of “the cut” and called it “lemon cello” of course those seeds immediatley went out of stock. 

Again - I dont know any of this shit first hand - thats just one account I read in the ol’ interwebs.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2019)

Has anyone discussed the Sweet Skunk story with Mike lately. Believe he said the SS mother was a “Sweet Skunk”.

Got 3 Northern Berry, been topped and up potted one time ready to flower next week. Nice strong plants with w-i-d-e leaves. Been years since I last raised Northern Berry.


----------



## Wendel17 (Nov 7, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> View attachment 4414248View attachment 4414249Peaks frosted Blueberry. Oct 30 and no mold. These are tough





Kp sunshine said:


> View attachment 4414248View attachment 4414249Peaks frosted Blueberry. Oct 30 and no mold. These are tough


Hey man just curious what zone you’re in. I’m 5A and had zero jam this year with all the rain in the forecast so I chopped Oct 1st. I did however leave two clones out that got frosted heavily twice and showed NO signs of trauma


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 8, 2019)

@Wendel17 best name ever. Maybe mahovlich27 would be another best ever.


----------



## chadfly111 (Nov 8, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> View attachment 4414248View attachment 4414249Peaks frosted Blueberry. Oct 30 and no mold. These are tough


looks killer


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 8, 2019)

Wendel17 said:


> Hey man just curious what zone you’re in. I’m 5A and had zero jam this year with all the rain in the forecast so I chopped Oct 1st. I did however leave two clones out that got frosted heavily twice and showed NO signs of trauma


I'm in 5A too


----------



## Wendel17 (Nov 8, 2019)

thecosmicgoat said:


> @Wendel17 best name ever. Maybe mahovlich27 would be another best ever.


A duo not to be messed with for sure!


----------



## Wendel17 (Nov 8, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I'm in 5A too


Sweet! I haven’t run anything from PeakSeeds yet but my order has arrived. Blueberry and C99. Mike threw in some Sweet C99 for free. Glad to see some growing in this climate. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MicroHaze (Nov 10, 2019)

Peak’s NL x C99 at 49 days of 12/12:

The Looser bud pheno:

And the other one which I have called “ #1 “ because she was the first above ground. 

Acouple of full shots of my attempt at a scrog. ( veg’d these too long, so net is way low.)


I feel like i’m about a week out from chopping #1 ,and 2 weeks out from the looser bud plant. Maybe less for #1.

Cheers!


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 11, 2019)

Anyone run Peaks stuff DWC? Think I'm gonna pop some KS and SSxC99 for the veg tent soon. That SSxC99 was the best yielder and both were my favourite smoke out of the strains I ran from him. 
Wish I'd have grabbed some Blueberry from him that stuff makes me drool just looking at it.

Hmm maybe it's time to work on that breeding project I keep putting off.


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 11, 2019)

Hashishh said:


> Anyone run Peaks stuff DWC? Think I'm gonna pop some KS and SSxC99 for the veg tent soon. That SSxC99 was the best yielder and both were my favourite smoke out of the strains I ran from him.
> Wish I'd have grabbed some Blueberry from him that stuff makes me drool just looking at it.
> 
> Hmm maybe it's time to work on that breeding project I keep putting off.


Germinated 7 Sweet Skunk x Cinderella 99 I had laying around. 

Let's see how they do in DWC.


----------



## Adam Tripper (Nov 12, 2019)

MicroHaze said:


> Breeder steve held the definitive “cut” of sweet skunk after some accidental polination went on. How that cut came to be was not clear from that thread.


Sweet Skunk was originally listed in 1994 by Spice of Life as a cross between Sweet Pink Grapefruit (F) NL#5 x Haze (M), *but* Breeder Steve later speculated that the father was likely a Sensi NL#5 x Haze male rather than a Big Skunk. Apparently, Breeder Steve had obtained two trays of clones for a grow, one labeled “Big Skunk” and the other “NL x Haze.” Upon planting and flowering the clones, one of the trays turned out to have a male that pollinated the crop, producing the seeds sold as Sweet Skunk. F1 seeds were planted, and an extreme sativa-leaning selection (SS #10) was chosen out of a roomful of indica-dominant girls. This clone is now known in BC as the original Sweet Skunk clone.



MicroHaze said:


> I think there was speculation that MJ @ peak bred in skunk#1 to the line - not sure if he worked it into an SOL seed line or the cut.


Mike J wrote in another forum "we changed the name of our Skunk to 'Sweet Skunk' to be more accurate. The original female was an Island Sweet Skunk." According to Breeder Steve, Island Sweet Skunk is Federation's ripoff of original SOL's Sweet Skunk seeds that Mark Emery had in stock, later crossed with a White Widow.

Someone asked MikeJ about the origins of his Skunk line and was told, that it was Island Sweet Skunk (obtained from BCSC) x Skunk #1 from "a very famous European Seedbank" which most interpret to be Sensi Seeds.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 14, 2019)

I chopped the Blueberry 9 days ago. It ended up coming down in multiple sessions to allow lower flowers to finish and I didn't get any plant shots unfortunately. This pheno isn't as colourful as earlier runs and has some foxtailing from too much light, but holy shit is it powerful. 

I've got a bunch of different strains, well-cured and top quality in the jars, but I can't leave the BB alone. The smell and taste are sweet berry with a bunch of little, hard to identify undertones. The effect is heavy, happy and definitely not for those of lower tolerance.
I know sure there's other amazing stuff out there, but I think my search is over for now. I've found my holy grail indica.


----------



## MicroHaze (Nov 14, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I chopped the Blueberry 9 days ago. It ended up coming down in multiple sessions to allow lower flowers to finish and I didn't get any plant shots unfortunately. This pheno isn't as colourful as earlier runs and has some foxtailing from too much light, but holy shit is it powerful.
> 
> I've got a bunch of different strains, well-cured and top quality in the jars, but I can't leave the BB alone. The smell and taste are sweet berry with a bunch of little, hard to identify undertones. The effect is heavy, happy and definitely not for those of lower tolerance.
> I know sure there's other amazing stuff out there, but I think my search is over for now. I've found my holy grail indica.


Nice! How much of a hunt did it take to find that one?


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 14, 2019)

MicroHaze said:


> Nice! How much of a hunt did it take to find that one?


I actually meant the strain overall rather than the cut. It has the genes that, given the proper environment, are capable of what I require and PSBC lines seem to run true. I could just keep buying seeds from Mike and getting this magic, the chucking is as much for the pleasure of doing it as anything else.
I intend to put a lot of my efforts toward this strain over the next few years. I'll be pollinating this cut with a bb male to make a bunch of seeds in a couple weeks, as well as popping the rest of MikeJ's seeds and doing some open pollination down the road. That's when the real hunt for the Connor McDavid of blueberry begins, but again, that's as much for the love of the game as for the end score.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2019)

3 Northern Berry in veg been topped and a week from going to flower tent. All stocky and deep green with very wide leaves. Some twisting on lower leaves on all just to let me know that Blueberry is in the mix.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I chopped the Blueberry 9 days ago ... I've found my holy grail indica.


Now I'm getting even more excited to plant my PSBC strains! How long did you veg and flower the BB? What was your yield per plant? Thanks.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2019)

Peak gear has been extremely homogeneous within each strain. About as negative expression one finds is an occasional runty plant. Very little intersex ever.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Peak gear has been extremely homogeneous within each strain. About as negative expression one finds is an occasional runty plant. Very little intersex ever.


Glad to see you back in this thread bill. I'd love to see how many strains you've run this year. I'm lucky to do 4. I'm really interested in the NB. I bet the NL helps with the BB finicky ways. I have a BB that has crinkled leaves and not very pretty.


----------



## MicroHaze (Nov 14, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Glad to see you back in this thread bill. I'd love to see how many strains you've run this year. I'm lucky to do 4. I'm really interested in the NB. I bet the NL helps with the BB finicky ways. I have a BB that has crinkled leaves and not very pretty.


Hey KP,

I’ve heard rumours that the krinkle leaf is finicky but the one everyone wants.

Cheers


----------



## MicroHaze (Nov 14, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I actually meant the strain overall rather than the cut. It has the genes that, given the proper environment, are capable of what I require and PSBC lines seem to run true. I could just keep buying seeds from Mike and getting this magic, the chucking is as much for the pleasure of doing it as anything else.
> I intend to put a lot of my efforts toward this strain over the next few years. I'll be pollinating this cut with a bb male to make a bunch of seeds in a couple weeks, as well as popping the rest of MikeJ's seeds and doing some open pollination down the road. That's when the real hunt for the Connor McDavid of blueberry begins, but again, that's as much for the love of the game as for the end score.


So Funny I’ve often described pheno hunting as looking for the “ wayne gretzky” plant.

And yeah it dawned on me that keeping cuts of MJ’s work is a make work project. I’ve followed enough threads to see people pull
Consistent, uniform results out of c99, northern skunk, and northernberry . I am not sure about the NL 99 though, my 4 females exhibited some Variety. I’m going to hold onto to the 2 cuts I have at least until I smoke the stuff from this run. I wish I had the time and space and legal license to pop more beans..:.but.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2019)

I grow small plants in small containers and train them relentlessly in a perpetual system. Permits lots of variety with ease of handling and a flat canopy of buds.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 26, 2019)

Latest harvest, Northern Skunk. Found a spot of bud rot so it was chopped on 55f. I would have liked to give it a while longer, but better safe than sorry. Good yield, should be a dry QP no problem.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 26, 2019)

Love the coloring on it.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 26, 2019)

Hello growers! I’ve finally made it to the present. I’ve spent the last three weeks catching up, reading when I could. I have so many things to say and questions to ask but I’ll try to start slow. How about this......Hello my name isn’t really Harry and im a pot head. I love weed. I’ve smoked it for 25 years. I’ve grown it for 5 on a very small scale. This year I fell head over motherfucking heels in love with a Pineapple Jack Herer Pheno. That’s where this new journey begins


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 27, 2019)

Good day growers! So a little more if you’re interested....
-Born in New Brunswick and raised in Nova Scotia Canada 
-Could never grow for real mainly because I had no place to dry and cure
-25 years smoking but 20 of them were unknown weed. Just a regular dealer who had good weed lol
-Now in Ontario zone 5A. Started indoors 5 years ago with mostly Canuk and Crop King versions of White Widow
-2019 I went outdoor with some Canuk Strains and Barney’s strains
-Harvested a Jack Herer fem that I was unsure of as it didn’t have the peppery smell I expected was way more fruity and super delicious. Honestly I thought of fruit loops. 
-Smoked a friend Wonka Bars and felt the same high and loved it. Sativa’s kinda scared me off after a super potent Sour Diesel caused me some anxiety attacks and rapid weight loss. (Should market that haha) 
-Discovered wonka bars was a Jack Herer descendant! That’s when I learned about the Pineapple and the Brothers Grimm connection with C99
-Started gaining a very strong interest in true genetics
-Mind Blown. My first dispensary visit is still a blur in my memory. Truly like a kid in a candy store, a whole new world, THIS has now become a whole new universe. So much research and reading now that the growing season is over. It started with building my own organic soil and adding amendments so I could “just add water” but that wasn’t enough fun for me. Soon I was brewing compost teas until that wasn’t enough so I starting brewing seed sprouted teas and rotating weekly feedings. Learning about microbes and living soils. So much fun. It’s a true passion. How can you not be at complete peace when you’re in the garden. 
-Anyways, sorry fk I was trying to avoid writing a novel. All of this searching and reasearching and a growing desire to preserve true genetics led me to MikeJ. The quote I found said something like “not well known in the seedbank world but very well known in the breeding world”. That was all I needed to see to check out his site. His strains looked so appealing to me but no prices and well you guys know how the rest goes. C99 baby!!!! Fuck ya!!! So far I’ve got some C99, Blueberry, Northerberry and Sweet C99. I can’t stop lol. Just ordered the Texada Skunk x C99 , Sweet Skunk x Haze and the Haze x C99. Had to jump on those after reading you guys were disappointed he didn’t have them a couple years back. 
So the purpose of this post was obviously to learn as much as possible about Mike’s strains but also to see if there were any other Canadian growers and of course in particular south eastern Ontario Zone 5A. I recall coming accross a few I’ll just have to scroll back a bit as I can’t remember names but I want you all to know I truly appreciate every bit of info you guys have shared here. Looking forward to some more grow talk over the winter. I can’t wait to start running some selections as I’m going to run both indoor and outdoor if all goes well. 
Everyone


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 27, 2019)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Good day growers! So a little more if you’re interested....
> -Born in New Brunswick and raised in Nova Scotia Canada
> -Could never grow for real mainly because I had no place to dry and cure
> -25 years smoking but 20 of them were unknown weed. Just a regular dealer who had good weed lol
> ...


Nice to see you in the thread Harry. You've chosen some nice genetics to run. Did mike mention what haze he's using?


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 27, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Did mike mention what haze he's using?


I'm curious about this as well. I picked up some SS x Haze a couple months back and haven't gotten to them yet.

MikeJ did mention in an email that the haze he was using actually shortened the Sweet Skunk's 10 week finishing time, which was a bit of a surprise. I'm not knowledgeable on Haze varieties but thought they tended toward being long flowering.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 27, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice to see you in the thread Harry. You've chosen some nice genetics to run. Did mike mention what haze he's using?


Thanks great to find you guys. I haven’t heard back since my order but was planning on asking him that exact question. His original reply just said those two crosses were untested.


----------



## BrewerT (Nov 27, 2019)

I have a amazing pheno of C99 that reeks of a sweet pineapple and cream that I am getting ready to dust with a Daily Grape ( Grape Pie X Daily Driver) male I selected from Cannarado Genetics. I am hoping it is a fruit toss, a battle between grapes and pineapples


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 27, 2019)

BrewerT said:


> I have a amazing pheno of C99 that reeks of a sweet pineapple and cream that I am getting ready to dust with a Daily Grape ( Grape Pie X Daily Driver) male I selected from Cannarado Genetics. I am hoping it is a fruit toss, a battle between grapes and pineapples


That sounds fantastic. I had a hard time not choosing Mikes Kush x C99 for that reason. I’d also like to bring some White Widow into the mix.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 27, 2019)

Harry Bonanza said:


> That sounds fantastic. I had a hard time not choosing Mikes Kush x C99 for that reason. I’d also like to bring some White Widow into the mix.


I've started testing a cross between a White Widow from Seedsman and a PSBC Northern Lights. The first confirmed female(number 1 in photo) is just starting to flower. Hoping for good things.

This was a couple weeks ago, before 2 and 3 showed their balls and got binned.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 27, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I've started testing a cross between a White Widow from Seedsman and a PSBC Northern Lights. The first confirmed female(number 1 in photo) is just starting to flower. Hoping for good things.


If you haven't named it yet, may I suggest _White Lights_? Sounds so cool!


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 27, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> If you haven't named it yet, may I suggest _White Lights_? Sounds so cool!





Saboo the Shaman said:


> I've started testing a cross between a White Widow from Seedsman and a PSBC Northern Lights. The first confirmed female(number 1 in photo) is just starting to flower. Hoping for good things.
> 
> This was a couple weeks ago, before 2 and 3 showed their balls and got binned.


Nice!! Looking forward to following


----------



## MicroHaze (Nov 28, 2019)

My 2 NL x C99 girls are coming down tonight. They wont live to see day 67. Here are some closeups taken last night @ day 66. I am not set up to harvest plants separately- If I was I could have taken pheno #1 at about 60 days. And I could have let pheno # 7 go until 70 days. #1 would sort of be the “cash croppers pheno” , #7 is the headstash pheno. Bag appeal on #1 is looking like it will be outrageous on this run. 

#1 pheno


The #7 “looser bud” pheno. She really stacks foxtail pistils later into flower- but she’s been done stacking for about 10 days.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 28, 2019)

MicroHaze said:


> My 2 NL x C99 girls are coming down tonight. They wont live to see day 67. Here are some closeups taken last night @ day 66. I am not set up to harvest plants separately- If I was I could have taken pheno #1 at about 60 days. And I could have let pheno # 7 go until 70 days. #1 would sort of be the “cash croppers pheno” , #7 is the headstash pheno. Bag appeal on #1 is looking like it will be outrageous on this run.
> 
> #1 pheno
> View attachment 4428284View attachment 4428285View attachment 4428286
> ...


Beautiful ladies you got there. What are you running for lights?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2019)

2 confirmed northern berry girls a week in. All indica looking and left twisted lower fans behind.


----------



## MicroHaze (Nov 28, 2019)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Beautiful ladies you got there. What are you running for lights?


I am running 3 x qb288 v2s. 2 x 3000k and 1 4000k right down the middle. Not cheap but very easy on the hydro bill- and they run cool too.

Cheers!


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 28, 2019)

@MicroHaze Great job. those are beautiful!

This is an amazing photo, my favorite out of the bunch. The plant is barely an outline under the massive coat of trichomes.:


----------



## MicroHaze (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks dude! Yeah i’m pretty happy with these. I’m still going to hold these cuts for future grows. I wonder about temps and trich production. These plants spent most of their flowering lives at 68-70f day time temps and 65f night time temps. I think this strain really hit it good at those temps. I faded the temps down the last 10 days to reach 60f. I think it helped resin production. 

The unsung heroes of this grow were an inkbirdThermostat which controlled my exhaust fan and 2 mini honeywell desktop heaters I got at canadian tire for 19.99. After a bit of arsing around i manage to dial in the heaters and exhaust fan to hold temps close to where I wanted them. It actually reached -7celsius in my garage and I was able to hold temps at above 60f in the tent.

Cheers!


----------



## Couchland (Nov 28, 2019)

MicroHaze said:


> My 2 NL x C99 girls are coming down tonight. They wont live to see day 67. Here are some closeups taken last night @ day 66. I am not set up to harvest plants separately- If I was I could have taken pheno #1 at about 60 days. And I could have let pheno # 7 go until 70 days. #1 would sort of be the “cash croppers pheno” , #7 is the headstash pheno. Bag appeal on #1 is looking like it will be outrageous on this run.
> 
> #1 pheno
> View attachment 4428284View attachment 4428285View attachment 4428286
> ...


Beautiful job on those. How did you find the smell?
I liked everything but that about these plants. I'm thinking beets??


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 29, 2019)

MicroHaze said:


> Thanks dude! Yeah i’m pretty happy with these. I’m still going to hold these cuts for future grows. I wonder about temps and trich production. These plants spent most of their flowering lives at 68-70f day time temps and 65f night time temps. I think this strain really hit it good at those temps. I faded the temps down the last 10 days to reach 60f. I think it helped resin production.
> 
> The unsung heroes of this grow were an inkbirdThermostat which controlled my exhaust fan and 2 mini honeywell desktop heaters I got at canadian tire for 19.99. After a bit of arsing around i manage to dial in the heaters and exhaust fan to hold temps close to where I wanted them. It actually reached -7celsius in my garage and I was able to hold temps at above 60f in the tent.
> 
> Cheers!


Sounds like a sweet setup. I’ve got similar problems in the spring which is why I’ve kept my 600W HPS as it kicks off some decent heat. I’m in a shed so I’m contemplating heating the tent but I’m concerned about wattage. I’ve only got 1800 watts out there so two heaters would blow my fuse for sure. It’s also the reason air conditioning is out of the question but so far running lights at night is key. Air intake at night is just as cool as A/C. Ideally I’d like another line run out there and get myself a couple electric sky 300 V2’s.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 29, 2019)

FYI to all the shoppers out there. I asked Mike if he truly preferred cash over EMT since I’m not in a rush. I ordered 3 packs. His answer was send cash and pick 2 bonus packs. I spent last night smoking with other growers and really pumped Mikes tires. It’s not hard to do when these guys are paying 2 bills for a 10 pack. Part of me says shut up and just keep taking the odd cutting haha but really It would be sweet if we could start some sort of collective where we could grow out the whole catalogue


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 29, 2019)

Also Electric Sky has a pretty good sale on right now. Their ES 300 V2 is nearly $100 off


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 29, 2019)

Harry Bonanza said:


> FYI to all the shoppers out there. I asked Mike if he truly preferred cash over EMT since I’m not in a rush. I ordered 3 packs. His answer was send cash and pick 2 bonus packs. I spent last night smoking with other growers and really pumped Mikes tires. It’s not hard to do when these guys are paying 2 bills for a 10 pack. Part of me says shut up and just keep taking the odd cutting haha but really It would be sweet if we could start some sort of collective where we could grow out the whole catalogue


I know what you mean about keeping quiet. I pump PSBC's tires online in a big way, but when local people ask where I get my seeds I just say "a guy on the Island". No real reason, and if anybody ever presses, I'll tell them. 
PSBC does feel like a personal secret stash though, for those of us who have discovered his magic beans.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 29, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I know what you mean about keeping quiet. I pump PSBC's tires online in a big way, but when local people ask where I get my seeds I just say "a guy on the Island". No real reason, and if anybody ever presses, I'll tell them.
> PSBC does feel like a personal secret stash though, for those of us who have discovered his magic beans.


It really does feel like a secret stash and the worst/best part is I can’t stop. Every time I try to decide on a couple packs it’s a different list. Wish I just had the funds to say “send me everything!!” That being said im very quickly running out of reserved grow space.


----------



## RichRoots (Nov 29, 2019)

Anyone know what kush female is used in the crosses?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 29, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> Anyone know what kush female is used in the crosses?


Purple kush


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 29, 2019)

I think I read somewhere that it’s called SOG Purple Kush. Maybe a specific pheno?


----------



## MicroHaze (Nov 29, 2019)

Couchland said:


> Beautiful job on those. How did you find the smell?
> I liked everything but that about these plants. I'm thinking beets??


Both are very mild smelling overall. Their smell growing isnt similar, to the hung up to dry smell, or to the cured bud smell.

Pheno #1 growing= artifical orange smell plus floral scents
Pheno# 1 hung up to dry = Speed Stick original scent deodarant with a bit of artifical orange scent
Pheno# 1 cured = Mango-ey, sour fruit ,sweet, a bit skunky- a really great smell it's just not very loud.

Pheno # 7 growing= Smells like NL from stem rubs, buds are peppery , a bit fruity , and skunk sour and acidic smelling.
Pheno # 7 hung up to dry = pretty faint floral smell plus and undertone of their growing smell
Pheno # 7 cured = peppery, rotten fruit, wine gum, the longer it cures, it starts to add in the more old school NL smells

I could see where you get beets from a bit in the #1 pheno.

How did your grow with those beans go in general? I haven't heard much about this cross online.


----------



## Couchland (Nov 30, 2019)

MicroHaze said:


> Both are very mild smelling overall. Their smell growing isnt similar, to the hung up to dry smell, or to the cured bud smell.
> 
> Pheno #1 growing= artifical orange smell plus floral scents
> Pheno# 1 hung up to dry = Speed Stick original scent deodarant with a bit of artifical orange scent
> ...


Excellent description, thanks man.
Other than the smell they were very good, maybe I just had expectations of something else. I gave it away before I cured it. Hopefully, I'll hear good things in a few weeks on it.
Four females chosen out of a 10-pack. I thought they were very close to identical, similar growth pattern to the C99 which is nice. Lots of trichomes. Took them all at 8 weeks even, I prefer a little early.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 30, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Purple kush


Does he usually work from mother plants or is this something he would do until he stabilizes his Kush. Would be nice to get our hands on his pure Kush


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Nov 30, 2019)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Does he usually work from mother plants or is this something he would do until he stabilizes his Kush. Would be nice to get our hands on his pure Kush


I asked. He only has a female kush, so he can't make kush seeds, only crosses.


----------



## MicroHaze (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah peak does nt strike me as the type to do S1’s. Still- it would be cool to see the pk bx’d several generations.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 30, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> I think I read somewhere that it’s called SOG Purple Kush. Maybe a specific pheno?


Probably the same pk grown in the Vancouver and lower mainland. When I lived there it was OG Kush, Bubba Kush and Purple Kush, which was the more potent of the three. 
I grew out Kushberry and had a pheno that grew multiple tops without any training , so assumed it was from the pk side. Very thick ridged stems.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 30, 2019)

MicroHaze said:


> Yeah peak does nt strike me as the type to do S1’s. Still- it would be cool to see the pk bx’d several generations.


No me neither just had this hope maybe he was still stabilizing with a male while playing with his good female. Purple Kush is in my top 10 so this is shaping up to be everything I was looking for all in one shop. The old saying of the best time to plant a tree was 20 years ago, well I’m awfully thankful they did. Peak has basically done everything I would want to minus the White Widow and to be honest, the Widow is a great high but her terps have been lacking my last couple grows. I put my last one into bubble hash, tinctures and some salve and was perfect for that


----------



## hillbill (Dec 3, 2019)

4 Northern Skunk are in the paper towel sauna here. Never grown original NS but grew a cross I did of Mike’s Northern Lights and Sweet Skunk for years.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 4, 2019)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Nice!! Looking forward to following


@GiovanniJones I'd already chosen _White Night_. 

Here's the surviving girl. Vegged for 23, now on 18f.


----------



## Canuck2463 (Dec 4, 2019)

I have grown allot peakseeds BC over the years. I grew them when I did outdoors there skunkberry is just beautiful. I got some really nice Texada off of them years ago.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2019)

4 Northern Skunk cracked and hit the red Solos.

At least one double bud on 2 week flower Northern Berry, all Indica looking on these 2. Healthy and very compact.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 5, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 4 Northern Skunk cracked and hit the red Solos.
> 
> At least one double bud on 2 week flower Northern Berry, all Indica looking on these 2. Healthy and very compact.


I'm interested how they're(NB) going to smell Bill, especially the twisted leaf pheno.


----------



## Couchland (Dec 5, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> @GiovanniJones I'd already chosen _White Night_.
> 
> Here's the surviving girl. Vegged for 23, now on 18f.


Show off!!!!!
You're a very good grower, healthy growth right down to soil level. 
Looks like you haven't lost a square millimetre of that plant.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 6, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Latest harvest, Northern Skunk. Found a spot of bud rot so it was chopped on 55f. I would have liked to give it a while longer, but better safe than sorry. Good yield, should be a dry QP no problem.


Been starting to smoke the Northern Skunk. No in-depth analysis or smoke report, I'll get more of a feel with more consumption, but this stuff is extremely potent. Like start typing a post and realize you've been staring blankly at the screen and zoning out to the tunes for an unknown amount of time potent. Man, Peak has incredible genetics. I honestly can't understand why folks pay hundreds of dollars for seeds when MikeJ practically gives them away.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Dec 6, 2019)

Well I sent Mike some cash in a Christmas card last week. Im gathering a pretty good selection of Peak seeds. Just curious if anyone has any go to’s for outdoors and any that definitely don’t like it outdoors. I have the space to do both but want to start my outdoor selections first as my indoor space is limited. 
Thanks


----------



## Canuck2463 (Dec 6, 2019)

I grew a mean skunkberry outdoors. I love this thread man it brings back memories. He was working with Texada timewarp but was not happy with it. He gave me some tester beans to try out. I thought one was ruderalis influenced but no she just budded super quick. That being said he did not feel like it was a true Texada he moved on. But I love Skunkberry so much I'm ordering some for indoors but I know they grow great outdoors too.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 6, 2019)

All this love for PSBC excites me now. I just planted seeds and 32 are from Mike. 8 of Peak's strains, 4 seeds each.
The other 4 are Purple Kush from JOTI. Can't wait....

Fwiw, I got 100% germintation on all 32 of Peak's beans.


----------



## shzbt (Dec 7, 2019)

Some week 5F Kush x NL smelling very pungent, hashy, and a bit sweet. Lots of frost and easy to grow. Fair bit of variation. Seems like it'll be useful for becoming one with the couch.

In drip-fed 1G coco fabric pots. Mostly Megacrop, recently switched to Maxibloom for less N and other reasons.

Got 3/5 females. They look similar but are very different in size. 2 runts, 2 medium, 1 large in pic below.




Wish I had a bigger space to grow more of Peak's gear.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2019)

Looks like 4 Northern Skunk breaking sod in red Solos! Two NB in early flower being Indica.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Dec 8, 2019)

shzbt said:


> Some week 5F Kush x NL smelling very pungent, hashy, and a bit sweet. Lots of frost and easy to grow. Fair bit of variation. Seems like it'll be useful for becoming one with the couch.
> 
> In drip-fed 1G coco fabric pots. Mostly Megacrop, recently switched to Maxibloom for less N and other reasons.
> 
> ...


Great looking garden! How often do you defoliate?


----------



## shzbt (Dec 8, 2019)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Great looking garden! How often do you defoliate?


Thanks, it's my passion. 

I prune a bit every week or two if it looks like airflow is getting blocked. Would prefer not to prune the upper half at all if there was more space. Also lollipopped around the start of flower, don't like to deal with popcorn. 

They grew faster than expected on coco drip / megacrop. Over-crowded with 8 in a 2x4 and 2 weeks veg from clone. So more pruning than usual while looking for keepers in a small space. 

I love Peak's no hype no bs approach, that's a rare thing these days.


----------



## RichRoots (Dec 8, 2019)

27 blueberry
10 kush berry
19 NL
19 NL berry
20 kush NL above soil. 

Something like that anyway I’ll double check later. Looking for an outstanding blueberry male.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 9, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Been starting to smoke the Northern Skunk. No in-depth analysis or smoke report, I'll get more of a feel with more consumption, but this stuff is extremely potent. Like start typing a post and realize you've been staring blankly at the screen and zoning out to the tunes for an unknown amount of time potent. Man, Peak has incredible genetics. I honestly can't understand why folks pay hundreds of dollars for seeds when MikeJ practically gives them away.


Follow up on the NS: I'm actually a little wary of this stuff. I'm finding if I'm in the right mood, it's just a powerful high, but if I'm feeling any stress it can lead to some paranoia. I recall a bit of this in the SSxC99 cross as well.

Also, just put out a couple of MikeJ's new SSxHaze to pop. I've been enjoying the C99 so much I've been neglecting the rest of the sativa beans. I don't have much experience with Haze varieties, so here's to a new experience.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Dec 10, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> 27 blueberry
> 10 kush berry
> 19 NL
> 19 NL berry
> ...


What are you looking for in a male?


----------



## RichRoots (Dec 10, 2019)

Harry Bonanza said:


> What are you looking for in a male?


Extreme terps that passes on it’s blueberry flavour to whatever it pollinates, tight flowers are a bonus.


----------



## shzbt (Dec 10, 2019)

Skunk Berry looking really uniform in veg. Day 28, coco/maxibloom.


----------



## tst2015 (Dec 11, 2019)

Finished off my 3 SkunkBerry and started curing about two weeks ago. They smell amazing and were completely trouble free


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 11, 2019)

Finally got to start a project I've been excited about for a while. I just dusted a cut of my keeper C99 with Blueberry pollen(both PSBC). I usually just hit one branch, but I'm so certain that these two will make beautiful babies I did the whole plant. Pheno hunting among the progeny should be a very enjoyable game.


----------



## Hashishh (Dec 12, 2019)

Was just reading through this thread again.. Got some SS x C99 going now in the veg tent looking for a mom for a future breeding project. 

Here's some micros I grew a while back. While not as nice as some of the plants I've seen on here these were only about a foot and a half tall under a 250/400w HPS in a 5 foot tall tent. 

Kush Skunk - One of my favourites. 





Sweet C99 - A close second. 





Hoping to do a chuck this winter of the Sweet C99 and Kush Skunk! Wish I'd have cloned that Sweet C99 plant... Absolute stunner for the way it was treated.


----------



## RichRoots (Dec 12, 2019)

Back with the real numbers after transplanting into 2 gallon pots... 
Blueberry 27
Kush berry 10
NL 19
Kush NL 19
Northern berry 18
& 1 Road Dawg bagseed probably from Dominion Skunk pollen.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 13, 2019)

Just took a look at the peak website and he is now set up for online ordering with Paypal, through something called brickpin.com. 

I know from email chats that he's got some big changes coming, I guess this is the beginning.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2019)

2 Northern Berry at 23 days dark green and making buds with one bigger, extreme strong stems and both have lower branches with double top buds and 4 buds at each node.

4 Northern Skunk in very early veg also.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 2 Northern Berry at 23 days dark green and making buds with one bigger, extreme strong stems and both have lower branches with double top buds and 4 buds at each node.


I have four Northern Berry plants growing and even though they're still very young, I'm amazed at how identical the plants are. There doesn't seem to be much variation in phenos, at least in my little grow room. Mike J must have put a lot of work into this line.


----------



## johny sunset (Dec 14, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Just took a look at the peak website and he is now set up for online ordering with Paypal, through something called brickpin.com.
> 
> I know from email chats that he's got some big changes coming, I guess this is the beginning.


How those blueberry turnout for you ?


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 14, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> How those blueberry turnout for you ?


I mentioned in an earlier post that other than foxtailing due to too much light I was really happy with the results. I've got a few more of that cut flowering right now, plus another 4 or 5 phenos going that haven't been sexed yet. I just had a PH issue and did some damage, but they should bounce back.


----------



## johny sunset (Dec 14, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I mentioned in an earlier post that other than foxtailing due to too much light I was really happy with the results. I've got a few more of that cut flowering right now, plus another 4 or 5 phenos going that haven't been sexed yet. I just had a PH issue and did some damage, but they should bounce back.


Nice, must have missed it. how about the effects ? Strong indica ?


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 15, 2019)

johny sunset said:


> Nice, must have missed it. how about the effects ? Strong indica ?


I'm looking forward to hearing from Saboo on this. On Peak's website, his strains are described as either strong or very strong in potency.
This one is listed as very strong. I've read from others that his BB is a happy, euphoric, uplifting indica. Hopefully I'll get some good bud from the four I planted last week.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 15, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing from Saboo on this. On Peak's website, his strains are described as either strong or very strong in potency.
> This one is listed as very strong. I've read from others that his BB is a happy, euphoric, uplifting indica. Hopefully I'll get some good bud from the four I planted last week.


Like I said gents, I already posted about this. See post 1569 in this very thread.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 16, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Like I said gents, I already posted about this. See post 1569 in this very thread.


Aah, lol, how did I forget post 1569? Seriously though, you're right, I read through this entire thread a few weeks ago, I should have looked back.
Saboo, here's a pic of my ugliest, crinkle-leaf PSBC Blueberry plant. The other three look more normal but this one's just damn ugly! Did you have any that looked as bad as this one? Sorry that the pic isn't perfectly in focus, but you can see how mutated this plant looks.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Dec 16, 2019)

Mail day! 2 bonus packs for sending cash. Bring on the new year!! Merry Christmas all you growers


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 16, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> Aah, lol, how did I forget post 1569? Seriously though, you're right, I read through this entire thread a few weeks ago, I should have looked back.
> Saboo, here's a pic of my ugliest, crinkle-leaf PSBC Blueberry plant. The other three look more normal but this one's just damn ugly! Did you have any that looked as bad as this one? Sorry that the pic isn't perfectly in focus, but you can see how mutated this plant looks.
> 
> View attachment 4437985


Ugly is good with BB, and mutations are not uncommon in seedlings  . IIRC, it even says so on the PSBC site(the mutation part). If you can keep it healthy, it'll be fine. Just remember that not only are they sensitive to overfeeding, big PH swings will also piss them off.
Once you find the upper and lower levels for PH and the upper level for PPM for your garden and grow style, BB isn't _that_ difficult, in my experience. Best of luck.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Dec 17, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Ugly is good with BB, and mutations are not uncommon in seedlings  . IIRC, it even says so on the PSBC site(the mutation part). If you can keep it healthy, it'll be fine. Just remember that not only are they sensitive to overfeeding, big PH swings will also piss them off.
> Once you find the upper and lower levels for PH and the upper level for PPM for your garden and grow style, BB isn't _that_ difficult, in my experience. Best of luck.


Glad you mentioned over feeding. I’ve been growing organically with slow release dry amendments (Gaia Green) and guano, ewc etc. along with compost and seed sprout teas. This year my plan is to go full living soil for everything. I still have much to learn but curious if I should worry about the BB. I’ve never had any over feeding problems with other strains but that’s a small sample. PH is another issue all together lol, had some struggles there but straightened all that out.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 17, 2019)

And in the 'don't get cocky' department, after the better part of this year with no significant issues, I dun fuked up.

Not sure exactly how it happened(though I have theories), but I screwed up a feed or two and there is visible damage throughout most of the veg tent. The White Wolf from L13 and JOTI's Black Cali Grapes are showing PH issues though not horribly, and the poor blueberries have PH trouble and nute burn. Even managed to put some burn on the BB that's in the last month of flower. 

They are already bouncing back and it doesn't look there will be any fatalities. Hopefully just time lost in veg. I'm a little worried about the flowering blueberry, though it still smells good. Fingers crossed.

I'll just take it as a reminder that it's possible to mess up months of work with a little bit of careless, and to not be a dumbass.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Dec 17, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> And in the 'don't get cocky' department, after the better part of this year with no significant issues, I dun fuked up.
> 
> Not sure exactly how it happened(though I have theories), but I screwed up a feed or two and there is visible damage throughout most of the veg tent. The White Wolf from L13 and JOTI's Black Cali Grapes are showing PH issues though not horribly, and the poor blueberries have PH trouble and nute burn. Even managed to put some burn on the BB that's in the last month of flower.
> 
> ...


Shoot! Always lessons to be learned eh? Glad to hear everyone’s on the mend. What are you feeding?


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 17, 2019)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Shoot! Always lessons to be learned eh? Glad to hear everyone’s on the mend.


Thanks.  Yup, always. I don't mind. I believe the saying that _an expert is someone who has already made every possible mistake. _
Knowledge and mastery come from facing and overcoming adversity, so every time I screw up, as long as I learn, it's an overall positive. (great way to justify mistakes, yes?_)
_


Harry Bonanza said:


> What are you feeding?


I'm all about KISS, ie Keep It Simple, Stoner. 
MaxiBloom powder all the way through, with a bit of CaMg and Si. PPM generally between 700 and 800.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2019)

2 Northern Berry at 30 days look more alike each day, still deep green and Indica looking but but size etc quite close. What has hit me lately is the extreme Baseball Card Bubblegum smell and way strong on that. Just gave 4 Northern Skunk first up pot in veg. Carry on.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 21, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> And in the 'don't get cocky' department, after the better part of this year with no significant issues, I dun fuked up.
> 
> Not sure exactly how it happened(though I have theories), but I screwed up a feed or two and there is visible damage throughout most of the veg tent. The White Wolf from L13 and JOTI's Black Cali Grapes are showing PH issues though not horribly, and the poor blueberries have PH trouble and nute burn. Even managed to put some burn on the BB that's in the last month of flower.
> 
> ...


Blueberry genetics are always fussy and a pain to dial in. I have faith in you, Saboo.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 21, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I chopped the Blueberry 9 days ago. It ended up coming down in multiple sessions to allow lower flowers to finish and I didn't get any plant shots unfortunately. This pheno isn't as colourful as earlier runs and has some foxtailing from too much light, but holy shit is it powerful.
> 
> I've got a bunch of different strains, well-cured and top quality in the jars, but I can't leave the BB alone. The smell and taste are sweet berry with a bunch of little, hard to identify undertones. The effect is heavy, happy and definitely not for those of lower tolerance.
> I know sure there's other amazing stuff out there, but I think my search is over for now. I've found my holy grail indica.


Saboo, this post of yours is what's keeping me excited about my PSBC BB grow. Did you have any hermie issues with this strain? I've read a lot about this, but mostly with Dutch Passion's BB. I'll email MikeJ at Peak to see what he says, then post back. I'm wondering if I should keep a close eye on them when they start to flower. Thanks.


----------



## Adam Tripper (Dec 21, 2019)

shzbt said:


> Some week 5F Kush x NL smelling very pungent, hashy, and a bit sweet. Seems like it'll be useful for becoming one with the couch.


The Kush x NL is excellent all-around, and even when it's definitely Indica-dominant, it's not totally couch lock, there is a bit of Sativa in there that allows for mental stimulation... so it's sort of a psychedelic couch, not a narcotic experience


----------



## shzbt (Dec 21, 2019)

Adam Tripper said:


> The Kush x NL is excellent all-around, and even when it's definitely Indica-dominant, it's not totally couch lock, there is a bit of Sativa in there that allows for mental stimulation... so it's sort of a psychedelic couch, not a narcotic experience


Early samples match your description. Some buzz in the head at first, fading to couch after a bit. Potent.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 21, 2019)

GiovanniJones said:


> Saboo, this post of yours is what's keeping me excited about my PSBC BB grow. Did you have any hermie issues with this strain? I've read a lot about this, but mostly with Dutch Passion's BB. I'll email MikeJ at Peak to see what he says, then post back. I'm wondering if I should keep a close eye on them when they start to flower. Thanks.


My opinion on BB and everything else is only that. I share my thoughts and experiences, but have no illusions that either are especially significant. That said, I do hope you have a great BB grow.

I haven't had any herm issues with any Peak gear. I don't think I've ever seen a nanner on any of my plants, tbh. Not saying I've never had any, just that I've not seen them, nor had any accidental seeding issues.

If it sets your mind at ease at all, I've got about 5 different PSBC BB phenos vegging right now and a couple are normal looking pot plants and a couple are ugly messes. As long as there is no discoloration and they keep growing, I have no concerns. I've seen twisted and misshapen, I've seen weird little single fingers at the base of each leaf that grew in a circular pattern, it's just blueberry. 




Bad Karma said:


> Blueberry genetics are always fussy and a pain to dial in. I have faith in you, Saboo.


Not sure anyone should have any faith in me or my skills, but almost everything has bounced back. I've been picking damaged leaves and the veg tent mostly looks good. Sadly, the one casualty was significant to me. It was the first flowering female of my first new cross (Seedsman White Widow x PSBC Northern Lights). I not only buggered the feed, there were other errors at the same time that were cumulative. I ended up culling it as the damage was severe and I didn't want to waste another 4 or 5 weeks of flowering space on it only to have it be garbage.
-------------------------
The two PSBC SSxHaze are both sprouted. The first is doing well and went from a 2" to a 6" pot today. The second popped a tap root out but needed help cracking the shell the rest of the way open and then again shedding the inner seed-casing. It's finally a happy little sprout, but well behind its sibling.


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm looking at the peakseedsbc website and looks like Mike had just increased the price per pack to $60. Is this for Canadian too? If so, this sucks! I would think twice about buying Mike's seed now. $40 was a no brainer and I would recommend Mike's seeds whenever I get a chance. But now, PeakSeedsBC is just like any other breeders now with overpriced seeds.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 23, 2019)

unfiltered said:


> I'm looking at the peakseedsbc website and looks like Mike had just increased the price per pack to $60. Is this for Canadian too? If so, this sucks! I would think twice about buying Mike's seed now. $40 was a no brainer and I would recommend Mike's seeds whenever I get a chance. But now, PeakSeedsBC is just like any other breeders now with overpriced seeds.


$60 doesn't seem over priced at all. Seems going rate.
I think Mike has been very generous with his pricing, and equally generous with the freebies. I am not offended if he had to raise prices.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 23, 2019)

unfiltered said:


> I'm looking at the peakseedsbc website and looks like Mike had just increased the price per pack to $60. Is this for Canadian too? If so, this sucks! I would think twice about buying Mike's seed now. $40 was a no brainer and I would recommend Mike's seeds whenever I get a chance. But now, PeakSeedsBC is just like any other breeders now with overpriced seeds.


That price includes free shipping. At $15 for shipping he was making $25 a pack so I'd say he was a little on the low end of pricing. You're getting real inbred lines and true hybrids also. 
Mike usually chucks in free beans with each order too.


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 23, 2019)

thecosmicgoat said:


> $60 doesn't seem over priced at all. Seems going rate.
> I think Mike has been very generous with his pricing, and equally generous with the freebies. I am not offended if he had to raise prices.


Ok. $60 is fair and not over priced as I exaggerated. But still, $60 is just normal pricing and I would think twice before buying. Case in point, I was going to order a bunch more but now I am NOT due to price increase. I can find much better value with BeanHoarder Seeds now instead.

Sigh...


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 23, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> That price includes free shipping. At $15 for shipping he was making $25 a pack so I'd say he was a little on the low end of pricing. You're getting real inbred lines and true hybrids also.
> Mike usually chucks in free beans with each order too.


I never buy from seed banks that charge more than $10 for shipping, so that's not quite a good excuse for more than 50% price increase. 

In the competitive seed market, if you beat the competition with quality seed and price then you are a winner, easily; like how it was before at $40 per pack. Now? meh. I'll look at other breeders instead.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 23, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> That price includes free shipping. At $15 for shipping he was making $25 a pack so I'd say he was a little on the low end of pricing. You're getting real inbred lines and true hybrids also.
> Mike usually chucks in free beans with each order too.


Very true. Most places take you for every penny they can on shipping while Peak does it for free, and I've always gotten free seeds from him.

And if you still think they are too expensive, like @Kp sunshine says they are IBLs so if you choose, you can make your own and never buy again.


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 23, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Very true. Most places take you for every penny they can on shipping while Peak does it for free, and I've always gotten free seeds from him.
> 
> And if you still think they are too expensive, like @Kp sunshine says they are IBLs so if you choose, you can make your own and never buy again.


With regards to shipping, Mike could have kept the price at $40 or maybe even $50, then charge $10 for shipping separately. Now, you pay $60 for every damn pack. 

I know his seeds are IBL and high quality, but we are not talking about breeding here. And not many are interested in making seeds.

Looks like he had just lost the magic as to why one would buy from him without thinking twice due to both value and quality. I won't be recommending PeakSeedsBC as the ultimate value anymore.


----------



## kinnyg1234 (Dec 23, 2019)

unfiltered said:


> as


A lot of that beanho stuff is older I think... ok germ rates but not fresher.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 23, 2019)

unfiltered said:


> With regards to shipping, Mike could have kept the price at $40 or maybe even $50, then charge $10 for shipping separately. Now, you pay $60 for every damn pack.
> 
> I know his seeds are IBL and high quality, but we are not talking about breeding here. And not many are interested in making seeds.
> 
> Looks like he had just lost the magic as to why one would buy from him without thinking twice due to both value and quality. I won't be recommending PeakSeedsBC as the ultimate value anymore.


That is quite a jump in price like you said, but I'd say he's still at the bottom end of pricing. 
Bean Horder is $45/10 + $6.75 for tax and $10- $19 for shipping. That's $61.75 - $71.75 a pack. More strain variety but no cheaper, and you don't get free seeds from the depot. Well you do get Malberry's giveaway.


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 23, 2019)

Let's just say PSB is now inline with others, but like I said, Mike had just shot himself in the foot. At $40 per pack, I would try every single strain he carries. But now? Forget it! I would rather buy and try a lot BeanHo's rare strains now like stuff from Spice of Life / Breeder Steve. Where else can you buy Sweet Tooth, BlockHead, Freisland (not Breeder Steve strain), etc.? Way more interesting strains and again, I would try many of them at $45/pack.

I was going to take my time and try ALL, I mean ALL, of Mike's strains. But now, I will take my money somewhere else for more interesting stuff.

Mike had just lost repeat business from me and my recommendations on the Internet (which is way more valuable) of his stuff.


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 23, 2019)

Let's get real now. Why is Mike's stuff so popular on here? I would bet that it is because his stuff were $40/pack. Let's see who continues to try many of his stuff at $60/pack.

As mentioned above. If you got quality and can beat the competition with price, then you are the WINNER! That's why Mike's seed was so popular and had been as he's known for very good pricing for many decades. Now, you just got quality and the price is the same as the competition. So, one would look for other interesting stuff instead of going for a shopping spree at Peak.


----------



## Couchland (Dec 23, 2019)

You can still order directly.
I just did. 
Same prices, same everything, new bonuses. That link is a reseller offering an online payment option.
Lots of shit being flung over nothing.


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 23, 2019)

Couchland said:


> You can still order directly.
> I just did.
> Same prices, same everything, new bonuses. That link is a reseller offering an online payment option.
> Lots of shit being flung over nothing.


Thanks for chiming in. How am I supposed to know about that online pricing being different from direct order?

Whatba relief! PeakSeedsBC back to near the top of my go to breeders.

But people who are uninformed and don't roam this thread is paying 50% higher price. That's still not cool.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 24, 2019)

unfiltered said:


> I'm looking at the peakseedsbc website and looks like Mike had just increased the price per pack to $60. Is this for Canadian too? If so, this sucks! I would think twice about buying Mike's seed now. $40 was a no brainer and I would recommend Mike's seeds whenever I get a chance. But now, PeakSeedsBC is just like any other breeders now with overpriced seeds.


$60 a pack is overpriced? Because of $20 you can no longer recommend peakseedsbc? GTFO with your bullshit. Go buy your seeds at walmart 

Cheers


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 24, 2019)

For me, it's worth it. I wouldn't run to Sensi right now to order their Northern Lights for around $190 CAD plus taxes and shipping, or DJ Short's Blueberry for $208, just because Mike decided to now charge $60 for equivalent genetics plus freebies.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2019)

Mike should just give his beans away. I mean how dare he raise prices after like 10+ years. Everyone knows growing weed is free, I mean come on!

It is funny how Mike is a the bad guy for raising prices after years and years of set pricing and the dude not wanting to pay an extra $20 for a product is a victim. 

Literally every aspect of commercial business has increased in cost over the last 5+ years. Mike's rent, printing, shipping, packaging and utilities all cost money and then add in human labor.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It is funny how Mike is a the bad guy for raising prices after years and years of set pricing and the dude not wanting to pay an extra $20 for a product is a victim.


It's just the one whiner making a big deal out of nothing. I hope losing his very, very important internet recommendations doesn't put Peak out of business. 

The grownups understand and don't have an issue.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mike should just give his beans away. I mean how dare he raise prices after like 10+ years. Everyone knows growing weed is free, I mean come on!
> 
> It is funny how Mike is a the bad guy for raising prices after years and years of set pricing and the dude not wanting to pay an extra $20 for a product is a victim.
> 
> Literally every aspect of commercial business has increased in cost over the last 5+ years. Mike's rent, printing, shipping, packaging and utilities all cost money and then add in human labor.


Price only went up if you order online, direct it's the same $40 wit free shipping and freebies. Even at $60 it's cheaper than bean horder
Lots of thanks for putting your neck on the line.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2019)

I think peak/mike definitely earn that $60 a pack. Like others have mention with his gear you can buy a pack or two and do an open pollination and you now have seeds for the next 10 years. Stable seeds that look like clones. Not a barrel of poly hybrid fish.


----------



## RichRoots (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## shzbt (Dec 25, 2019)

$60 is still more than fair for what you get.

For that price you could get 2 seeds of the untested dessert hype pollen chuck du jour, or a few grams of government cardboard weed. Geez, what a scam


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Dec 25, 2019)

I mentioned a page or two back about having multiple BB phenos going, with very different appearances. Finally got around to taking a couple pics.
First, the pretty girl:






Now the ugly duckling:





She ain't pretty, but somebody told me once that ugly girls try harder. 

These are from the same pack, germed at the same time, treated the same way in the same tent.

Edit: just noticed even the decent looking one has 8 fingered leaves. Blueberry is such a genetic mess.


----------



## shzbt (Dec 25, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> She ain't pretty, but somebody told me once that ugly girls try harder.


That crinkle leaf pheno has a reputation for being special, you might have something nice there.

My skunkberries are looking very similar to your pretty girl. Same orange hempy buckets, topped and big fans reaching for the light.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 26, 2019)

Here are my four PSBC BB plants. One is definitely a mutant but I’m going to care for it nonetheless. They all seem to have leaves that are a little crinkled. I’ll be really happy if I get a good female to clone from these four.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 26, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I mentioned a page or two back about having multiple BB phenos going, with very different appearances. Finally got around to taking a couple pics.
> First, the pretty girl:
> 
> 
> ...


That is how my crinkle leaf blueberry looked from dutch passion 2002, those came from the 200 beans DP bought from Jd short in 2000 or 2001. 

That pheno was extreme frosty, hard hitting indica with great grape jelly flavor. 

Good luck and hopefully your crinkle leaf is a gem in the rough.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey guys I forgot to mention after Mike’s reply about his Haze. Here’s his answer ...... 
“I'm actually working with a couple Hazes, have been for years. I have a particular good one from a good customer in Oregon that I'm currently working with.”
Hope all is well with all you growers. I’ll be popping seeds very soon!!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 30, 2019)

I wonder if he's eventually going to work on a Northern Lights x Haze, and how it would compare to Sensi's because it's a really well-loved strain of theirs. Exciting!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 2, 2020)

Down to my last bud of this grape kush x c99 pheno. I somehow forgot just how potent and grape tasting it is. Hope I find the same when I pop the rest of the seeds I have. Really great evening smoke.


Cheers


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 2, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Down to my last bud of this grape kush x c99 pheno. I somehow forgot just how potent and grape tasting it is. Hope I find the same when I pop the rest of the seeds I have. Really great evening smoke.
> View attachment 4448384
> 
> Cheers


I have 20 of these too. I asked for them after your grow.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 3, 2020)

Here's my Peak grow.....BB, NB, NL, SB, NS, KNL, KB, SC99.
There are a few JOTI Purple Kush plants in there, but it's almost all PSBC.

Had the lights a little too bright and turned them down last week, but most of them look perky.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 8, 2020)

Good day growers! Anybody here growing in living soil? I’m about to start some soil experiments today. Germinated a bunch of my own bag seeds for testing. I want the best for these Peak beans


----------



## Khyber420 (Jan 9, 2020)

Just placed an order, opted to send cash and Mike didn't disappoint. $40 per pack, free shipping, arrived in 2 days and I got much more than I ordered . Our Canadian seedsmen are pretty good, JOTI is pretty much 2 for 1 as well and given the CAD-USD exchange rate I don't see a better deal out there, for us Canucks at least.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 9, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Just placed an order, opted to send cash and Mike didn't disappoint. $40 per pack, free shipping, arrived in 2 days and I got much more than I ordered


Which strains did you get from Peak?


----------



## Khyber420 (Jan 9, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Which strains did you get from Peak?


Skunk Berry
C99
Kush c99
20 pack mixed 

Not sure where to begin!


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Jan 9, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Skunk Berry
> C99
> Kush c99
> 20 pack mixed
> ...


Haven't grown Kush x C99, but have done the other two. For a general guideline, if you want to pheno hunt for a keeper mom, go for Cindy. If you want a consistent F1, pop the Skunkberry.

The Kush x C99 is a newer offering, so I wouldn't expect it to be as consistent as the SB, but it has quality parents. I've grown the KxBB and the KxNL and they were solid. I preferred the KxBB of the two.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Khyber420 (Jan 10, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Haven't grown Kush x C99, but have done the other two. For a general guideline, if you want to pheno hunt for a keeper mom, go for Cindy. If you want a consistent F1, pop the Skunkberry.
> 
> The Kush x C99 is a newer offering, so I wouldn't expect it to be as consistent as the SB, but it has quality parents. I've grown the KxBB and the KxNL and they were solid. I preferred the KxBB of the two.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide.


Thanks for the solid info. How do you find the C99 in terms of anxiety/paranoia?


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Jan 10, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Thanks for the solid info. How do you find the C99 in terms of anxiety/paranoia?


I don't get any negatives from Peak C99. For me and my physiology, it is the best up daytime high I've found so far. It's happy and energetic and increases my enjoyment of both humour and music.

The only anxiety/paranoia has been from a couple of his Sweet Skunk crosses. When I'm already stressed, both SSxC99 and SSxNL have induced/increased anxiety. Strangely, I've never felt it from the pure SS, only the crosses.


----------



## yesum (Jan 11, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Thanks for the solid info. How do you find the C99 in terms of anxiety/paranoia?



I have not run Peak C99 but did run some FDM C99. It was great with no anxiety with 4 phenos. I doubled the ususal dose one night to 6 tokes and about lost my shit. I was glued to a chair and going warp speed not knowing if I would survive. Was a total trip. So you can overdue this strain imo but it was a solid trip as well as being unnerving.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 11, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Skunk Berry
> C99
> Kush c99
> 20 pack mixed
> ...


Skunk Berry is an easy to grow plant with more of a hybrid effect. Very pretty with good yields

C99 has a few different grapefruit and pineapple phenos. All were good, but the pineapple pheno that also smelled of rotten meat during flowering was exactly like the original c99. Very strong and easy to over indulge. 

Kush x c99 has the most variety of any peak strain I have run. I found the grape one above. One that leaned strongly towards c99 but was almost more cheesy smelling and more of a hybrid effect and had a very heavy yield. 

Cheers


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m so glad there are experienced Peak growers here. Are there any that you’d avoid growing outdoors?

I live near Toronto and want to put four plants in my garden in late May. Just wondering if any strains would have mold or pest issues, or if the season might be too short. I’d love to have a mix of indica, sativa and hybrid outside, and I could clone the ones that I have growing downstairs right now.

What would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 11, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I’m so glad there are experienced Peak growers here. Are there any that you’d avoid growing outdoors?
> 
> I live near Toronto and want to put four plants in my garden in late May. Just wondering if any strains would have mold or pest issues, or if the season might be too short. I’d love to have a mix of indica, sativa and hybrid outside, and I could clone the ones that I have growing downstairs right now.
> 
> What would you recommend? Thanks.


There are very fast c99's. I had one that was ready indoor at day 49 from flip. I also ran a few c99 outdoors, they didn't get to finish like everything where I live lol, but they held up to the weather well. Just make sure indoors or out you support c99 really well.

Texada x NL was mold city outdoors. But texada x Skunk did great. Kush Berry also did well outdoors along with Kush Skunk. 

Cheers


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Jan 11, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Skunk Berry is an easy to grow plant with more of a hybrid effect. Very pretty with good yields
> 
> C99 has a few different grapefruit and pineapple phenos. All were good, but the pineapple pheno that also smelled of rotten meat during flowering was exactly like the original c99. Very strong and easy to over indulge.
> 
> ...


It's good to see your experience and mine are very similar. I take it to mean I'm learning to assess with some accuracy. 
I remember when I started, just the idea of a smoke report baffled me. I mean, you smoke and you get high, right? What else is there to it? 
Being able to describe a plant and how it grows and what to expect was a new world, with a new vocabulary, and seemed pretty intimidating. 
There's still lots to learn but it's nice to feel I'm starting to _get it_. Another 80 or 90 years and I may even master it.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 11, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> It's good to see your experience and mine are very similar. I take it to mean I'm learning to assess with some accuracy.
> I remember when I started, just the idea of a smoke report baffled me. I mean, you smoke and you get high, right? What else is there to it?
> Being able to describe a plant and how it grows and what to expect was a new world, with a new vocabulary, and seemed pretty intimidating.
> There's still lots to learn but it's nice to feel I'm starting to _get it_. Another 80 or 90 years and I may even master it.


The best part about growing , much like life in general, the learning should never stop if you are doing it right  

Cheers


----------



## shzbt (Jan 11, 2020)

When do you you guys tend to chop Skunkberry? It's still early in flower but I'd like to get a rough idea.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 11, 2020)

shzbt said:


> When do you you guys tend to chop Skunkberry? It's still early in flower but I'd like to get a rough idea.


Pretty sure mine were 56 - 60 days. They are in this thread and my old grow journal somewhere.

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2020)

Space issues may force slightly early chop for 2 Northern Berry which look awesome and one has calyxes turning blue.
52 days and fading leaves going yellow fast on the lankier one. Pine and citrus smells.

Just confirmed 2 Northern Skunk females in flower.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 13, 2020)

Of everything in my grow room, I'm amazed at how healthy the four Northern Berry plants are. So forgiving for a novice grower, and they all look almost identical to one another. I've had some light-burn issues over the past couple weeks with a handful of plants in the room, but these four seem to thrive no matter how bad I treat them. MikeJ's years of efforts show in these.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 13, 2020)

...and when I say, "healthy," I mean by my own, low standards because this is only my second grow ever.

I'd say that Peak's Kush Northern Lights is a close second place for ease of growth. It's also a very forgiving one. Blueberry is a total disaster, lol, but I'd be happy if just one of four I planted ends up being a decent female so that I can clone it. If I posted pics of my BB you'd laugh.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 13, 2020)

Looks like nute burn on the one photo bomber leaf bottom right corner and right on the verge of some burn with the main NB. What are you feeding?


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 13, 2020)

I do see what you're saying. Just Stepwell Super Soil and water right now. However, I didn't have these nute-burn issues in my first grow, so I'm wondering if the Fox Farm Happy Frog I used this time around for the seedling phase may be causing the difference. I didn't use Fox Farm during my first grow and never had these issues. Maybe I should start a grow thread in the general forum ... I need as much help as I can get.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I do see what you're saying. Just Stepwell Super Soil and water right now. However, I didn't have these nute-burn issues in my first grow, so I'm wondering if the Fox Farm Happy Frog I used this time around for the seedling phase may be causing the difference. I didn't use Fox Farm during my first grow and never had these issues. Maybe I should start a grow thread in the general forum ... I need as much help as I can get.


Well we’re all still learning right. You may have just transplanted a little early but if that was the issue they’ll be moving along just fine I’m sure. The BB father is supposed to be nute sensitive so this could be your culprit. A nice compost tea might help bring things back into balance but my guess is it was just their roots venturing into the new soil and got a bit of a shock


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> ...and when I say, "healthy," I mean by my own, low standards because this is only my second grow ever.
> 
> I'd say that Peak's Kush Northern Lights is a close second place for ease of growth. It's also a very forgiving one. Blueberry is a total disaster, lol, but I'd be happy if just one of four I planted ends up being a decent female so that I can clone it. If I posted pics of my BB you'd laugh.


I’m experiencing the exact same things with both strains as you. All the kush crosses are healthy and all symmetrical.
The bb is a disaster. I’m trying my best to nurse them back. I’m blaming it on sensitivity to nutes. I tried to warn my partner about it when he transferred them. But sometimes old dogs don’t listen to young cats.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2020)

Chopped 2 Northern Berry at 55 days and bubblegum koolaide smell is back. 20% amber trichs and most all rest cloudy. One slightly more sprawling but buds similar and seem quite firm. Hanging in the dark.

2 Northern Skunk girlsearly in flower to keep Peak interest.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Jan 15, 2020)

The latest blueberry. Foxtails upon foxtails on 71f.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 15, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> The latest blueberry. Foxtails upon foxtails on 71f.


Wow, I’m sure that pic is going to cause some envy here, considering how tough BB is to grow. Great work!!! How many weeks of 12/12 is it at?


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Jan 15, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Wow, I’m sure that pic is going to cause some envy here, considering how tough BB is to grow. Great work!!! How many weeks of 12/12 is it at?


Thank you. 71f, so 10 weeks 1 day.

It is big, but it's far from a great job. Pretty much every plant of this pheno has foxtailed badly. I have two more in a different cab just past the 6 week mark with no foxtails yet. If they finish like that, I'll know these earlier ones were environmental. Plus the tip burn. I hate tip burn.

Here's a closer look at the foxtails. Lower down appears to be finished, or nearly finished, but it keeps throwing these out. It is frustrating.






It looks like it should dry out to well over 5 zips, so I got that going for me. BillMurray.jpg


----------



## unfiltered (Jan 15, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Thank you. 71f, so 10 weeks 1 day.
> 
> It is big, but it's far from a great job. Pretty much every plant of this pheno has foxtailed badly. I have two more in a different cab just past the 6 week mark with no foxtails yet. If they finish like that, I'll know these earlier ones were environmental. Plus the tip burn. I hate tip burn.
> 
> ...


Try reducing your light schedule to 11 on / 13 off. If you do your research, DJ short and I know Snowhigh (from email) both use 11/13, even for indicas. I have permanently switched to 11/13 for everything, even with indicas, since my last run and everything was fine.

11/13 will prevent late stage re-flowering. Many old timers and breeders use this light schedule.

Snowhigh even recommended to me to use 10.5 / 13.5 and he said that's the sweet spot for ALL plants!

DJ Short said that night time is when the plant put on weigh (i.e. resin, leaves growth, etc). I have not done comparative test myself, but all of the flowers from the 11/13 run with 3 different strains were all caked and resinous.

For veg, I use 17on / 7 off. When people veg 24 on, I shake my head and move on. What a waste of electricity.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2020)

Foxtails that are that thick are almost not really foxtails but little dense bud clusters. Seen buds like that on Peak BB in the past.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey all, I'm starting to have some rookie issues with my Peak grow.

I hope it's ok if I do this here, but I posted a new thread on the forum asking for some help, with pics. I'd really appreciate any help from the PSBC grow experts here:





__





Help!!! What am I doing wrong with these plants????


Hi All, I successfully completed my first grow of cannabis last year, but am struggling a lot with grow #2. I was looking up nutrient issues here, as well as other places online. I can't tell if I have too much or too little of any nutrients, it's confusing! I did my first grow with Stepwell...



www.rollitup.org





Thanks.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 15, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Thank you. 71f, so 10 weeks 1 day.
> 
> It is big, but it's far from a great job. Pretty much every plant of this pheno has foxtailed badly. I have two more in a different cab just past the 6 week mark with no foxtails yet. If they finish like that, I'll know these earlier ones were environmental. Plus the tip burn. I hate tip burn.
> 
> ...


I dunno man, this might be easier to say for me cuz I’m not her Daddy but if those tails still burn when you put a flame to them I don’t think you’ll mind one bit. My BB beans might wait until I get my outdoor strains figured out but after these pics of yours I’m very excited to run them


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 15, 2020)

Also Growers! Did you guys hear from Mike about his customer appreciation sale? 4 packs for $100. You pick 3 he picks 1 and it’s likely something new. I also just noticed there’s 3 new Hazes on there now. I almost didn’t read the list, thought it was the same


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 15, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Also Growers! Did you guys hear from Mike about his customer appreciation sale? 4 packs for $100. You pick 3 he picks 1 and it’s likely something new. I also just noticed there’s a Haze x BB on there now. I almost didn’t read the list, thought it was the same


was just reading over that myself, seem like a great deal. I had my eye on the BBxHaze as well.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Jan 15, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Also Growers! Did you guys hear from Mike about his customer appreciation sale? 4 packs for $100. You pick 3 he picks 1 and it’s likely something new. I also just noticed there’s a Haze x BB on there now. I almost didn’t read the list, thought it was the same


I saw that. I'm well stocked from chucks but it's a good chance to add to the collection for anybody on the fence about trying Peak.

I've only tried one of his newest crosses. Popped two SSxHaze and ended up culling both after about 3 weeks. They were both ugly and discoloured and one especially was runty. I'll try the rest of them in the fall when I start up again after a summer break. I just assume that all new crosses take time to dial in, since all his established lines are so good. Who knows, some genetics just don't pair well.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 15, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I saw that. I'm well stocked from chucks but it's a good chance to add to the collection for anybody on the fence about trying Peak.
> 
> I've only tried one of his newest crosses. Popped two SSxHaze and ended up culling both after about 3 weeks. They were both ugly and discoloured and one especially was runty. I'll try the rest of them in the fall when I start up again after a summer break. I just assume that all new crosses take time to dial in, since all his established lines are so good. Who knows, some genetics just don't pair well.


Funny I just realized there’s 3 new hazes and the SSxHaze is gone. I think I have some of those in my stash. I had my order all set and now I can’t decide with the Hazes. I’m looking for a couple nice outdoor Sativa dominant strains


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 15, 2020)

He also mentioned he's experimenting with some polyhybrids.


----------



## tst2015 (Jan 15, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Also Growers! Did you guys hear from Mike about his customer appreciation sale? 4 packs for $100. You pick 3 he picks 1 and it’s likely something new. I also just noticed there’s 3 new Hazes on there now. I almost didn’t read the list, thought it was the same


I got the email and wasn't sure if he meant you pick 3 from the list in the email...or if it includes his normal stock too. I wouldn't mind grabbing another SkunkBerry and Sweet Skunk....and maybe a pack of C99


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 15, 2020)

tst2015 said:


> I got the email and wasn't sure if he meant you pick 3 from the list in the email...or if it includes his normal stock too. I wouldn't mind grabbing another SkunkBerry and Sweet Skunk....and maybe a pack of C99


I’m sure it’s normal stock too, those were just his unlisted strains. I’m also ordering some from the normal stock.


----------



## yesum (Jan 16, 2020)

I got the email. I have quite a few of his strains already and have sworn off buying seeds for a year or two so.... Good deal though.


----------



## MicroHaze (Jan 16, 2020)

Damn, that’s a good deal. So many beans, so little time. I wonder why Mike has n’t done BBxC99?

I’ve been super busy so I have n’t had time to post cured bud picks of my NLx C99. I’m currently running a cut of my NL99 #7 again in 1/4 of my 3x3 scrog along with someone else’s keeper cuts of 501st og along with a Sorbet cross. This time i’m in ebb and flow in very small pots with rockwool croutons. I’ve pulled NL99 #1 a couple weeks ago due to plant count rules and space constraints. I took a cut though before she was tossed to the compost pile. Here is what NL99’s #1 root mass looked like:


----------



## MicroHaze (Jan 16, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> The latest blueberry. Foxtails upon foxtails on 71f.


Looking great dude! You mentioned a couple pages back that you used screw-in LEDs. What is the make/model and spectrum?

Thanks!


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank you. They are mostly 15w 3000K from Costco, 4 to a package for about $11. There are a few 5000K mixed in to add a little more spectrum.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Jan 16, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> Damn, that’s a good deal. So many beans, so little time. I wonder why Mike has n’t done BBxC99?


Not sure, but I just put 4 or 5 hundred C99(mom)xBB seeds from Peak stock into storage. Can't wait to try them.
The first of my SBxBB backcross seeds popped this morning and went into the coco. That one has me excited as well.

Crazy rootball, btw.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 16, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Not sure, but I just put 4 or 5 hundred C99(mom)xBB seeds from Peak stock into storage. Can't wait to try them.
> The first of my SBxBB backcross seeds popped this morning and went into the coco. That one has me excited as well.
> 
> Crazy rootball, btw.


What did you do to put them into storage? Also, did you dust the whole plant or just some branches?
Just curious how many seeds a large cola puts out on average. I’m looking forward to playing


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Jan 16, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> What did you do to put them into storage? Also, did you dust the whole plant or just some branches?
> Just curious how many seeds a large cola puts out on average. I’m looking forward to playing


I'm still learning, so consider this only a small part of your research.

This was the first time I've pollinated an entire plant. Previously I've only done branches. I've got 100-200 seeds numerous times from one branch. 

I've read, and early experience bears it out, that the more seeds a plant produces the smaller they are likely to be. Too early to be sure though.
These are a couple bought seeds on the left and mine on the right(can't recall if NL or BBxNL). My C99xBB are as small or smaller than the ones on the left.







I put them in a paper envelope for a couple weeks, remove as much debris as possible and put them in amber glass vials. Vials are in an enclosed container and kept in the dark. My collection is only about 4 or so years old(the older ones are all purchased) and I've never had a problem with germination. I haven't refrigerated.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Thank you. 71f, so 10 weeks 1 day.
> 
> It is big, but it's far from a great job. Pretty much every plant of this pheno has foxtailed badly. I have two more in a different cab just past the 6 week mark with no foxtails yet. If they finish like that, I'll know these earlier ones were environmental. Plus the tip burn. I hate tip burn.
> 
> ...


That is how my old bb would look when it was hot, around 80+ degrees Fahrenheit. At 71 they should be loving it though. Just the pheno perhaps.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Chopped 2 Northern Berry at 55 days and bubblegum koolaide smell is back. 20% amber trichs and most all rest cloudy. One slightly more sprawling but buds similar and seem quite firm. Hanging in the dark.
> 
> 2 Northern Skunk girlsearly in flower to keep Peak interest.


Would love to know if it keeps the smell after cure. Thanks for report.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2020)

Never had a large C99 seed ever.


----------



## Leef (Jan 17, 2020)

I havent ordered from Peak in 5 yrs. I think its high time I did again. I believe the last beans I got from him were freebies to anyone wanting to try out his c99 crosses and promised to post a grow report. 

Again, these seeds were 5 yrs old, kept in a tin in my basement. I have since moved my seeds to the fridge. 

Last year I decided to grow out the oldest of the seeds in that tin. They were labeled c99a, c99b, c99c. I threw them all together and popped them. Of what sprouted and what was females, I got kush looking ones and skunk looking ones. They all had distinct smells. I kept the cuttings from the skunk one that I thought smelled the most pine-applee.

This is so fucking late....Sorry Mike 

PEAKSEED C99X GROWLOG (does anyone remember this from the old TY Forum?)

OK, so the 5 in front Miffy is chewing on are cuttings from the C99X female i liked the smell of. The other 2 containers on top are 6 each seedlings, Black Hammer and Black Dawg.



In flush. C99Xs have the cages in the back. 
Front, left to right. A Blissful Wizard gifted from a friend. The 1 female Dawg produced from the 6 seedlings. The 1 female Hammer produced from the 6 seedlings.


A better angle of the C99X.


Of the 4 strains I have jarred, this is my favorite. VERY stimulating. The cured smell is less of pineapple (which I was after) and more kinda like rotten apple, but pleasant.. There are only a couple grams left. I will miss it.


Power came back an hour ago and I think I will go pick out what Im going to get from Peak, Blueberry and C99 for sure.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Jan 19, 2020)

Here's a little blueberry, grown in about a 4L container. It was flipped shortly after the clone rooted. Hoping for no foxtails on this one. This is 44f.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 19, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Here's a little blueberry, grown in about a 4L container. It was flipped shortly after the clone rooted. Hoping for no foxtails on this one. This is 44f.


Not sure what your feeding that plant but whatever it is don't change. That's a happy blueberry!!


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 19, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> Damn, that’s a good deal. So many beans, so little time. I wonder why Mike has n’t done BBxC99?
> 
> I’ve been super busy so I have n’t had time to post cured bud picks of my NLx C99. I’m currently running a cut of my NL99 #7 again in 1/4 of my 3x3 scrog along with someone else’s keeper cuts of 501st og along with a Sorbet cross. This time i’m in ebb and flow in very small pots with rockwool croutons. I’ve pulled NL99 #1 a couple weeks ago due to plant count rules and space constraints. I took a cut though before she was tossed to the compost pile. Here is what NL99’s #1 root mass looked like:View attachment 4457707


Hey, I sewed 4 NL99 seeds and got 2 regular looking and 2 crinkle leaf types. Did you get any crinkle leaf NL99 seedlings?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 19, 2020)

Forgot to add pictures.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 20, 2020)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Hey, I sewed 4 NL99 seeds and got 2 regular looking and 2 crinkle leaf types. Did you get any crinkle leaf NL99 seedlings?


I had a crinkle variegated leaf pheno of NL a few years back. Stayed yellow and crinkled the entire grow. Very nice rock hard nugs on it.


----------



## shzbt (Jan 20, 2020)

Skunkberry at week 3F in coco hempies & maxigrow/maxibloom. A pleasure to grow so far.

Very vigorous, uniform, and not fussy. Bit leggy after 2x+ stretch and running out of head room. Could disconnect the filter, just a mild sweet aroma at this point.



Sale order en route.. Should be interesting.

Texada Skunk x C99
Sweet Skunk x Haze
Haze x C99
+ mystery pack


----------



## MicroHaze (Jan 21, 2020)

@thecosmicgoat : I never saw any crinkled leaf phenos out of the 8 beans of NL x C99 I have popped.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 21, 2020)

Sorry for the dumb question, but can anyone explain (maybe with pics if necessary) what exactly a crinkled leaf looks like?
Thanks.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 21, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> @thecosmicgoat : I never saw any crinkled leaf phenos out of the 8 beans of NL x C99 I have popped.
> I got 2/4. I'll will try my hardest to keep posting on their progress. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 21, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> I'm still learning, so consider this only a small part of your research.
> 
> This was the first time I've pollinated an entire plant. Previously I've only done branches. I've got 100-200 seeds numerous times from one branch.
> 
> ...


Thanks that’s great info! Sorry I’m just catching up now after a busy 7 days. The idea of creating my own seed collection is very intriguing. I’m sitting here with my seeds right now trying to figure out which ones to pop first. I figure it’s this batch that will end up outdoors so I’m not going to dust any of those. Light pollution has caused me some hermie problems in the past. I’m excited to see if Mikes genetics can power through the pollution


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 21, 2020)

Decision made. Soak is on 
Northern Skunk
Sweet C99
Texada Skunk x C99.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 24, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Decision made. Soak is on
> Northern Skunk
> Sweet C99
> Texada Skunk x C99.


Added some coconut water to the mix and after 24 hour soak and 24 hours in paper towel I have 28 of 30 popped. I expect to see the other 2 later on today. Exciting times!


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jan 25, 2020)

Morning growers. %100 germination on all 30 seeds. I waited until evening to get them into soil and that was longer than I’d like. They were all at least 1/2” long and delicious. Question I have is does anybody ever start in cells instead of cups. I went with a 50 cell tray just for space purposes on the heat mat. I figure 2-3 weeks? Will they be a giant pain to transplant? I’m not worried about a couple days recovery. No race just having fun.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Jan 26, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Here's a little blueberry, grown in about a 4L container. It was flipped shortly after the clone rooted. Hoping for no foxtails on this one. This is 44f.


 Seven days later, PSBC Blueberry, 51f
The angle is to show the small pot this girl is in. Yellow item for scale, I imagine someone will recognize it.


----------



## bushmann (Jan 27, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Seven days later, PSBC Blueberry, 51f
> The angle is to show the small pot this girl is in. Yellow item for scale, I imagine someone will recognize it.


Really nice girl you have there looking good


----------



## MicroHaze (Jan 27, 2020)

Im starting to think small pots if timed correctly can steer the plant into flowering more quickly after flip and shorten internodal spacing. More bud sites , less space. Of course this would only work with coco or rockwool. And you have to be flooding every couple hours.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Feb 2, 2020)

Another week has passed and she's still swelling. PSBC blueberry 58f.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Feb 2, 2020)

And the first of the SB X BB backcross, twisted leaves and all.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Feb 3, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Another week has passed and she's still swelling. PSBC blueberry 58f.





Saboo the Shaman said:


> Another week has passed and she's still swelling. PSBC blueberry 58f.


Looking pretty! How many days do they usually go? Also very excited to see the SB x BB through. I’ve tried to go back and see your light setup. Do you just take the domes off and how many do you have? I’m very close to buying the spider farmer 2000


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank you. 

Previous batches of PSBC BB seeds(and the website) say this is an 8-9 week strain. When I bought these ones however, the label on the little black envelope said 9-10 weeks; he must've changed out a parent. This pheno takes a solid 10+ weeks. I've retired the mother and am searching for a faster replacement.

The little 2x2 tent these are in has a 4x5 socket fixture. I puncture the globe and then use snips or scissors to remove it. Many people remove the entire globe, but I leave 3/16" or so as a mini reflector and to make it easy to spot dead lights without having to stare into the eye-melters.

Re your intended purchase, I have lost touch with current LED tech as I don't believe they offer value in comparison.

Here's a quick and dirty worksheet comparing the performance of a well known and respected LED, the HLG 100 V2

The HLG 100v2 produces about *156 lumen/watt* per the HLG website(15000/96) for over $200CAD shipped.
200/15000=$0.01333 or *1.3 cents per lumen*

Seven x 15w SILs =105 watts (1550 lum ea before removing globe)
Cost of mat'l inc SIL bulbs <$30
7*1550=10850 + 10%(approximation for removal of globes)=11935 lumens

30/11935=$0.00251 or *0.2 cents/lumen*
1550+10%= 1705 lumens
1705/15 =*113.66* *lumens/watt*

Notes:
I know lumen are not PAR. I worked with the information available.
The 10% increase in directional intensity was pulled out of my butt. I know intensity increases, but not by how much.

Assuming the above figures are reasonably correct, SILs are ~28% less intense(43/156) but cost 69% less (9/13)

Between initial set-up price, maintenance and area coverage, I couldn't be happier with SILs and have no desire to change.


The above was to provide information and provoke discussion. It was not intended to denigrate or disrepect any person or company.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 3, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Previous batches of PSBC BB seeds(and the website) say this is an 8-9 week strain. When I bought these ones however, the label on the little black envelope said 9-10 weeks; he must've changed out a parent. This pheno takes a solid 10+ weeks. I've retired the mother and am searching for a faster replacement.
> 
> ...


I use SILs as well, and agree 100% with your statements.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Feb 3, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Previous batches of PSBC BB seeds(and the website) say this is an 8-9 week strain. When I bought these ones however, the label on the little black envelope said 9-10 weeks; he must've changed out a parent. This pheno takes a solid 10+ weeks. I've retired the mother and am searching for a faster replacement.
> 
> ...


That’s a lot of awesome info man thanks for not only sharing but for putting in the work. I have a dozen extra bulbs you had me thinking about but now I’m sold. Possibilities seem endless now


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Feb 3, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> That’s a lot of awesome info man thanks for not only sharing but for putting in the work. I have a dozen extra bulbs you had me thinking about but now I’m sold. Possibilities seem endless now


You are welcome. I look forward to seeing your results.

I like math, and I like backing up my claims, so this was all good.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Feb 3, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> You are welcome. I look forward to seeing your results.
> 
> I like math, and I like backing up my claims, so this was all good.


Seeing as we’re talking numbers.....is 7 a magic number? Is that a max load kind of thing without needing a driver? I’m thinking I’ll need 14 bulbs to cover my tent space.


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Feb 3, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Seeing as we’re talking numbers.....is 7 a magic number? Is that a max load kind of thing without needing a driver? I’m thinking I’ll need 14 bulbs to cover my tent space.


_First and foremost, anything I say about anything electrical is for information only. I take no responsibility for anything anyone else does. Do your own homework and keep yourself safe._

No, I used 7 in the example because that gave around 100 watts total, making the comparison to the HLG 100 as close to apple to apple as possible.

Look at the wattage rating on the wiring you use and divide that by the number of bulbs and that will tell you the max. It shouldn't be an issue. For example if you are using wire rated for a maximum of 600 watts and you have 15 watt bulbs, 600/15=max of 40 bulbs on that wire. You don't want to be pushing the limits so give yourself a margin of safety.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Feb 3, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> _First and foremost, anything I say about anything electrical is for information only. I take no responsibility for anything anyone else does. Do your own homework and keep yourself safe._
> 
> No, I used 7 in the example because that gave around 100 watts total, making the comparison to the HLG 100 as close to apple to apple as possible.
> 
> Look at the wattage rating on the wiring you use and divide that by the number of bulbs and that will tell you the max. It shouldn't be an issue. For example if you are using wire rated for a maximum of 600 watts and you have 15 watt bulbs, 600/15=max of 40 bulbs on that wire. You don't want to be pushing the limits so give yourself a margin of safety.


Again great info and thank you. I do understand how you need to be careful sharing info when it comes to such things. I’m trying to free up wattage taken by my 600w HPS. Your info is great but your pics are the pudding. You seem to really have it dialed in. I’ve been vegging under 6500k daylight bulbs the last two grows with great results. Now keep in mind I’m high every time I’m here so I’m sorry if this is a dumb question.....you say you have a 4x5 light fixture in your 2x2. What do you mean my 4x5 fixture?
Edit: And to keep this Peak related I’ve now got at least 3 maybe 5 other guys running Peak strains outdoors this summer. Should be fun!


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Feb 4, 2020)

4x5= 4 sockets wide by 5 sockets long for a total of 20.

I run mostly 10w bulbs in the 2x2 tent and 15w in the 3x3.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Feb 4, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> 4x5= 4 sockets wide by 5 sockets long for a total of 20.
> 
> I run mostly 10w bulbs in the 2x2 tent and 15w in the 3x3.


Sweet thanks that’s what I thought but had to be sure. I’m going to get things started this week.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 4, 2020)

Here are some pics of my current PeakSeedsBC grow, in this order. They're just over 3 weeks of flower:

Kush Northern Lights
Northern Berry
Skunk Berry
Baby Sweet C99 that surprised me and popped out of the soil a few weeks ago!
I had a lot of problems with this grow, all newb errors. After swapping out the soil and adding some natural ammendments (Gaia Green Power Bloom, Kelp Meal & Oyster Shell Flour, as well as some Canadian Tire Dolomite Lime), the new leaf growth is starting to look healthy. My hopes are up once again!

Sadly, I threw in the white towel and chopped the BB plants. I'm going to try them again during my next grow, and might use the same soil mix that I have now. I don't think it'll be too hot for them because, afaik, in organic grows the plant will take what it needs and no more. I actually think that they were starving for nutes and that's what did them in.

Still happy though that I have a room filled with Peak's gear. Can't complain!


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Feb 4, 2020)

Mail day!


----------



## GrowRock (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey guys great thread I have some Texada skunk I was about to pop, just wondering if anyone has any experience, photos, certain Phenos to look out for. Should I run them 12/12 right from seed are they lanky like the SS any help would be greatly appreciated 

thanks again and great thread


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 16, 2020)

Things are getting too quiet here for my liking. For some reason I get all excited when Peak posts go up, lol.

Of the Peak hybrids I planted, I only ended up with one Skunk Berry female and two Northern Skunk females. Out of curiosity, I have some questions for those that have grown both. How do they differ in terms of typical plant yield, potency and effects? Which of the two do you prefer?


----------



## sourshoes (Feb 16, 2020)

GrowRock said:


> Hey guys great thread I have some Texada skunk I was about to pop, just wondering if anyone has any experience, photos, certain Phenos to look out for. Should I run them 12/12 right from seed are they lanky like the SS any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> thanks again and great thread


I grew out 3 females last year and got 2 phenos, but both will get big if you let them. One lanky tall skunk leaning plant with thin delicate leaves. Then other a shorter, but still pretty big plant with hybrid leaves. I remember they smelled like candy but I had some late flower problems so I can't say for certain what I think of the smoke. One plant was kind of racey which I don't like, the other too were very bright in the head but also kind of slowed me down and made me feel stupid if I'm being honest. Would need another run to say for sure. 

Good Luck!


----------



## sourshoes (Feb 16, 2020)

Finishing up 3 kush x northern lights and have some haze x blueberry plants getting sexed now. The KNL is the stinkiest Peak Strain I've grown. 

The Haze x Blueberry plants have me Excited. I also have a blueberry plant that I'm trying to get healthy so I can flower it out. It really was a bastard of a strain. 1 survivor of 6 seeds. All popped and I got them to various stages but eventually only one survived.


----------



## GrowRock (Feb 17, 2020)

Ex


GiovanniJones said:


> Things are getting too quiet here for my liking. For some reason I get all excited when Peak posts go up, lol.
> 
> Of the Peak hybrids I planted, I only ended up with one Skunk Berry female and two Northern Skunk females. Out of curiosity, I have some questions for those that have grown both. How do they differ in terms of typical plant yield, potency and effects? Which of the two do you prefer?


the skunk berry I have grown we’re all on the blueberry side of the spectrum. Nice heady high with little to no burn out. The northern skunk is my favourite very function day time high I actually still have her in the stable hope this helps


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 17, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> Finishing up 3 kush x northern lights and have some haze x blueberry plants getting sexed now. The KNL is the stinkiest Peak Strain I've grown.


How far into flower are you? I’m at five weeks with all my Peak plants, once the buds start to swell up nicely I’ll post some pics. The KNL has been remarkably trouble-free to grow!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 17, 2020)

GrowRock said:


> Ex
> 
> the skunk berry I have grown we’re all on the blueberry side of the spectrum. Nice heady high with little to no burn out. The northern skunk is my favourite very function day time high I actually still have her in the stable hope this helps


I can’t wait to try them both, I’m about a month away from harvest! I’ve read that Northern Skunk is the heavier smoke of the two.


----------



## MicroHaze (Feb 17, 2020)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> 4x5= 4 sockets wide by 5 sockets long for a total of 20.
> 
> I run mostly 10w bulbs in the 2x2 tent and 15w in the 3x3.



Really great info buddy. This and the other couple post you had on lighting. A really great affordable alternative to “hydro store” lighting.

Cheers!


----------



## MicroHaze (Feb 17, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> Finishing up 3 kush x northern lights and have some haze x blueberry plants getting sexed now. The KNL is the stinkiest Peak Strain I've grown.
> 
> The Haze x Blueberry plants have me Excited. I also have a blueberry plant that I'm trying to get healthy so I can flower it out. It really was a bastard of a strain. 1 survivor of 6 seeds. All popped and I got them to various stages but eventually only one survived.


Any chance your able to put up some pics?


----------



## sourshoes (Feb 18, 2020)

KNL

Flowered at 3rd node and tied over.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 18, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> The Haze x Blueberry plants have me Excited. I also have a blueberry plant that I'm trying to get healthy so I can flower it out. It really was a bastard of a strain. 1 survivor of 6 seeds. All popped and I got them to various stages but eventually only one survived.


Can't wait to hear a review of how the Haze x BB smokes. How many more weeks you think until harvest?


----------



## sourshoes (Feb 18, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Can't wait to hear a review of how the Haze x BB smokes. How many more weeks you think until harvest?


They haven't even shown sex yet so it could be a lonnnng time. I have no idea how long the haze would flower but blueberry could go 10+ weeks easy.


----------



## MicroHaze (Feb 18, 2020)

I’m excited to see how these work out.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Feb 19, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> KNL
> 
> Flowered at 3rd node and tied over.


Do you mean you went 12/12 at 3rd node of growth?


----------



## sourshoes (Feb 19, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Do you mean you went 12/12 at 3rd node of growth?


Correct


----------



## shzbt (Feb 19, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> They haven't even shown sex yet so it could be a lonnnng time. I have no idea how long the haze would flower but blueberry could go 10+ weeks easy.


I asked Mike about the Haze parent, he said it's pretty fast 9-10 weeks.


----------



## sourshoes (Feb 19, 2020)

shzbt said:


> I asked Mike about the Haze parent, he said it's pretty fast 9-10 weeks.


Oh thats great news! Thanks


----------



## MicroHaze (Feb 19, 2020)

I bet the blueberry x haze will be fun plants to have, and I imagine the end product will be stupidly potent.

I feel like Mike is one of the only guys who is still truly kind of working the line- and developing it as a stable breeding tool. And to add to this, at this point in his career, with what he knows, he probably found some
Stellar haze genetics to work with. 

The best part is , he just calls it “haze”, none of other names that usually go with it.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 20, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> I bet the blueberry x haze will be fun plants to have, and I imagine the end product will be stupidly potent.
> 
> I feel like Mike is one of the only guys who is still truly kind of working the line- and developing it as a stable breeding tool. And to add to this, at this point in his career, with what he knows, he probably found some
> Stellar haze genetics to work with.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I'm really interested to see what he comes up with in the next little while; he's working on a polyhybrid! Northern Berry Skunk Haze, maybe???


----------



## H G Griffin (Feb 20, 2020)

In for knowledge.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 20, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> I bet the blueberry x haze will be fun plants to have, and I imagine the end product will be stupidly potent.
> 
> I feel like Mike is one of the only guys who is still truly kind of working the line- and developing it as a stable breeding tool. And to add to this, at this point in his career, with what he knows, he probably found some
> Stellar haze genetics to work with.
> ...


I have no idea what haze he is working with but I would bet the farm there will be some real special plants to be found in that cross.

Cheers


----------



## MicroHaze (Feb 20, 2020)

I see a haze cross growing in my tent in the near future.

I wonder if Mike will work towards a
Haze IBL. That would be something.
A haze IBL line worked outdoors with a 9-10 week finish. I’m going to email him. I’ve meaning to hit him up with some pics of his NL99.

Peace.


----------



## GrowRock (Feb 20, 2020)

I just cracked some c99xkush and kushxnorthern. I’m hoping to find another pheno of c99xkush that has a great grape soda smell and flavour


----------



## H G Griffin (Feb 20, 2020)

GrowRock said:


> I just cracked some c99xkush and kushxnorthern. I’m hoping to find another pheno of c99xkush that has a great grape soda smell and flavour


That's pretty cool. I've only ever smelled what I think of as the grape kool-ade smell in his blueberry line.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 20, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> That's pretty cool. I've only ever smelled what I think of as the grape kool-ade smell in his blueberry line.


Hey, welcome aboard! I'll be giving his blueberry another try in a month or so, looking forward to it!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 20, 2020)

GrowRock said:


> I just cracked some c99xkush and kushxnorthern. I’m hoping to find another pheno of c99xkush that has a great grape soda smell and flavour


I'm getting closer with my KNL, here's a pic at 5.5 weeks:



...and since I'm posting pics, here's my Kush Berry, this one is an amazing grower:


----------



## GrowRock (Feb 20, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hey, welcome aboard! I'll be giving his blueberry another try in a month or so, looking forward to it!


His blueberry is an one angry bitch lol


----------



## GrowRock (Feb 20, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> That's pretty cool. I've only ever smelled what I think of as the grape kool-ade smell in his blueberry line.


Ya it has a really beautiful smell and taste found that keeper in a 10 seeds should of never let that out of the stable


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 20, 2020)

GrowRock said:


> His blueberry is an one angry bitch lol


The four I tried growing didn't make it, but I've learned a lot (only my second grow) and will give it another shot. They were all difficult, do that become more normal in their growth when they age a bit? Are they all difficult or are there occasionally strong, healthy, robust phenos?


----------



## GrowRock (Feb 20, 2020)

From my understanding and growing a pack of them out they are all angry. The more twisted looking the plant the more potent the smoke


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 20, 2020)

Out of 27 Blueberry seedlings I kept 2. They’re the only ones I wanted to dedicate love to nurse back to health. Against my warning, they were given too much synthetic fertilizer when they didn’t need it yet. I’ve taken control of them, feeding organics, & they’re finally starting to look like normal healthy plants.


----------



## MicroHaze (Feb 20, 2020)

Current state one of my NL99 girls at day 43F.


----------



## MicroHaze (Feb 21, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> Out of 27 Blueberry seedlings I kept 2. They’re the only ones I wanted to dedicate love to nurse back to health. Against my warning, they were given too much synthetic fertilizer when they didn’t need it yet. I’ve taken control of them, feeding organics, & they’re finally starting to look like normal healthy plants.


Saboo the Shaman has a lot of posts on here recently where he is killing it with BlueBerry. He is running the GH maxibloom kiss method in coco. The maxi bloom bag states the NKP ratio as 5-15-14. Seems like it would be a good fit for BlueBerry. Everyone says BB is sensitive to N and overfeeding in general. I’d be curious to know if he ever ran BB in soil. 

Cheers.


----------



## sourshoes (Feb 22, 2020)

Anyone else grab some of the NLxHaze? Gonna run that soon I think. Also have a blueberry plant in trying to get healthy before flower. Angry was a great description above.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 22, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> I bet the blueberry x haze will be fun plants to have, and I imagine the end product will be stupidly potent.


Isn't Blue Dream a cross between Blueberry x Haze? If Mike works this line, he may be able to come up with something nice, because the parents he's starting with are probably pretty badass already. It may not be anything like the clone-only Blue Dream, but perhaps great in its own right thanks to his hard work and breeding skills.

I am definitely going to order a pack this weekend, sounds like it might be a fun grow. Count me in!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 24, 2020)

As if I didn't have enough seeds, I just picked up four packs. Northern Lights, Blueberry, Kush Northern Lights and Blueberry Haze.
I'll definitely be growing the Blueberry Haze in my next grow, in about a month.


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 24, 2020)

Anyone know what NL he’s working with?


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi guys, wondering if anybody had weird crinkle leafs on SS-Haze. I had four plants that showed this and they all hermied. Gonna try his c99-Haze next as they were testers also. This was my first try indoors with my new growers choice e-680. The weird crinkle leaf looked alot like tobacco mosaic virus, thought at first it was the led light but second run of sweet-c99 turn out fine loving the soda pop taste.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Feb 24, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> Anyone know what NL he’s working with?


nl2 x nl5


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Feb 25, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Hi guys, wondering if anybody had weird crinkle leafs on SS-Haze. I had four plants that showed this and they all hermied. Gonna try his c99-Haze next as they were testers also. This was my first try indoors with my new growers choice e-680. The weird crinkle leaf looked alot like tobacco mosaic virus, thought at first it was the led light but second run of sweet-c99 turn out fine loving the soda pop taste.


Someone here ran a few and had to ditch them not too far in. I have a pack from earlier in the fall (Oct I think) which is not the same as the pack I just received as a freebie. The new pack had a different SS female.


----------



## sourshoes (Feb 25, 2020)

Haze x Blueberry about to stretch out


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Feb 26, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Someone here ran a few and had to ditch them not too far in. I have a pack from earlier in the fall (Oct I think) which is not the same as the pack I just received as a freebie. The new pack had a different SS female.


Nice to i'm not alone with the crinkled leaf, very hopeful C99-haze not affected with this.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 26, 2020)

I “watch” this thread but it never shows up, Bodhi also.
2 Northern Skunk at 55 days turning dull black/purple without going under 70*. Small to mid size and one much tighter frame. Bud/crud ratio is excellent. Leaves quite narrow especially on Sativa leaner. Buds very tight and very piney smell, some new pistils. Trichs most all cloudy with a few amber on sugar leaves. Very close.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2020)

60 day# on 2Northern Skunk. Still drinking a lot. Still gonna go a couple days. “Into The Mystic”


----------



## hillbill (Mar 6, 2020)

4 C99 are in the Viva towel sauna!

2 Northern Skunk at 64 days, both almost black grape color, no gre3n leaves at all. A day or two at most to go. Pine and more pine smell. Buds are like tight swirls of hard pine cones, both near average size, few new pistols.


----------



## GrowRock (Mar 6, 2020)

My kush northern is sugaring right up she smells of lemon with a hint of earthy kush


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Mar 10, 2020)

Day 44V for these guys/gals. Was hoping I’d see some pre-flower by now so I could make get some space back. Anybody let them go long enough to see pre-flower? What day generally?
10 each of Texada Skunk x C99, Sweet C99 and Northern Skunk. Next to no variation and thick bones. All topped and some fans removed. Pic is not my room. Lol. Some contractors in the house today


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Mar 10, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Day 44V for these guys/gals. Was hoping I’d see some pre-flower by now so I could make get some space back. Anybody let them go long enough to see pre-flower? What day generally?
> 10 each of Texada Skunk x C99, Sweet C99 and Northern Skunk. Next to no variation and thick bones. All topped and some fans removed. Pic is not my room. Lol. Some contractors in the house today



From my experience with sweet c99 they show at 6th node. They tend be more girls then boys Very nice plants


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Mar 10, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> From my experience with sweet c99 they show at 6th node. They tend be more girls then boys Very nice plants


Thank you. I’ll take a closer look. Pretty sure I topped at the 6th haha. They are definitely beauties


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 10, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Thank you. I’ll take a closer look. Pretty sure I topped at the 6th haha. They are definitely beauties


They look great! I had to switch to 12/12 before any of my Peak plants showed their sex, but I didn't veg as long this time.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 10, 2020)

My Peak-loaded room is at 59 days of flower now, and one of my plants looks like an interesting pheno. It's a Kush Berry, it's the largest plant in my room by far, and after almost eight and a half weeks, the pistils are all still white and sticking straight up. Not sure what to make of it, but I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## lungbutter (Mar 11, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Not sure what to make of it


Could be too much nitrogen for that particular phenotype perhaps, it looks very green.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 11, 2020)

I've been humming and hawing about the idea of getting some Blue Dream beans from Dr. Greenthumb to put outside for the summer, because it's easy to just throw four fems in the backyard, but maybe I can get similar satisfaction from Peak's Haze x Blueberry instead. I already have a pack, what do you think?

Has anyone planted Peak's Haze x Blueberry yet? Hey @sourshoes, how's this grow coming along? Any updates or pics?


----------



## shzbt (Mar 13, 2020)

My guess is Haze x BB will take too long to finish outside, unless you're down south. Haven't seen a harvest of it yet though. 

Chopped a Skunkberry tonight week 10 / 71F ~5% amber. 2 still ripening and may go to week 11. 1 pheno is faster with skimpy foxtails all the way up, the other huge chunky clusters. Pretty wild looking stuff. Both have a very mild sweet aroma.

Wasn't planning for a 3x stretch, I guess that's the Sweet Skunk coming through. Had to supercrop, pull out my runoff trays, and do some tying away from the light but still there's some bleaching.





Tester of the chunky pheno gave a powerful, soaring, thought provoking high. Not for night time unless you like to be up all night like me. This is grow #7 or so, it's the strongest I've grown yet.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Mar 13, 2020)

shzbt said:


> My guess is Haze x BB will take too long to finish outside, unless you're down south. Haven't seen a harvest of it yet though.
> 
> Chopped a Skunkberry tonight week 10 / 71F ~5% amber. 2 still ripening and may go to week 11. 1 pheno is faster with skimpy foxtails all the way up, the other huge chunky clusters. Pretty wild looking stuff. Both have a very mild sweet aroma.
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Fantastic colas man


----------



## sourshoes (Mar 16, 2020)

Haze x Blueberry.

Flipped these very early. Very easy to grow so far. The plant in front is a blueberry that I revegged. Very slow moving


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Mar 18, 2020)

Good day growers. Hope everyone is healthy and clean. Germination day here today. Last of the outdoors. 10 each of Skunk Berry, Kush Berry, NL x C99 and C99. Anybody have any of these outdoors last year? Any known keepers? I think topping the last batch has slowed down my pre flower development. Another lesson learned. This time I’ll either wait OR see if I can top and then get the tops to show flower under 12/12


----------



## shzbt (Mar 18, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> This time I’ll either wait OR see if I can top and then get the tops to show flower under 12/12


Still ~2 months until the outdoor season. Should be enough time to sex then lop off a few nodes if you want. I don't bother with training outside unless height is a concern.

LST another good option. Can get nice results with just 1 tie around the same node you'd top at without losing the nodes showing preflowers.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 18, 2020)

Does placing the plants outside, after they show their sex during 12/12, automatically reveg the plants?
I've already planned out my summer grow, and it's all fems this year, but I might try what your doing in 2021.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 18, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Does placing the plants outside, after they show their sex during 12/12, automatically reveg the plants?
> I've already planned out my summer grow, and it's all fems this year, but I might try what your doing in 2021.


During longer hours of daylight the plants will reveg but if you throw them out before May some strains will just keep flowering till finished. 

I've never had the luxury of having plants in the ground before mid June due to guerrilla growing.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 18, 2020)

Cool, I might even try it out this year. My grow room should be ready for my next batch in about two weeks, so I'll have seven weeks to get plants ready for outside by late-May. I think it'll work, thanks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 18, 2020)

When I did the guerrilla growing I'd also check out the farmer's almanac for information and predictions of coming weather trends.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Mar 18, 2020)

shzbt said:


> Still ~2 months until the outdoor season. Should be enough time to sex then lop off a few nodes if you want. I don't bother with training outside unless height is a concern.
> 
> LST another good option. Can get nice results with just 1 tie around the same node you'd top at without losing the nodes showing preflowers first.


I was thinking about that exact thing actually. I can go up to 8’ and stay below the fence. Hoping for some nice bushy ladies this year


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey all, I hope your doing well. I'm guessing that most of us here are from either Canada or the US and under some form of lockdown or social isolation.

I'm getting ready for my next grow because my grow room should be empty over the next couple of weeks. I really want to have some of Peak's gear in there again and noticed that detailed smoke reports from PSBC are pretty sparse. For example, Dr. Greenthumb gear is really well documented on RIU in comparison, with many, many detailed smoke reports.

It's hard to find specific info for a couple of reasons. Some use, "Peak," while others say, "PeakSeedsBC," but then there's also, "PSBC." Then, there's, "Kush Northern Lights," "KNL," and, "K x NL." I feel like I won a lottery when I get the search terms correct and find a couple of sentences on a specific strain.

If any of you have grown out Peak's gear in the past, I'd encourage us all to post some good smoke reports here, even if it's from past memory. I think that it would help us pick the right ones for our needs as well as helping out MJ a little for all his hard work. It also may help us keep a little busy while in isolation at home, lol. All the best.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 26, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Probably the same pk grown in the Vancouver and lower mainland. When I lived there it was OG Kush, Bubba Kush and Purple Kush, which was the more potent of the three.
> I grew out Kushberry and had a pheno that grew multiple tops without any training , so assumed it was from the pk side. Very thick ridged stems.


The nicest PK that I ever tried came from Vancouver Island, which for those who don't know is very close to Vancouver itself. It was pretty much the pure essence of a good kush: The particular look, flavor, and potency. If that is the one that he used for his kushberry, there could be some excellent smoke to be found. As a smoker I like it better than the pink kush that is currently all over the place in the Vancouver area, which is itself also quite good, but not of the same caliber of flavor.


----------



## shzbt (Mar 26, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> If any of you have grown out Peak's gear in the past, I'd encourage us all to post some good smoke reports here, even if it's from past memory.


Hey Gio. One pheno of the Skunkberry I just chopped is the strongest smoke I've had to date. Really energizing, focused head high. Not for night unless you plan to be up all night. Huge yield too.

My Kush x NL is not so strong but gives a clear headed relaxed and focused high, good for getting things done but won't keep you up. Not quite the couch lock I was expecting. I can just keep smoking this one all night and it stays enjoyable without getting burnt out or too frazzled.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 26, 2020)

Snowback said:


> The nicest PK that I ever tried came from Vancouver Island, which for those who don't know is very close to Vancouver itself. It was pretty much the pure essence of a good kush: The particular look, flavor, and potency. If that is the one that he used for his kushberry, there could be some excellent smoke to be found. As a smoker I like it better than the pink kush that is currently all over the place in the Vancouver area, which is itself also quite good, but not of the same caliber of flavor.


I can ask him for you.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 28, 2020)

Just chopped the first of 14 plants in my grow room. This one is PeakSeedsBC’s Northern Lights.
The top buds were around 15% amber, the bottom ones around 5%. Good enough for me.
Here’s a pic of the main cola, can’t wait to smoke it!



It didn't have the large, protruding calyxes like all the other plants in the room, but the buds are fat and boner hard.
I think it'll make some fine smoke.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 28, 2020)

I should be able to post more pics over the next few weeks. My two Kush Northern Lights plants are definitely next, about a week from now, and I think they're a bit more impressive looking than this one.

Fwiw, this plant was at 10 weeks, but I think that newb errors slowed the growth down considerably during the first month of flower.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 29, 2020)

Snowback said:


> The nicest PK that I ever tried came from Vancouver Island, which for those who don't know is very close to Vancouver itself. It was pretty much the pure essence of a good kush: The particular look, flavor, and potency. If that is the one that he used for his kushberry, there could be some excellent smoke to be found. As a smoker I like it better than the pink kush that is currently all over the place in the Vancouver area, which is itself also quite good, but not of the same caliber of flavor.


I asked him and he said that he didn't know for sure but that it would make sense.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 29, 2020)

Here’s a pick of my cut of sweet skunk x C99 around 4 weeks. Not my garden. But my friends. Smells unbelievable......like tropical Cheese.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 31, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> I asked him and he said that he didn't know for sure but that it would make sense.


Thanks. If it is the one, I hope that many of you get to sample some of its delights expressed in at least a few phenos of your crosses. You will be pleased.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 31, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Thanks. If it is the one, I hope that many of you get to sample some of its delights expressed in at least a few phenos of your crosses. You will be pleased.


K smoked the PK when I lived in Langley and it was good. I grew the kushberry a few years back and really liked it. It's a nice cross that's for sure


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 1, 2020)

Just vaping some skunkberry and thought I'd bump the thread. 
Being that this is one of the first Peak strains I grew, it has kind of been pushed to the back of the shelf lately by newer stuff, and it shouldn't be. This cross is a really nice combination. The flavour is sweet and fresh and the effect is a nice blend of the parents. The more energentic, up, high of the SS combines well with the more sedative but still mentally stimulating blueberry.

There's definitely flashier strains and breeders out there, but I'm not a flashy kind of guy, I'll settle for quality.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 1, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Just vaping some skunkberry and thought I'd bump the thread.
> Being that this is one of the first Peak strains I grew, it has kind of been pushed to the back of the shelf lately by newer stuff, and it shouldn't be. This cross is a really nice combination. The flavour is sweet and fresh and the effect is a nice blend of the parents. The more energentic, up, high of the SS combines well with the more sedative but still mentally stimulating blueberry.
> 
> There's definitely flashier strains and breeders out there, but I'm not a flashy kind of guy, I'll settle for quality.


Would you say that it can be used both during the day and late at night?


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 1, 2020)

I think everyone has to answer that question for themselves. 

I'm a heavy user with a big tolerance, I haven't run across weed that really scared me since some unknown crazy shit this chick smoked with me on the top deck of the ferry coming back from Van Island in 86, and some Maui Waui in my home town with this old hippy a year or two later.

Back on topic(this now old hippy went rambling for a second), I would suggest caution with decently grown SB.


----------



## GrowRock (Apr 2, 2020)

I have a kush northern lights that is an amazing colour of purple and has a crazy lemon cleaner smell can’t wait to test a bud out


----------



## Couchland (Apr 4, 2020)

The latest Cinderella99. Five plants, all amazing. Picture is two days shy of seven weeks of 12/12. Smells range from nostril-burning pineapple to pink grapefruit to "if kids cereal had a spiced-rum flavour". If I had to pick one word...tropical.


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 4, 2020)

That's a beautiful plant, @Couchland !


----------



## Couchland (Apr 4, 2020)

The C99 is incredibly easy to grow, small fan leaves, plants can be jammed together. 
NEEDS to be staked. That top is very dense and heavy, the stalk is half the size of a pencil.


----------



## MicroHaze (Apr 4, 2020)

Couchland said:


> The C99 is incredibly easy to grow, small fan leaves, plants can be jammed together.
> NEEDS to be staked. That top is very dense and heavy, the stalk is half the size of a pencil.


Dude your C99 looks amazing. Can I ask what your Set-up is? When did you grab these seeds? Just wondering if his C99 had evolved over the years...

Cheers.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2020)

Couchland said:


> The latest Cinderella99. Five plants, all amazing. Picture is two days shy of seven weeks of 12/12. Smells range from nostril-burning pineapple to pink grapefruit to "if kids cereal had a spiced-rum flavour". If I had to pick one word...tropical.


Woah very jack herer lookin there damn!


----------



## Couchland (Apr 5, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> Dude your C99 looks amazing. Can I ask what your Set-up is? When did you grab these seeds? Just wondering if his C99 had evolved over the years...
> 
> Cheers.


 I got the seeds a couple months ago. I've seen a definite improvement over the years. Fairly basic set-up but I've been running it a while so I'm pretty well dialed in. 1000Watt HPS, air cooled, in a 5x5 tent. Promix for soil and General Hydroponics for fertilizer.
I've got some Blueberries in the corners, as usual they're kinda ratty but at 7 weeks they're starting to plump up nice.


----------



## MicroHaze (Apr 6, 2020)

Couchland said:


> I got the seeds a couple months ago. I've seen a definite improvement over the years. Fairly basic set-up but I've been running it a while so I'm pretty well dialed in. 1000Watt HPS, air cooled, in a 5x5 tent. Promix for soil and General Hydroponics for fertilizer.
> I've got some Blueberries in the corners, as usual they're kinda ratty but at 7 weeks they're starting to plump up nice.


Thanks for the info. What are your thoughts at this point on the NLxC99 vs C99- Seing any similarities? You mentioned you had grown the NLx C99 a few pages back.

Cheers!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 7, 2020)

Have a bunch or plants hanging to dry now. KNL seems to grow some fat, healthy looking buds but man, Kush Berry smells so damn good!


----------



## Couchland (Apr 7, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> Thanks for the info. What are your thoughts at this point on the NLxC99 vs C99- Seing any similarities? You mentioned you had grown the NLx C99 a few pages back.
> 
> Cheers!


They were not similar to me, maybe the growth pattern in ways. That plant did not leave much of an impression on me, sorry I can't say much on it.
The C99 is special, I didn't think NLxC99 was apparently.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 7, 2020)

A few days in the jar and Northern Lights smells like grass. Is this typical? I've only smoked it a couple of times last year and although I liked the high, I can't remember much about the smell or taste.


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 7, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> A few days in the jar and Northern Lights smells like grass. Is this typical? I've only smoked it a couple of times last year and although I liked the high, I can't remember much about the smell or taste.


It was fairly typical for my PSBC NL. Give it 7 or 8 weeks in the jars. The smell should mostly disappear and it will be some of the smoothest smoke you'll ever try. Not a lot of taste or smell of any sort, but smooth and potent.


----------



## MicroHaze (Apr 9, 2020)

Yeah NL isnt really known for its flavour. I have smoked some nice cuts of NL in my day, never grown any. The smell of a well-grown broken up NL bud is immediately identifiable to me though and anyone who was toking in Ontario in the late 90's know's exactly what I mean. Smells like fucking high school to me. The Taste is'nt really there though, even on the cultivars that smell like "real good NL"


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 9, 2020)

In the High Times 25 Greatest Strains of All-Time, NL is #7. Considering its taste and smell, the high must be really good in order for it to have been such a popular strain for such a long time. That's my guess, at least. To be honest, I've only every tried it once but I thought it was a great nighttime smoke.

Hey, Blueberry is at #10. Peak's got great versions of two, top-ten strains!!


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 10, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> In the High Times 25 Greatest Strains of All-Time, NL is #7. Considering its taste and smell, the high must be really good in order for it to have been such a popular strain for such a long time. That's my guess, at least. To be honest, I've only every tried it once but I thought it was a great nighttime smoke.
> 
> Hey, Blueberry is at #10. Peak's got great versions of two, top-ten strains!!


NL has contributed to the genetics of many modern strains. It's potent, hardy, easy to grow and to clone, good structure, and crosses well. It deserves its spot. An analogy: while modern music has gotten more cluttered, most of its components can be found in basic 3-chord blues and rock, and many of us prefer the classics. Think of the Ramones compared to modern 'rock'.

His classic IBLs are what brought me to Peak in the first place. It's too bad most people today seem to want poly-hybrids with dumb names and the same old muddy indica stone.


----------



## MicroHaze (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeah I’m in total agreement that NL is an amazing breeding tool. Totally deserves its place in top 25. It’s predominance in the 90’s black market is a no brainer. Low odour, high mold resistance, ideal structure for illicit hydro grows, and fast hitting trippy Indica stone which no could argue with.


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 10, 2020)

Just checked email and found one from MikeJ from a couple days back, anybody else get this? A plan he's been working on for a while is launching.

Not trying to be mysterious but I'm not sure if he's just piloting it or if it's a full launch so I don't want to yap about something I have no business yapping about.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 10, 2020)

I think his new idea seems great. Mike’s a good dude.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 10, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Just checked email and found one from MikeJ from a couple days back, anybody else get this? A plan he's been working on for a while is launching.
> 
> Not trying to be mysterious but I'm not sure if he's just piloting it or if it's a full launch so I don't want to yap about something I have no business yapping about.


Peak update Spring 2020 yes got one.


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 10, 2020)

Okay cool, it looks like it's a full on launch. 

I think it's a great idea for rec growers with low plant numbers and hopefully a way for MJ to expand his market. Lots of people won't touch regs because they can't chance a male, but this eliminates that possibility.

Best of luck to him.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 10, 2020)

I couldn’t agree more, this is good for both him and his customers. For the little extra cash, you’d get a quicker grow than from seed.

Right now I’ve got some NL, KNL, NB and KB freshly curing in jars. I’m thinking of grinding up a little each night to see how they compare... it might help me decide what to plant when my room empties out.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 10, 2020)

I have so much male pollen crazy all monsters. his kush x nl was the strongest plant ever forgot to water 30 40 days she survive outdoors she was hiding in the bushes lol. what a plant !


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 15, 2020)

So far, this is what I've vaped in my Ghost MV1 from this mostly-finished grow. _They just went into jars_, so aren't cured yet, but I couldn't wait to try them out. Here are my first impressions:

*PeakSeedsBC Northern Lights:* Very smooth. Narcotic, with a unique but potent body stone that feels amazing. Very smooth. I get why people love NL so much, I've never tried anything quite like it. Highly recommended for late night meds. I have tried another NL before, but it was nothing like this!
*PeakSeedsBC Northern Berry: * Feels more like a hybrid high. Less narcotic but still good late at night. Very smooth with nice, perhaps fruity flavour. Way less narcotic than NL, but gets the job done. Not really a couchlock strain for me.
*PeakSeedsBC Kush Berry: * Very smooth, but just a hair less smooth than the previous two. Potent, intense buzz you can feel in your body, head, arms, legs hands and feet. Great nighttime smoke. Amazing berry smell and taste on inhale and exhale. This is wicked for indica lovers.
*PeakSeedsBC Kush Northern Lights:* Very relaxed, chill, mood-mellowing strain. A bit less narcotic or buzzy than NL or KB, but a great strain. More narcotic than NB. Very, _very_ smooth. Loved it.
*JOTI Purple Kush:* Nice smell and great indica buzz that you can feel all over. Great smoke, but noticeably harsher than the Peak varieties. Kind of like a Hindu Kush on steroids. Similar buzz to KB, but the KB is tastier and way smoother. On its own, a great, classic kush.
I still have this crazy foxtail pheno of KB in the room that needs about another week to finish, as well as a Skunk Berry, two Northern Skunks and another, larger Purple Kush.

These Peak strains are truly connoiseur quality bud. I'm a newb to this world, with only a couple of years experience smoking, but I've tried enough strains to see how special these Peak ones really are. Most amazing to me is that, uncured, they're the smoothest smoke I've ever had. Neither my wife nor I coughed even once vaping any of them. They smell and taste really good and they survived the intense rookie torture I put them through while producing some amazing medicine. I think I'm going to focus a lot on these PSBC strains for a while.

This is much better quality than the stuff I used to get from my LP, which was WMMC in Canada.

Mucho good times ahead......


----------



## Snowback (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice review man. Thanks. KB needs to get in my lungs!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 16, 2020)

I actually tried the JOTI Purple Kush again and it's a pretty wicked kush strain. 

I don't want my last post to come across as knocking it in any way, I tried it a second time and liked it so much that I plan on growing it again in my next grow. Pure, soothing, body-stone indica.

Way to go, Canadian breeders, so much talent here!


----------



## MicroHaze (Apr 17, 2020)

Nice info on your whole grow! Also Interesting to hear about JOTI's work. I vaped/smoked some blue chemo recently and it was top notch knock out indica, and tasted awesome too. Whoever grew it did a good job. I've also been thinking about what I am going to order next from Peak. I'm debating between kushberry or his indica leaning blueberry , and C99.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 18, 2020)

buddy just sent my a couple picks from his Sweet Skunk x C99 run, around day 50 flower......had my mouth watering.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 19, 2020)

Is peakseeds all regs? Dying to get my dad some 90s strains and run them. This was apparently one of the dudes back in the 90s for classics aka northern lights and skunk?

want to try his gear ASAP


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Apr 19, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Is peakseeds all regs? Dying to get my dad some 90s strains and run them. This was apparently one of the dudes back in the 90s for classics aka northern lights and skunk?
> 
> want to try his gear ASAP


You should email him. He’s pretty quick at replying. His seeds are all regulars but he may have some solutions for you.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 19, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> You should email him. He’s pretty quick at replying. His seeds are all regulars but he may have some solutions for you.


Email the man himself? I will look into that thank you!


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 19, 2020)

PSBC C99 49f from a few days ago. She's getting close.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 19, 2020)

Couchland said:


> The latest Cinderella99. Five plants, all amazing. Picture is two days shy of seven weeks of 12/12. Smells range from nostril-burning pineapple to pink grapefruit to "if kids cereal had a spiced-rum flavour". If I had to pick one word...tropical.





Couchland said:


> I got the seeds a couple months ago. I've seen a definite improvement over the years. Fairly basic set-up but I've been running it a while so I'm pretty well dialed in. 1000Watt HPS, air cooled, in a 5x5 tent. Promix for soil and General Hydroponics for fertilizer.
> I've got some Blueberries in the corners, as usual they're kinda ratty but at 7 weeks they're starting to plump up nice.


That’s a nice plant man. And I love the tropical smelling C99 pheno’s. Are your plants 12/12 from seed?
I’m gonna order Peaks Northern Lights this week and another strain, just haven’t decided which one yet. What strain from Peak is the best yielding?


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 19, 2020)

@Opie1971 Any of his established F1s yield really well. The SS, NL and C99 are all good too. Blueberry is picky. Handled properly she'll give a really good harvest but almost any issue at all will have a big effect on quality and quantity. Like some people, you're never quite sure what is going to set her off, and she doesn't forgive.

Of his newer crosses, I've only tried the SSxHaze and culled 2 unimpressive plants due to space.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 19, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> That’s a nice plant man. And I love the tropical smelling C99 pheno’s. Are your plants 12/12 from seed?
> I’m gonna order Peaks Northern Lights this week and another strain, just haven’t decided which one yet. What strain from Peak is the best yielding?



His Sweet Skunk x C99 was biggest yielding i ran into so far. I vegged good 6 weeks before i put her outside. His Sweet Skunk x C99, KNL,NS,Timewarp go crazy in my organic super soil.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 19, 2020)

per 1.5 cuft soil ( Roots organic) i use kryptonite soil very popular on the east cost here in canada.

8.5 once Worm Castings
4.5 ounces fish bone meal
8.5 onces high p Bat Guano
8.5 onces Blood Meal
4.5 onces Bone Meal
3.5 onces rock phosphate "optional"
5 tablespoons 1 teaspoon Oyster Shells
5 tablespoons 1 teaspoon Kelp Meal
5 tablespoons 1 teaspoon Alfalfa Meal
1 tablespoons 2.5 teaspoon Epsom salt
1 tablespoons 2.5 teaspoons Dolomite Lime
3 tablespoons 1 1/4 teaspoons Azomite
3/4 teaspoon Powdererd Humic Acid should equal

This very hot mix ! Has to set for good 6 to 10 weeks i use 3 or 4 big garbage cans. This was Subcool recipe R.I.P weed nerd for life!


----------



## Couchland (Apr 19, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> That’s a nice plant man. And I love the tropical smelling C99 pheno’s. Are your plants 12/12 from seed?
> I’m gonna order Peaks Northern Lights this week and another strain, just haven’t decided which one yet. What strain from Peak is the best yielding?


That is 3 weeks of veg. I do the first week of flower in small pots under LED, then repot, trim the low sucker branches and get the root ball low in the 3 gallon pot to keep the plant short. Not as necessary with more light intensity but 1000 watts in a 5x5 is not intense enough to keep my seedlings from stretching a bit.
The C99 is actually a really good producer when you consider the flowering time, 8 weeks max. for me and that each plant takes up very little space. I could have had 20 of those in there, easy.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 19, 2020)

shzbt said:


> My Kush x NL is not so strong but gives a clear headed relaxed and focused high, good for getting things done but won't keep you up. Not quite the couch lock I was expecting. I can just keep smoking this one all night and it stays enjoyable without getting burnt out or too frazzled.


That's how I feel about it, too. When I tried it, I didn't feel as high as I did relaxed and groovy, which is pretty amazing considering how potent its parents are. It did help ease me into sleep though, not because of a couchlock effect, but more mind-calming instead. Others have called it a knockout, couchlock strain, so maybe it's pheno dependant.

KB on the other hand....whoa....


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 19, 2020)

Absolutely regret not trying peaks years ago. Nice to find this thread lot of knowledge here, never tried his kb or SB yet is the key word here.


----------



## Haricot Vert (Apr 20, 2020)

Here are a few pics of a recent Skunkberry grow. Single seed sewn. Severe mutant and prolonged veg. Grew out of it by flower. This was a clone of the seed mom taken to about 70 days flower. Smell is muted trademark Peak smell with a bit of flowery berry in the background. Taste is mild flowery. High is 50/50 head/body. Not overpowering, but good for the lightweight or non-daily. She was a beauty to run in flower and will run her again, primarily as a pollen recipient.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 21, 2020)

I've been making CBD oil for a while now in my Levo II machine, which works really well, but up until now I've never actually made an oil infusion from a high-THC strain.

That's all changing today. I chopped up 18g of Peak's Kush Berry and it's currently decarbing in my oven. That's going to infuse into 140 mL of MCT oil, which should give me about 21mg of THC per mL of oil (accounting 20% THC in the dried flower and for a 15% loss in the process). If my numbers are slightly off, it doesn’t really matter, it should still make a nice, potent oil.

I read a bunch of posts (elsewhere) in which some people were concerned about the effects of smoking or vaping on lung health, and how it may have an effect on how our bodies deal with COVID-19, so I figured that maybe oil infusions are the way to go for the next while.

Anyhow, I can't think of a better strain than Peak's KB right now to do the trick!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 21, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> His Sweet Skunk x C99 was biggest yielding i ran into so far. I vegged good 6 weeks before i put her outside. His Sweet Skunk x C99, KNL,NS,Timewarp go crazy in my organic super soil.


Hey Sirgrassalot, what did you think of those strains, in terms of smoke/taste/effect, etc?


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 22, 2020)

Timewarp was blast to grow never topped her let her go wild... We had hurricane here last year 150+winds not a branch broke.
Sweet Skunk x C99 was the biggest yielding, finish nice here in N.B Canada. Northern Skunk was the eye popper purple black leaves.
Kush Northern Lights funny story behind it... forgot her in the bushes for month and half, in smart pots no water at all in august, one day it hit me i'am missing one of my babies lol. Sorry didn't take a cut of her never seen plant survive with no water like that.
Taste wise Sweet Skunk x C99 is delicious very soda pop taste hint of powder rocket candy get shit done weed smelled like blueberries after cured.
Northern Skunk shined in my supersoil all the colors of a rainbow. There was not alot of taste with this one ( wasn't fully ready) but people seem to laugh and be very talkative lol. Kush Northern light tasted like oranges with chocolate its my fav for chilling, watching movies. Timewarp is the favorite by many here calming body buzz was very clear uplifting... taste again was something blue with hint of powder rocket candy.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 22, 2020)

That's great info, thanks for posting!


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 23, 2020)

I've recently started enjoying the harvest of my first PSBC backcross. I pollinated a branch of a nice Skunkberry with a PSBC blueberry and harvested hundreds of fat, dark seeds. This was the first one I popped and I love it.
The smell and taste are still berry, but it has a sour tinge that is really nice. 
The effect is so good. Head and body both are there. This seems like a really good high for fairly stationary but involved tasks, gaming, fishing and the like. Happy and light, but without loss of focus. Enough of a sedative effect to be content sitting, but not enough to melt into the couch.

Really looking forward to seeing what other phenos are in the cross, as well as to finding this one again.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 24, 2020)

Northern Skunk, going into jars now.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Apr 24, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Northern Skunk, going into jars now.


Looks super frosty!! I’ve recently fallen in love with pressing for dabs. My lungs have really thanked me now that I’ve gotten a handle on temps.....I think. Anyways, my question to all is are there any Peak pressers out there? I’ve noticed some strains yield far better than others when it comes to rosin and wondering which Peak strains are best. Those flowers there look perfect!


----------



## GrowRock (Apr 24, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Looks super frosty!! I’ve recently fallen in love with pressing for dabs. My lungs have really thanked me now that I’ve gotten a handle on temps.....I think. Anyways, my question to all is are there any Peak pressers out there? I’ve noticed some strains yield far better than others when it comes to rosin and wondering which Peak strains are best. Those flowers there look perfect!


The c99 x kush was the best returns for me and I have tried everything on the menu lol


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Apr 24, 2020)

Does anyone have a smoke report for Peaks sweet skunk? I've read a few reports where it was mentioned that the high was kind of racy. I'm looking for that happy high that I used to get from skunk plants in the past. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Canadian123 (Apr 24, 2020)

I’ve grown SS a few years back. I had friends say it was the best smoke they’ve had.

Mine grew short. Very Frosty. Can’t say the taste was anything special. Easy to grow.


----------



## Canadian123 (Apr 24, 2020)

Was not racy by any means. Maybe that has to do with tolerance.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Apr 24, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Does anyone have a smoke report for Peaks sweet skunk? I've read a few reports where it was mentioned that the high was kind of racy. I'm looking for that happy high that I used to get from skunk plants in the past. Any help is appreciated.


I remember somebody mentioning racy paranoia only from the crosses not the pure strain itself and those were times of already present stress


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 24, 2020)

Man I’m about to jump on some peak. Wanting old school to run out for my dad. Unfortunately it seems peak started in 01 with northern berry? Dad was running skunk and northern lights in 97-99 so I was looking for whoever was the seller of those genetics then... is peak pretty damn OG genetics or what? Did he likely get from high times mag and breed off those NL seeds or what? Dad would order from high times. Who sold these super skunk and NL then? Are peak genetics the old school stuff?


----------



## yesum (Apr 24, 2020)

I grew one Sweet Skunk. It was very speedy and clear with not much euphoria. I preferred the C99 which was not Peak btw, more euphoria. Only one plant so there is that to consider.


----------



## Couchland (Apr 25, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Does anyone have a smoke report for Peaks sweet skunk? I've read a few reports where it was mentioned that the high was kind of racy. I'm looking for that happy high that I used to get from skunk plants in the past. Any help is appreciated.


For me, the Sweet Skunk was very racy, loved it, no burnout. Peaks C99 was much "happier", burnt me out though.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 25, 2020)

Couchland said:


> For me, the Sweet Skunk was very racy, loved it, no burnout. Peaks C99 was much "happier", burnt me out though.


Never a dull day with Blueberry.....


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 25, 2020)

Man I want some peak damnit. Need to order just worry about regs :/


----------



## sourshoes (Apr 27, 2020)

The c99 is amazing,. Growing it again now. 

Just took down a Haze x Blueberry and the scissor haze was fantastic. Not a big yielder though. 

NS was a looker, taste was just OK. High was awesome.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 27, 2020)

My buddy just sent me theses. He’s taking down my cut of Sweet skunk x c99 today on day 62. Wish I could be there to help, ( damn covid ) bet it smells amazing in there


----------



## southernguy99 (Apr 27, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Man I’m about to jump on some peak. Wanting old school to run out for my dad. Unfortunately it seems peak started in 01 with northern berry? Dad was running skunk and northern lights in 97-99 so I was looking for whoever was the seller of those genetics then... is peak pretty damn OG genetics or what? Did he likely get from high times mag and breed off those NL seeds or what? Dad would order from high times. Who sold these super skunk and NL then? Are peak genetics the old school stuff?


I can't say for sure , but I'd bet the Sweet Skunk that peak uses was breed by breeder steve in 94, known in BC as original sweet skunk.


----------



## sourshoes (Apr 27, 2020)

His NL was a nice smoke. Easy easy easy to grow. All his NL crosses I've tried so far are bulletproof


----------



## sourshoes (Apr 27, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> I can't say for sure , but I'd bet the Sweet Skunk that peak uses was breed by breeder steve in 94, known in BC as original sweet skunk.



I read somewhere its a sweet leaning skunk#1.. Orignally released as skunk #1 from Peak then changed to sweet skunk. Is this right... Who know?


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 27, 2020)

Not sure where to ask, so I'll try here in the ol' home thread.

I have a male C99xBB(made by me from both PSBC parents) that I'm flowering out with thoughts of stabilizing this cross. I flipped this clone as soon as it was rooted and now, after 15 days, it is showing what to me as a novice chucker, is strange behaviour.

The majority of the pollen sacks are still tiny and developing but there are numerous big, fat, mature balls that have already opened up and dropped pollen. Is this common? Fifteen days seems really fast. Shortened flowering time is not a goal of mine, so I'm wondering if maybe I should just cull this plant and look for a more stable male to work with, one that matures more evenly.

Does anyone have any relevant experience that might provide some guidance? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 27, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Does anyone have any relevant experience that might provide some guidance? Thanks in advance for any help.


You know as well as I do that I can't help you at all, but you might get some good answers in this sub-forum.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 28, 2020)

Spring sale is hot 4x4


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 28, 2020)

2020


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 28, 2020)

texada-c99


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 28, 2020)

a+


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey grassalot, did you know you can put multiple lines all in one post?


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sent payment in yesterday for 4 pks, one each of NL, SS, NB and SB. Looking forward to trying these, especially the NL.


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 28, 2020)

PSBC BB 57f
I have two almost identical phenos on day 57 from the flip. Neither is bulking up as much as I'd liked and they are getting uglier and more beaten up by the day(the full plants look worse than these close-ups), but still kinda cool looking and should provide some good medicine.
After making a few crosses with this strain and seeing how they tend to keep the effect but lose the finicky-ness, that is where my efforts will be directed for a while.


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 28, 2020)

Got some NB and KS hitting paper towels. 8 in total I think. 2 year old seeds, let's see what the germ rate is like. Never ended up flowering the SSxC99 I had popped. Some nice plants but I haven't got the DWC dialed in yet so I ended up giving them away. Running a SOG in Promix this time. Have strains from other breeders in there but I'll have 2 SS Phenos and hopefully 1 NB. I've got 5 seeds popping from the KS so im hoping for at least 2 girls there as well.

After my last grow I've been missing the Peak gear!


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 28, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Hey grassalot, did you know you can put multiple lines all in one post?


The eggs are in the basket all survive and well after 4 days outside from bc to nb (spring sale 2020) got a little drunk after i got back from mail lol


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 28, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Hey grassalot, did you know you can put multiple lines all in one post?


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 28, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> The eggs are in the basket all survive and well after 4 days outside from bc to nb (spring sale 2020) got a little drunk after i got back from mail lol


I figured intoxicants may have been involved.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 30, 2020)

Just planted four more BB seeds; last grow I killed them all so hopefully this one will go a little better.
They all look like little mutants, but one of them seems to be a lighter-green leafed pheno. Crossing my fingers I get it right this time, but if I had to bet on it, I'd say the bottom-right one will be the first to go, lol.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (May 2, 2020)

Brought some of the girls out for some daylight as as it’s nice and grey out here in ON. Left to right are TSxC99, SSC99, NS, and SSC99. No order or pref just the closest I had to the door although I see all now all 4 are topped. Have some TSxC99 and NS not topped that are BIG. Anybody have the HxBB going yet?


----------



## Harry Bonanza (May 2, 2020)

Also received some eggs in the basket lol. KB style. Had a pack of duds (2/10) Mike offered to fix if I mentioned next order but I didn’t bother. Received enough freebies and there’s no guarantee and the price is still unbeatable. I think if you take away the KB I’m 58/60 beans popped so just got beat by the odds this time i guess. The two KB that did pop are STOUT lol, nice really thick stalk so hoping at least one is a lady.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 2, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Also received some eggs in the basket lol. KB style. Had a pack of duds (2/10) Mike offered to fix if I mentioned next order but I didn’t bother. Received enough freebies and there’s no guarantee and the price is still unbeatable. I think if you take away the KB I’m 58/60 beans popped so just got beat by the odds this time i guess. The two KB that did pop are STOUT lol, nice really thick stalk so hoping at least one is a lady.


One of my KB girls was stout like that and she produced a wicked smoke. Tonight my taller KB will be on the menu for the first time, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2020)

Got 2 C99 at 14 days in flower tent. Both were a real pain and slow in veg. They hit the flower tent and are nice topped LST little kettles of buds. Nice to train and growing fast. Slightly dark green leaves. Narrow leaves, looking good so far. C99 from Mike has backed off the most experienced heads I have known. Some after one hit on my always clean pipe.

Note: I no longer share any paraphernalia for vaping or smoking.
It’s a new world


----------



## sourshoes (May 3, 2020)

Smoked the first haze x bluberry sample last night..


It was too much for me. My wife loved it but I got a little too high and it was racy for me. Also had a hard day so that's a factor I had stuff on my mind. Very potent


----------



## Harry Bonanza (May 3, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> Smoked the first haze x bluberry sample last night..
> 
> 
> It was too much for me. My wife loved it but I got a little too high and it was racy for me. Also had a hard day so that's a factor I had stuff on my mind. Very potent





sourshoes said:


> Smoked the first haze x bluberry sample last night..
> 
> 
> It was too much for me. My wife loved it but I got a little too high and it was racy for me. Also had a hard day so that's a factor I had stuff on my mind. Very potent


Thanks for that. I find the same with some strong sativas. Have you sampled any of the other Haze crosses?


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 3, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> Smoked the first haze x bluberry sample last night..
> 
> 
> It was too much for me. My wife loved it but I got a little too high and it was racy for me. Also had a hard day so that's a factor I had stuff on my mind. Very potent


Just yesterday I was wondering if you've had a chance to sample it yet. Was it like a sativa-dominant hybrid type of effect? Good for late-night or no? Thanks.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 3, 2020)

Update. My tall Kush Berry has a really nice body buzz. Still very indica in effect and was great for sleeping without being a total knockout. The jar smells different than my shorter KB, this one has a jelly-roll smell to it that's really nice.

The night before, we sampled Northern Skunk for the first time. I felt like it was a slow and steady creeper that kept getting more intense for a couple of hours, after which it came down. Long lasting high, indica dominant-hybrid effect, feels awesome. Great for late nights, not a total knockout but relaxing enough to ease you to sleep. My wife and I have been watching episodes of Veep lately and everything was funnier than usual. Uplifting. Great cross by MikeJ!

Skunk Berry was the night before that. It's definitely a powerhouse strain and my wife called it special within minutes of vaping it. Powerful head and body highs; I'd call it a well-balanced hybrid where the indica and sativa influences are both equally powerful. I found it a bit more psychadelic than most strains....it almost has a space-altering effect. Great berry taste; a connoisseur strain IMO.

So far, I've tried NL, NB, KB, KNL, KB and NS. I found KNL the weakest. It had a great calming effect without making me feel high. It might be good for some for daytime anxiety. I don't want to diminish the strain or Mike's work though, my lack of grow skills could have affected this strain more adversely than others. NB was no slouch with medium potency and a nice indica buzz, and the other four strains were really nice while more potent in effect. I'm very happy with this grow all in all, we have way more than we can use before my next grow is harvested.

My question to the community here is.....should I try KNL again, but when I know I can grow it better?


----------



## Harry Bonanza (May 3, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Update. My tall Kush Berry has a really nice body buzz. Still very indica in effect and was great for sleeping without being a total knockout. The jar smells different than my shorter KB, this one has a jelly-roll smell to it that's really nice.
> 
> The night before, we sampled Northern Skunk for the first time. I felt like it was a slow and steady creeper that kept getting more intense for a couple of hours, after which it came down. Long lasting high, indica dominant-hybrid effect, feels awesome. Great for late nights, not a total knockout but relaxing enough to ease you to sleep. My wife and I have been watching episodes of Veep lately and everything was funnier than usual. Uplifting. Great cross by MikeJ!
> 
> ...


I could be wrong where but from what I’ve been learning a lot of the effect is in the genetics. Poor growing skills obviously have an effect but j would say in our cases our skills are more reflected in overall yield and health of the plant. Then there’s always the cure but I feel like potency is in the genetics. To go even further I think the effects not only change from person to person I believe they change from day to day. Sometimes my Pineapple Jack Herer has me bouncing off the walls checking off all the wife’s “to-do” lists but I’ve also had some great afternoon naps with it as well. I’m beyond excited to get into Mike’s strains. Your reviews have been informative. I think I have my wife and I both completely covered with PeakSeedsBC strains.


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (May 3, 2020)

*Description*
Skunk is one of the oldest hybrids around and has always remained a favourite in cannabis culture. It was the first hybrid to be completely stable and first came into being in the 1970s before being released in Holland. Immediately it became one of the favourite strains of growers and breeders across the world. It has a potent but happy high and a long lasting yet cerebral effect. Its genetic background is made up of three strains: Afghani, Columbian Gold and Acapulco Gold. These strains together make quite the potent mixture as well as creating a tasty and aromatic smoke. It is Sativa dominant and has a delightfully short flowering period, for its type it produces impressive yields. Skunk’s cultivation has been painstakingly performed over a number of years, these days just the word 'Skunk' is synonymous with good quality weed. This strain is perfect for novices and experts alike due to its easy to grow nature and its amazing results. The only issue, for some growers, is the powerful smell that comes hand in hand with Skunk; it didn't get that name for nothing. When grown it will need a good amount of ventilation and outdoors it can really give itself away. Skunk can be grown indoors, outdoors or in a greenhouse and will produce high yields under any growth set up.
*Characteristics*

BREEDER/BRANDPhoenix SeedsGENETICSOriginal Skunk x RuderalisVARIETYMostly SativaFLOWERING TYPEAutofloweringSEXFeminisedTHC CONTENTHighCBD CONTENTLowYIELDMediumPLANT HEIGHT100-150 cmGROWSGreenhouse, Indoors, OutdoorsFLOWERING TIME7 weeksTASTE / FLAVOURSkunkEFFECTCerebral, Happy, Long-lasting, Powerful


----------



## H G Griffin (May 3, 2020)

Everyone who has sampled my Peak genetics has reported getting _very_ to _too-high_.

Then I shared a bag of blueberry with a neighbor who is a small time black market seller. "Tasted a bit homegrown" was his report. 
I'm thinking he probably hasn't tasted anything clean for a while. Oh well, more for the rest of us.


----------



## H G Griffin (May 3, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> So far, I've tried NL, NB, KB, KNL, KB and NS. I found KNL the weakest. It had a great calming effect without making me feel high. It might be good for some for daytime anxiety. I don't want to diminish the strain or Mike's work though, my lack of grow skills could have affected this strain more adversely than others. NB was no slouch with medium potency and a nice indica buzz, and the other four strains were really nice while more potent in effect. I'm very happy with this grow all in all, we have way more than we can use before my next grow is harvested.
> 
> My question to the community here is.....should I try KNL again, but when I know I can grow it better?


I was looking at my seed list a few days ago and decided to toss a pair of KNL in the coco. My records only go back a little over 3 years, and I can't find any of these listed so it's been at least that long since I tried this cross. Assuming they pop and there's at least one F, I'll let you know how it turns out.

It's been a lot of fun watching your posts and the growth of your skills, btw. I'm happy you are being rewarded.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 3, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I was looking at my seed list a few days ago and decided to toss a pair of KNL in the coco. My records only go back a little over 3 years, and I can't find any of these listed so it's been at least that long since I tried this cross. Assuming they pop and there's at least one F, I'll let you know how it turns out.
> 
> It's been a lot of fun watching your posts and the growth of your skills, btw. I'm happy you are being rewarded.


Thanks. I really appreciate the advice you've given and the advice I've received from others on RIU. It's been immensely helpful, and your grows and posts are inspiring for many of us here.

I had a surprisingly good first grow last year, and then I screwed up my second one because, instead of listening to my intuition and the experienced RIU folk, I took the advice of a bottled-nute salesperson in a store that convinced me to add nutes I didn't need. My plants went into nutrient-lock and suffered. NEVER again will I blindly take the advice of a person who's goal is to try to sell me something in a store. Now that I'm into round three, my goal is to focus on leaf health all the way through. My organic soil mix is cooking and should be ready to go when I transplant into larger pots.

I look forward to hearing how your KNL progresses. I'm actually a bit pumped about Mike's Haze Berry, I might pop a handful next time around.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (May 3, 2020)

I think you guys have talked me into some SS to go along with the BB and the HxBB for my indoor run. Need these warm days to keep up so some of these ladies can clear the room


----------



## sourshoes (May 3, 2020)

The HxBB kept me up and knocked my lady out. Very much a strong sativa leaning hybrid. I was vibrating and a little paranoid. I was very high after a couple passes of the joint which is unusual.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (May 3, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> The HxBB kept me up and knocked my lady out. Very much a strong sativa leaning hybrid. I was vibrating and a little paranoid. I was very high after a couple passes of the joint which is unusual.


Sounds like another great addition to the cupboard!!


----------



## sourshoes (May 4, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Sounds like another great addition to the cupboard!!


Tried the haze x blueberry again. But about 1/5 of the amount. Amazing high. Very pleasant sativa leaning.. This plant at least

Just smoked too much the first try


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 5, 2020)

I had the opposite happen with KNL. The first time my wife and I tried it, it really mellowed us out in a nice way, but we didn't really feel any kind of high or buzz. Last night we tried it and it was somehow much more potent, more so than NL on its own. That was a pleasant surprise; maybe an extra week or two of curing did the trick. It's a great strain that has a thumbs up from both of us. You can feel it all the way to your fingertips, as well as a great head buzz simultaneously.

I'm pretty new to this all, but maybe some strains are more sensitive to cure time than others.

@sourshoes, Thanks for the update, I'm really excited to try Haze x Blueberry in the fall. I might even get a few untested sativa crosses from MikeJ, like Texada x C99 or Haze x C99. I've got this idea in my head that they'd make great daytime oil infusions.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 5, 2020)

A friend of mine is getting some of Mike's clones. He said he'd order four, keep three and give me one to try out.

It looks like a Texada Skunk x C99 is hopefully making its way into my backyard for the summer! In an email he mentioned that this one is becoming one of his favorite strains, so I'm pretty happy to be getting one!


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 6, 2020)

C99. Wish me luck ... remember, I'm still a rookie at this!


----------



## GrowRock (May 7, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> C99. Wish me luck ... remember, I'm still a rookie at this!
> 
> View attachment 4557339View attachment 4557338


I have been growing for the last 10 years and I’m still a rookie too lol


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 7, 2020)

Hey everyone, MikeJ’s clones come in rapid rooters but I’ve never used one. Does the rapid rooter go straight into soil?


----------



## Hobbes (May 7, 2020)

.

Yes. I use rapid rooters with all my seedlings.

.


----------



## MicroHaze (May 7, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> The HxBB kept me up and knocked my lady out. Very much a strong sativa leaning hybrid. I was vibrating and a little paranoid. I was very high after a couple passes of the joint which is unusual.


Hey Sourshoes,

How many days did you take her at? Did you run more than one? How was the flavour?

Cheers!


----------



## sourshoes (May 8, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> Hey Sourshoes,
> 
> How many days did you take her at? Did you run more than one? How was the flavour?
> 
> Cheers!


Grew 2 and flowered very early (2 weeks) to keep them small. Ended up between 24-30" tall. Harvested at day 75. They didn't yield very well so a longer veg and training would help. 

One tastes blueberry and my wife says the other tastes better. More citrus flavoured but I didn't get that but the taste and smell is very nice. Sorry not a great description. 

Both are very potent and my favourite in my stash right now. I've tried both in my vape and a big thumbs up. Going to let them cure longer now.


----------



## MicroHaze (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for the info bud. Think its time I pull the trigger on these beans.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 8, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Just planted four more BB seeds; last grow I killed them all so hopefully this one will go a little better.
> They all look like little mutants, but one of them seems to be a lighter-green leafed pheno. Crossing my fingers I get it right this time, but if I had to bet on it, I'd say the bottom-right one will be the first to go, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4551127


His blueberry is on my to do list... Gave a packs to friend he got set of twin in one seed hope this happens to me in the near future


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 8, 2020)

Meet the family.....

As a novice grower, my goal is to be able to complete a full grow cycle with healthy leaves on the plants all the way to harvest. I got a lot of one-on-one help from some experienced organic growers and mixed my own soil for the first time, so I'm cautiously hopeful I'll have a decent grow. Once I cull the males and place four into my backyard, I should have a bunch of girls in 7-gallon pots left in the room. You can see the strain initials on most pots. Can you spot the PSBC plants?

Wish me luck, lol.


----------



## Hobbes (May 9, 2020)

.

35 plants!

How big is your flower room? How are you going to grow them out - sog?

Impressive.

.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 9, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> 35 plants!
> 
> How big is your flower room? How are you going to grow them out - sog?


Thanks. That’s my one-and-only-grow room and it’s 5x5. If you check out my pics on Instagram, the earliest ones are of the room construction.

Once four plants go in my backyard, four CBDs in my dad’s backyard, and the males are removed, I should have 13 or 14 left to flower in the room. 

I don’t think that’s enough to do a true SOG, but they’ll be topped for four colas (using Uncle Ben’s topping method) to help fill the space better. If anything I guess I could call it SOG-like at that point.

My biggest worry for this grow is having pot-thieves nab the backyard plants; especially the CBD ones. The 4-cola topping should help keep them shorter and less conspicuous.


----------



## southernguy99 (May 10, 2020)

I've been talking with mike over the last few weeks, got clones and seeds, and he is a stand up guy for sure. And I don't say that freely about many.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 10, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> I've been talking with mike over the last few weeks, got clones and seeds, and he is a stand up guy for sure. And I don't say that freely about many.


Which strains did you end up ordering?


----------



## southernguy99 (May 10, 2020)

clones are KB, SSxC99 Texada x C99 and seeds are Skunkberry


----------



## H G Griffin (May 11, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> I've been talking with mike over the last few weeks, got clones and seeds, and he is a stand up guy for sure. And I don't say that freely about many.


At first it was the prices and the genetics that made me a customer and a fan, but after seeing the pathetic drama that takes place among some "breeders" on these boards, I've learned to appreciate Mike James that much more for his personality and his ethics.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 12, 2020)

BB are doing much better than in my last round, as are the plants in general. I made the following changes from last time:

I made my own soil mix, so now I know what's in there.
I germinated straight into soil, as per Uncle Ben's recommendations.
I bought a great, in-line water filter. No more reverse-osmosis, and 99% of chlorine removed.
I'm getting to know my light better and am responding to light-stress quicker.
This time, I'm going to top once for four colas (Uncle Ben's topping technique) and finish in 7-gallon pots (I used 3-gallon last time, which I don't feel was large enough for an organic grow).
Check out the pics, I hope I can keep them healthy for a while!


----------



## Snowback (May 13, 2020)

Reading the above post, I would like to remind anyone who uses municipal chlorinated water that you can neutralize the chlorine by using the ascorbic acid in effervescent vitamin C pills. You need to check what your levels are. For my area, about 10mg per gallon is the correct dose, which takes into account that I also add chlorine to my water as a pathogen killer before I mix in my nutes (I add the ascorbic acid after the initial chlorine reaction is mostly finished, but before I add anything else). This is very cheap, quick, and works 100%. I have been doing it for quite a while.

Here is an example. This is the brand that I use. It's cheap as heck and each pill contains 1000mg. You can cut them up with the back edge of a butter knife or large pill cutter.









Jamieson Vitamin C Effervescent 10 Pack


Jamieson Vitamin C Effervescent 10 Pack




www.healthyplanetcanada.com





Also, although it will cost you more, you can supposedly use H2O2. Not sure about the doses for that but you can search.

Sorry for OT, but just wanted to share a nice cheap way of doing it. Your plants look great, btw...


----------



## rollinfunk (May 13, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Reading the above post, I would like to remind anyone who uses municipal chlorinated water that you can neutralize the chlorine by using the ascorbic acid in effervescent vitamin C pills. You need to check what your levels are. For my area, about 10mg per gallon is the correct dose, which takes into account that I also add chlorine to my water as a pathogen killer before I mix in my nutes (I add the ascorbic acid after the initial chlorine reaction is mostly finished, but before I add anything else). This is very cheap, quick, and works 100%. I have been doing it for quite a while.
> 
> Here is an example. This is the brand that I use. It's cheap as heck and each pill contains 1000mg. You can cut them up with the back edge of a butter knife or large pill cutter.
> 
> ...


thanks. Never seen this.


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 13, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Reading the above post, I would like to remind anyone who uses municipal chlorinated water that you can neutralize the chlorine by using the ascorbic acid in effervescent vitamin C pills. You need to check what your levels are. For my area, about 10mg per gallon is the correct dose, which takes into account that I also add chlorine to my water as a pathogen killer before I mix in my nutes (I add the ascorbic acid after the initial chlorine reaction is mostly finished, but before I add anything else). This is very cheap, quick, and works 100%. I have been doing it for quite a while.
> 
> Here is an example. This is the brand that I use. It's cheap as heck and each pill contains 1000mg. You can cut them up with the back edge of a butter knife or large pill cutter.
> 
> ...


Vitamin C powder is cheaper and easier to measure and will do the exact same thing. No point in buying the effervescent pills.


----------



## Snowback (May 13, 2020)

Convenience. I just pick it up when I am doing my other shopping. But you are correct about the price and ease of use for the pure powder. But really, when I can buy 10,000 mg of it which will treat 1000 gallons of water for a little over 3 dollars, the cost is not too much of a concern, and it's pretty easy to cut up for a 30 gallon res. To each his own.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 15, 2020)

Even though I'm a few weeks into my current grow, I planted two KNL seeds straight into some red solo cups with my soil mix yesterday. I want to know if my mix is too hot for weedlings so I thought I'd try a couple so that I know for next time.

Best case-scenario is some good KNL plants....it's such a nice strain.


----------



## sourshoes (May 15, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Even though I'm a few weeks into my current grow, I planted two KNL seeds straight into some red solo cups with my soil mix yesterday. I want to know if my mix is too hot for weedlings so I thought I'd try a couple so that I know for next time.
> 
> Best case-scenario is some good KNL plants....it's such a nice strain.


 That KNL is bulletproof. 

Curious about your success directly planting into your soil.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 15, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> That KNL is bulletproof.
> 
> Curious about your success directly planting into your soil.


It is a great grower, isn’t it?

All the plants in my current grow were germinated in soil, but a different mix that was too muddy. I still had almost 100% germination. When I upped to one-gallon pots, I used my current mix and the plants are looking great at three weeks. I’ll let you know how the new ones do in my current soil mix.

BTW, the little one in the red solo cup is one of MikeJ’s clones, gifted to me by a friend. Texada Skunk x C99.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 15, 2020)

Here's a closeup, Northern Skunk. I think we're at 20 days now since it popped out of the soil:


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 15, 2020)

Hate spamming you all with so many pics, but here's my Blueberry. They seem more compact than any of the other plants in my room, but healthy looking which is something I couldn't say the last time I tried growing them. Vignette added for dramatic photo-effect, lol:


----------



## shzbt (May 15, 2020)

They are looking really good! Do they smell much yet?


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 15, 2020)

very uniform keeper the male will fool u


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 15, 2020)

the eggs are in the basket


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 15, 2020)

u are great


----------



## H G Griffin (May 15, 2020)

Glad to see you are having another great Maritime Friday night, Ricky, I mean Grassalot. Bubbles will come find you in the morning and haul you home. Have fun, be safe, and say hi to Ray for me.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 15, 2020)

shzbt said:


> They are looking really good! Do they smell much yet?


Only mildly, they're not even at the three-week point yet. More than in my past grows though.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 16, 2020)

Funny thing is don't remember but did find meatballs in the knife drawer this morning


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 16, 2020)

I picked up one of the BB plants today to show my wife where they're going to be cut tomorrow and I was actually a bit surprised at how much I could smell it considering it's only been in veg for three weeks. It wasn't dank or anything, but sweet and fruity, kind of like a grape vine or something. Now I'm wondering if that has anything to do with my soil mix because, to be honest, the smell is slowly building up in the room in a way that I haven't noticed in prior grows.

Both KNL seeds that went straight into my soil mix popped out of the soil today. They were in water for 24 hours, then in soil for less than two days. I'll post pics shortly, as soon as the cotyledons open up and they green up a bit. I was actually going to gift these away but now that they're alive, I'm keeping them! KNL is too good to give up; the taste and smell are more NL than PK, but the indica stone is pretty amazing. It's also very smooth.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 16, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Decision made. Soak is on
> Northern Skunk
> Sweet C99
> Texada Skunk x C99.


Cool that you're trying the TSxC99, it's becoming one of MikeJ's faves. It'll be great to compare notes later, I have a clone of that one.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (May 17, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Cool that you're trying the TSxC99, it's becoming one of MikeJ's faves. It'll be great to compare notes later, I have a clone of that one.


Yes I’ve spoken to Mike about it as well. I have a couple that are going to be absolute monsters and structured like clone factories. I also have 5 KNL that have been above soil now for 4 days I believe. It’s hard to stop. Lol. Here’s 4 I brought outside for an up pot to 5 gallons. 2 NS on left, TS x C99 then SS x C99 on right. No order just closest to the door. All topped except the TS


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 17, 2020)

They're getting topped today....all the plants in one-gallon pots are getting the Uncle Ben treatment. Here's the pre-chop pic, more than half the plants are Peak varieties. The red solo cup with the clone in it is Mike's TSxC99, the other two are my KNL seedlings-in-hot-living-soil test:


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 17, 2020)

Here's one of my C99 plants after it was topped using Uncle Ben's topping technique; there will be no more clipping anything after this.
All my plants look much smaller now, but they'll bounce back quickly, and even better, a friend now has about three dozen plants he never would have had otherwise because he took my clippings and is very good at rooting and cloning.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 18, 2020)

Sending girls into flower this weekend... This strain is c99xhaze 58 days veg really took well to mainlining. Hope all goes well with my super soil as never tried this strain before. Will be trying auto pots for first time hope they live up to the hype. Also though i show you very populare soil here on east coast i use as base for my super soil very floral tastes that i love.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 18, 2020)

very cool


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 18, 2020)

a+


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 18, 2020)

that bird has flown


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 18, 2020)

You see the size of that chicken lol...╰(*°▽°*)╯


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 19, 2020)

Hey all, what are the chances that Peak's Sweet Skunk can make it to harvest outdoors in southern Canada (44 degrees North)?
On the website it says 9-10 weeks finish indoors. Last year around here the weather here was good until the end of October, so I'm wondering if we have a milder fall, if it might work.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 19, 2020)

Tried here New brunswick didn't go well small buds. Good veg maybe its was possible here . You have way better season than we have here.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 19, 2020)

hump days boys


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 20, 2020)

It's been close to three days since topping my plants with Uncle Ben's topping technique. Here are a couple pics:
*
Trifoliate Blueberry:*



*C99:*


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 20, 2020)

Just got a response from Mike regarding Sweet Skunk outdoors. He’s personally seen it go to October 10th and has heard good reports from growers in southern Ontario.


----------



## H G Griffin (May 22, 2020)

I've been getting into the jars of the most recent C99 harvest. I'd always let this cut go to ~59 days but this round one was chopped on 50f and the second on 57f.
The earlier plant has a significantly different buzz from the longer running ones. It is more racy and feels stronger. It's kickass weed, but I actually think I like the others better. The energy is still there, but there is a little less edge on the 8+ week flowered ones.

I've been growing this cut for close to 2 years and still learning about it. This is why I am so wary about reviews from people about a strain they grew once, especially if it was one plant. They don't even know the pheno they grew, let alone all the others. There is just so much to learn, even in one phenotype.

The more I grow, the more I realize how little I truly know.


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I've been getting into the jars of the most recent C99 harvest. I'd always let this cut go to ~59 days but this round one was chopped on 50f and the second on 57f.
> The earlier plant has a significantly different buzz from the longer running ones. It is more racy and feels stronger. It's kickass weed, but I actually think I like the others better. The energy is still there, but there is a little less edge on the 8+ week flowered ones.
> 
> I've been growing this cut for close to 2 years and still learning about it. This is why I am so wary about reviews from people about a strain they grew once, especially if it was one plant. They don't even know the pheno they grew, let alone all the others. There is just so much to learn, even in one phenotype.
> ...


I had old hippies and new rednecks back away after a hit or 2 of C99 a few years ago, got two right now at 33 days with clearly notable trichs already.


----------



## H G Griffin (May 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I had old hippies and new rednecks back away after a hit or 2 of C99 a few years ago, got two right now at 33 days with clearly notable trichs already.


I believe it. I don't generally share this with any but hardcores. I know a few lightweights that would end up hiding under their bed after the 2nd or 3rd hit.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 22, 2020)

Had guys yesterday smoking shatter but couldn't finish joint of sweet x c99 they were far from lightweight lol


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 23, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> That KNL is bulletproof.
> 
> Curious about your success directly planting into your soil.


The seeds went straight into my hot living soil mix on May 14th after soaking in water 24 hours.
They popped out a few days later and here they are today. I think they look great, and bigger than they would have been if they went into paper towels instead of soil on the same day, but I can't say for sure. A very small amount of discoloration on one of them, some kind of variegation, but it should grow out of it.

Also attached is a bonus picture is of Mike's Texada Skunk x C99. My friend ordered four clones and gifted one to me. Left with three plants, he's already killed one from overwatering and two don't look too healthy, so I'm going to give this one back to him because it'll give him better chances of harvesting something at the end of the season. The leaves are much more sativa-thin than C99, it's very pretty to look at. The clone also went straight into my soil mix.

Page 100 of Peak!


----------



## Opie1971 (May 23, 2020)

I’m waiting for my order to get here, it was mailed out on the 15th, hopefully it’ll make it some time next week. I’m gonna start at least one pk of the Northern Lights and compare them to some other NL’s that I have.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 24, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> I’m waiting for my order to get here, it was mailed out on the 15th, hopefully it’ll make it some time next week. I’m gonna start at least one pk of the Northern Lights and compare them to some other NL’s that I have.


Which others do you happen to have?


----------



## Opie1971 (May 25, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Which others do you happen to have?


A couple different versions, I acquired from a friend, I’d have to ask him to know exactly who they’re from.
I have been trying to find Northern Lights from AK Beans Brains, anyone know anything about these?


----------



## Harry Bonanza (May 25, 2020)

End of week 3 of flower. This little flowers have swelled up the last couple days. I’ve been doing 11-13 as an experiment. No way to tell as there’s no comparison but I will try that someday. I had actually already ordered another Spider Farmer sf2000 but cancelled after reading some real positive reviews on the upgraded Lenofocus so I ordered 2 and saved $140. It will be fun to do a side by side with some nice peak clones.
Taller front bud is NLxX99 then left to right is a small C99, a SweetxC99, 2 NS and a TSxC99 all in organic amended soil. Just water and a compost tea so far.


----------



## H G Griffin (May 25, 2020)

Looking healthy and stacking nicely, HB.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 27, 2020)

Going to initiate 12/12 tonight so that I can remove males as the room starts to crowd more. Girls will go into 7 gallon pots in my homemade soil mix that's been composting for about 5 weeks now. Plants are looking healtier than in my previous two grows, so I can see the benefits of making your own soil.

My only comment is that Peak's BB is a slow grower, it seems to like taking its time. My DJ BB is younger and larger, it's very different from Peak's.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (May 27, 2020)

Looking fantastic! I recall reading on here somewhere that Mike’s BB is more like the original DJ’s than DJ’s. I haven’t asked Mike about it yet at all but plan to once I germinate.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 27, 2020)

When Peaks' BB is small, the leaves look more like strawberry leaves than weed leaves. At least, in my limited experience with 8 plants.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 27, 2020)

What blueberry strains did Mj use to make his ?


----------



## Harry Bonanza (May 28, 2020)

Question for indoor soil growers. I’ve heard many talk about flipping on the 3rd node. What size pots do you guys use? I had thoughts of a SOG with a bunch of clones but I realized they’re all in 1/2 gallon pots.


----------



## hillbill (May 28, 2020)

Friend of mine did SOG years ago and used clones in all 5lb sour cream tubs, about two quarts.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 28, 2020)

In my winter grow, I vegged for exactly a month and I felt like my three-gallon smart pots were too small. Not sure if or how this would apply to little plants with three nodes though. Half-gallon pots seem kind of small to keep a plant growing throughout flower in organic soil. Maybe you should post your question to the organics forum.


----------



## Mr. green genes (May 28, 2020)

Hello, I am a Peek Seeds newbie. My first go with 10 Blue Berry seeds was a disaster (my bad). One plant survived and it is gorgeous...never seen anything like it. I ordered 20 more BB seeds yielding 6 successful plants. 8 seeds rotted in the rapid root pods after they had germinated...did I let them get too wet? Should I have not used the pods?...the other 6 seeds did not germinate. 
Also, I have received a variety of very old seeds from a friend. Apparently, they've been in a freezer forever ...guess what?...most germinated. One plant has purple feeder leaves and the 1st set of leaves is also purple...I thought it was toast, but not the case. Anyone have any idea what it might be?
I look forward to sharing ideas and photos in the future...once I figure out how to post pictures haha...till then


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 29, 2020)

Blueberry is a really tough strain to grow. In my first attempt I killed all of them, but I have four now that made it to flower.

What I've noticed is how nice the leaves smell when you rub them; they're so fragrant with a sweet fruitiness. My DJ Short BB doesn't smell much at all when I rub the leaves, I actually think that Peak's genetics might be better than the genetics from the original breeder!


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2020)

I don’t get along and am not worthy of planting Blueberry myself.


----------



## inhalehappysmoke (May 30, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> What blueberry strains did Mj use to make his ?


It's a mix of DJ Short, Dutch Passion and Sagarmathas. At least that's what it used to say on the website. Tough one to grow out. so sensitive


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2020)

The BB crosses at Peak are easy and vigorous


----------



## H G Griffin (May 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The BB crosses at Peak are easy and vigorous


Very true. Unless I'm going to do a dedicated run where I can dial everything in for blueberry, I'll stick to crosses. In a perpetual harvest situation having a finicky plant is more of a pain in the ass than I need.

Like Bill says the crosses tend to be far more robust than BB alone. Peak's BB F1's are easy and potent, and I'm having good early results from my own crosses and backcrosses. I'm still savouring the flowers of the lone SBxBB I harvested and first in the dirt in the Autumn will be a bunch of those and a bunch of C99xBB.

I do intend to do a BB run some day and give it the attention it needs, but that is down the list behind a bunch of other projects.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 30, 2020)

Anyone getting the deep blueberry syrup indica phenos from this bb line? I don't want the blueberry muffin sativa bs.


----------



## Mr. green genes (May 30, 2020)

Thanks for your response. Have you grown BB without the veg cycle...that is from seed to bud, under 12 hr cycle? I want to try it with the 6 BB plants I have, but I wonder if the yield will be too small?
I have several Peek Seed varieties growing currently, outdoors and indoors. One Northern Berry plant has the sweet fruitiness you speak of...love it! Some of the other NB look entirely different. The genetic diversity of each plant intrigues me...you never know what you're going to get.
I suspect the older seed that is producing the purple hue to the plant may be early Blue Berry...don't know, just suspect...having fun here


GiovanniJones said:


> Blueberry is a really tough strain to grow. In my first attempt I killed all of them, but I have four now that made it to flower.
> 
> What I've noticed is how nice the leaves smell when you rub them; they're so fragrant with a sweet fruitiness. My DJ Short BB doesn't smell much at all when I rub the leaves, I actually think that Peak's genetics might be better than the genetics from the original breeder!


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 30, 2020)

I'm not too experienced a grower, but I can say that in organic soil BB is very difficult and slow to start. I have some BB and Skunk Berry in my grow room, but the lights are off now. I'll post a pic tonight so you can see the difference in how they grow in like conditions. Fwiw, Skunk Berry and Northern Berry are awesome strains and very stable. Kush Berry is another awesome one, but has more variation in phenos.

Some of the nicest BB plants I've seen on RIU have been grown by @H G Griffin, and I'd use his words above as advice, "Unless I'm going to do a dedicated run where I can dial everything in for blueberry, I'll stick to crosses."

If you already have the seeds, you've got nothing to lose by trying, but I'd suggest you have some some of the others in there to have a more decent yield and less stress.


----------



## Mr. green genes (May 30, 2020)

My one successful BB is starting to flower. I topped it once, so it has 2 major tops forming with 14 buds forming along the purple stock...the plant is about 16" tall. No side branches to speak of, just buds, so no cloning possible. The other 6 babies are doing fine. A total of 30 seeds tried...7 successful. I find constant warmth and waiting until the seeds are well sprouted may make the difference between success and failure. I have crossed C99 with skunk berry...these seeds will be ripe soon. Does anyone know if the seeds can be germinated right away or do they need a 'rest'?


----------



## Mr. green genes (May 30, 2020)

Mr. green genes said:


> My one successful BB is starting to flower. I topped it once, so it has 2 major tops forming with 14 buds forming along the purple stock...the plant is about 16" tall. No side branches to speak of, just buds, so no cloning possible. The other 6 babies are doing fine. A total of 30 seeds tried...7 successful. I find constant warmth and waiting until the seeds are well sprouted may make the difference between success and failure. I have crossed C99 with skunk berry...these seeds will be ripe soon. Does anyone know if the seeds can be germinated right away or do they need a 'rest'?


btw...I ordered some Kush Berry...thanks for the tip


----------



## Mr. green genes (May 30, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Anyone getting the deep blueberry syrup indica phenos from this bb line? I don't want the blueberry muffin sativa bs.


Hello, what are syrup indica phenos? I have 7 BB plants growing...one is starting to flower nicely. Have you grown BB straight from seed to flower...no veg cycle?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 30, 2020)

No, I always veg and especially blueberry. Not the best of yields on its own. The indica bb syrup phenos are short stocky indicas that have a deeper blueberry smell. That is just the side of bb genes I prefer.


----------



## Mr. green genes (May 30, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No, I always veg and especially blueberry. Not the best of yields on its own. The indica bb syrup phenos are short stocky indicas that have a deeper blueberry smell. That is just the side of bb genes I prefer.


great...thanks
At what height do you bud your bb?...thanks


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 30, 2020)

24-36 inches not topped if I am in 3 gal soil. Same for 1-2 gallon coco.


----------



## Mr. green genes (May 30, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 24-36 inches not topped if I am in 3 gal soil. Same for 1-2 gallon coco.


ok thanks...what kind yield do you get?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 30, 2020)

1 1/2 oz in soil usually at 24" and 2-3 oz in coco.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 30, 2020)

Skunk Berry vs Blueberry. Same organic soil. Both fed only filtered water. Germinated on the same day.
All of my BB are around that size, as well as all my SB.

I think that when I up to larger pots, the BB are going into 3-gallon while everything else in the room is going into 7-gallon. I'll be shocked if I get close to an ounce from each BB plant, I'm expecting less!


----------



## Couchland (May 30, 2020)

Not surprised to see the F1hybrid outperform the parents but that is pretty stark.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 31, 2020)

My gut tells me that once there are a number of larger leaves on the BB plants, they'll promote quicker overall growth, but I can't say for sure. Maybe one of the others here might know the answer to this.

My plants are all cloned now and in the hands of a good friend. Maybe a more mature BB grown from a cutting might be easier, but again, not sure.


----------



## H G Griffin (May 31, 2020)

I just know that after having one or more phenos of PSBC BB in the perpetual garden for at least a year and a half, I'm looking forward to chopping the last one in about 4 weeks. It's been a valuable and humbling experience, but time to move on for a while.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 1, 2020)

One more thing about BB....

My friend that took all my tops a couple of weeks ago to clone them told me that every plant in the room rooted nicely except for the BB plants. They all wilted away and died quickly. I think he had 37 cuttings and 34 rooted. The 3 that didn't were my BB. So they're even finnicky in that department.

Unless they spring to life like crazy during flower, they only way I'd grow them again would be if the smoke is THAT good.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 1, 2020)

I was thinking about my previous post this morning when I loaded a bowl with Peak BB. I haven't WnB'd this strain for a while

Fuck, it is a nice high. I truly enjoy the cerebral effects on top of the body stone.

As mentioned though, crosses and backcrosses help filter out the worst characteristics while maintaining most of the BB identity in the flowers.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2020)

2 c99 at 43 days lots of trykes and slender cigar bus are firming nicely and loving LST. Buds on one are already bigger and harder. Maturing pistils are like a very orange rust. Very familiar looks and not like my first 2 floured. These are what Peak C99 should look. Some fading of lower leaves.

Lemon Pepper today and fresh trimmed leaves. Pine also.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 1, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> As mentioned though, crosses and backcrosses help filter out the worst characteristics while maintaining most of the BB identity in the flowers.


HGG, your SBxBB sounds pretty awesome. Was it a vigorous grower?


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 1, 2020)

I only vegged for 3 weeks before flipping, and it was just one seed, so take this for what it's worth but yes, it was a healthy, robust plant that grew very well. 

I'm planning on filling one tent with SBxBB and one with C99xBB when I fire up again at the end of summer, so I'll have more of an idea of the potential of both crosses. When I'm growing for quantity I like to veg for 6 weeks. , so it will be fun to see how they do.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jun 1, 2020)

DJ Shorts blueberry was the last strain subcool grew before he died.. It was the only strain he wished he got to try. Learned alot from his channel
plan on breeding time warp with blueberry some day should fun.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 1, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> DJ Shorts blueberry was the last strain subcool grew before he died.. It was the only strain he wished he got to try. Learned alot from his channel
> plan on breeding time warp with blueberry some day should fun.


Funny, I was just looking at JOTI's Blue Timewarp last night on their website.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 1, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Funny, I was just looking at JOTI's Blue Timewarp last night on their website.


Have you picked up any more L13 stuff? There are 3 of their strains on my list, after recommendations from P Sprout, but I have resisted pulling the trigger.
I've also been enjoying the JOTI Black Cali Grapes the last little while. Strains tend to rotate from the front to the back of the shelf with me and BCG is back at the front. It's still fairly basic as far as effect, nothing too complicated, but a good strong stone.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 1, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Have you picked up any more L13 stuff? There are 3 of their strains on my list, after recommendations from P Sprout, but I have resisted pulling the trigger.
> I've also been enjoying the JOTI Black Cali Grapes the last little while. Strains tend to rotate from the front to the back of the shelf with me and BCG is back at the front. It's still fairly basic as far as effect, nothing too complicated, but a good strong stone.


Not yet, but I have some of L13's GDP growing in my room at the moment. I found it very relaxing the last time I grew it so I thought get to know it a little more. Jamaican Vacation is on my radar; I haven't had a chance to grow it but I tried it from another person's grow and thought it was a nice, mostly-sativa strain. Which three did he recommend?

JOTI's Black Cookies and Blue God are high up on my to-do list, as well as retrying strains I've already grown from Peak and L13 to get to know my favorites a little better.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 1, 2020)

Based on what I told him I was seeking he recommended African Ice, Koregal Kush and Purple Vegas. I found that very useful and interesting as I would not have picked any of those based on the web page description, but his personal reply as related to my sought-after qualities made them appealing.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jun 2, 2020)

One strain been trying to hunt down is god's gift my alltime fav for outdoor. Please let me know if you ever see it around.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 2, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> One strain been trying to hunt down is god's gift my alltime fav for outdoor. Please let me know if you ever see it around.











God's Gift Feminized Marijuana Seeds – Best Cannabis Bud Depot


Shop God's Gift Marijuana Seeds at Best Cannabis Bud Depot. This indica-dominant hybrid is one of the most well known strains from BCBD.



www.bcbuddepot.com





Looks like a great one, GDP x OG Kush and finishes in September!


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jun 2, 2020)

Very cool my friend is bc bud depot legit ?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 2, 2020)

Gods gift is for sale all over Canadian seed banks...Like you never gotta worry about that one disappearing lol. It's a Canadian Skunk#1


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 2, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Very cool my friend is bc bud depot legit ?


I think so.


----------



## Mr Benardi (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey 
Ive just ordered some blueberry haze, C99 and Kushberry and Im wondering if any of you have grown the bluehaze. Not much info around. 
How are the phenos ? Mostly sativa or indica more in the middle ?


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 3, 2020)

The Haze x BB I believe is a newer hybrid of Mikes that hasn’t been tested yet. My hope is that’s it’s Mikes version of Blue Dream. I haven’t grown mine yet but his answer to phenos from the other untested hybrids was to expect slight variation from plant to plant. So far it seems like most have a smaller more compact pheno and a larger pheno to start. The smaller compact phenos seem to have tighter nugs.


----------



## Mr Benardi (Jun 3, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> The Haze x BB I believe is a newer hybrid of Mikes that hasn’t been tested yet. My hope is that’s it’s Mikes version of Blue Dream. I haven’t grown mine yet but his answer to phenos from the other untested hybrids was to expect slight variation from plant to plant. So far it seems like most have a smaller more compact pheno and a larger pheno to start. The smaller compact phenos seem to have tighter nugs.


Thanks. Cant wait to grow them. A relaxing but a head fonctionning high strain. With a sweet and hazy taste. The perfect strain for me.


----------



## Mr Benardi (Jun 3, 2020)

I want to use it and make an outdoor hybrid with the Fire99 auto from Highrise seeds. Cut a week or 2 on the flowering time. This auto supposly finishes in 60 days and is potent. 50 ind/50 sat. Maybe cross the BlueHaze with the C99 too. We'll see.


----------



## Mr Benardi (Jun 3, 2020)

Any of you making hybrids with peaks gear ?


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 3, 2020)

The possibilities are endless. One thing for certain though is that you’ve got real solid stable starting genetics with anything PeakSeedsBC. If you want a fast flowering outdoor monster daytime strain you should check out their Texada Skunk x C99. It’s a big one and one of Mike’s current favs. They also pump out perfect clones and root faster than any of the others I’ve tried this year.


----------



## Mr Benardi (Jun 3, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> The possibilities are endless. One thing for certain though is that you’ve got real solid stable starting genetics with anything PeakSeedsBC. If you want a fast flowering outdoor monster daytime strain you should check out their Texada Skunk x C99. It’s a big one and one of Mike’s current favs. They also pump out perfect clones and root faster than any of the others I’ve tried this year.


Yes. Its seem the guy is serious about breeding.That texada skunk was in my scope but I did not know he crossed it with C99. I will check it out on my next order. 
Shipping clones ? And their very good too. Hm.mm..thats interesting.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 3, 2020)

Does anyone know anything about a deep deep purple stemmed Skunk Berry pheno


Mr Benardi said:


> Yes. Its seem the guy is serious about breeding.That texada skunk was in my scope but I did not know he crossed it with C99. I will check it out on my next order.
> Shipping clones ? And their very good too. Hm.mm..thats interesting.


No I just mean the plant itself is structured perfectly for taking nice healthy sized clones. Great side branching.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 3, 2020)

Whoops I didn’t realize my Skunk Berry question was still there. Meant to be separate post. I have this beauty going to my folks as they want a couple for fun. She’s got some serious deep purple stems that have an almost cheesy berry smell. I’ll definitely have to take some cuttings in the near future. Just curious if thus trait is specific to one pheno or if it’s varied.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 5, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Whoops I didn’t realize my Skunk Berry question was still there. Meant to be separate post. I have this beauty going to my folks as they want a couple for fun. She’s got some serious deep purple stems that have an almost cheesy berry smell. I’ll definitely have to take some cuttings in the near future. Just curious if thus trait is specific to one pheno or if it’s varied.


Wow Harry, that's pretty amazing looking. I have three SB plants in the room now (one male was culled last night) and thy have purple stems, but nothing like that. Keep her going, I look forward to the smoke report!


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jun 5, 2020)

C99 x NL crinkled leaf pheno.
Took a sampler a few days ago. Good day smoke. Abit of raceyness followed by a forget what you are doing stone. Not much scent or flavour, maybe the NL. I dunno.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jun 5, 2020)

It's been a hell of a year in the garden, but things are finally looking up again. I'll try participate more with my peak runnings.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 6, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> God's Gift Feminized Marijuana Seeds – Best Cannabis Bud Depot
> 
> 
> Shop God's Gift Marijuana Seeds at Best Cannabis Bud Depot. This indica-dominant hybrid is one of the most well known strains from BCBD.
> ...


careful with those guys. They have a very mixed rep in BC.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 7, 2020)

Snowback said:


> careful with those guys. They have a very mixed rep in BC.


Thanks for the heads-up, I didn't know that.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been told that when you grow Blueberry, it's slow and tough, but there's a pot of blue gold at the end of harvest. The reward better be pretty amazing because Peak's BB is so unbelievably slow. I've sexed all the plants in my room, composted all the males and my plants are all growing beautifully, except for my BB. They're small and after 5 weeks of veg and 12 days of flower, I still have no clue whether they're male or female. The preflowers are still so small that with magnification, I'm still clueless.

I'm still eagerly anticipating my reward. I need to see what BB is all about, and not from Canada's licensed producers. I just didn't know that it would be this tedious. Kudos to the growers that have successfully grown this plant from seed to harvest.

Of course, none of this applies to DJ Short's BB. I planted two; one didn't survive and the one that did was male. It grew quickly and gave off no smell whatsoever after rubbing the leaves a little. Peak's plants smell beautiful when I rub the leaves and it's a treat to do so everyday. I can already see that if there's anything special with BB, Peak's has it, DJ's doesn't seem to.

Take this all with a grain of salt, because statistically speaking my sample size of Peak x 3 and DJ x 1 is so small that it doesn't mean much. Just what I've noticed. And no slight against DJ who's tireless hard work back in the day gave us this amazing strain to begin with.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 9, 2020)

Giovanni, Thanks to one of your previous reviews as well as my past experience with the Vancouver Island purple kush, there is now a pack of Kushberry sitting in the fridge. I wonder what that freebie pack of "b grade" seeds has hidden in it???


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey Gio, 
Can't say you weren't warned.  

Like I'd mentioned earlier, I'm flowering out my last pure Blueberry for a while. I've got pollen from a few males for any crosses I want to make (Romulan x BB, JOTI OG Kush x BB, JOTI BB x PSBC BB are in the mental queue) so I'm moving on. For me Peak BB was a big challenge for my developing skills and I have no regrets, but I feel my efforts will be better rewarded by other strains.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 9, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Hey Gio,
> Can't say you weren't warned.
> 
> Like I'd mentioned earlier, I'm flowering out my last pure Blueberry for a while. I've got pollen from a few males for any crosses I want to make (Romulan x BB, JOTI OG Kush x BB, JOTI BB x PSBC BB are in the mental queue) so I'm moving on. For me Peak BB was a big challenge for my developing skills and I have no regrets, but I feel my efforts will be better rewarded by other strains.


I get what you're saying. I'm still a rookie at all this and still trying to figure out which categories of strains work best medically for me, so that's why I'm trying to grow out a BB. On that note though, I feel like NL is a good one for calm, restful sleep. JOTI's NL as well as Mr. Nice's Ortega will be a part of my next grow because I want to keep exploring the NL world for a while. It's the first time that's happened, I feel like I'm constantly learning.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 9, 2020)

I have a gnawing feeling that NL is a big part of some famous strains of unknown origins


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 9, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I want to keep exploring the NL world for a while. It's the first time that's happened, I feel like I'm constantly learning.


I relate very strongly to that. Isn't it a mindfuck when you start seeing the interconnectedness of it all? When you get to the point of noticing little traits in a plant and you realize that you can tell something about its lineage just by its look or by a hint of a smell or taste or some subtle effect? 
Then you realize you have barely begun to scratch the surface and that there is so much more to learn than one lifetime can allow. Growing is very rewarding, but very humbling as well. I'm so happy that I found this hobby/religion/science.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 9, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I relate very strongly to that. Isn't it a mindfuck when you start seeing the interconnectedness of it all? When you get to the point of noticing little traits in a plant and you realize that you can tell something about its lineage just by its look or by a hint of a smell or taste or some subtle effect?
> Then you realize you have barely begun to scratch the surface and that there is so much more to learn than one lifetime can allow. Growing is very rewarding, but very humbling as well. I'm so happy that I found this hobby/religion/science.


This is how I felt when I found the Pineapple pheno of a Jack Herer. It was a total fluke but it got me reading and that led me to Cinderella99 which in turn led me to PeakSeedsBC.


----------



## Gekokujo (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey Guys!

New user here from Victoria BC coming out of lurking after a little while, and first time growing outside of a more guerrilla setting, many years ago. Its been pretty damn cool the changes in tech and available information . I'm loving being able to find new effects and experiences while filtering out the marketing bullshit 

My first run is mostly peak, with:

SSxC99 x8 (+1 mutant)
Blueberry x8
Mix pack x5(+1 runt) Hopefully as we go I'll be able to make some guesses as to what they are! I'm stoked on a lime green sativa leaning plant,

I'm also running some of Joti's strains

God's Citrique freebies x3 +1 mutant
NL x4
Gods super skunk x Chernobyl x4

I'm running about 740 watts (real) of cobs and quantum boards in 6' x 4' area with some plants to go outside. I'm also going for organic living soil using my best approximation of the updated Coot's mix and aact.

I had some problems with leaf twisting due to light intensity, but having dropped back the lights they look happier.


----------



## superman123 (Jun 9, 2020)

Here are my flowering girls

On the left is a JOTI BB
On the right is 1 SS x C99 and 1 TS x C99 from clone


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 9, 2020)

That JOTI BB looks nothing like the Peak ones I've planted, nor like the DJ BB I had.
I'd love to try it out one day though, I've read some great reviews on it.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 10, 2020)

So last night I transplanted a bunch of plants into larger pots. Still, I have five that are in one-gallons:

A female SB
A female NS
3 unsexed BB
I only have room to up-pot two of the above plants, and which ones get to stay depends on the number of BB that are female.
Things look really nice, but I don't want to double post pics here because I've already posted them to my grow journal (which you all are welcome to check out).

Fwiw, I wasn't sure how to select which SB and NS to up-pot, and which to keep to the side as maybes. I eneded up basing this off of smell. The ones that had a better smell when rubbing the leaves went into bigger pots. I couldn't think of any other way to pick.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey everyone, I've got a question for those here with BB expertise.

Is it just me, or are they really hard to sex? I feel like I'm seeing two females (of three), but the pistils seem like they're green so they're hard to discern from the rest of the plant, even magnified. Have you noticed this in your past grows, or are they white just like other plants? They're not easy ones to sex!

On the flipside though, I feel like finally, they're beginning to grow normally with good leaf health, but look a couple of weeks behind the other plants in the room. When I try BB again, I'm going to germinate them 2-3 weeks in advance of the other plants so that by 12/12, they're at about the same size. It's almost like there's a hurdle that you have to pass with them, but when you do, they become a little easier to grow and care for.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 13, 2020)

Here are some pics. Small, but finally shaping up nicely. The leaves are still a little wonky, but much better than before.
The light green one looks like it might be a girl, and one of the ones in the back.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 13, 2020)

Not only are they green, they're smaller and fatter than on any other plant I've seen. They also look weird...everything about BB is weird.
If these are pistils I'm seeing, then all three plants are girls!!


----------



## sourshoes (Jun 14, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Not only are they green, they're smaller and fatter than on any other plant I've seen. They also look weird...everything about BB is weird.
> If these are pistils I'm seeing, then all three plants are girls!!


I lost me entire harvest to mould (got busy during the cure) .. Spent months on it and didn't even get to try BB. Good luck!


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jun 14, 2020)

SS x C99 f2 lower test branch. 
I grow in homemade soil, 1000w hps, and custom 8'x8' grow room.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jun 15, 2020)

C99 xNL 
Just gave it a quick dry trim. 
Starting to pick up Abit more fragrance after drying. Its a good buzz, but I'll stick to the SS xC99 as my daytime smoke. Maybe I'd use this for after work, beach/dog walks, good for spacing out. Not super potent. I only ran 1 female out of 5or6 seeds. 
Also grown in organic soil.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 16, 2020)

SS x C99 = Nice nug there!


----------



## Zappa66 (Jun 16, 2020)

I was thinking of trying the northern lights, or possibly the kush/nl. Anyone run them recently and have any thoughts on how they behaved? How well does the nl yield?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jun 16, 2020)

Snowback said:


> SS x C99 = Nice nug there!


Thanks. Its hands down the best daytime smoke I've ever used. And this batch seems to be getting super frosty.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 17, 2020)

I thought I’d post this pic here instead of in my grow journal. This is Peak’s Skunk Berry at three weeks of 12/12.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 18, 2020)

9 for 10 on 3 year-old kushberry beans. Not bad.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 22, 2020)

Still waiting for my order, 5+ weeks. Anyone else having any problems like this?


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 22, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> Still waiting for my order, 5+ weeks. Anyone else having any problems like this?


Something is goofy, he's always on top of orders in my experience. Email MikeJ at Peak and make sure both parties have the right info.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 22, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> Still waiting for my order, 5+ weeks. Anyone else having any problems like this?


The only time I ever had customs take something i got to 6 weeks and knew something was wrong at some point in the venture. You'll have much better luck coming from Canada than Amsterdam though.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 22, 2020)

SSxC99 42f from last week.
She's continuing to fatten up. Anticipating a nice harvest.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Something is goofy, he's always on top of orders in my experience. Email MikeJ at Peak and make sure both parties have the right info.


I’ve been in contact with him, and all info is correct. I’m not laying any blame on Peak/Mike, the problem is the US mail, you’d think if they snagged it I’d be notified.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2020)

Chopped 2 C99 at 63 days, smell like candy and old medical adhesive tape. Both a little smaller than most. Buds are fairly open but made of small buddettes that are firm. Trichs nicely formed and about 5% clear, 80% cloudy and15% amber.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 22, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> I’ve been in contact with him, and all info is correct. I’m not laying any blame on Peak/Mike, the problem is the US mail, you’d think if they snagged it I’d be notified.


The only time I had an order snagged it was from Holland to Canada pre-legalization. I received a notification from customs regarding potential cannabis seeds and that I had 100 days to contest. The notification was dated, iirc, 104 days after the seizure. I don't know how US customs work, but I would expect similar fuckery.
Also, covid has doubtless slowed down anything that is crossing the border.

Hopefully they arrive soon. Best luck to you.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 22, 2020)

Anything I've ordered from the US since the physical distancing measures began has taken over a month.
Let's hope it arrives soon, I'm hopeful that it will.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Chopped 2 C99 at 63 days, smell like candy and old medical adhesive tape. Both a little smaller than most. Buds are fairly open but made of small buddettes that are firm. Trichs nicely formed and about 5% clear, 80% cloudy and15% amber.


Haha medical tape I know exactly what you mean although not from my C99. I have one at day 49F and she smells very pinappley! She was just a little runt so I didn’t take a cutting just tossed her in to fill a corner


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> The only time I had an order snagged it was from Holland to Canada pre-legalization. I received a notification from customs regarding potential cannabis seeds and that I had 100 days to contest. The notification was dated, iirc, 104 days after the seizure. I don't know how US customs work, but I would expect similar fuckery.
> Also, covid has doubtless slowed down anything that is crossing the border.
> 
> Hopefully they arrive soon. Best luck to you.


Did you contest? I ordered some Chernobyl from the UK when subcool died but they got snagged. Now I’m not sure if I’m red flagged or not. I was a bit of a heat score because my username got used for shipping instead of my real name. I didn’t realize at the time


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 22, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Did you contest? I ordered some Chernobyl from the UK when subcool died but they got snagged. Now I’m not sure if I’m red flagged or not. I was a bit of a heat score because my username got used for shipping instead of my real name. I didn’t realize at the time


No. They didn't even send the notice until after the window to contest had closed(100 day window, sent notice after 100 days had already passed). It was clear they didn't want to deal with petty bullshit, so they made it such that I would have to make a stink and pay lawyers etc, IE not worth it on my end, if I chose to go further by trying to recover them by proving they were not devil weed.

The last thing they want to do is waste resources on busting me for <$100 of "probable" cannabis seeds so I can get a conditional discharge or petty fine.


----------



## Mr. green genes (Jun 22, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Here are some pics. Small, but finally shaping up nicely. The leaves are still a little wonky, but much better than before.
> The light green one looks like it might be a girl, and one of the ones in the back.
> 
> View attachment 4594594


Hello, a newby here...looks good...my Blue Berry plants look very similar at one month. I read in the description on the Peakseedsbc website that they are usually one stock with very little side growth...these are as bushy as mine...love it. I defoliate regularly to allow light into the undergrowth...do you think this is a good idea or should I allow the canopy to grow?...thanks


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. green genes said:


> Hello, a newby here...looks good...my Blue Berry plants look very similar at one month. I read in the description on the Peakseedsbc website that they are usually one stock with very little side growth...these are as bushy as mine...love it. I defoliate regularly to allow light into the undergrowth...do you think this is a good idea or should I allow the canopy to grow?...thanks


I’ve read many differing opinions on this. Some believe that the flowers need direct light while others state that leaves promote bud growth. So there’s the defol vs no-defol debate. In my current grow I haven’t defoliated anything because I figure my best way to learn what works for me amongst so much conflicting info is through my own experiences.

Fwiw, my lower buds are in total shade and look pretty awesome at this point. I can’t see evidence that a lack of light hurting them, but I still have 4-6 weeks left.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. green genes said:


> ...my Blue Berry plants look very similar at one month.


So where are the pics, lol?


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 22, 2020)

One thing that MikeJ told me a while ago was that if you're patient with Blueberry, the payoff comes in late-flower.

Now that I'm almost 4 weeks in, I think I'm starting to see it. Even though the buds are hideously small for 4 weeks, the BB plants are starting to accelerate in their growth. In terms of plant height and foliage, they've almost caught up to my Northern Lights girls. I actually feel like in a short time they'll be larger than all my other indicas.

I'm looking forward to see the progress between now and harvest. Now if the buds'll just start growing in the same way....


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> No. They didn't even send the notice until after the window to contest had closed(100 day window, sent notice after 100 days had already passed). It was clear they didn't want to deal with petty bullshit, so they made it such that I would have to make a stink and pay lawyers etc, IE not worth it on my end, if I chose to go further by trying to recover them by proving they were not devil weed.
> 
> The last thing they want to do is waste resources on busting me for <$100 of "probable" cannabis seeds so I can get a conditional discharge or petty fine.


Breeders like PSBC and JOTI certainly make it tougher to order beans from further places, but I also get the urge. When I read about stuff like Super Lemon Haze from Greenhouse Seeds or Mango Haze from Mr. Nice, I really feel like taking the risk because it may just be worth it for the final product.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 23, 2020)

I sniffed both my C99s tonight and they're both seem like grapefruit phenos. I'm still not sure though, I just rubbed the leaves and smelled them.
Now I feel dumb, I should have focused more on the smell of the flowers, lol. I'll check again next time I water.

I'm reading that the pineapple pheno is more up and the grapefruit one is more relaxed. If that's the case, I'd love pineapple, I'm trying to discover and learn what a sativa high is really supposed to be like before I dive into growing a landrace from Ace Seeds. My last two years of vaping and one year of growing experience has focused mainly on indicas and CBDs, with some hybrids. I'm heading into uncharted waters with sativas, C99 being my first harvest.

Here they are, at 23f. For under three weeks of 12/12, I think that the flower growth is impressive in this strain:


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 23, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I sniffed both my C99s tonight and they're both seem like grapefruit phenos. I'm still not sure though, I just rubbed the leaves and smelled them.
> Now I feel dumb, I should have focused more on the smell of the flowers, lol. I'll check again next time I water.
> 
> I'm reading that the pineapple pheno is more up and the grapefruit one is more relaxed. If that's the case, I'd love pineapple, I'm trying to discover and learn what a sativa high is really supposed to be like before I dive into growing a landrace from Ace Seeds. My last two years of vaping and one year of growing experience has focused mainly on indicas and CBDs, with some hybrids. I'm heading into uncharted waters with sativas, C99 being my first harvest.
> ...


Those look fantastic. My experience with my first true Sativa was not all that positive. I had a sour diesel that I was not prepared for lol. For 3 months I was experiencing anxiety, paranoia and weight loss. I thought it was work but talking to a friend going through the same things he has talked to his MJ doctor and was advised to maybe start mixing some Indica with his Sativa. 
My next experience was much better. I was told to save it for a day I was going to be doing something whether it be something active or chores around the house. If I hit my Jack Herer in days like that it was amazing. My new favourite, until I smoked some on a lazy rainy day. I found myself jittery and anxious within 10 mins. Again I thought something must be up until I remembered the advice. Sativas for me are get shit done weed. Sativa hybrids are great for socializing but straight Sativa can leave me having a hard time holding a conversation. What I relate it to with others is that it’s like chugging a pot of coffee. Once you realize it’s the weed the anxiety goes away but the jitters and shaken hands remain. Clearly I’m a bit high I’ve rambled but hope my experience helps a bit


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 23, 2020)

Last night I entered week 8 of flower in the tent. I have been watching trichomes and noticed some amber in the SC99 and TSC99 but was only week 7. Last night there was more amber so here was my math........
1. I’m out of good weed
2. Amber trichomes 
3. It’s my daytime smoke so I don’t want too much amber.
4. I’m out of good weed
5. Next weeks temps might be perfect for some shed drying.
6. Fuck it’s only day 50!!
7.I’m out of good weed

So they are hanging. 2 NLC99 remain. They are different in structure but similar in smell.


----------



## shzbt (Jun 23, 2020)

Looking good Harry. C99 can finish that fast and many people would say it's best at 50 or less. Pretty good chance the crosses will finish in a similar timeframe.

I just flipped some of the C99 and Haze crosses. Excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 23, 2020)

shzbt said:


> Looking good Harry. C99 can finish that fast and many people would say it's best at 50 or less. Pretty good chance the crosses will finish in a similar timeframe.
> 
> I just flipped some of the C99 and Haze crosses. Excited to see how they turn out.


Nice thanks!! I remember someone doing day 52 but glad to hear there are more. I chose them for outdoor fastness so this was a great test. The pure C99 Pineapple pheno should be ready soon


----------



## Snowback (Jun 24, 2020)

Noticing very different veg speeds in the Kushberries. Healthy overall though. Fortunately, Giovanni and some others on this page have prepared me for the strange veg behavior of Peak's Blueberry. It's actually kind of nice to speculate that a few of them might be BB dominant.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 24, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Noticing very different veg speeds in the Kushberries. Healthy overall though. Fortunately, Giovanni and some others on this page have prepared me for the strange veg behavior of Peak's Blueberry. It's actually kind of nice to speculate that a few of them might be BB dominant.


Kushberry for me had poor germination but the two I got are famales and have the thickest stalk I’ve ever seen on young plants


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 24, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I sniffed both my C99s tonight and they're both seem like grapefruit phenos. I'm still not sure though, I just rubbed the leaves and smelled them.
> Now I feel dumb, I should have focused more on the smell of the flowers, lol. I'll check again next time I water.
> 
> I'm reading that the pineapple pheno is more up and the grapefruit one is more relaxed. If that's the case, I'd love pineapple, I'm trying to discover and learn what a sativa high is really supposed to be like before I dive into growing a landrace from Ace Seeds. My last two years of vaping and one year of growing experience has focused mainly on indicas and CBDs, with some hybrids. I'm heading into uncharted waters with sativas, C99 being my first harvest.
> ...


It's a good idea to make sure they have silica available but still be prepared to support the branches late in flower. Cindy buds tend to get heavier than the structure will support.

Looking good, Gio.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 24, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> It's a good idea to make sure they have silica available but still be prepared to support the branches late in flower. Cindy buds tend to get heavier than the structure will support.
> 
> Looking good, Gio.


I started to type that you should add silica to the feed but then I remembered you do it the silly way. 


(For anyone offended on Gio's behalf, it's a running gag. I've been teasing him about organic from day 1)


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 24, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> (For anyone offended on Gio's behalf, it's a running gag. I've been teasing him about organic from day 1)


Lol, love the memes!
Thanks for the suggestions.

I’ve been looking up info on C99 phenos, what’s your experience like with the grapefruit vs. pineapple?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2020)

2 C99 drying slowly after 62 day.

Other News: 4 Northern Berry have hit the Viva Towel sauna.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 24, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Lol, love the memes!
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I’ve been looking up info on C99 phenos, what’s your experience like with the grapefruit vs. pineapple?


I only grew a couple C99 and found the pineapple pheno that I've kept very early. I honestly don't feel I have any useful experience with any others beyond saying the structure seems quite consistent. Even the SSxC99 crosses tend to look like what I think of as Cinderella 99. 

RE taste, smell, effect I've got nothing useful. /shrug


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 24, 2020)

PSBC Blueberry 55f tester
Almost all cloudy, planning to chop around 60f.
This is the last one I have going and I will be happy to see the last of this diva for a while.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 24, 2020)

HGG, is that 55 days of 12/12 or 55 days since the first pistils emerged?
Just curious because my Blueberries took a while to start flowering after the flip.

Your pic looks great, I'm just getting more and more excited to finally get to try MJ's BB. My only past experience has been the overdried stuff from our LPs. Cheers.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 24, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> HGG, is that 55 days of 12/12 or 55 days since the first pistils emerged?
> Just curious because my Blueberries took a while to start flowering after the flip.
> 
> Your pic looks great, I'm just getting more and more excited to finally get to try MJ's BB. My only past experience has been the overdried stuff from our LPs. Cheers.


Thank you. The quantity won't be impressive but I hope the effect will be.

I NEVER count from emergence of pistils as that is subjective. You might notice them days before me, or days later. Counting from the time change is the only way that makes sense to me.
Pretty sure that MikeJ says on his site that all his flowering times are from the initiation of 12/12 as well.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 24, 2020)

Ok, thanks. Let us know how that sample was, it looked so good!


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jun 24, 2020)

Funny i was just reading about this lol.





__





Do you count flowering from 12/12 switch or when you see pistil hairs?


I was wondering how do you count the flowering days. Do you count from 12/12 switch from 18/6 Or Do you start counting flowering days when you first see pistils? I always have started counting the flowering period from when I see the first pistils, however I recently have seen a few...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 24, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Funny i was just reading about this lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that thread and intentionally skipped it. I figured it would turn into a pissing match with no winner. 

I know what makes sense to me and can't imagine a logical reason to change my view.

Best thing about this thread is that everyone has been cool and respectful to each other.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2020)

A factor not often considered is why we even count, we want to know how long a crop will take to mature. If one pla t shows pistils at 3 days and another in 14 days, that 11 day difference disappears in the final assessment. I also favor going from flip as it is a firm and objective point of certainty.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> A factor not often considered is why we even count, we want to know how long a crop will take to mature. If one pla t shows pistils at 3 days and another in 14 days, that 11 day difference disappears in the final assessment. I also favor going from flip as it is a firm and objective point of certainty.


That's where I'm at nowadays, why count? It's done when it's done. I guess if on a production schedule the dates matter.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jun 25, 2020)

she be a woman some day


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jun 25, 2020)

hgg its hump day my friend lol


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's where I'm at nowadays, why count? It's done when it's done. I guess if on a production schedule the dates matter.


I keep track because it's easy and I never know what I will learn from data I collect. 
Especially for cuts it makes scheduling really simple. If I know a plant will be done under MY parameters in X days I know when to cut more clones, pop more seeds, plan a camping trip, or guilt friends into being available for trimming duty. 

Again with clones, I've also learned how an extra 7-10 days flowering time can have a significant difference in effect. I've posted about this experience with my Peak C99, where 49 or 50 days is a far racier high than the same cut at 59 days. I wouldn't have learned this if I hadn't kept track. For me it's just part of the fun. I have an analytical mind, it's going to process its surroundings anyway, so I might as well try to feed it data that could benefit me.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 25, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I keep track because it's easy and I never know what I will learn from data I collect.
> Especially for cuts it makes scheduling really simple. If I know a plant will be done under MY parameters in X days I know when to cut more clones, pop more seeds, plan a camping trip, or guilt friends into being available for trimming duty.
> 
> Again with clones, I've also learned how an extra 7-10 days flowering time can have a significant difference in effect. I've posted about this experience with my Peak C99, where 49 or 50 days is a far racier high than the same cut at 59 days. I wouldn't have learned this if I hadn't kept track. For me it's just part of the fun. I have an analytical mind, it's going to process its surroundings anyway, so I might as well try to feed it data that could benefit me.


In turn we all benefit. I like the C99 info


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jun 25, 2020)

She's done when she's done.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jun 25, 2020)

I also don't own a calendar, and dont care to keep track, etc. Microscope works great for me. Plus I'm a shitty grower who's inconsistent, so that doesn't help with estimated finishing times. I just like growing the stuff, and keeping it really simple.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 26, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Kushberry for me had poor germination but the two I got are famales and have the thickest stalk I’ve ever seen on young plants


Since you made this comment, I have noticed a similar thing. For their age and size they have above average stock thickness for sure. Also, they are quite stocky and compact for the amount of nodes (3). A dark purple tint to the main stocks on a few of them, but with lush green petioles. I am happy so far with their young lives.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 26, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Since you made this comment, I have noticed a similar thing. For their age and size they have above average stock thickness for sure. Also, they are quite stocky and compact for the amount of nodes (3). A dark purple tint to the main stocks on a few of them, but with lush green petioles. I am happy so far with their young lives.


I’m very excited about this cultivar. I chose it as my outdoor Indica for its fast finish time but I did read that it’s susceptible to mould in late flower. I plan to top where I can and hopefully keep the bud size down a bit although I’m not sure how big they are normally. It’s also in a 30 gallon smart pot so it may be possible to move under cover when necessary in the fall. Indoors I have 3 clones ready to go into flower I’m just not sure if I want 4 or 8 colas


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 26, 2020)

I have a friend that I gift some of my stash to. He just sent me a pic because he loves how it looks on his shelf.
So cute, lol!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey y'all, I thought I'd ask some grower's advice for C99.

At day 30f, I can really see how these ones in particular need special attention with their stem support. The buds are filling in nicely but the stems are so thin! Would you say that it just needs a few stakes in the pot and a few pieces of string to hold them as vertically as possible? That's what I've got right now, with the string about 5 or 6 inches from the tops of the plants. Or, should I go out of my way more than that?

The reason I'm asking is because I read somewhere on RIU that someone adjusts their stakes DAILY when growing C99, at this point in the grow. It seems a bit excessive to me, but I thought I'd take the safe route and ask your experience.

One thing I'm pretty impressed with is the trichomes on the leaves at this point. Look at the outer edges of the smaller, lower leaves on that stem. The discoloration isn't the leaves, it's from so many trichomes. This may be a good plant for making hash.

Thanks.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 26, 2020)

In my previous post was C99 at day 30f, grown from seed.
Just in case anyone’s interested, here's Blueberry at day 30f, grown from seed, for comparison.
Apparently it's going to explode with growth soon, but for the time being, it's like watching paint dry. At least the leaf growth is looking really healthy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 26, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hey y'all, I thought I'd ask some grower's advice for C99.
> 
> At day 30f, I can really see how these ones in particular need special attention with their stem support. The buds are filling in nicely but the stems are so thin! Would you say that it just needs a few stakes in the pot and a few pieces of string to hold them as vertically as possible? That's what I've got right now, with the string about 5 or 6 inches from the tops of the plants. Or, should I go out of my way more than that?
> 
> ...


When I ran the c99 from peak they needed decent support. Those stems are super flimsy and the buds get quite plump and dense. They flop over pretty gnarly in late flower. The c99 seems to really pack weight starting 6th week of flower, comes out of now where.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 27, 2020)

KNL 33f


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 27, 2020)

The final Blueberry. She'll be chopped in the morning, the stunted little wench. 
58f

58f


----------



## Snowback (Jun 27, 2020)

Nice little mix of colors in those Griffen.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 27, 2020)

HGG, those look BEAUTIFUL!!!
How much do you think you'll get dry from that one?

Great work man, blueberry is such a tough one.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 27, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hey y'all, I thought I'd ask some grower's advice for C99.
> 
> At day 30f, I can really see how these ones in particular need special attention with their stem support. The buds are filling in nicely but the stems are so thin! Would you say that it just needs a few stakes in the pot and a few pieces of string to hold them as vertically as possible? That's what I've got right now, with the string about 5 or 6 inches from the tops of the plants. Or, should I go out of my way more than that?


I stake everything, even strains with the thickest branches, with the idea being that it allows the plants to divert more growth energy from stabilization to flowering. Usually around the end of week 2. For some types of fruits and vine crops, farmers have been doing this for a very long time. The stakes do not need any readjusting after they have been put in. If you are interested in trying, you can buy bamboo stakes for quite cheap and they will last a few years. The plastic-coated metal stakes cost more but will last forever. Home Depot is a good place to find those.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 27, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> I’m very excited about this cultivar. I chose it as my outdoor Indica for its fast finish time but I did read that it’s susceptible to mould in late flower. I plan to top where I can and hopefully keep the bud size down a bit although I’m not sure how big they are normally. It’s also in a 30 gallon smart pot so it may be possible to move under cover when necessary in the fall. Indoors I have 3 clones ready to go into flower I’m just not sure if I want 4 or 8 colas


Neither BB nor Purple Kush are known for growing large colas. It could still unexpectedly pop up in a hybrid though. Thanks for letting me know about the mold issues. I live in a humid coastal area so I always have to be on the lookout for that.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2020)

I LST and MST(medium stress training) and never have weak branches or stems since they are forced to build some muscle. C99 demands nothing out of the ordinary. I’ve run anywhere from 50 to 62 days and never had a heavy yield plant. Potency ranges from very good to tingly white-knuckle, rushing punch. No hint of couchlock. Not for babes in the woods.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey @H G Griffin. I even made KN F2s. Have fun 

Sampling C99 popcorn in the Vapor Genie Aluminum this morning.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jun 28, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> HGG, those look BEAUTIFUL!!!
> How much do you think you'll get dry from that one?
> 
> Great work man, blueberry is such a tough one.


Thanks Gio, and anyone who had kind words.

This was a mom that was kept small and stunted. It would have hugely benefited having a few weeks vegging under strong lights before the flip but it didn't get them. This is a wee plant and I doubt there'll be two zips.

Good morning, @hillbill, I haven't grown KNL since I first started growing, so I'm looking forward to seeing how she does. I take it you're a fan if you made F2's. I'm still trying to find a keeper indica for the mom cab.

I'm about to load the dynavap with some Cindy and watch last night's fights. Saw the prelims last night and a dude from my town got a vicious KO. Hoping the rest of the card is as good.

Have a great Sunday, gentlemen.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2020)

Northern Berry is more powerful than Peak website lets on.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 28, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hey y'all, I thought I'd ask some grower's advice for C99.
> 
> At day 30f, I can really see how these ones in particular need special attention with their stem support. The buds are filling in nicely but the stems are so thin! Would you say that it just needs a few stakes in the pot and a few pieces of string to hold them as vertically as possible? That's what I've got right now, with the string about 5 or 6 inches from the tops of the plants. Or, should I go out of my way more than that?
> 
> ...


Looking great!!


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jun 28, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Neither BB nor Purple Kush are known for growing large colas. It could still unexpectedly pop up in a hybrid though. Thanks for letting me know about the mold issues. I live in a humid coastal area so I always have to be on the lookout for that.


For me it’s the cold October rain. Thanks for the info on bud size!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 29, 2020)

One good thing about Peak’s BB is that for an indica, it doesn’t seem to have as wide a footprint In comparison to other indicas I’ve grown.

GDP, Purple Urkle and even GSC are taking up way more real estate In my current grow.

Might be another reason to grow BB on its own, you could fill up your room with many and pheno hunt.

Sample size = 3, take all that with a grain of salt, but I’m seeing it in all three plants.


----------



## sourshoes (Jul 4, 2020)

Kush x c99 a few days into flower.


----------



## MicroHaze (Jul 4, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> Kush x c99 a few days into flower.


I’ve been holding a pack of PKxC99 for
a year - I need to run those soon...but still thinking my next grow will be skunkberry or
Hazeberry. I need some berry flavours in my stash. I also need ‘stay awake’ weed. @sourshoes now that you have had the hazeberry a while are you still diggin it?


----------



## sourshoes (Jul 5, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> I’ve been holding a pack of PKxC99 for
> a year - I need to run those soon...but still thinking my next grow will be skunkberry or
> Hazeberry. I need some berry flavours in my stash. I also need ‘stay awake’ weed. @sourshoes now that you have had the hazeberry a while are you still diggin it?


I was digging it, until I smoked it all! 

Sweet Skunk is up next for me!


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 6, 2020)

Screwing around in my garden files and saw this photo. Can't recall if I've posted it or not. This is the SB x BB backcross that I am so happy with. Smell, taste and effect are all heavenly.







(The last BB I harvested was not impressive. Maybe some time in the jars will help, but in addition to being small, she also has a fairly strong myrcene/earth smell that I don't care for. It's potent, but I expect more from BB.)


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 7, 2020)

I last posted this one on 42f a few pages back. Here she is on 61f. Getting close. 
SSxC99


----------



## sourshoes (Jul 7, 2020)

Oooeee that looks nice.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 7, 2020)

One last photo. Full plant shot. She looks so lonely in there, the last survivor.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 7, 2020)

Looking nice Griffin!

Kush Berries are insanely vigorous in veg so far. Nothing ever bothers them. Not a weak one in the bunch. One of the least temperamental varieties that I have done in a long time.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 8, 2020)

Northern Skunk in the Vapor Genie Aluminum, out of my freezer and into the bowl, powerful and woodsy and pine and hashish, smooth sideways rush to the face, good Peak NS. Buds are very dense, some English Leather and Lavender smell.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey growers! Took a break from the heat holy fack!! I couldn’t float anymore haha. Took a dab and in the A/C now. I’ve got a bunch of jars curing so if you don’t mind a cannabis induced ramble read on.
I chopped all the runts. I misspoke in a previous post it was the 2 Northern Skunk still going strong. I did also have two Very small NLxC99 in there but it was the NS I meant. Anyways. I took some Texada Skunk x C99 out with some friends hoping it would keep us high but not burnt out and it was just that. It was only a week in the jar but so far a great smooth smoke that crept up and kept creeping. Made the back of my head feel floaty. Lol. Next day was the Sweet C99. It’s got more on the smell appeal but not quite as smooth. High was faster and funnier it seemed. Can’t wait for the rest of the cure. Yesterday I jarred the NLxC99, SkunkBerry, NS and the pineapple C99 (my daytime holy grail). I went to do a Terps demonstration as the NS smells amazing as well but as I passed the C99 to the first guy the next guy got it right in the face. “Wow that’s fruity!” he says. Even the wife who says they all smell like weed took a few extra wiffs saying “wow”.
I’ll post some pics soon. Everything is dark right now. I’ll get 40g’s from the NS each but the others were real small I just stuck in the corners for samples so I might have 7-10g’s each. Next flower run is some clones of the favourites along with two big KB’s and some KxNL. Germinated for next round is BB, HazexBB,HazexC99, Sweet Skunk and Sweet Skunk x Haze. So far 4/5 seems to be the average germ rate. I think it’s too warm but I can’t get it under 28 with lights on. There are some very happy seedling though. One BB looks to be the ugly duckling so I’ve got my eye on it. Too many I know but I’ve got a second tent ready so I think we can do this. In the end I only want one of each with room to double up a couple. I’m going to mainline for 8 colas where I can. Has anyone tried this with the KNL? They look like they don’t give too much in the way of side branching.
Ok that’s all. Another week or so of curing and I’ll throw up some pics and smoke reports.
‍


----------



## southernguy99 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey Harry were any of those clones from peakseed or were they started from seeds, I got some some clones TSxC99, SSxC99 and KB I'm hoping my TSxC99 is the same as yours, sounds like it came out nice. mine were small clones 3" probably got them like 5 -6 weeks ago my TSxC99 and SSxC99 are all over 5 feet high and my KB's are 3.5 to 4 feet. they all had strong growth and look like they are going to yield good, their 1 week in flower.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 10, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> Hey Harry were any of those clones from peakseed or were they started from seeds, I got some some clones TSxC99, SSxC99 and KB I'm hoping my TSxC99 is the same as yours, sounds like it came out nice. mine were small clones 3" probably got them like 5 -6 weeks ago my TSxC99 and SSxC99 are all over 5 feet high and my KB's are 3.5 to 4 feet. they all had strong growth and look like they are going to yield good, their 1 week in flower.


Everybody is from seed except for the two KB. I talked to Mike about the TSxC99 as I had some really tall ones and it sounds like there’s a smaller more compact pheno which is what I had indoors. Outdoors I have one massive girl trained out to be 5 ft high and 4 feet wide. Also a Sweet C99 the same. Ill add a pic. Sweet C99 on the left, Texada Skunk x C99 on the right.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jul 10, 2020)

His TSxC99 grows itself. We had rain here in new brunswick everyday for week or two, they exploded way more than kush clones i got from around here.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 10, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> His TSxC99 grows itself. We had rain here in new brunswick everyday for week or two, they exploded way more than kush clones i got from around here.


They really do want to grow. They produce perfect clones as well


----------



## Zappa66 (Jul 10, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Everybody is from seed except for the two KB. I talked to Mike about the TSxC99 as I had some really tall ones and it sounds like there’s a smaller more compact pheno which is what I had indoors. Outdoors I have one massive girl trained out to be 5 ft high and 4 feet wide. Also a Sweet C99 the same. Ill add a pic. Sweet C99 on the left, Texada Skunk x C99 on the right.


When and at what light schedule did you start that tsxc99? Am I correct in thinking the tw adds some photo sensitive traits?


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 10, 2020)

One last photo before she gets the chop in the next day or so and the 3x3 is shut off for a few months.
SSxC99


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 10, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Everybody is from seed except for the two KB. I talked to Mike about the TSxC99 as I had some really tall ones and it sounds like there’s a smaller more compact pheno which is what I had indoors. Outdoors I have one massive girl trained out to be 5 ft high and 4 feet wide. Also a Sweet C99 the same. Ill add a pic. Sweet C99 on the left, Texada Skunk x C99 on the right.


Looking forward to seeing the gunny sacks of flower those will provide.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 11, 2020)

Zappa66 said:


> When and at what light schedule did you start that tsxc99? Am I correct in thinking the tw adds some photo sensitive traits?


I tried 11/13 for fun and gave them the full 56 days. Next time I’ll try another week as a comparison.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

Been 10 1/2 on 13 1/2 off for 3 years.


----------



## southernguy99 (Jul 11, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Everybody is from seed except for the two KB. I talked to Mike about the TSxC99 as I had some really tall ones and it sounds like there’s a smaller more compact pheno which is what I had indoors. Outdoors I have one massive girl trained out to be 5 ft high and 4 feet wide. Also a Sweet C99 the same. Ill add a pic. Sweet C99 on the left, Texada Skunk x C99 on the right.


Thanks for the info , my TSx99 and SSx99 are both taller plants, not a lot of stretch though in flower like I thought they might, My KB are smaller really nice compact plant.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

C99 is a little “Hot” sometimes for me and my friends. My wife loves the shit! More. More. More.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> C99 is a little “Hot” sometimes for me and my friends. My wife loves the shit! More. More. More.


I like the sounds of that! I haven’t sampled yet as there’s so little I’ll wait for a full cure but she smells amazing


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 11, 2020)

I’m getting close to the seven week mark with my C99 plants and they really look great. The buds are huge! The only thing that confuses me is that I really don’t think they smell like grapefruit nor pineapple. If I had to take describe the smell, I’d say both are like tropical cheesecake. Am I missing something here? Maybe I’m just not good at this.

It’s gotten all cloudy and rainy here, and suddenly everyone’s posting, lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

Heat Advisory until 11:00pm
Hotter all next week


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jul 11, 2020)

Lit the wood stove today, damp and cold on Van island.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2020)

Ran these 2 c99 to 62 days.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Ran these 2 c99 to 62 days.


Even at 62 days you are finding it "hot"? That's interesting. I would have thought it would have mellowed a bit.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2020)

I find it pretty snappy still but trykes took their time.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I find it pretty snappy still but trykes took their time.


I'm happily medicated on 59 day Cindy right now. I love this effect, but it's been part of my routine for a long time, so tolerance is likely a factor.
You should chop one around 49 or 50 days for your wife some time. That stuff messes with me a bit.
(Best part is I was low on empty jars and was combining some half full ones so the racey Cindy got mixed with some 'regular' before I realized what I'd done. D'oh!)


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 12, 2020)

All this C99 talk. I’m about to go burp some jars. I think you’ve all talked me into a sample some day 50. 
Nice rain yesterday here in ON. Finally. 5 rain barrels filled and Managed to top dress outdoor with fresh worm castings (and worms), alfalfa meal and a mix of Gaia Green grow and bloom along with some clover seed and fresh straw before it all started.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 12, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> All this C99 talk.


Reminded me of something. 
Just substitute "C99" every time you hear "eggs".


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2020)

I have run c99 to about 7 weeks most times


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 12, 2020)

Well I had one bowl which was fantastically smooth but it was the bong so taste will come later. Funny the Texada C99 was all back of my head and this C99 was right at the top. It made me want to use the word “cranium” haha. I was coming inside to say that an hour and a half ago but saw my KushBerry and trained her a bit and then saw some weeds on my lawn so well......I picked a 2 gallon pot full of this asshole weed I have. Lol. Sidetracked big time.
So I can still feel it quite a bit for only one good sized bowl. When I opened the jar I actually wanted to make my kids do a blind smell test my god it smells sooo pineappley!! Makes me pretty excited for my outdoor version.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 12, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I'm happily medicated on 59 day Cindy right now. I love this effect, but it's been part of my routine for a long time, so tolerance is likely a factor.
> You should chop one around 49 or 50 days for your wife some time. That stuff messes with me a bit.
> (Best part is I was low on empty jars and was combining some half full ones so the racey Cindy got mixed with some 'regular' before I realized what I'd done. D'oh!)


How are the trichs at days 40 or 50, versus day 59? I think I'm at day 46 with mine right now.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 12, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> All this C99 talk. I’m about to go burp some jars. I think you’ve all talked me into a sample some day 50.
> Nice rain yesterday here in ON. Finally. 5 rain barrels filled and Managed to top dress outdoor with fresh worm castings (and worms), alfalfa meal and a mix of Gaia Green grow and bloom along with some clover seed and fresh straw before it all started.


That's a great reminder for me...it seems like a good time to top-dress the backyard plants right now so that the nutes are available in a while.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 12, 2020)

C99, day 46f:


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> C99, day 46f:
> 
> View attachment 4622519


Wow those are looking fantastic!! Mine was ready at day 49 so your window is nearly open.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> How are the trichs at days 40 or 50, versus day 59? I think I'm at day 46 with mine right now.


When I was going to 59 days I never checked trichomes. I just waited until the flowers stopped swelling on the first couple, liked what I consumed, and kept harvesting at that point.

The ~50ish day ones I recently chopped were supposed to be seeded(but I pollinated too early) so I was looking for seeds. I took a bud to dissect and decided to 'scope it. They had amber so I harvested.

Personally, I think I'll keep going long with this cut most of the time. The racey stuff is fun, but not an everyday thing for me.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 13, 2020)

KNL 49f
small but cute


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 13, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> KNL 49f
> small but cute


Almost three months after my first Peak harvest, I was telling my wife last night that KNL is my fave of the ones we grew. It was my least favorite right after harvest, but with a good cure they're a really nice, chill-out smoke. Definitely will grow them again.

Nice job, HG, as always!


----------



## Snowback (Jul 13, 2020)

Kushberries healthy but stretching a little now in the 5th week of veg. Subtracted some red from my spectrum in order to help slow that down. Taking longer than average time to show sex. Nice smells! Thick stocks.


----------



## brandon112233 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## brandon112233 (Jul 14, 2020)

1st 2 c99 last one is northern skunk , bout 3 weeks left


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 14, 2020)

SSxC99 in the jars. 2 full quarts and one full pint. Pretty happy with that result. Very little leaf to trim and basically zero popcorn.

Just opened one of the quarts to check moisture and the fruity smell was there already.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2020)

“Illegal Smile” going on here right now!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 15, 2020)

So many strains in the room, some smell amazing, but my one and only Skunk Berry ... whoa ... it's unbelievably sweet and fruity. Last round's SB was pretty amazing, but this one beats it for smell. Might be the pheno or the better grow, not sure, but it's a pretty incredible smelling plant. Can't wait.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 16, 2020)

Anyone down for a little Kushberry vid? 
There are some decent bud shots a little later in the film. A few decent plant shots too. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-pXigrmkKo


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello,
I hope y'all are still healthy and reasonably happy.

Just wanted to make a quick post about PSBC Blueberry for anyone who is planning on giving it a try as I've gotten a few PM's asking about her. I figure I'll type this out once and save everyone time. 

This is only my own personal experience and I'm no expert, just a guy trying to figure this shit out, same as everyone else here. As I'm not planning to grow BB again for a while, here's a few notes from my grows before I forget everything.

Hempy style, passive hydro with coco/perlite on top and hydroton on the bottom.
Lights: screw in LED "bulbs" with the globe removed. 5000k @ 10w ea for veg, 3000k @ 15w ea for flower
Nutes: Maxibloom as a base with silica, magnesium sulfate, CaMg and KoolBloom powder added at various times in various quantities. TDS ALWAYS LESS THAN 800PPM. Keeping the TDS low is likely as important as any other factor.

There are numerous phenos in this line. Some will grow like most other plants. Some will be mutant freaks. This is genetic.

Blueberry colours and smells can be present in both the freaks and the "normals".

BB does not react well if the light is too strong, it will throw out foxtails forever, disguising the ripe flowers underneath. This also seems to affect smell and potency.
---------------------
That's about all I've learned. Best of luck with blueberry.
(I know all the regulars in this thread are cool and respectful. Anyone else who assumes because of this post that I am "blueberry tech support", additional help is available for $17.01/question, in advance.)


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 16, 2020)

In my two attempts at growing BB, all died the first time, while the second time they’re slower to grow than all my other plants, less productive and really finicky. They seem to simultaneously show deficiencies and toxicity.

Just my newb opinion here, but you’d have to really like BB to keep growing it, unless maybe you have a great pheno that you’d want to keep cloning.

Having said that, I’m looking forward to trying it out in a couple of months, and I’m going to try JOTI’s for comparison in the near future.

HGG, would you answer half a question for $8.50?


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 16, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> HGG, would you answer half a question for $8.50?


Like I said, all us regulars here are cool. Ask away and I'll answer if I'm able. I have gotten a lot of enjoyment from this thread and the discussions with the folks who post here. (I do resent you trying to fuck me out of 1/2 a penny though.)

I just don't want strangers to assume I am available on demand for any requests they may have because I tried to provide information one time. You'd think I wouldn't have to make such a statement but as you may have noticed, sometimes people on the 'net can act a little entitled. I speak from numerous frustrating experiences over the years.

(I also want to mention the people who PM'd were cool. I'm not trying to take passive aggressive shots at them with this post, just trying to head off future hassles.)


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 16, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I do resent you trying to fuck me out of 1/2 a penny though.


I was hoping you wouldn't notice, lol! Cheers.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 17, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I have gotten a lot of enjoyment from this thread and the discussions with the folks who post here.


Same. The PSBC thread is super positive. Not only the people between each other, but also the opinions of the seed bank itself. I can't recall the last time I read a comment that said bad things about the beans.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2020)

My wife is now a C99er!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2020)

Just up potted 2 Northern Berry into hot stuff for flower in 7 to 10 days. These are very much Indica leaning.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 19, 2020)

Who invited these weirdos to the party? One of three Blueberry mutants at day 53f. Vignette added for photographic drama. 
You can see some brown spotting on the leaves. This is such a tough strain for me to grow, but at this point, I'm thinking it'll make it to harvest.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> In my two attempts at growing BB, all died the first time, while the second time they’re slower to grow than all my other plants, less productive and really finicky. They seem to simultaneously show deficiencies and toxicity.
> 
> Just my newb opinion here, but you’d have to really like BB to keep growing it, unless maybe you have a great pheno that you’d want to keep cloning.
> 
> ...


Bb is a bitch but once you find what she likes she shines. For me hydro in cooler temps was the ticket. Dwc


----------



## brandon112233 (Jul 20, 2020)

42 days flowering c99 , getting pretty thick , 400w hps soil 12/12 from seed


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2020)

Just now loading bowl in Vapor Genie with 62 day C99


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 22, 2020)

One final shot of the KNL.
Harvest Day 58f


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> One final shot of the KNL.
> Harvest Day 58f


It looks really nice and reminds me a lot of the NL plants I currently have in my grow room. If that KNL is like the ones I grew out, there are some nice, thick buds going down the plant.

If you like KNL and NL, I think you might like JOTI's Purple Kush too (just based on the two plants I grew out a while ago). My room is at day 56f but still has some time left. Cindy and Dr. Seedsman CBD will probably get the chop on Sunday, day 60f.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 23, 2020)

I keep forgetting to mention the little Skunk Berry runt I flowered out was the green one. The purple I had set aside for outdoor turned out to be a male. This green pheno is definitely on the sativa side and it packs a nice punch. The two little bowls I just had were a very pleasant punch. I don’t even have a nug shot and those were the last two bowls unless there’s still a jar in my golf bag.
What I’ve really noticed is the massive changes during the cure. I didn’t expect changes in potency and I don’t see how levels could change but the overall effect certainly does. A lot. I
This is what’s left of the runt run after lots of sampling. Maybe some nug shots to come.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

I ran my own Northern Lights x Sweet Skunk for years and half would get black/purple and half just yellow some late. Effects and smell etc were all similar.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 23, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I think you might like JOTI's Purple Kush too


I've almost got that.

I have JOTI's OG Kush in veg and SSC Purple Kush in the vault. Do I get half points? Or at least that half penny you owe me?


----------



## sourshoes (Jul 24, 2020)

Kush x c99

3 weeks into flower, 5 gallon pot organic soil


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I ran my own Northern Lights x Sweet Skunk for years and half would get black/purple and half just yellow some late. Effects and smell etc were all similar.


That’s a nice sounding combo. Interesting that effects were the same. We just sampled NLxC99 tonight. My wife actually said “wow that’s nice, so smooth”. Rare compliments. This was my first NL cross and so far it’s a keeper. Shark Fest is good! Lol


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 25, 2020)

Morning growers! My apologies to whoever has answered this already but I didn’t see it. I have 2 beautiful Kush Berry clones entering week 3 of flower. Just curious on average run time. They are looking great so far. Room is being transformed for more flowering space. Pics to come


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 25, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Just curious on average run time


Checked my spreadsheet. It's been a while, but I was chopping around 8 to 8-1/2 weeks when I grew KB.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 25, 2020)

Good old blueberry weirdness. Here's a fan I just pinched off one of the C99xBB crosses. It's growing an inner ring of leaves. There are 9 leaves on the outer row with 3 developed leaves on the "inner row" with more emerging. Quite a few of the fans are showing some form of this.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 25, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Checked my spreadsheet. It's been a while, but I was chopping around 8 to 8-1/2 weeks when I grew KB.


That’s great thank you!


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 26, 2020)

I suppose this isn’t peak related but it’s a peak plant lol. I did post on another thread but you guys are really my only thread. Anybody know who this lad is? I suspect some kind of moth.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 26, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> you guys are really my only thread.


I can't help with the bug, but I can relate to this part. We've developed a bit of a sub-community here of really good folks. I have no clue if something about PSBC brought like-minded people together, or if it is just a fluke, but I very much appreciate this thread and y'all.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 26, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Good old blueberry weirdness. Here's a fan I just pinched off one of the C99xBB crosses. It's growing an inner ring of leaves. There are 9 leaves on the outer row with 3 developed leaves on the "inner row" with more emerging. Quite a few of the fans are showing some form of this.


So weird. Two of the three BB I have close to harvest have 5-fingered leaves. At 8.5 weeks the pistils are just starting to darken on one of them; I wouldn’t be surprised if they went over 11 weeks.

Next time I grow BB it’s going to be JOTI’s, just for comparison.

For any parties involved, I charge 0.5 cents for that info.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 26, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I can't help with the bug, but I can relate to this part. We've developed a bit of a sub-community here of really good folks. I have no clue if something about PSBC brought like-minded people together, or if it is just a fluke, but I very much appreciate this thread and y'all.


Yes, this is a great little corner of the internet!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 26, 2020)

Day 60 of 12/12 and finally seeing some amber trichs on one of my C99 plants, so the beer can-sized top buds are getting chopped tomorrow. My second C99 has no amber on the calyxes yes, so I’ll let her keep going. I’ve heard of some growers taking C99 to 9.5 or 10 weeks, so I think they’ll be fine with the longer-than usual flowering period. I don’t care for a lot of amber on these, just a little so they don’t end up as racy.

I posted a pic in my grow journal if you want to take a look, it’s a pretty impressive grower. Don’t want to double-post the pic here.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 26, 2020)

And yet again, more Blueberry weirdness. You can tell by looking at the leaves that it's been a tough one to grow. Of three plants, two smell like blueberry while one smells like blueberry muffins. I'm wondering if at some point in the next couple of weeks they'll actually turn blueish in colour.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 27, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Morning growers! My apologies to whoever has answered this already but I didn’t see it. I have 2 beautiful Kush Berry clones entering week 3 of flower. Just curious on average run time. They are looking great so far. Room is being transformed for more flowering space. Pics to come


I am about a week and a half behind you. I will be relying on you for such info


----------



## Snowback (Jul 27, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I am about a week and a half behind you. I will be relying on you for such info


I will repeat again just how thick they are. There is a short stocky girl (5 out of 9 were ladies) who seems almost mutated-ly thick. They seem a little sensitive to nitrogen as well, but that's not surprising considering the BB lineage. I have good hopes for them. I hope yours do well too.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Day 60 of 12/12 and finally seeing some amber trichs on one of my C99 plants, so the beer can-sized top buds are getting chopped tomorrow. My second C99 has no amber on the calyxes yes, so I’ll let her keep going. I’ve heard of some growers taking C99 to 9.5 or 10 weeks, so I think they’ll be fine with the longer-than usual flowering period. I don’t care for a lot of amber on these, just a little so they don’t end up as racy.
> 
> I posted a pic in my grow journal if you want to take a look, it’s a pretty impressive grower. Don’t want to double-post the pic here.


62 days on my last run c99


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 27, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I will repeat again just how thick they are. There is a short stocky girl (5 out of 9 were ladies) who seems almost mutated-ly thick. They seem a little sensitive to nitrogen as well, but that's not surprising considering the BB lineage. I have good hopes for them. I hope yours do well too.


My outdoor KB from seed sounds much like your mutant. Super thick. Because of this she was harder to train but she’s coming along. She got a later start outside as she replaced a big NS that turned out to be a dude. The indoor versions are clones I ordered so it’ll be interesting to see the variation. This pic was a few days ago after a training session.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 62 days on my last run c99


That's good to know. My other C99 looks like it's going to take a bit longer.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey all. 1st pictures is C99 x Timewarp x NL second is C99 x Haze both are at week 6 today. The C99 haze x timewarp x NL smell more northern light leaning . C-99 x Haze smells like bowl of fruity cereal love it, i will be picking up lot more haze strain after this run


----------



## JayGrow420 (Jul 27, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> That's good to know. My other C99 looks like it's going to take a bit longer.


any pictures of the other blueberries? I have a few going outside


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 27, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Hey all. 1st pictures is C99 x Timewarp x NL second is C99 x Haze both are at week 6 today. The C99 haze x timewarp x NL smell more northern light leaning . C-99 x Haze smells like bowl of fruity cereal love it, i will be picking up lot more haze strain after this run


Nice job, they look great!


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jul 27, 2020)

Last time i order from MJ he sent me these timewarp x NL seeds. Im guessing there all males could be wrong lol. He Wrote " a mix of breeding seeds "
Anyone else get some of these?


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 27, 2020)

JayGrow420 said:


> any pictures of the other blueberries? I have a few going outside


Sure, these are the other two.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 27, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Last time i order from MJ he sent me these timewarp x NL seeds. Im guessing there all males could be wrong lol. He Wrote " a mix of breeding seeds "
> Anyone else get some of these?


I received a mixed pack of “B Grades”. Correct me if I’m wrong here but these breeder packs are basically a pheno Hunt. You may find something special in there and call it your own


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jul 27, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> I received a mixed pack of “B Grades”. Correct me if I’m wrong here but these breeder packs are basically a pheno Hunt. You may find something special in there and call it your own


 Most definitely looking forward to see what he meant by "breeding seeds".


----------



## Snowback (Jul 28, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> My outdoor KB from seed sounds much like your mutant. Super thick. Because of this she was harder to train but she’s coming along. She got a later start outside as she replaced a big NS that turned out to be a dude. The indoor versions are clones I ordered so it’ll be interesting to see the variation. This pic was a few days ago after a training session. View attachment 4636410


Looks great. I love how plants veg outdoors.


----------



## brandon112233 (Jul 28, 2020)

Getting close on my c99s I think


----------



## JayGrow420 (Jul 28, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Sure, these are the other two.


nice! glad I didn't let them take up a huge amount of space with flowers like that.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 28, 2020)

brandon112233 said:


> Getting close on my c99s I think View attachment 4637418 View attachment 4637417


Looking good!
Can't tell a lot from the first pic, but the second is looking pretty close.

(I'm WnB vaping Cindy through a bong right now before going fishin' for the morning and while typing the above sentence she smacked me right on top of the head. I'm used to vape hits creeping up but this was not at all subtle. Niiiice)


----------



## brandon112233 (Jul 28, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Looking good!
> Can't tell a lot from the first pic, but the second is looking pretty close.
> 
> (I'm WnB vaping Cindy through a bong right now before going fishin' for the morning and while typing the above sentence she smacked me right on top of the head. I'm used to vape hits creeping up but this was not at all subtle. Niiiice)


Thx for the reply , had a branch break 2 days ago when I left the wife to take care of them while I was at camp lol quick dried and smoked it , result was very heady high , nice but not quite there yet gonna check it with the loupe tonight when lights turn on


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 28, 2020)

brandon112233 said:


> Getting close on my c99s I think


What are you going for, in terms of trichomes?


----------



## brandon112233 (Jul 28, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> What are you going for, in terms of trichomes?


 ideally I'd like 15 percent amber but this is my 1st time growing c99 so any suggestions are more than welcome


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2020)

I like about 15% amber also, especially if this is a Grower's first C99 run.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 28, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> going fishin' for the morning


Well fuck. 

Loaded up a fanny pack with a couple preloaded pipes, a couple doobs, lighter, and a container with a bit more weed for the fishing trip. Hopped on the mountain bike and rode half an hour down into the river valley, rigged up and started fishing. Had two good bites in the first couple minutes and then I reached for a hoot.
The fanny pack is not around my waist.

I tried to keep fishing, told myself there's lots more weed at home and I even have a little emergency stash in my fishing bag, but my mind started adding up the price of the pipes, the hassle of replacing the toker poker, etc. Then I remembered one of the pipes was one I'd made from a 15 year old piece of willow that I had harvested from this same river valley. I just couldn't relax and enjoy myself.

Maybe 10 minutes after getting there I was packing up and climbing up the steep bank. I rode home, backtracking in a few places when I couldn't recall the precise route I'd taken. No sign of the bag.

Walked in my front door, sweaty and annoyed, to see the fucking fanny pack right where I'd put it when I was putting on my backpack. 

Supposed to hit 31C today, followed by thunderstorms. Not sure if I'm ambitious enough to ride down again, the AC is feeling nice.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 28, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Well fuck.
> 
> Loaded up a fanny pack with a couple preloaded pipes, a couple doobs, lighter, and a container with a bit more weed for the fishing trip. Hopped on the mountain bike and rode half an hour down into the river valley, rigged up and started fishing. Had two good bites in the first couple minutes and then I reached for a hoot.
> The fanny pack is not around my waist.
> ...


Stoner moment #564324759


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 28, 2020)

JayGrow420 said:


> nice! glad I didn't let them take up a huge amount of space with flowers like that.


To be honest, the height of the plants make up for it, at least to an extent. My BB plants should harvest at least as much at my GSC and GDP, and far more than my Purple Urkle. I’ll be surprised if I’ll get an ounce off my PU, it’s that small. Skunk Berry looks like I’ll get a good amount.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 28, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Not sure if I'm ambitious enough to ride down again,


I went back down to the river. Managed 3 good walleye and one really nice one about 25" long. Also helped a young guy land his first ever walleye. He was a pretty happy fella. I love being there for experiences like that. Came home when the heat became unbearable.

It was actually a pretty eventful outing, but I'm melting and this is not a fishing board. Just thought I'd finish the tale of my day.


----------



## PlumbO (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey all, I’ve been lurking in this thread for a few months now. Such an incredible source of info!

For those of you who have grown PSBC NL before, do you recall how long it took to finish? And are you counting from flip or first signs of flowering? I realize there are many variables, but just looking for an approximation.

I am on my first ever grow and have two NLs and one mystery plant from a free pack of B-grade seeds in my tent right now, flipped 35 days ago. Pretty sure the random seed is BB based on the photos in this thread. Learning lots with these plants and perhaps I’ll post some photos at some point.

Thanks for any advice for this newb!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 28, 2020)

This is just based on my experience of three indoor grows, but for me, plants generally go for as many weeks as the breeder states if I count from the time I see the first signs of flowering. I know that others will say the opposite, and I'm not trying to argue anyone's viewpoint, it's just the way it's worked out for me, perhaps based on my grow style.

I have two of Peak's NL plants in my room right now which will be at 9 weeks of 12/12 tomorrow and most of my trichomes are clear. Few are cloudy and none are amber, so still a couple of weeks left. YMMV. Post some pics!


----------



## PlumbO (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I always assumed most breeder approximations are based off the start of flowering and not the flip. I am in no rush anyways, just wanted to see what people were averaging for harvest time since this is my first grow and have no idea what to expect. Thanks for the info on your grow, as it’s nice to have something to go off of. Please keep us updated!


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 29, 2020)

PlumbO said:


> Hey all, I’ve been lurking in this thread for a few months now. Such an incredible source of info!
> 
> For those of you who have grown PSBC NL before, do you recall how long it took to finish? And are you counting from flip or first signs of flowering? I realize there are many variables, but just looking for an approximation.


Re PSBC flowering times, this is the footnote that appears at the bottom of the seed listings:


_** Indoor flowering period refers to the time period between inducing flowering(12hrs light/12hrs dark) and harvest. Outdoor flowering period (harvest date) depends on many environmental factors. Latitude, growing techniques and abilities, weather, etc. Generally, figure a 8 week plant to mature in early Oct. and 9 week plant mid-Oct._

I have found this to be quite accurate, at least in my indoor garden(I'm too far north for outdoor without light dep.). Per my records, my last 2 PSBC NL were chopped on 58f and 60f.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 29, 2020)

There you go, PlumbO, the two sides of the coin. H G Griffin's plants mature faster than my own perhaps because of his grow style, or, I harvest later than he does (generally speaking), or both. All valid, it just depends on how you grow and when you decide to harvest.

Another thing to keep in mind is that how mature your plants are makes a difference. I _think_ that clones take less time than plants from seed because the plants are older. Even from seed, longer veg times mean a plant is more sexually mature at the onset of 12/12 which could affect flower times.

I saw some amber on my Northern Lights last night for the first time, so they should be done in a matter of days. This means a bit over 9 weeks for me this time around from flip.

Keep in mind that I'm fairly new to this game while HGG is a far more experienced, successful grower. If anything ... "what he said" should apply.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 29, 2020)

Some nice fading on the C99s. Here’s one, both plants look similar though. Looking forward to harvesting 8 big, fat colas.


----------



## Khyber420 (Jul 29, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Some nice fading on the C99s. Here’s one, both plants look similar though. Looking forward to harvesting 8 big, fat colas.
> 
> View attachment 4639004


Those are huge, nice work. I'm always battling mould when they get that size. What is your humidity at mid to late flower?


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 29, 2020)

It's always low for the temperature according to transpiration charts, I'm a bit under 50% right now but should probably be over 60%.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 30, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Those are huge, nice work. I'm always battling mould when they get that size. What is your humidity at mid to late flower?


Same here. This summer has been even above average for humidity in my area.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jul 30, 2020)

double bubbles today one for the boys lol.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Jul 30, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Some nice fading on the C99s. Here’s one, both plants look similar though. Looking forward to harvesting 8 big, fat colas.
> 
> View attachment 4639004


Tremendous!! Not sure I’ve used that one before lol. But seriously, wow. Well done


----------



## 2klude (Jul 31, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Some nice fading on the C99s. Here’s one, both plants look similar though. Looking forward to harvesting 8 big, fat colas.


Real nice... looking forward to your update. Love C99, haven't seen her in awhile.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 1, 2020)

Here's one of my Northern Skunks, day 66 of 12/12.
Amber on sunleaves, but not really on the calyxes yet, so I'm going to let her keep going. I haven't harvested anything from the room yet, including both my C99s.


----------



## LastHurrah (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello folks. I've been breezing through these pages since I found this thread... very inspiring (since I've got some goodies on the way from MJ). Anyone have a recent delivery to the US? I wonder how long it's taking with the VID slowing things down. It took quite awhile for my letter to get to him but it made it. If you're wondering what's on the way: NL, NS, C99, NL99, SS99.

Not sure when I'll get to poppin' these but anxious for the NL and the C99. I'm sure they'll be first up.

LH


----------



## hillbill (Aug 3, 2020)

My 2 Northern Berry are boys and are camping on the deck for now, very compact and robust

Planted 4 Northern Skunk with tails in blue Solos


----------



## Snowback (Aug 3, 2020)

5 KBs cruising steady at about 1 and a half weeks in. Not much to report at this point, other than thickness and nice stem rubs. Insane thickness. Even the leaves are thick and heavy leather. A couple phenos are starting to explode into stretch.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 3, 2020)

What I thought was effects of fungus gnat infestation indoors (now eradicated) turned out to be thrips. I’m all organic and half are in flower. I had already released some ladybugs so I’m hoping they can get to work. Any other organic suggestions that won’t kill the ladybugs?


----------



## Snowback (Aug 3, 2020)

Hmmm... no, nothing that would be organic.


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 3, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> What I thought was effects of fungus gnat infestation indoors (now eradicated) turned out to be thrips. I’m all organic and half are in flower. I had already released some ladybugs so I’m hoping they can get to work. Any other organic suggestions that won’t kill the ladybugs?


Nematodes and/or predator mites. Not sure if the ladybugs will eat the good ones though?


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 5, 2020)

I've had good luck with Lost Coast Plant Therapy for anything bug-related. It solved my spider mite issue last year and works well with fungus gnats. Highly recommended, it seems to work as advertised, and you can get a free 2 oz sample to try out.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks! I’ll check that out. Predator mites are something I’m going to look at for next years grows for sure.


----------



## shzbt (Aug 11, 2020)

Haze x C99 @ 55 from flip. Easy grow, smells C99ish but very low odor.



Haze x NL smells amazing but is a weird leafy runty thing. Maybe just a dud seed, will pop more eventually.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Aug 14, 2020)

Hey all friend of mine got a runt blueberry plant from peaks mixed pack and doesn't want it. My question is are runts worth making a mother to clone later ?


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 14, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Hey all friend of mine got a runt blueberry plant from peaks mixed pack and doesn't want it. My question is are runts worth making a mother to clone later ?


One of my two NL was a runt and had a low yield in the end, so my experience with runts is not a great one.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 14, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Hey all friend of mine got a runt blueberry plant from peaks mixed pack and doesn't want it. My question is are runts worth making a mother to clone later ?


Personally, I wouldn't. A mother should be healthy and robust. Using one that has already shown to be less than that is probably more trouble than it is worth.
At the very least, take a few cuts and flower out the mom. If the cuts are difficult to root or the harvest is less than impressive, cull without mercy.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 15, 2020)

Two months ago I’d say why not but after doing a “runt run” myself I’d say don’t waste your time. Ugly is one thing but runty is a time waster. One of mine yielded 7g’s. Still a quarter of weed you’d say but it took 8 weeks to flower


----------



## sourshoes (Aug 15, 2020)

Kush x c99 at 45 days

Fast finisher for sure.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Aug 15, 2020)

nice fun lol


----------



## Snowback (Aug 15, 2020)

HG,
How are your Kush Berries doing? They must be a little over 4 weeks in at this point. Mine are just over 3 weeks. Nice flower formation for 3 weeks. A little quicker than average.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 15, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> Kush x c99 at 45 days
> 
> Fast finisher for sure. View attachment 4654885View attachment 4654888


I like those types of staggered stacking patterns. When there is a nice gap between the buds on the branches, they don't get crowded in together which makes them often turn out to be nicer looking when they are finished and also discourages rot, which is always a concern in my coastal area.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 17, 2020)

Snowback said:


> HG,
> How are your Kush Berries doing? They must be a little over 4 weeks in at this point. Mine are just over 3 weeks. Nice flower formation for 3 weeks. A little quicker than average.


Harry was it you who has the KBs? Did I get mixed up?


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 17, 2020)

I do have a couple KB’s indoors and 1 out. They’re doing great. Really nice chunky buds. I am battling thrips so that may have slowed things a bit but I do seem to be winning. I have some lost coast plant therapy on the way but not sure if I’ll use it in the flower room.
Edit: They just started week 6. Super dense


----------



## sourshoes (Aug 17, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I like those types of staggered stacking patterns. When there is a nice gap between the buds on the branches, they don't get crowded in together which makes them often turn out to be nicer looking when they are finished and also discourages rot, which is always a concern in my coastal area.


Makes trimming easy too. 

I haven't had much luck ever growing long buds. Maybe its the genetics I'm growing. My c99 from Peak made big flowers and my Northern Skunk was decent too but not like I see from others.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 17, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> I do have a couple KB’s indoors and 1 out. They’re doing great. Really nice chunky buds. I am battling thrips so that may have slowed things a bit but I do seem to be winning. I have some lost coast plant therapy on the way but not sure if I’ll use it in the flower room.
> Edit: They just started week 6. Super dense


Thanks for the pics. That gets me stoked. Yes, it does have the look of finishing dense, as do the ones I have. I am also predicting that (mine) will have a relatively quick finishing time. Mine are still too young and generic-looking to make predictions but the one in your pic looks like she leans toward the purple kush, at least as far as looks go, which is good. I think that I would ideally want basically a purple kush with a blueberry flavor and smell.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 17, 2020)

Yours reminds me a little of this one, which I found somewhere else in the forum a while ago. Yes, she is a Peak Seeds BC kushberry as well.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 17, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Thanks for the pics. That gets me stoked. Yes, it does have the look of finishing dense, as do the ones I have. I am also predicting that (mine) will have a relatively quick finishing time. Mine are still too young and generic-looking to make predictions but the one in your pic looks like she leans toward the purple kush, at least as far as looks go, which is good. I think that I would ideally want basically a purple kush with a blueberry flavor and smell.


Yes that’s exactly what I was hoping to find in terms of pheno. I can’t wait to run it again in some bigger pots.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 18, 2020)

Snowback said:


> HG,
> How are your Kush Berries doing? They must be a little over 4 weeks in at this point. Mine are just over 3 weeks. Nice flower formation for 3 weeks. A little quicker than average.


Hey,
I think there was a misunderstanding somewhere, I don't have any KB going. IIRC, someone asked about KB finishing times and I responded with numbers from my notes. I did chop a lovely little KNL recently.

Most of what I have going now are my own crosses. The first female of the C99 x BB (both PSBC) is about a week and a half into flower, along with some of my White Widow x PSBC NL, and the last of the White Widow fems from the vault.

In veg are a few more WWxNL, a C99, a Skunkberry backcross and a Neville's Haze from Nirvana. The NH was the last fem seed from my original flurry of buys way back in the very beginning. Other than a few autos, my collection is now all regs, which makes me happy.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 18, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I did chop a lovely little KNL recently.


Love that one, let us know how she smokes. Nice seeing all the crosses you’ve been working with!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 18, 2020)

Blueberry from outer space. This is one very weird looking plant. I'm terrified to ingest this one.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 18, 2020)

The buds are really pretty on this BB, but the leaf health has been an issue from late veg onwards. I can't take a pic that does any justice to how nice looking the buds are, this is about the best I can do. It smells very nice!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 18, 2020)

I never thought I'd say this, but I would grow BB again, as long as the high is good. I don't know how healthy I'll be able to keep them the next time around, but I feel I can do better by being more attentive to top-dressing and responding quicker to leaf issues than I have in the past.

I was really scared of overfeeding them, because that's the reputation they have, but in an organic grow, I think that once they get some size to them, it's business as usual.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2020)

Just realized I used Peak Seeds BC before this thread was started


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 20, 2020)

I trimmed a C99 today and it's in mason jars. I got 71g dry from one plant, which may not be a lot to many of you but for me it's a new personal record. That's 2.5 oz. It's a great strain to grow!

My other C99 gave me 52g, so I've got 123g of it happily waiting to be consumed.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Aug 20, 2020)

Christmas is coming early this year boys lol... New Updated Menu of spring sale


----------



## superman123 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Christmas is coming early this year boys lol... New Updated Menu of spring sale


I’m so happy to see him doing well and expanding his business 
The new options look awesome


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 21, 2020)

The Haze seems really cool, I can't wait to see what new crosses he comes up with using it!
I'd pounce on Skunk Berry Haze and Northern Skunk Haze seeds!


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 21, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Christmas is coming early this year boys lol... New Updated Menu of spring sale


Thanks for this. I had to go fish the email out of the spam folder.

I see he's dropped the price. That's good for customers I guess, but also an indication it may not be taking off like he'd hoped. That sucks, I'd love to see Mike make a bundle from his work.


----------



## shawn75can (Aug 21, 2020)

I received my PeakSeedsBC order today & couldn’t be more satisfied as it contained some freebies plus delivery was within a week. I’m in Canada also. Beans soaking already. Thank you Mike J.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 21, 2020)

Didn’t get any update email


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Didn’t get any update


Same. I got an updated clone menu but not seeds


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 21, 2020)

Totally confused.
Are we talking about his clone email or is there a separate seeds email? The clone prices are exactly the same as in his email from last May.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Aug 21, 2020)

Same price as may for clones. One of each might be nice little breeding project this winter


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 21, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Same price as may for clones. One of each might be nice little breeding project this winter


I was thinking it’s hard to pass up a cut of that C99. And sorry I saw you mention a Skunk Berry Haze and knew I hadn’t seen that. Not used to reading so many posts at once haha


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 21, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> I was thinking it’s hard to pass up a cut of that C99. And sorry I saw you mention a Skunk Berry Haze and knew I hadn’t seen that. Not used to reading so many posts at once haha


I mentioned Northern Skunk Haze and Skunk Berry Haze as strains I'd love to see, because Mike's working with a Haze now.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Thanks for this. I had to go fish the email out of the spam folder.
> 
> I see he's dropped the price. That's good for customers I guess, but also an indication it may not be taking off like he'd hoped. That sucks, I'd love to see Mike make a bundle from his work.


That might be a loyalty thing. I just checked the website and it's still 40 dollars. As for his business, we can help him out a little by posting good reviews when warranted.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 22, 2020)

Snowback said:


> That might be a loyalty thing. I just checked the website and it's still 40 dollars. As for his business, we can help him out a little by posting good reviews when warranted.


I was talking about the clone prices. It was $100 for 4 and now it's $80.

As for pushing Mike's stuff online, I've been pumping his tires every chance I get for years.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I was talking about the clone prices. It was $100 for 4 and now it's $80.
> 
> As for pushing Mike's stuff online, I've been pumping his tires every chance I get for years.


Same here, harvesting pollen from 2 identical Northern Berry now. 4 Northern Skunk will get veg up pot from Solos today.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 22, 2020)

Just opened a fresh jar of Cindy. This one has been curing since April. There was a hint of bubblegum when I cracked the seal and when I break a bud it's pineapple with a little bit of copenhagen snuff.





----------------------
Started yesterday with SSxC99 and had a very productive day. I'd see a task and jump into it. It's a very clear-headed and motivating buzz for me. I'm really hoping the C99xBB cross is able to combine the up/motivating high of Cindy with the happy/pleasure enhancing effect of Blueberry.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2020)

I get a distinct bubblegum flash from C99 from time to time


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Just opened a fresh jar of Cindy. This one has been curing since April. There was a hint of bubblegum when I cracked the seal and when I break a bud it's pineapple with a little bit of copenhagen snuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve always liked the sounds of the C99xBB cross and I can’t agree more with the SSxC99. It’s a great daytime smoke and can get as big as you let her outdoors.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 22, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I mentioned Northern Skunk Haze and Skunk Berry Haze as strains I'd love to see, because Mike's working with a Haze now.


Yeah I totally misread and figured I’d missed an email since his reply to the clone email went to my junk. I have this beautiful pineapple C99 mother I was going to try to keep but now this one of his sounds like a keeper. Forgot to ask what pheno this one is. I ended up ordering 2 C99 and 2 Haze. No room and no business getting more plants to look after but what do you do


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 22, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Totally confused.
> Are we talking about his clone email or is there a separate seeds email? The clone prices are exactly the same as in his email from last May.


You are correct. I never made a purchase, but I thought I recalled the initial price being $100 for 4. I just went back and checked and it was indeed 4 for $80. Cool, I'm happy being wrong about that, especially if my other assumption is also incorrect. 

edit: I think all of our various misconceptions have been cleared up. There was one email re clones, with no price change and with no new seed offerings.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2020)

After I searched m6 trash and junk


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m going to try to reveg one of my BB plants, I don’t want to lose this one.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Aug 22, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Same. I got an updated clone menu but not seeds


Seeds just give him a shout out, seed menu is always changing. last time i order he had these up for grabs.
Unlisted strains...

Cinderella99 (C99)- well tested, very good
- fast flowering, compact sativa, fruity -
unique
- true to it's reputation, google it.

Texada Skunk x C99 - untested

Kush x C99 -early tests, excellent

SC(SSxC99) x Northern Lights - untested

NLxC99 - great reports, one very good run myself


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 22, 2020)

^^That was the highest grossing Canadian made film for a very long time^^

"It's crooked. You been screwing around corners?"


----------



## Snowback (Aug 22, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I was talking about the clone prices. It was $100 for 4 and now it's $80.
> 
> As for pushing Mike's stuff online, I've been pumping his tires every chance I get for years.


Ahhh... I see.... I didn't even know that he did that. I'm just an old-fashioned seed man!


----------



## Snowback (Aug 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Same here, harvesting pollen from 2 identical Northern Berry now. 4 Northern Skunk will get veg up pot from Solos today.


Oh yeah, when I first came here I remember seeing you on some of the oldest threads for Peak. You're Grandfathered in for OG of Peakseeds forum posters.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 22, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I’m going to try to reveg one of my BB plants, I don’t want to lose this one.


I was going to mention to you... If you go onto their site and look at grower pics, there is a pic of BB that really reminds me of yours. It's right near the bottom.



PeakSeedsBC



It's just nice to see that consistency.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 23, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Seeds just give him a shout out, seed menu is always changing. last time i order he had these up for grabs.
> Unlisted strains...
> 
> Cinderella99 (C99)- well tested, very good
> ...


Thanks man! I’ve got a pretty good chunk of the menu I just misread a post. Was a bit high. That “google it” comment is where it all happened. I was already searching for the pineapple pheno. Now I can’t stop lol


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Aug 23, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> ^^That was the highest grossing Canadian made film for a very long time^^
> 
> "It's crooked. You been screwing around corners?"


just watched it stone with my nephews last night not dry eye in the house


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 23, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> just watched it stone with my nephews last night not dry eye in the house


I'm thinking last time I saw it was 83-84ish, but it was a big part of my teens. Good on ya for passing it on to another generation.

"can we please call it a tallywacker?"


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 23, 2020)

Back on topic, here's my c99xBB on day 16 of flower.






She's looking more Cindy than blueberry by a long shot. I'm thinking she'll be done fairly quickly as well, maybe ~8 weeks.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 23, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Back on topic, here's my c99xBB on day 16 of flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely looks like my C99’s. Looks great!! Was BB the father? I’ve been looking at some longer flowering sativa strains and wondering if a male C99 would shorten them up, which is I suppose exactly what Mike has been doing with the C99 and the BB. Just never together. The WW x C99 really interests me as well.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 23, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Was BB the father?


I learned from the PSBC site that the way to list a cross is Mother x Father. For example, a C99xBB differs from BBxC99. (if it turns out that is incorrect, that's cool, I'll just blame MikeJ  )
So yes, the BB is the father.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 23, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I learned from the PSBC site that the way to list a cross is Mother x Father. For example, a C99xBB differs from BBxC99. (if it turns out that is incorrect, that's cool, I'll just blame MikeJ  )
> So yes, the BB is the father.


Yes same here. It makes sense but I’ve never heard if that’s the standard.


----------



## southernguy99 (Aug 23, 2020)

Have any of you grown out the Kush Berry, I got a couple clones right from Peak, shorter plant , not a very big yielder nice tight buds, frosty, but very little smell, have you guy seen the same, Their just about ready to come down , so i'll see what there like after cure.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 23, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I was going to mention to you... If you go onto their site and look at grower pics, there is a pic of BB that really reminds me of yours. It's right near the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bit of a crazy strain, but if you can find one like that in a pack of 10, it seems like it might be a good score.
I won't know about the effects for some time, but she's a beauty and has a nice smell to her.
Thanks for the link. You're right, it's very similar to the one I've got here!


----------



## LastHurrah (Aug 23, 2020)

LastHurrah said:


> Hello folks. I've been breezing through these pages since I found this thread... very inspiring (since I've got some goodies on the way from MJ). Anyone have a recent delivery to the US? I wonder how long it's taking with the VID slowing things down. It took quite awhile for my letter to get to him but it made it. If you're wondering what's on the way: NL, NS, C99, NL99, SS99.
> 
> Not sure when I'll get to poppin' these but anxious for the NL and the C99. I'm sure they'll be first up.
> 
> LH


I forgot to post that I got my package from Peakseedsbc.com

It took an agonizing 40 days from the day I dropped my letter and money order in the mail here in California, but it made it... with the usual impeccable stealth. Peak got it done for me again!

LH


----------



## shzbt (Aug 23, 2020)

My Peak NL x Haze. Looks a bit weird, smells fantastic.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 25, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> Have any of you grown out the Kush Berry, I got a couple clones right from Peak, shorter plant , not a very big yielder nice tight buds, frosty, but very little smell, have you guy seen the same, Their just about ready to come down , so i'll see what there like after cure.


That's different from my KBs, which came from seed. I currently have 3 females going and all 3 of them totally stink. Two of them are very blueberry-ish in smell and the other one is skunky sweet kush. They are about 4 and a half weeks in. One has quite large buds, the other two are more modest in size.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 25, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> She's looking more Cindy than blueberry by a long shot.


18 f
I was feeding and defoliating and unintentionally stuck my nose right above a flower. She may look like Cindy but the smell is heavily on the berry side. Super sweet but without the too-sweet, rotting fruit smell C99 sometimes has. This is an amazing aroma and I hope she holds on to it.
Everything is looking really good as she gets ready to come out of the stretch and start fattening up. The node spacing has me hoping for some big ol colas. 
Having the first female of this cross be a keeper is almost too much to hope for, but my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 25, 2020)

Snowback said:


> That's different from my KBs, which came from seed. I currently have 3 females going and all 3 of them totally stink. Two of them are very blueberry-ish in smell and the other one is skunky sweet kush. They are about 4 and a half weeks in. One has quite large buds, the other two are more modest in size.


My clones seem to smell heavily on the berry side and they are definitely chunky. Very happy with the size for a 5 gal pot


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2020)

Collecting pollen from a couple Northern Berry boys right now.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Collecting pollen from a couple Northern Berry boys right now.


You looking to stabilize the cross, or just having fun?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> You looking to stabilize the cross, or just having fun?


Chucking only, take a cross or two and a couple chucks, been having this fun for 8 years or so.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Chucking only, take a cross or two and a couple chucks, been having this fun for 8 years or so.


Nice.
Your post got me thinking so I checked and I haven't grown NB since 2017. I may have to correct that. I never did do that one justice and always meant to circle back.

Tangentially related:
I decided a while ago that I wouldn't buy any more seeds until I had grown out at least one girl of everything I have now. I still look at listings occasionally but whenever I start thinking about specific traits I might want to pick up I realize I have something similar already in the vault: indicas from heavy narcotic to more happy/chill and stinky to sweet berry, there's tasty hybrids with many untapped traits, and powerful racy sativas with harvest times ranging from 7 week Cindy to some African that will go 3 or 4 months.
...and then there are all the interesting potential crosses, plus strains that I dishonoured as a noob that deserve a fair run now that I have some experience.

I guess I'm saying I'm afraid MikeJ will have to put off buying his latest yacht if he's waiting on my next purchase.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 26, 2020)

c99xBB 19f





And a little under-bud:


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2020)

Made my own NL x SS years ago that produced short stocky plants with big firm nugs, half the plants would turn n black/grape color late.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 27, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> c99xBB 19f
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stacking pattern and good thick branches. Looks great!


----------



## Snowback (Aug 27, 2020)

OT:

BTW, HG, I notice your leds. I like to use Screw-in leds for my veg. I recently read that there are SIL bulbs now with 160 lumens per watt. They are made by a Euro company called V-Tac Evolution. I would only be interested in the 4000k, which are always sold out when I check. Here is the page, just in case you might not have heard of them and are curious. I could cut my veg wattage by almost a third if I could get my hand on some of these. They have plenty of 3000k in stock.






V-TAC LED Bulbs | V-TAC UK


Order now from our complete range of high quality, long-lasting, and energy-saving LED bulbs with different shapes, base types, watts, lumens, and more to meet any lighting requirement.




vtacexports.com


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 27, 2020)

Snowback said:


> OT:
> 
> BTW, HG, I notice your leds. I like to use Screw-in leds for my veg. I recently read that there are SIL bulbs now with 160 lumens per watt. They are made by a Euro company called V-Tac Evolution. I would only be interested in the 4000k, which are always sold out when I check. Here is the page, just in case you might not have heard of them and are curious. I could cut my veg wattage by almost a third if I could get my hand on some of these. They have plenty of 3000k in stock.
> 
> ...


Thanks Snowback.
I actually use SILs for everything, mostly the Costco ones. ~10w 5000k for veg, ~15w 3000k for flower and consistently harvest well over 1gr/w.

Also, my mom cabinet usually only has one 10w 5000k, though I can add a few more if required. SILs are a small scale growers best friend, imo.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 27, 2020)

Day 49 for this Cindy. I think I’ll let this one get to 56 just to see how this weeks growth goes.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 27, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Thanks Snowback.
> I actually use SILs for everything, mostly the Costco ones. ~10w 5000k for veg, ~15w 3000k for flower and consistently harvest well over 1gr/w.
> 
> Also, my mom cabinet usually only has one 10w 5000k, though I can add a few more if required. SILs are a small scale growers best friend, imo.


Yeah, they are great. It's nice how they can be modded so easily. In winter, for example, I take some of them out and add in halogens for extra heat. I also sometimes mix in CFLs if I want to ease in a fresh transplant. You can change your spectrum anytime you want by changing out bulb types. They are a very useful tool to have in the grow-box. These new 160 lumens/watt models are going to be great once they become more widely circulated. Most of our current SILs only have about 100-110 lumens per watt.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Aug 27, 2020)

2 growers choice lol


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Aug 27, 2020)

refund


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 28, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> refund


I've missed your wobbly-pop posts.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2020)

So I won a pack of Useful Pre 2000 Black Domina x Hashplant Haze freebies from @JBCSeeds. Got 2 Northern Berry boys and they had a party with that girl. Hoping for the best, lots of individual Northern Lights in that mix.
Chuck on!


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 28, 2020)

I’m really leaning towards the idea of keeping a C99 and a BB male and letting them flower once everyone else is finished. Might be fun to pollinate the odd branch next year.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 28, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> I’m really leaning towards the idea of keeping a C99 and a BB male and letting them flower once everyone else is finished. Might be fun to pollinate the odd branch next year.


Hard to go wrong there.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2020)

I put boys out back starting end of July to flower, don’t tak3 much attention to make pollen, cut a few buds and bend over plate for 2-3 days. By 2nd week in August they will be producing.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Aug 28, 2020)

Don't buy growers choice roi e 680 2 refund light garbage product . Got new light yesterday dam thing trips the master controller like last one. be warned lol. They even let me keep the other broken light now i got 2 broken lights what a joke lol.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 30, 2020)

What do you guys think here? Seems like plenty of amber here on the Kush Berry but it’s only day 52F


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 31, 2020)

I know it isn't the standard practice, but I rarely look at trichs to determine harvest, so I won't offer an opinion there. I just wanted to say those are great photos!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2020)

Probably chop anytime on personal preference, some plants I have seen will 30% amber and about the same clear. Other plants will show most all cloudy. Others transition quickly from clear to amber with little time in cloudy stage.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks fellas. Both answers are perfect. I wasn’t going to check trichs this time at all I was just gonna to do the full 56 days. My concern was how fast they can change so thank you to both! I’ll chop on day 56 as planned and that will be my KB baseline.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 31, 2020)

Only 1 of my 3 kushberries looks like it will go longer than 56 days. The other two are starting to show the first signs of slowing down at just under 6 weeks. Seems like it might generally be a relatively quick-finishing variety. The 3rd one looks like it will need possibly quite a while longer, but it's massive!


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 3, 2020)

treat of the week no pickles


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 3, 2020)

nice friday


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 4, 2020)

The C99 x BB is about halfway though flower and still thriving. The trich coverage on the leaf surfaces is thick af and the buds are growing. Can't wait to see how the calyx(calyxes? calyxii?) develop. I have an old White Widow fem that I flipped the same day and it looks like hemp in comparison.

I also rooted a cut from the Cindy keeper a while back with the vague plan of making some more seeds and just now realized I have some C99xBB pollen in the freezer, so there's another backcross I will be making. Rather than trying to hit different branches with different pollen and control that clusterfuck I'll just dust the whole plant with one type.

I wish I had a separate room or building just for chucking. There are just so many possibilities but each step takes so much time and in a small place there is only so much that will fit. Ah well, I shall carry on as best I'm able.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 4, 2020)

It's been pretty humid here in recent times and I have paid the price. My largest-budded KB had rot starting on the largest top at just over six weeks. So I cut off all four of the tops on this particular girl and will just finish up the secondary growth, which to be positive also looks pretty nice. My other two KBs both seem unaffected so far (knock on wood). It seems that all three of these girls will be above average for yield and the one that I had to cut the tops off of ,  , would have been massive.
Two of them are also developing a nice purple coloring to some of the calyxes. If they finish nice, I will put up some nug shots to the forum.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 4, 2020)

Snowback said:


> It's been pretty humid here in recent times and I have paid the price. My largest-budded KB had rot starting on the largest top at just over six weeks. So I cut off all four of the tops on this particular girl and will just finish up the secondary growth, which to be positive also looks pretty nice. My other two KBs both seem unaffected so far (knock on wood). It seems that all three of these girls will be above average for yield and the one that I had to cut the tops off of ,  , would have been massive.
> Two of them are also developing a nice purple coloring to some of the calyxes. If they finish nice, I will put up some nug shots to the forum.


Kushberry from a few years ago


----------



## sourshoes (Sep 6, 2020)

Skunkberry lady


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 6, 2020)

Looking nice and healthy, @sourshoes.


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 7, 2020)

Day 31f of the C99 x BB F1.
Because I was starting up again, as opposed to putting a plant into a perpetual flower tent, I gradually decreased the light for a week or so before hitting 12/12. I am counting from the first day of 12/12, but have no idea how the gradual light change has affected the process.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 9, 2020)

Peak Seeds Northern Lights

A couple of them turned out frostier than I expected. Picked up a couple pks of his Blueberry too, and like already mentioned above, I’m thinking about crossing it with Cinderella 99 except I’d be using C99 from Bros Grimm.


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 12, 2020)

Five days later, 36f. Putting on some weight, though this photo doesn't really show that. :


----------



## hillbill (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks like 4/4 Northern Skunk are girls. One has been slow since germinating and runty will be culled. Final up pot today. This will be fun and so will the chuckin.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Sep 14, 2020)

Well get a load of this broad! Anybody recognize her?
Also a couple shots of Kush x NL with a nice fade going into 48 hours dark tomorrow morning along with some others.


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 15, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Well get a load of this broad! Anybody recognize her?
> Also a couple shots of Kush x NL with a nice fade going into 48 hours dark tomorrow morning along with some others.
> View attachment 4684057View attachment 4684066View attachment 4684070View attachment 4684073


I'd know that ugly dame anywhere. 
Miss BB may be homely, but she puts out.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Sep 16, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I'd know that ugly dame anywhere.
> Miss BB may be homely, but she puts out.


Ha! I had a feeling she might be the crinkly lady I’ve heard so much about. I only got 2/5, the other is more normal looking but smaller.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2020)

Blueberry twists me all out of shape.


----------



## inhalehappysmoke (Sep 19, 2020)

I have a few blueberry males 3 weeks into flower dropping sacs on the floor like crazy but no pollen to be found. Are they usually late to develop pollen?


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 19, 2020)

inhalehappysmoke said:


> I have a few blueberry males 3 weeks into flower dropping sacs on the floor like crazy but no pollen to be found. Are they usually late to develop pollen?


I've harvested a few Peak BB males and they were like any other male, in my experience: +/- day 20 the sacs start opening and dropping the yellow.

I only had normal, non-mutant males. Not sure if I've ever seen a mutant BB male, now that I think about it. Hmm, food for thought.


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 21, 2020)

What happened to @GiovanniJones ? Did he outgrow us Peak nerds?


----------



## Snowback (Sep 21, 2020)

Heh heh... I think he is on IG, but you know how it goes... some people come, some people go.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 22, 2020)

The eggs are in the basket (clones) lol. Second order peaks all are alive and well.


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 22, 2020)

Here's the 3x3 with its typical 4 plant count from a few days ago. All but rear left have Peak genes. Front left is the C99xBB I'm most exited about. The little Cindy front right was pollinated a couple days ago.


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 22, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> The eggs are in the basket (clones) lol. Second order peaks all are alive and well.


What did you get?


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 22, 2020)

Sweet Skunk x C99
Texada Skunk x C99
Northern Berry
Northern Skunk
Cinderella99
AHaze seeds replacement for haze clones
Skunk berry was replacement for kush northern lights clones
Ordered kush northern lights and haze berry also but he said could be a while before they ready


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 22, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Sweet Skunk x C99
> Texada Skunk x C99
> Northern Berry
> Northern Skunk
> ...


Nice. Never did try any of the Texada line.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 22, 2020)

Its my favorite to grow, in full bloom love with the plant monster yields. Amazing what this plant will do in rainy seasons look out


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Sep 22, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Sweet Skunk x C99
> Texada Skunk x C99
> Northern Berry
> Northern Skunk
> ...


Did you get a replacement for clones? I lost both haze clones


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 22, 2020)

lost clones never yes there is replacement out of stock


----------



## Snowback (Sep 23, 2020)

How did your Kush berry turn out Harry? I ended up with one in the end. The other 3 were culled or given away for various reasons. In a couple weeks I'll put up a couple bud shots. It finished purple and green in about 9 weeks.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Sep 24, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> What happened to @GiovanniJones ? Did he outgrow us Peak nerds?


Lol, not at all, I'm here!
I've been so busy with work that I haven't been posting much online, both here and on IG.
Cheers!


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 24, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Lol, not at all, I'm here!
> I've been so busy with work that I haven't been posting much online, both here and on IG.
> Cheers!


Good to hear you're doing well and are still around. Cheers! 


Edit: Is there a cannabis user's version of "cheers"? If not, we need to coin one.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey all, got second package today and all survive again. Not really sure how mike does is clones but 100 % success here. Really crazy how they can survive from Nanaimo B.C to New Brunswick canada.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Sep 24, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Hey all, got second package today and all survive again. Not really sure how mike does is clones but 100 % success here. Really crazy how they can survive from Nanaimo B.C to New Brunswick canada.


How have you been transitioning them into your room? Not sure if I drowned them in the new soil but my own clones have been doing great.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 24, 2020)

I got one of each he offered, 2 of the NL/SS and 2 of NL/BB. 
Here are the surviving 7. Square pot is NL/BB, the other one is compost. 
All have done well except the NL/ BB.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Sep 25, 2020)

Snowback said:


> How did your Kush berry turn out Harry? I ended up with one in the end. The other 3 were culled or given away for various reasons. In a couple weeks I'll put up a couple bud shots. It finished purple and green in about 9 weeks.


I am loving the Kush Berry! I managed to be patient and wait for a full two weeks before smoking a joint but I also did some pressing once it was dried. Dabs were nice but not as much of a sedative as I had hoped but yeild was great. Munchies definitely kicked in. Rolled 3 dubes for a round of golf and my oh my they were all I could smell the whole time. The smoke was amazing. Tastey and smooth. Very nice hybrid buzz.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 25, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> How have you been transitioning them into your room? Not sure if I drowned them in the new soil but my own clones have been doing great.


Got them in humidity dome for couple days spray twice with coconut juice get those roots going lol


----------



## Grow Harder (Sep 25, 2020)

Just ordered some blueberry from peak. I used a credit card tho. I emailed mj and he said they're otw but I've know the site to be cash or money order only. Anyone else order with a card yet?


----------



## Snowback (Sep 26, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> I am loving the Kush Berry! I managed to be patient and wait for a full two weeks before smoking a joint but I also did some pressing once it was dried. Dabs were nice but not as much of a sedative as I had hoped but yeild was great. Munchies definitely kicked in. Rolled 3 dubes for a round of golf and my oh my they were all I could smell the whole time. The smoke was amazing. Tastey and smooth. Very nice hybrid buzz.


Glad to hear it. Yeah, nice smells for sure. It's so humid right now that I think it might be a few weeks at least until it gets dry enough to sample. Crazy Northwest coastal weather.


----------



## Grow Harder (Sep 26, 2020)

Grow Harder said:


> Just ordered some blueberry from peak. I used a credit card tho. I emailed mj and he said they're otw but I've know the site to be cash or money order only. Anyone else order with a card yet?


Anyone?


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 26, 2020)

Grow Harder said:


> Anyone?


I think most of us are Canadian and just use email money transfers. I've never made a CC purchase from Peak.

If you are worried about whether Mike sent your order, don't. He is trustworthy.


----------



## Grow Harder (Sep 26, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I think most of us are Canadian and just use email money transfers. I've never made a CC purchase from Peak.
> 
> If you are worried about whether Mike sent your order, don't. He is trustworthy.


Nuff said . Thanks for the response


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2020)

Hillbill is not Canadian, CC is most welcome. Not used it yet.


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 26, 2020)

Little day 50 tester of the C99xBB


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Sep 26, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Little day 50 tester of the C99xBB


Looks delicious!!


----------



## JayGrow420 (Sep 26, 2020)

definitely follow his indoor/outdoor advice for strains. I put 6 female blueberries outside and wound up having to kill all of them. They hadn't even started flowing yet and its late September lol. plants looked great though


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 28, 2020)

Sorry to spam the thread with the same ol' plant, but I'm so excited for this upcoming harvest. 
A few days later, C99xBB 52f.




C99xBB 52f


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 28, 2020)

Very jealous looks amazing !!!


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 28, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Very jealous looks amazing !!!


Thanks man, it's appreciated. 
Harvesting a plant I grew is awesome, but harvesting a plant where I chose the parents, collected the pollen from the dad and applied it to the mom, harvested the seeds and am now growing and harvesting the progeny is such a cool feeling. 
I think I could have happily been a farmer, had I taken another path.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 29, 2020)

If that's spam, then keep on spamming!


----------



## H G Griffin (Sep 29, 2020)

Snowback said:


> If that's spam, then keep on spamming!


Anyone doesn't like it, blame @Snowback. He enabled me.  

Here's the tester after drying for a day. Vaped some, and so far the taste and affect are as lovely as the smell.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Sep 29, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Thanks man, it's appreciated.
> Harvesting a plant I grew is awesome, but harvesting a plant where I chose the parents, collected the pollen from the dad and applied it to the mom, harvested the seeds and am now growing and harvesting the progeny is such a cool feeling.
> I think I could have happily been a farmer, had I taken another path.


Looks amazing man congratulations!!! It’s a passion


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Sep 29, 2020)

Well here she is. The lady who led me to PeakSeedsBC. She really started showing signs of flower around July 20-25 so I thought she might have finished earlier than she did based on her indoor clones, thus I’d say I shorted her one last feeding but she smells amazing and her trichomes were cloudy so I chopped her. Fellow growers....my Cinderella99 Pineapple pheno in all her glory.


----------



## Couchland (Sep 29, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Well here she is. The lady who led me to PeakSeedsBC. She really started showing signs of flower around July 20-25 so I thought she might have finished earlier than she did based on her indoor clonesView attachment 4699260, thus I’d say I shorted her one last feeding but she smells amazing and her trichomes were cloudy so I chopped her. Fellow growers....my Cinderella99 Pineapple pheno in all her glory.


 Very nice!! Outdoors is quite an adventure.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 30, 2020)

What a beast!


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 30, 2020)

Two peak clones died today... Timewarp c99 and Northern berry we had proper funeral lol


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 30, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Two peak clones died today... Timewarp c99 and Northern berry we had proper funeral lol


I ordered 4 more for the 2 I lost. 6 more just just arrived today.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 2, 2020)

@H G Griffin That's spectacular, such a nice breeding and growing job overall. Can't want to hear how she smokes!

I'm thinking of what to put in my grow room this winter and Kush Northern Lights keeps whispering her name to me. I like them all but I really like that one. So chill and uplifting.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 3, 2020)

I finally have some pics of the Kush Berry. Not very dense and rather fox-tailed, but very fragrant and colorful with a nice dusting of trichs. The smoke is thick and reminiscent of Blueberry. I am pleased with it. I would definitely do another pack of Kush Berry any day. I think that with a little luck there could be found something very special in those beans. 

* I added a little green nug of something else in the bottom right just so you can see the purple expression of the KB in more contrast.


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 3, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Well here she is. The lady who led me to PeakSeedsBC. She really started showing signs of flower around July 20-25 so I thought she might have finished earlier than she did based on her indoor clonesView attachment 4699260, thus I’d say I shorted her one last feeding but she smells amazing and her trichomes were cloudy so I chopped her. Fellow growers....my Cinderella99 Pineapple pheno in all her glory.


Awesome brother!! That’s what I’m looking for now, Pineapple C99.
And these pics of the Blueberry C99 look really tasty too! I’m hoping that I can get some made soon.
Blueberries and Pineapple, how could you go wrong?


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 3, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I finally have some pics of the Kush Berry. Not very dense and rather fox-tailed, but very fragrant and colorful with a nice dusting of trichs. The smoke is thick and reminiscent of Blueberry. I am pleased with it. I would definitely do another pack of Kush Berry any day. I think that with a little luck there could be found something very special in those beans.
> 
> * I added a little green nug of something else in the bottom right just so you can see the purple expression of the KB in more contrast.
> View attachment 4702452View attachment 4702453


Those are beautiful, @Snowback!


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 3, 2020)

Harvest weekend:


----------



## Snowback (Oct 4, 2020)

I return the same compliment to you!


----------



## MicroHaze (Oct 4, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> Kush x c99 at 45 days
> 
> Fast finisher for sure. View attachment 4654885View attachment 4654888


Hey Sourshoes - these look great! How was the finished product?


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Oct 5, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> @H G Griffin That's spectacular, such a nice breeding and growing job overall. Can't want to hear how she smokes!
> 
> I'm thinking of what to put in my grow room this winter and Kush Northern Lights keeps whispering her name to me. I like them all but I really like that one. So chill and uplifting.


KNL will likely be on my list as well. I only harvested 30g’s of prime buds but it is a fantastic smoke. Has a hint of chocolate in the jar. Didn’t put me to bed but I slept great when it was time.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Harry Bonanza (Oct 6, 2020)

Here’s some Texada Skunk x Cinderella99 colas hanging on day 5. These are just the tops of the tree.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 6, 2020)

thick!


----------



## Snowback (Oct 6, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


>


I will always fondly remember his "Mr. T" skit from the '80s. Hint: NSFW


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 8, 2020)

Here's a pollinated branch of Cindy on 41f. Getting excited to add a couple new crosses to the vault.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 11, 2020)

Another note on KNL, which has come up a few times lately. A friend has it growing in her backyard. It's very ripe looking, more so than any of the plants in my own backyard, and has no PM whatsoever in the cool, wet, southern-Ontario weather. For that alone, I'd consider putting one in my backyard next summer.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Oct 11, 2020)

KNL is my favorite night time strain right now from peaks. When i vape it in my mighty vaporizer very orange citrus with hints chocolate.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Oct 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Another note on KNL, which has come up a few times lately. A friend has it growing in her backyard. It's very ripe looking, more so than any of the plants in my own backyard, and has no PM whatsoever in the cool, wet, southern-Ontario weather. For that alone, I'd consider putting one in my backyard next summer.


That’s excellent information thank you!. Without hesitation she’s got a spot as my outdoor indica. The cut I have cured definitely smells of chocolate in the jar and has an amazing sedative effect.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Oct 13, 2020)

KushBerry outdoor. What a fun plant to grow. Amazing fruity terps. Structured out of steel it seemed but prone to PM as advertised although I hear it was a bad year I had none on SSC99, TSC99 or C99. That being said I sprayed her with Lost Coast Plant Therapy and everything seems fine. Also did my first bud wash. I’ll report more on that when she’s dry


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Oct 14, 2020)

Does peak still sell C99?


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 14, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> Does peak still sell C99?


Yup, just gotta email him and ask. 

The webpage hasn't been updated forever so I guess word of mouth and through his email list is his primary way of updating info. I don't do instagram or any of that, so no idea if he has any other online presence.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 14, 2020)

I think he just doesn't list c99 due to still working with it or out of respect from how he acquired them. I remember him explaining it to me but I have forgotten exact details.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 15, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> KushBerry outdoor. What a fun plant to grow. Amazing fruity terps. Structured out of steel it seemed but prone to PM as advertised although I hear it was a bad year I had none on SSC99, TSC99 or C99. That being said I sprayed her with Lost Coast Plant Therapy and everything seems fine. Also did my first bud wash. I’ll report more on that when she’s dry View attachment 4713526View attachment 4713525


I see that yours also showed the purple expression. I shared around my KB to various friends and family and they were pleased with it. Overall worth the effort to grow it.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 15, 2020)

Btw, it looks like you also have a nice swimming pool. I'm jealous!


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Oct 16, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I see that yours also showed the purple expression. I shared around my KB to various friends and family and they were pleased with it. Overall worth the effort to grow it.


It has definitely become a favourite around here but I think I’ll keep her to indoors next time. Great potential with her structure it’s just the PM issues for this climate.


----------



## sourshoes (Oct 17, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> Hey Sourshoes - these look great! How was the finished product?


Nice smoke. Great smell, and quite potent. Still vaping it now it's my go to.


----------



## sourshoes (Oct 17, 2020)

Skunkberry at 31 days. Was neglected for awhile but she's come around nicely.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 17, 2020)

She's looking great @sourshoes. 

Coincidentally, I just loaded a bowl of SB in the bong before opening up this thread. Such nice smoke. I need to run her again soon, along with KB and KNL.


----------



## sourshoes (Oct 17, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> She's looking great @sourshoes.
> 
> Coincidentally, I just loaded a bowl of SB in the bong before opening up this thread. Such nice smoke. I need to run her again soon, along with KB and KNL.


Hows the high?


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Oct 17, 2020)

If i don't have time to smoke skunk berry i eat it lol


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 17, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> Hows the high?


Re today, it's about the seventh different type I've consumed, so I it just kind of blended in with the rest.  

As a generality, it's a really good, up high. It makes music more profound and comedy more funny. PSBC BB seems to enhance both sativas and indicas, in my experience. I really like SB, and my own C99xBB crosses have been great as well.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 17, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Re today, it's about the seventh different type I've consumed, so I it just kind of blended in with the rest.
> 
> As a generality, it's a really good, up high. It makes music more profound and comedy more funny. PSBC BB seems to enhance both sativas and indicas, in my experience. I really like SB, and my own C99xBB crosses have been great as well.


Oooh, I'm going to have to crack open my new Skunk Berry very soon. As soon as you mention music, you've got my attention.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Oct 17, 2020)

eat it


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 19, 2020)

It's not from Peak, but I don't have a separate journal here, so I'm going to share a (gasp) non-PSBC photo. This is an old Neville's Haze freebie that came with an order years ago. This is after 51 days of flowering.
I'm hoping she'll be done by Xmas.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Oct 19, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> It's not from Peak, but I don't have a separate journal here, so I'm going to share a (gasp) non-PSBC photo. This is an old Neville's Haze freebie that came with an order years ago. This is after 51 days of flowering.
> I'm hoping she'll be done by Xmas.


Wow, I'm going to keep track of this one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Snowback (Oct 20, 2020)

51 days?! crazy!


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 20, 2020)

Snowback said:


> 51 days?! crazy!


At the beginning, I was checking the timer, looking for light leaks, trying to figure why it wouldn't flower. Then an indica in the same space started budding right on schedule. Eventually this one began the transition, but it's going to go 4 months, I'm thinking.
If you zoom in, it has many many bud sites. If I can keep her happy it should be a pretty big harvest.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 20, 2020)

Stumbled across a forgotten classic last night. It's too good to share with the riff-raff in the What Are You Listening To? thread, but not for the PSBC crew :


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Oct 20, 2020)

HG for you 



 my river


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Oct 20, 2020)

restigouche river
rocky n terminator fished here


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 21, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> restigouche river
> rocky n terminator fished here


Nice river. Do you guys have stripers there? I'm from NS and have lots her


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 21, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> HG for you
> 
> 
> 
> my river


That's your home water? Sweet!


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Oct 21, 2020)

We catch stripe bass off beach at night using mackerel as bait. The place were i fish bass at has this sign at the road me laugh every time.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Oct 21, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> That's your home water? Sweet!
> 
> My relative works at salmon barrier nice to know to when salmon are running lol hint hint.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 21, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> We catch stripe bass off beach at night using mackerel as bait. The place were i fish bass at has this sign at the road me laugh every time. View attachment 4721143


Too funny. I buy herring for a company from caraquet


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Oct 21, 2020)

Small world lol... Caraquet shrimp and smelts are the best around here by far.


----------



## TurboTokes (Oct 21, 2020)

Anyone running anything new from Mike? Ive been running his c99 strains and have nothing but good smoke, just curious if anyones run any of his current offerrings

In about a month Im going to start some of the texada crosses


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 21, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Small world lol... Caraquet shrimp and smelts are the best around here by far.


Too funny. I don't think I've ever seen it written down, but I've worked with boys from Caraquet. There and Tracadie are the names that stuck with me. Had a foreman on nights at Suncor a few years back from Caraquet, though he'd just moved to Quebec. Worked with half of Tracadie on an emergency shutdown at Syncrude around that time, too.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 21, 2020)

TurboTokes said:


> Anyone running anything new from Mike? Ive been running his c99 strains and have nothing but good smoke, just curious if anyones run any of his current offerrings
> 
> In about a month Im going to start some of the texada crosses


Haven't seen an email update for a while. I've got some of the SSxHaze. That's the newest of his work in my collection. Haven't grown any yet, though.

I keep hearing good stuff about his Texada, but as it was bred for outdoor, I've never tried any of those crosses.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2020)

NIghts of cleaning Smelt with a spoon


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Oct 21, 2020)

TurboTokes said:


> Anyone running anything new from Mike? Ive been running his c99 strains and have nothing but good smoke, just curious if anyones run any of his current offerrings
> 
> In about a month Im going to start some of the texada crosses


I've got clones of his haze, and C99. Still vegging. Might flower them soon. Shit, I got all the clones he had to offer. And all still vegging.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 22, 2020)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I've got clones of his haze, and C99. Still vegging. Might flower them soon. Shit, I got all the clones he had to offer. And all still vegging.


How is the haze looking? He said the haze he chose for the SS crosses would shorten the SS 10 week flower time, so I'm interested to see how such a short flowering haze turns out.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Oct 23, 2020)

I'll get some pictures when she moves into flower. Not much sativa caracturistics, standard looking hybrid leafs, not like SS, or C99. 
I'm using LEDs for my first go. So things are moving sower than normal. 2x65w HLG lights. Not enough for my 2x4 veg space(might order 1more) but my hydro bill loves them already.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 23, 2020)

thecosmicgoat said:


> 2x65w HLG lights. Not enough for my 2x4 veg space


Looking forward to the photos. 

I had my HLG-65 in my veg 2x2 and found it insufficient. I added another 60 watts of SILs in there and it made a huge difference. IMO, if you raise the 65 high enough so the footprint covers the space, the intensity is lacking. Your idea of putting three in your 2x4 is a good one.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Oct 23, 2020)

TurboTokes said:


> Anyone running anything new from Mike? Ive been running his c99 strains and have nothing but good smoke, just curious if anyones run any of his current offerrings
> 
> In about a month Im going to start some of the texada crosses


I ran the Texada Skunk x C99 outdoors and she was a beast with beautiful buds and a great daytime high. Jury is still out on pressing flower. Ive got a Haze x C99 with amazing structure going into week 3 of flower as well as a Haze Berry that I didn’t top.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Oct 23, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> I ran the Texada Skunk x C99 outdoors and she was a beast with beautiful buds and a great daytime high. Jury is still out on pressing flower





Kp sunshine said:


> Nice river. Do you guys have stripers there? I'm from NS and have lots her


I grew up in the Annapolis Valley, also have family in Miramichi NB, some famous fishing there as well. In Ontario now


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 24, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> I grew up in the Annapolis Valley, also have family in Miramichi NB, some famous fishing there as well. In Ontario now


Don't see many of these in Ontario


----------



## sourshoes (Oct 24, 2020)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I'll get some pictures when she moves into flower. Not much sativa caracturistics, standard looking hybrid leafs, not like SS, or C99.
> I'm using LEDs for my first go. So things are moving sower than normal. 2x65w HLG lights. Not enough for my 2x4 veg space(might order 1more) but my hydro bill loves them already.


2 65s in a 2x4 to veg should be plenty.


----------



## sourshoes (Oct 24, 2020)

Skunkberry day 38


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Oct 24, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> 2 65s in a 2x4 to veg should be plenty.


Probably, mostly trying to keep environmental issues under control. Too cold, too dry. Hard to get temps above 75°, and rh 40-50%. I'm replacing a 600w mh.
I still might get a 3rd and build a frame for all 3.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Oct 24, 2020)

Peak seeds cloned haze, vegging along.


----------



## sourshoes (Oct 25, 2020)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Probably, mostly trying to keep environmental issues under control. Too cold, too dry. Hard to get temps above 75°, and rh 40-50%. I'm replacing a 600w mh.
> I still might get a 3rd and build a frame for all 3.


 Gotcha. They definitely need to be warm to fully preform.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Oct 26, 2020)

dam covid were fucked lol campbellton today


----------



## Snowback (Oct 27, 2020)

fkn covid


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


>


Wow that looks promising. Bet there's a nice sweet smell to that flower!!


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 30, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Wow that looks promising. Bet there's a nice sweet smell to that flower!!


Thanks  . I took the photo when I noticed the trichs on the leaf stem below the flower. 
It's my C99xBB cross, named Polar Berry, on 31f


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 30, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Thanks  . I took the photo when I noticed the trichs on the leaf stem below the flower.
> It's my C99xBB cross, named Polar Berry, on 31f


Nice cross, I made a Super Silver Hashplant x Headbanger to pass out. Pollen chucking is fun.

I noticed you run what looks like cobs on rails. I'd like to try them Your plants always look great anytime you post


----------



## Snowback (Oct 31, 2020)

Cool man. Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 31, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice cross, I made a Super Silver Hashplant x Headbanger to pass out. Pollen chucking is fun.
> 
> I noticed you run what looks like cobs on rails. I'd like to try them Your plants always look great anytime you post


Thank you for the kind words. Pollen chucking is indeed a ton of fun. 
I actually grow under screw-in, off the shelf LEDs, in DIY frames.

The only "grow" light I use is an HLG65, everything else is SILs.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Oct 31, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Pollen chucking is indeed a ton of fun.
> I actually grow under screw-in, off the shelf LEDs, in DIY frames.
> 
> The only "grow" light I use is an HLG65, everything else is SILs.


I did my seeds and clones under screw ins. Always thought of building a unit for my 2x4 veg closet, but ended up buying the hlg 65 also. Definitely not disappointed with those.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 31, 2020)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I did my seeds and clones under screw ins. Always thought of building a unit for my 2x4 veg closet, but ended up buying the hlg 65 also. Definitely not disappointed with those.


I've had a SIL rig in my main flowering tent for a few years now. I have the old roleadros in the closet for emergencies, but have no interest in upgrading my lights. I'm very happy with what I harvest in both quality and quantity.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 31, 2020)

SILs are very useful in many applications. Also always easy to replace or to change wattage/spectral distribution. I love them in my CAB and they keep seedlings short and stocky.


----------



## sourshoes (Nov 1, 2020)

Skunkberry 45 days


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 1, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> Skunkberry 45 days


That is a beautiful frost factory, @sourshoes !


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 1, 2020)

No frost on the Neville's Haze yet, though there is progress. I think last post was 51f. Here she is 10 days later.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 1, 2020)

i got good news and 
i got bad new


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 1, 2020)

the boy will figure it out


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 2, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> the boy will figure it out


Sometimes I try to picture the scene as you are typing your "altered state" posts. It makes me chuckle. 

I hope your Monday is as fun as your Sunday apparently was, Grassalot.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 2, 2020)

Covid is in my home town 6 total cases now , my goal is to stay pickled


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 2, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Covid is in my home town 6 total cases now , my goal is to stay pickled


I get it. There are new cases here daily, often among staff at various grocery stores, and new breakouts at hospitals/care home/schools on a regular basis.

I've basically reduced my personal contacts to two people. Then a few days ago the instruction from the medical folks was to reduce our contacts by 25%, so I texted my two people and asked them each to remove a limb.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 3, 2020)

LOL getting little crazy for population we have of 300. Same here just my uncle is allowed in my bubble. Went from partying on the beach with a fire every night to quarantine blows lol.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 3, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> LOL getting little crazy for population we have of 300. Same here just my uncle is allowed in my bubble. Went from partying on the beach with a fire every night to quarantine blows lol.


I'm not a very sociable person but even I feel a little isolated sometimes. For truly social people, this must be really, really awful. From my years of working and being friends with people from Atlantic Canada, I know community and family tend to be a far bigger part of life there than out here in always-hustling, fuck-your-neighbor-over-for-a-dollar Alberta. The loss or reduction of that support system has to suck too.

Yesterday was a great social recharge for me. The weather was warm for November, so I went river fishing. (it isn't about how many you catch, shut up, don't ask  )

Not only did I have a fantastic time breathing fresh air and washing my lures, I met a few very interesting people and we had very enjoyable, socially distanced conversations. I can now go back to being a happy hermit for a while.

Edit: too many "great"s, synonyms added


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 4, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I'm not a very sociable person but even I feel a little isolated sometimes. For truly social people, this must be really, really awful. From my years of working and being friends with people from Atlantic Canada, I know community and family tend to be a far bigger part of life there than out here in always-hustling, fuck-your-neighbor-over-for-a-dollar Alberta. The loss or reduction of that support system has to suck too.
> 
> Yesterday was a great social recharge for me. The weather was warm for November, so I went river fishing. (it isn't about how many you catch, shut up, don't ask  )
> 
> ...


Everyone loves our East Coast Lifestyle. We enjoy the simple things in life and don't get too worked up when shit goes sideways. 
Sitting on the beach watching the sun set on the Northumberland Strait is nice!! PEI is off to the right in the pic


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 4, 2020)

Little cross I made a few years back using Peaks Kushberry as the dad. It was R2 x Kushberry. Had some nice fast finishing pheno's in this cross that were tasty and potent. Some like this pic finished August 30


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 4, 2020)

Been long time since i had a bowl of r2 or freezeland very popular in moncton N.B


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 4, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Everyone loves our East Coast Lifestyle. We enjoy the simple things in life and don't get too worked up when shit goes sideways.
> Sitting on the beach watching the sun set on the Northumberland Strait is nice!! PEI is off to the right in the pic


I'm looking at a map and trying to figure out your point of view for that shot. You on Cape Breton or around Antigonish?

It's weird, I've heard so many tales of life on The Rock and CBI and in New Brunswick but don't have any real understanding of the actual geography and how it's all connected. I've heard about life as a lobster fisherman, about working in the Irving Refinery, about going up the road to the Anglo town looking for fights one weekend and scrapping in the local reserve town the next, about kitchen parties(my absolute favorite thing about East Coast Culture), about crazy excursions and underage drinking on Saint-Pierre, and a million other stories that have fueled my appreciation but it's hard to visualize the land, as it is so very different from what I know.

The map of the West is so much easier to learn.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 4, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> I'm looking at a map and trying to figure out your point of view for that shot. You on Cape Breton or around Antigonish?
> 
> It's weird, I've heard so many tales of life on The Rock and CBI and in New Brunswick but don't have any real understanding of the actual geography and how it's all connected. I've heard about life as a lobster fisherman, about working in the Irving Refinery, about going up the road to the Anglo town looking for fights one weekend and scrapping in the local reserve town the next, about kitchen parties(my absolute favorite thing about East Coast Culture), about crazy excursions and underage drinking on Saint-Pierre, and a million other stories that have fueled my appreciation but it's hard to visualize the land, as it is so very different from what I know.
> 
> The map of the West is so much easier to learn.


I live where the ferry runs between NS and PEI. I work in the lobster industry so I get to enjoy working around the water, so it's a great gig. I lived in Moosejaw for s bit so I understand the geography in the prairies.
Although everyone calls us all newfies from the maritimes, we aren't. If you've met a real Newfie you'd already know they are one of a kind and the finest of people.

I haven't tried freezeland but heard of nice cuts years ago.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 4, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> everyone calls us all newfies


I have more class than that. I don't even call a Newfoundlander a Newfie unless we are friends and I'm sure it's cool. I have seen first-hand for decades the bullshit you East coast guys put up with out here.

The only time I pull the "ah, you're all Newfies" line out is when I'm fucking around with someone from Ontario. People from the Centre of the Universe HATE that. 



Kp sunshine said:


> If you've met a real Newfie you'd already know they are one of a kind and the finest of people.


I am endlessly in awe of the kindness and generosity of Newfoundlanders. A recent example to come to mind was on a night shift refinery shutdown. A very small group of us from various companies and trades were going through Site Orientation, including Gordon, a gentleman from Cameroon who was on his very first industrial job. Our courses ended sometime after midnight and we were informed we were done for the night.

Gordon had no preparation, was staying in Calgary, a 4 hour drive away, had expected to work a full shift and was generally in a very new and uncomfortable situation with nobody answer to his questions or provide guidance.

Well, you are rarely without a friend if there are Newfoundlanders around. Two fellas, Tom and (I feel like an ass but don't recall the second guy's name) picked up on the situation and right away offered this man a bed for the night. They didn't know him, could barely understand him, but that didn't matter. They saw a man that could use a hand, so they extended theirs without even thinking. They weren't going out of their way or doing some big altruistic act, they were just being Newfoundlanders.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2020)

sourshoes said:


> 2 65s in a 2x4 to veg should be plenty.


Oh yeah, I got two in a 2 x 4 and its kicking ass. Vegging 10 plants, full tent, with plenty of vigor.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 4, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Been long time since i had a bowl of r2 or freezeland very popular in moncton N.B


Have never tried freezeland myself but the R2 is something else. I often wonder how it would hold up to some of the big cuts potency wise.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 4, 2020)

just like r2 u will know lol


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 4, 2020)

b unt


----------



## Snowback (Nov 5, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Everyone loves our East Coast Lifestyle. We enjoy the simple things in life and don't get too worked up when shit goes sideways.
> Sitting on the beach watching the sun set on the Northumberland Strait is nice!! PEI is off to the right in the pic


cheaper real estate too. The west is pretty much fkd at this point for people who were not grandfathered in.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 5, 2020)

Real estate here selling like crazy all people from Ontario. My sister in Nova scotia feels forces to buy new house cause they selling like so much.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 5, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Real estate here selling like crazy all people from Ontario. My sister in Nova scotia feels forces to buy new house cause they selling like so much.


Yup I looked at a 5 acre lot 7 grand. It sold for 15 real fast. Signs go up one day and people are buying above asking price without looking


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 5, 2020)

Snowback said:


> The west is pretty much fkd at this point for people who were not grandfathered in.


I have a feeling there are going to be a lot of 2500 square foot houses selling for a deep discount in the next year or so in Alberta. Lots of $80,000 pickup trucks and ATVs and 5th wheels, too.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 6, 2020)

Just sold my renegade 1000 last month. Gonna look for side by side next summer.


----------



## PeakSeedsBC (Nov 9, 2020)

I just joined and sponsored this site. I’ve been reading it for years.
First thing I wanted to do was get on this thread and thank all of you for supporting me over the years.
Thank you very much! Happy customers are the greatest reward.


----------



## Canoe Head (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi Mike! I made an account a few day ago as well, I will take it as a conspicuous sign as I love your work! Thanks for being one of the greatest Canadian breeders IMO. 

Cheers


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 9, 2020)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> I just joined and sponsored this site. I’ve been reading it for years.
> First thing I wanted to do was get on this thread and thank all of you for supporting me over the years.
> Thank you very much! Happy customers are the greatest reward.


Thank you.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 9, 2020)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> I just joined and sponsored this site. I’ve been reading it for years.
> First thing I wanted to do was get on this thread and thank all of you for supporting me over the years.
> Thank you very much! Happy customers are the greatest reward.


Great good to see my first breeder source!
Must be 7 or 8 years ago!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 9, 2020)

Sorry about the quality of the pic.
2 Kush x C99 showing a leaner to each side. I'm glad I popped 2 to check this cross out. Kinda neat when you see a squat kush grow. I had some sweet pheno's in Kushberry I'd love to have again.
Peaks gear is in with 2 Headbanger F2(my fav sour pheno which only gave me 6 seeds)
2 Bohdi Space Monkey
2 Bohdi Gorilla Ghani
4 Bohdi Sunshine Daydream
I like the character Mikes gear brings


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 9, 2020)

Nice to see you here @PeakSeedsBC . I've wondered if you lurked about, seeing what we've managed to grow with your genetics. 
Any surprises in what you've read and seen pictured here? Any tips?

I hope all is well out on the left coast. Other than 10 months of rain per year, you guys have it pretty nice out there.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 9, 2020)

OG Kush pretty much changed what Kush means to stoners. Some of us old folks think of Hindu Kush laandrace from the Hindu Kush Mountaibs. Short and squat with leaves so wide the leaflets overlap. Full bleed Indica.


----------



## KL1250 (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome Mike ! Bout time


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 9, 2020)

hillbill said:


> OG Kush pretty much changed what Kush means to stoners. Some of us old folks think of Hindu Kush laandrace from the Hindu Kush Mountaibs. Short and squat with leaves so wide the leaflets overlap. Full bleed Indica.


I associate kush with landrace too. Last time I had a pheno like you described was in Kushberry. I had to cut those huge fans out to let light down. Vegged like Sour bubble or slower but the smoke was worth it. Very smooth thick lung expanding smoke.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 9, 2020)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> I just joined and sponsored this site. I’ve been reading it for years.
> First thing I wanted to do was get on this thread and thank all of you for supporting me over the years.
> Thank you very much! Happy customers are the greatest reward.


Thanks for doing what you do.
I'm glad to see you in on your own thread like some other craft seed producers. You should have a few pics to share for us diehards!!


----------



## MicroHaze (Nov 9, 2020)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> I just joined and sponsored this site. I’ve been reading it for years.
> First thing I wanted to do was get on this thread and thank all of you for supporting me over the years.
> Thank you very much! Happy customers are the greatest reward.


Really nice to see you on here. Going to do another PSBC run soon. I’m really thinking about that BB x Haze.

Cheers!


----------



## Snowback (Nov 9, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Great good to see my first breeder source!
> Must be 7 or 8 years ago!


Same here. He was the first time I ever bought seeds NOT from a physical store. I was a little nervous!


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 9, 2020)

Peaks came through for me every time never disappointed. Some times Mike we get little too happy on here lol Cheers Mike.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 9, 2020)

Whole bunch of peak in there. TS,SSC99, NS, C99, haze, KN, and some NB in veg.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2020)

Peak is apart of Rollitup now go give a welcome




__





Global celebration sale


PeakSeedsBC is sending a 50% bonus in all orders. Mention Rollitup and receive a 100% bonus. Thank you from Canada.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 10, 2020)

Sirgrassalot next summer be like


----------



## solakani (Nov 12, 2020)

sunni said:


> Peak is apart of Rollitup now go give a welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More dets needed on celebration sale. Will the 100% bonus offer be the same strain?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 12, 2020)

solakani said:


> More dets needed on celebration sale. Will the 100% bonus offer be the same strain?


He will give you whatever you want for a free pack. I've been dealing with him for years and he's a great guy. Everything he sells is solid and easy to grow. Inbred lines are true and his hybrid's are vigorous. The price is great too. If you don't like what you get I would buy you a new pack myself.


----------



## solakani (Nov 12, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> He will give you whatever you want for a free pack. I've been dealing with him for years and he's a great guy. Everything he sells is solid and easy to grow. Inbred lines are true and his hybrid's are vigorous. The price is great too. If you don't like what you get I would buy you a new pack myself.


Thanks. Sounds solid.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 12, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> If you don't like what you get I would buy you a new pack myself.


You know... uhhhh.... I didn't really like my last pack of Peak.......


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Nov 13, 2020)

My first run of Peaks genetics, Northern Skunk and Kush Skunk just before sexing and flowering.


----------



## solakani (Nov 13, 2020)

> My first run of Peaks genetics, Northern Skunk and Kush Skunk just before sexing and flowering.


Nice canopy. Guessing 20 x 1 gallon pots in a 2x4 tent at 28 days since sprout?


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Nov 13, 2020)

solakani said:


> Nice canopy. Guessing 20 x 1 gallon pots in a 2x4 tent at 28 days since sprout?


Thank you, 2 Gallon in a 3x4 tent and yes somewhere around 28 days or so.


----------



## solakani (Nov 13, 2020)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Thank you, 2 Gallon in a 3x4 tent and yes somewhere around 28 days or so.


Thanks for the info. It will help to right size my grow plan.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

Chopped 2 Smallish NS with apparent root issues with none of ten other plants affected. 67 days mostly cloudy and amber trichs in each scope shot, taking up much less water this week. Upon inspection the roots look quite normal. Scents are very Piney and strong earthy topsoil. 
They have faded to yellow then a dark purple with even a few calyxes themselves going purple. Mid hybreed in visible traits.


----------



## solakani (Nov 14, 2020)

Reactions:TWest65 and Ph3n0Typ3 Thanks. Woohoo! I am in. Happy to be part of this family.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 15, 2020)

A friend of mine who's tried pretty much everything I've ever grown told me today that Northern Berry is a favorite strain for playing guitar. He said that it doesn't hit too hard but gets him into a good zone for playing music.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 16, 2020)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> I just joined and sponsored this site. I’ve been reading it for years.
> First thing I wanted to do was get on this thread and thank all of you for supporting me over the years.
> Thank you very much! Happy customers are the greatest reward.


Great to see you on here! Gives me a chance to thank you and everyone else here for a great season. I’m staring at 5lbs of top shelf Peak buds. Texada Skunk x C99, Sweet Skunk x C99 were the beasts. I stopped at 2lbs of colas each the rest went to the hash bin. I stopped weighing those also at 2lbs so I’d say I took nearly 10lbs combined from the two. So far I seem to reach for the TSC99 jar the most during the day. C99 outdoors was a treat to grow but didn’t get as tight Or as fast as indoors. This may be the reason why she’s great on the press and hopefully even better in the bubble bags. I haven’t weighed the buds but the mids and popcorn came to 350g. I’m guessing 6-8oz from the 20gal pot. Kush Berry will be much the same. I haven’t completely finished trimming her but she’s a great anytime smoke but we use her in the evening. Definitely an appetite stimulant!! For her I’m thinking 6oz but hard to say. I did battle a little bit of PM with her but it was a bad year for that according to everyone else. The rest of my Peak gear had no issues with pests or mould. Curious if any else is doing bubble hash? If so what strains and how are your yields? So far C99 is my best yield. New Scales arrived so I’ll have real data soon. Hope everyone is well. Hopefully that all made sense. I’m freshly dabbed on TSC99 hash rosin. Only %8 yield on my first run but it’s a fantastic daytime high.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 16, 2020)

The hash math- Roughly 300g of nice mids/popcorn. My scales were dying hence the rough. Of the 300g I took 23g of 45-159um bubble hash from 7 gentle washes. 6 and 7 started to look a little green. The 160um and 25um hash went into bowls so I’m hoping that was at least another %1 likely more. Not great but %10 seems the be the goal, anymore is gravy. I made 4 temple balls for practice as I plan to make rosin. I squished the ball from the 6,7 washes. It was 4.3g and it returned 3g. Only %70 not great but was the lower quality hash. By lower quality I mean I’m pretty fuckin high from one dab. I’ll press another 2 tonight and get some pics. I may leave one to cure for a few months.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 16, 2020)

Back in the day my father would make what his generation called hippie hash. He would mix kief with hash oil together made pretty decent hash.


----------



## Canoe Head (Nov 17, 2020)

Just grabbed the C99xBB and HazexBB... used the ROI special. Im not sure there is a better bargain in quality cannabis seeds right now. Thanks Mike!


----------



## Snowback (Nov 18, 2020)

happy hunting!


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 20, 2020)

Hey @GiovanniJones , here's the latest shot of the Neville's Haze. 
It has now been 83 days since the light change.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 20, 2020)

So it should be done in about 5 years or so?


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 20, 2020)

Snowback said:


> So it should be done in about 5 years or so?


Geez, I hope not.

I was thinking it should be done around the next US presidential election.  


Seriously, I'm just hoping I can keep her going until the end. At this point she's looking like at least 4 months of flowering to finish. I've never taken a plant that long and I want that particular notch on my grower's belt, so to speak. Though I am hoping for some quality sativa flower, the knowledge gain is my true goal.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 23, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Hey @GiovanniJones , here's the latest shot of the Neville's Haze.
> It has now been 83 days since the light change.


Whoa! I've heard 16-20 weeks for true hazes. It had better be worth the wait!


----------



## shawn75can (Nov 25, 2020)

Northberry flower week 5.


----------



## shawn75can (Nov 25, 2020)

I just realized my profile pic is an outdoor NB from like 5 years ago. I’ve never noticed until now.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 25, 2020)

Got my order today just couldn't pass up deal from peaks


----------



## Snowback (Nov 25, 2020)

I think from those, the Haze/BB entices me the most. GL!


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 25, 2020)

From having seen the results of crossing those genes in my own garden, you'll love that C99xBB, @Sirgrassalot. I've got a couple big ones in flower now, plus some already in the stash. Tasty, lots of terps, and kick-in-the-head powerful.
--------
Just remembered I had one of these hanging and went and snapped a shot. It was only chopped yesterday, so lots of moisture still. There's some foxtailing on top, otherwise I would have left it a few more days. Otherwise looking pretty close to done on 56f.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 25, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I think from those, the Haze/BB entices me the most. GL!


Last grow i popped a pack of Haze x C99 but at week 3 my cat flattened everything lol.. One lived and was my best smelling one in the garden.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 25, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> From having seen the results of crossing those genes in my own garden, you'll love that C99xBB, @Sirgrassalot. I've got a couple big ones in flower now, plus some already in the stash. Tasty, lots of terps, and kick-in-the-head powerful.
> --------
> Just remembered I had one of these hanging and went and snapped a shot. It was only chopped yesterday, so lots of moisture still. There's some foxtailing on top, otherwise I would have left it a few more days. Otherwise looking pretty close to done on 56f.


My one worry is how his blueberry will react to my organic soil. Might just use some left over kryptonite soil will see. Here's a pic of his haze really nice


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 25, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> My one worry is how his blueberry will react to my organic soil. Might just use some left over kryptonite soil will see.


You'll have to keep an eye on the BB IBL, but the crosses should be fine.


----------



## Canoe Head (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice! I got two orders in on the same day. One from Mike and one from Spain that I had been waiting on a for about a month. Pretty excited with all the exciting plants I am going to get to sort through. I think I might start chucking some pollen around too if I can find a space for a male.

That C99xBB looks amazing H G.


----------



## sourshoes (Nov 25, 2020)

The Haze x BB is really nice. I grew out 2 before but they were small but the high on one of the plants was really soaring and potent. The other smelled a lot better (rotten fruit and sweet) but the high wasn't as intense.

Got 5 vegging in my tent now.


----------



## solakani (Nov 26, 2020)

Shout out for PeakSeedsBC. Received order. No drama. Much appreciated. Highly recommended.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 26, 2020)

I just gave one Skunkberry bud to a friend today. It was one, big 15g nugget from the top of an indoor plant, he was pretty impressed at the size and smell!


----------



## shawn75can (Nov 26, 2020)

I don’t blame him, nice gift.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 28, 2020)

A couple clones of a PSBC C99xBB I made(mentioning that since MikeJ is now offering this cross).
The girl on the left is on 34f and the one on the right is on 18f.
A bit stretchy due to circumstances, but still shaping up to be a good harvest. The sweet berry/candy smell is soooo good.


----------



## cannaloop (Nov 29, 2020)

Anyone else on here running Mike's C99 cut that he was selling a little while ago?
So far I can see why he re-vegged it to keep. It has the ability to grow trichomes almost anywhere on its stems and even mature leaves, is nice and resinous, and smells of pine and citrus. I have not tested out the smoke yet though.

Anyway, who else got this and what have you found so far?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 29, 2020)

cannaloop said:


> Anyone else on here running Mike's C99 cut that he was selling a little while ago?
> So far I can see why he re-vegged it to keep. It has the ability to grow trichomes almost anywhere its on stems and even mature leaves, is nice and resinous, and smells of pine and citrus. I have not tested out the smoke yet though.
> 
> Anyway, who else got this and what have you found so far?


I have one going. Super frosty, not much stretch, maybe 28days into flower. I'll take a pic at lights on tonight.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 29, 2020)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I have one going. Super frosty, not much stretch, maybe 28days into flower. I'll take a pic at lights on tonight.


Interested to hear from you guys. Been wanting to talk to Mike about it. I am keeping one as a mother along with my Pineapple cut. I just cut them both back down to 10”. Has anyone made hash from her? So far she performs well on the press just haven’t made any bubble yet.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 29, 2020)

cannaloop said:


> Anyone else on here running Mike's C99 cut that he was selling a little while ago?
> So far I can see why he re-vegged it to keep. It has the ability to grow trichomes almost anywhere on its stems and even mature leaves, is nice and resinous, and smells of pine and citrus. I have not tested out the smoke yet though.
> 
> Anyway, who else got this and what have you found so far?


I have not, but I would like to read your smoke report when or if you feel like posting.


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey gang,
Had some other stuff to share so finally started a journal as not to clog this thread. Consider this your invitation to pop by and say hello. 

 https://www.rollitup.org/t/griffins-garden.1038817/


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 29, 2020)

top pick has the C99 it's kinda off centered

Below is the full garden, it's all peakbc clones from Mike. C99 is back row center.

I don't want to move stuff for pictures. Too tired tonight.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 29, 2020)

Finishing up week 9 on the crinkly Blueberry, Haze Berry and Haze x C99. Hopefully pics in the same order. Pumped to try them all!


----------



## cannaloop (Nov 29, 2020)

thecosmicgoat said:


> I don't want to move stuff for pictures


No need and no worry. Looking really nice!


----------



## Gekokujo (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice big Sweet skunk at 6 weeks flower. Nice lemon smell with chemical overtones. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 30, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Finishing up week 9 on the crinkly Blueberry, Haze Berry and Haze x C99. Hopefully pics in the same order. Pumped to try them all!


Those are amazing. You knocked that Blueberry out of the fucking ballpark!


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 30, 2020)

Just thought I'd make a quick correction of misinformation I'd posted here.

Previous experience had led me to believe that using male BBs in crosses seemed to get rid of the worst of the mutations. I think I was making conclusions on too small a sample size.

Currently I have 7 or 8 NL x BB I made from Peak genetics in early veg and not quite half have twisted, stunted, very blueberry growth while the rest are healthy and thriving. I'll give them some time to grow out of it and start to catch up to the rest, but if they don't they'll get the chop. Not in the mood for fussy blueberry bitches at this point.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Nov 30, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Those are amazing. You knocked that Blueberry out of the fucking ballpark!


Thank you I appreciate that!! I have no measuring stick so I wasn’t sure what to think. I definitely understand why some say she’s not worth the time. It’ll be a small yield but the buds are rock hard. I’m very excited. I get more Blueberry smell from the Haze Berry but I think she’s starting to catch up.


----------



## Canoe Head (Nov 30, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Finishing up week 9 on the crinkly Blueberry, Haze Berry and Haze x C99. Hopefully pics in the same order. Pumped to try them all!


Really nice work. They all look delicious.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 30, 2020)

I've always been really happy with peaks stuff. Never grew his sweet skunk yet, but his ssxc99 is one of my favorite daytime smokes. I also have yet to try any of his blueberry, or blueberry crosses. 
Thanks for everybody's shares and inspiration on his stuff.


----------



## Canoe Head (Nov 30, 2020)

Gekokujo said:


> View attachment 4756534View attachment 4756542
> 
> Nice big Sweet skunk at 6 weeks flower. Nice lemon smell with chemical overtones. Looking forward to this one!


Looking great for 6 weeks Geko.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 30, 2020)

Mr Canoehead. That was a great show. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Dec 1, 2020)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Mr Canoehead. That was a great show. Thanks for the memory.
> View attachment 4756753


4 on the Floor??


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 1, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> 4 on the Floor??


That's the one.


----------



## Gekokujo (Dec 1, 2020)

Canoe Head said:


> Looking great for 6 weeks Geko.


Thanks Bud!



thecosmicgoat said:


> I've always been really happy with peaks stuff. Never grew his sweet skunk yet, but his ssxc99 is one of my favorite daytime smokes. I also have yet to try any of his blueberry, or blueberry crosses.
> Thanks for everybody's shares and inspiration on his stuff.


Yeah! The Sweet Cindy is really nice, I grew out 6 over the summer and had some great results. Its lovely daytime weed and the shorter flowering grapefruit pheno cures to a beautiful taste. These photos are of the longer flowering sc99 and it has an ammoniated pineapple thing going on. Crack the jar and smell it across the room.


If you try the blueberry, look for the purple thai leaning pheno. It has the same veg characteristics, but it is even slower in flower, foxtails like mad, and has less resin than the afghan leaner. I took mine to 102 days. It has the most euphoric head high thats amazing for daytime, just puts a big stupid grin on my face. This photo was at day 90 something.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Dec 1, 2020)

Gekokujo said:


> Thanks Bud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow 90 days!! Looks fantastic. My Haze Berry is showing some big foxtails.


----------



## Gekokujo (Dec 1, 2020)

Harry Bonanza said:


> Wow 90 days!! Looks fantastic. My Haze Berry is showing some big foxtails.


That hazeberry looks great and the structure is pretty wild. Nice job on that one! I'd wager there are some crazy phenos lurking in that line.

I found all my blueberry went to at least 10 weeks, I'd be curious if its something to do with it being under LED.


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 1, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Just thought I'd make a quick correction of misinformation I'd posted here.
> 
> Previous experience had led me to believe that using male BBs in crosses seemed to get rid of the worst of the mutations. I think I was making conclusions on too small a sample size.
> 
> Currently I have 7 or 8 NL x BB I made from Peak genetics in early veg and not quite half have twisted, stunted, very blueberry growth while the rest are healthy and thriving. I'll give them some time to grow out of it and start to catch up to the rest, but if they don't they'll get the chop. Not in the mood for fussy blueberry bitches at this point.


D'oh!

And now to correct my correction. 

The plants showing the mutations are BBxNL, not the other way around. The BB is the mom, not the dad, so my tenuous original hypothesis has still not been dis-proven.


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 1, 2020)

Figured I'd show what I was talking about, went and took this photo. As you can see, bottom right is normal looking, top right and bottom left are blueberry shitshows (he says fondly, kind of), and the little one on the top left looks like it may be growing out of the fucked-up phase.







Edit for clarity: the seeds that produced these 4 plants are all from the same batch of BBxNL


----------



## Snowback (Dec 1, 2020)

Lol. Blueberry is so unusual-looking. Luckily for her, her flavor makes people willing to put up with the bizarre growth patterns.


----------



## Harry Bonanza (Dec 2, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Figured I'd show what I was talking about, went and took this photo. As you can see, bottom right is normal looking, top right and bottom left are blueberry shitshows (he says fondly, kind of), and the little one on the top left looks like it may be growing out of the fucked-up phase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like them all. Top left looks like the one that didn’t survive here. Bottom left looks like the one I have finishing up. Noticing from pics here that mine has considerably less pistils than those 80-90 day +. 
I need a better pic of my Haze Berry. I’m loving it. I think with training it could have been so much more


----------



## MicroHaze (Dec 2, 2020)

Gekokujo said:


> View attachment 4756534View attachment 4756542
> 
> Nice big Sweet skunk at 6 weeks flower. Nice lemon smell with chemical overtones. Looking forward to this one!



Hey Gekokujo, 

Thats a really nice looking structure. Did you just pop the one seed? Did it take a lot of searching to find a lemony pheno? How long did you veg for?

Cheers


----------



## Gekokujo (Dec 2, 2020)

MicroHaze said:


> Hey Gekokujo,
> 
> Thats a really nice looking structure. Did you just pop the one seed? Did it take a lot of searching to find a lemony pheno? How long did you veg for?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Its honestly the unexpected star of the run for me.

I've not run these before and this one came out of a mix pack, although I've been wanting to for a while. I got 2 sweet skunk and some blueberry. Out of the two only one was female. Originally I'd hoped the other one was a female as it was a more hazy expression, but sadly it had balls. I vegged 4 weeks ( a tried to limit time and food to slow it a little). The last of these was in a shared 25 gal probiotic sip. I would reccomend not vegging as much as I did. The plant is 5ft tall easy, because the stretch and vigour were very much equatorial sativa territory.

As far as finding a Lemon pheno, I cant give direct experience as this is my first female SS, but I've looked into the strain and I've seen lemon flavour connected to it before. Sweet Skunk appears to originally be a famous BC cut originally held by breeder steve which peak has bred into an IBL (possibly a bx). The story goes that Breeder Steve read the wrong label on the tray and called it a skunk when in retrospect he said it was likely a haze/nl5. When looking at S1's of the sweet skunk made by Chimera he labels them as 'Lemoncello' which makes me think lemon must be pretty dominant in this line. Hopefully I'll find out with my next Peak order 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Dec 3, 2020)

Kush Skunk and Northern Skunk @ 25 days of 12/12. First pic KushSkunk and last two are NorthernSkunk.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

Damn haven't seen anything on peakseeds in forever. Talk about a trip down memory lane, they go to back in the day as one of the seed sites like heavens stairway, I would lurk thru.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 4, 2020)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Kush Skunk and Northern Skunk @ 25 days of 12/12. First pic KushSkunk and last two are NorthernSkunk.View attachment 4759221View attachment 4759222View attachment 4759223


I'm looking closely at those bottles. It seems like you might be a REMO user??? I have been thinking about trying them at some point. A friend tried some and he claimed a very clean burn.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Dec 4, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I'm looking closely at those bottles. It seems like you might be a REMO user??? I have been thinking about trying them at some point. A friend tried some and he claimed a very clean burn.


Yes I have been running it for about a year now with good results. I really like their Velokelp, excellent product. I would agree with your friend, it burns clean in my experience as well. I am glad I gave Remo nutes a go, worth a try for sure.


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 6, 2020)

C99xBB 42f
I'm wondering if I messed up my records as she doesn't look as far along as previous runs of this cut. Still, starting to stack and fatten up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 6, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Geez, I hope not.
> 
> I was thinking it should be done around the next US presidential election.
> 
> ...


A buddy gave me a seed from some tootie fruity, or thats what he called it. Said it was some great tasting bud so I was excited to get it going. After 2 month flower she looked a lot like your haze right here. This was 2004 and only my 2nd year growing so I chopped it down. 

Kind of regret not finishing it but it had gotten huge and I didn't have much room to spare. 

But those long flowering times are what you gotta deal with to get that sativa variety not often found these days.

Hope you get to reap the rewards of your patience. Cheers


----------



## BeastLebanese (Dec 7, 2020)

Just popped some KxNL, BB, SB, SS and NB.

The journey has begun!!! Lol


----------



## Gekokujo (Dec 10, 2020)

Little update on the Sweet skunk, looks like its starting to ripen!




And one for scale!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 12, 2020)

I was just thinking about my last couple of grows. Everyone knows that BB can be quite a decrepit mutant, but I feel like Peak's NL is similar.
Do you get the same impression? A lot of the NL just grows weird, but I love the heavily calming effects.

I'm rearing up for my next grow soon and even though I want to try some new strains, KNL is calling to me. I might plant four of them in the hopes of getting one or two girls.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 12, 2020)

BeastLebanese said:


> Just popped some KxNL, BB, SB, SS and NB.
> 
> The journey has begun!!! Lol


Keep us updated!!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I was just thinking about my last couple of grows. Everyone knows that BB can be quite a decrepit mutant, but I feel like Peak's NL is similar.
> Do you get the same impression? A lot of the NL just grows weird, but I love the heavily calming effects.
> 
> I'm rearing up for my next grow soon and even though I want to try some new strains, KNL is calling to me. I might plant four of them in the hopes of getting one or two girls.


My Peak NL has been pretty much normal heavy Indica. I did F2 KN and a more Sativa looking pheno shows up quite often, need to run again.


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I was just thinking about my last couple of grows. Everyone knows that BB can be quite a decrepit mutant, but I feel like Peak's NL is similar.
> Do you get the same impression? A lot of the NL just grows weird, but I love the heavily calming effects.
> 
> I'm rearing up for my next grow soon and even though I want to try some new strains, KNL is calling to me. I might plant four of them in the hopes of getting one or two girls.


While not as ugly and screwy as BB, Peak's NL definitely has some weird tendencies, mostly strange leaf growth, like more than one row of 'fingers' from the same stem. Pretty sure I put a photo of an example of that somewhere in the thread.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I was just thinking about my last couple of grows. Everyone knows that BB can be quite a decrepit mutant, but I feel like Peak's NL is similar.
> Do you get the same impression? A lot of the NL just grows weird, but I love the heavily calming effects.
> 
> I'm rearing up for my next grow soon and even though I want to try some new strains, KNL is calling to me. I might plant four of them in the hopes of getting one or two girls.


I had a crinkle leaf variegated pheno a few years back. It was almost yellow the whole grow. It had nice hard buds with a strong fruity smell. It was nothing like the rest


----------



## Gekokujo (Dec 17, 2020)

Sweet Skunk got the chop last night. Smell has changed significantly in the last bit of flowering from strong lemony to a softer sweetness with floral notes. it kind of reminds me of jasmine. Its also quite the resin producer, it'll be fun to see how she vapes!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2020)

Half dozen of my KN F2s hav3 hit the Viva sauna, these are old neglected beans so well see what happens. Huge mottled brown and tan beans.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Dec 17, 2020)

A few bud shots of Northern Skunk and Kush Skunk @ 41 days 12/12. First two NS and last two KS.


----------



## BeastLebanese (Dec 20, 2020)

Good day gentleman, can anyone tell me if they've had any triploids? Can't remember if anyone mentioned it before in the thread.

Got some BB poppin up, think it was one of the big ass coconut seed ones, forgot to take notes before I dropped em in 



Will it grow out of it? Looks like another one or 2 BB's might be triploids as well.


----------



## Gekokujo (Dec 20, 2020)

BeastLebanese said:


> Good day gentleman, can anyone tell me if they've had any triploids? Can't remember if anyone mentioned it before in the thread.
> 
> Got some BB poppin up, think it was one of the big ass coconut seed ones, forgot to take notes before I dropped em in
> 
> ...


Ive had two of the Tripploid bb so far, I topped one and it was a normal plant after. the other plant I grew all the without topping and just the central steel was a triple. Didn’t make much difference to the finished product.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey everyone, Here's Timewarp x NL at week 7 this strain loves organic soil.


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 20, 2020)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Hey everyone, Here's Timewarp x NL at week 7 this strain loves organic soil.


Looking good, Grassy. I really like the colour in the second photo.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Dec 20, 2020)

She started to fade this weekend, first time i'm getting color with this light (E-680).


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 20, 2020)

Lots of great stuff getting posted up here. 
I'll add some peak jungle mayhem 
Day50 12/12

C99 should be first to come down, somewhere in the middle to here.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2020)

My old KN F2s went 1/6 germing so I abandoned the project but put 6 cracked Northern Berry in red Solos just now, huge seeds.


----------



## sourshoes (Dec 21, 2020)

Haze x Blueberry vegging


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 23, 2020)

Popped 2 Kush x C99 a while back. Had a pheno of each but the C99 showed male so I had high hopes for the Pk. This pheno showed what I thought were male pre-flowers at 2 separate nodes but the next set up looked female. Noticed pistils at 2 nodes this morning. Very close to chopping her.
The Pk pheno's grow like Bubba and Sour Bubble with a slower veg.
I'm happy to try the Kush x C99. Stem rub has some strong citrus


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 23, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Popped 2 Kush x C99 a while back. Had a pheno of each but the C99 showed male so I had high hopes for the Pk. This pheno showed what I thought were male pre-flowers at 2 separate nodes but the next set up looked female. Noticed pistils at 2 nodes this morning. Very close to chopping her.
> The Pk pheno's grow like Bubba and Sour Bubble with a slower veg.
> I'm happy to try the Kush x C99. Stem rub has some strong citrus


10 week veg in a organic mix(7 gallon)
Roughly 12 inches tall. The circle will be small to sample this one. Lol
I'm going to take a cut because she's different and a reveg would take a year lol


----------



## Gekokujo (Dec 24, 2020)

Happy Holidays! hope everyone has a good time and eats a lot of delicious but unhealthy food


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2020)

5/6 Northern Berry up in red Solos.


----------



## sourshoes (Dec 29, 2020)

Haze x Blueberry (blueberry leaning) getting close to flowering stage. Growing in an earthbox under 125w LED board


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 29, 2020)

Looking healthy and happy, @sourshoes .


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 30, 2020)

Pk x C99 
Around day 7. Looks like I’m gonna have some colours with this pk leaner.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 30, 2020)

Sorry for tagging myself didn’t mean too. Same pic as above ^^^


Kp sunshine said:


> Pk x C99
> Around day 7. Looks like I’m gonna have some colours with this pk leaner.View attachment 4782401


I had a super squat kush pheno in Kushberry if anyone likes that type of smoke. Kind of a creamy smooth smoke and very relaxing effect. Probably not the same as pk but it’s a nice one.Would have to veg for 12 weeks to break apical dominance
I had another pheno that lost apical dominance early and grew multiple tops with cornstock style upright branching and rigid. Resin sparkled like diamonds and there was no shortage. Had a nice coffee and berry taste which was lung expanding but smooth( must be my growing skills lol)
The effects were pretty strong right from first puff. Mike said he was breeding the blueberry back to the indica side and there’s not much sativa in pk but this was a little thought provoking at first but not long, then it was a strong relaxing happy buzz. Girlfriend loved when I smoked this pheno before I chased her to bed. Lol
Lots of pheno’s to be found in this cross


----------



## sourshoes (Dec 30, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> Pk x C99
> Around day 7. Looks like I’m gonna have some colours with this pk leaner.View attachment 4782401


The smoke was real potent on the one I grew out. Good luck


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 30, 2020)

Here's my C99xBB cross on another round. This is day 50f. First run with a fulvic product and I think it's helping.


----------



## {Icon} (Dec 31, 2020)

heres 1 of 2 C99 just getting started


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 4, 2021)

Kush x C99 (freebie selection)


----------



## Snowback (Jan 4, 2021)

nice structure


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 4, 2021)

{Icon} said:


> heres 1 of 2 C99 just getting started
> View attachment 4782832


Here's some peaks C99 I took down just before Xmas. It's some great weed. Definitely tread lightly at work on this stuff. Strong sativa. I'm enjoying it, but I'm preferring his ssxc99 as a daily user.


----------



## {Icon} (Jan 5, 2021)

looks great  thanks for posting a pic not my first time growing C99 but first time from peaks i think if i get a girl i'll let her go to 9 weeks hoping to make it less paranioa/nail biting


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 5, 2021)

{Icon} said:


> looks great  thanks for posting a pic not my first time growing C99 but first time from peaks i think if i get a girl i'll let her go to 9 weeks hoping to make it less paranioa/nail biting


Thank you. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 5, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Here's some peaks C99 I took down just before Xmas. It's some great weed. Definitely tread lightly at work on this stuff. Strong sativa. I'm enjoying it, but I'm preferring his ssxc99 as a daily user.
> View attachment 4787013


I grew SS x C99 a few years back. I had two females that were almost identical except one coloured up more. Very stretchy but not quite as bad as the SS. Mine tasted like the candy rockets we get at Halloween. Nice daytime/working buzz


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 5, 2021)

{Icon} said:


> looks great  thanks for posting a pic not my first time growing C99 but first time from peaks i think if i get a girl i'll let her go to 9 weeks hoping to make it less paranioa/nail biting


Not sure if you saw my earlier posts, but I found a significant difference in a Peak Cindy chopped at 49 days and the same cut taken at 59. I agree that a little extra time mellows her out nicely.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 5, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Not sure if you saw my earlier posts, but I found a significant difference in a Peak Cindy chopped at 49 days and the same cut taken at 59. I agree that a little extra time mellows her out nicely.


I ran mine 8 weeks. I find it hits me with blurred vision, motor skills not up to par etc. No burn out too it, or haven't noticed much. It would be a great social, having fun afternoon stash, great weekend wake and bake.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 7, 2021)

The results of my latest chuck. This is a (C99xBB) x NL. I think.

I hit it first with SSC Strawberry but saw no sign of fertilization, so after a number of days it had a session with a Peak NL. It should be pretty obvious who the dad is when I grow them out. Regardless, it's just full of developing seeds.
I love this part of growing. 






edit: just dusted a PSBC Cindy with L13 Romulan. No real plan on this one, just had clones and pollen and time.


----------



## Snowback (Jan 8, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> just dusted a PSBC Cindy with L13 Romulan. No real plan on this one, just had clones and pollen and time.


My favorite current strain came from random chuck.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## brandon112233 (Jan 17, 2021)

How long do you guys like to leave your c99 got a few at 55 days flowering , looking pretty close lost my loupe so kind of flying by the seat of my pants rn


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 17, 2021)

I chopped mine at day 56, probably could of gone another 4-5days.


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 18, 2021)

Couple shots of Sweet Cindy( SS x C 99) day 55 F. Smells like rotting fruit and cat piss


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2021)

C99 over time has gone between 50 and 62 days here, harvested by trichs under scope.


----------



## Mr Benardi (Jan 18, 2021)

sourshoes said:


> Haze x Blueberry (blueberry leaning) getting close to flowering stage. Growing in an earthbox under 125w LED board


Hey
Ive grown this strain last season outside. Out of 4 seeds, 3 survived and 3 were females. Lucky me. I had one blueberry leaning, one in the middle and taller one smelled like fresh sweet lime and mr clean. I crossed it with a really early funky grapy purplebonic (mystery grape strain X Early blubonic from Highrise (Unleashdagreen forum/Rcmc) The plants were small and fulI of seeds so I made hash instead. Had 3 little balls. The blueberry leaning hash was delish and very smooth but the mr clean pheno made me rush a bit, very alert hi for hash lol
So whats the smell your having ? Are you flowering soon ?


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jan 19, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Couple shots of Sweet Cindy( SS x C 99) day 55 F. Smells like rotting fruit and cat piss
> View attachment 4800014
> View attachment 4800015


All info from Mr Soul, C-99 creator/maker/breeder :

(1) The tall, lanky pheno is the biggest yielder !
(2) Rotten meat/ fruit punch pheno is the most potent !
(3) Top at the 4th node (week 3 - 4 veg) and bloom when the branches are at least a foot long for the best yield !
(4) Males show sex before the females MAJORITY of the time, and around week 5 - 6 of veg between the 5th and 7th nodes WITHOUT FAIL !
(5) Bloom at 12 - 15 inches tall, AT LEAST !
(6) Seeds are small, tan in color and speckled NOT striped !
(7) The "high" is too intense for MOST ppl. Dr Atomic wouldn't smoke her a 2nd time b/c he got too paranoid ! roflmao
( You can get 1lb of dry, harvested buds per 1k of lights in 2gal pots of soil, easily !
(9) Very "psychedelic" and "trip weed" ! Smoke a LITTLE then wait 10 minutes before smoking more. VERY EASY TO OVER-INDULGE !!
(10) Mr Soul flowers his clones when they are 1 foot tall and they double in size !!
(11) C-99 sisters from the "original" seeds he found and grew with her are the now famous G-13 and not-so-famous Cafe' Girl (biggest yielder/cash cropper he planned on releasing too but didn't) !
(12) Cindy NEVER hermaphrodites !
(13) Cindy is originally from 10 Jack Herer F2 seeds Mr Soul found when he bought some Jack in Amsterdam at Coffeeshop Sensi Smile


Hope this helps !


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 19, 2021)

Sirgrassalot said:


> All info from Mr Soul, C-99 creator/maker/breeder :
> 
> (1) The tall, lanky pheno is the biggest yielder !
> (2) Rotten meat/ fruit punch pheno is the most potent !
> ...


Totally psychedelic bud. Trips me right out.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2021)

Most my old stoner friends back off fast with C99. Can be very rushy up the spine and back of your neck!


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 19, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Most my old stoner friends back off fast with C99. Can be very rushy up the spine and back of your neck!


I had never tried a pure C99. Sure did catch me off guard. I don't think it's something I'd grow again. Glad to experience it.


----------



## sourshoes (Jan 19, 2021)

My Haze x Blueberry ladies are in bloom. One in the Earthbox and 2 others are at back right and front left in the other tent. 

Two smell quite sweet and candied. The earthbox one has no smell yet.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 20, 2021)

Peak Haze day 83 coming down. All sorts of smells coming off here. A very strong fresh scent at first, then general undertones of either rot or rubber tires. Once you dig your nose in the bud it stinks.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 21, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Peak Haze day 83 coming down. All sorts of smells coming off here. A very strong fresh scent at first, then general undertones of either rot or rubber tires. Once you dig your nose in the bud it stinks. View attachment 4802603View attachment 4802604


Does it always throw lots of nanners?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 21, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Does it always throw lots of nanners?


First time I've grown it. I'm going to say yes, because it was the only plant in my flower room with male flowers. So I don't think it was my error.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Kush Skunk chopped at 69 days 12/12.


----------



## Snowback (Jan 22, 2021)

looks nice.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2021)

I bought a commercial grower's seeded haze buds many years ago when I started and grew it for some time. 83 days or more would be normal and with tropical Sativa ancestry the nanners and such are not unknown. Can be incredibly powerful on the crazy side.

4 with 3 topped and all one time up potted Northern Berry headed for flower tent. Nice vigor with no mutants. Similar to Peak NL in appearance now.


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 23, 2021)

sweet skunk x C99 Day 60


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 24, 2021)

SS x C99 Day 47(posting for a friend)


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 25, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> SS x C99 Day 47(posting for a friend)View attachment 4806099


Now there’s some big cobs !


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 30, 2021)

sourshoes said:


> My Haze x Blueberry ladies are in bloom. One in the Earthbox and 2 others are at back right and front left in the other tent.
> 
> Two smell quite sweet and candied. The earthbox one has no smell yet.


You’ve grown this a few times now, haven’t you? Is it becoming a favourite? I have a pack and wondering if I should include them in my next grow.


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Jan 30, 2021)

Placing an order today with Mike. NL and NL x Haze


----------



## sourshoes (Jan 30, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> You’ve grown this a few times now, haven’t you? Is it becoming a favourite? I have a pack and wondering if I should include them in my next grow.


Only my second run. 2 plants first, now 3. The high was really intense from what I remember. 

2 very different phenos.. One more open and the other a BUSH


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 6, 2021)

Northern Skunk Day 60


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 6, 2021)

SS x C99 Day 60 (posting for a friend)
He’s got quite the training program. Lol. You can’t tell from the pics but there’s cola’s like your forearm in there. Leans heavily SS


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 8, 2021)

SS x C99 Day 62 (posting for a friend)
Kush x NL to the right


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 9, 2021)

SS x C99 Day 63 (friends plant)


----------



## PeakSeedsBC (Feb 11, 2021)

Anyone interested in a website update? Like if you think it is long overdue.


----------



## PeakSeedsBC (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm on a giant phenohunt these days.
Here is a recent Haze Berry and a C99 Berry I'm revegging.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 11, 2021)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> I'm on a giant phenohunt these days.
> Here is a recent Haze Berry and a C99 Berry I'm revegging.


My best runs came from your freebies that you’re working. Lock down some consistency with those and you’ll be busy. Someone posted pics of the C99 x Blueberry pages back.
Have to let us know how the hazeberry smokes!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2021)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> I'm on a giant phenohunt these days.
> Here is a recent Haze Berry and a C99 Berry I'm revegging.


Never thought I would see MikeJ on a forum . Good to see you and those 2 beauties man . Looks like it is time to make a long overdue peak order

Cheers


----------



## H G Griffin (Feb 12, 2021)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> Anyone interested in a website update? Like if you think it is long overdue.


As fun as the time travel into 2010 is when visiting your site, an update might be in order.


----------



## H G Griffin (Feb 12, 2021)

Hell yeah! 
I love the expanded section on the origin of the genetics. 

Good to see the newer seed options included on the webpage.

Very interesting to see the beginning of the clone-only section as well. Looking forward to seeing where that goes.






PeakSeedsBC







www.peakseedsbc.com





Best of luck with everything, Mike!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2021)

Good to see you Mike. 5017


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Feb 12, 2021)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> I'm on a giant phenohunt these days.
> Here is a recent Haze Berry and a C99 Berry I'm revegging.


Been a blast growing u'r gear all this winter. When my father died i was checking his favorites sites on google chrome to see what was on there. He had ur website on there that's how i discovered peaks cheers Mike J.


----------



## sourshoes (Feb 12, 2021)

Checking in with a haze berry 53 days and 41 days (bush)

One pheno is super bushy... Too much so
The other is a nice looking plant.


----------



## PeakSeedsBC (Feb 12, 2021)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Been a blast growing u'r gear all this winter. When my father died i was checking his favorites sites on google chrome to see what was on there. He had ur website on there that's how i discovered peaks cheers Mike J.


Very cool!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 13, 2021)

SS x C99
Kosher Kush
Hard to find anything resembling leaf in the SS x C99. This stuff is smooth sweet and very nice to smoke. Total up high that’s strong clear without paranoia. Easy plant to grow
Not sure why more people don’t run Peaks gear. High quality stuff at great prices.
I have a friend who always says it doesn’t matter what the name is on the weed. He says if it don’t get you fucking high it doesn’t matter what it’s called, and he’s right. People think you need to spend big bucks on seeds or they’re no good. Peak is proof for those people.
The kosher is great smoke too by the way.


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello all, new here! There isn't much yet on this line so I wanted to chip in. 
Here we have a male of SSxHaze, about 9 weeks in veg in 1gal of home made super soil. Hes too large to flower out so I've cloned him to collect pollen for my collection. 

Next we have the females. Out of 4 seeds popped, 3 were female. They were all burned from my QB as its the first time using it for veg and had to figure my shit out. We are now about 4 days into 12/12.

This one started veg off very short and squat. We will call is pheno 1. It also seems to be extra sensitive to moisture, much more than other plants. I've shut off the blumats to her until the soil dries out more and she perks up.


This one, we will call pheno 2, started off taller with purple stems. She's kept that look throughput. I suspect leans to the SS side but I've never grown pure SS so I can't say for sure. 


Next we have pheno 3 I suppose. I say that because earlier in veg she was identical to pheno 2. Since transplanting her into a fabric pot she switched over to look more like pheno 1. The other 2 are in plastic. Seeing how she is doing better growth wise than the other two, I think ill be switching to all fabric pots in the future. 


Lastly, while not a Peak line, it has peak in it. This plants mother was a Barneys Gorilla Zkittlez and father was Northern Berry. The structure and stem rub smells so far have reminded me mostly of the mother but with stronger branching of the father. I've begun noticing the leaves appear more like the father now as well. But the colour is still closer to the mother.
I call this Northern Gorilla Berriez, or NGBz for short. 


Hope you enjoy, I'll update when they are further along.


----------



## H G Griffin (Feb 22, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Not sure why more people don’t run Peaks gear.


It doesn't have fancy names or claim to taste/smell of candy and unicorn spunk and gelato-weddingcake-cookies.

It's a horrible truth that marketers rule the world.

That's why places like forums remain important and relevant, we can share actual relevant information and disregard the hype.


----------



## U79 (Feb 22, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Not sure why more people don’t run Peaks gear. High quality stuff at great prices.
> I have a friend who always says it doesn’t matter what the name is on the weed. He says if it don’t get you fucking high it doesn’t matter what it’s called, and he’s right. People think you need to spend big bucks on seeds or they’re no good. Peak is proof for those people.


I had not heared about Peak until recently when mentioned in another thread. I was reminded when I saw this thread so decided to have a look. Looks like great stuff if you ask me, and good to know that price is on point!


----------



## anexgrower (Feb 22, 2021)

To this day Peaks Blueberry was the fastest growing, best indica effect plant I've ever grown, it was shocking what the plant looked like after the 1st week from seed. When they say "F1 vigor" they aren't kidding!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 22, 2021)

U79 said:


> I had not heared about Peak until recently when mentioned in another thread. I was reminded when I saw this thread so decided to have a look. Looks like great stuff if you ask me, and good to know that price is on point!


Very stable stuff too. If you buy a pack and you’re not happy I’d give you your money back. I’ve been growing his stuff for years and haven’t had a bad plant. His genetics are old school and make great hybrids. You can message him directly and he answers your questions.


----------



## U79 (Feb 22, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Very stable stuff too. If you buy a pack and you’re not happy I’d give you your money back. I’ve been growing his stuff for years and haven’t had a bad plant. His genetics are old school and make great hybrids. You can message him directly and he answers your questions.


Thanks, those are some classic strains for true and some nice looking hybrids too. Did you grow the NL x SS?


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Feb 22, 2021)

Not much talk about his timewarp crosses, some of the biggest monster you will ever see outdoor probably survive f1 tornado lol.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 22, 2021)

U79 said:


> Thanks, those are some classic strains for true and some nice looking hybrids too. Did you grow the NL x SS?


Yes
We just finished 2 SS x C99 2 Northern Skunk and 2 Kush x NL are are week out. 
There’s a member on this forum who ran NS and said potency wise there’s pheno’s that hang with lots of the big elites. For a nice indica I liked Kushberry. Try Skunkberry for a nice mix too. One I want to try is Northernberry


----------



## U79 (Feb 22, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Yes


Looking good, years back we used to get shiva skunk and this could be something similar. So how is the blueberry?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 22, 2021)

U79 said:


> Looking good, years back we used to get shiva skunk and this could be something similar. So how is the blueberry?


I haven’t run blueberry on it’s own. Well I did but outdoors. It is a light feeder in veg but good in flower. You get mutant pheno’s typical of blueberry but there’s some nice pheno’s to be found. Worth looking at


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Feb 22, 2021)

Here is a Northern Berry. It was my go to bedtime smoke, very narcotic.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 22, 2021)

Chuck'd Genetics said:


> Here is a Northern Berry. It was my go to bedtime smoke, very narcotic.
> View attachment 4834258View attachment 4834259


Those 8 gallon pots? Nice job!! Those must be unseen pics. I’ve searched many hours and only saw like three pics.


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Feb 22, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Those 8 gallon pots? Nice job!! Those must be unseen pics. I’ve searched many hours and only saw like three pics.


Those were 5 gals in home made recycled soil mix. Thanks brother, I could have done her better. I didn't do the Skunk Berry justice at all. I'm still learning as I go, getting better each time...like my last run, I doubled my yield. 

I spend most of my time over at the mag, and then also have my IG.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 23, 2021)

Chuck'd Genetics said:


> Hello all, new here! There isn't much yet on this line so I wanted to chip in.
> Here we have a male of SSxHaze, about 9 weeks in veg in 1gal of home made super soil. Hes too large to flower out so I've cloned him to collect pollen for my collection. View attachment 4833531
> 
> Next we have the females. Out of 4 seeds popped, 3 were female. They were all burned from my QB as its the first time using it for veg and had to figure my shit out. We are now about 4 days into 12/12.
> ...


Nice post, and welcome !


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Mar 3, 2021)

Here is an update, 2 weeks 12/12. 

Pheno 1


Pheno 2


Pheno 3


Trunks



Hairy stems/petioles of pheno 3


I havent included the cross I made as its not Peak specific, but I'd be happy to upload it as well if you guys are interested. It's very much leaning to the NL side of the genetics.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 4, 2021)

I don't think anyone would mind.


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Mar 4, 2021)

Well in that case, here is the NGBz

It's looking so much more like the fathers side (Northern Berry). The flowers and fade will be the deciding factor. Either way it's a very hardy plant.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Mar 7, 2021)

Peak Northern berry. Almost ready.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 8, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Got two of those Northern Berry at 44 days on the hill. Look a lot like yours. Nice.
> View attachment 4847187
> Peak Northern berry. Almost ready.


----------



## H G Griffin (Mar 8, 2021)

I've recently chopped a few BB x NL plants grown from a cross I made of PSBC seeds. Using the BB as female has meant culling about half of the ~10 seeds I popped due to twisted, mutated runts, but the non-mutants are nice. There is a strawberry smell that I hadn't encountered before in Peak stuff.

Going to leave it in the jars for a bit before doing much sampling, but early testers were delicious and potent.


----------



## H G Griffin (Mar 8, 2021)

Really enjoying the first KNL I've grown in a long time. It still needs to cure, but it's already so good. The jar has coffee and a few other smells. The hits from the bong are hard to describe in detail, but it just tastes and smells like _really good weed. _You know, the kind where you walk into the room, get a whiff and immediately want to find the source?

I'm finding as my skills as a grower increase, each return to Peak's various strains is even better than the previous time. I'm hoping one day I'll get to the point where I'm capable of unleashing the full potential of the genetics.


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Mar 8, 2021)

I didn't grab that one, I've got the kush x c99 and kush x Haze...dammit I need to order more seeds


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Mar 8, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Really enjoying the first KNL I've grown in a long time. It still needs to cure, but it's already so good. The jar has coffee and a few other smells. The hits from the bong are hard to describe in detail, but it just tastes and smells like _really good weed. _You know, the kind where you walk into the room, get a whiff and immediately want to find the source?
> 
> I'm finding as my skills as a grower increase, each return to Peak's various strains is even better than the previous time. I'm hoping one day I'll get to the point where I'm capable of unleashing the full potential of the genetics.


Dude, I love the Kush/NL. 
Just good ole' chronic. Yup the type of a weed you walk into the room, smell and just grin.
Growing up in Toronto, this would of been the mystical BC bud that everyone wanted, but could never find.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 9, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Really enjoying the first KNL I've grown in a long time. It still needs to cure, but it's already so good. The jar has coffee and a few other smells. The hits from the bong are hard to describe in detail, but it just tastes and smells like _really good weed. _You know, the kind where you walk into the room, get a whiff and immediately want to find the source?
> 
> I'm finding as my skills as a grower increase, each return to Peak's various strains is even better than the previous time. I'm hoping one day I'll get to the point where I'm capable of unleashing the full potential of the genetics.


I would like to do thousands of his Blueberry in my fantasy world. Somewhere in there is the most pure BB. That's gold.


----------



## Mr Benardi (Mar 16, 2021)

Who tried his Purple Kush x Haze ?


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Mar 16, 2021)

4 weeks of 12/12

SSxHaze pheno 1



SSxHaze pheno 2



SSxHaze pheno 3



And my cross with Peaks NB, NGBz..


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2021)

57 days for 2 Northern Berry with fan leaves beginning to yellow and dry. Smellsare light and pleasing running to forest and fresh scents, average size with a tight spiral pinecone bud structure. Both are quite the Indica Leaners. Lots of sparkle in the trykes still, and both are making new pistils so maybe about a week out.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Mar 21, 2021)

I like the NB, but I find it has the slightest racey side to it. Keeps me from falling asleep.so it's getting demoted to Late afternoon snack. Too Stoney for work, too racey for night time.


----------



## brandon112233 (Mar 21, 2021)

Was told by peak its not business as usual recently , was given a third party site to go through which was 20 bucks more per pack of 10 seeds , I'm Canadian so last time I got 12 seeds per pack for 40 bucks , anyone know what happened? I'm still going to buy from peak fyi


----------



## Fuckingatodeaso (Mar 21, 2021)

It took like a month to get beans on my last order, received about 2 months ago. Mike still had very good communication the whole time though. Covid slowing shipping supposedly. Perhaps something is going on but mike is a stand up dude. We all go through set backs or drama. It will get resolved I bet.


----------



## brandon112233 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thats what I figured as well


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 21, 2021)

The website seems to have changed since the last time I looked at it some months back. Are the prices the same as always?


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Are the prices the same as always?


 Regular premium seeds come in packs of 10.

$40 for one/first pack, $20 per pack after that.

Regular shipping is free.

$US for international orders.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 25, 2021)

Yo! I haven't been around for a while due to ongoing personal issues, so I thought I'd check in and give an update on what's going on here.
Check out the pic, it's from last fall's indoor grow. At 1ml per night before bed, this is almost 10 months worth of PSBC Blueberry, infused in MCT oil in my Ardent FX unit, which makes life so easy. It's fairly potent, too.

What's great about growing your own is that it just scratches the surface of what I've got in storage, lol!


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Mar 26, 2021)

5 weeks and 3 days. Unfortunately this will be my last update until harvest as I'm headed out of town. Sorry they aren't the best pictures. 

SSxHaze pheno 1



SSxHaze pheno 2



SSxHaze pheno 3



My cross NGBz


----------



## Snowback (Mar 26, 2021)

they look great!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2021)

2 Northern Berry down at 63 days, about average size and slightly leafy. Both had nice branching to train and buds are like clumps of small pinecones, slightly open structure with the buddettes being quite firm. Woodsy and fruit stand smell.

Nice big trykes and 20% amber, 10% cleanish and 70% cloudy. Smaller one threw one bunch of maybe 5 nanners about 10 days ago which I removed and had a couple nuts appear today. All out of the tips of bigger buds LSTed.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

Peakseeds gives me some serious nostalgic feels...remember looking at their website along with hempdempot...the real hempdepot.ca back in the early 2000s! Damn, I see they're still doing their thing, awesome.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Peakseeds gives me some serious nostalgic feels...remember looking at their website along with hempdempot...the real hempdepot.ca back in the early 2000s! Damn, I see they're still doing their thing, awesome.


I check out Hemp Depot all the time! Lol


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Mar 27, 2021)

I forgot to post the stalk on pheno 3....its massive and thick for the size of plant. My medicine Man is close to twice its height and still has a slightly smaller stalk.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 27, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 2 Northern Berry down at 63 days, about average size and slightly leafy. Both had nice branching to train and buds are like clumps of small pinecones, slightly open structure with the buddettes being quite firm. Woodsy and fruit stand smell.
> 
> Nice big trykes and 20% amber, 10% cleanish and 70% cloudy. Smaller one threw one bunch of maybe 5 nanners about 10 days ago which I removed and had a couple nuts appear today. All out of the tips of bigger buds LSTed.


Northern Berry would probably be my next order from Peak. I did Skunkberry and Kushberry previously, but lately have been craving some old time NL terps.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> Yo! I haven't been around for a while due to ongoing personal issues, so I thought I'd check in and give an update on what's going on here.
> Check out the pic, it's from last fall's indoor grow. At 1ml per night before bed, this is almost 10 months worth of PSBC Blueberry, infused in MCT oil in my Ardent FX unit, which makes life so easy. It's fairly potent, too.
> 
> What's great about growing your own is that it just scratches the surface of what I've got in storage, lol!
> ...


Did you make your own rso?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2021)

5 little smooth grey beans have hit the Bounty Sauna in hopes of growing some C99.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Did you make your own rso?


No it’s not RSO, it’s 50g of Blueberry infused into those 6 bottles, with organic coconut MCT oil from Costco, and it’s better than the oils I used to buy from Whistler Medical Marijuana Corporation. One 1ml dropper-full is pretty potent for us whereas with RSO I’ve heard that doses are in drops.

50ml of certified organic oil from WMMC would cost $150 with tax, plus shipping. One batch of six bottles like this pays more than the cost of the machine. Totally worth it for me because it’s better for the lungs.

Makes killer gummies, too!

if anyone ever want to get into this, I’m happy to share the ratios I use in the machine.


----------



## H G Griffin (Mar 29, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> infused into those 6 bottles, with organic coconut MCT oil


I have a good amount of infused coconut oil that I gift to people that I think can handle it. I still don't get high from edibles(and I hate that fact) but my test subject, a long time chronic, is very wary about future dosages.


----------



## H G Griffin (Mar 29, 2021)

BTW, has anyone had a crinkled leaf pheno of KNL? 

I have one that I'm going to keep around for a bit. It didn't impress as far as growth rate through the first run, but goddam is the smoke fantastic. I"m wondering if the crinkle might be due an error on my part. I'm hoping to coax a little more health out of her and up the yield a bit.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Mar 29, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> BTW, has anyone had a crinkled leaf pheno of KNL



Here's the only two girls i got KNL at the moment no crinkle leaf yet.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 30, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> I have a good amount of infused coconut oil that I gift to people that I think can handle it. I still don't get high from edibles(and I hate that fact) but my test subject, a long time chronic, is very wary about future dosages.


Man, i can't get high of edibles either. At best they just make me a little sleepy.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2021)

My C99 seeds have not germinated but they are not close to new. All previous from Peak have termed vigorously and quickly. Will be doing some Northern Skunk again soon.


----------



## zombywolf (Apr 1, 2021)

PanamaRed63 said:


> Regular premium seeds come in packs of 10.
> 
> $40 for one/first pack, $20 per pack after that.
> 
> ...


Not anymore. I emailed the company and was redirected to a reseller. Prices are now $60 per pack for everything you buy. And the reseller is unidentified.


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Apr 1, 2021)

zombywolf said:


> Not anymore.


Are you in the US?


----------



## zombywolf (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes. However, that question was not asked, so it did not make any difference.


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Apr 3, 2021)

Schedule change, im able to be home and get some update pics....6 weeks and 5 days

Pheno 1 - she's behind the other 2 but coming along nicely now.


Pheno 2 - the picture doesn't do the frost justice..she is coated..can't wait. My favorite of the 3.


Pheno 3


NGBz - I'm super impressed with this plant, she's a perfect blend of the parents. The flowers have the large calyxes of the Gorilla zkittlez but with the bud shape of the Northern berry. And I love the lime green pistils against the darker leaves. Can't wait to smoke her!


----------



## Snowback (Apr 4, 2021)

NGBz is a real beauty.


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Apr 4, 2021)

Snowback said:


> NGBz is a real beauty.


She sure is! She smells like a muted version of the GZ with the floral notes from the NB.
I sent a buddy of mine a bunch of similar crosses but made with a Skunk Berry male instead of the Northern Berry...he should be popping some soon. I dont have the space to pop everything I've made so I've been trying to get them to friends to test. I'm still trying to work through the seeds I've bought over the years lol Too many seeds not enough space/time


----------



## brandon112233 (Apr 6, 2021)

C99 and ss x c99 6 weeks flowering


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Apr 6, 2021)

Wow those are colas. No waste of space in your grow room lol.


----------



## brandon112233 (Apr 6, 2021)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Wow those are colas. No waste of space in your grow room lol.


switched to remo nutrients this run and the results are incredible


----------



## Snowback (Apr 7, 2021)

My buddy ran Remo and said that it gave him a super smooth burn. And his stuff always burns clean so that means something when he compliments the burn.


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Apr 9, 2021)

7 weeks and 3 days
SSxHaze 1 



SSxHaze 2 - pay no attention to the fried leaves of the plant beside her...that one is struggling lol



SSxHaze 3



NGBz


----------



## brandon112233 (Apr 11, 2021)

Here's a better picture with the hps off , c99 and ss x c99 just about 7 weeks now 400w hps


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2021)

62 day Northern Berry 2 weeks after chop at 62 days smell really good but no ID on it except woodsy, not wood but the woods, forest floor and soap and bath type shop, somewhat flowery. Buds are not real tight, tall and healthy trichs. Not as frosty as some but “punch you in the face” strong, no couchlock and will get you high quick, surprisingly active and creative high. Nice.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Apr 11, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 62 day Northern Berry 2 weeks after chop at 62 days smell really good but no ID on it except woodsy, not wood but the woods, forest floor and soap and bath type shop, somewhat flowery. Buds are not real tight, tall and healthy trichs. Not as frosty as some but “punch you in the face” strong, no couchlock and will get you high quick, surprisingly active and creative high. Nice.


Yeah, my NB is punch you in the face strong, and get off your ass to get shit done.


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Apr 11, 2021)

Thats so strange, my experience was the complete opposite. NB knocked my ass out, was my go to smoke for sleep


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2021)

I have indeed run other packs of Northern Berry in the past which were more sedative, I also haven’t tried anything from her sister. What is surprising is the power with few trichs showing on bud leaves.


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm looking for some Island Sweet Skunk & considering the Skunk Berry. Also looking at ISS regs from Next Generation. Either way I'm sending cash to Canada any preferred way any yall stateside folks do it?


----------



## brandon112233 (Apr 13, 2021)

Is 9 weeks pretty accurate on the ss x c99 , I've got 2 on week seven that look almost done , all pistols receded and calyxes swollen haven't checked trichs yet but will at lights on , almost looks like the might finish in around 8


----------



## Gekokujo (Apr 13, 2021)

brandon112233 said:


> Is 9 weeks pretty accurate on the ss x c99 , I've got 2 on week seven that look almost done , all pistols receded and calyxes swollen haven't checked trichs yet but will at lights on , almost looks like the might finish in around 8


I ran a full pack last summer. There were two phenos, I encountered. One I assume was c99 dominant and finished at a cool 8 weeks if that. The other was the more ss pheno that did around 9 weeks maybe a little more.


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (Apr 16, 2021)

8 weeks 3 days

SSxHaze pheno 1


SSxHaze pheno 2


SSxHaze pheno 3


NGBz


----------



## samhigh (Apr 24, 2021)

higher self said:


> I'm looking for some Island Sweet Skunk & considering the Skunk Berry. Also looking at ISS regs from Next Generation. Either way I'm sending cash to Canada any preferred way any yall stateside folks do it?


money order is fine, been doing business with mj over 10yrs now, have sb pics ib this thread forgot the page lol

sam


----------



## brandon112233 (Apr 25, 2021)

Come down Tuesday smells of amazing pineapple cannabis in there (c99 and ssxc99) Tuesday will be 9 weeks


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (May 1, 2021)

SSxHaze 10.5 weeks and going..

Pheno 1


Pheno 2



Pheno 3 throwing out foxtails...keeping an eye on the triches on her




NGBz harvested today


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2021)

I have 3 c99 going, just seedlings, but 2 are hating life and might not make the cut. All 3 in soil so not sure why the two are so upset. Ill get pics once they get further along, if they do that is.


----------



## Snowback (May 2, 2021)

Chuck'd Genetics said:


> SSxHaze 10.5 weeks and going..
> 
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4892240
> ...


delicious !


----------



## DonPetro (May 2, 2021)

Chuck'd Genetics said:


> SSxHaze 10.5 weeks and going..
> 
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4892240
> ...


Pheno #2 has my vote for keeper. Looks fire.


----------



## Chuck'd Genetics (May 11, 2021)

You guys are gonna like this....after 12 weeks, she came down. The crown jewel, pheno 2


----------



## Sirgrassalot (May 12, 2021)

Great job real nice fade on that one. Gonna be very tasty i bet.


----------



## Snowback (May 13, 2021)

She's a real beauty!


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2021)

My iPad finally was able to download this “huge photo” page.

Just planted 3 Northern Skunk with small tails in red Solos, huge seeds. May save a few seeds for fall intercourse.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2021)

3 c99

Two have decent structure with side growth 1 is a bean pole.


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2021)

Got 2 Northern Skunk up and going a few days.


----------



## Jestocost (May 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Got 2 Northern Skunk up and going a few days.


I just ordered some and they will be my next run starting around beginning July. I will be watching with interest.

Best of luck.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2021)

1/2 Northern Skunk is a lady at 5 days, leaning to the Sweet Skunk in expression. Hillbill really likes this strain.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2021)

Hard to load this page with the “big pictures” on my iPad


----------



## Snowback (Jun 22, 2021)

The Peakers have been a little quiet around here lately. I need to get my buddy on here with this SkunkBerry. He resists forums.


----------



## Jestocost (Jun 22, 2021)

Have 5 NS at one week from breaking soil in the tent right now.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jun 22, 2021)

Time warp x skunk very wide plant love growing this strain.


----------



## FredH (Jun 30, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> And yet again, more Blueberry weirdness. You can tell by looking at the leaves that it's been a tough one to grow. Of three plants, two smell like blueberry while one smells like blueberry muffins. I'm wondering if at some point in the next couple of weeks they'll actually turn blueish in colour.
> 
> View attachment 4636181


I know, replying to a year old post but this looks like classic K deficiency.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 13, 2021)

I've got some SSxC99 in the jars that turned out very nicely.

I don't know if it's the cross or if it's just me, but I continue to find this F1 a more potent sativa than either of the parents(both of which I really like, esp C99). The word that comes to mind to describe the buzz for me is always 'electric'. It's fun but feels a little dangerous too, like it would be easy to go past the 'fun' stage. 
I would not share this bud with lightweights.

IBL Cindy, as well as my own cross of C99xBB, continue to hold their place in the rotation as favorites.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jul 13, 2021)

Anybody scores some hash from mike he was giving out on twitter ? He had two three drops hash last couple weeks.


----------



## lukedog (Jul 13, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> I've got some SSxC99 in the jars that turned out very nicely.
> 
> I don't know if it's the cross or if it's just me, but I continue to find this F1 a more potent sativa than either of the parents(both of which I really like, esp C99). The word that comes to mind to describe the buzz for me is always 'electric'. It's fun but feels a little dangerous too, like it would be easy to go past the 'fun' stage.
> I would not share this bud with lightweights.
> ...


Mike is a class act. Most newbs would benefit from growing Peak seeds on their first run. Quality seeds at a fair price


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 13, 2021)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Anybody scores some hash from mike he was giving out on twitter ?


Not me.

I give away the hash I make, so I wouldn't go seeking out more. I'm too addicted to fresh flower.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jul 13, 2021)

He's also giving out seeds with the hash. Last drop was at 8 A.M adt time zone last week JFYI.


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 14, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Not me.
> 
> I give away the hash I make, so I wouldn't go seeking out more. I'm too addicted to fresh flower.


I did. Via Twitter. Got about 2g of C99 x kush. Went great rolled into J’s of the C99 x sweet skunk I grew. Super stimulating. Very generous if him.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2021)

C99, kept her in solo because she had ruff beginning and space was limited. Has classic c99 smell


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jul 19, 2021)

"Get down head to the choppa or twitter" peaks giving out hash again good luck boys and girls. Forgot to mention canada 18 + only.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jul 19, 2021)

Fuck twitter.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks for the heads-up, Grassy, but I grow my own so I don't need to do stuff like that. Plus, like the goat said, fuck Twitter.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jul 19, 2021)

Sirgrassalot said:


>


What a stoner.


----------



## Montague (Jul 19, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> I've got some SSxC99 in the jars that turned out very nicely.
> 
> I don't know if it's the cross or if it's just me, but I continue to find this F1 a more potent sativa than either of the parents(both of which I really like, esp C99). The word that comes to mind to describe the buzz for me is always 'electric'. It's fun but feels a little dangerous too, like it would be easy to go past the 'fun' stage.
> I would not share this bud with lightweights.


Hi. I grew some of Mike's C99 x Texada Timewarp and the high corresponded completely with what you describe so well with your SS x C99. It was extremely racy, borderline terrifying weed with no ceiling.
Peak Seeds is a superb boutique seed supplier. I've grown his blueberry, northern skunk, sweet skunk, northern lights, C99, C99xSS and C99xTT. All of them were more than I could have hoped for. So yeah, he only does a few things, but he does them really well, with no hype, fair prices, Peak is solid in every way. And in a field as seedy as the seed business is, that is a rare thing.
This is my first post, cause I signed up just so I could add my two cents about Peak!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2021)

1 Northern Skunk at 44 days, leaves a dark piney green with big buds that come from the stem like pinecones. Leaves are midwidth. Like the antithesis of foxtailing. Spicy smells with a kick of fresh topsoil. “We must be in heaven, man”. Trichs are tall with big heads going cloudy with a lot of crystal still. Lots of trichs on sugar leaves. Stem/branches short and strong.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jul 23, 2021)

couldn't help it hillbill afternoon beers lol


----------



## hillbill (Aug 1, 2021)

1 Northern Skunk down at 60 days, compact in structure like mom. Adequate branching for training and branches are very strong. Lots of trykes that are 90% cloudy and a few amber and virtually no clear. Nice thick an$ heavy buds with little fade. Water uptake slowed drastically last few days. Woodsy and woodsy incense, not very strong at chop.


----------



## LeeP (Aug 2, 2021)

Nice plants everyone!

I was wondering if anyone can help me identify a 2 week old seedling from a mix pack? It has fat leaves and shades of purple on the underside of the leaves.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## Snowback (Aug 6, 2021)

no pics?


----------



## LeeP (Aug 12, 2021)

Snowback said:


> no pics?



No, I could get some but it's just a small plant I stuck it outside and it don't get much sun. Now that it stretched for the sun I noticed it grows 3 leaves per node in a triangle pattern.


----------



## WintersBones (Aug 12, 2021)

Hey folks, figured I should share my current project here. Doing a run of Peakseedsbc Sweet Skunk x Haze and I'm going to make some seeds to save and share as well. I popped all 10 out the pack and have had them vegging for a couple months now, topped a few times and are just about ready to flip now. Earlier I took a gamble and picked out a few plants last month and flipped them early hoping to find some males and lucked out and got two males from which I'm saving pollen to use during the flower run.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2021)

First plant I've ever grown in a solo cup. She was stunted as a seedling and just took longer than the others. So she missed being translated into a 1 gallon. I kept a cut off her so she'll get another go if her smoke is good
Peaks c99


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 13, 2021)

She's a little grumpy. Changed up the feed a bit and also let her dry out more than she likes, but still coming along pretty well.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 13, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> First plant I've ever grown in a solo cup. She was stunted as a seedling and just took longer than the others. So she missed being translated into a 1 gallon. I kept a cut off her so she'll get another go if her smoke is good
> Peaks c99
> View attachment 4963948
> View attachment 4963949


Hey Eso,
From my experience with PSBC Cindy, she has some very robust phenos. If the cut doesn't grow a little faster for you than the stunted mom, I would suggest to keep looking , even if you get nice smoke. My keeper, for example, roots quickly and grows fast and furious with big yields, and given the consistency of MikeJ's work, I would have to think it shouldn't be too hard to find again.
Good luck either way, brother.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 13, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Hey Eso,
> From my experience with PSBC Cindy, she has some very robust phenos. If the cut doesn't grow a little faster for you than the stunted mom, I would suggest to keep looking , even if you get nice smoke. My keeper, for example, roots quickly and grows fast and furious with big yields, and given the consistency of MikeJ's work, I would have to think it shouldn't be too hard to find again.
> Good luck either way, brother.


She clones well and grows well I just started that batch of seedlings in shitty soil and some plants were not happy. She came back nicely once transplanted into better soil but I just left her in cup.

This is the 4th c99 female from peak and she is very much like the previous ladies.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 14, 2021)

LeeP said:


> No, I could get some but it's just a small plant I stuck it outside and it don't get much sun. Now that it stretched for the sun I noticed it grows 3 leaves per node in a triangle pattern.





WintersBones said:


> Hey folks, figured I should share my current project here. Doing a run of Peakseedsbc Sweet Skunk x Haze and I'm going to make some seeds to save and share as well. I popped all 10 out the pack and have had them vegging for a couple months now, topped a few times and are just about ready to flip now. Earlier I took a gamble and picked out a few plants last month and flipped them early hoping to find some males and lucked out and got two males from which I'm saving pollen to use during the flower run.
> View attachment 4963896View attachment 4963897View attachment 4963894View attachment 4963895


Nice canopy management.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2021)

Northern Skunk in the Arizer Air this morning. Mid density high powered herb. Lots of trichs on sugar leaves. A fave for a long time here. Average size but really nice big nugs. A little pine smell and a lot of dank Cannabis.


----------



## cannaloop (Aug 26, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Hey Eso,
> From my experience with PSBC Cindy, she has some very robust phenos. If the cut doesn't grow a little faster for you than the stunted mom, I would suggest to keep looking , even if you get nice smoke. My keeper, for example, roots quickly and grows fast and furious with big yields, and given the consistency of MikeJ's work, I would have to think it shouldn't be too hard to find again.
> Good luck either way, brother.


I completely agree with you. I know there's consistency in the line of course, but there are definitely some that are much more resilient than others. I tried to get Mike's cut to work for me, but it must not like my growing style. One hasty-dried microwave sample I tried tonight at 48 days, with seeds still ripening all over it, in the Solo 2, was incredibly nice for such a crude sample. She is lanky and not that manageable inside, but her other characteristics are great. Every female I have grown out has been distinct. Some I have culled in veg, and one I have had for over two years now because she's so dependable and can finish outdoors in challenging conditions. Only one fat budded girl showed mold outdoors. She smelled a little like the dollar store. He will never go for complete homogeneity, as that will just lead to a lack of vigor in the line. His C99 line is definitely worth spending time on. I am still looking for one that has a strong pineapple smell, as mine have been mild to this point.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 27, 2021)

cannaloop said:


> . I am still looking for one that has a strong pineapple smell, as mine have been mild to this point.


My keeper is pineapple while growing and a super-sweet rotting fruit smell while drying. The taste and smell when consumed is different again, but very nice and clean tasting.


----------



## islewarp (Aug 30, 2021)

lukedog said:


> Mike is a class act. Most newbs would benefit from growing Peak seeds on their first run. Quality seeds at a fair price


Yeah! Mike is awesome. My first attempt at organics outdoors, with actual good stock and not random bag seeds, was Peak's stuff. SSxC99, Kush Berry and a NLxKush 10 pack was thrown in for free. I had a lot of issues with the Kush stuff outside but maybe that was user error. The SSxC99 is my all-time fav now though and did it two years in a row. I also had some mutation issues with Texada Skunk last year and he sent me a free pack of my choosing I believe. Even if I'm remembering incorrectly he 100% made it right, above and beyond what most people would do.

Sadly, I didn't get any SSxC99 this year but still had some Texada Skunk x C99 seeds left which are in flower at the moment. It's crazy how uniform his genetics are. Last season I got 7 females out of a 10 pack of SSxC99 and gave away one. Grew out the other 6 and you could not tell them apart visually. Some had subtle smell differences though. NLxSkunk and Nothern Haze leftovers overs growing currently too but they're not showing much yet and will be the usual stubborn battle into late October. NL Skunk was still really potent last year even if I might have cut it a tad early and the Nothern Haze I found two cool phenos last year, one was like a sweet hazelnut type smell and the other was a beautiful classic gassy/chemical lemon thing. I think both plants I have up of NL Haze are of the lemon type, that's what the stem rub tells me anyway.

Another note about the NL Skunk is that 2 years in a row I found a self spliting/topping pheno that Y's out eventually in an interesting way

@Chuck'd Genetics

I tried growing out HazexSS last year since it was a free tester and it was a bust outdoors of course. Was in my greenhouse in November hating life before I cut it down. Stil had the nice colours like yours show and a delightful tropical fruity smell that really made me wish I could grow it properly to do it justice.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 30, 2021)

Anyone follow MikeJ on twitter?

I don't have a twitter account, but he mentioned in an email that he is communicating his plans on there, so I popped over for a look. On his account, he calls himself an "aspiring licensee". Looks like he's making the switch to legal.

If that's where the money and peace of mind are, I wish him nothing but the best. 

Glad I'm all stocked up on seeds though.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Aug 30, 2021)

Things seem to be pointing that way "aspiring licensee" soon rather than later.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 31, 2021)

Sirgrassalot said:


> Things seem to be pointing that way "aspiring licensee" soon rather than later.


I'm sure most of us knew this had been in the works for a while. 
I know I've been preparing for the end of grey market PSBC. I've made my own seeds of his IBLs and can recreate most of his classic F1's. I wish he had the kush he uses in the crosses in seed form, but oh well, can't always get what you want.

Now that we appear to have finally reached the precipice, I will admit to a sense of loss. 

It's kind of like when your favorite underground band gets signed. You wish them the best, but inside, you pine a little for the days when they were your own special secret.

My selfish thoughts aside, I hope the PSBC brand becomes a beast in the legal market and fills Mike's bank account. 

Thanks for everything, Mr J!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2021)

Any info on the Haze and C99 crosses? 

Favorite strain overall?

Partial to Northern Skunk and Sweet Skunk here.


----------



## H G Griffin (Aug 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Any info on the Haze and C99 crosses?
> 
> Favorite strain overall?
> 
> Partial to Northern Skunk and Sweet Skunk here.


Cindy has been my favorite from PSBC. My Cindy x BB cross is a beautiful high as well.

KNL has produced some fantastic smoke, but has some fussy phenos. I'm growing out a mom now that was just too much of a drama queen to keep, but I love the bud she produces.

Sweet Skunk has always been a bit scary to me, as an IBL, and in the xC99 crosses. It can be very racy. It tends to magnify any tension I'm feeling. If I was still into hitting the mosh pit, it would be good pre-gig smoke, but I'm too old for that shit. It's probably my least favorite of Peak's lines. (@hillbill's differing view of SS remind me how cannabis is such a personal thing, and effects all of us in a unique way)

I have a love/hate relationship with Blueberry. It can produce some of the most beautiful, colourful buds with a wonderful effect, but she's so inbred that there are a lot of potential issues. I made a pile of seeds and need to do a proper pheno hunt, but that is a lot of effort and resources.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2021)

I am not worthy of raising Blueberry! Crosses have been fine. 

Anyone on those newer crosses?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Aug 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Any info on the Haze and C99 crosses?
> 
> Favorite strain overall?
> 
> Partial to Northern Skunk and Sweet Skunk here.


SSxC99 is top notch daytime smoke, mango flavoured. 
Pure haze another racey strain. Chocolate, caramel, and butterscotch is all I smelt from those jars.
KNL classic kush, was my go-to night weed for awhile.
NB zero stretch on this plant great for small spaces, nice fruity smoke, day or night.

Those were all grown from clone gifted from Mike J. And we're my favorites.

Hands down seed or clone, his SSxC99 is my favorite day smoke of all time. 

His NS is not on this list, it's good smoke but just not for me, it's great smoke, just not what I'm after.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 1, 2021)

Here's a Haze x SS while back it was very aggressive from my notes lol. One hermie cause tiny little leak of led from a fan she likes her rest lol.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 6, 2021)

If it’s called “Haze”, It whispers “Hermie”


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 6, 2021)

hillbill said:


> If it’s called “Haze”, It whispers “Hermie”


Hah, his haze threw a few male flowers. Only one, that ever did that from his clones.


----------



## Hitch (Sep 7, 2021)

Anyone who has grown Mike's C99 x Haze or C99 x Kush…what is the flowering stretch? Thought I had better ask before I let it veg to long.


----------



## islewarp (Sep 7, 2021)

Hitch said:


> Anyone who has grown Mike's C99 x Haze or C99 x Kush…what is the flowering stretch? Thought I had better ask before I let it veg to long.


I'm curious on the flowering time for the C99 Kush and if it can be run outside. I found the kush crosses to be weak to PM and botrytis outdoors but maybe I just sucked worse at grower then (likely)


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 10, 2021)

the eggs are in the basket, the eagles has landed, this farmer come up to me and said can you round up my 67 sheep...i said sure 70.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 10, 2021)

Man the c99 i flowered out in solo cup is great herb. It has that stimulant type high where you just don't wanna sit through. You gotta get up and do shit. 

Flavor is floral, sweet but not quite pineapple. Has a sweet floral and cheese type smell. Great daytime smoke that gets you ripped decently. Can't wait to get some more buds of it.


----------



## islewarp (Sep 10, 2021)

Sirgrassalot said:


> the eggs are in the basket, the eagles has landed, this farmer come up to me and said can you round up my 67 sheep...i said sure 70.View attachment 4984105


Nice I just got 3x packs of C99xSS, Texada NL X C99, Texada Skunk x C99, Sweet Skunk Pure, NL X Haze of the 'handwritten' variety for let's say obvious reasons. I know the last 2 aren't good finishers outdoor in my climate but just wanted to collect them all the same. I'd really like to grow indoors one day soon, maybe I can get some entry-level LED setup that isn't total trash. Trying to decide on some more indoor ones to collect but having trouble making up my mind. I want all the variants of the Haze/Kush/C99 crosses lol and there are quite a few.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 10, 2021)

islewarp said:


> Nice I just got 3x packs of C99xSS, Texada NL X C99, Texada Skunk x C99, Sweet Skunk Pure, NL X Haze of the 'handwritten' variety for let's say obvious reasons. I know the last 2 aren't good finishers outdoor in my climate but just wanted to collect them all the same. I'd really like to grow indoors one day soon, maybe I can get some entry-level LED setup that isn't total trash. Trying to decide on some more indoor ones to collect but having trouble making up my mind. I want all the variants of the Haze/Kush/C99 crosses lol and there are quite a few.


Bar style led's are the way to go. The way led's company's are duking out these days it's fun to watch, they get better and better every year !
Texada is one of my top strains for peaks. Best of luck with those very fun to grow "monsters lol"


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Sep 11, 2021)

Sorry for double post lol. This morning i was admiring my seeds from MJ i can tell you the beans are fresh very strong odor of weed coming from them.


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Sep 17, 2021)

Sirgrassalot said:


> All info from Mr Soul, C-99 creator/maker/breeder :
> 
> (1) The tall, lanky pheno is the biggest yielder !
> (2) Rotten meat/ fruit punch pheno is the most potent !
> ...


Thanks for that good stuff.


----------



## Montague (Oct 3, 2021)

islewarp said:


> I'm curious on the flowering time for the C99 Kush and if it can be run outside. I found the kush crosses to be weak to PM and botrytis outdoors but maybe I just sucked worse at grower then (likely)


I am growing the C99 Kush outside in southern Ontario and it is finishing nicely, should be done by the 15th. One got chopped down because of PM...using Hydrogen Peroxide spray to keep it in check on the other plant untl harvest.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Oct 7, 2021)

islewarp said:


> can get some entry-level LED setup that isn't total trash


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 7, 2021)

C99 full of headbanger seeds.


Super excited to smoke the cross of the 2, headies for sure.


----------



## Hitch (Nov 13, 2021)

C99xKush day 50


----------



## sourshoes (Nov 13, 2021)

Hitch said:


> C99xKush day 50
> 
> View attachment 5028076
> View attachment 5028077
> View attachment 5028078


Grew out one before.. Potent as hell


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 13, 2021)

Had peak on my mind lately, thinking it's time to grow some out again. C99xSS always was my favorite, but maybe I'll start something different. See what seeds of his I have.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 16, 2021)

sick of hearing wedding cake and geleto


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 17, 2021)

Sirgrassalot said:


>


ahh the old hot cosby lol


----------



## dorianwq (Nov 22, 2021)

Kushberry outdoor taken down 3rd week of October southern ontario.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 22, 2021)

dorianwq said:


> Kushberry outdoor taken down 3rd week of October southern ontario.


Sick! Ontario had such a good fall to finish grows outside.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 23, 2021)

We had late season here in New Brunswick this year also. Made a little passed the first week of October, its was looking like i could of gone longer but 3 days of rain killed that idea lol.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2021)

3 c99 at day 39 from flip 




Cheers


----------



## H G Griffin (Nov 26, 2021)

Trying to get through some old seeds and laid down the last 6 kushberry from 2017. Hopefully a few will pop. 
@dorianwq 's monster KB above ^ looks amazing! Kudos!


----------



## sourshoes (Nov 26, 2021)

sourshoes said:


> Sweet Skunk x c99 and NL


----------



## dorianwq (Dec 5, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Sick! Ontario had such a good fall to finish grows outside.


Yeah man couldn't have been better this year really.


----------



## dorianwq (Dec 5, 2021)

Kushberry buds


----------



## dbdump (Dec 5, 2021)

dorianwq said:


> Kushberry buds


Looks nice! Hows the smell and such?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 5, 2021)

c99 day 50 from flip . It has a very strong pineapple smell with a bit of rotten funk . 


A different one. Also has a pineapple smell but not as strong and no funk


They are gonna yield nicely 


Cheers


----------



## Hitch (Dec 5, 2021)

C99 x Kush


----------



## sourshoes (Dec 7, 2021)

Hitch said:


> C99 x Kush
> 
> View attachment 5041408
> View attachment 5041410


One of my favourite smokes from Peak. 

Only grew it once and it was really strong


----------



## dorianwq (Dec 7, 2021)

dbdump said:


> Looks nice! Hows the smell and such?


Quite floral/sweet and fruity with a hint of kush.


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 7, 2021)

sourshoes said:


> One of my favourite smokes from Peak.
> 
> Only grew it once and it was really strong


Strong as in? Heady or body? Elaborate please.


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 7, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Had peak on my mind lately, thinking it's time to grow some out again. C99xSS always was my favorite, but maybe I'll start something different. See what seeds of his I have.


Why is C99xSS your fav? I got a pack. Can you do a quick smoke report? Like flavor, aroma, effect, and potency?


----------



## H G Griffin (Dec 7, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Trying to get through some old seeds and laid down the last 6 kushberry from 2017. Hopefully a few will pop.
> @dorianwq 's monster KB above ^ looks amazing! Kudos!


5 out of 6 seeds became seedlings and all are chugging along. A few are showing some blueberry weirdness, but otherwise healthy. I'll give them a few more weeks and then probably keep the best two. Going to get a little more aggressive in the pheno hunting.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 7, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> 5 out of 6 seeds became seedlings and all are chugging along. A few are showing some blueberry weirdness, but otherwise healthy. I'll give them a few more weeks and then probably keep the best two. Going to get a little more aggressive in the pheno hunting.


There’s some keepers in Kushberry. I grew out a pack and had 5 females. Had a pure Hindu Kush pheno that vegged super slow but the rest were normal. Had a pheno that grew multiple tops on its own. Tasted like coffee.
Kushberry is definitely something I’d run again out of many peak runs over the years


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 7, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> Why is C99xSS your fav? I got a pack. Can you do a quick smoke report? Like flavor, aroma, effect, and potency?


It grows big colas, of mango flavoured, potent sativa. Fantastic daytime smoke, great for work, physical activity, working out etc.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Sirgrassalot (Dec 13, 2021)

Sirgrassalot said:


>






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=285661681862882


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 19, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> It grows big colas, of mango flavoured, potent sativa. Fantastic daytime smoke, great for work, physical activity, working out etc.


I guess it's not racy, trippy or psychedelic? Call me crazy, but I love these attributes of strong sativa dominant plants.


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 19, 2021)

How is Mike's Blueberry? Is it close to the original famous blueberry from DJ Short? How potent is it?

What's the most potent indica hybrid from Mike? From researching this thread, it seems like NLxSkunk or it's just a matter of preference?


----------



## F_T_P! (Dec 19, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> How is Mike's Blueberry? Is it close to the original famous blueberry from DJ Short? How potent is it?
> 
> What's the most potent indica hybrid from Mike? From researching this thread, it seems like NLxSkunk or it's just a matter of preference?


His Blueberry is the first plant I ever grew. Came out amazing even though I stressed it out at the end and hermed. Even with micro seeds it was still bomb. Be careful with her and you will not have that problem.

My favorite Strain of Mikes is the Skunkberry. Loud, funky and strong. Had a killer keeper I lost years ago.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 19, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> I guess it's not racy, trippy or psychedelic? Call me crazy, but I love these attributes of strong sativa dominant plants.


If I used it at night time while I was sitting on my ass, I might find it racy. That's why I like it for work. It's got pep!


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 19, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> How is Mike's Blueberry? Is it close to the original famous blueberry from DJ Short? How potent is it?
> 
> What's the most potent indica hybrid from Mike? From researching this thread, it seems like NLxSkunk or it's just a matter of preference?


Haven't tried his BB. His NLxS wasn't anything special for me,and that was a gifted clone from him. But his KxNL was killer knock out bedtime indica. Just dank and potent.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 19, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> How is Mike's Blueberry? Is it close to the original famous blueberry from DJ Short? How potent is it?
> 
> What's the most potent indica hybrid from Mike? From researching this thread, it seems like NLxSkunk or it's just a matter of preference?


Mikes blueberry is bred toward the indica side. It’s your typical fussy blueberry to veg. 
His blueberry crosses are nice. Skunkberry Northernberry aand I really liked the Kushberry.

ask hillbill as he can rate potency compared to some other well used seed producers.


----------



## unfiltered (Dec 20, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Mikes blueberry is bred toward the indica side. It’s your typical fussy blueberry to veg.
> His blueberry crosses are nice. Skunkberry Northernberry aand I really liked the Kushberry.
> 
> ask hillbill as he can rate potency compared to some other well used seed producers.


Thank you for your input. For the Blueberry, how potent and loud is it? Does it has most of the attributes of the infamous Blueberry from DJ Short that everyone knows about? I'm sort of looking for a pure Blueberry for the flowers as well as pollen chucking.

@hillbill Please jump in any time.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2021)

I am not worthy of Blueberry as it is the one strain that has evaded my skills, OK with crosses but damn, Blueberry hates me! Got a couple Fem BB from North Atlantic Seed Co. I’ll try those at some point. Ask about anything but Blueberry!


----------



## Staxx33 (Dec 22, 2021)

Decided to try some peakseeds! Just wondering if they usually proved any confirmation and or shipping/tracking info?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2021)

Very Piney Northern Skunk chopped Tuesday at 8 weeks leans to the SS side with buds having a fairly loose foxtail structure. Not had this pheno before with NS or a cross I did of NL x SS that i grew for years. Hanging in dark closet.


----------



## sourshoes (Dec 23, 2021)

unfiltered said:


> Strong as in? Heady or body? Elaborate please.


Very strong hybrid high. Knocked me right between the eyes and had that super dazed and baked (staring off into space) feeling.. Then it tapered into a nice all around buzz.


----------



## sourshoes (Dec 23, 2021)

Sweet Skunk x c99 at day 36. 2 plants in an earthbox


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Mar 8, 2022)

Sweet Skunk x c99 six week today. She running out of gas early, defiantly revenging this girl once she done.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 8, 2022)

All one plant? She's a beauty.


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Mar 9, 2022)

Snowback said:


> All one plant? She's a beauty.


Two clones from same mother not sure why one stretched more than the other in first two week of flower


----------



## Moldy (Mar 9, 2022)

Peak's web site has been down for months. Or did they change site name?


----------



## Hitch (Mar 9, 2022)

Moldy said:


> Peak's web site has been down for months. Or did they change site name?


No it’s working and hasn’t changed in a decade at least. I’ll shoot you a pm.


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Mar 9, 2022)

This is what Mike sent me on Jan 14 of this year when I asked about buying some more seeds........

Hello, and my apologies for the delay. PeakSeedsBC is now closed.
For those still interested, I will temporarily make my stock available.


----------



## {Icon} (Mar 9, 2022)

This is the only pic i have i dont know what happened to the others its Peaks seeds C99 if you wanted them you had to ask for them so far i found two phenos one fairly mellow seen below it does have a potent high smells/taste like blonde hash with a hint of fruit & a nice after taste of pineapple if vaped The other pheno i didnt like it was more fruity but with a racy paranoia high both were very easy to grow & trim with good yields & a great strain for SOG.


----------



## H G Griffin (Mar 10, 2022)

Yup, Mike's been planning this move for a long time. I wish him nothing but success.

I'm glad I've stocked up on his IBLs and done a few seed runs over the years. His Cindy and BB are favorites of mine. I just wish I could have got some of the Sea of Purple Kush that he used in the KNL F1s'


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Mar 11, 2022)

H G Griffin said:


> Yup, Mike's been planning this move for a long time. I wish him nothing but success.
> 
> I'm glad I've stocked up on his IBLs and done a few seed runs over the years. His Cindy and BB are favorites of mine. I just wish I could have got some of the Sea of Purple Kush that he used in the KNL F1s'


He had clones available of the sea of purple kush. I ran a few. It was a killer knock out kush.


----------



## Hitch (Mar 11, 2022)

Yup, confirmed he has closed. I definitely should have stocked up on C99. I’m shocked, been popping his beans since 2012. Best wishes though.


----------



## H G Griffin (Mar 11, 2022)

thecosmicgoat said:


> He had clones available of the sea of purple kush. I ran a few. It was a killer knock out kush.


Yeah, when I'd asked him about it he said he only had the female. He never had a male so it was never an option to work the line or offer seeds.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 19, 2022)

So, what's the story? Did something bad happen? Or was it just time to move on?


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Mar 19, 2022)

He mentioned working on getting "licensed" to me last year. Whatever that means or entailed, I got no clue really.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 19, 2022)

Ahh, I see. Thanks.


----------



## GrowRock (Apr 5, 2022)

C99xkush week 6-1/2
Straight up sour fruit and rubber smell lol


----------



## GrowRock (Apr 7, 2022)

lower bud of the c99xkush


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Jul 26, 2022)

Far West Genetics is Peakseedbc new name quote from mj on Instagram
Far West Genetics
@SeedsBc
·
18h

Now that we've had a week to absorb it, I'm very pleased to announce that we have successfully obtained our Cannabis Nursery Licence from Health Canada. We are based in Sooke BC and will be providing seeds, seedlings, clones, breeding services to the Canadian Cannabis industry.


----------



## JiMBeANER (Sep 19, 2022)

H G Griffin said:


> Yup, Mike's been planning this move for a long time. I wish him nothing but success.
> 
> I'm glad I've stocked up on his IBLs and done a few seed runs over the years. His Cindy and BB are favorites of mine. I just wish I could have got some of the Sea of Purple Kush that he used in the KNL F1s'


If you have any extra lmk


----------



## Budget Buds (Sep 20, 2022)

I sent mike an email within the past month, he directed me to another grower in Canada who's website has the same strains as mikes. He appears to still be in the game but doesn't deal with the distribution aspect of it anymore. His NL was a killer strain


----------



## PeakSeedsBC (Sep 21, 2022)

Hello, and thanks so much to all of you that have supported me over the years.
We have gone legal, as Far West Genetics. Meaning, we can no longer service any retail customers, licensed Canadian producers only.
I'm sorry to disappoint anyone, it was a tough(expensive) decision but we're optimistic.
Again...... Thank you!!!!


----------



## Hitch (Sep 21, 2022)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> Hello, and thanks so much to all of you that have supported me over the years.
> We have gone legal, as Far West Genetics. Meaning, we can no longer service any retail customers, licensed Canadian producers only.
> I'm sorry to disappoint anyone, it was a tough(expensive) decision but we're optimistic.
> Again...... Thank you!!!!


Congratulations man . Wish you all the best. I always appreciated your generosity and security when ordering. Sure wish I’d ordered a pack of your Cindy beforehand though, so I could’ve open pollinated myself a lifetime supply!


----------



## Playk328 (Sep 21, 2022)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> Hello, and thanks so much to all of you that have supported me over the years.
> We have gone legal, as Far West Genetics. Meaning, we can no longer service any retail customers, licensed Canadian producers only.
> I'm sorry to disappoint anyone, it was a tough(expensive) decision but we're optimistic.
> Again...... Thank you!!!!


Best of luck, I hope you the best.. I feel like its shooting yourself in the foot missing out on retail customers, but if that's what you feel is bests then all the best.


----------



## cannaloop (Sep 21, 2022)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> Hello, and thanks so much to all of you that have supported me over the years.
> We have gone legal, as Far West Genetics. Meaning, we can no longer service any retail customers, licensed Canadian producers only.
> I'm sorry to disappoint anyone, it was a tough(expensive) decision but we're optimistic.
> Again...... Thank you!!!!


All the best and I really hope your new business is a tremendous success. Still looking for that keeper Cindy and I'll bet it will be in some PSBC beans!


----------



## Staxx33 (Sep 21, 2022)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> Hello, and thanks so much to all of you that have supported me over the years.
> We have gone legal, as Far West Genetics. Meaning, we can no longer service any retail customers, licensed Canadian producers only.
> I'm sorry to disappoint anyone, it was a tough(expensive) decision but we're optimistic.
> Again...... Thank you!!!!


Congrats! Just wondering if it will be easy to identify what products come from your genetics in retail stores, and if you need to rename the strain names ?


----------



## JiMBeANER (Sep 24, 2022)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> Hello, and thanks so much to all of you that have supported me over the years.
> We have gone legal, as Far West Genetics. Meaning, we can no longer service any retail customers, licensed Canadian producers only.
> I'm sorry to disappoint anyone, it was a tough(expensive) decision but we're optimistic.
> Again...... Thank you!!!!


Does anyone have access to these as retail customers like us? Would love to still be able to get these asap.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Sep 24, 2022)

@PeakSeedsBC I wish you the best in this endeavor! Your strains are great and thank goodness I have a stash of your seeds still!
If there is any way to purchase these from someone else going forward, please let me know, even if it has to be in a private message.
Your Northern Lights was like a warm blanket on a cold night. Cheers!


----------



## PeakSeedsBC (Sep 26, 2022)

Staxx33 said:


> Congrats! Just wondering if it will be easy to identify what products come from your genetics in retail stores, and if you need to rename the strain names ?


Look for Far West Genetics!!


----------



## PeakSeedsBC (Sep 26, 2022)

JiMBeANER said:


> Does anyone have access to these as retail customers like us? Would love to still be able to get these asap.


 Not yet but before long hopefully.


----------



## PeakSeedsBC (Sep 26, 2022)

GiovanniJones said:


> @PeakSeedsBC I wish you the best in this endeavor! Your strains are great and thank goodness I have a stash of your seeds still!
> If there is any way to purchase these from someone else going forward, please let me know, even if it has to be in a private message.
> Your Northern Lights was like a warm blanket on a cold night. Cheers!


 Sorry no, we're playing by the rules now.


----------



## Staxx33 (Sep 26, 2022)

PeakSeedsBC said:


> Sorry no, we're playing by the rules now.


Would the legal seed route be feasible or is that an entirely different bunch of hoops to jump through? I know the legal seed market doesn't seem to have caught on much but maybe with some old school genetics it would help. I'd definitely buy far west genetics seeds from legal retail.


----------



## PeakSeedsBC (Sep 27, 2022)

Staxx33 said:


> Would the legal seed route be feasible or is that an entirely different bunch of hoops to jump through? I know the legal seed market doesn't seem to have caught on much but maybe with some old school genetics it would help. I'd definitely buy far west genetics seeds from legal retail.


I appreciate that. We're working on getting them in to stores.


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Oct 10, 2022)

Oh, that's kind of a bummer, though it seems a pretty obvious choice.

I think it must have been around 2006 or 2007 that I sent you the first birthday card with cash stuffed inside. Just started some Skunkberry a couple of days ago, I guess I'll have to hold on to it.


----------



## farwestgenetics (Oct 12, 2022)

Harry Bonanza said:


> What do you guys think here? Seems like plenty of amber here on the Kush Berry but it’s only day 52FView attachment 4669999View attachment 4670001


Love these too! I would love to share these - trying to gather some classic Peak photos to showcase the genetics. Figured I'd check in with the folks who have the most experience with them and have been growing them out for years. Cheers


----------



## farwestgenetics (Oct 12, 2022)

Harry Bonanza said:


> What do you guys think here? Seems like plenty of amber here on the Kush Berry but it’s only day 52FView attachment 4669999View attachment 4670001


Wow, love these!!


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Nov 1, 2022)

The last of my Peakseeds here, sure wish I had bought more seeds from him. Kushberry @ 68 days flowering.


----------

